# Der "Hurra, es ist ein grosses Paket angekommen" Thread



## CarstenB (23. Oktober 2003)

hi, die situation kennen ja sicher viele von euch. endlich haelt der paketdienst vor dem haus und da ist sie, die lang erwartete kiste. heute war es bei mir mal wieder so weit und ich hab es mal im bild festgehalten....

da ist sie... hoffentlich ist das drin was ich erwarte...


----------



## CarstenB (23. Oktober 2003)

schnell aufmachen, aber vorsichtig... aaah, sieht gut aus, keine ziegelsteine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (23. Oktober 2003)

und vorsichtig raus holen... jaaa, das ist es, erleichterung. so, hoffentlich ist nichts beschaedigt, alles schon vorgekommen...


----------



## CarstenB (23. Oktober 2003)

komm baby, mach dich nackig... jaaaaaaaa, sieht super aus, genau wie versprochen!!! das teil ist wie neu, ich fass es nicht!


----------



## CarstenB (23. Oktober 2003)

wow, geil geil geil. die details, einfach schoen! rahmen nr. 255, 4. Februar 1993. ein ganz fruehes, super...


----------



## CarstenB (23. Oktober 2003)

nach eingehender inspektion schnell noch ein paar laufraeder reinstecken und ein paar teile. sieht doch schon richtig gut aus.
einziger mangel den ich sehen kann, da fehlt ein e im system FS auf der kettenstrebe.
hat evtl. jemand ein originales 93er Manitou e uebrig??

das wars erstmal, liebe gruesse Carsten


----------



## armin-m (23. Oktober 2003)

Hey Carsten, das freut mich für dich - ist ja ein richtiges Prachtstück!

Das erinnert mich an das Marin Pine FRS das ich mal hatte.
War zwar "nur" ein Nachbau des Manitou aber trotzdem schön...


----------



## zurkoe (24. Oktober 2003)

Na der Thread kommt ja gerade richtig!
Hab heute auch einen Rahmen empfangen. Leider nicht im praktischen Papp-Karton, sondern eisenhart eingewickelt  und verklebt in diese (wie nennt man die Folie mit den Luftpölsterchen, die man als Kind so gerne eingedrückt hat?), na die halt eben. War aber auch nötig, da das alles nur in dickem Papier eingehüllt war. Mit zitternden Händen und einem Teppich-Messer hatte ich den Rahmen dann nach 5 Min. aus seiner Verpackung gerissen, und was soll ich sagen, er sah nich halb so gut aus wie Deiner!
 
Im Ernst, zuerst war ich sogar etwas enttäuscht, aber mittlerweile "nach links blick" find ich ihn doch sehr schön!

Achja, an alle die Rahmen verschicken, am besten hiermit:
www.gls-germany.com
wesentlich billiger als Post und UPS!


----------



## CarstenB (24. Oktober 2003)

jau, an der luftpolsterfolie hatten mein kiddis gerade soviel spass wie ich am manitou. war ein echtes feuerwerk. die mit den grossen bubbles knallt besonders laut wenn die kleinen fuesse drauf springen 

gruss, Carsten


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Oktober 2003)

Mei, is des scheeee!

Genau so eins fehlt mir nóch...das einzige 'Fullie' welches mir jemals ins Haus kommen wird.

Billiger als 5,92 E per DPD???Glaub ich nicht!

Gruß Koko


----------



## zurkoe (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> Billiger als 5,92 E per DPD???Glaub ich nicht!
> *



Ui, na das is ja mal richtig günstig. Ich hab bei o.g. Paketdienst 13,50 Euro gezahlt, die Post wollte dafür sage und schreibe 37 Euro haben! Unverschämt! Immerhin der dreifache Preis des Rahmens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zurkoe (24. Oktober 2003)

ein Annekdötschen am Rande:
Heute morgen schau ich aus dem Fenster, steht da ein grosser gelber Lieferwagen.
Oh, denke ich, der hat bestimmt was für dich.
Leider klingelts bei der Nachbarin.
Na, der hat sich bestimmt vertan. Ich mach mal auf.
Musste dann leider das Paket für die Nachbrin annehmen  

Heut abend klingelts dann bei mir, besagte Nachbarin stand mit einem grossen rahmenförmigen Paket vor meiner Tür!

Kurzer Paketetausch und jeder war glücklich!


----------



## Ganimed! (24. Oktober 2003)

mit feinen Sachen drin  

Das kommt mir doch irgendwie auch bekannt vor. Als mein Yo Eddy auf dem weg zu mir war ging es mir genau so. Bin 100 mal am Tag zum Fenster gestürmt und hab nach dem gelben Auto ausschau gehalten. Dann plötzlich klingelt es an der Tür  , uih die Post  is da  ................................... ne nur meine Freundin     

Echt schlimm wenn man auf etwas wartet  

Hoffe das ich auch bald mal so ein schönes Manitou FS aus nem Karton holen kann, bin ich nämlich auch auf der Jagt nach


----------



## nutallabrot (24. Oktober 2003)

sehr schönes FS! Auch noch ein frühes! Wenn das die 255 ist haben die aber im Frühjahr mit der Produktion kräftig angezogen (meins ist #764 (?) weiss es gerade nicht auswendig ) und von April, im Dezember 1992 waren sie noch bei etwa 90, im Januar bei etwa 150.

Wenn hier alle so heiss auf ein FS sind, ich hab hier noch ein Rahmenkit rumstehen (Rahmen, M3, Atac, Manitou-Stütze, XTR-UW, Steuersatz, Innenlager). Der Zustand ist aber nicht so toll wie von dem oben. In der Galerie ist ein Foto (das an dem Zaun) wenn sich es jemand in aufgebautem Zustand anschauen will.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (24. Oktober 2003)

Hey,

das sieht ja hervorragend aus! Werde versuchen, für mein Manitou DH ein (altes) XTR Schaltwerk zu besorgen, sieht einfach besser aus.

...mittlerweile bin ich beim Postpakete auspacken durch die Werbung so konditioniert, daß ich im Hinterkopf immer den Kaiser, mit dem Spruch:"Ageh, is denn schon Weihnachten?!" höre.

Gruß


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Oktober 2003)

Jap, 5,42 ist echt saugeil.

Bei DPD darf das Gurtmaß(L+B+T) 300cm nicht überschreiten. Ein Rahmenkarton hat ungefähr 280cm

Deswegen ist es so günstig.

a pros pos(?) auf die Pakete warten. Mein Schreibtisch steht direkt vorm Fenster. Und direkt davor ist die Kreuzung unseres Viertels. Da seh ich immer UPS,German Parcel, DPD, DHL(in der Reihenfolge) vorbeifahren. Schlimm ist es, wenn man nicht weiss, womit der Absender verschickt hat. Noch schlimmer, wenn die Nachbarin die ganze Zeit irgendsonen Versandshausramsch bekommt und nie da ist.

Ganz übel war die Zeit mit dem Bonty....das ist ja insgesamt dreimal zu mir gekommen

Gruß Koko


----------



## kingmoe (24. Oktober 2003)

Glückwunsch zu dem WUNDERSCHÖNEN Manitou!

Besonders schlimm beim "Auf-Pakete-Warten": Man ist 3 Tage am Stück zuhause (in der Wohnung) und kann es kaum abwarten - und genau in den 10 Minuten, die man mal schnell im Keller ist, kommt der Paket-Mann und wirft eine Benachrichtigung in den Briefkasten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (24. Oktober 2003)

ja, bei uns in der strasse wohnt wohl auch jemand der oft beim versandhandel bestellt und es ist immer ein qual wenn ich warte und der transporter haelt nicht vor unserem haus. beim letzten paket war es so, dass er am donnerstag mittags kam als niemand da war und er es auch nicht bei den nachbarn abgegeben hat. freitag wird nicht ausgeliefert und ich musste das ganze wochende warten. montag wars dann aber da...

ach ja, ich suche immer noch einen schwarzen answer a-tac fuer das schmuckstueck...

Carsten


----------



## BOOZE (24. Oktober 2003)

das mit der Post, und mit dem dummen UPS Mann noch schlimmer!
Da ich im dritten Stock wohne, klingeln die Arschgeigen noch nicht einmal, sondern werfen nur den Zettel ein.
Das letzte mal gaben die das Packen beim Nachbarn ab und schmissen gar kein Zettel ein, und ich musste zwei Wochen auf meine Kurbel warten,weil die Nachbarn es auch vergessen hatten ach da war noch was für sie


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BOOZE _
> *das mit der Post, und mit dem dummen UPS Mann noch schlimmer!
> Da ich im dritten Stock wohne, klingeln die Arschgeigen noch nicht einmal, sondern werfen nur den Zettel ein. *



Yep, genau so isses! Hatte mal Teile für meine olle BMW bestellt, Muttern war den ganzen Tag zu Hause, und abends find ich nen UPS-Zettel im Briefkasten  Offenbar wars der Schwachbirne zuviel Act, die 15 Meter bis zur Haustür zu laufen...
Vaddern ist kurz danach das gleiche passiert, und auf Nachfrage bei UPS in Bonn/St, Augustin meinte das Ar$chloch am Telefon, wenn uns was nicht passe, könnten wir ja mal vorbeikommen, dann gäbs was auf die Fresse Tja, ich wär ja gern hingefahren... Wie auch immer: Seitdem bitte ich jeden Lieferanten, NICHT per UPS zu schicken.

Steinhummer (kriegt beim Anblick dieser bierschi$$braunen Uniformen ne Schwellung)


----------



## BOOZE (24. Oktober 2003)

Ich hatte den UPS arsch schon schläge angedroht, jetzt steigt er nicht mehr aus seinem Auto aus, wenn er mich sieht.


----------



## Kokopelli (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Steinhummer _
> *
> UPS in Bonn/St, Augustin  *



Ach meine speziellen Freunde!!!

Die sind bei mir direkt um die Ecke.Ich wollte ein Paket verschicken. Da meinten die ich solle zwischen 8-17h zuhause sein, es wird dann abgeholt. Ich meinte, ich hätte besseres zu tun, als den ganzen Tag zu warten und hab denen angeboten, es direkt am Lager abzugeben. Da meinten die, das würde Aufpreis kosten. moment, Aufpreis, wenn ICH es zu Ihnen bringe?????Ja!

Was soll ich sagen, seit dem Tag bin ich zufriedener DPD-kunde

Ach ja, zu German Parcel: Ich komm abends nach Hause, steht ein Paket auf der Fensterbank. Wohlgemerkt, von aussen, direkt am Bürgersteig!!!War ja nur ein Laufradsatz drin Die Arschgeige von Lieferant hat es einfach da abgestellt, weil er keinen Bock hatte, das Paket wieder mitzunehmen 

Gruß Koko


----------



## Steinhummer (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Ach meine speziellen Freunde!!!
> ...



Man merkt halt sofort, dass dieses kundenfreundliche Unternehmen aus dem Dienstleistungsparadies USA kommt! 

Steinhummer (liebt amerikanische Verhältnisse)


----------



## kingmoe (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *
> 
> Was soll ich sagen, seit dem Tag bin ich zufriedener DPD-kunde
> ...



Ja, ich bin auch DPD-Freund. Gut und günstig. Allerdings haben die auch schon mein neues Handy einfach auf der untersten Treppenstufe unseres Treppenhauses abgestellt. Das Teil hätte sich jeder mitnehmen können... Allerdings geht nichts über die Servicewüste Post! Seit unser Klingelschild (fälschlicherweise, wohne im 2. OG) ganz oben auf dem Klingeldisplay angebracht ist, werden nur noch die Benachrichtigungen in den Briefkasten geworfen, ohne überhaupt zu klingeln! F U C K !


----------



## whoa (24. Oktober 2003)

..hab ich mit Hermes gemacht.. ich sag nur NIE WIEDER!
montag liegt ein zettel im briefkasten.. 10:00 da gewesen, kommt morgen wieder.
dienstag.. 10:00 da gewesen, kommt morgen wieder.
mittwoch.. 11:00 da gewesen, ich soll mich telefonisch melden.
also ruf ich da an.. ja blabla sie kommen max. 4mal vorbei, wenn ich dann nich da bin geht das paket zurück. auf die frage wieso das paket nicht bei den nachbarn abgegeben wurde.. die waren wahrscheinlich nicht da.. ah ja (meine nachbarn sagten sie waren alle 3 tage vormittags daheim)?! auf meine frage ob sie denn morgen mal nach 16:00 uhr vorbeikommen könnten.. nein das geht nicht, fahrer routenplanung ungewiss.. blabla.. ich also.. wo in berlin kann ich das paket denn persönlich abholen? antwort in kleinkleckersdorf 70km südlich von Berlin, nein in Berlin gibt's keine aufbewahrung.. 70km? ohne auto? _f#*$!_
also hab wir vereinbart, dass die lieferung am freitag erfolgt und ich 'nen tag urlaub nehme.  am freitag kam jedoch nichts also ruf ich wieder an und die ar$chgeigen wissen von nichts..  ..also wieder blabla.. und gnädigerweise machen sie 'ne ausnahme und bringen das paket am samstag zwischen 8:00 und 14:00 uhr vorbei..  ich also freitag früh in's bett um um 8:00 schon wach zu sein.. naja wann kam's 14:45

und das alles für geschmeidige 34euronen


----------



## zocker (24. Oktober 2003)

vielleicht solltet ihr euch mal neue nachbarn zu legen.
...wäre doch mal was...


----------



## yo gomez (25. Oktober 2003)

Sehr schön ist doch auch, wenn das Paket aus den Staaten statt (großzügig veranschlagten) 2 Wochen erst nach 8! Wochen geliefert wird, nur weil dann ein grüner Aufkleber drauf ist...
Wieso muß das heißersehnte Paket mind. 6 Wochen beim Zoll liegen? Ich hatte schon Angst, daß irgendein Postbeamter mit schönen Biketeilen durch die Gegend fährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (25. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Jeroen (25. Oktober 2003)

4x RM 400 Pro


----------



## nimmersatt (25. Oktober 2003)

was willst du denn mit den Arayas - oder gabs von denen auch haltbare Felgen?

Ich fand das Material zu weich - dafür sind sie nicht gerissen auch wenn sie sich mächtig aufgebogen haben.
So schnell wie die durchgebremst waren (meine 395er an meinem Marin Team Issue), dagegen waren die Mt.Titan direkt haltbar!
Mich wunderts heut noch, daß ich mit denen über die Alpen gekommen bin - früher war doch alles besser  
Der Marin Rockstar Reifen hatte die 400km grade so mit dem letzten Fleisch überlebt, dagegen ist heutzutage der Conti Twister ein Dauerläufer.

Nebenbei hab ich auch eine Kiste bekommen - ist aber nicht klassisch.


----------



## ibislover (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nimmersatt _
> *...Nebenbei hab ich auch eine Kiste bekommen - ist aber nicht klassisch. *


darfste hier aber ohne scheu ganz zeigen, bitte!  


mootsrules,
phil


----------



## nimmersatt (25. Oktober 2003)

oder was?


----------



## andy2 (25. Oktober 2003)

oder wir spielen oberfläche und schweissnahtraten mein tip 

ti in matt moots oder phil wood


----------



## ibislover (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nimmersatt _
> *oder was?  *


nein, das moots ybb! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## nimmersatt (25. Oktober 2003)

in dem thead gings doch mal um Kisten, oder nicht?


----------



## ibislover (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nimmersatt _
> *in dem thead gings doch mal um Kisten, oder nicht?
> 
> *


dann nicht....


gruß,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (25. Oktober 2003)

gibts dann doch - war Freitag vor einer Woche, jetzt ists etwas mehr weiss!


----------



## whoa (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> * oder phil wood *



sprich IF


----------



## Lowrider (25. Oktober 2003)

DPD ist momentan das beste, hab am letzten Montag um 12 Uhr zwei Rahmen abgegeben für 15 Euro Beide...

Der einte wurde am Tag darauf abgeliefert und der andere am Mittwoch.

Ich erwarte seit ca. 8 Tagen ein Rahmen der wurde mit Euroexpress versendet... keiner weiss wo er steckt... Tracking nur für grosskunden möglich und keine Auskunft über das Telefonb vonwegen verbleib des Rahmens.

aber wenn er kommt gibts eine Auspack Foto Session in diesem thread;-)

Saludos
Lowrider


----------



## Jeroen (26. Oktober 2003)

@Nimmerstatt,

Ein bekanntes Rad hasst du dort!  


Mail das Bild von das YBB nach Michel.. er soll es sehr gern sehen soh... Habe Heute die letzt Tour mit Michel gemacht, Mich auf 'seine' Fat Ti... Morgen um 19.00Uhr fliegt er von Schiphol weg... zu seine Neue leben in Australiën... Ich soll ihn missen, gutter Mensch...


(Heute beim Letzten gesammt ausflüg....)







(Mich prepariert sich ein Fat Ti, 9.34kg hardtail pleasure...)


----------



## reisenistgesund (26. Oktober 2003)

da kann man dem michael doch nur viel spass im gelobten land wünschen. schlauer mensch; wenns bei uns ******** wird die biege machen und sich bei 25-40 grade die sonne auf die birne brummen lassen. und das ybb kann er da doch sicherlich mal bewegen!


----------



## azraelcars (28. Oktober 2003)

und darin das seltene vicious metal guru,ritchey pro wcs rohrsatz.
bitte um vorschläge,wie man das am besten aufbauen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von azraelcars _
> *und darin das seltene vicious metal guru,ritchey pro wcs rohrsatz.
> bitte um vorschläge,wie man das am besten aufbauen könnte. *



Seltene Vicious? In Europa sicher jah.... Aber uh.. used'n'abused... oder neu?

Aufbauen; minestens ein starr gabel.. die rest ist egal


----------



## azraelcars (28. Oktober 2003)

stark used,sogar.muss zur reparatur gehen.ein haarriss am sattelrohr.der lack der kettenstrebe ist auch ziemlich weg.aber sonst sehr gut,alle decals da,rahmen no.1021.starrgabel war geplant,überlegung wäre singlespeed,das habe ich noch noch nicht,ob ich ssp brauche,weiss ich noch weniger.
mal sehen.


----------



## Lowrider (7. November 2003)

und nochmal ein Ex Holländer


----------



## Lowrider (7. November 2003)

lange drauf gewartet


----------



## Lowrider (7. November 2003)

Danke Jeroen für deinen Einsatz bei DHL, sonst hätte ich lange auf den Rahmen warten können


----------



## Lowrider (7. November 2003)

Michel Thanx for the Sticker


----------



## Jeroen (8. November 2003)

Viel spass mit das Ritchey! Gut zu wissen das es in Gute handen gekommen ist, und das die DHL leute doch ihren Arbeit gut gemacht habe...

Ich sehe das Michel schon wieder ein passendes Karton gesucht hat


----------



## roesli (12. November 2003)

...ein nicht so grosses Paket, dafür eins, auf das ich mich wahnsinnig gefreut hab ist heute angekommen  

Meine Damen und Herren:

Die ersten Paul Thumbies in Europa  

So frisch ab Produktion, dass man noch die CNC-Fräse kreischen hört


----------



## ibislover (13. November 2003)

auch nur ein kleines paket, aber dafür sehr sweet. 








gruß,
phil


----------



## Jeroen (13. November 2003)

Damn... Which BikeStore did you rob...???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litespeed (13. November 2003)

Heute ist sie angekommen, die heissersehnte M4 ! 

Fehlen also nur noch M2 und M3...


----------



## ZeFlo (13. November 2003)

... phil  

* N.E.I.D.* 

entsetzt
flo


----------



## Jeroen (15. November 2003)

Nein, kein grosses Pakket, aber trotzdem nicht weniger Froh!

Endlich habe ich das Trikot das ich von anfang habe muss!!


----------



## Deer (16. November 2003)

Woher?Auch haben will


----------



## Jeroen (16. November 2003)

Von der das 'Kunstharz' viel besprochene Herr. Henri Lesewitz, via das grosse internet kaufhaus mit der grosse 'E'...  hat schwar etwas gekostet, aber es war es wert!!


----------



## whoa (22. November 2003)




----------



## whoa (22. November 2003)

hmm.. scheint nicht der neuste jahrgang zu sein..


----------



## Kokopelli (22. November 2003)

Hmmmmmmmmmm....Nöll Rennrad???




Gruß Koko


----------



## ZeFlo (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> * *




... die kommt bei mir immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phattyred (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> ... die kommt bei mir immer  *



...und was sagt deine frau dazu?  

matthias


----------



## xc-mtb (22. November 2003)

...Das ist pervers und dekadent!

Wäre aber bereit glücklich zu sein wenn ich nur die hälfte der Arch Supremes bekommen würde! Neid- und Eifersuchtssteuer   

Naja ich gönne es ja jedem, meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch wenn du dieses Paket bekommen hast!

Würde meiner Raceware gerne einen solchen Satz Bremsen zu Weihnachten schenken. Also wenn einer zuviel davon hat---PM---an MICH 

CUIP

Matze


----------



## ZeFlo (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phattyred _
> *
> 
> ...und was sagt deine frau dazu?
> ...



... nix, bin ich wahnsinnig ihr von den ganzen päckchen mit den schönen teuren seltenen teilen zu erzählen 

upsroxx
flo


----------



## andy2 (25. November 2003)

ja ist den heut schon weihnachten


----------



## ibislover (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *ja ist den heut schon weihnachten *


*"oh nein, der gehirnamputierte! wo ist das handbuch?"*

in diesem fall "das foto"! 


gruß,
phil


----------



## andy2 (25. November 2003)

ups sorry


hier meine restekiste



ad

genug gezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *ups sorry
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich hier was nicht mitbekommen? .. wo ist denn nun das bild?


----------



## ibislover (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *hab ich hier was nicht mitbekommen? .. wo ist denn nun das bild?
> *


du wolltest es ja unbedingt wissen! 









aufgeheiß,
phil


----------



## roesli (25. November 2003)

...ich wusste gar nicht, dass Cook Bros. auch mal eine Bremse gebaut hat... - schon wieder was gelernt


----------



## Kokopelli (25. November 2003)

Ja Andy sage mal, hascht denn du kei Käppsche für die Kurbelsche?

Nee nee, so geht das ja mal gar nicht

Scheeeeeeeeeeeee!

Gruß Koko


----------



## andy2 (26. November 2003)

ne das ist ne ird bremse, habe da alle restposten die noch rumflogen zu einem guten preis erworben alles leicht gebraucht oder nur für die vitrine weil prototypen und vorsereienmodell


----------



## ZeFlo (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *ne das ist ne ird bremse.. *



... 'ne rotary, scheeeeehr schälten dasch teil 

und unter einem tretlager schaut das dann so aus


----------



## andy2 (26. November 2003)

hmmm selten also kannst du mir erklären wie sie funktioniert? wenn nicht verkaufe ich sie wieder:-(


ad


----------



## ZeFlo (26. November 2003)

... das ist das einzige das ich auf die schnelle gefunden habe.
ev. müsste mal einer in mba's zw. 86 und 90 kramen...


...
the rim-crusher of cable-actuated brakes. mounts on u-brake pivots, but instead of the standard u-brake design, the arms dont quite reach each other, and have rollers mounted on the tip of each of them - one of which is larger, pinned off-center, and has a cable running around it. this provides the mechanical advantage of this brake, and quite a mechanical advantage it is! at one time, this brake was rated above even rollercams in wet and dry stopping power, if you beleive magazine tests. from the brake boss down, they're largely the same as the ird u-brake (except beefier).
...

werbremstverliert
flo


----------



## andy2 (26. November 2003)

sorry flo ich habs! die sind nicht miteinander verbunden dann passt es, sie stützen sich quasi aneinander ab! ohne führung, mutig mutig


ad


----------



## cdeger (26. November 2003)

Die Bremse muss in einer Ära entstanden sein, als es noch keine lukrativen Produkthaftungs-Prozesse gab:

Stellt euch einfach mal vor, was bei zunehmendem Bremsgummi-Verschleiß eines Tages passiert, wenn Bodo Biker kräftig am Bremshebel zieht ...  

... richtig, flo: Wer bremst, verliert.



PS: Bei Campas erster Deltabremse konnte ein ähnliches Problem auftreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (26. November 2003)

sutsch machts und nichts bremst mehr


----------



## #easy# (2. Dezember 2003)

sind halt viele "kleine" Pakete aber ist immer wieder schön, wenn sie mit der Post kommen.


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von #easy# _
> *sind halt viele "kleine" Pakete aber ist immer wieder schön, wenn sie mit der Post kommen.   *



 

diesistnichtderichhabebeirosewasbestelltfred
flo


----------



## #easy# (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



meister  so weit ich sehen kann ist nur 1 Paketvonroseoder?
und Paket ist Paket oder? Der Thread nennt sich "Der "Hurra, es ist ein grosse Paket angekommen" 

 also manche sind schon komisch drauf???

easy


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Dezember 2003)

Na, dann will ich dem Thread doch mal zu seinem Sinn und Zweck verhelfen...


AUGENKREBS in Form von Tange Prestige Rohren 

Gruß Koko


----------



## Altitude (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *Na, dann will ich dem Thread doch mal zu seinem Sinn und Zweck verhelfen...
> 
> 
> ...



boah ist der geil!!!!!


ein 9oer oder 91er...


Neid!!!!!


----------



## Beelzebub (2. Dezember 2003)

ich will den karton koko


----------



## DocSnyder (2. Dezember 2003)

Sogar der Schaft is neongrün. 
Schwächt sowas nicht das Steuerrohr von innen?


----------



## Kokopelli (2. Dezember 2003)

@Alti: ist ein 90er. Hättest du evtl. über deine Kontakte zu Adamski ein paar Infos(Prospekte, etc..)

@Beelze: Kannst du haben. Nur, was soll ich reintun? Hol ihn dir doch einfach ab, wenn du das nächste Mal zu deinem Mädel fährst.

@doc: Die Farben kommen auf dem Bild nicht annähernd rüber


Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von #easy# _
> * also manche sind schon komisch drauf???*



hmm.. 'ne mz aus'm jahr 2002 als klassisch zu bezeichnen.. is schon komisch


rechthaste 
whoa


p.s. achso, wir sind hier übrigens alle komisch drauf!


----------



## Beelzebub (2. Dezember 2003)

um ontopic zu bleiben:

auch bei mir hat gerade der postmann geschällert.mein 732 xt werfer fürs 89 mongoose is da.juhuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## nimmersatt (2. Dezember 2003)

auch wenn der Bart schon lang ist

mein inkognito Zwilling zum Marin Team von mir - und die Schwachstelle ist nicht neon!


----------



## Ganimed! (2. Dezember 2003)

Uih, mit diesem dezenten Schwung in Ober und Unterrohr hat das Bike jetzt sicherlich ein phänomenales Fahrverhalten  

Was passiert wenn man bei Fahrt mal vorne richtig in die Eisen langt? Will´s lieber garnicht wissen!


----------



## kingmoe (2. Dezember 2003)

@Koko: Dass du mir mein Neon-Baby so schnell wieder unter die Augen halten musst, ich habe doch noch immer Trennungsschmerz 

Naja, dafür hat es ja auch wieder ein Zuhause bekommen, in dem es sich sicher wohlfühlt... 

Wie gesagt, wenn´s fertig ist, sind Fotos Pflicht!


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von #easy# _
> *
> 
> meister  so weit ich sehen kann ist nur 1 Paketvonroseoder?
> ...



... easy as ever, zur info das forum heisst classic bikes  



> klassische Kult-Mountainbikes der späten 80er und frühen 90er Jahre - Teile tauschen, Informationen austauschen



und das kann man von dem haufen nun wirklich nicht behaupten.

immernocheasy
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (3. Dezember 2003)

Ich grinse gerade fröhlich in mich hinein, betrachte meinen neuen geklebten DynaTech Rahmen (=Raleigh), der gerade mit der Post gekommen ist. 
1665 Gramm nachgewoge, sogar der Hinterbau ist Titan! Der Preis war heiß, der Fat Ti neulich auf ebay war immerhin 30x so teuer. Aber da war keine geile Straightfork dabei! Hurra, ich freu mich....


----------



## beenert (3. Dezember 2003)

Glückwunsch Olli, von wann ist denn der Rahmen?


----------



## olli (3. Dezember 2003)

Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass die Teile Anfang der 90er in den englischen MBUK Magazinen beworben wurden. 
Dem Stil der Gabel nach zu urteilen, könnte das Teil von 1990 oder 1991 sein. Ist übrigens Made in England (ist das ein gutes oder schlechtes Omen???) und wie so oft bei Raleigh sind alle Titanrohre lackiert.

Das Teil ist natürlich Großserie und auch die Rahmenhöhe ist mit 16 Zoll sehr klein. Insofern sehe ich schon ein, dass ein 20er oder 19er Ti-Fat minimal teurer sein darf...


----------



## Beelzebub (3. Dezember 2003)

von so einem raleigh hab ich noch ne gabel rumliegen 

aber jetzt mal zur sache.ist bei mir heute eingetroffen---->zwar ohne paket sondern vom verkäufer frei haus gebracht 
schweinebillig sach ich nur


----------



## beenert (5. Dezember 2003)

Was heisst denn hier Schweinebillig?

Hosen runter    

..oder schweigt der Geniesser?


----------



## Beelzebub (5. Dezember 2003)

schweinebillig heisst 2stelliger betrag


----------



## roesli (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *schweinebillig heisst 2stelliger betrag *




...vor oder nach dem Punkt?


----------



## Keili (6. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *schweinebillig heisst 2stelliger betrag *



für die Kippen oder????

Keili (der neidisch ist)


----------



## CarstenB (8. Dezember 2003)

der nikolaus hatte etwas verspaetung und das paket ist auch nicht sooo gross, aber der inhalt nicht minder erfreulich  

gruss, Carsten


----------



## olli (9. Dezember 2003)

...mein Nikolaus-Paket kam zwar noch später, war aber wahrscheinlich viel billiger und trotzdem viel größer. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (9. Dezember 2003)

@olli: ich hoffe du hast für diesen taiwan-bauxit-bomber nicht zu viel bezahlt ;-))


----------



## olli (9. Dezember 2003)

Das fragst Du mich? Rhetorische Frage, oder?
47.- inkl. Versand. Neu. Soviel sind fast schon das 3-Schrauben Schaltauge und die gekapselte Umlenkrolle für den Schaltzug wert.


----------



## Pottser (14. Dezember 2003)

Meine neue "second-hand" willits


----------



## Pottser (14. Dezember 2003)

29 Single Speed


----------



## Pottser (14. Dezember 2003)

Mit TypeII-fork


----------



## Pottser (14. Dezember 2003)

Crested Butte!


----------



## zurkoe (14. Dezember 2003)

@Pottser: Sehr schön, besonders die grüne Farbkombi gefällt!


----------



## whoa (19. Dezember 2003)

einmal speci + einmal wheeler


----------



## whoa (19. Dezember 2003)

den inhalt gibt's morgen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beenert (19. Dezember 2003)

ooooch nee, mach`s doch nicht so spannend whoa


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *einmal speci + einmal wheeler  *



... ev 'nen zweisitzer und 'nen sessel zur weissen couch 

coooooooooooooool
flo


----------



## whoa (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *
> 
> ... ev 'nen zweisitzer und 'nen sessel zur weissen couch
> ...



den zweisitzer kann man ansatzweise am rechten rand des bildes erkennen und ein hocker (kein sessel) befindet sich unter dem paket mit den mavic rando m5..


----------



## odelay (21. Dezember 2003)

dann reihe ich mich so kurz vor Weihnachten mal in den Kreis der Heimlichtuer ein und enthülle ein Zipfelchen vom letzten Paket und neuesten Projekt:
mein erstes Alu-Rad, es wird nicht schön, aber günstig und ob es hält weiß ich auch noch nicht


----------



## Lowrider (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *dann reihe ich mich so kurz vor Weihnachten mal in den Kreis der Heimlichtuer ein und enthülle ein Zipfelchen vom letzten Paket und neuesten Projekt:
> mein erstes Alu-Rad, es wird nicht schön, aber günstig und ob es hält weiß ich auch noch nicht *



ein Vitus hält!


----------



## odelay (22. Dezember 2003)

aber ein bisschen weich scheint es schon : dünnstes Alu-Geröhr ever?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (23. Dezember 2003)

Heute ist mein neuer(1995-1996) Rennradrahmen eingetroffen.... *leachtz*


----------



## rasaldul (23. Dezember 2003)

schon ein bisschen her, aber lieber zu spät als nie

vorfreude - was wird da wohl drin sein..........?





....naja, einpacken ist nicht jedermann´s stärke.......












.....aber trotzdem heil angekommen - und schön isser auch noch


----------



## Altitude (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kokopelli _
> *@Alti: ist ein 90er. Hättest du evtl. über deine Kontakte zu
> 
> 
> Gruß Koko *



War letzte Woche dort...

...leider nein...nix  mehr da!!


----------



## Lowrider (23. Dezember 2003)

oupsss hab glatt das Bild vom ausgepacktem Rahmen vergessen


----------



## CarstenB (23. Dezember 2003)

wow, glueckwunsch zum quantum pro! so ist meins auch angekommen, traumhaft schoen. 

gruss, Carsten


----------



## Jeroen (30. Dezember 2003)

Just arrived from BC Canada...

341gram titan (und ein bischen auch alu) schwere DeKerf Bar-stem-combo....  












Und dazu auch noch zwei beine eine Mag 21, lackiert durch DeKerf im Lustige farbe 'emerald green';


----------



## Deer (30. Dezember 2003)

Einfach nur schön


----------



## tonicbikes (30. Dezember 2003)

...heute ist ein guter Tag. Als ich heut von der Arbeit gekommen bin stand ein schönes, grosses Paket vor meiner Tür...ENDLICH mein Psyclone ist da.....


----------



## tonicbikes (30. Dezember 2003)

nach dem polieren.........


----------



## tonicbikes (30. Dezember 2003)

nach dem polieren............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (30. Dezember 2003)

so, bei mir is heute auch mal wieder ein zwar kleineres, aber nicht weniger feines Paket angekommen...aber seht selbst...







Bateman


----------



## Bateman (30. Dezember 2003)

und NUmmer 2:







Bateman


----------



## Bateman (30. Dezember 2003)

und hier die Teile...
*freu*








Bateman


----------



## Diggler (6. Januar 2004)

zwar 8 Jahre zu spät, aber besser wie nie


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Januar 2004)

Zwar kein großes Paket...


...aber ein verdammt wichtiges!!!!


Gruß Koko


----------



## whoa (7. Januar 2004)

na dann schraub geschwind.. ich will heuer noch fotos sehen!


----------



## Kokopelli (7. Januar 2004)

Na, Geduld mein junger ostdeutscher Freund!

Vorm WE wird's wohl nichts werden 


Gruß Koko


----------



## phattyred (9. Januar 2004)

...is jetzt bei mich bei!  
danke olli!


----------



## tonicbikes (11. Januar 2004)

...mal wieder ein Päckchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geopard (11. Januar 2004)

96iger oder die 97iger

was hast gelöhnt für das teil?


----------



## tonicbikes (12. Januar 2004)

@geopard: jo, ist ne SL von 96. Mit Ti Schrauben und Umbau auf Federn+Aludämpferkartusche! 

grüsse
tonicbikes


----------



## olli (20. Januar 2004)

Hurra, ich hab mal wieder ein Paar meiner Lieblingskurbeln ergattert!


----------



## armin-m (20. Januar 2004)

Klär mich doch bitte auf, was das für Kurbeln sind - die hab ich glaub ich noch nie gesehen...

Der Unwissende


----------



## olli (20. Januar 2004)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Klär mich doch bitte auf, was das für Kurbeln sind - die hab ich glaub ich noch nie gesehen...
> 
> Der Unwissende



SIMS Litening


----------



## armin-m (20. Januar 2004)

Danke, aber die kenne ich wirklich ned! Und was ist an denen so besonders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganimed! (20. Januar 2004)

sehen stark nach Litening Kurbeln aus (bzw. Missing Link)


----------



## lebaron (20. Januar 2004)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, aber die kenne ich wirklich ned! Und was ist an denen so besonders?



besonders, naja eigentlich sind sie wie die meisten kurbeln die wir geil finden NUR alt, nein mal im ernst, für mich sind das auch MIT die geilsten kurbel EVER - besonders ist eigentlich nur das grafton jahrelang bei SIMS hat fertigen lassen (oder doch umgekehrt?) !


----------



## Cycleshark (20. Januar 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> besonders, naja eigentlich sind sie wie die meisten kurbeln die wir geil finden NUR alt, nein mal im ernst, für mich sind das auch MIT die geilsten kurbel EVER - besonders ist eigentlich nur das grafton jahrelang bei SIMS hat fertigen lassen (oder doch umgekehrt?) !




...ja und die litening kurbel jibbedes auch hier im shark....aus titan


----------



## Owl Hollow (22. Januar 2004)

"Äähh??!!" ("Was soll denn das?")


----------



## Owl Hollow (22. Januar 2004)

"Oh!" ("Schau mal an!")


----------



## Owl Hollow (22. Januar 2004)

"Uiuiui!" ("Wunderschön!")


----------



## Owl Hollow (22. Januar 2004)

"Uääh!" ("An die Wand? Du spinnst doch. Haben sonst schon fast keinen Platz für all mein Spielzeug. Und überhaupt: Ich bin jetzt müde und will in den Mittagsschlaf gewiegt werden!")


----------



## odelay (22. Januar 2004)

klarer Fall: die Rahmenhöhe passt nicht


----------



## olli (22. Januar 2004)

Den Serotta hätte ich auch gerne gehabt. Der wäre ideal für meine scharzen Dengler Kurbeln gewesen.


----------



## Owl Hollow (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo Olli
wenn du auf die Dengler-Brücke scharf bist: Würd ich dir verkaufen oder wir könnten tauschen gegen sonst was. Weil ich finde, die passt nicht drauf ;-)
(Werde die Original Judy-Brücke montieren, die ja auch dabei ist, wie du sicher weisst, wenn du die Auktion verfolgt hast)
happy trails
tobi




			
				olli schrieb:
			
		

> Den Serotta hätte ich auch gerne gehabt. Der wäre ideal für meine scharzen Dengler Kurbeln gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (22. Januar 2004)

...das mit dem Reply-Knopf im Beitragskästchen selber find ich verwirrend (sollte wiederum eine PM sein), aber jetzt hab ich's gelernt und mach den Fehler nicht wieder


----------



## Jeroen (23. Januar 2004)

... anbei meine letztes ankauf:


----------



## roadruner3001 (23. Januar 2004)

soeben frisch eingetroffen.....


----------



## roadruner3001 (23. Januar 2004)

soeben frisch eingetroffen... 2.


----------



## Maxe_Muc (23. Januar 2004)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> dann reihe ich mich so kurz vor Weihnachten mal in den Kreis der Heimlichtuer ein und enthülle ein Zipfelchen vom letzten Paket und neuesten Projekt:
> mein erstes Alu-Rad, es wird nicht schön, aber günstig und ob es hält weiß ich auch noch nicht



genial, ein Vitus-MTB? Ich hab das Rennrad, meine große Liebe 

Vitus 979

Wo haste denn das MTB her?


----------



## odelay (23. Januar 2004)

Maxe_Muc schrieb:
			
		

> genial, ein Vitus-MTB?



es ist fürs Gelände, es hat Cantisockel, es hat Bremszuggegenhalter für Cantis aber es passen keine 26er Räder rein und breiter als 35 mm sollten die Reifen auch nicht sein

was ist das ?  

Ein Querfeldeinrad


----------



## ZeFlo (28. Januar 2004)

... auch mal was mit die post  und auch noch von frau antje aus holland 

 ciao
 flo


----------



## Beelzebub (1. Februar 2004)

zar wieder kein päckchen bei mir aber es past einfach am besten hierher.

war ich doch gestern bei einem großhändler bei uns auf shimpano schulung der noch nen restpostenverkauf machte.unmengen von 1" xtr steuersätze für nen zwani. aber was will ich mit nen 1 zöller.auf meine frage obs der als  1 1/8" da ist krammt der bissel im regal rum und meint einen hat er noch.jaaaaaaaaaaaa meiner   gleicher preis ,liegt schon bei mir


----------



## Altitude (1. Februar 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> zar wieder kein päckchen bei mir aber es past einfach am besten hierher.
> 
> war ich doch gestern bei einem großhändler bei uns auf shimpano schulung der noch nen restpostenverkauf machte.unmengen von 1" xtr steuersätze für nen zwani. aber was will ich mit nen 1 zöller.auf meine frage obs der als  1 1/8" da ist krammt der bissel im regal rum und meint einen hat er noch.jaaaaaaaaaaaa meiner   gleicher preis ,liegt schon bei mir



Ich werd mir Morgen erst mal nen 1 Zöller auf Halde holen...ich kenn ja die Quelle... 

Ich hab gestern Abend zwar kein Kartönchen, aber meine neueste Rahmenerungenschaft (Augengeschwürverdächtig) von einem mir bekannten Kölner über einen mir eng vebundenen Schwabacher geliefert bekommen...  

@Beelze

viel Spaß im Schlamm, hier pissts grad in Strömen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

Auch der kleine Thilo hat mal wieder ein Paket bekommen.

Für ein Rad von 1991 sieht der doch gar nicht so schlecht aus.

Ich habe selten ein so tolles gesehen und besessen.

keep hunting


----------



## Cycleshark (1. Februar 2004)

hallo wurmi

da kann man dir ja nur gratulieren!   

grüssli aus dem sonnigen tsüri   

unkle pete


----------



## Beelzebub (1. Februar 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> @Beelze
> 
> viel Spaß im Schlamm, hier pissts grad in Strömen...



warmduscher du!!!! mein rad und ich warn nicht halb so dreckig wie das letzte mal an der veste


----------



## Kokopelli (1. Februar 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gestern Abend zwar kein Kartönchen, aber meine neueste Rahmenerungenschaft (Augengeschwürverdächtig) von einem mir bekannten Kölner über einen mir eng vebundenen Schwabacher geliefert bekommen...



BONNER, Du Bayer

Ich denke mal, dass du es standesgemäß aufbauen wirst. Und dann Foto her...aber mit dir im Größe L Trikot

gruß Koko


----------



## Altitude (1. Februar 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> warmduscher du!!!! mein rad und ich warn nicht halb so dreckig wie das letzte mal an der veste



Tschuldigung...nachdem ich dann um Drei den blauen Himmel gesehn hab, hab ich mir echt in der Arsch gebissen...

Nicht böse sein...  




			
				Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> BONNER, Du Bayer



Sei du ner forh, daß ich nicht das Wort mit D benutzt habe...


----------



## Beelzebub (1. Februar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> BONNER, Du Bayer
> 
> Ich denke mal, dass du es standesgemäß aufbauen wirst. Und dann Foto her...aber mit dir im Größe L Trikot
> 
> gruß Koko



Hahahahaha Der und ein Trikot in Größe L. Dat sieht dann aus wie ne abgebundene Blutwurst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (1. Februar 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> Hahahahaha Der und ein Trikot in Größe L. Dat sieht dann aus wie ne abgebundene Blutwurst



Stimmt:

1. des Drikot ist XL
2. immer noch besser wie so a abgemagertes Wienerla...gell Beelze


----------



## Schrau-Bär (2. Februar 2004)

Noch ist sie nicht da, aber bald kann ich sie am meine Brust drücken und die Tränen der Freude werden fliessen wie ein Springquell im Lenz !


----------



## andy1 (2. Februar 2004)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> soeben frisch eingetroffen... 2.



@ roadruner3001:

die eine Bremse an der Gabel für U-Brake könnte ich brauchen...

Was für ein Modell ist es ?

Und nochwas:
Du wartest jetzt nicht zufällig auf ein Mavic-Schaltwerk mit Daumies ?



			
				HOLZWURM schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Für ein Rad von 1991 sieht der doch gar nicht so schlecht aus.
> Ich habe selten ein so tolles gesehen und besessen.
> ...



Ja, sehr feines Radel! Mein Attitude von 90/91 ist aber in ähnlich gutem Zustand wenn da nicht immer noch die Federgabel drinb wäre   
Wird aber noch umgebaut


----------



## Ganimed! (2. Februar 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ist sie nicht da, aber bald kann ich sie am meine Brust drücken und die Tränen der Freude werden fliessen wie ein Springquell im Lenz !



Echt ein schönes Gerät die BRG Gabel  

Wo wären wir nur alle ohne ebay?   

Hier mal ein Rennrad auf dem die Gabel drauf ist.


----------



## Schrau-Bär (2. Februar 2004)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Echt ein schönes Gerät die BRG Gabel
> 
> Wo wären wir nur alle ohne ebay?
> 
> Hier mal ein Rennrad auf dem die Gabel drauf ist.




Ja wie geil ist das denn bitteschön ???

Ist das wirklich Deins ?
Wieviele von den Rahmen wurden denn gebaut ?

Ouh mann ! Sowas will ich auch haben !!!  

Grüssle 
Baschdel


----------



## Schrau-Bär (2. Februar 2004)

Oh, ups, sorry, wenn ich nicht blind vor Ehrfurcht gewesen wäre, hätte ich erkannt, dass da 
a) ein M vor dem ein fehlt und
b) das Bild aus einer Zeitschrift gescannt wurde.

Baschdel dersichmaldaseinoderanderekohlhydratzuführenmussumdiewahnvorstellungenloszuwerden


----------



## Ganimed! (2. Februar 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, ups, sorry, wenn ich nicht blind vor Ehrfurcht gewesen wäre, hätte ich erkannt, dass da
> a) ein M vor dem ein fehlt und
> b) das Bild aus einer Zeitschrift gescannt wurde.
> 
> Baschdel dersichmaldaseinoderanderekohlhydratzuführenmussumdiewahnvorstellungenloszuwerden



Meins? 

Schön wär´s   

Nee, nee ist leider nicht meins.

Wollte damit nur mal zeigen wie geil die Gabel an einem RR aussehen kann   

Viel Spaß mit der schönen Gabel


----------



## Schrau-Bär (2. Februar 2004)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Meins?
> 
> Schön wär´s
> 
> ...




Dankeschön, DEN werd ich haben !  

Baschdel


----------



## olli (3. Februar 2004)

Wieder ein kleines Paket. Irgendwie bin ich Kurbel-Fetischist...


----------



## rasaldul (4. Februar 2004)

betrete nun neuland - aber dem konnte ich nicht widerstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (5. Februar 2004)

Ja hoppla, was ist das denn?


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Februar 2004)




----------



## olli (5. Februar 2004)

Jetzt kauf ich aber keine mehr...versprochen...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (5. Februar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hoppla, was ist das denn?




Glückwunsch Koko, das sieht ja entzückend aus.   

Fehlt eigentlich nur noch eine M2, denn die paßt besser zu den violett eloxierten Teilen.   

Gruß


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Februar 2004)

FloidAcroid schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlt eigentlich nur noch eine M2, denn die paßt besser zu den violett eloxierten Teilen.



Guckst du hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=100651

Gruß Koko


----------



## Deleted 5247 (5. Februar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=100651
> 
> Gruß Koko




Hoppla, gar nicht gesehen. Macht wohl noch jemand (sein Bike) blau oder wie sehen Deine Pläne aus?

Gruß
Floid


----------



## Kokopelli (5. Februar 2004)

FloidAcroid schrieb:
			
		

> Hoppla, gar nicht gesehen. Macht wohl noch jemand (sein Bike) blau oder wie sehen Deine Pläne aus?
> 
> Gruß
> Floid



Bloß nicht nochmal

Schwachz-silber, sonst nichts! Ich kann dieses ganze Eloxalzeugs nicht mehr sehen...

da kommt hauptsächlich eine zeitgemäße 737 dran...und ansonsten mal schauen, was mir sonst noch in die Fingers kommt  

Gruß Koko


----------



## kingmoe (6. Februar 2004)

Juhu, endlich habe ich ein GT Richter!   

Der Rahmen sieht zwar auf den Bildern ziemlich übel aus, aber das ist zum Glück nur auf den ersten Blick so. Eigentlich ist der Lack für ein über 10 Jahre altes Bike noch ganz OK, nur die Decals lösen sich auf. Aber egal, der wird eh neu lackiert.

Geplant ist ein Aufbau, der zwar nicht original ist, aber dessen Teile (fast) alle in der ersten Hälfte der 90er zu haben waren. Es bekommt wahrscheinlich eine gerade Starrgabel. Farbe wird british racing green. Rahmenmaterial ist Tange Prestige und True Temper GTX. Das Groove Tube mit den Aussparungen für die Zugführung unter dem Oberrohr finde ich immer noch einfach nur schön. Was mich am Richter so gereizt hat, ist, dass es dieses Modell nur 1992 (in schwarz, noch mit U-Brake) und 1993 (in rot) gab, man also immer weniger davon in natura sieht. Irgendjemand hier aus dem Forum hat wohl auch ein rotes.

Auf dieses Schnäppchen gibt es heute Abend erstmal ein paar Hopfenkaltschalen!


----------



## Ganimed! (6. Februar 2004)

Glückwunsch Kingmoe  

Ein GT Richter ist schon was edeles und wie du schon sagtest, sehr selten.

Suche auch seit Jahren nach dem 92er Modell (Bild unten) mit dieser matt-schwarzen Lackierung. Wir hatten damals mal bei uns im Bike-Shop eine Lieferung GT´s bekommen, unter anderem ein 92er Richter mit Transportschaden. Das arme GT hatte eine dicke Delle im Oberrohr und wir mußten es später, weils keiner haben wollte für einen Spottpreis verramschen. Mir blutet heute noch das Herz wenn ich daran denke. Hätte ich es doch nur damals adoptiert   

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau deines GT Richters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (8. Februar 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Bloß nicht nochmal
> 
> Schwachz-silber, sonst nichts! Ich kann dieses ganze Eloxalzeugs nicht mehr sehen...
> 
> ...



Koko, Du Barbar!  Jeder braucht einen Eloxal-Bomber!

purplerulez!
whoa


----------



## Kokopelli (8. Februar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> Koko, Du Barbar!  Jeder braucht einen Eloxal-Bomber!
> 
> purplerulez!
> whoa



Ja, eben. EINEN!

Gruß Koko


----------



## Northstar (10. Februar 2004)

zum fahren eher ungeeignet ...


----------



## Schrau-Bär (10. Februar 2004)

Juhuuuuu ! Sie ist da !


----------



## Schrau-Bär (10. Februar 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu, endlich habe ich ein GT Richter!
> 
> Der Rahmen sieht zwar auf den Bildern ziemlich übel aus, aber das ist zum Glück nur auf den ersten Blick so. Eigentlich ist der Lack für ein über 10 Jahre altes Bike noch ganz OK, nur die Decals lösen sich auf. Aber egal, der wird eh neu lackiert.
> 
> ...




British Racing Green


----------



## Deleted 5247 (16. Februar 2004)

Meine neue 60,- Euro Stadt-Schlampe ist angekommen.

Komplette LX Ausstattung inklusive U-Brake und Farmer John Reifen (den hinteren muß ich noch montieren)   

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (16. Februar 2004)

FloidAcroid schrieb:
			
		

> Meine neue 60,- Euro Stadt-Schlampe ist angekommen.
> 
> Komplette LX Ausstattung inklusive U-Brake und Farmer John Reifen (den hinteren muß ich noch motieren)
> 
> Gruß



Ich lach mich kaputt, das ähnelt meinem 25-Euro-Singlespeeder ja sehr. Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen das Bianchi "Thomasini" in exakt der gleichen Geometrie und Lackierung gekauft. Hatte Schrottparts dran und wurde mit funktionellen Teilen aus der Kellerkiste zum Alltags-Anti-Klau-SSP umgerüstet. Sieht krass aus und macht echt Spaß!
Bild müsste in der SSP-Galerie-Thread sein.


----------



## flattermann (16. Februar 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Juhuuuuu ! Sie ist da !



freut mich wenn sie Dir gefällt


----------



## roesli (21. Februar 2004)

..nicht mit einem Paket angekommen, dafür selbst abgeholt:

..aus einer Zeit, als die beste Fahrradzeitschrift aus der Schweiz kam, die treffendste Kolumne von Greaser geschrieben wurde und Ross Shaver 'Taco Tuesday'-Rezepte weitergab!

Heute erhalten - die allererste Ausgabe vom Move von anno 93   - und noch einige weitere dazu


----------



## Ganimed! (27. Februar 2004)

Mit ner Rock Shox 1 drin   

Seriennummer: 00645


----------



## olli (9. März 2004)

Endlich ist es da. Da meine DigiCam spinnt, hier ein Bild aus ebay:






Wahnsinn, ungefahren, spottbillig und wirklich geil. Titansitzrohr, Spezial-Steuerlager, E-Type Umwerfer Vorbereitung und echt kranke Konstruktion: Sobald das Vorderrad einfedert, wird über die Zugstange auch das Hinterrad eingefedert.


----------



## #easy# (9. März 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich ist es da. Da meine DigiCam spinnt, hier ein Bild aus ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



echt krass  sachen gibt es auf dieser Welt zzzzzzz kann man damit auch fahren  

easy


----------



## Ganimed! (9. März 2004)

Uih , ein Muddy Fox New Suspention, geiles Teil wie ich finde  

Bei ebay.de ersteigert? Darf man fragen was du bezahlt hast?


----------



## olli (9. März 2004)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Uih , ein Muddy Fox New Suspention, geiles Teil wie ich finde
> 
> Bei ebay.de ersteigert? Darf man fragen was du bezahlt hast?


Darf man. 
ebay.de ist richtig. 
Preis war ca. 139.- plus 29.50 Sperrgut-Versand.


----------



## Ganimed! (9. März 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man.
> ebay.de ist richtig.
> Preis war ca. 139.- plus 29.50 Sperrgut-Versand.



Das ist echt günstig. Habe auch damals regelmäßig auf ebay nach genau diesem Bike gesucht aber leider nie eins gefunden. Hab die Suche dann irgendwann aufgegeben. 

Ich liebe die futuristische Form des Rahmens. Da kann man echt ein feines Bike draus machen   

Gruß,


----------



## olli (9. März 2004)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist echt günstig. Habe auch damals regelmäßig auf ebay nach genau diesem Bike gesucht aber leider nie eins gefunden. Hab die Suche dann irgendwann aufgegeben.
> 
> Ich liebe die futuristische Form des Rahmens. Da kann man echt ein feines Bike draus machen
> 
> Gruß,


JA.
Ich denke mit den Denglerkurbeln und dem brutalen Kooka DH Kettenblatt wird das geil aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfahrer (9. März 2004)

Einfach genial, wenn endlich das Teil kommt, von dem man als erstes Bike-Teil geschwärmt hat. Hat noch jemand welche, die er los werden möchte? Ich sammle die Dinger ab genau heute!

Ach ja: kann jemand gebrauchte aber schöne (i.e. bunte)Kooka-Kettenblätter mit Compact Lochkreis brauchen und bietet eine nette Tausch-Ware?  

jaistdasgeil
reiner


----------



## andy1 (23. März 2004)

- ohne Text  -


----------



## sharky (23. März 2004)

@eisenfahrer
wo hast du denn die caramba kurbeln aufgetrieben? sowas fehlt mir noch für den authentischen aufbau meines neuen projektes, allerdings in rot


----------



## DerAlex (24. März 2004)

In Gold werden sie hoffentlich die nächsten Tage bei mir eintreffen...


----------



## cibi (24. März 2004)

Hi Alex,

wieder mal beim E. genascht ?   

Grüße "s-rammer"


----------



## sharky (26. März 2004)

*hurra*


----------



## Jeroen (3. April 2004)

C'est tres content!!   

Jetzt als ich einer fest halten kann, weis ich das Charlie C. ein sehr gutes idee hätte... damn... this just makes plane sence!!


----------



## Bateman (3. April 2004)

wo haste den denn nun her ???
sehr schön...

Bateman


----------



## Jeroen (3. April 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> wo haste den denn nun her ???
> sehr schön...
> 
> Bateman



Gestern aus Amerika übergekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (13. April 2004)

Hurra, der Proflex ist da  - und das zu einem Preis, den schon der mitgelieferte Titanium Flexstem Lenker/Vorbau Wert wäre.


----------



## roesli (13. April 2004)

..ein kleines Päckli mit vielen, vielen luschtigen Teili:

Cooks RSR Kurbel
Yo Eddy Gabel
121 CD Ceramic Felgen
Ringle Zooka Vorbau
Control Tech Vorbauten
Syncros Stem mit Noodle
WTB-Kassetten HR-Nabe
King VR-Nabe
Club Roost Go Fast-Lenker
Grafton Canti
Trailborn Canti
Onza H.O. & Campi Record OR Canti zum Basteln
Syncros Ti-Innenlager
Tioga Industrie-Innenlager
XC Pro 8-F Daumies
XT Steuerlager
Beck's

und vieles, vieles mehr.....


----------



## tonicbikes (13. April 2004)

@roesli:....schöne Teile dabei......darf man fragen, was du für das "Herren-Überraschungspaket" gezahlt hast?

 
tonic

Ps. viel wichtiger, wo bekommt man solch schöne Pakete geschnürt


----------



## zocker (13. April 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> ..ein kleines Päckli mit vielen, vielen luschtigen Teili:
> 
> Cooks RSR Kurbel
> Yo Eddy Gabel
> ...



Welche Dosennummer hat denn das becks?!


----------



## BonelessChicken (13. April 2004)

tonicbikes schrieb:
			
		

> Ps. viel wichtiger, wo bekommt man solch schöne Pakete geschnürt


Dieses Paket wurde vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hier im Classic Forum, allerdings nur komplett angeboten, für jedermann frei zu erwerben (inklusive Bierdose  ). Schönes Oster"geschenk" auf jeden Fall  Dann wünsche ich mir die Cook Kurbeln eben zu Weihnachten *seufz*


----------



## Kokopelli (13. April 2004)

Hmmmmmm...das Bier ist ja da...aber wo ist die VHS-Kassette?

RÖSLI  Schäm dich

Gruß Koko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diggler (13. April 2004)

Ein neuer Titanrahmen für die Sammlung


----------



## roesli (13. April 2004)

Tja, das Paket von Oppaunke ist tatsächlich heil bei mir gelandet - nebst einer Ladung Altpapier, die ein Freudenfeuer für jedes einzelne der Teile ermöglichen würde   

Zocker: Dosennummer B L0084 10 - Unlimited Edition - best before 01.2005 - Kult!

Porno: ging heute Nachmittag schon an den Meistbietenden - Vom erlös besorg ich mir einen Film, den ich auf meinem DVD-Rom gucken kann

Teile: das Eine oder Andere werd ich wieder veräussern - wer beispielsweise Parts für eine Onza H.O sucht, soll sich mal melden. Zum Schnäppchenpreis abzugeben wär ein Schultertrageriemen aus Schaumstoff von Hercules....

Preis? - 300 Euro waren gut investiert, denke ich


----------



## Sylvester (14. April 2004)

habe ich da gerade das wort "schultertrageriemen" gelesen?!? 

ich hätte da immer noch ein plätzchen frei


----------



## BonelessChicken (14. April 2004)

Sylvester schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte da immer noch ein plätzchen frei


Und ich hätte noch ein Täschchen frei  . Original Bushwacker, Made in USA, ca. 1993 und natürlich KULT!   Gegen Gebot oder Tausch, am besten Mail an mich. Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## andy1 (14. April 2004)

Hmm, ist doch bestimmt nicht von Ebay, oder ? 



			
				olli schrieb:
			
		

> Hurra, der Proflex ist da  - und das zu einem Preis, den schon der mitgelieferte Titanium Flexstem Lenker/Vorbau Wert wäre.


----------



## olli (14. April 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, ist doch bestimmt nicht von Ebay, oder ?


Doch. Das Teil war in ebay. Genau so wie abgebildet, die Vorbau/Lenker-Einheit war aber schlecht zu erkennen, da nach hinten gedreht und auserdem ware sie nicht weiter beschrieben. Ich hatte 68.- geboten, die Auktion endete bei 69.-:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3667958553

Schade, dachte ich und kümmerte mich nicht weiter drum, bis nach einigen Tagen eine Mail vom Verkäufer kam, dass er einen zweiten genau gleichen Rahmenset hat , den ich für 60.- plus Versand haben kann.


----------



## Jeroen (15. April 2004)

Hoppa! Das Ziel ist erreigt... zwei neue WTB Offroad lenkers... das erste hätte ich schon vor einige wochen. Das zweite ist heute angekommen...


----------



## roesli (16. April 2004)

Sylvester schrieb:
			
		

> habe ich da gerade das wort "schultertrageriemen" gelesen?!?
> 
> ich hätte da immer noch ein plätzchen frei



Der Riemen ist noch zu haben - gegen Entschädigung der Portokosten oder so.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Owl Hollow (16. April 2004)

...also wenn jemand ganz dringend eine Offroad Titanium Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit braucht, NOS, ich hätte noch eine, macht sich allerdings in meinem noch nicht fertig aufgebauten C4 auch ganz gut.
happy trails


----------



## CarstenB (17. April 2004)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> ...also wenn jemand ganz dringend eine Offroad Titanium Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit braucht, NOS, ich hätte noch eine, macht sich allerdings in meinem noch nicht fertig aufgebauten C4 auch ganz gut.
> happy trails



...wer hat denn da das sitzrohr rausgetrennt?? pfusch... na also, ich wusste doch, dass der platz vor den stromzaehlern nicht lange leer bleibt 

gruss, Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdeger (23. April 2004)

Naja,

eigentlich ist's ja nur ein kleiner Umschlag. Aber der Inhalt ist umso wertvoller, weil seltener


----------



## ibislover (23. April 2004)

cdeger schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber der Inhalt ist umso wertvoller, weil seltener...


weil es was ist!?  


gruß,
phil


----------



## ZeFlo (23. April 2004)

... ich wusste schon immer das schaukelndesbauxitfahren schon nach kurzer zeit zu neuronalen ausfällen führt - zwangsläufig 

[[email protected]]
das sind mein guter, die wahrscheinlich letzten und einzigen absolut noien orschinal kb bremssockel.
[/[email protected]]


flo

btw: die o-ringe fehlen


----------



## ibislover (23. April 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich wusste schon immer das schaukelndesbauxitfahren schon nach kurzer zeit zu neuronalen ausfällen führt - zwangsläufig


der rückenlahme inselgraf mal wieder...  


gruß,
phil


----------



## Diggler (24. April 2004)

irgendwie schöner wie eine Scheibenbremse


----------



## Kokopelli (26. April 2004)

Schööööööööön!!!


Sie kennen doch unser heiteres Suchspiel?Unser Zeichner Sepp Arnemann hat übrigens auch auf dem zweiten Bild wieder eine Katze versteckt. Haben Sie sie schon gefunden?

Gruß Koko


----------



## Deleted 5247 (27. April 2004)

Sehr schön Koko,

wieviel hast Du denn gezahlt (ich weiß, sowas bleibt normalerweise geheim)?

Bei Radsport Lenzen in Aachen gibt es noch einen PINARELLO CRISTALLO für 150,-. ( http://www.radsport-lenzen.de/asset...ote/angebotemtbrahmen/pinarellocristallo.html )

Gruss


----------



## Kokopelli (27. April 2004)

Günstig war er, richtig günstig. Der Verkäufer hat nämlich zu meinem Glück ein richtig schlechtes Foto in der Auktion gehabt.

Der Cristallo ist ja auch ganz lecker...aber wenn du mal auf die Größe schaust, weisst du, warum er so günstig ist

Gruß Koko


----------



## phattyred (27. April 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Sie kennen doch unser heiteres Suchspiel?Unser Zeichner Sepp Arnemann hat übrigens auch auf dem zweiten Bild wieder eine Katze versteckt. Haben Sie sie schon gefunden?
> 
> Gruß Koko



jepp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (27. April 2004)

Kokopelli schrieb:
			
		

> Der Cristallo ist ja auch ganz lecker...aber wenn du mal auf die Größe schaust, weisst du, warum er so günstig ist
> 
> Gruß Koko



Ich steh auf der Leitung: RH 50 cm, Oberrohr 55 cm. Was ist mit der Größe? 24 Zoll Räder???


----------



## andy1 (29. April 2004)

Jetzt ist bei mir auch mal wieder ein schönes Paket angekommen.
Für kleines Geld und guter Zustand, da kann man nicht meckern:


----------



## Lowrider (26. Mai 2004)

Ein Dankeschön nach Effretikon


----------



## armin-m (28. Mai 2004)

ach was bin ich happy


----------



## THO (30. Mai 2004)

überblick verloren:


----------



## zurkoe (31. Mai 2004)

@armin-m:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (31. Mai 2004)

@THO
ist in diesem wunderschoenen Durcheinander zufaellig ein paar Avid Ultimates V-Brake Hebel, die du unbedingt verkaufen willst/musst?   
ich kenne da einen, der welche sucht...
Im Ernst, bin fuer Avid Ultimate Angebote offen.
oldman


----------



## Blumenhummer (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo Oldman,

welche Ausführung der Ultimate-Bremshebel suchst Du denn genau?

Viele Grüße!


Volker


----------



## oldman (1. Juni 2004)

@fanselow
V Brake version
danke
oldman


----------



## Blumenhummer (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Oldman,

da hätte ich möglicherweise etwas passendes für Dich!

Schreibe Dir eine E-Mail...

Viele Grüße!


Volker


----------



## bugmtb (1. Juni 2004)

Die Freude ist groß........


----------



## Andyman (5. Juni 2004)

hab ich heute auch 1 Paket gekricht.
Leider ziemlich gebrauchter Zustand,und die Plakette vom Steuerrohr fehlt. Und der Aufkleber, was das für ein Rohrsatz war.
Das Unterrohr ist ziemlich eigenartig profiliert. Ist das Tange Prestige?
Aber krasse Farbe.
Verchromt mit kackbrauner Lasur drauf.
Mein 2tes Hikari, mein erstes aus Stahl.


----------



## Ganimed! (5. Juni 2004)

Andyman schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich heute auch 1 Paket gekricht.
> Leider ziemlich gebrauchter Zustand,und die Plakette vom Steuerrohr fehlt. Und der Aufkleber, was das für ein Rohrsatz war.
> Das Unterrohr ist ziemlich eigenartig profiliert. Ist das Tange Prestige?
> Aber krasse Farbe.
> ...



Hey, dann ist ja bald noch jemand mit nem Bike-Tech unterwegs  

Bei dem Rahmen ist ja sogar ein Bike-Tech Sattelspanner mit Langloch dabei gewesen   

Habe ewig nach dem Teil gesucht, bis ich endlich fündig geworden bin  

Der Rahmen müsste ein 93er Hikari XT oder LX Rahmen sein, zu erkennen an den Anschweißteilen an den Ausfallern und den Löchern am Wishbone-Hinterbau, zur montage von Gepäckträger oder Schutzblech. Das Kikari Team und Super Lite hatten diese Merkmale nicht.

Das Rahmenmaterial ist dann bei deinem Rahmen "Tange Prestige O.S.Tubing" beim XT bzw. "Tange Prestige DT Ultrastrong" beim LX.

Gruß,


----------



## Deleted 1655 (5. Juni 2004)

...

Sorry konnte ich nicht löschen, habe im nächsten Tread den link zu B-T Galerie gelegt.....


----------



## Deleted 1655 (5. Juni 2004)

Bike -Tech Galerie


----------



## Owl Hollow (5. Juni 2004)

...angekommen und gleich ausgepackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (5. Juni 2004)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> ...angekommen und gleich ausgepackt.


 ... aahh!  mach was schönes draus 

 ist das 'ne straightfork?  die sind nämlich ganz selten, brave hat die glaube ich nur knapp 'nen jahr eingebaut, danach waren's irgendwelche oem (spinner?) gabeln.

 ciao
 flo


----------



## Owl Hollow (5. Juni 2004)

Ja, ist die Original-Gabel, das ganze ist meines Wissens Baujahr 89.
happy trails


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Juni 2004)

... bj haut hin, mein racer hat auch die gerade gabel und ist lt. deltasports 'nen 89er den ich dann '90 dort gekauft hatte .

 ciao
 flo


----------



## phattyred (5. Juni 2004)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> ...angekommen und gleich ausgepackt.



ja bei mir auch! ;-)

schönes teil haste da, tobias,
geile farbe: speigelb mit spritzern und bröckchen   
gruss matthes


----------



## Horst Link (6. Juni 2004)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> ...angekommen und gleich ausgepackt.



Schönen Wandschmuck haste da erstanden. Hatte den Verkäufer zwecks Verkauf der Gabel auch schon gemailt...Aber du hast mit SofortKauf die besseren Argumente gehabt


----------



## THO (6. Juni 2004)

wandschmuck, sorry aber investiere nicht sooo viel zeit in den aufbau, 
bzw teileauswahl.

der rahmen hält max ein halbes jahr.

also vorsicht, ein echtes sonntagsrad nur!!!!!!!!!!

gruss
thomas

aber schick ist er , auf jeden fall.


----------



## Protorix (6. Juni 2004)

das da ist am dienstag gekommen 

leider ne delle am oberrohr die muss noch raus


----------



## Beelzebub (8. Juni 2004)

heut ist mal wieder was kleineres bei mir angekommen.

nochmal danke an expresso93 fürs 44 TA blatt.musste es auch gleich montieren


----------



## 855 (9. Juni 2004)

bööööh, schon wieder graues titan mit breezer-dropouts...  
danke phil!
855


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (9. Juni 2004)

Ein Rigormootis ist das definitiv nicht. Aber sehr schön. Wo Ihr bloß immer solch nette Sachen auftreibt...


----------



## 855 (9. Juni 2004)

grau bleibt, poliert muss gehen. hoffentlich reicht `97 um mich hier weiterhin rumtreiben zu dürfen  
ansonsten eröffne ich ein classic-rennrad-forum  
und es wird noch schöner...
855


----------



## Horst Link (10. Juni 2004)

Zwar grenzwertig, aber dennoch feines Teil   

darfste dich abends aber nicht mehr erwischen lassen...


----------



## olli (15. Juni 2004)

Dieses Paket wirft bei mir Fragen auf:
1. Wer will meinen Panasonic Stahlrahmen 20' (1 in - 1 out)
2. Die Farbe: Lassen und ausbessern, lackieren lassen oder pulvern???


----------



## armin-m (15. Juni 2004)

Gratuliere - schickes Teil!

Laß die Farbe so, ist doch mal was anderes als immer in rot oder
rot-weiß-blau


oder

.
.
.
.
.
GOLD


----------



## whoa (16. Juni 2004)

danke erik!






soll mal ein ganzes bike werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (16. Juni 2004)

... zur abwechslung mal was wirklich klassisches 


 flo


----------



## singlestoph (16. Juni 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Paket wirft bei mir Fragen auf:
> 2. Die Farbe: Lassen und ausbessern, lackieren lassen oder pulvern???




wieso ist doch hübsch so

oldschool und gebraucht

wenn du's neu lackierst siehts nacher aus wie neu lakiert und der charme ist weg

stoph


----------



## mkberlin (17. Juni 2004)

...eigentlich nichts besonderes, aber ich freu mich. magnum from u.k.!


----------



## olli (17. Juni 2004)

singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> wieso ist doch hübsch so
> 
> oldschool und gebraucht
> 
> ...



So lassen bedeutet aber auch erhalten. Und da gibt es einige große Stellen, die nachgebessert werden müssen. Und dann muss mir erst mal einer das blau metallic mischen und den Rahmen ausbessern, was kostenmässig wohl teurer als eine - zugegebenermassen stillose Puloverung - ist.


----------



## j.ö.r.g (17. Juni 2004)

Ritchey und Pulverlack, das ist wie .............


----------



## Lowrider (17. Juni 2004)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:
			
		

> Ritchey und Pulverlack, das ist wie .............


........Rolex aus Weissblech?

Nasslack gehört auf nen Stahlrahmen


----------



## olli (17. Juni 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> ...zugegebenermassen stillose Puloverung...


Also kein gestrickter Rahmenüberzieher???


Nein im Ernst, ich habe mich hier bei den Lackierern mal nach Nasslack erkundigt und auch schon einen Rahmen von einem renomierten Lackierer lackieren lassen. Nur hält halt der Lack nicht so gut wie Pulver. 
Und wenn ich für einen roten Rahmen/Gabel 200.- für Lack zahle und 100.- für Pulver, das dann auch ewig hält, komme ich schon etwas ins Grübeln.


----------



## stumpj-team (8. Juli 2004)

Moinsen,

hab jetzt auch ne Pro Stop   






Freu


----------



## andy1 (9. Juli 2004)

stumpj-team schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> *Suche:
> 
> - Schwarze XT Canti's M700*


Hmmm, sowas gibts doch garnet...

nur in silba !

Unn in schwadds nur als 730er evtl. oder 732er oder sooo


----------



## Cycleshark (9. Juli 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, sowas gibts doch garnet...
> 
> nur in silba !
> 
> Unn in schwadds nur als 730er evtl. oder 732er oder sooo




hoppala andi.....jibbet es doch...ab 1985 gabs die br-m700 canties, die hb-mn72 naben und .....achtung etz kommts.......die sl-m700 schalter in anodized schwadds!

grüsssli aus tsüri
onkel pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stumpj-team (9. Juli 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, sowas gibts doch garnet...
> 
> nur in silba !
> 
> Unn in schwadds nur als 730er evtl. oder 732er oder sooo



Würde mich auch mit schwarzen 730'ern begnügen   

Gruß


----------



## tonicbikes (10. Juli 2004)

Moin,
gerade ist (endlich) mein Ultimate sicher bei mir angekommen.......so könnte jedes Wochenende beginnen..............


----------



## andy1 (10. Juli 2004)

tonicbikes schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> gerade ist (endlich) mein Ultimate sicher bei mir angekommen.......so könnte jedes Wochenende beginnen..............


sieht sehr gut aus !  
Würde mir auch gefallen wenn nur nicht Yeti draufstehen würde !
Ich glaube die Marke mag ich aus persönlichen Gründen nicht...


----------



## tonicbikes (10. Juli 2004)

Danke, ich finde es auch suuuuppper!
Hatte zwar ehrlich gesagt am Anfang etwas bedenken wegen der Farbe, aber jetzt wo es live im Wohnzimmer steht ist es (für mich) einfach ein Traum! 
Und jetzt gehts an´s schwierige Aufbauen............

 
tonic


----------



## stumpj-team (16. Juli 2004)

Heute angekommen   

Bullseye LRS mit Ringle Schnellspannern, Dura Ace Zahnkranz und Specialized Felgen für schlappe 80


----------



## nutallabrot (16. Juli 2004)

oh, auch noch die schönen BXL21-Felgen


----------



## rasaldul (16. Juli 2004)

schnäppchen für 40 inkl. porto, angekommen und sofort verarbeitet: 
xtr schalt-/bremskombi 25, magura-schellen 5 (die aus alu waren umsonst) und dann rechnet mal aus was das rd-m 900 gekostet hat


----------



## kingmoe (16. Juli 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> schnäppchen für 40 inkl. porto, angekommen und sofort verarbeitet:
> xtr schalt-/bremskombi 25, magura-schellen 5 (die aus alu waren umsonst) und dann rechnet mal aus was das rd-m 900 gekostet hat



Ganz direkt: Ich bin sehr neidisch!   
Viel Spaß mit den schönen Teilen


----------



## tonicbikes (17. Juli 2004)

Geiler Preis für´n XTR Paket!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganimed! (17. Juli 2004)

So, da bei mir heute auch wieder mal ein etwas größeres Paket angekommen ist   

mhh, was mag da wohl drin sein?     

Dann lasst uns mal nachsehen!


----------



## Protorix (17. Juli 2004)

schoener packetinhalt!!


----------



## Ganimed! (17. Juli 2004)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> schoener packetinhalt!!



Danke für die Blumen   

Ist übrigens die Nummer 105


----------



## Andyman (17. Juli 2004)

hast aber hoffentlich gesehen, auf dem Karton steht "made in Taiwan" drauf.


----------



## Ganimed! (17. Juli 2004)

Andyman schrieb:
			
		

> hast aber hoffentlich gesehen, auf dem Karton steht "made in Taiwan" drauf.



Oh verdammt, war mir garnicht aufgefallen   

Die Taiwanesen kopieren echt einfach alles und das ohne rot dabei zu werden    ..........................


----------



## THO (18. Juli 2004)

na glückwunsch, die syncrosteile  gehören da aber nicht verbaut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganimed! (18. Juli 2004)

THO schrieb:
			
		

> na glückwunsch, die syncrosteile  gehören da aber nicht verbaut!!!



Danke   

Da kommt ein satz Graftons dran den ich schon gekauft habe, in schön purple jawohl!!!   

Die Syncros Revos kommen auf ein anderes Bike von mir, vieleicht auf das schwarze Amplifier, muß mal sehen   

gruß,


----------



## WODAN (21. Juli 2004)

Juhu, endlich ist sie da! (leider falsche Reihenfolge der Bilder, habe das Paket aufgepackt    )


----------



## rasaldul (13. August 2004)

ohne worte


----------



## bsg (13. August 2004)

Eine weiße Fledermaus ???


----------



## rasaldul (13. August 2004)

bsg schrieb:
			
		

> Eine weiße Fledermaus ???


.....


----------



## manic (13. August 2004)

AAAAHHHH!!!

Ein ALBINO! Immer diese mutationen heutzutage... 













P.S.: Schönes Teil. Dagegen würde ich mein gestern gekommenes Tazmon auch eintauschen.


----------



## HoHo (13. August 2004)

Hi Marc,

herzlichen Glückwunsch, ist wirklich wunderschön geworden.


HoHo


----------



## whoa (13. August 2004)

Mensch Marc, jetzt sind schon anderthalb Stunden vergangen und das Ding ist noch nicht aufgebaut! Ich hab gleich Feierabend und gehe in den Urlaub, dann is nix mehr mit WWW also mach hinne ick will wat sehn!


----------



## rasaldul (13. August 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Marc, jetzt sind schon anderthalb Stunden vergangen und das Ding ist noch nicht aufgebaut! Ich hab gleich Feierabend und gehe in den Urlaub, dann is nix mehr mit WWW also mach hinne ick will wat sehn!


ne ne ne, ist wieder in der kiste und da bleibt es vorerst bis alle teile da sind. ist so clean das ich mit op-handschuhen schrauben muss - hab schon fast angst es anzufassen 







nebenbei: herzlichen dank an german möhren, hat erstklassige arbeit geleistet und neuer gibt es wohl kein batbike mehr. er war selbst so begeistert das er es erst 3 monate nach fertigstellung hergegeben hat........


----------



## carloni (13. August 2004)

habe mir ein überraschungspaket angelacht, noch kenn ich den genauen inhalt, insbesondere den wahren Zustand der ruine nicht: 

ein violettfarbenes 1992er s-works M2 mit starrgabel, "leicht" restaurierungsbedürftig.....

gab es einen BIKE-bericht über dat dingens? hat den jmd. von euch? oder einen sonstigen Hinweis. 

der s-works-katalog aus 1992 in www.mtb-kataloge.de funktioniert leider nicht.

danke
carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (13. August 2004)

carloni schrieb:
			
		

> habe mir ein überraschungspaket angelacht, noch kenn ich den genauen inhalt, insbesondere den wahren Zustand der ruine nicht:
> 
> ein violettfarbenes 1992er s-works M2 mit starrgabel, "leicht" restaurierungsbedürftig.....
> 
> ...




das zertretene von ebay, wo kei lack mehr drauf is?
was haste hingelatzt?
viel spass!


----------



## carloni (13. August 2004)

genau das! 

den kampf zwischen vernunft und nervenkitzel hat wieder einmal der nervenkitzel gewonnen! meine frau setzt mich vor die türe,
ich muss das paket heimlich nachts und im keller öffnen.

c.


----------



## Horst Link (13. August 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> .... ist so clean das ich mit op-handschuhen schrauben muss - hab schon fast angst es anzufassen




Germanist halt.   

Jetzt wirds mit ner Custom gepulverten weißen Deore XT komplettiert, oder? Das wäre doch fein....


----------



## ZeFlo (13. August 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> .... ist so clean das ich mit op-handschuhen schrauben muss - hab schon fast angst es anzufassen


  



			
				Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Germanist halt.
> 
> Jetzt wirds mit ner Custom gepulverten weißen Deore XT komplettiert, oder? Das wäre doch fein....


 perverslinge, alle beide 

 ergriffen
 flo


----------



## carloni (26. August 2004)

> das zertretene von ebay, wo kei lack mehr drauf is?



Paket ist angekommen, alles halb so schlimm. Der lack ist zwar runter, der Rahmen hat jedoch keine einzige Beule, ist nicht verbogen, nicht mal ein chain-suck. Der Lack ist unglaublich, den kannste quasi wegpusten.

Die Teile sind alle in gutem Zustand, sogar die Laufräder, vorne fehlt eine Speiche. Alles ohne größeren Aufwand zu richten. 

Kopie der Originalrechnungen mit Rahmennummer aus 5/1992 liegt auch bei. 
Ist von Germans in H´berg.

C.


----------



## nimmersatt (29. September 2004)

total OT... aber auch ganz nett

eigentlich gar nicht sonderlich gross... und gekommen ists auch nicht sondern abgeholt worden


----------



## Protorix (29. September 2004)

jetzt kannst tolle bilder machen  
aber in auflösungen dass es das forum sprengt ... *G*


----------



## bsg (30. September 2004)

@nimmersatt: wo gabs denn das ding schon ? mir wurde gesagt nicht lieferbar im moment ...


----------



## Michi_M (30. September 2004)

nebenbei: herzlichen dank an german möhren, hat erstklassige arbeit geleistet und neuer gibt es wohl kein batbike mehr. er war selbst so begeistert das er es erst 3 monate nach fertigstellung hergegeben hat........[/QUOTE]

Sorry, bin nicht so der Experte, aber Germans-Fan.

War das ein alter Rahmen, den du neu hast beschichten lassen, oder werden die noch gebaut?
Mein Traum ist ein Germans Team Foco oder Extreme (nebenbei: ist das "fillet brazed"?).
Wie ist den das Batbike im Vergleich zu diesen Rahmen bezüglich Gewicht, geländetauglichkeit, etc.?

Und last not least: was ist das für eine Farbe? Echt geil!!

Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (6. November 2004)

1: Sachs-Quarz-Kurbel "NEU"
2: schwarze XT-Kurbel 730 mit Biopace-blättern (brauche noch so ein mittleres, das ist fertig)
3: eeendlich: Suntour Mountech Schaltwerk + Umwerfer, NOS-Parts, "NEU" auch wenns dreckig aussieht


----------



## Lowrider (6. November 2004)

Nicht per post, sondern hab ich selber abgeholt... Danke Andreas


----------



## sevenack (6. November 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> 1: Sachs-Quarz-Kurbel "NEU"


ok, es ist wahrscheinlich beabsichtigt, aber....
warum fehlt da ein Zahn rechts  
Zum "Besserschalten"?


----------



## Snapcase (6. November 2004)

sevenack schrieb:
			
		

> ok, es ist wahrscheinlich beabsichtigt, aber....
> warum fehlt da ein Zahn rechts
> Zum "Besserschalten"?



Ganz recht. Das haben die damals bei den Kassetten auch gemacht; sieht ziemlich krank aus, funktioniert aber einigermaßen.

S.


----------



## Catsoft (16. November 2004)

3,2,1... meins


----------



## kingmoe (18. November 2004)

Jippie! Heute kam ein Objekt früherer Bike-Begierde an: Ein Barracuda A2R von 1995, Zustand ist neuwertig (aufgebaut aber nicht gefahren). Zwar "nur" double butted Cromo, also kein High-End, aber ich finde den Rahmen - und die Straight Fork - immer noch einfach nur schön. Und die Größe passt optimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (19. November 2004)

nee, nich ausse Bucht:

Ein filigranes Etwas an Stahl....
eben angekommen - will ich euch nicht vorenthalten  

Ein 96/97er Replika-Rahmen aus Stahl, lieber wäre mir natürlich Ti aber egal...

Was soll ich dranmachen, ne 98er Sid oder ne gelbe 96er Judy SL 

Ansonsten eben die 2. XTR-Gruppe, King-Steuersatz, WCS-Stem, fehlt noch Stütze und Lenker...


----------



## olli (1. Dezember 2004)

Obwohl es nicht als Paket kam, sondern ich 150 km fahren musste, poste ich das Ding mal hier.  
Das Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Frau. KHE Highriser, gerade abgeholt. Ich darf gar nicht sagen, wie wenig ich bezahlt habe. Nur "Selbstabholung" anzubieten killt einfach den Preis.


----------



## Protorix (1. Dezember 2004)

meine freundin (wenn ich eine haette) wuerde sofort mit mir schluss machen wenn cih das herschenken wuerde *g*


----------



## Lowrider (20. Dezember 2004)

seit Heute bei mir,... ein dankeschön an Carsten für den Tip
das warten hat sich gelohnt, Attitude ist in einem fast perfekten Zustand.


----------



## CarstenB (20. Dezember 2004)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> Attitude ist in einem fast perfekten Zustand.



...hab ich auch lange dran gearbeitet  
schoen, dass es ein neues zuhause gefunden hat   
incognito radeln ist jetzt aber nicht mehr moeglich...

gruss, carsten


----------



## Fres (20. Dezember 2004)

hallo jacques
wow sieht schön aus, wenn du noch ne achse brauchst (117mm+), ich weiss wo man günstig welche findet...

@carsten für dich hab ich auch noch jede menge klein material parat, hatte bloss keine zeit dir die liste zu schicken...

gruess andreas


----------



## Jeroen (22. Dezember 2004)

Also, richtig gross war es nun auch nicht... aber doch;

Santa just dropped by from a direct flight from Fairfax, Marin County.... von eine Joe B....

 







Und naturlich mit;


----------



## roesli (22. Dezember 2004)

Jeroen schrieb:
			
		

> Also, richtig gross war es nun auch nicht... aber doch;
> 
> Santa just dropped by from a direct flight from Fairfax, Marin County.... von eine Joe B....




Oh, goiiiiiillllll   

Was die WM alles so für transatlantischen Paketverkehr auslöst - ich erwart auch noch ein Päckchen


----------



## oldman (23. Dezember 2004)

moin,
kleines Paeckchen, grosse Freude - meine Altek Hebelchen!!!
Die Babies haben ihren Weg aus "down under" zu mir gefunden...
oldman


----------



## Deleted 24193 (23. Dezember 2004)

nabend,

vorgestern ist bei mir ein packet angekommen  .
neu, mit chris king(ohne logo) und xtr lager.
das ganze sauberst verpackt, das hätte ausm flugzeug fallen können und wer nix dran gewesen  .

gruß roter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zocker (23. Dezember 2004)

RoterOktober schrieb:
			
		

> nabend,
> 
> vorgestern ist bei mir ein packet angekommen  .
> neu, mit chris king(ohne logo) und xtr lager.
> ...




Orange und Grün scheinen wohl wieder TRENDY zu werden.


----------



## Ganimed! (28. Dezember 2004)

Heute endlich eingetroffen! 

Ich weiß dass gerade dieses Breezer nicht besonders beliebt ist, aber ich finde es genial


----------



## Protorix (28. Dezember 2004)

geiles teil   !


----------



## roesli (28. Dezember 2004)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Heute endlich eingetroffen!
> 
> Ich weiß dass gerade dieses Breezer nicht besonders beliebt ist, aber ich finde es genial



Ooch - ganz ok - sobald Du anständige Räder reingehängt hast


----------



## GTdanni (28. Dezember 2004)

Und das ist heute bei mir angekommen (oder besser gesagt hab ich es beim Zoll abgeholt und nochmal ne Menge Geld gelassen, aber egal) 






Zustand fast wie neu. 
Ich freu mich so.


----------



## Ganimed! (28. Dezember 2004)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist heute bei mir angekommen (oder besser gesagt hab ich es beim Zoll abgeholt und nochmal ne Menge Geld gelassen, aber egal)
> 
> Zustand fast wie neu.
> Ich freu mich so.



Auch nicht übel   

Als alter und heimlicher GT Fan könnte ich mir schon vorstellen so ein Zaskar auch mal in meinen Stall aufzunehmen, aber dann bitte ein Ball burnished von 1991


----------



## GTdanni (28. Dezember 2004)

Ein BB währe natürlich der Hammer gewesen, aber ich muss sagen so in schwarz gefällt es mir immermehr. 

Als BB in meiner Sammlung hatte ich mir eigendlich ein XCR, also ein frühes I-drive gedacht, allerdings sind da die Preise schon ganz schön im kommen. 

Cu Danni.


----------



## Ganimed! (29. Dezember 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Ooch - ganz ok - sobald Du anständige Räder reingehängt hast



ochhh menno, keiner mag meine spinergy LR    

Woher kommt nur diese hartnäckige Geringschätzung


----------



## GTdanni (29. Dezember 2004)

Ich würd die dran lassen, evtl noch die Reifen passend aufziehen und gut ist.
Der Rahmen ist auch so der Hingucker schlechthin, da müssen die Spinergys einfach sein.

(Ansonsten bekommst du bei ebay noch ne ganze Menge Geld dafür)

P.S. Wie würde ein Zassi damit aussehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganimed! (29. Dezember 2004)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Wie würde ein Zassi damit aussehen?



Schlecht sähe das sicher nicht aus an einem Zaskar, besonders bei einem schwarzen.   

Aber bei den Spinergy´s ist es wie bei so vielen Dingen im Leben, entweder man liebt es oder man hasst es!

Aber mal ehrlich, ich habe mal irgendwo gehört (man möge mich korrigieren wenn ich hier die Unwahrheit verkünde) dass bei den Teilen, zumindest die Lagerung von der NASA entwickelt worden sein soll   

Ist also kein Wunder dass viele sagen "die Dinger können doch nichts taugen".


----------



## roesli (29. Dezember 2004)

Spinnergy?

Teilweise abenteuerlicher Rundlauf, der Freilauf zuverlässig wie die Wirtschaftserholungsprognosen der letzten Jahre und die Lagerqualität, nun ja, nennen wir sie mal "amerikanisch"    - Abgesehen davon finde ich die Räder an einem Geländerad mit schlanken Formen einfach nur klotzig, abgrundtief hässlich. 

Nasa-Werkmaterial oder Nasa-Entwicklung ist so ein weiter Begriff wie Flugzeugaluminium oder Industriestahl. Vergiss nicht, dass Deine Teflon-Bratpfanne daheim auch "Nasa-Stuff" ist   

(endlich mal ein Grund, diesen doofen Smilie passend einzusetzen - wer hat den eigentlich mit welchen Hintergedanken in die Liste aufgenommen?)


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Dezember 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Spinnergy?
> 
> 
> als wohnzimmerbike
> ...


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Dezember 2004)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Wie würde ein Zassi damit aussehen?



bei meinen fotos ist nen rahmenkit abgebildet... kann noch mal nen foto im komplettbike die tage machen wenn es dich wirklich interessiert... und dir nur den tip geben die finger von dem sonderteurenmüll zu lassen da die dinger gar nix aushalten- ich glaube die gewinde an den paar speichen sind sogar noch geschnitten und aus billigstahl  habe 8monate nach ner ersatzspeiche gesucht!!!


----------



## rasaldul (29. Dezember 2004)

wenn der thread schon mal oben ist........


----------



## Lowrider (29. Dezember 2004)

Kein Bike aber ein schöner Rennradrahmen...
Kurz vor Weihnachten bei mir eingetroffen, leichter Italiener aus Dedacciai-Stahl. Decor sind alle lackiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (29. Dezember 2004)

Ah, der Herr Lowrider hat wieder so richtig mit Fahrradsammeln begonnen   

Hast noch ein Rocky-Trikot noch gekriegt?


----------



## Lowrider (29. Dezember 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, der Herr Lowrider hat wieder so richtig mit Fahrradsammeln begonnen
> 
> Hast noch ein Rocky-Trikot noch gekriegt?



Nö, nicht richtig... hab nur ein paar Schnäppchen mehr in der Wohnung, 13 Stk(davon 6 Rahmen) besitze ich noch. vor ca. einem Jahr waren es fast 23 Stk.  

Rocky Trikot hab ich nicht mehr bekommen, werde aber wahrscheinlich im Frühling eins kaufen.

Saludos nach Züri

Lowrider


----------



## roesli (29. Dezember 2004)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, nicht richtig... hab nur ein paar Schnäppchen mehr in der Wohnung, 13 Stk(davon 6 Rahmen) besitze ich noch. vor ca. einem Jahr waren es fast 23 Stk.



 
*
JUNKIE*


----------



## CarstenB (8. Januar 2005)

...lange gewartet, endlich kann ich auch mal wieder etwas beitragen 

Carsten


----------



## WODAN (9. Januar 2005)

Weiter auspacken


----------



## Protorix (9. Januar 2005)

da muss man einige zeitungen dafuer ausfahren ....


----------



## gon (9. Januar 2005)

ups...


----------



## asco1 (9. Januar 2005)

CarstenB schrieb:
			
		

> ...lange gewartet, endlich kann ich auch mal wieder etwas beitragen
> 
> Carsten




MOOOMENT mal! Was' das denn? liegt der auf seinem Originalkarton???? AUSZIEH - ähm - AUSPACKEN! *sabber*

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## newsboy (9. Januar 2005)

Ich würde sonst das Auspacken übernehmen!


----------



## asco1 (9. Januar 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sonst das Auspacken übernehmen!



FINGER WEG - ich will!      

was is'n das eigentlich leckeres in deinem avatar?  *glotz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (9. Januar 2005)

Eben am avatar siehst du, dass ich damit Erfahrung habe... das Teil auszupacken!   

Ist aber schon 10 Jahre her, will nochmal...


----------



## CarstenB (10. Januar 2005)

der striptease geht weiter, aber mehr will sie nun erstmal nicht ausziehen in aller oeffentlichkeit. es ist rahmen nr. 005, large. war einmal als showbike aufgebaut aber nie gefahren und entsprechend neuwertig. ich bin verdammt gluecklich leute!

gruss, carsten


----------



## Catsoft (10. Januar 2005)

Und vermutlich verdammt pleite


----------



## CarstenB (10. Januar 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Und vermutlich verdammt pleite



noe, das geld fuer nen newsboy war schon lange reserviert und fuer ein fahrrad wuerde ich mich auch nicht verausgaben, da sorgt die familie schon fuer 

gruss, carsten


----------



## stylzdavis (10. Januar 2005)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Carsten!
Da hast Du ja mal wieder ganz was Feines für Deine Sammlung an Land gezogen.

Na dann viel Spass beim Zeitungen ausfahren
   


So oder so ähnlich find ich ihn schön wenn er aufgebaut ist: 





Kann man natürlich auch ganz dezent machen, wäre bestimmt auch sehr schön.
Egal der Rahmen spricht sowieso für sich.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (10. Januar 2005)

@ CarstenB

Sehr schön, Respekt


----------



## bsg (11. Januar 2005)

@Carsten: Neid )) .... Sehr schönes Teil, nur drei Sachen stören mich:

... die Gabel ...
... der Kettenstrebenschutz (gabs den nicht in schwarz ;-) ...
... der Sattel (hübsch, aber etwas zu bunt am Newsboy) ...

alles natürlich meine persönliche Meinung . Ansonsten würde ich evtl. noch eine dezentere Kurbel anbauen. Und ne Chris King Nabe vorne


----------



## asco1 (11. Januar 2005)

uiuiuiiiiii! NICE! - das Einzige, was mich 'n kleines bisschen stört sind die geraden Kettenstreben - they ain't got no swing!    

Aber sonst: *sabber*

Hehe - bei mir müßte heute oder morgen auch ein groooooßes Paket ankommen. *strahl*

So long.
der Basti


----------



## andy2 (11. Januar 2005)

bsg schrieb:
			
		

> @Carsten: Neid )) .... Sehr schönes Teil, nur drei Sachen stören mich:
> 
> ... die Gabel ...
> ... der Kettenstrebenschutz (gabs den nicht in schwarz ;-) ...
> ...





nur so wenig? der bunte kram, die lr, der sattel. da muss der rahmen strahlen und der rest dezent in den hintergrund treten  aber carsten wird das schon hübsch gestalten


a
d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (11. Januar 2005)

Guten Tag

Es gibt Leute mit Geschmack

Es gibt  Leute mit schlechtem Geschmack

Es gibt Menschen ohne Geschmack

Ich würde vorne noch einen CRUD Catcher montieren, vielleicht aber gleich Schutzbleche, und zur Krönung einen Rückspiegel am Lenker, Nabenputzer und einen Fuchsschwanz.


----------



## CarstenB (11. Januar 2005)

bsg schrieb:
			
		

> @Carsten: Neid )) .... Sehr schönes Teil, nur drei Sachen stören mich:
> 
> ... die Gabel ...
> ... der Kettenstrebenschutz (gabs den nicht in schwarz ;-) ...
> ...



nene, das ist nicht meiner. auch wenn ich den besitzer von dem da sehr schaetze, hat er sich beim aufbau m.e. arg verhauen. aber wie thilo schon gesagt hat, ist halt alles geschmackssache 

gruss, Carsten


----------



## stylzdavis (11. Januar 2005)

Ahoi!
Also nur zur Richtigstellung, ich glaube da haben einige das falsch verstanden. Das Bild von dem fertigen Newsboy habe ich mal irgendwann im Netz gefunden und fand ihn ganz nett. Ist nur ein Beispiel wie man es machen kann, hat mit Dezentheit aber nicht viel zu tun. Es hat ABSOLUT nichts mit dem Newsboy Rahmen zu tun den sich der Carsten jetzt zuglegt hat.

Aber alle sehen ein Bild und fallen erstmal drüber her, das gefällt mir nicht und das ist auch Mist.  

Hier gibt es das ganze in dezenterer Optik  

http://homepage.mac.com/halaburt/bicycles/PhotoAlbum7.html

und noch einige andere schicke Räder. 

so long


----------



## bsg (11. Januar 2005)

@andy: ok, habe mich ja nur zurückgehalten weil ich dachte das sei carstens ;-)

also der rahmen darf gerne strahlen, aber die rasta-teile finde ich auch immer ganz nett. vorausgesetzt der rest ist "unauffällig". mir würde er aber sicher auch silber / schwarz aufgebaut gut gefallen


----------



## HOLZWURM (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo Carsten

Ich muß mich dann bei Dir entschuldigen.

Das habe ich Dir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht zugetraut.

Einem AMI sofort- very stylish


----------



## oropeza (11. Januar 2005)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibt es das ganze in dezenterer Optik
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/halaburt/bicycles/PhotoAlbum7.html



...fieser Vorbau!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (11. Januar 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe - bei mir müßte heute oder morgen auch ein groooooßes Paket ankommen.




aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah - es IST angeommen!






Cheers!
Basti (mit 'nem FETTEN Grinsen im Gesicht)


----------



## asco1 (11. Januar 2005)

*raschel* *knister*


----------



## asco1 (11. Januar 2005)

*tataaaaaaaaa*

Gestatten: der "Escobar"


----------



## asco1 (12. Januar 2005)

*fertsch'*


----------



## kingmoe (12. Januar 2005)

"Schatz, da ist ein Paket von Stevens für dich angekommen" - "Stevens  , keine Ahnung..."






*auspack* "Ah, jetzt is´klar, das ging ja fix!"   






Gestatten: Zaskar, Geburtsjahr 1992 und deshalb schon groß (20" M -M)   ´


----------



## Morfeus (12. Januar 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Gestatten: Zaskar, Geburtsjahr 1992 und deshalb schon groß (20" M -M)



moe, hab ich Dir schon gesagt, dass Du Glück hattest dass ich in Urlaub war und das nicht mitbekommen habe? Der Preis war ja unverschämt niedrig   

Glückwunsch jedenfalls   

Morfeus


----------



## oldman (12. Januar 2005)

@kingmoe
wahnsinn wie gut der Rahmen erhalten ist, mein 91er hat chainsuck ohne Ende. ich hab's auch stundenlang polieren muessen...
bin mal gespannt auf den Aufbau, also bitte viele Bilder posten.
 
oldman


----------



## WODAN (12. Januar 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> "Schatz, da ist ein Paket von Stevens für dich angekommen" - "Stevens  , keine Ahnung..."



Glückwunsch! 
Auf das fertige Bike bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## Deli-Oglan (12. Januar 2005)

@ Kingmoe:

Viel spass damit war doch leider ne nummer zu gross für mich!!!
 
Aber auf das fertige Bike bin ich auch gespannt!!!


----------



## zaskar76 (12. Januar 2005)

sag bloss da war für den preis auch noch nen heiles ordentliches innenlager drin???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (12. Januar 2005)

Danke für die Blumen, ich dachte mir schon, dass ich da ziemlich viel Glück beim Preis hatte. Der Zustand ist tatsächlich wesentlich besser, als ich gedacht habe.

Eigentlich sollte der Rahmen ja erstmal nur an die Wand, aber wenn ihr so gespannt seid, gebe ich nach Umzug und Kind-auf-die-Welt-Bringen (bzw. lassen) ab März Gas mit dem Aufbau. Wird wohl komplett mit der alten XT/XTR, evtl. mit grün eolxierten Teilen - aber das merkt ihr dann ja, wenn ich diese hier Suche  



			
				zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> sag bloss da war für den preis auch noch nen heiles ordentliches innenlager drin???



Ist ein XT und dreht spielfrei und ohne jegliches Ruckeln


----------



## sevenack (15. Januar 2005)

ich bin glücklich...​



















.... so glücklich ​


----------



## theofil11 (15. Januar 2005)

Boaaah, ich bin sprachlos... Ist das NEU??? Oder neu gepulvert? Woher? USA? Sag ma... Und woher kommst du? Wo genau ist denn ganz unten?


----------



## theofil11 (15. Januar 2005)

Jaaaah, endlich hab ich sie.... wurde auch Zeit!


----------



## sevenack (15. Januar 2005)

theofil11 schrieb:
			
		

> Boaaah, ich bin sprachlos...


hehe, ich auch... ein kindheitstraum....
bin völlig aufgedreht, kann nicht mehr klar denken....


> Ist das NEU??? Oder neu gepulvert?


BJ 1996, NR 3498
n paar kleine ausgebesserte lackschäden, sonst nix


> Woher? USA? Sag ma...


auktionshaus, letzten sonntag, 9pm
von martin alias hpn...


> Und woher kommst du? Wo genau ist denn ganz unten?


erdgeschoss... wegen meiner katze..
in koblenz... wegen studium..

MARTIN, ICH DANKE DIR!


----------



## stylzdavis (15. Januar 2005)

Das Mojo ist wunderschön, meinen Glückwunsch.
Rot kommt auch immer sehr gut bei Rahmen finde ich, kann man dann prima mit schwarz und weiss kombinieren.


----------



## sevenack (15. Januar 2005)

farbe kommt auf fotos nicht so richtig,
ist ein sattes orange...
und was den aufbau angeht, tendier ich zu silber/schwarz
mit´m bißchen blau (manitou 3 oder 4, die ich noch brauche)
siehe auch ibis-katalog `94, seite 3


----------



## zocker (15. Januar 2005)

sevenack schrieb:
			
		

> farbe kommt auf fotos nicht so richtig,
> ist ein sattes orange...
> und was den aufbau angeht, tendier ich zu silber/schwarz
> mit´m bißchen blau (manitou 3 oder 4, die ich noch brauche)
> siehe auch ibis-katalog `94, seite 3



Starrgabel fände ich besser.

Nicht das das nacher so 
aussieht.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (15. Januar 2005)

@ sevenack

Hallo Sven,

herzlichen Glückwunsch, der Rahmen ist echt der Hammer, wunderschön!  

   

Darf man fragen, was der gekostet hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zocker (15. Januar 2005)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:
			
		

> @ sevenack
> 
> Hallo Sven,
> 
> ...




Wo ist den bei Dir Uptown Schöneberg?

Das würde mich mal interssieren.


----------



## pueftel (15. Januar 2005)

..das ist heute mit mir zusammen per Bahn angekommen.





Morgen gibt es mehr Bilder. Nach 14 Stunden Zug bin ich einfach zu müde.

Frank


----------



## Effendi Sahib (16. Januar 2005)

@ Zocker

Das ist das (schöne) Bayerische Viertel in Berlin Schöneberg   

Es gibt in diesen Bezirk allerdings auch eXtrem ranzige Ecken. 

Meine Schwester wohnt 300 Meter weiter, da lästere ich immer, daß das zwar Wilmersdorf ist, aber Downtown-Wilmersdorf


----------



## zocker (16. Januar 2005)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:
			
		

> @ Zocker
> 
> Das ist das (schöne) Bayerische Viertel in Berlin Schöneberg
> 
> ...



OK. Lasse ich mal grad so durchgehen.

Zocker, der am Fuße der Berges wohnt.


----------



## newsboy (18. Januar 2005)

c'est à moi...   

seit wann ist minneapolis in taiwan!?   






und orange ist auch nur an wenigen rädern nett?!






hoffen wir mal, dass es trotzdem noch gut kommt...






ok, glück gehabt!

weiter geht's...






vorbei die zeiten als ich noch "NEDisch" war! jetzt ist's meins  

hier noch das zuzeugs...






und ein detail!






und ich habe fertig...


----------



## Frey (18. Januar 2005)

@newsboy
Sehr geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (18. Januar 2005)

Wunderschön. Ist auch auf meiner Liste, die mit "irgendeinmal haben will" angeschrieben ist. Darf man fragen, wie teuer das Schmuckstück war?
happy trails


----------



## Protorix (18. Januar 2005)

nachdem ich heute feststellen musst die rekordüberweisungsgebühr von 37,50 euro entrichten musste um 260 euro in die schweiz zu transferieren 
bin ich auf meinen breezer rahmen gespannt 

das spezi ist schoen und der vorbau fast so lang wie die sattelstuetze


----------



## Effendi Sahib (18. Januar 2005)

Respect


----------



## Ganimed! (19. Januar 2005)

Das ist mal was für´s Auge   

Wie soll das schöne Specialized S-Works Carbon-Ti denn aufgebaut werden?

Oder kommt es etwa an die Wand


----------



## newsboy (19. Januar 2005)

es bleibt vorerst was für die wand... 

muss ja zuerst den newsboy stilecht präparieren   

solange bleibt der ultimate noch ne jungfrau...


----------



## stylzdavis (31. Januar 2005)

Achtung, hier kommt ein Karton !





Oh, zum Glück nicht nur Altpapier





Chrom rules !





Danke HORST   






Ich finde ihn echt geil und wie das im Sommer in der Sonne blinkt  
Die passende Gabel ist noch in Österreich  

Macht mal Vorschläge was man da mal so dranschrauben soll   
Ich wollte ein paar blaue Parts verwenden um dem ganzen etwas Farbe zu geben.


----------



## oldman (3. Februar 2005)

kein grosses Paket, aber trotzdem gut: eine Scott Petersen Self Energizing U-Brake fuer mein 92er Zaskar.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch sehen, ob das "self energizing" klappt... da hat's ja geteilte Meinungen.
oldman


----------



## Edelziege (3. Februar 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> kein grosses Paket, aber trotzdem gut: eine Scott Petersen Self Energizing U-Brake fuer mein 92er Zaskar.
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch sehen, ob das "self energizing" klappt... da hat's ja geteilte Meinungen.
> oldman



Moin Oldman,
waren nicht auch die U-brakes beim Zaskar oben an den Sitzstreben?
Wenn ja, wird die Selbstverstärkung natürlich recht kontraproduktiv funktionieren...
Trotzdem eine schöne Bremse...
Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## $cannondale$ (3. Februar 2005)

Das Warten hat endlich ein Ende. Ich konnte nun "mein" großes Paket abholen...

Was da wohl drin ist???


----------



## $cannondale$ (3. Februar 2005)

...der Nebel lichtet sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $cannondale$ (3. Februar 2005)

..taa, taa!

Ich darf vorstellen: 1993er Klein Fervor. Nagelneu und ungefahren.

Leider fehlen mir die zwei Plastikschläuche für Umwerfer- und Schaltzug. Kann jemand helfen??

Grüße,

$cannondale$


----------



## Protorix (3. Februar 2005)

Edelziege schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Oldman,
> waren nicht auch die U-brakes beim Zaskar oben an den Sitzstreben?
> Wenn ja, wird die Selbstverstärkung natürlich recht kontraproduktiv funktionieren...
> Trotzdem eine schöne Bremse...
> ...



noe unten dran kettenstreben


----------



## zaskar76 (4. Februar 2005)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> noe unten dran kettenstreben


----------



## armin-m (4. Februar 2005)

$cannondale$ schrieb:
			
		

> ..taa, taa!
> 
> Ich darf vorstellen: 1993er Klein Fervor. Nagelneu und ungefahren.
> 
> ...



Hab ich beim Klein-Händler meines Vertrauens nachbestellt und sind nach
ewiger Zeit sogar geliefert worden...

Auf meinen neuen steht " S&L Plastics Nylaflow Pressure Tubing Type"

Nach einem Thread bei Wundel.com gehen angeblich aber auch:

- Hydraulikschläuche aus dem Fachhandel (siehe obige Aufschrift!!!)

- Außenliner aus der Rohloff Speedhub

- Innenhüllen von Nokon


----------



## stylzdavis (4. Februar 2005)

Uuuuh der Fervor ist aber n lecker Mädche!
Was ist ist das für ne Farbe, sieht schön dunkelrot aus?


----------



## Fres (4. Februar 2005)

die schläuche müsste jeder trek-(Klein)- händler in massen haben, denn selbst die neusten modelle welche als rahmensets geliefert werden, haben die schläuche als einführhilfe drin... bei den neuen modellen, werden diese aber entfernt wenn man das kabel durchgezogen hat...

gruss andreas


----------



## Protorix (4. Februar 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

>



ja ok .. anscheinend hab ich maul zu früh aufgerissen 

laut kataloge waren die wohl doch an den sitzstreben 

aber ich dachte mal eines gesehen zu haben wo das nicht so war 
aber vl. hab ich mich ganz einfach getäuscht


----------



## $cannondale$ (4. Februar 2005)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> Uuuuh der Fervor ist aber n lecker Mädche!
> Was ist ist das für ne Farbe, sieht schön dunkelrot aus?




Danke für die Blumen!  

Der Farbton ist ein dunkles bordeaux-rot-metallic mit Splattern. Je nach Licht schimmert es von Kirschrot bis purpur. Leider konnte ich bisher keine Farbbezeichnung finden, da der Fervor nur im 94er Katalog war und da nur in Nebula-Green. Meiner ist von Juli 93...

@fres und armin-m: Danke für die Tips dann werd ich mal als erstes meinem Trek-Händler einen Besuch abstatten.


Grüße,

$cannondale$


----------



## CarstenB (4. Februar 2005)

$cannondale$ schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Blumen!
> 
> Der Farbton ist ein dunkles bordeaux-rot-metallic mit Splattern. Je nach Licht schimmert es von Kirschrot bis purpur. Leider konnte ich bisher keine Farbbezeichnung finden, da der Fervor nur im 94er Katalog war und da nur in Nebula-Green. Meiner ist von Juli 93...
> 
> $cannondale$



...das ist dann wohl nebula red. gab es auch in blau. was fuer ein buchstabe steht denn in der seriennummer? 0793 muesste ansich noch ein rascal rahmen sein.

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $cannondale$ (4. Februar 2005)

CarstenB schrieb:
			
		

> ...das ist dann wohl nebula red. gab es auch in blau. was fuer ein buchstabe steht denn in der seriennummer? 0793 muesste ansich noch ein rascal rahmen sein.
> 
> gruss, carsten




Hast Recht ..L0793...  L stand doch für Rascal, oder?

Hmm, kurios. Dann hab ich also einen Rascal mit Fervor Decals und einer Farbe die nirgendwo im Katalog auftaucht. Wenn ich nicht wüßte daß es ein echter KLEIN ist...

Naja, andererseits ist Klein ja dafür bekannt gewesen gerne mal so einen Misch-Masch zu machen.


Grüße,

$cannondale$


----------



## roadruner3001 (4. Februar 2005)

habe heute auch was schönes bekommen und so günstig....





aber ein Bulls wollte ich nicht.....


----------



## Protorix (4. Februar 2005)

jetzt mach sofort auf!


----------



## roadruner3001 (4. Februar 2005)

sieht schon besser aus..


----------



## roadruner3001 (4. Februar 2005)

Geil das Stumpi ist noch ungefahren und niegelnagelneu.
Sind nur ein paar kleine Lagerspuren vorhanden.






Da es mir eigentlich etwas zu klein ist wird wohl eine andere Stütze und ein neuer Vorbau reinmüssen. 
Habe da noch was passendes von Control Tech im Keller liegen.

Konnte aber bei dem Preis nicht wiederstehen....


----------



## roadruner3001 (4. Februar 2005)

so zum Abschluß ein kleines close up...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (4. Februar 2005)

hmm fein, 1990er stumpy mit u-brake  . das gleiche nur mit canti's war mein erstes rad - unterrohr war nach 4 wochen an den zuggegenhaltern gestaucht und der rahmen war dahin


----------



## zurkoe (4. Februar 2005)

Sehr schön, auch die schwarzen Kettenblätter.

Könnte sein, dass in den nächsten Tagen ein weiteres Stumpi hier gepostet wird. Ein bisschen jünger aber bunter. Be prepared! 

Rohrmaterial?


----------



## nutallabrot (4. Februar 2005)

ein M2?

von 1991?


----------



## newsboy (4. Februar 2005)

ein weiteres "päckchen" ist angekommen...






naja, der zoll konnte seine hände wieder nicht davon lassen. aber wieder verschliessen wäre zuviel verlangt!   

noch mit reiseschmuck...






schon in voller pracht...






ein detail...






ritchey p21 15"


----------



## roesli (5. Februar 2005)

Ein hübscher Rahmen, in einer angenehmen Farbe.

Nur, was ist das für eine Schachtel-und Füllmaterial-Bastelei?   

Christo muss sich warm anziehen


----------



## newsboy (5. Februar 2005)

das sind *fahrradreisekofferschachteladressschilder* ! 
ps: einige sind noch unbenutzt, stehen deshalb zum verkauf!


----------



## bugmtb (5. Februar 2005)

@newsboy
Toller Rahmen ! Gratuliere  
Sag mal, was hast den an Versandkosten u. Zoll bezahlt?
Würd mich Interessieren.....
Besten Dank, und halt uns mit dem Aufbau am laufenden....
Gruß, wolfi


----------



## gruenbaer (5. Februar 2005)

war schon längst fällig.
aber zum glück ist stahl ja geduldig ...
(klick: closeup)


----------



## newsboy (7. Februar 2005)

bugmtb schrieb:
			
		

> @newsboy
> Toller Rahmen ! Gratuliere
> Sag mal, was hast den an Versandkosten u. Zoll bezahlt?
> Würd mich Interessieren.....
> ...



also der versand war $50.-
die zollabfertigungspauschale CHF 26.-
und noch mwst auf dem deklarierten wert

der erste, falsche rahmen, ging dem zoll durch die lappen. also nur transport bezahlt.


----------



## Deleted 1655 (7. Februar 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> also der versand war $50.-
> die zollabfertigungspauschale CHF 26.-
> und noch mwst auf dem deklarierten wert
> 
> der erste, falsche rahmen, ging dem zoll durch die lappen. also nur transport bezahlt.




Oh das hält sich ja noch im Rahmen und es macht mir Mut auch mal was in den Staaten zu ersteigern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (7. Februar 2005)

stediju schrieb:
			
		

> Oh das hält sich ja noch im Rahmen und es macht mir Mut auch mal was in den Staaten zu ersteigern.



das ist aber eher ein günstiger fall!

checkt die faq: Versandhandel USA


----------



## D-MAN (8. Februar 2005)




----------



## zocker (8. Februar 2005)

Ohne Sonnenbrille kann man gar nichts erkennen.


----------



## Steffen04 (8. Februar 2005)

das nenn ich mal Verpackungskunst   
da wird er wohl nen gutes Stündchen mit beschäftigt gewesen sein, in diesem Fall war die Zeit allerdings sinnvoll investiert   

cheers


----------



## roadruner3001 (15. Februar 2005)

mache mal ein kleines Update mit den in letzter Zeit eingetroffenen Teilen...

1. Campa Record OR Hebel


----------



## roadruner3001 (15. Februar 2005)

2. Gabeln Teil 1


----------



## roadruner3001 (15. Februar 2005)

3. Das Goldstück ist von meiner lieben Freundin zu meinem Geburtstag.

Hat sie einem Händler aus dem Kreuz Geleiert bei dem ich mal gejobbt habe.
Lag dort seit Jahren in der Vitrine und verstaubte nur.






Wurde unter dem Label Goldtec verkauft und müsste eigentlich eine Middleburn Kurbel sein.
Die Kettenblätter sind aus Titan und Goldnitriert.


----------



## Frey (22. Februar 2005)

Wenn der Psotmann 3 mal klingelt...
Ja, und das sogar schon um 9 Uhr?!
Aber das Aufstehen hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Februar 2005)

...  seeeehr schick der brave, ein zweiter grauer, das ich das noch erleben darf  meiner war wohl lt. delta sports damals (in meiner jugend) der einzigste der nach d-land gekommen ist ("die farbe kauft eh' keiner"  ) konnte ihn deshalb zu einem guten (ek) preis erwerben.

mehr bild von dem prachtstück bitte hier rein...

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radebeuler (22. Februar 2005)

glückwunsch


aber bitte ändere den Hintergrung, jedenfalls was die linke Bildkante betrifft


----------



## bugmtb (22. Februar 2005)

Radebeuler schrieb:
			
		

> glückwunsch
> 
> 
> aber bitte ändere den Hintergrung, jedenfalls was die linke Bildkante betrifft



Ach, ich find den Hintergrund mit dem "VolvoCannondaleRennanzug" nicht so schlecht   (ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen) klingt nach schwerem "outing"

drumimmerschaudasniemandmeinecannondaletrikotsbemerke


----------



## Horst Link (22. Februar 2005)

Ja so mehren sich die Tapferen.   

Dann steht einem Racer Treffen im Frühjahr nichts mehr entgegen. Und eine Nummer größer kann ich nun auch mal testen...Höchst entzückt: Horst


----------



## cdeger (24. Februar 2005)

Erst war nur ein Wisch vom Zollamt im Briefkasten ... aber die Beamten waren dann ausnahmsweise mal sehr nett, haben sogar davon abgesehen, zu untersuchen, ob der Hersteller mit einem "Anti-Dumping-Strafzoll" belegt wird   

Jetzt mach' ich mich ausnahmsweise schnell an den Aufbau. Und ihr wisst bestimmt, was das wird


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Februar 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Ja so mehren sich die Tapferen.
> 
> Dann steht einem Racer Treffen im Frühjahr nichts mehr entgegen. Und eine Nummer größer kann ich nun auch mal testen...Höchst entzückt: Horst



... horstle, oder besser horschtle,

so heisst das nämlich dort wo du zwischengelagert bist, wie definierts du "früh"jahr 

@ chris

ein früher mojo       



johoder
flo


----------



## roadruner3001 (28. Februar 2005)

ist zwar schon ein paar Tage bei mir aber habe erst jetzt die Zeit es mal zu posten.

Specialized Stumpjumper FSR






Da ich es neu lackieren lassen werde habe ich noch ein paar Fragen.

Wodurch unterscheiden sich ein S-Works FSR und mein Stumpjumper FSR.
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wo ich passende Decals bekomme.

Danke Roadrunner3001


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bert serotta (28. Februar 2005)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wo ich passende Decals bekomme.
> 
> Danke Roadrunner3001




schönes Stumpi!

Den Specialized-Schriftzug und das "S" hat mein Aufklebermann als Datei. Kann ich Dir machen lassen. Den Stumpjumper-Schriftzug leider nicht.

Gruß,

Bert


----------



## Schrau-Bär (28. Februar 2005)

Ein Traum von einem Rahmen, Stefan !   

Hier mal ein Scan aus dem 94er Workshop :
Einziger erkennbarer Unterschied ist der Fox-Dämpfer beim S-Works und die umgedrehte Klemmschelle. 
Und mir dünkte, dass die Hauptrahmen aus unterschiedlichen Materialien bestanden, aber da kannst Du ja mal auf Deinem Sitzrohrpäpperl nachschauen.






Grüssle
Baschdel


----------



## roadruner3001 (28. Februar 2005)

@Bert. Danke melde mich auf jeden fall wenn ich zeit habe das Rad zum lackieren vorzubereiten.

@Baschdel. laut aufkleber hat er auch Direct Drive Prestige Rohre wie das S-Works. 
Den Fox Dämpfer habe ich vom Verkäufer auch noch mit bekommen.
Den neuen Vorbau der dann montiert wird kennst Du ja bestens.


----------



## Schrau-Bär (28. Februar 2005)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> @Bert. Danke melde mich auf jeden fall wenn ich zeit habe das Rad zum lackieren vorzubereiten.
> 
> @Baschdel. laut aufkleber hat er auch Direct Drive Prestige Rohre wie das S-Works.
> Den Fox Dämpfer habe ich vom Verkäufer auch noch mit bekommen.
> Den neuen Vorbau der dann montiert wird kennst Du ja bestens.



Na dann steht einer Umfunktionierung zum S-Works ja nichts mehr im Wege !    

Ja, der Vorbau gehörte ein Jahr später dann auch zum Lieferumfang des FSR-Rahmenkits.

Grüssle
Baschdel (Der sich gerade den Wolf schleift um die blödsinnige Pulverbeschichtung von seiner AMP runterzubekommen)


----------



## bugmtb (28. Februar 2005)

Weil wir gerade beim Thema sind.......
Specialized Ultimate


----------



## rocky-socks (1. März 2005)

auch bei mir hat heute der postbote ein paket
aus seattle/usa gebracht und drinnen war das hier:


----------



## retrofetischist (4. März 2005)

Grove Aggressor 19" 1993er Baujahr im perfekten Zustand bis auf Lackabplatzer am Steuerrohr.  
Geniale Lackierung und massive Ausfaller!  
Danke Nicole!


----------



## Lowrider (12. März 2005)

Nicht per Post, sondern selber abgeholt;-) ...Thanx an Patrik in Arlesheim  

Rahmennummer 666Y2M , The number of the Beast


----------



## Morfeus (6. April 2005)

Heute Morgen beim Zoll abgeholt:






















   
Morfeus


----------



## X-LIGHT (6. April 2005)

Das geilste ist, daß seit dem 1. April die Versandkosten bei Sendungen von Privat zu Privat nicht mehr mit verzollt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (6. April 2005)

DH-HASE schrieb:
			
		

> Das geilste ist, daß seit dem 1. April die Versandkosten bei Sendungen von Privat zu Privat nicht mehr mit verzollt werden.



korrekt. Nur der reine Warenwert...

Morfeus


----------



## Ganimed! (6. April 2005)

Wirklich feines GT Xizang   

Bekomme nächste Woche auch endlich mein Xizang in 19 Zoll  

Meins soll laut Verkäufer ein 98er oder 99er Modell sein, also nicht wirklich classic........aber ein Xizang ist ja eigentlich immer classic, egal wann es gebaut wurde  

Darf man fragen aus welchem Baujahr DEIN Xizang Frame stammt? 

1997er Maybe   

Gruß,

Oli

PS: hier ein Bildchen von meinem neuen Schatz


----------



## Morfeus (6. April 2005)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man fragen aus welchem Baujahr DEIN Xizang Frame stammt?
> 
> 1997er Maybe



Meins ist ein 1996er Modelljahr, Ende 1995 produziert...

Viel Spass beim Warten, meins kam sehr schnell, trotz USPS in der zweitgünstigsten Versandvariante zu 60$....

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (6. April 2005)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Meins soll laut Verkäufer ein 98er oder 99er Modell sein, also nicht wirklich classic........aber ein Xizang ist ja eigentlich immer classic, egal wann es gebaut wurde



Deins müsste den Aufklebern nach (falls sie original sind) ein 98er Modell sein...

Morfeus


----------



## Ganimed! (6. April 2005)

Ja, meine auch dass es ein 98er sein müßte! 

1999 gabs das Xizang doch auch glaube ich nur noch mit der ätzenden weißen Teamlackierung, oder? Meins steht aber auch zum Glück schon in Good old Germany, nur kann der Verkäufer es erst diesen Freitag abschicken.

Leider hat meins schon diese Öse für die Außenhülle der Hinteren V-Brake durchzuführen. Werde mir da noch was einfallen lassen, weil ich es unbedingt mit Cantis fahren möchte.

Gruß,


----------



## zaskar76 (10. April 2005)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Bekomme nächste Woche auch endlich mein Xizang in 19 Zoll
> 
> Meins soll laut Verkäufer ein 98er oder 99er Modell sein, also nicht wirklich classic........aber ein Xizang ist ja eigentlich immer classic, egal wann es gebaut wurde



hatte deinen rahmen schon in der hand weil ich nen lenker bei dem kerl gekauft habe und er bei mir um die ecke wohnt. schönes teil und die chainsucks sind wirklich ned so schlimm. was mich ärgert ist das sich doch noch jemand gemeldet hat, denn sonst hätte ich ihn ein paar tage später für 300 mitnehmen können   aber währe eh nicht so richtig glücklich geworden da ich wenn dann nen früheres modell haben möchte. viel spass mit dem teil


----------



## Ganimed! (11. April 2005)

Heute ist endlich mein etwas verspätetes Ostergeschenk angekommen   






















Eigentlich ist der Rahmen hier im Forum ja eher etwas off Topic, weil eigentlich viel zu neu. 

Habe mir deshalb auch überlegt es zur Abwechlung mal mit XTR M950 oder M952 Teilen aufzubauen. Wäre dann mein erster "nicht Klassiker". Nur was für ne Gabel soll da ran   

SID, FOX, Marzocchi oder lieber doch ne Mag 21 SL-Ti  

Finde den Rahmen übrigens auch mit 1678 Gramm sehr leicht (für ein GT  )


----------



## Lowrider (11. April 2005)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> SID, FOX, Marzocchi oder lieber doch ne Mag 21 SL-Ti




SiD Race oder ne White Bros wäre doch was für ans GT


----------



## kingmoe (11. April 2005)

Ich hoffe, das Teil geht schon als klassisches Fully durch...   
Nachdem ich heute dem Zoll noch einmal fast schlanke 70,- Euro hingeblättert habe, ist er endlich da:

1997er GT LTS-1 NOS (!!!). Hat den Weg aus einem Bike-Shop in Milwaukee/USA zu mir gefunden. Am Ende teuer, aber mir als altem GT-Fan war´s das Wert.

Die Farbkombination mit dem Schwarzen Rahmen und dem rot eloxierten Hinterbau war ursprünglich nur für das LTS-1 Spin (mit Spin Wheels  :kotz: ) vorgesehen, das es nur in den USA gab. Allerdings hat GT es dann wohl doch - mal wieder - nicht so genau mit der Sonderlackierung genommen. Und so gibt es auch andere LTS in schwarz rot. Dämpfer ist ein Rock Shox Super Deluxe, von dem ich mir von dem Händler gleich noch einen als Ersatz habe einpacken lassen.

Gruß

Moe... Pleite aber glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (11. April 2005)

@ganimed
stark und wunderschön! Sowas macht sich sehr schön mit einer schlichten SID XC in schwarz, 60 oder 80mm Federweg...
So eine Gabel hab ich meinem 96er Xizang verpasst, geht wie Lottchen.

@kingmoe
so, dann ist das Geheimnis ja gelüftet. Ich dachte mir ja schon sowas in der Richtung   .
Sieht edel aus in schwarz!

Viel Spass mit den "neuen" alten GTs! Und Aufbaubilder nicht vergessen...

oldman
gehtderzeitmitseinemslingshotfremd


----------



## whoa (11. April 2005)

@ kingmoe
Das LTS war für mich immer das Fully schlechthin. 



@ all
Hier mein Slingshot. Auch wenn die Lieferung schon 2 Tage her ist, es hat immer noch original niederländische Spinnweben im Sitzrohr.


----------



## andy2 (11. April 2005)

so ist das ding aber allerdings nur shot und nicht sling  


ad


----------



## oldman (11. April 2005)

@whoa
sehr fein, ein richtig oller, muss von vor 1990 sein... War das "Kabel" dabei? Oder musst du in USA suchen?
oldman


----------



## whoa (11. April 2005)

@ andy2 & oldman
Ja das Kabel und die Feder fehlen leider, aber die werd ich schon irgendwo auftreiben können. Der Rahmen hat zwar an den Ausfallenden und diversen Anlötteilen reichlich Flugrost, aber innen drin ist er quasi wie neu, abgesehen von den Spinnenweben. 
Es sollte laut firstflight timeline Baujahr 87-89 sein.


----------



## Morfeus (11. April 2005)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir deshalb auch überlegt es zur Abwechlung mal mit XTR M950 oder M952 Teilen aufzubauen. Wäre dann mein erster "nicht Klassiker". Nur was für ne Gabel soll da ran



die 950er gehört ja wohl bei dem Baujahr zwingend dran...   



			
				Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> SID, FOX, Marzocchi oder lieber doch ne Mag 21 SL-Ti



nichts dergleichen. Eine Judy SL in Gelb und basta     

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (11. April 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> 1997er GT LTS-1 NOS (!!!). Hat den Weg aus einem Bike-Shop in Milwaukee/USA zu mir gefunden. Am Ende teuer, aber mir als altem GT-Fan war´s das Wert.



LTS hatte ich ja vermutet, Martin, aber eher ein Team LTS. Aber das ist wunderschön, wirst sicher der Einzige in D sein, der so ein Teil fährt...

Glückwunsch,
Morfeus


----------



## theofil11 (12. April 2005)

Schön, dass das LTS von den Classic-Leuten so positiv aufgenommen  wird...
Ich finde, dass das LTS irgendwann mal ein ziemlich heisser Klassiker wird. Vor allem um das Vorgängermodell mit Titanwippe und das STS (für mich vom Design her DAS Bike schlechthin -Ende der 90er) werden sich wohl früher oder später die Liebhaber "bemühen". Eine lohnende Investition, vor allem die Ersatzdämpfer kriegt man momentan geradezu hinterhergeschmissen.


----------



## VmaxJunkie (12. April 2005)

Glückwunsch Moe.    Wenn schon Alu, dann GT...   

VauMarx


----------



## Stevens59 (13. April 2005)

... das Ostern beim großen E erworbene "Ostergeschenk" ist auch heute bei mir angekommen... (vielen Dank Martin, es hat alles super geklappt)...






kann man es besser verpacken....... (vor lauter Aufregung auch noch verkehrt herum photographiert.....)







und da ist es ....


----------



## Ganimed! (14. April 2005)

Mmmh...., feines Osterei hast du da gefunden  

[neidischdraufguck]   

Gruß,


----------



## Lowrider (18. April 2005)

vom grossen E...

schnäppchen


----------



## Owl Hollow (18. April 2005)

Jacques, die Konsequenz deiner Vorliebe für italienische Rennrad-Rahmen hat durchaus Stil, jedenfalls mehr als das Grelligkeits-Prinzip derselben   
(sagt Owl Hollow, der eben ein Colnago Titanio losgeworden ist)


----------



## extrahottabasco (22. April 2005)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> vom grossen E...
> 
> schnäppchen



was is denn da für ein vorbau dran ?? (geifer) ....


----------



## Owl Hollow (22. April 2005)

ist ein 3TTT, oder? In der Standard-Farbe (so STX Special Edition ähnlich) könnt ich die vielleicht noch besorgen.
happy trails


----------



## zecklim (28. April 2005)

And this is my contribution. To be honest, I really do not need another bike/frame, but this is a nice Sandvik production. One of those that I really wanted erm... many years ago. Getting old...   

The toptube is interesting - rather massive and it ovalises near to the seat-tube. It is not perfectly round. I guess this must be a special requirement of DBR at that time. The welds are also very Sandvik, and extremely nice. 

Anyway, DBR Axis TT!

cheers, zeck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (28. April 2005)

extrahottabasco schrieb:
			
		

> was is denn da für ein vorbau dran ?? (geifer) ....



ja, wie schon tobi schrieb müsste es ein 3TTT sein in "Wagenfarbe"


----------



## newsboy (28. April 2005)

ist schon etwas älter, aber nicht weniger aufregend... für mich!

karton...






noch bisschen angezogen...






game over...






zumindest für die gabel...

gin gin a.

ps: hat jemand eine ultrakurze 28.6mm ss in ti übrig?


----------



## ZeFlo (28. April 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ps: hat jemand eine ultrakurze 28.6mm ss in ti übrig?



... hübsch, aber wtf ist eine *ultrakurze 28.6mm ss in ti *

ratlos
flo


----------



## newsboy (28. April 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... hübsch, aber wtf ist eine *ultrakurze 28.6mm ss in ti *
> 
> ratlos
> flo



sorry... für den kurzen mann, eine noch kürzere sattelstütze in titanium. will ja keine "normale" unnötig gross stuzen. habe eine an der velozüri gesehen, aber nicht zu geschlagen.


----------



## whoa (29. April 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... hübsch, aber wtf ist eine *ultrakurze 28.6mm ss in ti *
> 
> ratlos
> flo


sattelstütze


----------



## roesli (2. Mai 2005)

Zwar nicht per Paket zu mir gekommen, aber doch auch neu mein Eigen:






Swiss-Quality Tigra-MTB von anno 89 mit kompletter XT-Gruppe, vom Sattelschnellspanner bis zur Shark-Fin ist alles dran!

Preis? - der war heiss


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Mai 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Swiss-Quality Tigra-MTB von anno 89 mit kompletter XT-Gruppe, vom Sattelschnellspanner bis zur Shark-Fin ist alles dran!
> 
> Preis? - der war heiss



... vor allem der rammbügel  gut bei deinem fahrstil ...

ciao
flo


----------



## roesli (2. Mai 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... vor allem der rammbügel



Den gab's ohne Aufpreis dazu   - wiegt auch sicher nur 560gr!

Der Lenker ist übrigens breiter als das Oberrohr lang - soll mal einer sagen, das sei eine Erfindung der Neuzeit.....


----------



## Lowrider (2. Mai 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Den gab's ohne Aufpreis dazu   - wiegt auch sicher nur 560gr!
> 
> Der Lenker ist übrigens breiter als das Oberrohr lang - soll mal einer sagen, das sei eine Erfindung der Neuzeit.....


 hmmm und das teil wurde wirklich in der Heimat gebaut???? die Lackierung sieht schlimmer aus als die von Condor,... hehehe

Urs i bi am Samschti in Züri. Sieht man sich? muss wohl noch mit Christoph abmachen.

gruss aus der NW Schweiz

Lowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (2. Mai 2005)

Am Samstag schaff ich an irgend so einem Festli in Biel.


----------



## Owl Hollow (2. Mai 2005)

sieht man an diesem Festli in Biel noch andere von hier?, fragt Owl Hollow, der Fast-Bieler (und dank dem im Vorfeld des letzten solchen Festlis zwei Forumsmitglieder zu regionalmedialer Präsenz gekommen sind   )
happy trails


----------



## oldman (2. Mai 2005)

heute war bei mir Weltbremsentag:
zuerst kam ein Satz IRD aus USA und in paar Minuten später schleppt die Nachbarin ein Paket an, "Sie, des hat die Post am Samtaaach gebracht, wo Sie ned zuhaus gewäse sin..."
Darin ein 2 Satz Avid Tri Aligns...
Montag kann so schön sein   
oldman
montiertgeradeseineIRDundfluchteinkleinesbissldabei


----------



## Owl Hollow (2. Mai 2005)

...Glückwunsch - die Avid hätt ich auch gerne gehabt, so aus Gewichtgsgründen...
happy trails


----------



## cluso (6. Mai 2005)

Servus Classicer,

kann jetzt auch mal was zum Paket-Thread beitragen.

Zwar nicht "Classic" aber dafür fast schon "Kult". 
Obwohl 1 Zoll Standard Headset sind ja bei RR schon klassisch. 






















Gruß

cluso


----------



## Ro83er (19. Mai 2005)

Servus!

Zwar kein Paket, aber bin trotzdem froh über dieses "Schnäppchen" - bei Ebay als Stadtrad geschossen und selbst abgeholt.

Es ist ein Simplon Nepal DX mit einer Kompletten Deore DX-Gruppe. Der Rahmen ist Oversize-Aluminium mit Vierkant-Hinterbau und relativ ungewöhnlichen, aber hübschen halbmondförmigen Zugführungen am Oberrohr. Das ganze Rad ist top in Schuss, hat wohl mehr gestanden als daß es gefahren ist.

Wie würdet Ihr es zeitlich einordnen ? Zwischen '90-'93 ist klar wg. Deore Dx (oder gabs die schon früher), evtl. eher Richtung 93 wg. dem Alurahmen ?


MfG, Stephan (der sein jetzt schon aus 50m erkennen kann   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mission Control (19. Mai 2005)

......einer welcher wie üblich das (bike-Days) Wochenende in weiss arbeiten musste und sich trotz meistenteils lausigem Wetters mit Kleinsohnemann am Sonntag mal hingeschleppt hat. Leider niemand von der Presse da  



			
				Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> sieht man an diesem Festli in Biel noch andere von hier?, fragt Owl Hollow, der Fast-Bieler (und dank dem im Vorfeld des letzten solchen Festlis zwei Forumsmitglieder zu regionalmedialer Präsenz gekommen sind   )
> happy trails


----------



## Nazgul (20. Mai 2005)

heute ist mein neuer specialized "hucker" helm eingetroffen und letzte woche ne oakley pro frame mx und jede menge fox klamotten.


----------



## theofil11 (20. Mai 2005)




----------



## popeye (21. Mai 2005)

Nazgul schrieb:
			
		

> heute ist mein neuer specialized "hucker" helm eingetroffen und letzte woche ne oakley pro frame mx und jede menge fox klamotten.




Ui, is ja 'n Ding!


----------



## Olllli (21. Mai 2005)

Nazgul schrieb:
			
		

> heute ist mein neuer specialized "hucker" helm eingetroffen und letzte woche ne oakley pro frame mx und jede menge fox klamotten.



Was auch immer das ist   

Olllli


----------



## Ganimed! (21. Mai 2005)

Ich kugel mich hier gerade vor lachen, hört auf!!!


----------



## Owl Hollow (21. Mai 2005)

Hab ich gestern auf der Post abgeholt. Ist auch sehr Plüsch, finde ich. 
happy trails


----------



## Schmirgel (21. Mai 2005)

Fox Klamotten:


----------



## Olllli (22. Mai 2005)

Google Bildersuche sagt wenn man "Hucker" eingibt u.A. jenes hier:  







Aber im Paket   

Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## cdeger (1. Juni 2005)

Hurra, ich hab' mir ein großes Paket in Amerika geholt ...





Reingeschaut.





Ausgepackt.





Zusammengesetzt.





Heimgeholt.





Gefreut wie 'n Hirsch.





Und so wenige Kilometer ...

(leider nur die Reifen)

Aber der Bock ist fast so alt wie mein allererstes Bike. Gut so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (1. Juni 2005)

Ich hoffe ja mal, dass Du Sattelstütze und Sattel sofort fachgerecht entfernt hast )) ....


----------



## andy1 (1. Juni 2005)

nettes Rad... mich wundert nur die Farbzusammenstellung.
Ist es von ebay ?
Und was für Naben sind dran ?

Die Magura-Bemshebel sind geil, hab mir auch noch solche in komplett schwarz gesichert, sind wie vom "Mofa".


----------



## rasaldul (7. Juni 2005)

heute in der post, direkt aus dem land der aufgehenden sonne 






mein dank gebührt dem japan-korrespondenten D-MAN


----------



## andy1 (8. Juni 2005)

Nicht im Paket gewesen sondern selber abgeholt:

Raleigh USA Peak von 1991 (nehme ich an), komplett XT.

Easton-Rohre in (Stahl-)Muffen verklebt, ähnlich wie bei meinem Merida.

Wurde damals als Spitzentechnologie angepriesen wenn man es im Prospekt (www.mtb-kataloge.de) betrachtet.
Dort ist im 91er (und einzigem) Katalog genau das Gleiche wie unten abgebildet.

Das Rad ist in Topzustand bis auf Kratzer, heftig klebender Motorrad-Kettenölmasse, nicht eingestellter Bremsen und Schaltung.
Die Reifen sind top aber angeblich nicht mehr die ersten was ich kaum glauben kann  

Edit:
Habe gerade eben noch einen Link mit Infos gefunden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=152330

Einen damaligen 91er Neu-Preis habe ich dort aber auch nicht gefunden.







hier die Tange Big Fork:


----------



## armin-m (8. Juni 2005)

Neupreis des Peak war:

1990  -  2298,- DM
1991  -  2298,- DM
1992  -  2698,- DM

jeweils komplett XT


----------



## Fres (10. Juni 2005)

Hab ich im Napfgebiet gefunden, musste nur einen Geist überzeugen ihn freizugeben...  

Litespeed Obed FS mit Risse Elroy Dämpfer. Die restlichen Teile hab ich rangesteckt...


----------



## SuperEva (14. Juni 2005)

Der Kinder Zaskar war mir dann doch zu teuer, da hab ich meinem Sohn ein 98 GT Bmx ersteigert. 1300gramm leicht, Gabel 790 gramm. Preis 100 Euro Versand und Mehrwertsteuer inbegriffen  .


----------



## zocker (14. Juni 2005)

SuperEva schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kinder Zaskar war mir dann doch zu teuer, da hab ich meinem Sohn ein 98 GT Bmx ersteigert. 1300gramm leicht, Gabel 790 gramm. Preis 100 Euro Versand und Mehrwertsteuer inbegriffen  .




GT BMX war u. ist für mich immer aus Stahl.

Aber ich bin auch ein alter Sack......


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (14. Juni 2005)

DU warst es also die mir das Bonsai-Zaksar dermassen in die Höhe getrieben hat. Wehe wehe, wenn wir uns bei Ebay mal wieder treffen sollten...

Aber macht nichts, das Teil steht jetzt in meinem Büro auf dem Schreibtisch und sorgt dafür, dass ich vor lauter Arbeiten das Biken nicht vergesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (16. Juni 2005)

Hab auch was schönes bekommen, für die Werkstatt, mal nicht über die Ebucht sondern Hibike:

Mein neuer (und erster eigener) Zentrierständer - hab sowas gutes ja sonst immer nur im Radladen nutzen können.


----------



## Ganimed! (16. Juni 2005)

Hmmm,.....Park Tools   

Sehr nobel das Teil   

.


----------



## andy2 (16. Juni 2005)

aber bau dir gleich mal ne leere die dinger neigen zum aus der flucht gehen hab auch einen.


ad


----------



## newsboy (21. Juni 2005)

mein paket ist eher klein....






heisst aber nicht, dass es schlecht verpackt ist...






fast alle einzelteile...






so, alle einzelteile...






mit der originalrechnung von 1992 und manual!






das zeugs ist nos!  

trotzdem ne frage: sind alle klein-formatierte magic kränze "normal" verschraubt?


----------



## Stiles (3. Juli 2005)

Huuurrrraaaaa!!!

Gestern war der Postmann da und hat folgendes gebracht:
Ein wunderschönes GT LTS-DH mit der Rahmennummer 010960138
*mnjam*   

Die ersten Teile sind auch schon da, aber mit dem Aufbau wird noch gewartet!
Mein Zaskar ist nämlich noch immer nicht da........


----------



## andy1 (4. Juli 2005)

nicht im Paket aber selbst abgeholt, war günstig, ein Panasonic 6500.

Weiss jemand welche originale Gabel da dran war ? Ich denke diese ist sicher mal getauscht worden.
Ist alles Shimano DX bis auf den Steuersatz (Ritchey Logic).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (4. Juli 2005)

Ein Kollege von mir hatte anno dazumal genau dieses Panasonic, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hatte er auch so eine verchromte Gabel, dürfte  also original sein
happy trails


----------



## Deleted 5247 (5. Juli 2005)

Britisch-Italienische Freundschaft:

Raleigh Voyager mit Dyna Tech Rahmen aus Alu 2060 Reynolds butted mit kompletter Campagnolo Olympus Gruppe, Rigida Laser 400, Michelin Hi-Lite Hot und Vetta TriShock.

Bessere Fotos in meiner Galerie.


----------



## andy1 (5. Juli 2005)

FloidAcroid schrieb:
			
		

> Britisch-Italienische Freundschaft:
> 
> Raleigh Voyager mit Dyna Tech Rahmen aus Alu 2060 Reynolds butted mit kompletter Campagnolo Olympus Gruppe, Rigida Laser 400, Michelin Hi-Lite Hot und Vetta TriShock.
> 
> Bessere Fotos in meiner Galerie.


 
und mit Rohloff SLT 99 Kette ?


----------



## Deleted 5247 (5. Juli 2005)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> und mit Rohloff SLT 99 Kette ?



Ah, richtig erkannt!   

...und die Sattelstütze ist auch keine Campa


----------



## nordstadt (5. Juli 2005)

Usa880...


----------



## andy1 (5. Juli 2005)

FloidAcroid schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, richtig erkannt!
> 
> ...und die Sattelstütze ist auch keine Campa


 
und der Steuersatz auch nicht... 
Was wird das Rad mal neu gekostet haben ?
Würde von dem obigen Raleigh gern mal das BJ wissen.
Was willst du mit dem Rad machen? Café-Schönwetter-Racer oder ?

Das hier ist auch eins aber irgendwie noch schöner:


----------



## Deleted 5247 (5. Juli 2005)

nordstadt schrieb:
			
		

> Usa880...



Klar, wer hat sonst noch neue Schätzchen zum guten Preis im Angebot.   



			
				andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst du mit dem Rad machen? Cafér-Schönwetteracer oder ?



Gute Frage?!    Am besten wieder in den Karton stecken und "reifen" lassen.


----------



## andy1 (5. Juli 2005)

FloidAcroid schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Frage?!  Am besten wieder in den Karton stecken und "reifen" lassen.


 
 

Schöne Details:


----------



## andy1 (5. Juli 2005)

vielleicht auch einfach fahren   

Füße hier drauf: (und ab)


----------



## Owl Hollow (17. Juli 2005)

Musste es nicht mal von der Post holen, wurde mit netterweise gebracht:
Breezer Lightning, Mod. 96.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (18. Juli 2005)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> Musste es nicht mal von der Post holen, wurde mit netterweise gebracht:
> Breezer Lightning, Mod. 96.



Ein hübsches Bike! - aber die Kurbel da dran


----------



## Owl Hollow (18. Juli 2005)

Ich weiss - aber ich warte noch auf das Werkzeug zum demontieren


----------



## CarstenB (18. Juli 2005)

...den threadtitel mal umgekehrt, hurra ich hab die umzugspakete endlich gepackt  10 raeder zerlegt und sorgsam eingepackt und dann die rahmen-gabeln in drei riesenkartons, die laufraeder in 3 fahrradkartons und die teile in 4 umzugskisten verpackt. nun kann der container kommen...

lieben gruss, carsten


----------



## Darth Timo (18. Juli 2005)

...Freitag kam dann mein nagelneues 95 Müsing Abaco


----------



## CarstenB (22. Juli 2005)

jippie, ein traum ist in erfuellung gegangen  











Carsten


----------



## WODAN (22. Juli 2005)

CarstenB schrieb:
			
		

> jippie, ein traum ist in erfuellung gegangen
> 
> 
> 
> Carsten



Hi!

Wow   
Ist es ein 96er? 

Gruß


----------



## CarstenB (22. Juli 2005)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Wow
> Ist es ein 96er?
> ...



ja, burgundyblue aus der 96er serie, 21" (large) mit dem  "echten" 2" unterrohr. laut rahmennummer ist der rahmen von juni 95.

gruss, carsten


----------



## newsboy (22. Juli 2005)

schade carsten, dass du's schon wieder einpacken musst!    ansonsten glückwunsch...

btw: täusche ich mich oder gibt's die "most wanted" bikes nur in mittleren bis grossen grössen?!


----------



## CarstenB (22. Juli 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> schade carsten, dass du's schon wieder einpacken musst!    ansonsten glückwunsch...
> 
> btw: täusche ich mich oder gibt's die "most wanted" bikes nur in mittleren bis grossen grössen?!



ja, gleich kommt es in die grosse dunkle kiste, aber da ist es ja nicht allein auf der langen reise...

also die in 21" sind schon sehr selten, ich hab in den letzten jahren mehr in 19" gesehen als in 21". nur geduld... 

carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (22. Juli 2005)

CarstenB schrieb:
			
		

> ja, gleich kommt es in die grosse dunkle kiste, aber da ist es ja nicht allein auf der langen reise...
> 
> also die in 21" sind schon sehr selten, ich hab in den letzten jahren mehr in 19" gesehen als in 21". nur geduld...
> 
> carsten


ich möchte aber auch kein 19" sondern ein 18" (bei klein). bei anderen marken natürlich noch kleiner"...   

aber eben geduld, du sagst es...

ps: lass sie nicht zu lange im dunkeln!


----------



## oldschooler (22. Juli 2005)

absoluter traum...das adroit...

mir is am SA meine neue Time Millenium ins haus geflattert...

solange mein nächstes paket aber nicht kommt, kann ich leider keine bilder schiessen...


----------



## armin-m (22. Juli 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> btw: täusche ich mich oder gibt's die "most wanted" bikes nur in mittleren bis grossen grössen?!



Leider nein, meine "most wanted" gibts eigentlich immer in ZU KLEIN...   

@ Carsten: Wieso packt mich bei deinen Rädern eigentlich immer der Neid?


----------



## Stiles (24. Juli 2005)

ENDLICH IST ES DA!!!!!!!!!!   

MEIN Zaskar aus den Staaten......  
Aber ausgerechnet MEIN Paket muß beimZoll landen.....  
Dabei hätte ich jetzt am Wochenende SO schön basteln können....
Jetzt muß ich noch bis morgen warten!!!!


----------



## andy2 (24. Juli 2005)

pakete dieser groessenordnung landen immer beim zoll wenn es die post bringt und keine vollstaendigen unterlagen dabei sind


ad


----------



## felixthewolf (24. Juli 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> pakete dieser groessenordnung landen immer beim zoll wenn es die post bringt und keine vollstaendigen unterlagen dabei sind
> 
> 
> ad



nein, ich hab schon 2 mal erlebt, dass kein zoll berechnet wurde

1. hat die post geschlampt und das paket nicht dem zoll sondern gleich mir übergeben
2. stand sogar drauf "zollamtlich abgefertigt" 

bei beiden waren die unterlagen auf/am/im paket durchaus unvollständig 

felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy H (24. Juli 2005)

das hängt scheinbar auch mit dem wert des inhalts zusammen. wenn drauf steht dass der wert z.b. nur 30 dollar beträgt, lohnt sich das für den zoll einfach nicht!


----------



## felixthewolf (24. Juli 2005)

Jimmy H schrieb:
			
		

> das hängt scheinbar auch mit dem wert des inhalts zusammen. wenn drauf steht dass der wert z.b. nur 30 dollar beträgt, lohnt sich das für den zoll einfach nicht!



um jetzt weiteren mutmassungen an dieser stelle vorzubeugen hier der link zum zoll-tutorial 
schliesslich gehts hier ja um das was aus den paketen hervorspringt, nicht darum wie sie ankommen 

gruss,felix


----------



## Stiles (24. Juli 2005)

Danke für den Link zum Zoll-Tut! Den habe ich gesucht!!   

Werde mich morgen früh mal zu den Damen und Herren hinbegeben, ist zum Glück gleich hier ums Eck, was es andererseits doch wieder total fies macht! So nah und doch so weit.....   

Nach Berechnung auf der Zoll-Seite werde ich für einen Gesamtwert (inkl. Frachtkosten) von 196USD auf einen Zollbetrag von ~30EUR kommen, oder!?


----------



## cluso (24. Juli 2005)

CarstenB schrieb:
			
		

> jippie, ein traum ist in erfuellung gegangen
> 
> Carsten




Das Klein ist ja nur klasse.

Wird das Teil aufgebaut oder nur als Deko an die Wand gehängt?

Gruß

cluso


----------



## zaskar76 (24. Juli 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> pakete dieser groessenordnung landen immer beim zoll wenn es die post bringt und keine vollstaendigen unterlagen dabei sind
> 
> 
> ad



die erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, ab der größe einer gabel landet fast alles beim zoll - ich bitte schon immer drum kleinteile auch klein zu verpacken...


----------



## zaskar76 (24. Juli 2005)

Stiles schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Link zum Zoll-Tut! Den habe ich gesucht!!
> 
> Werde mich morgen früh mal zu den Damen und Herren hinbegeben, ist zum Glück gleich hier ums Eck, was es andererseits doch wieder total fies macht! So nah und doch so weit.....
> 
> Nach Berechnung auf der Zoll-Seite werde ich für einen Gesamtwert (inkl. Frachtkosten) von 196USD auf einen Zollbetrag von ~30EUR kommen, oder!?



du musst mündlich anmelden das du das paket als privatperson entgégen nimmst, dann werden die versandkosten NICHT mitverzollt. auf den rahmen wert kannst dann 21 oder 22% prozent drauf rechnen... nimm die ebay und die paypalrechnung ausgedruckt mit, sonst kriegste nix und musst noch mal hin.


----------



## felixthewolf (24. Juli 2005)

@ zaskar & stiles

besprecht da bitte in verlinkten zoll-totorial, dann haben da alle merh davon, als wenns hier zwischen den gangen geöffneten paketen steht 
danke


----------



## Stiles (25. Juli 2005)

Ja, sorry!
Die Diskussion gehört wirklich nicht hierher!

Dafür aber hoffentlich das hier:

MEIN PAKET IST DA!!!!! Hab´s heute morgen Punkt 7:30 von den freundlichen    Damen und Herren der Zollbehörde in Empfang genommen!

Ein schönes Teil..... MEIN schönes Teil!!!  

Zehn Jahre mußte ich warten......
Aber jetzt.....ENDLICH!!!!!


----------



## oldman (25. Juli 2005)

@stiles

sehr schön!
Was sehen meine müden Augen für eine Rahmennummer, irgendwas mit 1193xxxx, ja das müsste November 1993 sein.
Ist doch nicht etwa Sternzeichen Skorpion?   
Viel Spass damit!
oldman


----------



## Stiles (25. Juli 2005)

Ja, ist ein 11/´93er... Genau wie ich ihn haben wollte!

Da passt so wunderschön

- eine ´93er XT/XTR 
- eine ´93er Judy DH
   ==> danke an unimognimma bei dem jetzt auch mein LTS-DH wohnt... 
was beides bei mir zuhause auf den Einbau wartet! 

Und ein wenig anderes "altes" Zeug.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (25. Juli 2005)

was mich wundert ist das es auch noch ein 93er modell ist, sonst kamen die modellwechsel ja immer schon eher...


----------



## Fres (25. Juli 2005)

hm, eine 93er judy DH dürfte in etwa das seltenste classicteil überhaupt sein...


----------



## Stiles (25. Juli 2005)

Fres schrieb:
			
		

> hm, eine 93er judy DH dürfte in etwa das seltenste classicteil überhaupt sein...



Weil´s die da noch gar nicht gab??
Kann auch ´ne ´95er sein....Nochmal nachgucken!


----------



## kingmoe (25. Juli 2005)

Stiles schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ist ein 11/´93er... Genau wie ich ihn haben wollte!
> .....



Müsste das Zaskar nicht eigentlich auf dem Unterrohr noch den "all terra"-Schriftzug haben und nicht nur die großen "GT"-Lettern?! Die kamen solo doch erst 1996...  
Auf jeden Fall sind bald alle älteren Zaskars aus USA und GB in Deutschland


----------



## zaskar76 (25. Juli 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Müsste das Zaskar nicht eigentlich auf dem Unterrohr noch den "all terra"-Schriftzug haben und nicht nur die großen "GT"-Lettern?! Die kamen solo doch erst 1996...
> Auf jeden Fall sind bald alle älteren Zaskars aus USA und GB in Deutschland


vielleicht is der komplette decalsatz nen neuer der überall verramscht wird,bis auf den kleinen unten am sattelrohr?   musste nen 98/99er sein...


----------



## gruenbaer (20. August 2005)

dirk


----------



## VmaxJunkie (20. August 2005)

Gluecksbaer! Heiße Zeiten brechen an!

Welche Größe? Sieht relativ klein aus?!


----------



## zocker (20. August 2005)

VmaxJunkie schrieb:
			
		

> Gluecksbaer! Heiße Zeiten brechen an!
> 
> Welche Größe? Sieht relativ klein aus?!




Ist bestimmt für Anna.


----------



## gruenbaer (20. August 2005)

ne, diesmal dachte ich nur an mich. anna wird bis dahin sicher noch ein paar pfund salz essen müssen - aber wenn es soweit ist - bin ich da schmerzfrei. sowas altert ja zum glück nicht  

die perspektive übertreibt etwas und kona baut ja mit stark abfallendem or
verkauft wurde es mir als 18". ist aber 14" c-c und 17" c-t
die schweißnähte sind nicht ganz so wundervoll, wie es die teesdaleschen waren, 
aber für einen der ersten versuche in air hardening alloys   
vom paintjob red ich jetzt gar nich ...
weiß eigentlich jemand, wer in 96 das hot für kona geschweißt hat?

wenn ich's so gegen meine anderen räder halte, dürften knapp 580mm or eff rauskommen - als trailbike sollte es mir gerade noch passen.

hat jemand eine weiße p2 in 1 1/8" parat ? 


dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (21. August 2005)

gruenbaer schrieb:
			
		

> ne, diesmal dachte ich nur an mich. anna wird bis dahin sicher noch ein paar pfund salz essen müssen - aber wenn es soweit ist - bin ich da schmerzfrei. sowas altert ja zum glück nicht
> 
> die perspektive übertreibt etwas und kona baut ja mit stark abfallendem or
> verkauft wurde es mir als 18". ist aber 14" c-c und 17" c-t
> ...



mir wurde mal gesagt das ein paar noch bei Moutaingoat geschweisst wurden. aber ob das stimmt weiss ich nicht.  

saludos
Lowrider


----------



## Stiles (22. August 2005)

Presenting:
GT Pantera Anno 19xx???
Frisch aus den UK!   

Aber:
Ein hartes Stück arbeit liegt vor mir....

Hier hat sich nämlich ein "Spezialist" ans Werk gemacht und den Rahmen in dicken, roten Lack getaucht.    Guter Schutz für´s Material aber das wird ´ne Strafarbeit!! Ein längeres Projekt sicher.... 
Naja, meine Kleine hat ja auch erst in ein paar Wochen Geburtstag...   

Trotzdem ein schönes Stück!!!    

Könnte mir aber evtl. jemand bei der Entschlüsselung der Rahmennr. behilflich sein? Kann man(n) da das Geburtsjahr draus lesen?

Grüße


----------



## zaskar76 (22. August 2005)

91 oder 92er, und die dinger waren serienmäßig rot oder silber lackiert(nicht poliert/ball burnished).


----------



## Stiles (22. August 2005)

Ja, so um die Zeit herum hätte ich´s auch eingeordnet.
Panteras gab´s aber auch mal in schwarz, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, oder??

Ich würde es als nächstes vom Lack befreien, bis aufs Alu nackig machen, auf größere Macken hin untersuchen und mir dann Gedanken über das neue Kleid machen.
Es gäbe die Möglichkeit es in Gold oder Champagner eloxieren zu lassen... Könnte sich ganz nett machen, oder?!?

Würde jetzt noch Pantera-Decals suchen.....

Grüße


----------



## Morphium (29. August 2005)

Bei mir auch:






Das Resultat:

klick mich


----------



## Stevens59 (1. September 2005)

mein projekt für den winter...


...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timkaja (1. September 2005)

"C4 Terra" italienischer Carbon MTB Rahmen Bj ca 1990. Einer von ca 200 Rahmen. Neu, wurde nie aufgebaut.

Besonderheiten: 
Achsbreite Hinterradnabe: 130mm, 
Italienisches Innenlagergewinde (logisch), 
Elevaitet Chainstay, 
Carbon Starrgabel,
Innenverlegte Züge,
"fehlendes" Sitzrohr


----------



## Stiles (17. September 2005)

Und mal wieder hat der Postmann geklingelt....  

Wahrscheinlich ein Avalanche, laut Material (7000) und Oberrohrabschluß.
Oder wer sagt mir was anderes?


----------



## kingmoe (17. September 2005)

Stiles schrieb:
			
		

> Und mal wieder hat der Postmann geklingelt....
> Wahrscheinlich ein Avalanche, laut Material (7000) und Oberrohrabschluß.
> Oder wer sagt mir was anderes?



Sieht schon sehr nach einem Avalanche aus - aber ob es hier rein gehört (wirklich classic?!)...


----------



## Stiles (17. September 2005)

Oh, äääh.... ja..... Sorry!
Vergesse immer, daß dieser Thread im Classic-Bereich steht.....   *räusper*
Kommt nimmer vor!  Sorry again!


----------



## Schmirgel (21. September 2005)

Okay, es ist kein MTB und es ist schon was her (räume gerade meine Bilder-Sammlung auf...), aber es war ein Paket  

Da isset:






In die Garage und Kiste auf:






Auf den Ständer:






Ein paar Wochen und viele KM später (Sattel und Pedalen getauscht):






muffig:


----------



## vlaamse (23. Oktober 2005)

Kam am Freitag mit der Post:

Grafton Kurbeln + Action Tec Titaninnenlager + Action Tec 20 Z Titankettenblatt

Das beste daran: Der Preis: *50.- komplett *


----------



## rasaldul (3. November 2005)

in grün, nur echt mit der goldkante


----------



## expresso'93 (16. November 2005)

Heute bei mir angekommen, geht hoffentlich noch als Klassiker durch


----------



## roadruner3001 (17. November 2005)

Naja eigentlich nicht angekommen sondern mitgenommen.

Wollte gestern nur ein Innenlager für mein neues Rennrad kaufen.
Da hält mir mein Händler das hier unter die Nase....







Da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen....  
Er kennt mich halt der "Mistkerl"


----------



## Misanthrop (17. November 2005)

Mein Einstieg in die Rennradwelt und gleichzeitig mein Einstieg in die Singlespeedklasse.


Frage mich nur, ob der Rahmen für 26" oder 28" ist. Habe keine 26er hier um zu gucken ob das passt.

Suche auch noch Kurbeln für 10, sonst kommen meine Truvativ MTB Kurbeln dran   und das wäre nen richtiges Verbrechen.
Lenker und Vorbau brauche ich auch noch.
Falls da wer was hat bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (17. November 2005)

zu dumm - hätteste was gesagt, ich hab Lenker + Vorbau noch da. Der Rahmen ist übrigens für 28" und wenn du noch Laufräder brauchst - hier melden


----------



## Misanthrop (17. November 2005)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> zu dumm - hätteste was gesagt, ich hab Lenker + Vorbau noch da. Der Rahmen ist übrigens für 28" und wenn du noch Laufräder brauchst - hier melden




verdammt.

Hätte ich eher wissen müssen. Wollte erst fragen ob du im IBC bist.

Naja egal.
Schick mir mal ne PN was du hast.

Aber wollte für den LRS nicht mehr als 50 ausgeben =(. Mehr hab ich leider nich


----------



## carloni (18. November 2005)

daheim ist´s halt doch am schönsten!

Rahmenreparatur und Powdercoating....
Decals drauf und zusammengebaut!

übrigens schaut mal hier, streng geheim   

www.chuckibis.com


c.


----------



## bekr (29. November 2005)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

>




also falls noch jemand so ein schönes stück sucht  liegt bei einem berliner händler in der vitrine, da es optisch genau das gegensatz zu meinem rad ist kann ich wenig damit anfangen


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. November 2005)

Was willste dafür haben??

cheers


----------



## bekr (29. November 2005)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Was willste dafür haben??
> 
> cheers



die kurbeln sind nicht von mir und liegen bei boxenstop berlin in der vitirne  waren soweit ich mich erinnern kann gebraucht und der händler wollte etwas um die 3xx,- haben und alles andere bitte mit dem händler  unter tel:030/3421964 klären sonst hab ich mit der sache nichts zu tun auser das die teile in liebevolle kommen sollten


----------



## roadruner3001 (7. Dezember 2005)

Heute ist Kurbeltag.....  






Eben gerade angekommen und beide sind unbenutzt.


----------



## bekr (7. Dezember 2005)

roadruner3001 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ist Kurbeltag.....
> 
> Eben gerade angekommen und beide sind unbenutzt.




lass dir es gesagt sein je größer das freud beim bekommen ist umso scmerzhafter ist das leid beim weggeben 


schöne stücke nutze/schaue sie dir in glücklichen tagen


 bereue immer noch das ich mein jungfreuliches sachs huret jubilee weggegeben hab sch....

aber dafür hab ich die letzten biedler und devil bremsen (jungfreulich natürlich)da


----------



## Owl Hollow (9. Dezember 2005)

Spin Wheels, neu, für CHF 106.- (ca. 70 Euro) gekauft - der Verkäufer hatte ihn irrtümlich als 24" ausgegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (9. Dezember 2005)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> Spin Wheels, neu, für CHF 106.- (ca. 70 Euro) gekauft - der Verkäufer hatte ihn irrtümlich als 24" ausgegeben



und du wusstest es?! schwein...


----------



## ZeFlo (9. Dezember 2005)

expresso'93 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute bei mir angekommen, geht hoffentlich noch als Klassiker durch



... glückwunsch  genau so einer liegt auch bei mir noch in einem schäschtelschen. fährt sich genial, cc feile vom feinsten, judy "sid" sl und leichte teile 

ciao
flo


----------



## Owl Hollow (9. Dezember 2005)

@newsboy: Nein, ich wusste es nicht, ich hab spekuliert - und hab den Verkäufer bewusst nicht angefragt, um das potenzielle Schnäppchen nicht zu gefährden. Das Risiko ist belohnt worden.


----------



## bekr (9. Dezember 2005)

also von den proportionen her könnte es mit 26" hin hauen, aber sei vorsichtig es gibt auch viele 20" versionen und da würde es micht wundern wenn spin neben 28" auch mal 24" hergestellt hätte

aber für den preis (wenn porto nicht zu hoch ist) ist es wirklich ein schnäpchen glückwunsch


----------



## Owl Hollow (9. Dezember 2005)

...im Preis ist das Porto schon drin und natürlich hab ich grad getestet, ob 26"-Reifen passen: Sie tun's... (Newsboy, jetzt brauch ich den Zaskar-Rahmen   )


----------



## newsboy (9. Dezember 2005)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> ...im Preis ist das Porto schon drin und natürlich hab ich grad getestet, ob 26"-Reifen passen: Sie tun's... (Newsboy, jetzt brauch ich den Zaskar-Rahmen   )


also wirklich kein schlechtes schnäppchen...   
ok, komm ihn holen, den zaskar rahmen. er ist jetzt eh nur noch im weg. sind wieder 2 rahmen zu mir unterwegs...  

a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (13. Dezember 2005)

ein dankeschön nach olten


----------



## roesli (13. Dezember 2005)

Häääääyyyy!!

Von der Tasse und der Kaffekanne hat der Superstar von Olten aber nix gesagt - da war nur von Stinksocken und bunten Fetzen die Rede...


----------



## Lowrider (14. Dezember 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Häääääyyyy!!
> 
> Von der Tasse und der Kaffekanne hat der Superstar von Olten aber nix gesagt - da war nur von Stinksocken und bunten Fetzen die Rede...



@Roesli
ich hab noch ne zweite "Kanne" (sollte auch ne Tasse darstellen). Willst du sie?

Socken hab ich 3 paare, ein paar oldschool Team Hosen und eine Teamjacke von 1990. (alles schon bei meinem Bruder in Bern) 

Die Yeti Tasse hat er wohl noch vom Kramer?! oder hatte der Markus in seinem Shop auch Yeti?


----------



## roesli (14. Dezember 2005)

Ob ich die will? - würde dich    dafür!

Kann sein, dass die Tasse mal bei Kramer stand. Ich glaub, Markus selber war nicht so Yeti-versessen, und sein Laden hat die auch nicht gross geführt. Die Velowerkstatt nahm lieber Sachen ins Angebot, die gehalten haben. Und Pace


----------



## Stiles (14. Dezember 2005)

@newsboy:
Zaskar Rahmen abzugeben?!?!?

--> PM mit Info bitte an mich!!


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Dezember 2005)

... gestern war ja nun auch bei mir weihnachten und das christkind ist gekommen, man glaubt es kaum. wobei, wenn ich genau darüber nachdenke komme ich zu dem schluss, dass das auch der osterhase gewesen sein könnte. schliesslich hab ich noch nie erlebt dass das christkind was versteckt hätte 


ich mach also bei mir im garten die plastikbox mit allerlei krimskrams für sandkasten und garten auf und was sehen meine entzündeten äuglein?????

gechenke! hossa!

das spezi buch 25 years of stumpjumper, einen fahrrad wäschetrockner prototypen (syntace b1, die löcher für's wäscheseil bohr ich noch) und 'ne tüte stockfisch. stockfisch  was soll ich damit  mein schwager ist fischer, da brauch ich wirklich keinen stockfisch *ismirschlecht* . werd ich wohl bei zeiten im züri see entsorgen 

bildlosfroh
derflo


----------



## roesli (27. Dezember 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ...  einen fahrrad wäschetrockner prototypen...


  



			
				floibex schrieb:
			
		

> (syntace b1, die löcher für's wäscheseil bohr ich noch)


Untersteh Dich   



			
				floibex schrieb:
			
		

> stockfisch



Kannste liefern    - Oder meinst, der Stuttgarder wartet darauf, dass Du ihn nach dem Fischgenuss für die tollen Sachen zum Dank abküsst?  

Wann sagst Du, fährst Du mal wieder in den Süden?


----------



## Owl Hollow (20. Januar 2006)

Bald wird's ganz aufgebaut


----------



## Owl Hollow (2. Februar 2006)

Nicht MTB, trotzdem schön:


----------



## newsboy (2. Februar 2006)

noch nicht ganz bei mir, aber carsten gewährt ashley schon mal unterkunft! danke carsten!  






ashok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forest warrior (2. Februar 2006)

...ass 

solltest du es verkaufen wollen pm me.

ride on


----------



## sb-lümmel (2. Februar 2006)

Ist zwar nicht angekommen, sondern von mir abgeholt worden, aber für den bezahlten Preis wäre ich sogar um die halbe Welt gefahren.... 
Und genauer genommen sind es ja sogar 2 Pakete! 
Einmal das große: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/219808/cat/500/ppuser/4462

Und einmal das kleine:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/219807/cat/500/ppuser/4462

Gruß
ERIC

P.S.: Gesamtpaket-Preis 540,-


----------



## A.R.C. (2. Februar 2006)

Schön nochmal ein neues YETI in Saarbrücken 
540 für das Geld hätt´ich die 2 Pakete auch genommen 
Dann mal viel Spass beim Schrauben


Gruß


----------



## zurkoe (2. Februar 2006)

Fast schon nu skool, aber nur fast, immerhin* ohne Scheibe:





















*leider


----------



## bighit_fsr (2. Februar 2006)

die Aufkleber am Oberrohr hatten aber kein langes Dasein...

OK, ich finde es ohne auch schöner!


----------



## phoenixinflames (2. Februar 2006)

Für Bukowski im Bücherregal kann ich mich weit mehr begeistern als für den Rahmen 

Jaja, ab ins Literaturforum mit mir..


----------



## zurkoe (2. Februar 2006)

phoenixinflames schrieb:
			
		

> Für Bukowski im Bücherregal kann ich mich weit mehr begeistern als für den Rahmen
> 
> Jaja, ab ins Literaturforum mit mir..



Ist eine Briefesammlung von B., sehr, sehr geil. Die Romane s.l.


----------



## phoenixinflames (2. Februar 2006)

Hab sie mir auch gegönnt. Nur zum lesen bin ich bisher noch nicht gekommen.

Die Romane hab ich mit 19 - 20 alle verschlungen.


----------



## stratege-0815 (2. Februar 2006)

Schönes Blizzard, welches Baujahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zurkoe (7. Februar 2006)

stratege-0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Blizzard, welches Baujahr?



Ist ein 99er. Die orangen Schriftzüge find ich nicht sooo geil, aber vielleicht fallen mir ja irgendwann mal die Avid Ti copper in die Hände. Das könnte passen...  bestimmt sogar


----------



## CarstenB (10. Februar 2006)

watch this space  

Carsten


----------



## CarstenB (10. Februar 2006)

CarstenB schrieb:
			
		

> watch this space
> 
> Carsten



na, Ashok ziert sich also ich diesmal:

nach Ashley (s.o) ist nun Marie Claire angekommen. Ein weiteres Einzelstueck, diesmal 1998 gebaut als Abschiedsgeschenk fuer eine Buchhalterin, Marie Claire Austin (daher MCA auf dem Oberrohr).


----------



## andy1 (10. Februar 2006)

dekadent  

wo nur immer all diese netten Dingers herkommen ?


----------



## stratege-0815 (10. Februar 2006)

genau diese Frage stelle ich mir auch immer wieder. Vieles geht über ebay, so zuletzt das suzi q von retro rocky ( hat er davon jetzt nicht 2?) .......
aber wie kommt man an so ein feines merlin? (und was muss man dafür ausgeben?) aber der kenner geniest und schweigt.


----------



## CarstenB (10. Februar 2006)

stratege-0815 schrieb:
			
		

> genau diese Frage stelle ich mir auch immer wieder. Vieles geht über ebay, so zuletzt das suzi q von retro rocky ( hat er davon jetzt nicht 2?) .......
> aber wie kommt man an so ein feines merlin? (und was muss man dafür ausgeben?) aber der kenner geniest und schweigt.



das merlin war auf craigslist, angeboten von einem ehemaligen Merlin mitarbeiter im auftrag der besitzerin, Mrs. Austin. 

da ist noch etwas mehr info dazu

[http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=160018

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nickels (11. Februar 2006)

was es nicht alles gibt ts,ts
das ist ja Jammern auf höchster Ebene , hat wat.


----------



## newsboy (11. Februar 2006)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> dekadent
> wo nur immer all diese netten Dingers herkommen ?


hauptsache, ich weiss wohin sie gehen! 
ich glaube, dass mein merlin rizer einen neuen platz gefunden hat!
ashok


----------



## newsboy (22. Februar 2006)

es waren nur 3 kleine pakete, aber die freude war dennoch gross...














helfrich/ibis vorbau, merlin lenker und 3 ibis lenker nos... 

ashok


----------



## Kint (1. März 2006)

heute: 
FSA baut neben guten Steuersätzen auch gute kartons,   oder war ich beim kauf schon wieder beso$$en?




natürlich von überm großen teich man beachte den versandkostenpreis.




nun auf den inhalt kommts ja an - manch einer wirds trotz handycam schon erahnen:




In voller Pracht:




selten gewordenes Material:




Hydroformed generation 1 




Kennt jemand das kamikaze racing team ? Habe noch nie was von denen gehört.
Auf jeden Fall wird da kein 18speed bike mehr draus. schade dass die lackquali so Sch*** ist, sonst würde ich einfach die 8 abkratzen.




allen die jetzt aufschreien : "is ja gar kein Gt - hat ja gar kein Triple Triangle.."




Ist ein 88er !
Apropros besoffen, habe da ne wage Ahnung wo sich der Decalingenieur hat inspirieren lassen... 




erstes posieren mit SPinner 28zoll crossgabel




generationentreffen:





ja der Rahmen sieht ganz schön verranzt aus, hat aber keinen kritischen Rost. ACHJA - was das ganze so schön macht ist der Kaufpreis:  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7215703011&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1


----------



## felixdelrio (2. März 2006)

Schnäppchen ...


----------



## oldman (2. März 2006)

@kint
stark!


----------



## Kint (3. März 2006)

wird noch stärker war heute nämlich wieder beim zoll...Leider bin ich diesmal nicht ganz so billig weggekommen... 

erstaunlich leicht für zwei pakete - die werden doch nicht leer sein??? schnell aufmachen:




nummer eins ausgezeichnet verpackt:




die 150... und so gut wie neu  




come on eileen...ab ins bettchen  




und andere seite




warum frühe xizangs nicht als haltbar gelten...


----------



## Kint (3. März 2006)

egal mir zittern die Hände denn :
Es kommt noch besser! glaubt Ihr nicht ? Nummer Zwei sogar noch besser verpackt:




seriennummer leider nichtmehr da... hm mal nachfragen was da war...




links:




rechts:




gleiche problematik wie beim ersten:




trotzdem super genäht....





Paarlauf: rechtsrum




linksrum




treppchen





So miete habe ich grade noch bezahlt bekommen, jetzt habt Ihr n bissle ruhe vor mir...


----------



## cleiende (3. März 2006)

@kint

A ffen
T *****
G eil

TI rulez. Hatte heute erst das Vergnügen mein XiZang über die vereisten Rüttelpisten zur Arbeit & heim zu treiben.


----------



## korat (4. März 2006)

das sind ja mal echte schmuckstückchen, mein lieber harry.
meinen glückwunsch! leider sind die fotos mit den problemzonen nicht sehr aussagekräftig: kannst du die rahmen noch aufbauen / fahren? was ist denn kaputt? - so selten das erste auch ist, meine liebe gehört ganz dem zweiten xizang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (4. März 2006)

korat schrieb:
			
		

> das sind ja mal echte schmuckstückchen, mein lieber harry.
> meinen glückwunsch! leider sind die fotos mit den problemzonen nicht sehr aussagekräftig: kannst du die rahmen noch aufbauen / fahren? was ist denn kaputt? - so selten das erste auch ist, meine liebe gehört ganz dem zweiten xizang



ja. kann mich auch gar nicht dran sattsehen. sind aus dem gleichen jahr eben einmal ein xizang und einmal ein xizang LE .....den Stahlhinterbau merkt man übrigens in der hand schon deutlich. habe leider nur en sch... waage sonst könnte man das mal ausweisen was das an mehrgewicht ausmacht. Problemzonen sind halt die "anlassfarben" also die verfärbungen an den Tig nähten, die darauf hindeuten, dass es eben manchmal nicht genug T bzw W beim schweissen war. Sprich kein Wolfram sondern sauerstoff an der naht, was eigentlich nicht sein soll weil dann zu heiss geworden. Um das zu umgehen schweisst manch ein Ti schweisser in kabinen (cabin welded) - AFAIK aber hier gibbet genug ti experten die das viel besser erklären können 
Meine Liebe gehört dem im übrigen NEUEN xizang mit dem Stahlhinterbau, der ist einfach zu abgefahren... überlege mir noch den mal zu pulvern, um die kratzer von der Probemontage auszumerzen. Sieht man nach dem entlacken und bei klarpulver eigentlich das Lot vom fillet brazed wieder ?


----------



## tomasius (4. März 2006)

sehr schön !

bin sprachlos  und suche auch seit einiger zeit ein schönes xizang  

bin auf den aufbau gespannt


----------



## kingmoe (4. März 2006)

Hey Sven, das sind ja echt schöne Geräte! Und da ich ja weiß, dass du das Stahl-Xizang eh nicht fahren willst: Sooo ein geiler Wandschmuck!  
Zuganschläge sind for bloody...  

Bis demnächst vielleicht mal wiederin HH, viel Spaß mit deinen neuen Schätzchen!

Ach ja, beim Outpost sind die Ausfaller fast schon SSP-verpflichtend


----------



## Kint (4. März 2006)

wird erstmal nix werden... zuviel baustellen.. und weil ich die beiden beauties bekommen hatte konnte ich ja schlecht ein koko daneben hängen... obwohl...  hast es schon verkauft ?
@ moe...  ich zitier mal die dreckige göttin "will require some creative use of zip-ties" wohl  
- ja is klar mit dem ausfaller. brauch ich wenigstens nix schweissen


----------



## Kint (5. März 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> Problemzonen sind halt die "anlassfarben" also die verfärbungen an den Tig nähten, die darauf hindeuten, dass es eben manchmal nicht genug T bzw W beim schweissen war. Sprich kein Wolfram sondern sauerstoff an der naht, was eigentlich nicht sein soll weil dann zu heiss geworden. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> soo das ist selbstverständlich blödsinn. Keine Ahnung was mich da geritten hat, es ist AFAIK so:
> Es ist eine Wolframelektrode, Argon als Schutzgas dass den Schweisspunkt umspült um zu verhindern das dort Sauerstoff hingelangt und sich titanoxyd bildet.


----------



## roesli (14. März 2006)

Heute angekommen als nettes Ricardo-Schnäppchen:





Betriebsbereit keine 200 Gramm schwer und keine 2,5cm dick - trotz 3x optischem Zoom. 

Was das mit Bikes zu tun hat? - Gar nix, ausser dass ich mir ein Loch in den Bauch freu wie wenn's ein rotes Breezer Storm wär und ich euch künftig mit haufenweise tollen Fotos von Biketouren belästigen kann. Denn eine Ausrede gibt's jetzt keine mehr, die Kamera daheimzulassen


----------



## Lowrider (14. März 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Heute angekommen als nettes Ricardo-Schnäppchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ABER BITTE KEINE NACKTFOTOS VON DIR


----------



## roesli (14. März 2006)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> ABER BITTE KEINE NACKTFOTOS VON DIR



Wenn Du wüsstest, wie begehrt die sind  

Aber keine Bange - ich werf ja keine Perlen vor die Säue.

Ich behalt mir aber vor, welche von Dir aufs Netz zu stellen


----------



## Effendi Sahib (14. März 2006)

Pulleralarm ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psisp (20. März 2006)

Auch ich kam am samstag in die verlegenheit ein paket annehmen zu müssen! 
schönen dank nochmal an filosofem und jetzt fehlt nur noch alles außer dem sw!


----------



## JETSTREAM (21. März 2006)

am Wochenende abgeholt.Fast NOS!
Gruss 
Werner


----------



## bsg (21. März 2006)

Ist das der Phoenix vom Uwe ?


----------



## JETSTREAM (21. März 2006)

nein,der von Uwe ist ein 18 ".
meiner hat 15" und ist aus Holland.

Werner


----------



## Boulder (21. März 2006)

Hi!
Hab da mal ne Frage: Habe mir kürzlich einen ca. 10 Jahre alten Rahmen in den USA ersteigert ($ 290,-) und nun einen Brief vom Zoll bekommen, dass ich dort vorstellig werden soll und einen Nachweis mitbringen muss, der den Inhalt des Pakets beschreibt. Habe auf einem vom Zoll beigefügten Lieferschein gesehen, dass der Absender als Zollwert irgendwas zweitstelliges eingegeben hat. (30 oder 50 USD schätze ich, kann man nicht genau erkennen. Was muss ich denen vom Zoll geben? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## CarstenB (22. März 2006)

Boulder schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Hab da mal ne Frage: Habe mir kürzlich einen ca. 10 Jahre alten Rahmen in den USA ersteigert ($ 290,-) und nun einen Brief vom Zoll bekommen, dass ich dort vorstellig werden soll und einen Nachweis mitbringen muss, der den Inhalt des Pakets beschreibt. Habe auf einem vom Zoll beigefügten Lieferschein gesehen, dass der Absender als Zollwert irgendwas zweitstelliges eingegeben hat. (30 oder 50 USD schätze ich, kann man nicht genau erkennen. Was muss ich denen vom Zoll geben? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?



ueberweisungsbeleg oder die auktionsnummer wenn du ehrlich sein willst oder ein email vom verkaeufer aus dem der (echte oder gefakte) kaufpreis hervorgeht. ob der zollbeamte den wert glaubt ist ihm/ihr selbst ueberlassen. 
bei mir hat aber auch schon oefter eine selbsterklaerung dass die angaben vom versender auf dem zollformular richtig sind gereicht.

nachdem du dich hier aber schon quasi oeffentlich geoutet hast...

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boulder (22. März 2006)

Danke Carsten!

Da das Ganze bis jetzt sowieso schon relativ kompliziert und der Preis eine Sensation war, werde ich ordnungsgemäß meine MwSt. und den Einfuhrzoll (dürfte wohl bei 4-5% liegen) zahlen. Dann gillt es nur noch Daumen zu drücken, dass auch das erhoffte drin ist und ab geht die Post...


----------



## Boulder (24. März 2006)

Also war mit den empfohlenen Unterlagen beim Zoll und hat alles wunderbar funktioniert!! Schönes Paket!


----------



## zocker (24. März 2006)

*SEX as SEX can*


















































































































































































und.......


----------



## Kint (24. März 2006)

mit bier befülllt ?  

sehr geil


----------



## andy1 (24. März 2006)

genital


----------



## X-LIGHT (24. März 2006)

Waaaaahhhhnnnsinn!!!!!!!!!    
Absolut geniales WTR vor allem der Paintjob ist genial !


----------



## bighit_fsr (24. März 2006)

Pornostylish!


----------



## Catsoft (24. März 2006)

bighit_fsr schrieb:
			
		

> Pornostylish!



porno


----------



## mkberlin (25. März 2006)

...oh man, der 2.mit dem grausigen paintjob.

bernd, für die nächsten therapiesitzungen, bin ich leider auf unbestimmte zeit verreist! muss mich davon erstmal erholen!  

m.


----------



## zocker (26. März 2006)

mkberlin schrieb:
			
		

> ...oh man, der 2.mit dem grausigen paintjob.
> 
> m.




...und bestimmt nicht das letzte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (26. März 2006)

wenn der threadersteller für einmal der absender ist....  merci, carsten und natürlich uncle knobby!
































habe noch nicht einmal alles bestaunt... 

auflistung:


rahmen: merlin ashley, merlin marie-clarie, willits trail king

gabel: 1" tange, 1 1/4" alpine stars ti

vorbau: willits, ibis, arctos

lenker: bontrager, litespeed, 2 merlin, noname riser

sattelstützen: syncros ti 26.8 & 29.4, thomson, race face

ti cage, lesefutter und gifts...


----------



## Protorix (26. März 2006)

hmm .. soviel titan wie du hortest steht wirst bald von bnd, cia usw beobachtet ... du baust sicher eine rakete o.ä. draus :-D


----------



## Lowrider (26. März 2006)

schön schön, das zweite Willits das ich nun sehe... 
Erzähl mal mehr über den Erbauer? Gibts die Manufaktur noch?

gruss aus Reinach/BL

Lowrider


----------



## meinereiner (26. März 2006)

aktuelle Infos zu WILLITS gibt es hier:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=155805


----------



## CarstenB (26. März 2006)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> hmm .. soviel titan wie du hortest steht wirst bald von bnd, cia usw beobachtet ... du baust sicher eine rakete o.ä. draus :-D



ja, langsam wird's mir auch suspekt und da parkt nun auch schon oefter ein van mit verdunkelten scheiben in der strasse. und das schlimmste ist, hier sind schon wieder neue titanteile fuer ihn angekarrt worden  

ich denke er sollte hier aufgenommen werden... ich heisse ashok und bin wieder rueckfaellig geworden  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=99980

mache ich mich mit schuldig indem ich das unterstuetze? 

gruessli, Carsten


----------



## newsboy (26. März 2006)

CarstenB schrieb:
			
		

> ja, langsam wird's mir auch suspekt und da parkt nun auch schon oefter ein van mit verdunkelten scheiben in der strasse. und das schlimmste ist, hier sind schon wieder neue titanteile fuer ihn angekarrt worden
> 
> ich denke er sollte hier aufgenommen werden... ich heisse ashok und bin wieder rueckfaellig geworden
> 
> ...


ich bin nur konsument, du bist der dealer! guantanamo wartet auf dich, nicht auf mich  
... und wieso rückfällig?! kam nie davon weg!  

gruss von der fliegenden titankugel

ashok

ps: ja, da kommt noch was...


----------



## vlaamse (13. Mai 2006)

Hat gestern der Paketlieferant gebracht - aus dem sonnigen Kalifornien

Klein Rascal inkl. Ringlé Sst. purple..

die Farben leuchten mehr, als ich gedacht hätte...


----------



## stylzdavis (13. Mai 2006)

Wunderschön


----------



## retrobikeguy (13. Mai 2006)

Kestrel MXZ number 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asiafighter (25. Juli 2006)

Ein total verunstaltetes TEAM Avalanche all Terra  

Es gibt noch viel zu tun


----------



## bastel73 (25. Juli 2006)

Hast Du das GT vom Ganimed?


----------



## Asiafighter (25. Juli 2006)

bastel73 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du das GT vom Ganimed?



Äh, ich denke nicht ? Habe es nicht aus dem Forum !


----------



## andy1 (9. August 2006)

Das Kesterl oben ist wirklich schön, das Klein Rascal natürlich auch 

Hier meine Neuerwerbung, eher weil alles XT ist und in gutem Zustand.
Leckerer Laufradsatz mit schmalen Campa-Mirrox Felgen und DD-Speichen.

Alles XT, Shifter die letzten 7fach-Schalter die mal richtig gut funktionierten.
Kurbel, SS, Stütze, Pedalen, Umwerfer, Schalterk, Naben, Bremsen... 

Schade es auseinanderzubauen aber das unterrohr löst sich von der Steuerrohr-Muffe.
Vielleicht kann man das noch machen... bzs jemand anders...


----------



## downhillschrott (10. August 2006)

> Schade es auseinanderzubauen aber das unterrohr löst sich von der Steuerrohr-Muffe.
> Vielleicht kann man das noch machen... bzs jemand anders...


 Machen alle Hagan Titanal irgendwann. Da kann man eigentlich imho nichts machen außer das gute Stück an die Wand hängen.


----------



## zocker (14. August 2006)

ich sag nur *hmmmmmm, lecker*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylzdavis (14. August 2006)

Nun mach mal ganz nackig, die Ziegensau


----------



## bighit_fsr (14. August 2006)

Wir woll`n die Ziege nackt sehn!
Wir woll`n die Ziege nackt sehn!
...


----------



## zocker (14. August 2006)

ok, ok!

*..hab da mal was aus restteilen vorbereitet.......*


----------



## felixdelrio (14. August 2006)

Achherrjeh ... und dann auch noch diese schweren Campa-Teile ...


----------



## stylzdavis (14. August 2006)

Da muss auf jeden Fall ordentlich PURPLE dran und etwas schwarz.
Ich glaube, dann wirds echt lecker


----------



## joeddy (21. August 2006)

Bin heute Morgen um 2.30Uhr aus dem Urlaub zurück,da steht doch ein Karton
im Keller,wollen wir reingucken??


----------



## downhillschrott (21. August 2006)

Schon wie ich die Gabel gesehen habe war alles klar.. aber da fehlt eine Angabe: No??
Gratulation zu dem schönen Stück Geschichte.


----------



## Kint (21. August 2006)

dto...
interessehalber. kam der aus schleswig holstein - neumünster vielleicht ??


----------



## rasaldul (24. August 2006)

das ist eindeutig # 178A2ML, dass sehe ich doch von hier.


----------



## andy1 (25. August 2006)

nun sinds 2 doch welches geb ich her, das eine ist etwas klein, das andere doch leicht groß.... dazwischen gibbet nix... mein ich

aber das untere ist heute angekommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (30. August 2006)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> nun sinds 2 doch welches geb ich her, das eine ist etwas klein, das andere doch leicht groß.... dazwischen gibbet nix... mein ich
> 
> aber das untere ist heute angekommen:




ich kann dir ja eins abnehmen meld dich mal und viele grüße!


----------



## JETSTREAM (5. September 2006)

Gestern angekommen


----------



## #easy# (6. September 2006)

habe mal einiges zusammen gelegt was in den letzten Wochen gekommen ist. 



ist aber nix von Rose auch wenn es so aussieht 












ich hoffe das wird etwas mit dem Classic-Bike aufbau 
gruß
easy


----------



## #easy# (7. September 2006)

war heute noch mal bei meinem Fahrradhändler und habe Ihm noch etwas aus den Rippen geleiert Eine Mounty Special Rear-Hub 8 speed für damals 142,50 DM  Er gab sie mir für 5 passt super zu meinem Projekt.









easy


----------



## andy1 (7. September 2006)

Ich dachte immer diese Mounty-Zeugs war Billigkram  

...hab noch nen "neuen" Uno-Schaftvorbau in der Farbe


----------



## #easy# (7. September 2006)

ich bin ja noch neu in dem Classic-Geschäft aber billig finde ich es auch nicht was die Nabe mal kosten sollte, egal für das Geld habe ich sie mitgenommen.
Was ist ein Uno-Schaftvorbau ???

gruß
easy


----------



## andy1 (7. September 2006)

#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ja noch neu in dem Classic-Geschäft aber billig finde ich es auch nicht was die Nabe mal kosten sollte, egal für das Geld habe ich sie mitgenommen.
> Was ist ein Uno-Schaftvorbau ???
> 
> gruß
> easy



ich sehe - du bist wirklich neu im Classic-"Geschäft"

also das ist so ein vorbau mit so einem schnüddeldings da unten dran wo er gleich innen in die Gabel gesteckt wird statt aussenrum zu klemmen.
Nennt man Schaftvorbau und harmoniert mit Gabel mit Gewinde bzs. Gewindesteuersätzen...
Jetzt habe ich doch gerade sowas gefunden.. ok, kostet nicht mehr wie 5 heutzutage, als Restposten:

http://www.yatego.com/fahrrad-brueg...-violett?sid=06Y1157626691Y90990aa479e03348a0


----------



## #easy# (7. September 2006)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe - du bist wirklich neu im Classic-"Geschäft"
> 
> also das ist so ein vorbau mit so einem schnüddeldings da unten dran wo er gleich innen in die Gabel gesteckt wird statt aussenrum zu klemmen.
> Nennt man Schaftvorbau und harmoniert mit Gabel mit Gewinde bzs. Gewindesteuersätzen...
> ...



achso ja kenne ich  was möchtest du denn für den Vorbau haben...... ach ich Suche noch ein 1" Zuggegenhalter kannst Du mir da weiterhelfen?
easy


----------



## stratege-0815 (7. September 2006)

Der Thread nimmt lustige Formen an ! Schon als ich das ganze Neu - Zeugs in dem Rosekarton sah musste ich schmunzeln. Naja, Hauptsache viel eloxiertes Alu - wird schon irgendwie nach Avid, Ringlé oder Grafton aussehen. lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (7. September 2006)

stratege-0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread nimmt lustige Formen an ! Schon als ich das ganze Neu - Zeugs in dem Rosekarton sah musste ich schmunzeln. Naja, Hauptsache viel eloxiertes Alu - wird schon irgendwie nach Avid, Ringlé oder Grafton aussehen. lol


wie oben gesagt ist nix von Rose...........ach so hier darf nur Zeug's von  Avid, Ringlé oder Grafton gezeigt werden?????????? mmmmmhhhhhh also nur was jetzt oder auch damals viel geld gekostet hat, hat es verdient hier gezeigt zu werden. wollte einfach mal ein Bike aufbauen, welches ich in den 90zigern gefahren bin also mit sehr vielen eloxierte Teilen, na gut dann lass ich es und Ihr könnt unter Euch bleiben.......servus stratege-0815
ich hoffe für Dich das der Thread wieder zu seinem Ursprung zurück findet.

gruß
easy


----------



## JETSTREAM (7. September 2006)

Hallo #easy#,
als Neuling hast du es hier schwer.

Gruss
Werner

Oldtimerfahrer fahren auch nicht alle Jaguar.


----------



## #easy# (7. September 2006)

JETSTREAM schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo #easy#,
> als Neuling hast du es hier schwer.
> 
> Gruss
> ...



so sieht es wohl aus aber Ihr könnte es ja einem auch leichter machen 

easy


----------



## zurkoe (7. September 2006)

@#easy#: Wenn man den Thread schon nur oberflächlich überfliegt, wird einem schnell klar, dass deine Postings etwas am Thema vorbei gehen. Was nicht heisst, dass Du Deine Eloxteile (oder besser das ganze Rad) hier im Forum nicht zeigen darfst, nur dieser Thread ist da ungeeignet.

Mann, mann, mann, ich will hier auch wieder was posten, aber der Atlantik ist gross und die Schiffe so langsam...


----------



## andy2 (7. September 2006)

JETSTREAM schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern angekommen




warum man vorne eine togglecam faehrt ist mir bis heute unklar ist von der zuganlenkung doch einfach murks


----------



## Kint (8. September 2006)

man auch wenns billigkram ist, 5 eurp für ne purple nabe ist doch super. :daumen

und nicht jeder der etwas farbe am bike haben will muss gleich graftons haben wollen. und dann das rad innen keller stellen weil er die eloxierung nicht zerkratzen will....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit_fsr (8. September 2006)

ich bekenne mich ebenso schuldig!

Schuldig billiges eloxiertes Acor-Zeug zu hüten um damit demnächst eine echte Schlampe aufzubauen. Und einen billigen shogun lenker in purple.

... so jetzt gehts mir besser. (!?)


----------



## tonicbikes (9. September 2006)

easy bleiben , passt schon


----------



## #easy# (11. September 2006)

tonicbikes schrieb:
			
		

> easy bleiben , passt schon



 puhhhh noch mal Glück gehabt  ich habe am Wochenende noch etwas gebastelt und auf meinem "alten Rahmen" in weiß, gefallen mir die eloxierten Teilen sehr gut. Mal schauen ob ich mich traue hier ein paar Bilder zu zeigen......

gruß
easy


----------



## DonCamillo (11. September 2006)

Hurra,

Ende August ersteigert für 200 CHF, als ca. 130..., was für ein Schnäppchen  

Ein 1994 Marin Pine Mountain, Rahmen ohne Kratzer, Original Teile (Komplett XT) bis auf die Gabel. Die Sattelstütze (Marin Lite) mit etwas Rost, aber das kriegt man hin, ebenfalls sollte ich die Züge ersetzen.

Wurde wirklich selten gefahren, da auch noch die Original Reifen drauf sind


----------



## ZeFlo (11. September 2006)

... die stütze ist alu. folglich kann die nicht rosten. wenn da rost dran ist, stammt er aus dem sattelrohr. ...

ciao
flo


----------



## andy1 (13. September 2006)

Mein billigstes Suntour-XC-Pro-Radl sofern ich weiss, hab ich gestern abgeholt (75km weg), dann immerhin ohne Versandkosten.
Ein Hercules California Pro mit Stahlrahmen (ups, mein 4. Hercules zu dem Titanal California Star, Supercompetition, und dem Zebrateil)
Und nicht mal mein schlechtestes XC-Pro-Radâ¦
die letzten haben ja immer gleich drei bis Vierhundert gekostet (Zaskar was sich als Comp entpuppte, Fat welches sehr Ã¼bel war und das âneueâ Alu-Zebra-Hercules mit Xpress â ja ich habe viel gesucht)

SchÃ¶n wenn man hinkommt und alles ist top, wenig gefahren, leider zwar 36-Loch und Xpress-Shifter und GG-Lager gegen Plaste ersetztâ¦ aber sonst gut.
Komisch, das Lager war sicher falsch eingestelt, rad soll erst 700 km drauf haben.
Wenn man dann noch wegen der montiertern V-Brakes nach den alten Bremsenteilen fragt und diese neuwertig in die Hand gedrÃ¼ckt bekommt (Cantis + Hebel + Fettspritze) â alles XC-Pro.
Nun allein fÃ¼r die Kurbel (Standard) und die XC-Pro Pedalen hat sich der Preis + fahrt schon gelohnt.
Was soll ich da noch groÃartig nach LaufradsÃ¤tzen fragen wenn die mir hier teurer angeboten werden als das ganze Rad gekostet hat (so ist das halt bei Ersatzteilen).
Brooks und ein Ã¼bler Specialized-Riser (so nennt man das doch?), Onza-Alu-Barends und ein grauseliger Vorbau wurden nachgerÃ¼stet

Jetzt kommts: Auseinanderreissen oder so lassenâ¦ hmm, ich hab zuviel RÃ¤der.
Die XPress, Lenker, Vorbau gebe ich aber schon mal weg, evtl Rahmen (mehr dann im richtigen Fred).

  Wen bei diesem Rad genaue Bilder interessieren rufe laut "HIER" - dann muss ich da mal ran.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (13. September 2006)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein billigstes Suntour-XC-Pro-Radl sofern ich weiss, hab ich gestern abgeholt (75km weg), dann immerhin ohne Versandkosten.
> Ein Hercules California Pro mit Stahlrahmen (ups, mein 4. Hercules zu dem Titanal California Star, Supercompetition, und dem Zebrateil)
> Und nicht mal mein schlechtestes XC-Pro-Rad
> die letzten haben ja immer gleich drei bis Vierhundert gekostet (Zaskar was sich als Comp entpuppte, Fat welches sehr übel war und das neue Alu-Zebra-Hercules mit Xpress  ja ich habe viel gesucht)
> ...



"HIER!"

Und nicht nur bei diesem Bike. Für Dein äußerst spärliches Fotoalbum gehörst Du eigentlich wegen Unterschlagung biketechnischen Kulturguts verhaftet  

Im Ernst, mach ma(i)l ne ausgiebige Fotosession, bin sicher nicht der einzige, den Deine Sammlung interessiert


----------



## olli (13. September 2006)

Hurra!






Der Fortsetzungsroman über den Aufbau fängt hier an: www.singlespeed.de


----------



## andy1 (13. September 2006)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:
			
		

> "HIER!"
> 
> Und nicht nur bei diesem Bike. Für Dein äußerst spärliches Fotoalbum gehörst Du eigentlich wegen Unterschlagung biketechnischen Kulturguts verhaftet
> 
> Im Ernst, mach ma(i)l ne ausgiebige Fotosession, bin sicher nicht der einzige, den Deine Sammlung interessiert



Übelst, dann muss ich doch mal ran...
 Ok, ich habe eigentlich immer einen Ordner im Explorer für jedes Rad angelegt wobei aber einige oft gar kein Foto enthalten

  @ olli:

  Nimm doch mal bitte das was auf dem Päckchen da ganz unten steht, dann gehts dir besser.
  Erst seine Sammlung auflösen und dann doch klammheimlich wieder alles aufkaufen
  Jetzt könnte ich sagen dass dir der rahmen gar nicht gehört da er auf jemand anders registriert ist ;-)


----------



## andy1 (25. September 2006)

heute geholt, gleich ne Tour gemacht mit der Freundin (Staub ist noch dran).
Eigentlich stimmen alle Maße, trotzdem sportlich tief, etwas kurz (Vorbau nur 120mm - finde mal so einen in 135mm )
Farbe ist recht grell, daher einfach nur gut.

Und Wahnsinn: erste Reifen, erste Klötze, nur etwas verdreckt, sonst 1 A.
Die Daumies schalter sauber wie beim Neurad.

Warum habe ich diese Onzas-Barends noch nie bemerkt, jetztw eiss ich dass es da noch diese recht alten gab.

Rad bleibt so und wird ab und zu so gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zurkoe (4. Oktober 2006)

Heute beim Zoll gewesen....



War ´ne echt laaange Aktion gewesen: Verkäufer schickt nicht Ausland. Schei55e! Moment mal... Ehemalige Gasteltern meiner Schwester kontaktiert: Ja können wir machen. Cooool. Auktionsende.  Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Der Verkäufer hat den Rahmen von Arizona nach Indiana geschickt und die nette Familie hat´s dann weitergeleitet. Naja, das war vor drei Monaten.


Aber heute war´s soweit:






Ein graues Hinterteil:















       










Als der Zettel vom Zoll im Briefkasten lag, hab ich dann erst gemerkt, dass ich aufgrund eines Computerabsturzes und der verstrichenen 90 Tage seit Auktionsende keinerlei Unterlagen bzgl. der Auktion mehr hatte. Bei Paypal war Freitag Nachmittag natürlich auch keiner am Start. Durchgezittertes Wochenende. Montag dann: Ja, die Daten können wir Ihnen nochmal zusenden. Aufatmen....

War ein tierischer Aufwand Aber ich denke die 300 Tacken waren´s wert.


----------



## Catsoft (5. Oktober 2006)

Schönes Teil!


----------



## stratege-0815 (5. Oktober 2006)

Wird es bis zum Classictreffen am 21.10 in Köln fertig? (Ich habe gestern an meinem Rocky die Grundierung aufgesprüht, es geht voran!)


----------



## zurkoe (5. Oktober 2006)

stratege-0815 schrieb:


> Wird es bis zum Classictreffen am 21.10 in Köln fertig? (Ich habe gestern an meinem Rocky die Grundierung aufgesprüht, es geht voran!)



So, wie es entgültig aufgebaut werden soll, nicht! Die Gabel dafür muss ich noch zum Schaftverlängern nach Norwid schicken. Ansonsten ist aber fast alles vorhanden, mal sehen. Aber ich denke, ich werd das Blizzard nehmen. Da hab ich auch Bock drauf, ausserdem steht das seit einem Jahr unbewegt im Keller, des braucht nochmal Frischluft.


----------



## korat (5. Oktober 2006)

o wie geil! so richtig häufig sind die titaniums wohl auch nicht, dafür lohnt sich jeder aufwand!  

eintraumeintraumeintraum!!!


----------



## Kint (9. Oktober 2006)

jep heute abgeholt. da kauft an schon mal ein framekit aus den usa nur wegen dem vorbau - dann ist das auch nochkaputt. demnächst mehr im gekidnappten Fred :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=183360&highlight=psyclone

aber erstmal auspacken:







darum gings mir eigentlich :




aber so da alles orischinol doch ok:











sieht schlimmer aus als es is:






doch halt: 



autsch. kapott.




gottseidank die einzige stelle des rahmens die filletbrazed is... 

also bald reparatur und dann hier käuflich zu erwerben. (nur rahmen... )


----------



## Atomino (15. Oktober 2006)

so kam es am freitag bei mir an:






und so sieht es jetzt aus:







ich hab natürlich wieder die original Gabel eingebaut!

mfg
fabian


----------



## wKid (15. Oktober 2006)

sehr schönes rr!


----------



## Protorix (15. Oktober 2006)

ja sehr geil! 
das war auf bay.co.uk oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (15. Oktober 2006)

Tolles Rennrad.

Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## roesli (16. Oktober 2006)

Liebe Gemeinde, 

Neulich, da hat mir der Postman auch wieder zwei Päckli gebracht. 

Nr. 1





Mountainbike? - Nicht die Spur
Classic? - Will ich doch sehr meinen  

Mit dabei war noch eine NOS Torpedo von 1936. Kann man sich denken, was daraus wird   Alle Teile stammen aus der Werkstatt eines verstorbenen Fahrradmechanikers, einige Stücke gehen weiter an einen befreundeten Liebhaber alter Velotechnik. Was übrig bleibt, findet Platz in meiner Vitrine 


..und um noch weiter OT zu gehen, die Geschichte von Paket Nr. 2

Nachdem ich Schachtel Eins erhalten hab und mich freute wie wenn sich die Spatzen unter meinem Rollokasten zum Umzug entschlossen hätten, landete am folgenden Tag noch eine Abholeinladung vom Postamt in meinem Briefkasten. Noch ein Päckli? - Aus St. Gallen? - Ich erwartete nix mehr, und hatte keinen blassen Schimmer, was das sein könnte.

Nunja, es war unerwartet. Und so ein Hammer, dass ich ihn teilen muss!

Zuerst der Begleitbrief:



> *Die Nachbarschaft pflegt sich doch am besten an der frischen Luft!*
> 
> Deshalb, lieber Herr Rosenbaum
> Schicken wir Ihnen und allen anderen Geburtstagskindern der Monate September und Oktober dieses wunderbare Stück Natur. Damit können sie spielend Ihren Balkon zu einer grünen Oase verwandeln und so den Sommer verlängern. Dank ihrem grünen Anziehungspunkt wird Ihr Balkon zuum Mittelpunkt der Nachbarschaft!
> ...



Oh, Freude, Freude, Freude  

Anbei das "wunderbare Stück Natur" in ihrer Anwendung. Stolze 55cm im Durchmesser, rutschfest und aus 100% Polyester, weils künstlich natürlicher wirkt


----------



## Frey (16. Oktober 2006)

Wow Fabian,
das ist ja mal geil! Herzlichen Glückwunsch...
Wo hast du denn das her?


----------



## Effendi Sahib (16. Oktober 2006)

@ Urs aka Roesli:

   nachträglich



BTW_ Sind die Schläuche eigentlich noch verwendbar?


----------



## roesli (16. Oktober 2006)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> BTW_ Sind die Schläuche eigentlich noch verwendbar?



Das werd ich sehen, respektive Remo wird es. Für das Alter von vermutlich 50 Jahren sind sie noch erstaunlich geschmeidig. Es handelt sich um Gummis von Tener ("Der Schweizer Markenschlauch") in den Massen 26 x 1/2 und 24 x 3/8. Bin ja gespannt!


----------



## stylzdavis (1. November 2006)

Christmas came early this year.....

Achtung hier kommt ein Karton:

















Der Kenner sieht es schon kommen







Gar net mal so einfach....






Buuh, ist ja nur ein Coladosen Yeti und dann auch noch in dieser blöden gelben Dart Lackierung, wie LANGWEILIG.
Aber es es ist meins und ich liebe es  
Jetzt kann der Winter kommen, ich bin im Keller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timmiz (1. November 2006)

hmmm!

ein schöner yeti rahmen.........will auch einen!!!

mfg.


----------



## joines (1. November 2006)

ein wirklich schönes teil, und noch dazu derartig gut in schuss, nos? da kommt man in schwärmen, vor allem da es seit über einem jahrzehnt einer meiner größten bike  träume ist...

darf man fragen wie du zu dem yeti gekommen bist? ebay oder doch andersweitig?
gratulation!


----------



## andy2 (1. November 2006)

andy1 schrieb:


> heute geholt, gleich ne Tour gemacht mit der Freundin (Staub ist noch dran).
> Eigentlich stimmen alle Maße, trotzdem sportlich tief, etwas kurz (Vorbau nur 120mm - finde mal so einen in 135mm )
> Farbe ist recht grell, daher einfach nur gut.
> 
> ...




das hat nicht zufaellig einen kratzr mittig im steuerrohr?


----------



## olli (1. November 2006)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Christmas came early this year.....
> 
> Achtung hier kommt ein Karton:
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA.    
Sorry, wenn ich lache, aber da hat Dich jamend verarscht. Das ist doch kein echets Yeti! DAS ist ein Yeti:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245433


----------



## andy1 (1. November 2006)

andy2 schrieb:


> das hat nicht zufaellig einen kratzr mittig im steuerrohr?



Nööö, kein Kratzer im Steuerrohr, warum sollte da einer sein?

Hat dort nur 2 Scheuerspuren von dem Zughüllen.
Habe es direkt vom Erstbesitzer - seinen Erzählungen nach.


----------



## laxerone (1. November 2006)

seit ich das forum kenne hab ich davon geträumt hier auch mal was posten zu können...und siehe da "Hurra, es ist ein grosses Paket angekommen"!











beide NOS


----------



## andy2 (2. November 2006)

ach nur so meines haben sie mir damals geklaut sozusagen unter dem hintern weg und das hatte eine grosse macke im logo


----------



## sportytorsten (2. November 2006)

Das Scott Pro ist mal wieder richtig geil oldskool!
Schöne Farbe, hübsche gerade Gabel!
Weltklasseeeeeee!


----------



## roesli (2. November 2006)

laxerone schrieb:


> seit ich das forum kenne hab ich davon geträumt hier auch mal was posten zu können...und siehe da "Hurra, es ist ein grosses Paket angekommen"!
> 
> 
> beide NOS



GT @ its best  

Vor allem das Zaskar ist stark. Bei uns im Ort hatte einer genau den Rahmen, und das war das erste so richtig krasse Bike, das ich kennenlernte (und er dementsprechend der entsprechend krasse Biker). Bis dahin gab's auf unseren Wegen höchstens mal ein müdes Kettler oder ein braves Mondia-Kuwahara. Für mich der Inbegriff des Alurahmens - heute noch!

RTS war weniger mein Fall, beim LTS stieg dann der Adrinalinpegel schon wieder mehr


----------



## kingmoe (4. November 2006)

@laxerone: Ich habe ja selber ein Ur-Zaskar mit U-Brake - aber in SO einem Zustand gibt es das wohl kaum noch (gar nicht?!).

Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marinti (5. November 2006)

zurkoe schrieb:


> Heute beim Zoll gewesen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe das der Rahmen dich viel spass geben wird. Mein Team Titanium ist leider gebrochen hinter das Tretlager an beide Kettenstreben. 
Ist deiner einen US oder Taiwan made?


----------



## oldschooler (9. November 2006)

ok, es ist zwar was für die strasse,aber gottseidank noch ein 96er... ganz hart an der grenze....
man sieht schon einen trek schatten in der lackierung...

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=64546&d=1163102369


----------



## Radebeuler (9. November 2006)

einfach nur schön, trotz Plaste 












Fehlt nur noch ne passende Dura Ace Gruppe


----------



## Owl Hollow (12. November 2006)

...auch nicht MTB, und auch schon ausgepackt, aber die Freude ist gross. Klein Performance Rahmenset mit Dura Ace 7402/7410. Das ideale Bike für die Fahrt zur/von der Arbeit - ich suche nun noch einen eleganten Gepäckträger, vorerst kommt der Tubus Cargo drauf.
happy trails allerseits


----------



## drullse (12. November 2006)

Radebeuler schrieb:


> einfach nur schön, trotz Plaste



Was heißt hier "trotz" - grade deswegen!!!

Ich fahre einen 91er Epic (schwarz), bis heute im täglichen Trainingseinsatz und will nix anderes...


----------



## phoenixinflames (27. November 2006)

Dem Karton ist es zwar schon eine Weile entstiegen, aber versprochen ist versprochen:











Zustand ist schon ein wenig mitgenommen, ein wenig Politur und neue Decals sollten dem aber Abhilfe schaffen.
Im nächsten Schritt dann 950er XTR Teile, Titanvorbau und (man möge mich steinigen) keine Project 2, sondern eine Kocmo Titan Gabel.
Außerdem wird der SDG Sattel wohl noch gegen einen Flite getauscht.


MfG, Bastian


----------



## pj10 (29. November 2006)

schon etwas länger her, aber die bilder wollten nicht von handy auf pc.






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]





und nochmal ein besseres aus der artikelbeschreibung mit richtiger digicam






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## olli (1. Dezember 2006)

Das Klein mag nicht ganz klassisch sein, aber bei den vielen Matchboxautos, die mir der verkäufer, ein Blechautosammler, dazugeschnekt hat, sind einige Klassiker dabei!






DANKE NOCHMAL!!!


----------



## posh26 (1. Dezember 2006)

olli schrieb:


> ...aber bei den vielen Matchboxautos, die mir der verkäufer, ein Blechautosammler, dazugeschnekt hat....



Nicht ernsthaft  Ist ja geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## azraelcars (1. Dezember 2006)

olli schrieb:


> Das Klein mag nicht ganz klassisch sein, aber bei den vielen Matchboxautos, die mir der verkäufer, ein Blechautosammler, dazugeschnekt hat, sind einige Klassiker dabei!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hofe,es sind genügend ford dabei

mfg
a


----------



## Tuner (1. Dezember 2006)

Mich hat heute auch ein Paket erreicht und ich bin noch ganz aufgeregt. Aber der Reihe nach:

1995 kaufte ich meine erste MTB-Zeitung und es war ein Test drin der mich ganz besonders fasziniert hat. Für mich stand fest - diesen rahmen besitzt du mal!

Versprechen eingehalten???

Als ich heute heim kam steckte eine Benachrichtigungskarte im Briefkasten. Das ist ja schonmal ganz fein, aber bei den netten Nachbarn machte niemand auf.  Also habe ich noch eine Stunde gewartet und bin dann nochmal nerven gegangen. Jetzt macht mir die Nachbarin frisch geduscht im Handtuch (stimmt wirklich!!) die Tür auf und gibt mir das hier






Also habe ich ganz vorsichtig das Messer angesetzt und langsam ausgepackt. Genau so:






dann gings weiter:






man erkennt schon was:






o lá lá:






...und gleich an die Wand gestellt ...






...und zu meiner vollkommenen Verzückung:






Also ich bin glücklich! Zwar ist es kein Sovereign von dem ich geträumt habe, aber das ist jetzt auch erstmal egal!
Vielen dank Olli!!! 

Jetzt geht der Aufbau los. Entlacken, lackieren, Teile sammeln ... ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten, wenn ihr wollt.

Stefan


----------



## Ben Sarotti (2. Dezember 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, wirklich nett das Teil. Ich würds nicht neu lackieren.
Die wenigen Macken die man auf den Fotos erkennt gehören doch zu einem Klassiker. Daran erkennt man doch eine artgerechte Nutzung. Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Tuner (2. Dezember 2006)

Auf dem Foto sieht man wirklich nur wenige Macken, aber der Rahmen hat schon  wirklich einige recht große lackfreie Stellen. Ein neuer Lack ist Pflicht.

Stefan


----------



## Imre (4. Dezember 2006)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Dem Karton ist es zwar schon eine Weile entstiegen, aber versprochen ist versprochen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was seh ich denn da im Hintergrund, die gelbe schönheit, werde ich bald auspacken dürfen 
Die Vorfreude ist groß!

Gruß
Imre


----------



## phoenixinflames (5. Dezember 2006)

"05.12.2006; Die Sendung befindet sich in der Zustellung."

Heute sollte es soweit sein. 
Ich vermiss sie jetzt schon..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imre (5. Dezember 2006)

keine Angst ssie kommt ihn gute Hände 

Nur die schaltung wird ihr fehlen ....

Gruß
Imre


----------



## Catsoft (6. Dezember 2006)

Nach langem Warten gestern am Empfang abgegeben worden....





Scheint was drin zu sein...




Pampers schützt nicht nur Babys Hintern 




Die Verpackung ist mit zittrigen Händen nicht leicht zu öffnen...




Ein neues Familienmittglied wir "Willkommen" geheißen




Na ja, nicht alt (SN 25xx), aber klassisch und eines der letzten seiner Art.

detailbilder gibts am WE..


----------



## olli (6. Dezember 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Nach langem Warten gestern am Empfang abgegeben worden....
> 
> viele gleiche Bilder
> 
> ...


Nach Copy & Paste die Nummer ändern, bitte. oh, schon geschehen... schönes Rad


----------



## Effendi Sahib (6. Dezember 2006)

Sehr geil und mit geschmackvoller Farbe  

Anbei auch meine Neuerwerbung - ein 97er Zassi (auch nicht ganz klassisch, doch klasse ist und hat es allemal)  

Es kam auch ehrlich gesagt nicht per Post, allerdings war ich mit dem Rahmen in einer Postfiliale, weil ich nach dem Abholen bei Davidbelize noch bei meinen alten Kollegen vorbeischauen mußte. Und (liebevoll) verpackt war es auch - das müßte man - hoffe ich - auch gelten lassen


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. Dezember 2006)

Sehr schön!


----------



## SixTimesNine (7. Dezember 2006)

Effendi Sahib Ben GT,

welcome to the club (at last... - homo sapiens-)    

SixTimesNine


----------



## Effendi Sahib (7. Dezember 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Sehr schön!



Danke!



SixTimesNine schrieb:


> Effendi Sahib Ben GT,
> 
> welcome to the club (at last... - homo sapiens-)
> 
> SixTimesNine



Hallo Tim,
wurde auch Zeit, daß ich mir ein GT gönne - nachdem ich mir vor 15 Jahren bei California Sports die Nase plattdrückte  

"Effendi Sahib Ben GT" wäre ´ne coole Aufschrift, Homo Sapiens Bikensis eigentlich auch...

Danke für das gewährte Asyl  

Werde es ebenso krass wie geschmackvoll aufbauen (150er Control Tech Vorbau, fette Slicks ;-)


----------



## Jesus Freak (7. Dezember 2006)

@ catsoft

wunderschön  hält der lack was aus?? die Farbe is der Hammer...


----------



## Catsoft (7. Dezember 2006)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> @ catsoft
> 
> wunderschön  hält der lack was aus?? die Farbe is der Hammer...



Mal sehen, sieht aber Okay aus. Weitere Bilder in meiner Gallerie... Ist über den Englischen Importeur zu bezeihen, Jamie ist sehr hilfsbereit.  Nur das GBP nervt


----------



## wifkus (8. Dezember 2006)

Der DHL Mann klingelte und brachte das Paket. Ui, hoffentlich ist nicht das dirn was draufsteht...







mal sehen, nach längerem kramen im Packet kam folgendes zum Vorschein






auch das sieht nicht nach dem Erwartetem aus. Ein Rahmen mit doppeltem Oberrohr?!

nach weiterem entfernen der Verpackungsmaterialien ging dann doch noch mein kleines altes Herz auf






Ich denke wir werden viel Spass miteinander haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuner (8. Dezember 2006)

Von dem Rahmen träume ich auch noch heimlich. Ist aber das Steuerrohr immer so lang? Der rahmen dürfte doch so 18" sein, oder?

Stefan


----------



## wifkus (8. Dezember 2006)

Tuner schrieb:


> Von dem Rahmen träume ich auch noch heimlich. Ist aber das Steuerrohr immer so lang? Der rahmen dürfte doch so 18" sein, oder?
> 
> Stefan



Das Steurrohr ist nicht immer so lang. der Rahmen hat 20 Zoll, die Steuerrorlänge ist in dem Fall 19cm lang bei 18 Zoll sind esca. 13 cm


----------



## Boulder (8. Dezember 2006)

Sehr schön!! Aber seit wann gibts bei T. aus B. bei O. auch Manitou?


----------



## natiturner (8. Dezember 2006)

Was ist denn mit der Sitzfläche deines Sofas los


----------



## wifkus (9. Dezember 2006)

natiturner schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der Sitzfläche deines Sofas los



Die ist aus Mircofaser und wenn man draufsitzt zeichnet sich ein Muster ab... Es ist also alles gut...


----------



## wifkus (9. Dezember 2006)

Boulder schrieb:


> Sehr schön!! Aber seit wann gibts bei T. aus B. bei O. auch Manitou?



Hey Boulder, ich glaub ich kann dir nicht folgen, hilftse mir auf die Sprünge????


----------



## phoenixinflames (9. Dezember 2006)

Der Inhalt des gestrigen großen Pakets hat mich freudig überrascht. Kocmo Titangabel mit 615g bei 185mm Schaft und 405mm Einbauhöhe. Perfekt fürs Hei Hei, auch wenn die Klassikpolizei schreien wird.

Ungeduldig, wie ich bin, mußte ichs natürlich direkt zusammenstecken.





Man entschuldige Fotoqualität&Unordnung.


----------



## andy1 (9. Dezember 2006)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Der Inhalt des gestrigen großen Pakets hat mich freudig überrascht. Kocmo Titangabel mit 615g bei 185mm Schaft und 405mm Einbauhöhe. Perfekt fürs Hei Hei, auch wenn die Klassikpolizei schreien wird.
> 
> Ungeduldig, wie ich bin, mußte ichs natürlich direkt zusammenstecken.
> 
> ...



das war aber ne lange Ungeduld... bis der Aschenbecher voll war... 
und der Jacky leer...


----------



## Deleted 1655 (9. Dezember 2006)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


>




Mir gefällt es sehr gut !

... ich möchte soooo gerne wieder ein Titan Radl haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (9. Dezember 2006)

HAllo

Nicht das hier jemand glaubt, ich hätte je etwas mit so einem MANITOU Geröhr zu tun gehabt. Gott sei dank hat mich Diese Marke noch nie tangiert.

Ich gestehe, der Karton ist mal von mir gewesen, aber kombiniere, das darin mal ein Adroit BACKFIRE in XL an BIFF versand wurde.

Merci vielmals

Holzwurm


----------



## Boulder (9. Dezember 2006)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> HAllo
> 
> Nicht das hier jemand glaubt, ich hätte je etwas mit so einem MANITOU Geröhr zu tun gehabt. Gott sei dank hat mich Diese Marke noch nie tangiert.
> 
> ...



Na dann ist die Welt ja noch in Ordnung


----------



## wifkus (9. Dezember 2006)

Weil wir gerade bei KLEIN sind:
Der Paketmann brachte heute dieses:






Sorry wegen der Bildqualität, es folgen bessere...


----------



## Kint (21. Dezember 2006)

ein winzige spaket und lang her ist auch schon aber ich denke originale chainstay protektoren von 87 sind erwähnenswert....


----------



## Stevens59 (21. Dezember 2006)

... gestern ist da ein extremes Paket angekommen.... aber schaut selbst...


















Ralf


----------



## Effendi Sahib (21. Dezember 2006)

Schade, daß es hier keinen Smiley für "Sabbern" gibt  

Ralf - oberextrageil, Dein Punisher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## absolut_cadex (21. Dezember 2006)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Schade, daß es hier keinen Smiley für "Sabbern" gibt
> 
> Ralf - oberextrageil, Dein Punisher








hir dein sabber smilie.

mfg
theo


----------



## Effendi Sahib (21. Dezember 2006)

absolut_cadex schrieb:


> hir dein sabber smilie.
> 
> mfg
> theo

















(Danke, das tat gut!)


----------



## Binar (22. Dezember 2006)

sehr, sehr schön.

hab auch mit dem gedanken gespielt mitzubieten. 
ist mir aber doch etwas zu grooooosssss. 
würd mir beim fahren bestimmt keine freude machen.

das fest ist für dich jetzt ja gerettet - hoffe ich.

regards


----------



## Boulder (28. Dezember 2006)

Passend zum Weihnachtsfeste brachte am 23. der Postboote dies:


----------



## cluso (28. Dezember 2006)

Zwar schon ein paar Tage da und manche haben es vielleicht auch schon im "anderen" Forum gesehen aber hier zu Vollständigkeit:


----------



## DEAN48 (28. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

schönes Teil, gefällt mir. Was muss man denn für so ein Rahmenset hinlegen?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## cluso (29. Dezember 2006)

DEAN48 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schönes Teil, gefällt mir. Was muss man denn für so ein Rahmenset hinlegen?
> 
> ...



Neupreis oder das was ich gezahlt habe?


----------



## CarstenB (2. Januar 2007)

...na endlich  heissen dank an herrn a. aus b. 

Carsten


----------



## newsboy (2. Januar 2007)

soll ich's mir nochmals überlegen!  

a.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (3. Januar 2007)

Very nice Carsten!! Just in time to put it under the tree.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (3. Januar 2007)

Oh, ein Potts-Puzzle...


----------



## Rumpfy (3. Januar 2007)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ...na endlich  heissen dank an herrn a. aus b.
> 
> Carsten




My bike!


----------



## felixdelrio (3. Januar 2007)

I am speechless!  

Macht sich gut unter'm Baum ... wenn auch etwas spät.


----------



## ZeFlo (3. Januar 2007)

Rumpfy schrieb:


> My bike!



... just a wet dream 

carsten  ENDLICH mal kein schnödes ti oder bauxit sondern was g'scheits 

ciao
flo


----------



## scant (3. Januar 2007)

mmm, I love the colour of the potts carsten 

I love that extreme punisher as well


----------



## mini.tom (3. Januar 2007)

hi carsten 
sehr sehr sehr geiles teil ;-) grüsse ins amiland 
du hast ja auch ein schönes zuhause und der baum erst 
mfg
tom


----------



## Protorix (3. Januar 2007)

mini.tom schrieb:


> hi carsten
> sehr sehr sehr geiles teil ;-) grüsse ins amiland
> du hast ja auch ein schönes zuhause und der baum erst
> mfg
> tom




und das wetter...


----------



## andy1 (3. Januar 2007)

Yes, ist is a very schönes Teil.

Scheint wohl ein NOS-Komplettbausatz zu sein mit diesen Potts-spezifischen anbauteilen (Daumies etc). !

Bremshebl doppelt bis 3fach, welche werden es werden?


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Januar 2007)

* 
@carstenb genial
 scheint alles NOS zu sein..... 
 have fun  beim aufbau!
cheers*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikki77 (3. Januar 2007)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ...na endlich  heissen dank an herrn a. aus b.
> 
> Carsten




Booooaaaaaahhhhhhh !!!!! Geilomat !


----------



## CarstenB (3. Januar 2007)

...naechster morgen und es steht immer noch da, also kein traum 

flo, jetzt wo du es sagst... ich dachte das sei smooth geweldetes bauxit hab mich dann aber ueber die duennen rohre gewundert und der magnet bleibt auch dran haengen und schwerer als ein klein ist es auch. mist, hoffentlich ist kein rost im rahmen...

das rahmen set und die meisten teile sind in der tat unbenutzt. das rahmenset hing von 1990 bis 1999 unlackiert bei herrn potts in der werkstatt. ein netter kalifornier hat es dann gekauft, steve potts die farbwahl ueberlassen und nach und nach die teile gesammelt. aufgebaut hat er es dann doch nicht und mir nun das ganze sammelsurium en bloc verkauft. 
koennte mein erstes radl komplett ohne shimano werden. bremshebel werden suntour aero fuer den drop bar und xc pro fuer den flat bar denke ich. bremsen sind klar, steuersatz erstmal ein CK bis ein WTB CK daher kommt. 

ja, das wetter ist im moment fantastisch, nicht zu warm, strahlend blauer himmel, trocken und nicht windig. und ich hab noch ein paar tage urlaub 

gruss, carsten


----------



## Catsoft (3. Januar 2007)

Hier ist das Wetter eher stürmisch, regnerisch und zu warm 

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil! Ich hab mich ja gerade erst mit einem DK vergnügt.


----------



## kitor (4. Januar 2007)

Juhuuu,

das Winterprojekt ist da; Neuer Singlespeeder...Neu ist in diesem Fall wörtlich zu nehmen....






















Es darf geschraubt werden...


----------



## versus (4. Januar 2007)

auch mir stehen einige bastelstunden bevor: 
nachdem der kauf eines 94er marin pine frs gescheitert ist, da der verkäufer (nicht ebay, sonder bike-anzeige) erst beim verpacken bemerkt hat, dass der rahmen rund ums tretlager durchgerostet und gerissen war   und er den rahmen + antrieb gleich weggeschmissen hat     , konnte ich ihn wenigstens überzeugen mir die vorher abgebauten teile noch zu verkaufen - er das dann glücklicherweise auch für eine symbolische summe    

99er ur-crossmax mit schnellspannern und bereifung
hs 33 10th anniversary mit rot eloxierten hebeln , stahlflex und carbonboostern
syncros vorbau, lenker + stütze
onza barends in silber poliert 
xt shifter + kassette

















der zustand ist zwar dreckig, aber technisch einwandfrei - wird jetzt alles gleichmässig auf diverse GTs verteilt


----------



## Tamalpais (5. Januar 2007)

Naja... keine grossen Pakete, aber dafür heute gleich zwei auf einmal.
Ich glaub, ich bin versorgt...  
Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf mein New Yorker Besteckset (Messer, Löffel, Accutrax)  und dann gehts zum pulvern....





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (5. Januar 2007)

VOR dem aufkleben einscannen und abmessen


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> auch mir stehen einige bastelstunden bevor:
> nachdem der kauf eines 94er marin pine frs gescheitert ist, da der verkäufer (nicht ebay, sonder bike-anzeige) erst beim verpacken bemerkt hat, dass der rahmen rund ums tretlager durchgerostet und gerissen war   und er den rahmen + antrieb gleich weggeschmissen hat     , konnte ich ihn wenigstens überzeugen mir die vorher abgebauten teile noch zu verkaufen - er das dann glücklicherweise auch für eine symbolische summe
> 
> 99er ur-crossmax mit schnellspannern und bereifung
> ...



   falls du den lenker nicht brauchst, ich kenn da jemanden!


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2007)

@david: netter versuch ;-) der lenker ist leiiiiider schon verplant...


----------



## mazunte (7. Januar 2007)

Da schließe ich mich mal kurz an! Man hatte mir vor etwa sechs Wochen mein Attitude Comp /XT/Manitou/Avid/usw. nach fast exakt 6 Jahren gestohlen!
Jetzt baue ich diesen gebr. Rahmen mit Sram X.0 ev. Paul Umwerfer, Hope, Thompson, Race Face, Tune, Fox, usw. neu auf.
Rahmen um 352 uronen ersteigert, genauen Wert I don't no? Schätze mal bei ca. 1200;


----------



## Owl Hollow (7. Januar 2007)

...unter der Annahme, dass bei ebay Marktpreise erzielt werden, beträgt der Wert eben gerade 352 Euro...
happy trails


----------



## roesli (7. Januar 2007)

Owl Hollow schrieb:


> ...unter der Annahme, dass bei ebay Marktpreise erzielt werden...


----------



## mazunte (7. Januar 2007)

>OT<



roesli schrieb:


>



LOL darauf braucht man wohl nicht mehr zu sagen! Ausser natürlich der Garantieanspruch der ja bekanntlich ein Leben lang ...


----------



## CarstenB (7. Januar 2007)

mazunte schrieb:


> >OT<
> 
> 
> 
> LOL darauf braucht man wohl nicht mehr zu sagen! Ausser natürlich der Garantieanspruch der ja bekanntlich ein Leben lang ...



die garantie gilt ja leider nur fuer den erstkaeufer. das ist ein 99er rahmen mit den aussenliegenden kabeln und daher nicht so sehr beliebt. technisch eher ein vorteil aber halt ein typisches klein feature weniger. schau dir den bereich um das austauschbare schaltauge genau an, da sind die kettenstreben oft gebrochen! 
ansonsten viel spass damit!
gruss, carsten


----------



## mazunte (7. Januar 2007)

Danke Carsten für Info > der Rahmen hat keine 1000km runter und ist zumeist nur in leichtem Gelände gewesen. Lt. Serien Nr. 1998 wird wohl dann 99' ausgeliefert worden sein;
Was das Feature betrifft "rechtgeb"
greeze Maz

edit: habe mir geraden Deine Gallery angesehen! Wow das Klein Adroit der Hammer


----------



## retrobikeguy (11. Januar 2007)

Won this on the 3rd october off ebay.com and it finally got delivered yestreday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (11. Januar 2007)

wood ???


----------



## Linnatic (11. Januar 2007)

Anyway...RESPECT!


----------



## retrobikeguy (11. Januar 2007)

No - Carbon, see this =

http://julieracingdesig.canalblog.com/archives/2006/12/04/3336913.html#comments

Not mine, but it will look similar soon hopefully .


----------



## posh26 (11. Januar 2007)

retrobikeguy schrieb:


> No - Carbon, see this =
> 
> http://julieracingdesig.canalblog.com/archives/2006/12/04/3336913.html#comments
> 
> Not mine, but it will look similar soon hopefully .



Nice page! Is this guy doing that for a living   Good luck with your Trimble but hopefully you take care of the decals....

So long and cheers


----------



## Zauberer33 (12. Januar 2007)

DECALS---for the Trimble Frame...........????

NO PROBLEM, I`ve ordered an complete DecalSet from an proffesional Designer for my Trimble-project. And he has done very very well.......)
The big one`s are made as an negativ decal for deposing ( but possitve to stick on is possible too). The smaller one`s are possitve to put it right on the frame.  Different kinds of colours could be choosen. I took my in white.

If some one is interessted in. Sent me an email.

Regards
Matthias


----------



## retrobikeguy (12. Januar 2007)

Hi matthias,

Decals won't be a ploblem, I have a local chap who does really good reproduction decals for most bikes and I believe he has made some for one of the retrobike guys already.

I will be going for the newer style decals instead of the earlier ones in the picture, the ones on the frame are actually all cut out by hand with a knife  but is a very good job.

cheers


----------



## Effendi Sahib (12. Januar 2007)

Schanäppercken bei eBay. schien mir für 25,- im Bereich "Kann man nix falschmachen":











Beim Auspacken dann freudiges Entzücken (auf den Auktionsfotos waren ja nur die IMHO auch sehr schönen DX-Kurbeln zu sehen):

Es lag ein Satz Ritchey Logic Kurbeln bei    

Die kommen ans Zaklar    

Der Rest sind DX-und XT-Teile die noch gesichtet und ggf. wieder verhökert werden


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Januar 2007)

Moin!

Nach einer Laufzeit von nur 8!! Tagen (Danke dhl ) ist heute endlich das ersehnte Paket angekommen:



 Gott sei Dank nicht drin was draufsteht!

Erster Blick in den Karton:





Ausgepackt:





Fahrbereit:



  GT Avalanche von 10/91, Modell '92, True Temper GTX, DX-Ausstattung, fast Neuzustand! 

Danke an Robert (wie immer!) für die Leihgabe der Sattelstütze und die technische Unterstützung, unglaublich was der alles weiss und hat....

Manni


----------



## roesli (16. Januar 2007)

Meiner Meinung das tollste GT in Stahl  

Flipflop-Vorbau, Gabel mit verstellbarem Nachlauf..  - da wurde noch kreativ experimentiert  

...sogar mit der Farbe kann man sich auch heute noch halbwegs zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (16. Januar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Fahrbereit:
> 
> 
> ...



Manni...ein Traum....ich könnte ja meine Kleinstsammlungsauflösung vergessen und mir das Rad dazu stellen...wunderschön..ich liebe diese Lackierung....!
Glückwunsch!
Daniel


----------



## BonelessChicken (16. Januar 2007)

Glückwunsch, zu dem Preis ist das dann ja wirklich geschenkt gewesen 
Schön auch, daß alle so fair waren und es Dir überlassen haben, freut mich echt für Dich. Glück für mich daß es 16" ist, sonst würde ich heute Nacht nicht ruhig schlafen können...


----------



## Catsoft (17. Januar 2007)

Auch in Live ein schönes Rad  Da könnte man glatt fremdgehen


----------



## versus (17. Januar 2007)

sauber ! das sieht ja wirklich aus wie geleckt !!!
beruhigend zu wissen, dass es in guten händen gelandet ist ;-)


----------



## Ketterechts (22. Januar 2007)

Mmmmh - das ist ein guter Tag
Frisch aufgestanden nach der Nachtschicht , bringt mein Bruder mir ein Päckchen vorbei - hatte extra noch heute Morgen einen Zettel an die Haustür gehängt , dass der Packetdienst " eventuell " zu liefernte Packete ruhig beim Nachbarn abgeben kann .
Also frisch ans Werk und mal ausgepackt .
OK , ich hatte den Verkäufer gebeten den Rahmen gut zu verpacken
Ich denke das ist das Altpapier von mehreren Wochen - und ne Rolle Tesafilm drumrum.

und was kommt zum Vorschein ?

MOUNTAIN GOAT WHISKEYTOWN RACER  -  lecker  -   leider ist der Lack nicht mehr sogut erhalten - macht aber eigentlich nix - endlich mal ein Klassiker den ich auch durchs Unterholz jagen werde , ohne dei jedem hochgeschleuderten Stein ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben .

Well well 

Werde jetzt mal die Teilekammer durchforsten und schaun was ich noch alles da hab und was ich noch brauche - melde mich dann wieder bei euch

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## zocker (22. Januar 2007)

schick, schick.
congrat. 
du warst das also.
hätte noch ne passende rock shox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tamalpais (22. Januar 2007)

Heute war endlich die Nachricht vom Zoll im Briefkasten....  



Man beachte den netten Karton miit der Gabel...  



Verdammt...... soviel Geld für ne gebrauchte Plastiktüte..... 
Aber dann.....    



Morgen gehts zum Pulvern....

Salut 
der TAM


----------



## zocker (29. Januar 2007)

*mein erster vogel.*  






[/url][/IMG]




braucht aber neue farbe usw.


----------



## bastel73 (30. Januar 2007)

hast Du den schon einen passenden Käfig für Deinen hübschen Vogel?


----------



## zocker (30. Januar 2007)

bastel73 schrieb:


> hast Du den schon einen passenden Käfig für Deinen hübschen Vogel?




nur den forumskäfig; voll mit narren.


----------



## Radlerin (8. Februar 2007)

So, heute war ich mal an der Reihe...

Nachdem ich jede vorbeifahrende Postkutsche mit zornesblitzenden Blicken verfolgt habe, hat endlich eine gehalten und mir gleich 2 Pakete vor die Nase gestellt:






Ahhh, na geht doch... So, Schere, Skalpell, Tupfer bitte! Aber flott jetzt!

Nr. 1:






und Nr. 2:






So, "Ruhe hier" brülle ich autoritär meine Kollegen an. "Ich kann so nicht arbeiten!" Sofort kehrt natürlich Ruhe ein... Horch... Ja, ich höre ein zartes Piepen aus dem Karton, das Vögelchen scheint den Transport gut überstanden zu haben. Aber Kontrolle ist natürlich besser, also:






Da! Es hat einen Flügel bewegt! (Ich sollte den Kaffeekonsum einschränken...)

Inventur:






Hach wie schön! 1... 2... 3... 4... doch, scheint alles da zu sein. Mit leichtem Pipi in den Augen hole ich mein Werkzeug aus dem Rucksack und fange an, das Vögelchen vorsichtig mit Inbusschlüsseln zu bearbeiten... Hier eine Drehung... da eine Drehung - ich bin ja gut zu Vögeln.

[Weißes Engelchen auf der rechten Schulter: "Nein, ich glaub das nicht! Das hat sie jetzt nicht gesagt! Bittebitte! Lass sie das nicht gesagt haben!!!"

Schwarzes Teufelchen auf der linken Schulter: "Ja, glaub ich's denn! Wahnsinn! Ist das geil! Gib mir mehr! Los, gib mir mehr! Ha!"]

 Naja, ich hab keine Ahnung, was die beiden von mir wollen und mache vorsichtig weiter...

So, paar Minuten später:






Fertig! 

Hach, wie schön!  Leider hab ich meinen Luftpumpenadapter nicht bei und kann nun doch nicht nach Hause fahren...  

Aber egal. Andreas, vielen Dank für alles! Und dass es so schnell ging, Wahnsinn! 

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr alle so gerade macht, aber ich leg jetzt die Füße auf den Schreibtisch, guck mein Ibis an und bin einfach nur   g l ü c k l i c h !


----------



## zocker (8. Februar 2007)

Radlerin schrieb:


> So, heute war ich mal an der Reihe...
> 
> 
> 
> ....... ich bin ja gut zu Vögeln.......




*das ist echt der joke des tages!*


----------



## Radlerin (8. Februar 2007)

Na gerne doch! 

Jetzt ist ja wohl klar, wie ich am Sonntag vorgefahren komme, oder!?


----------



## Deleted 1655 (8. Februar 2007)

SEHR schönes Fahrrad !!


----------



## andy1 (8. Februar 2007)

geiles Teil


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Februar 2007)

mei is der schee. wie sich die welt doch ändert. früher machte bauknecht frauen g l ü c k l i ch, heute ist's a2  
wenn das mal kein gutes zeichen ist 

nimm am sonntag unbedingt regencape und südwester mit. 
ich befürchte das schlimmste, mieses wetter und dann noch die   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





erer...

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (8. Februar 2007)

ich sachs ma so: vor dem wetter hab ich glaube nix zu befürchten...


----------



## felixdelrio (9. Februar 2007)

So ich spar Euch mal die ganze "Karton-Zeigerei und Auspackerei" ... um ehrlich zu sein, hab ichs auch aus dem Kofferraum meines Kombis gezogen, nachdem ichs bei nem Kumpel abgeholt habe ...

Ein 92er Funk Pro Comp komplett Suntour XC Pro, Campa Atek Felgen, Atac und Hyperlite, Craig Barends undsoweiterundsofort ... alles NOS! Die Farben kommen auf dem Pic nicht so rüber ... im Original ists viel knalliger. Ich würde sagen Schwarz, Purple Metallic und ein heftiges Fluo-Green! 

So, jetzt mache ich mir erstmal n Bier auf ... 

Gruss aus der Hauptstadt,
Andreas


----------



## Effendi Sahib (9. Februar 2007)

Respekt, Andreas!    

Bekommen wir es am Sonntag zu sehen?


----------



## felixdelrio (9. Februar 2007)

Weiss ich noch nicht Erol ... Sagen wir mal so: Wenn's feucht ist Bauxit (Funk) und wenn's trocken ist Stahl (Boulder). Wenn's schneit ... gar nix


----------



## Effendi Sahib (9. Februar 2007)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Weiss ich noch nicht Erol ... Sagen wir mal so: Wenn's feucht ist Bauxit (Funk) und wenn's trocken ist Stahl (Boulder). Wenn's schneit ... gar nix



Mit anderen Worten: Du brauchst noch eine Classic-Stadtschlampe


----------



## bighit_fsr (9. Februar 2007)

allein die Gabel von dem funk ist schon porno...


----------



## CarstenB (10. Februar 2007)

...ich schon wieder, geht im moment aber auch schlag auf schlag  

diesmal auch wieder was ordentliches aus bauxit  






ordentlich verpackt!






war es auch wert  das erste Pinnacle in Storm das bisher meinen weg gekreuzt hat!






keinesfalls neuwertig aber beulenfrei und wunderschoen  endlich mal was zum fahren


----------



## Bener (10. Februar 2007)

sach ma, wann kommt bei euch denn die post?!?

dickes plus, viel spass beim fahren!


----------



## CarstenB (10. Februar 2007)

Bener schrieb:


> sach ma, wann kommt bei euch denn die post?!?



puenktlich zum mittagessen 

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (11. Februar 2007)

dürfte wohl die meisten von euch nicht aus den socken hauen, aber ich hab freude an den sachen - was bei mir letzthin so angekommen ist: muddy fox mega550 (eigentlich such ich nach wie vor ein seeker prestige), ritchey crossbike (ehemaliges trainingsbike von thomas frischknecht, jetzt leicht umgebaut) und rock shox 1.
happy trails


----------



## der_raucher (11. Februar 2007)

Owl Hollow schrieb:


> dürfte wohl die meisten von euch nicht aus den socken hauen, aber ich hab freude an den sachen - was bei mir letzthin so angekommen ist: muddy fox mega550 (eigentlich such ich nach wie vor ein seeker prestige), ritchey crossbike (ehemaliges trainingsbike von thomas frischknecht, jetzt leicht umgebaut) und rock shox 1.
> happy trails



peace and respect!


----------



## cluso (11. Februar 2007)

Owl Hollow schrieb:


> ritchey crossbike (ehemaliges trainingsbike von thomas frischknecht, jetzt leicht umgebaut)




Bei dem Rad könnte ich, trotz Richteyabneigung, auch schwach werden.

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## andy1 (13. Februar 2007)

Giants erstes...

gestern mein neuestes Rädchen - ein Giant Escaper von ca. 1984 abgeholt aber mit Abstand eines der ältesten (nur mein Technobull) ist älter.
Ganz netter Zustand, deshalb zeige ich mal dieses Bildchen hier welches dem Rad entspricht... 
und tatsächlich wiegt es mit Schutzblechen nur 15 kg - für ein 23 Jahre altes Bike ganz ok 

Reifen sind jetzt etwas dicker (aber marode, ein erster Originalreifen lag bei)
Züge sind rot, wohl noch die ersten.
Vorbau ist so eine Art BMX-Teil... (nur in dunkel)

Mehr Infos hier nachzulesen -> Giant_Escaper1985


----------



## Effendi Sahib (13. Februar 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch - endlich mal was richtig Altes  

Bemerkenswert finde ichübrigens einige Details:

Lenker ist "bereits" gerade

Rahmen ist geschweißt und nicht gemufft (und offensichtlich sehr sauber!)

Konstruktion von Canti-Gegenhalter bzw. Gepäckträgerbefestigung






Respekt!


----------



## andy1 (13. Februar 2007)

Schön dass noch jemand so alte Bike wertschätzt 

Du hattest im anderen Thread nach der Herkunft/geographischen Lage gefragt... nun aus der Bucht natürlich 
Ist schon vor längerem ausgelaufen - nur musste ich warten bis der Verkäufer es in seinen anderen Abholort transferiert hatte (Nürnberg-> Bad Kreuznach), das war für mich einiges kürzer.

"Mein" Lenker ist übrigens nicht gerade, kann aber sein dass der Käskopp den mal getauscht hatte (kann leider kein Holländisch so dass ich dann nicht so shcnell herauslesen kann aus der Aufstellung auf seiner Webseite)-
Das einfach anmutende Innenlager wurde beim Kauf direkt gegen ein sehr hochwertig aussehendes Lager getauscht (um 150 DM wie mir der Verkäufer versicherte).
Er hat übrigens noch ein schönbes Alu-Muddyfox in der Bucht laufen was ich auch für nen Hunni direkt hätte mitnehmen können - aber war etwas zu knapp bei Kasse. Zudem ich keine gravierten Rahmen mag,

hier mal ein Originalfoto - und ich mache demnächst mal selber welche, vielleicht wäre ein extra Giant-"die Alten"-Thread mal ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graafzahl (14. Februar 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> Mehr Infos hier nachzulesen -> Giant_Escaper1985



Schön....

Was ist das für eine Kurbel ?


----------



## CarstenB (14. Februar 2007)

hier mal der paketinhalt von etwas weiter oben fahrfertig aufgebaut  






gruss, carsten


----------



## oldschooler (14. Februar 2007)

unglaublich schön...

ich habs immer gesagt: in storm würde mir ein pulse reichen 

pinnacle in storm...unfassbar....wunderschön....


----------



## andy1 (14. Februar 2007)

geiles Teil - das äußere Kettenblatt springt einem ins Auge - ist es ein endless ?


----------



## CarstenB (14. Februar 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> geiles Teil - das äußere Kettenblatt springt einem ins Auge - ist es ein endless ?



ja, das ist ein geschlossenes - hat kein ende... was meinst du??? 
ist ein 44er BMX von Sugino glaube ich. da der rahmen gebraucht ist hab ich das rad mit gebrauchten teilen aus dem bestand aufgebaut. manche hier werden evtl. das ein oder andere wieder erkennen, sind einige teile von komplettraedern auf ebay.com gekauft, die die frachtkosten nicht wert waren...

carsten


----------



## andy1 (14. Februar 2007)

gabs wohl mal... "endless" als Marke !

habe ein solche KB an meinem Kenstone, sieht ähnlich aus, habe im Forum nur einen einzigen Beitrag dazu gefunden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3384126&postcount=4

sonst hätte ich gerne mehr Infos dazu preisgegeben...


----------



## andy1 (14. Februar 2007)

neue Infos zu meinem 23 Jahre alten Giant Escaper welches ich vom Sohn des Erstkäufers ersteigert hatte...
(hatte ihm den Link von oben geschickt)

Wenn man das liest wird einem wehmütig oder sollte ich schreiben... immer diese ahnungslosen... lest selbst:



> Bin froh, dass es in guten Händen ist. Das Rad war bis vor etwa 6-7 Jahren im Neuzustand. Meien Schwester hats leider runtergeräubert.


 

Man hätte es nie in solch unkundige Hände geben sollen.
Was hab ich damals bei dem (jetzt meinem) Technobull gebettelt dass man den 70cm Lenker (LVE) nicht absägen möge - der damalige Besitzer hatte es im Radshop aufpolieren lassen und wollte es einem Mädel "leihen". Wie gut dass ichs ihm später für nicht wenig Geld aus den Rippen geleiert hatte, dagegen was das Giant ein Schnäppchen. Zu der Zeit war noch nicht soviel mit ebay.


----------



## hentho (14. Februar 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> Schön dass noch jemand so alte Bike wertschätzt
> 
> Du hattest im anderen Thread nach der Herkunft/geographischen Lage gefragt... nun aus der Bucht natürlich
> Ist schon vor längerem ausgelaufen - nur musste ich warten bis der Verkäufer es in seinen anderen Abholort transferiert hatte (Nürnberg-> Bad Kreuznach), das war für mich einiges kürzer.
> ...



Und ich hab die Auktion verpasst (preislich war es ja recht human) und die Teile erst 

Aber Glückwunsch, dass ist mal wirklich ein Klassiker


----------



## posh26 (15. Februar 2007)

@Carsten: Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische...Wie kommt man eigentlich an solche Sahnestückchen? Gibt es ein "ebay underground" von dem wir nichts wissen? Respekt, schönes Gerät!!!


----------



## CarstenB (15. Februar 2007)

posh26 schrieb:


> @Carsten: Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische...Wie kommt man eigentlich an solche Sahnestückchen? Gibt es ein "ebay underground" von dem wir nichts wissen? Respekt, schönes Gerät!!!



der rahmen war auf craigslist. ein guter freund hat mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht und ich hab das rennen gewonnen 

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## posh26 (16. Februar 2007)

CarstenB schrieb:


> der rahmen war auf craigslist. ein guter freund hat mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht und ich hab das rennen gewonnen
> 
> gruss, carsten



Carsten, meinst Du etwa diese hier

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craigslist

Auf die Idee wäre ich nämlich never ever gekommen   Respekt!

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Catsoft (16. Februar 2007)

Genau  Wieder einer mehr 

Gibts eine Möglichkeit alle Orte auf ein mal zu durchsuchen?


----------



## HOLZWURM (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo

Diese Funktion gibt es.



Ich nutze das täglich, aber das STORM habe ich trotzdem nicht gesehen, aber dafür ein 1994 QUANTUM PRO in painted desert

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## stylzdavis (16. Februar 2007)

Meinst du die Funktion bei retrobike uk?
Die sucht alle E-Buchten ab, ist echt nett gemacht!

Falls es einer noch nicht gesehen hat....


----------



## sansibar (16. Februar 2007)

Owl Hollow schrieb:


> dürfte wohl die meisten von euch nicht aus den socken hauen, aber ich hab freude an den sachen - was bei mir letzthin so angekommen ist: muddy fox mega550 (eigentlich such ich nach wie vor ein seeker prestige), ritchey crossbike (ehemaliges trainingsbike von thomas frischknecht, jetzt leicht umgebaut) und rock shox 1.
> happy trails



MuddyFox Mega 550 war mein 2. Bike 1991 Deore LX/DX, Panaracer Timbuktu Reifen, geil. Meins vergammelt zur Zeit rund 20 km von mir entfernt, wenn's überhaupt noch lebt


----------



## posh26 (16. Februar 2007)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Diese Funktion gibt es.
> 
> ...



Hast du dir das neuwertige '96 adroit in der schweiz angesehen? Hatte dir diesbzgl eine pn geschickt! 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## posh26 (16. Februar 2007)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Meinst du die Funktion bei retrobike uk?
> Die sucht alle E-Buchten ab, ist echt nett gemacht!
> 
> Falls es einer noch nicht gesehen hat....



bei retrobike musst du immer jaz fragen...der hat fast alles und ein extrem geiles sammelsorium an bike


----------



## CarstenB (16. Februar 2007)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Diese Funktion gibt es.
> 
> ...



...das hat leider eine kleine delle im sitzrohr vom umwerfer. aber trotzdem wunderschoen 

Carsten


----------



## andy1 (16. Februar 2007)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ...das hat leider eine kleine delle im sitzrohr vom umwerfer. aber trotzdem wunderschoen
> 
> Carsten




scheint wohl ein kleines Klein-Problem zu sein, hatte ich bei meinem 2. Attidude auch, wohl der Lack zu dick für den mitgelieferten Umwerfer.
Beim Anschrauben verdellt 
habe den Umwerfer dann mit der Feile so bearbeitet dass er dort nicht mehr drückt... das hat mir dann erstmal wieder meine hohe Meinung von Klein auf den Boden der tatsachen zurückgeholt.
Preise von Lager und LVE (Barend samt  Stück vom Lenker abegrbrochen) haben mich dann dazu gebracht das heute gesuchte 2-farbige Stück Bikegeschichte zu veräußern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (16. Februar 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> scheint wohl ein kleines Klein-Problem zu sein, hatte ich bei meinem 2. Attidude auch, wohl der Lack zu dick für den mitgelieferten Umwerfer.
> Beim Anschrauben verdellt
> habe den Umwerfer dann mit der Feile so bearbeitet dass er dort nicht mehr drückt... das hat mir dann erstmal wieder meine hohe Meinung von Klein auf den Boden der tatsachen zurückgeholt.
> Preise von Lager und LVE (Barend samt  Stück vom Lenker abegrbrochen) haben mich dann dazu gebracht das heute gesuchte 2-farbige Stück Bikegeschichte zu veräußern.


Passiert bei der deutschen Kultmarke Storck auch gerne. Ist wohl ein Problem des dünnen Alus.


----------



## CarstenB (16. Februar 2007)

olli schrieb:


> Passiert bei der deutschen Kultmarke Storck auch gerne. Ist wohl ein Problem des dünnen Alus.



das ist aussschliesslich ein problem bei grobmotorischen doityourselfpfuschern.

gruss, carsten


----------



## andy1 (16. Februar 2007)

CarstenB schrieb:


> das ist aussschliesslich ein problem bei grobmotorischen doityourselfpfuschern.
> 
> gruss, carsten



Das sind schlicht falsche Passungen, wäre jedem - anscheinend wegen offiz. Geldverdienens in einem Radschop in den Radl-Olymp aufgestiegenem Radlmech  auch passiert sofern er vorher nicht genau um das Problem weiss.


----------



## CarstenB (16. Februar 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> Das sind schlicht falsche Passungen, wäre jedem - anscheinend wegen offiz. Geldverdienens in einem Radschop in den Radl-Olymp aufgestiegenem Radlmech  auch passiert sofern er vorher nicht genau um das Problem weiss.



noe, es ist ja vermeidbar wenn man die schelle nicht zu fest anzieht. es liegt nicht am rahmen oder umwerfer, sondern an dem der ihn montiert. das es recht einfach "passiert" bestreite ich nicht, aber man muss dafuer die schelle schon deutlich ueber das noetige mass anziehen. das meine ich mit grobmotorisch. es passiert nicht einfach, da war man schlichweg unvorsichtig. stahlrahmen der wasserrohr-qualitaet koennen das in der tat besser ab. 

gruss, carsten


----------



## andy1 (17. Februar 2007)

soweit ich mich erinnere ging die Schelle nicht mal richtig um das Rohr rum aber wegen dem vertrauen was man in das KLEIN-know-How setzt drückt man da eben mal bis es sitzt.
Zudem muss man den Umwerfer ja rel verdrehfest befestigen...
Aber ist schon recht lange her... aber nochmal würde mir das nicht passieren.

Aber normal war das nicht - die Ecke von der Schelle hat definitiv wie eine Kante auf das Rohr gedrückt - der Radien habennicht übereingesteimmt.
Da hat man vergeblich gehofft dass es mit einem Plopp anliegt.

Wie gesagt - ich rede nur von (m)einem Rahmen wo es zumindest so war.
Aber egal - ist vorbei und eigentlich ot.


----------



## Boulder (28. Februar 2007)

Das brachte vor ein paar Tagen der liebe Postboote. Konnte mich allerdings nicht zurückhalten und habs schon umgebaut. 
Die Reifen waren nur zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort und werden noch getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuner (28. Februar 2007)

Oh! So sweeeeet!  

Stefan


----------



## andy2 (28. Februar 2007)

> mei is der schee. wie sich die welt doch ändert. früher machte bauknecht frauen g l ü c k l i ch, heute ist's a2



hab ja nur 4 weiber im haus da kann man sowas mit links


----------



## Protorix (28. Februar 2007)

das yeti ist sehr geil ! 
so soll meins auch mal werden in 100 jahren *G*


----------



## Davidbelize (5. März 2007)

wollte schon immer mal ein bild in diesem thread einstellen, nun ist es soweit.

es ist ein 1990er gt tequesta, das mir da am samstag zugestellt wurde.

das gute stück sieht (fast) so aus als wäre es aus einem katalog gefallen.


----------



## versus (6. März 2007)

habe ja auch danach geschielt, aber meine rennradprojekte haben mich finanziell ganz schön geschrubbt...

glückwunsch! tolles bike


----------



## Catsoft (6. März 2007)

Auch wenn´s nicht aus Kanada kommt


----------



## felixdelrio (6. März 2007)

wirklich schön! 

Kommste am Sonntag damit?!


----------



## Ampelhasser (9. März 2007)

Deutsche Handarbeit aus feinstem Edelstahl





















Ampel


----------



## oldschooler (9. März 2007)

stand heute morgen wie an weihnachten vor der tür... geklingelt wird nicht


----------



## mountymaus (9. März 2007)

Hurra,

das Paket aus England ist da. Zwar mittlerweile eine Woche, aber besser spät als garnicht  





Und so sieht es nach dem Aufbau aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (9. März 2007)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, das Zaskar erinnert mich an die bunten Räder ausm Baumarkt!


----------



## felixdelrio (9. März 2007)

Das ist hier übrigens ein Forum für klassische MTB ...


----------



## Effendi Sahib (9. März 2007)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Das ist hier übrigens ein Forum für klassische MTB ...



Ist ein Neo-Klassiker, Andreas. 

(Wäre es kein Zassi, hätte ich jedoch auch gemosert ;-)


----------



## felixdelrio (9. März 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Ist ein Neo-Klassiker, Andreas.
> 
> (Wäre es kein Zassi, hätte ich jedoch auch gemosert ;-)



Ich hatte schon Mühe DAS überhaupt als GT zu erkennen ...


----------



## Owl Hollow (11. März 2007)

...bei mir ist gestern das hier angekommen...


----------



## newsboy (17. März 2007)

noch im alu-endlager bzw. titan-zwischenlager...  


























ashok


----------



## kroiterfee (17. März 2007)

nice nice


----------



## posh26 (19. März 2007)

Das wurde mir vor kurzem gebracht....habe es auch schon ein wenig modifiziert! Leider noch nicht ganz fertig, wie man sieht  













So long!


----------



## zurkoe (29. März 2007)

Heute angekommen:

hm






graues Geröhr?!













Danke an Bikebruzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (29. März 2007)

Hübsches Kind 

Muss ich mir demnächst mal angucken!

Mfg Krischan


----------



## bikebruzz (30. März 2007)

Das freut mich aber, dass das Teil hier steht


----------



## kingmoe (30. März 2007)

Ja, gut, das Paket war sehr klein - aber die Freude war groß, ehrlich!  






großes Bild:
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/175/439840432_bf6fd2b291_o.jpg


----------



## cluso (30. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ja, gut, das Paket war sehr klein - aber die Freude war groß, ehrlich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich verstehen. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (2. April 2007)

Heute ist die künftige Transportverpackung aka Bikekoffer für meine Lieblinge gekommen:






Endlich habe ich auch ein 3-Liter-Auto  

(OK, es sind 3,3 Liter;-)


----------



## roesli (3. April 2007)

Dein Tankwart wird Dich dafür lieben.

Schön, wenn man der Klimaerwärung gelassen entgegentreten kann, da man Klimaanlage hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (3. April 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ja, gut, das Paket war sehr klein - aber die Freude war groß, ehrlich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau so eine habe ich neulich auch bekommen, bei diesem retro-shop, der hier neulich auch mal in nem thread vorgestellt wurde. 

leider habe ich wenig ahnung von den einzelnen phil wood-modellen, kennst du dich da aus? ist das nun ein aktuelles modell (typenbezeichnung) oder ist die "alt" und wo bekomme ich jetzt zu einem machbaren preis eine passende vorderradnabe her, ohne dass ich bei ebay.com zuschlagen muss? was macht du?


----------



## Edelziege (3. April 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Heute ist die künftige Transportverpackung aka Bikekoffer für meine Lieblinge gekommen:
> 
> Endlich habe ich auch ein 3-Liter-Auto
> 
> (OK, es sind 3,3 Liter;-)



Moin Effendi,

werde ich damit dann in Berlin auch herumgefahren? 
So eine Transportmöglichkeit eröffnet natürlich ganz andere Möglichkeiten, wenn man auf ClassicBikes-Einkaufstour ist. 

Viele Grüße aus dem sonnigen Unterfranken,
Georg


----------



## kingmoe (3. April 2007)

popeye schrieb:


> genau so eine habe ich neulich auch bekommen, bei diesem retro-shop, der hier neulich auch mal in nem thread vorgestellt wurde.
> 
> leider habe ich wenig ahnung von den einzelnen phil wood-modellen, kennst du dich da aus? ist das nun ein aktuelles modell (typenbezeichnung) oder ist die "alt" und wo bekomme ich jetzt zu einem machbaren preis eine passende vorderradnabe her, ohne dass ich bei ebay.com zuschlagen muss? was macht du?



Ich habe sie auch von André (Afrobike). Es war leider die letzte  
Es ist wohl eine relativ alte MTB-Nabe, da mit Schraubkranz und 135mm Einbaubreite. Da passen ja optisch viele - auch aktuellere - Phils als VR-Nabe zu. Ich warte mal, bis ich was schönes finde. Kommt Zeit, kommt Nabe  
Und so teuer sind VR-Naben bei Phil direkt ja auch nicht, ab 120,- US$ geht doch...


----------



## Effendi Sahib (3. April 2007)

roesli schrieb:


> Dein Tankwart wird Dich dafür lieben.
> 
> Schön, wenn man der Klimaerwärung gelassen entgegentreten kann, da man Klimaanlage hat.



Da liegst Du kräftig daneben, Urs!

Das Ding braucht (bei gemäßigter Fahrweise, versteht sich) 10 Liter in der Stadt (Normalbenzin, also genausoviel, wie mein bisheriger "supersauberer" 99er Citroen Xsara 1,4i an Super benötigte!).

Motor dreht beim "Mitschwimmen" im Verkehr nicht über 2000 U/min.

Abgaswerte sind bei den Amis immer vergleichsweise gut, weil die schon in den 70ern angefangen haben, wenigstens Katalysatoren zu verbauen.

(Natürlich redet uns die Industrie ein, neue Autos hätten keinen Abgasausstoß und würden vollkommen emmissionsfrei hergestellt.  ;-)

Es fahren auch viel mehr Camaros und Corvettes und sonstige "Schiffe" mit 10 Litern durch die Stadt, als man denken mag.



Edelziege schrieb:


> Moin Effendi,
> 
> werde ich damit dann in Berlin auch herumgefahren?
> So eine Transportmöglichkeit eröffnet natürlich ganz andere Möglichkeiten, wenn man auf ClassicBikes-Einkaufstour ist.
> ...



Ich sehe da ein Problem Georg - Du wirst danach Deinen Bully UND Deinen Volvo hinterfragen  

Natürlich chauffiere ich Dich gerne wieder mal, dann hätten wir auch kein Problem, Deinen Einkauf ohne Demontage zu trasportieren  

LG Erol 
Kapitän RAUMschiff Voyager


----------



## Edelziege (3. April 2007)

Hallo Erol,

bei Amis sind das immer Gallons, nicht Liter! 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## olli (3. April 2007)

Klimaerwärmung ist glaube ich schon wieder vorbei - hab schon ein paar Tage nix mehr drüber gelesen ...
Blinder Alarm. Wie so oft!


----------



## Edelziege (3. April 2007)

olli schrieb:


> Klimaerwärmung ist glaube ich schon wieder vorbei - hab schon ein paar Tage nix mehr drüber gelesen ...
> Blinder Alarm. Wie so oft!



Sehe ich auch so: Heute morgen hat noch die Sonne geschienen, jetzt regnet es.

Ab morgen fahre ich mit dem Auto zur Arbeit, so geht es ja nicht.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## olli (3. April 2007)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so: Heute morgen hat noch die Sonne geschienen, jetzt regnet es.
> 
> Ab morgen fahre ich mit dem Auto zur Arbeit, so geht es ja nicht.
> 
> ...




In den letzten Wochen und Monaten haben viele Leute das Auto mal stehen lassen oder die StandBy-Geräte ganz abgeschaltet. Wahrscheinlich hat das schon gereicht, die Entwicklung für immer zu stoppen. Ich denke, wir alle können jetzt wieder ganz normal und vernünftig leben, ohne uns durch sinnlose Energie-Askese weiter zu geisseln!


----------



## forever (4. April 2007)

Wow klasse...zu dieser Zeit habe ich von dem Bike nur träumen können - 
und mich dann aufgrund des Geldes für ein Marin Team Marin seinerzeit entschieden - Tange Prestige Ultimate Frame  und XT Ausstattung waren mir recht...btw, kennt hier jemand eine Möglichkeit, wo man die Original Aufkleber noch beziehen kann - oder zumindest eine PhotoShop Vorlage hat?


----------



## pj10 (5. April 2007)

neues rad meiner freundin.
sunset mit kompletter xt ausstattung von anno irgendwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (5. April 2007)

Na, der Kopf der Sattelstütze gehört aber nach hinten. Nettes Rad und eine Freundin, die auf Klassiker steht - Respekt.


----------



## pj10 (5. April 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Na, der Kopf der Sattelstütze gehört aber nach hinten. Nettes Rad und eine Freundin, die auf Klassiker steht - Respekt.



ich wußte doch, dass da was nicht stimmt *grins
wird bei gelegenheit geändert. 

sorry!!! für die anschaffung des rades war nicht der klassische zustand, sondern der preis von bedeutung. ich (wir) gebe(n) es zu. aber es gefällt beiden und fährt sehr gut.

ps: dein zaskar ist sehr lecker. da noch eine white eno ecc nabe rein und die kette ist ansprechend gespannt.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (5. April 2007)

Sunset sagt mehr (ehrlich gesagt) nichts - gibt es darüber was zu erzählen?


----------



## cleiende (13. April 2007)

Heute morgen beim Zoll gewesen, etwas artfremd, aber ausschließlich für 26" Räder geeignet.

Oooops





dann mal weiter





was mag das sein?





Oho!





Der Gott des Windes. Ist aber fuer einen guten Freund. Ich als alter GT-Fahrer habe mir danach gut die Hände gewaschen ;-)
Ach ja, die Gabel und ein passender Steuersatz waren auch dabei.
Alles NOS für USD 150 plus Fracht und Glos-Abgaben.
Nix fuer mich, bin wasserscheu.


----------



## Kint (14. April 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ich als alter GT-Fahrer habe mir danach gut die Hände gewaschen ;-)
> 
> Nix fuer mich, bin wasserscheu.



muss aber dann ne überwindung gewesen sein das teil überhaupt anzupacken...


----------



## versus (14. April 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ist aber fuer einen guten Freund. Ich als alter GT-Fahrer habe mir danach gut die Hände gewaschen ;-)



cleinende ich kann dir sagen:
ist der ruf erst ruiniert...    

schönes teil ! ! !


----------



## cleiende (14. April 2007)

Für gute Freunde tue ich *fast* Alles.
Hatte aber Handschuhe an ;-)

Nee, im Ernst: Man wird altersweise und fasst auch mal ein KLEIN an. Der Aeolus ist ein reiner Tria-Rahmen, hätte der Kamerad in USA noch ein Quantum NOS im Angebot gehabt.......


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (19. April 2007)

Kein riesiges Paket, aber ein kleiner Umschlag kann freude machen 

Ein Ringle Mojo nagelneu ... in der Bucht für 1,00 bekommen   










Gruß
Tommy


----------



## kingmoe (20. April 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ja, gut, das Paket war sehr klein - aber die Freude war groß, ehrlich!



Jippie, seit heute ist die HR-Nabe nicht mehr alleine 





großes Bild: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/224/466122216_7f40014fa1_o.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (23. April 2007)

war zwar nicht in nem paket, hab mich aber trotzdem gefreut 





´92er Scott Peak in noch brauchbarem, aber gut gebrauchten Zustand.
einzig der Sattel...naja...bissl abgefetzt. *gg*


----------



## zingel (24. April 2007)

die Packete der letzten zwei Monate...    





was wohl die Nachbarn denken..?   

...Bikes folgen, wenn sie komplett sind.


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> die Packete der letzten zwei Monate...
> 
> was wohl die Nachbarn denken..?
> 
> ...Bikes folgen, wenn sie komplett sind.



sauber!
meine nachbarn haben sich letztens geweigert ständig pakete anzunehmen (verständlich, da 2 rentner zeitlich natürlich auch stark eingebunden sind  ) und die zustellerin hat mir angeboten ihr eine stelle zu nennen, an der sie die pakete deponieren kann - klar, kein problem, stellen sie´s einfach vor die tür...


----------



## UKW (25. April 2007)

Ja, es ist erstaunlich, wie Logistikunternehmen seit Einführung von Ebay und Co. und Foren wie diesem auf eine ganz neue pekuniäre Basis gestellt worden sind... Auch die Wellpappen-Industrie profitiert wie nie...

Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal ausgerechnet, was Ihr so monatlich/jährlich an Versandkosten ausgebt?


----------



## Davidbelize (25. April 2007)

UKW schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal ausgerechnet, was Ihr so monatlich/jährlich an Versandkosten ausgebt?



den wert von 2 BIKES


----------



## Effendi Sahib (25. April 2007)

...womit wir wieder beim Thema Beschaffungskriminalität sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (25. April 2007)

Ich versuche es damit in Grenzen zu halten


----------



## zingel (25. April 2007)




----------



## Kint (26. April 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


> Ich versuche es damit in Grenzen zu halten



schickst du das deinen us verkäufern ? kommen die sich da nicht verarscht vor ? 

hab heute auch ein päckschen bekommen. ein nahe nos  xc9000 umwerfer. leider falsches schellenmaß aber das wird schon...


----------



## Catsoft (14. Mai 2007)

Heute war Weihnachten 




Moots paßt doch nicht in meinen Fuhrpark 




Wenigsten ist was drin...




Softtail kommt schon hin und gut verpackt ist es 





Ein bischen Titan ist ja dran....

Großen Dank an Mani für einen tollen Rahmen


----------



## Exekuhtot (22. Mai 2007)

Endlich ist es da............. die Farbe ist einfach nur genial.

(Falls jemand ein Schaltauge dafür übrig hat, ich suche eins.)


----------



## roesli (22. Mai 2007)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> (Falls jemand ein Schaltauge dafür übrig hat, ich suche eins.)



Probier's mal hier


----------



## Exekuhtot (22. Mai 2007)

@roesli: Danke für den Tipp hatte ich eben schonmal bekommen, ich hoffe halt noch, dass ich mir den Weg über Amerika sparen kann falls hier noch jemand eins über hat.

Philipp


----------



## insanerider (22. Mai 2007)

der schwinn ist einfach nur...


----------



## Exekuhtot (22. Mai 2007)

Thx, war auch recht schwer dran zukommen aber bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen.

Jetzt muss ich nur schauen, dass ich die Decals ans halten bekomme, kann ich da einfach Klarlack benutzen?


Philipp


----------



## Olllli (22. Mai 2007)

roesli schrieb:


> Probier's mal hier



Oder da.


Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (22. Mai 2007)

Auch danke für diesen Tipp.


philipp


----------



## Deleted 24193 (23. Mai 2007)

morgen,

war gestern beim zoll und habe den neuen rahmen meiner freundin in empfang genommen:












gruß roter


----------



## Radlerin (23. Mai 2007)

Na deine Freundin hat's gut!!!


----------



## versus (23. Mai 2007)

zwar mal wieder ein neo-klassiker von mir, aber die freude war trotzdem gross:













gelb, rot und silber soll es werden:


----------



## Levi Strauss (23. Mai 2007)

RoterOktober schrieb:


> morgen,
> 
> war gestern beim zoll und habe den neuen rahmen meiner freundin in empfang genommen:
> 
> ...




was zahlt man denn für sowas ? also einzeln + mit zoll/porto ?    wär ja schon mein traum so n fat city teil...


----------



## newsboy (23. Mai 2007)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Na deine Freundin hat's gut!!!


ich glaube, da haben's einige freundinnen radtechnisch gut... zumal sie doch für einige radkäufe sehr gut als vorwand dienen können.  

a.


----------



## nutallabrot (24. Mai 2007)

stimmt! Meine hat seit 2 Wochen ein Breezer....das schöne ist, dass es auch mir passt!


----------



## Tuner (24. Mai 2007)

Ich will ja nicht vom Thema abschweifen, aber so ein schickes Rad für die Freundin ist doch immer auch mit Eigennutz verbunden. Man hat einen Grund wieder so viel Geld auszugeben, inverstiert in einen schlanken, sportlichen Körper der Freundin, tut ihr was Gutes und bringt Ihr bei ihren Frust nicht an einem selbst auszulassen sonder radfahren zu gehen um abzuschalten.

Also ich finde das Klasse! Sieht ja auch blöd aus wenn man selbst ein edles Rad fährt und die Freundin auf dem Biria rumreiten muss...

Stefan


----------



## andy1 (24. Mai 2007)

Tuner schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht vom Thema abschweifen, aber so ein schickes Rad für die Freundin ist doch immer auch mit Eigennutz verbunden. Man hat einen Grund wieder so viel Geld auszugeben, inverstiert in einen schlanken, sportlichen Körper der Freundin, tut ihr was Gutes und bringt Ihr bei ihren Frust nicht an einem selbst auszulassen sonder radfahren zu gehen um abzuschalten.
> 
> Also ich finde das Klasse! Sieht ja auch blöd aus wenn man selbst ein edles Rad fährt und die Freundin auf dem Biria rumreiten muss...
> 
> Stefan



Und andere Männers haben auch gefallen daran seine schlanke Freundin auf einem schönen Klassiker fahren zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (25. Mai 2007)

Lag heute bei mir im briefkasten.
was soll ich damit?;-) .....ich schraub die dinger an mein strassentaugliches bahnrad


----------



## kailinds (25. Mai 2007)

This came in today:











And this about a week ago:


----------



## versus (25. Mai 2007)

*W O W ! ! !*


----------



## CarstenB (26. Mai 2007)

...schon im ziegen thread und wieder kein Klein aber auch smooth geweldet und schoen bunt...

war lange auf der wunschliste und das insbesondere ist einfach perfekt fuer einen geologen der alte bikes mag  

18" Goat Deluxe von 1991 in der Farbe "Dinosaurs". Der Aufbau aendert sich sicher noch aber der Rahmen alleine ist schon ein Traum...


----------



## andy1 (26. Mai 2007)

sehr fein 

Dem Aufbau nach hat der Vorbesitzer das mit dem zeitgenössischen Aufbau nicht so eng gesehen...


----------



## Effendi Sahib (26. Mai 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (26. Mai 2007)

Super schönes Goat....

Sind die Rohre so extrem ovalisiert, oder habe ich einen Knick in der Optik?


----------



## CarstenB (26. Mai 2007)

cluso schrieb:


> Super schönes Goat....
> 
> Sind die Rohre so extrem ovalisiert, oder habe ich einen Knick in der Optik?



deine optik ist ok, sie sind so oval. das ist tange tandem rohr...

gruss, carsten


----------



## andy1 (27. Mai 2007)

was ich vergessen hatte zu sagen:
Ich will auch so ein Goat haben, das hat was, dafür gebe ich drei andere wieder her...
Falls also jemand sowas zuviel hat (Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl)...


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Mai 2007)

carsten, a draum  
unglaublich schön diese "wandmalereien"  
ein bike das wirklich NICHT unbedingt gefahren werden muss, zu schade wär's um die lackierung.

ciao
flo


----------



## carthum (27. Mai 2007)

An sich falscher Thread, weil ich das Paket selbst abholen musste...

91er Marin Eldridge Grande, kompletter Originalzustand (die Barends und die Reflektoren sind mittlerweile ab), Zustand sehr gut, hat nie Wald gesehen, geringste Gebrauchsspuren - 99  danke Ebay  Wird nochmal geputzt und alles neu geschimert, gefettet, eingestellt.


----------



## armin-m (13. Juni 2007)

Ist nur halb off-topic weil kein MTB aber zumindest Klassik...  

Ein Kindheitstraum!  

Diamond Back Silver Streak 1982


----------



## Effendi Sahib (14. Juni 2007)

Heute morgen wollte ich mal wieder das Wetter auf Wetter.de checken, als mir einfiel, daß ja heute Mittwoch ist. Also schaute ich, was Aldi nächste Woche für tolle Sachen im Angebot hat.

Danke, liebe Albrecht-Brüder, daß Ihr so konservativ seid, Eure Homepage manchmal sehr spät zu aktualisieren  

Sonst hätte ich nämlich vergessen, daß es heute Falträder für 169 Euro GAB:

Ich also los und habe drei Aldi-Märkte abgeklappert (es war zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr, geöffnet werden die meisten Filiallen um 8!). Überall war es ausverkauft (im 3. wurde mir eines vor der Nase weggeschnappt. Eine rote Ampel weniger...)  

Im vierten Markt habe ich mir dann wie ein Berserker das letzte Bike geschnappt    

Hintergrund: Das Rad ist natürlich nicht für mich sondern für meinen Vater, der sein (unfreiwilliges) Singlespeed Dahon schon umrüsten lassen wollte, weil das mit seinem Gesundheitszustand nicht ganz konform geht.

Und was liegt da näher, ihm zum  65.   ein schönes Geschenk zu machen.

OK, es ist kein MTB doch immerhin ist es in einem Paket verpackt und kommt morgen bei meinen Eltern (gut) an:

Mein Vater mit seinem alten "Taschenfahrrad":






Ähnliches Teil kürzlich bei Tchibo:






Ein Mountainbike hat mein Vater auch - ein Hercules Competition Pro aus den späten 80ern (mit Suntour XC 6000).

LG Erol


----------



## höhenangst (2. Juli 2007)

Hi, 
musste das "Paket" auch selbst abholen,aber die 1800 km haben sich gelohnt!










[/IMG]


----------



## CarstenB (2. Juli 2007)

höhenangst schrieb:


> Hi,
> musste das "Paket" auch selbst abholen,aber die 1800 km haben sich gelohnt!



das ist doch hollaendischer kaese  hast du auch gleich was aus dem coffee shop mit genommen  

schoenes rad und gut, dass es hier gelandet ist 

ach so, stand da noch ein moonrise adroit rum?

gruss, carsten


----------



## versus (2. Juli 2007)

jessesmaria ist das schön ! 1800km sind zwar ne packung, aber dafür kann man so einen trip schon mal machen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (2. Juli 2007)

@höhenangst

Einfach traumhaft . Ich hätte es nicht so weit nach NL gehabt.  

Bleiben die bunten Sachen dran?  

Glückwunsch, Tom


----------



## höhenangst (2. Juli 2007)

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher.  Das Rad ist eh nur zum anschauen, vielleicht tausch ich die Teile noch gegen grüne und blaue ,je nachdem was es noch auf dem Markt in Nos so gibt. Obwohl die Teile wiederspiegel was damals in war bz. machbar, ander werden sagen: "Davon kriegt man ja Augenkrebs!"Hab die Stütze gegen eine silberne Ringle getauscht, das Ergebnis ist aber nicht wirklich umwerfend.


----------



## andy2 (2. Juli 2007)

armin-m schrieb:


> Ist nur halb off-topic weil kein MTB aber zumindest Klassik...
> 
> Ein Kindheitstraum!
> 
> Diamond Back Silver Streak 1982





lustig den rahmen habe ich auch noch in der garage nur die gabel fehlt


----------



## versus (2. Juli 2007)

höhenangst schrieb:


> Das Rad ist eh nur zum anschauen



  daran merke ich dann immer, dass ich nicht wirlkich ein "Classicer" bin... 




höhenangst schrieb:


> Obwohl die Teile wiederspiegel was damals in war bz. machbar, ander werden sagen: "Davon kriegt man ja Augenkrebs!"Hab die Stütze gegen eine silberne Ringle getauscht, das Ergebnis ist aber nicht wirklich umwerfend.



ich finde es mit den bunten teilen, die meiner meinung nach gut zum rahmen passen, top und würde es genau so lassen!


----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2007)

Klassiker?? Ich denke schon. Ist zwar jetzt schon ein paar Tage im Hause, aber erst jetzt kurz vor der Vollendung.

GT Zaskar LE (1996)





Kurz vor der Vollendung mit überwiegend Neo-Klassik-Teilen





P.S. Der neue Flite gefällt mir auch noch nicht so recht. Bitte deswegen mich nicht gleich zerfleischen


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. Juli 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Klassiker?? Ich denke schon. Ist zwar jetzt schon ein paar Tage im Hause, aber erst jetzt kurz vor der Vollendung.
> 
> GT Zaskar LE (1996)
> 
> ...



Rahmen und Gabel passen ja gut zusammen vom Farbton her, das wär ne gute Basis aber die vielen anderen Rot-Töne machen diese schöne Basis kaputt. Reifen (!!), Pedale und der Sattel sollten nicht rot sein. Sattelstütze, Vorbau und die Bremshebel harmonieren perfekt mit dem Rahmen. Also probier's doch mal mit schwarzen Reifen, Sattel und Pedalen, dann bleibt das Eloxalrot ein schönes Schmankerl an dem Rad und es wirkt nicht mehr so überladen. Die Form des Sattels ist finde ich auch extrem daneben.
Mach doch einfach mal schwarze Reifen drauf und stell noch mal ein Foto ein!


----------



## tomasius (3. Juli 2007)

Sehr schöner Rahmen    , aber denn kenn ich ja schon   ! 
Aber diese Reifen ...   
Vielleicht Skinwall oder einfach Schwarze?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## sporty (4. Juli 2007)

@ gt - heini :

Mit eines der schönsten Räder die ich hier jemals gesehen hab.

Vielleicht noch die Kurbel tauschen gegen eine schwarze Race Face Turbine ?


----------



## fuchss (4. Juli 2007)

genau,mach lieber ne schwarze kurbel rann und vieleicht noch ein paar andere teile und schon hast du ein echt schickes klassisches bike das dann sogar recht modern  wirkt...sogar mit den roten reifen. aber auch so wie das rad ist gefällt es mir gut und gerade der rahmen.

falls du ihn mal verkaufst dann kannst du mir gerne bescheit sagen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (17. Juli 2007)

Endlich mal wieder ein richtiges Päckchen - wobei - ganz schön klein für ein ganzes Bike





Ahja - weiß also





Ganz schön eng da drin





Und so sieht es zusammengesteckt aus 





GT Avalanche - Stahlbike - Groove Tube - 3D Gabel - Flip-Flop-Vorbau - komplette DX - alles in gutem - sehr gutem Zustand


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Juli 2007)

Ahhhh, endlich ein Brüderchen :




Meines habe ich seit Dezember 06, hatte vielleicht 50 km gelaufen....


----------



## Ketterechts (18. Juli 2007)

@ Manni1599

Ganz so gut ist meins natürlich nicht erhalten und wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist meins einen Tick größer als deins und dann muss es natürlich korrekt heißen 
- Ahh , endlich ein großer Bruder -  

Mehr Bilder gibt es dann demnächst im GT Forum und natürlich auch einen ersten Fahrbericht - heute musste noch ein Zaskar ran


----------



## newsboy (18. Juli 2007)

kam schon mal in einem anderen thread vor...  

wie immer, könnte alles drin sein:






slicks und santé wechsler in einem mtb forum?! (wenigstens könnte man die rollercams verticken):





wenn interessiert's, hauptsache der rest stimmt dann wieder. 










wenn ich soweit bin, und die slicks runter habe, kommen dort noch weitere bilder dazu.

a.


----------



## fuchss (18. Juli 2007)

ojoj so schick!!!


----------



## popeye (18. Juli 2007)

das wollte ich damals auch mal kaufen... mein gebot war aber - obwohl kein spassgebot - dem anbieter keine antwort wert   aber jetzt isses ja in guten händen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (19. Juli 2007)

newsboy schrieb:


> wenn ich soweit bin, und die slicks runter habe, kommen dort noch weitere bilder dazu.
> a.



jawoll chef, wird sofort erledigt


----------



## fuchss (19. Juli 2007)

ein bild als wenn es direkt vom katalog aus der zeit kommt


----------



## Storck74 (19. Juli 2007)

newsboy schrieb:


> slicks und santé wechsler in einem mtb forum?! (wenigstens könnte man die rollercams verticken):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ketterechts (19. Juli 2007)

Bitte genau so lassen  [/QUOTE]

Bloß nicht  

Mountainbikes mit Slicks find ich echt zum :kotz: 

Das ist ja wie wenn man einen Land Rover Defender tieferlegt und nen Spoiler verpasst - SORRY , aber geht ja wohl garnicht .


----------



## badbushido (24. Juli 2007)

Wenn jeder Ami so verpacken würde...


----------



## oldschooler (9. August 2007)

direkt voam oarnie aus östreich












wird meine nächste winterschlampe werden...


----------



## bsg (9. August 2007)

Nette Winterschlampe ;-).


----------



## andy1 (9. August 2007)

bsg schrieb:


> Nette Winterschlampe ;-).


das bröselt dir im Winter nur so weg...


----------



## bekr (11. August 2007)

hatte schwin nicht mal die passenden sattel im sortiment??? auch mit dem glitzer effekt? ich die gabs sogar nicht nur in blau sondern  auch in rot, grün, silber, schwarz usw... müßte sogar mit schwinn logo gewesen sein, würd mit passenden gel griff  sehr gut zum rad passen

oder halt bezug  vom bananen sattel nehmen und aufm flite oder raufziehen (in der sonne sieht die farbe um schöner aus)



Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Endlich ist es da............. die Farbe ist einfach nur genial.
> 
> (Falls jemand ein Schaltauge dafür übrig hat, ich suche eins.)


----------



## bekr (11. August 2007)

ein wirkliches metallworks bike schönes stück,
was für lenker stopfen sind den dran? die spitzen von von recep`s fixie car scratcher ( http://www.cycles-for-heroes.com ) oder einfach nur plastik/verchromt abdeckung?

und cabelhanger ist nicht gerad~, schau dir mal die Devil hochglanz totenköpfe an für vorn(falls gewünscht kann ich dir mal bild davon machen )
(kann man das tachokabel nicht durchschaft und gabelrohr jagen? und dicke reifen wieder ran sehen schöner aus auch wenn ich sonst auf dünne stehe)
auch so schönes rad





newsboy schrieb:


> kam schon mal in einem anderen thread vor...
> 
> wie immer, könnte alles drin sein:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (11. August 2007)

mein Checker Pig 3066 S, etwas kaputter als gedacht...
da muss man wohl ein paar Kleinigkeiten neu anfertigen.
Beim ersten Test hat sich keine Federung auch nur irgendwie bewegt, werde mal Räder reinhängen müssen für einen weiteren Test.
*
Nichtsdestotrotz suche ich weiterhin ein solches komplettes Rad, evtl im gefälligeren Silbergrau, am besten komplett in gt. Zustand, 1 Größe kleiner.*


----------



## hossegor (11. August 2007)

das sieht ja lustig aus...


----------



## armin-m (11. August 2007)

Ich finde die Farbe geil  

Ein 2050 in dieser Farbe habe ich meiner Frau mal seinerzeit zum Geburtstag geschenkt
mit schwarzer LX und den gewünschten Komponenten in 3D violet

Nur Porno


----------



## euphras (11. August 2007)

Ich finds schlimm. Eine der krudesten Konstruktionen aus dem Beginn der "Fully Ära". Schwingt sich das nicht auf, sind ja keine augenscheinlichen Dämpfer vorhanden?!? Naja, wenn der Carbonring mal bricht, wird man wenigstens nur ein paar Zentimeter "tiefergelegt" dank dem Querträger an der Schwinge  


Meine Meinung, Dir muß es gefallen !


----------



## newsboy (11. August 2007)

naja, das rad kreist nun noch mehr im süden seine runden... war doch nicht ganz das richtige für mich.  

a.



bekr schrieb:


> ein wirkliches metallworks bike schönes stück,
> was für lenker stopfen sind den dran? die spitzen von von recep`s fixie car scratcher ( http://www.cycles-for-heroes.com ) oder einfach nur plastik/verchromt abdeckung?
> 
> und cabelhanger ist nicht gerad~, schau dir mal die Devil hochglanz totenköpfe an für vorn(falls gewünscht kann ich dir mal bild davon machen )
> ...


----------



## andy1 (11. August 2007)

euphras schrieb:


> Ich finds schlimm. Eine der krudesten Konstruktionen aus dem Beginn der "Fully Ära". Schwingt sich das nicht auf, sind ja keine augenscheinlichen Dämpfer vorhanden?!? Naja, wenn der Carbonring mal bricht, wird man wenigstens nur ein paar Zentimeter "tiefergelegt" dank dem Querträger an der Schwinge
> 
> 
> Meine Meinung, Dir muß es gefallen !



habe es auch nur der krassen Konstruktion wegen gekauft, ich finds aussergewöhnlich - auch wenn es nur optisch ist...
und technisch gesehen eher ein Flop.
die Farbe ist nicht so toll... zuviel lila... aber bleibt so.


----------



## Exekuhtot (12. August 2007)

@bekr: Ich bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Sattel in den das Schwinn Logo eingestickt ist.

Das Glitzerblau des Sattels sieht meiner Meinung nach nicht so schön aus, da der Rahemn schon genug glitzert und leuchtet....^^

MfG

Philipp


----------



## Levi Strauss (4. September 2007)

endlich ....


----------



## mountymaus (4. September 2007)

Hallo @all!
Hurra, bei mir sind gleich zwei große Pakete angekommen 

Da liegt er nach der Zollabfertigung im Kofferraum 





Nun sieht er so aus. Einige Veränderungen werden noch vorgenommen.





Das zweite Paket, welches ich erhalten habe  

Dieses Paket hat eine viel kürzere Reise hinter sich.





Und so sieht es komplett aus. Nur den Sattel musste ich runter schmeißen, da dieser fertig war.





Weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (4. September 2007)

du perverse Sau, Du! Gleich 2 so geile Stücker.


----------



## oldschooler (28. September 2007)

ich war es zwar selbst abholen, passt aber trotzdem hier hin-...


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. September 2007)

Levi Strauss schrieb:


> endlich ....



  für ein Phoenix würd ich einiges geben.


----------



## zaskar-le (29. September 2007)

@oldschooler: Ist das der kleine Keller-Racker aus ebay?
Habschverpasst, ich könnte mich vielleicht ärgern.
Aber dann hat er ja noch ein schönes Zuhause gefunden.

Tolles Ding!


----------



## D-MAN (1. Oktober 2007)

-papa papa, meins meins
-das hättste gerne...




ja, schaut schon mal gut aus:




das warn noch farben damals




meine neue stadtschlampe





paar schrammen und blessuren, fehlende dacals am unterrohr, wilder teilemix, aber was solls, is eh nur für die stadt und steht jetzt schon mit kindersitz drauf, schutzblechen etc. draußen. bilder davon erspar ich euch


----------



## LLcoolfreak (1. Oktober 2007)

Am Samstag wurde mein ´95 TEAM MARIN geliefert, top Zustand - keine 1000km gelaufen würde ich vermuten. 
Die original Laufräder habe ich gegen tune ausgetauscht und auch der Vorbau mußte aus Geo gründen weichen.
Eigentlich ist das bike für meine Freundin gedacht, allerdings glaube ich kaum, das sie mit der Geo zurecht-kommt - dann nehm ich es halt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (1. Oktober 2007)

nicht wirklich klassisch aber mit einem sehr klassischen namen versehen, 
ausserdem ist es von laredo texas nach passau germany -9000km- in nur 8 tagen gereist und auch noch am zoll vorbei gerutscht 

also ein bild wert


----------



## Exekuhtot (6. Oktober 2007)

Geil geil geil, hatte eins in grau ist leider zerbröselt.......


----------



## Levi Strauss (11. Oktober 2007)

hab auch was vom zollamt geholt ;+)     und der karton kam wirklich von ihm - könnt ihr euch den schreck vorstellen !?


----------



## Protorix (11. Oktober 2007)

nein! wir wollen nicht mehr sehen.... der versandscheind da genügt


----------



## Levi Strauss (11. Oktober 2007)

Protorix schrieb:


> nein! wir wollen nicht mehr sehen.... der versandscheind da genügt




für n rahmen hat's nicht gereicht ....


----------



## Rüpel (12. Oktober 2007)

newsboy schrieb:


>



Klasse Rad. 

Was sind das für Reifen?


----------



## CarstenB (12. Oktober 2007)

Rüpel schrieb:


> Klasse Rad.
> 
> Was sind das für Reifen?



das sind Specialized Turbo S von 89 oder 90. 

http://www.bikepro.com/products/tires/spec_narrow.html

Gruss, Carsten


----------



## Rüpel (12. Oktober 2007)

Danke


----------



## Nikki77 (6. November 2007)

Stand heute vor meiner Tür, hat wohl der Nachbar angenommen!
Ohne Zoll?
Auf jeden Fall perfekt verpackt!


----------



## Protorix (6. November 2007)

kam das packet aus texas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikki77 (7. November 2007)

Nö aus dem schönen Vermont


----------



## zaskar-le (7. November 2007)

*Nanu?*






   









Frisch ausm Karton geschlüpft...
Großer Dank an RoterOktober, die Verpackung war wirklich perfekt!


----------



## YoKris (8. November 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> *Nanu?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Ding! Und das zu nem echt fairen Preis!  

Hoffen wir mal, dass der Leitner-Hinterbau ausnahmsweise noch funktionstüchtig ist! 

Freu mich auf den weiteren Aufbau...hoffe du hälst uns auf dem Laufenden! 

Yo


----------



## zaskar-le (8. November 2007)

YoKris schrieb:


> Freu mich auf den weiteren Aufbau...hoffe du hälst uns auf dem Laufenden! Yo



Klar, ich poste sofort, wenn sich was tut. Ich brauche aber noch etwas Zeit, um Teile zu sammeln; soll ja schön werden. Ich werde ihn ganz klassisch (und vorwiegend mit silbernen Parts) aufbauen. Zur Zeit kommen bei mir zuhause jeden Tag 1-2 Päckchen an (Weihnachten? Was ist Weihnachten??). 

Der Paketbote schaut mich schon immer so komisch an, wahrscheinlich bin ich schon Tagesgespräch in der Postverteilstelle  
Hach, ist das schöööön...

LG, Christian


----------



## biker1967 (8. November 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Der Paketbote schaut mich schon immer so komisch an, wahrscheinlich bin ich schon Tagesgespräch in der Postverteilstelle
> Hach, ist das schöööön...
> 
> LG, Christian


Paß blos auf das es dir nicht so ergeht wie einem Kumpel von mir, auch in Berlin ansässig.
Dem sind bei nem Paketdienst einige Sendungen abhanden gekommen. Der ist im Moment auf die Typen nicht gut zu sprechen...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. November 2007)

Reset Knöpfchen für meine Judy Race, die fassen sich vieleicht mal gut an


----------



## Splatter666 (9. November 2007)

Moin!

Das hier hat der DHL-Bote heute bei mir stehen gelassen:  





Was da wohl drin is?





Aha





Soso





Das nimmt ja kein Ende





Und so sieht das Ganze dann einigermaßen zusammengeschraubt aus 




(Hintergrund bitte ignorieren  )

Vielen Dank an den Wolkentreiber, super Verpackung!
Einige Teile sind schon getauscht... So, wie ich das sehe, is der Schaft der Manitou einen halben Zentimeter zu kurz-zumindest für den vorhandenen Seuersatz  

Ciao, Splat


----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. November 2007)

Bei mir ist auch was angekommen,
sieht in Natura auch besser aus als auf diesem unscharfen Foto


----------



## hornnebel (15. November 2007)

ist zwar nur ein kleines paket,aber musste ich mal posten.9 tage aus schweden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stratege-0815 (15. November 2007)

Heute bin ich auch mal dran.

2 von 3 eingetroffen aus England, so ein Paket hätte die deutsche Post wohl gar nicht angenommen.




Gelblinge kommen zum Vorschein




Laufradsatz Mavic / XTR M900




Und das beste daran , ersteigert habe ich das Set für £43,00!



Zustand ist zugegebenermaßen nicht NOS. Aber ich werde die Dinger ja auch nicht schonen, sondern wirklich benutzen. Außerdem hat mein Chef früher immer gesagt:"Da geht'ste mal mit nem Ölläppchen drüber - dann glänzt das wieder wie neu. Leg mal ins Lager."

Die auf dem Auktionsbild gezeigten Reifen sollen im dritten Paket sein - ob die allerdings noch kommen wird sich zeigen.




Ob die Gelblinge (36 Loch) mittelfristig zum Verkauf stehen werde ich dann bei Zeiten melden. Die sehen wirklich eher Neon als Gold aus.


----------



## oldschooler (15. November 2007)

daher wohl auch citron der name der fabre und nicht gold


----------



## CarstenB (21. November 2007)

zur abwechslung hat der nette herr von ups heute mal wieder etwas fuer mich gebracht 
















schlicht und schoen. ein 95er mountain, 1" lenkkopf. braucht ein klein wenig zuwendung um in alter frische zu erstrahlen aber das ist bei den titanen ja schnell gemacht. 

gruss, carsten


----------



## newsboy (21. November 2007)

CarstenB schrieb:


> zur abwechslung hat der nette herr von ups heute mal wieder etwas fuer mich gebracht
> schlicht und schoen. ein 95er mountain, 1" lenkkopf. braucht ein klein wenig zuwendung um in alter frische zu erstrahlen aber das ist bei den titanen ja schnell gemacht.
> gruss, carsten



komm schon, houston ist nur transit!  

wie das auge täuschen kann... das steuerrohr sieht mehr wie ein 1 1/8" oder sogar 1 1/4" aus.

ach... ja sieht schlicht und schön aus.

ashok


----------



## elsepe (21. November 2007)

sehr schönes projekt mal wieder für dich. die lve ist heute angekommen. sie ist ja noch schöner  als auf den bildern. danke dir nochmal.

seb

p.s. danke auch noch für den süßkram


----------



## badbushido (21. November 2007)

Gratuliere Carsten, geiler Flaschenhalter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (2. Dezember 2007)

Das hier hab ich am Samstag in einem grossen Karton bei der Post geholt, zusammengestellt und fotografiert:  

Yo Eddy in cherry. Wird nun in den nächsten Wochen klassisch umgebaut, der Riser bleibt allerdings, sonst ist mir das Ding wohl zu tief vorne. Bilder gibts, wenn ich fertig bin. 

happy trails


----------



## Lowrider (7. Dezember 2007)

Das wurde mir heute überbracht


----------



## Lowrider (7. Dezember 2007)

17 kg italienisches werkzeug


----------



## Jesus Freak (7. Dezember 2007)

Lowrider schrieb:


> 17 kg italienisches werkzeug



Ein Traum! Wieviel löhnt man dafür?


----------



## Owl Hollow (7. Dezember 2007)

Besonders schön ist die Adressetikette direkt auf dem Kasten


----------



## Nikki77 (7. Dezember 2007)

Lowrider schrieb:


> 17 kg italienisches werkzeug



SUUUPPPPEERRRRNEEEIIIIDDDDIISSCCCHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## versus (7. Dezember 2007)

oh gott, wie geil ist das denn ???


----------



## roesli (7. Dezember 2007)

Lowrider schrieb:


> 17 kg italienisches werkzeug



Du Seggl!  

Woher, wieviel, warum, wofür?

Neidisch, 

R.


----------



## Protorix (7. Dezember 2007)

wow die schweizer werden neidisch das gefällt mir ...


----------



## Racing Pit (7. Dezember 2007)

also was haltet ihr von 4 monaten lieferzeit und vo bike centurion xxv sonderedition 25 years?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (7. Dezember 2007)

hier darfst du erst posten wenn das radl da ist. steht doch auch drüber  . hier gibts klare regeln!

solange es noch nicht da ist musst du hier posten. da hab ich deinen ersten "beitrag" auch schon hin geschoben.

kanndochnichtsoschwersein
flo


----------



## Racing Pit (7. Dezember 2007)

floibex schrieb:


> hier darfst du erst posten wenn das radl da ist. steht doch auch drüber  . hier gibts klare regeln!
> 
> solange es noch nicht da ist musst du hier posten. da hab ich deinen ersten "beitrag" auch schon hin geschoben.
> 
> ...



ich dacht schon es wär mein fehler gewesen das er plötzlich weg war.....


----------



## Lowrider (8. Dezember 2007)

Lowrider schrieb:


> 17 kg italienisches werkzeug



danke für die blumen. sticker sind weg. kiste ausgezählt und abgestaubt. alles ok.

war auf einer schweizerseite unter der rubrik haushalt/garten/werkzeuge eingestellt. hab eigentlich schraubenzieher gesucht und bin darauf gekommen.


----------



## badbushido (9. Dezember 2007)

Habe letzthin in einem Radladen unter Trainingsrollen Garantiefällen einen verstaubten 50th Anny entdeckt. Komplett mit Papierkram.
Habe mich dann mal dumm gestellt. Leider musste die Verkäuferin den Chef fragen, was der Preis sei. Der wusste leider Bescheid.
Jetzt fristet er (der Koffer  ) halt weiter sein Dasein unter dem Gerümpel.


----------



## Lowrider (9. Dezember 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


> Habe letzthin in einem Radladen unter Trainingsrollen Garantiefällen einen verstaubten 50th Anny entdeckt. Komplett mit Papierkram.
> Habe mich dann mal dumm gestellt. Leider musste die Verkäuferin den Chef fragen, was der Preis sei. Der wusste leider Bescheid.
> Jetzt fristet er (der Koffer  ) halt weiter sein Dasein unter dem Gerümpel.



der 50th Anny fehlt mir noch;-)


----------



## oldschooler (12. Dezember 2007)

das schiff aus bordeaux liegt im dock:


----------



## CarstenB (19. Dezember 2007)

...schon wieder ein Paket und schon wieder fuer mich 

ich dachte ich brauch mal was schlichtes und weniger buntes als Kontrast zu den doch sehr bunten und schrillen Merlins und Kleins, da kam dieses Kunstwerk gerade recht 







































Der Rahmen ist von 88 oder 89 und ist fuer Scott Carroll gebaut worden, der fuer Trimble damals Rennen gefahren ist. Eigentlich sollte er erstmals bei den Worlds 90 in Durango zum Einsatz kommen, aber Scott fand ihn zu schoen zum Fahren und deshalb ist er nach wie vor unbenutzt und bis auf die paar Lackmacken wie neu. Da Scott beruechtigt war, die Rahmen zu "zertreten" ist dieser mit 6 extra Lagen Karbon und Kevlar verstaerkt worden. Der Rahmen ist damals "The Homer Hammer Extra Special" getauft worden. Homer war Scott's Spitzname...

Gruss, Carsten


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Dezember 2007)

du nun wieder ...

ich weiss schon warum ich diesen fred in der beobachtung habe und jedesmal "nervös" werde wenn dein name erscheint 

glückwunsch 

ciao
flo


----------



## Protorix (19. Dezember 2007)

dafür haben wir echte Bäume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (19. Dezember 2007)

Die Farbe ist das wahre Grellow ;-).


----------



## andy1 (19. Dezember 2007)

datt iss doch wieda in deen Uhsah da irschendwo 

gigantomatisch  Original? Gabel?

den Lackierer brauch ich auch, bei meinem grünen T. besteht Verwechslungsgefahr mit dem Essobike (was der Carsten evtl. gar nicht kennt).


----------



## Nikki77 (19. Dezember 2007)

soviel zum Thema Kifferlackierungen der Amis!


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (19. Dezember 2007)

....und überlegt dochmal wieviel Geld er an den Weihnachtsbaum jedes Jahr spart!!!!!


----------



## schnebelke (19. Dezember 2007)

@carsten b

NICE!!! mit der farbe wär ich gerne unterwegs!

 
:schneb


----------



## der_saxe (19. Dezember 2007)

@carsten

 Absolut der Hammer. Da sollteste den Beutel mit den bunten Pillen immer beim Biken dabei haben.  Viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach nem passenden Trikot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diggler (19. Dezember 2007)

@ oldschooler
immer wieder schön so ein Zaskar! scheint ja in Top-Zustand zu sein


----------



## oldschooler (19. Dezember 2007)

NOS 

jetzt wird schon fleißig am aufbau überlegt(auch wenn der noch jahre dauern wird,...)


----------



## Diggler (20. Dezember 2007)

ich würde als Vorbau auf jeden Fall einen silbernen Answer A-TAC nehmen. Das passt optisch genial. siehe: Zaskar+ATAC
gruss,
diggler


----------



## retrobikeguy (3. Januar 2008)

Lovin that trimble CarstenB  , about time someone bought it, I nearly bought it a year or so ago but could not afford his price  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just arrived, My first Yo


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Januar 2008)

So, endlich, eins aus England, eins von peru73:







GT Avalanche 1990, viel Arbeit, aber wenn man's unbedingt haben will...




GT Zaskar 1991, nur nochmal ordentlich polieren, soll am WE fertig werden.

Gruß,
Manni


----------



## andy2 (9. Januar 2008)

ganz klar das das linke aus england kam


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Januar 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> ganz klar das das linke aus england kam



Ja, echte Verpackungskünstler


----------



## Catsoft (9. Januar 2008)

Glückwunsch Manni! Wir wirklich Zeit für einen Keller


----------



## cube elite 1 (9. Januar 2008)

Tja Manni....dann möchte ich Dich auf dem weissen Avalanche mal beim nächsten Klassikertreffen in den HaBe´s sehen dafür nehme ich auch den langen Weg aus Bremen in Kauf 
Hast ja aber noch viel Arbeit vor Dir...oder?
Willst Du den Rahmen neu lackieren?naja ...muß ja wohl


----------



## andy1 (9. Januar 2008)

Ein Foto von Pedalen die schon vor einiger Zeit gekommen sind, habe ich wohl noch nicht gezeigt...

XC-Pro-Pedalen mit den Ti-Achsen, die originalen nebendran, waren mal recht günstig 

Und da hat sich mal jemand richtig Mühe gemacht und richtig Formnester geschnippelt für die schönen Parts:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrobikeguy (16. Januar 2008)

Parcelforce Just delivered a big box     

















Yup - another carbon baby for the collection, specialized epic circa 1992


----------



## elsepe (16. Januar 2008)

nice frame, nice cat


----------



## retrobikeguy (16. Januar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> nice frame, nice cat




Thank you , thats Frank (siamese chocolate point), he's 15 years old and still appreciates a new frame.


----------



## Kint (16. Januar 2008)

retrobikeguy schrieb:


> Thank you , thats Frank (siamese chocolate point), he's 15 years old and still appreciates a new frame.



especially one that comes from a cat holders household huh ? 
are those carbon epics partially or fully identic to "that" ti / carbon epic ?


----------



## retrobikeguy (17. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> especially one that comes from a cat holders household huh ?
> are those carbon epics partially or fully identic to "that" ti / carbon epic ?




Very similar up to 1992 but the later Ti ones had the titanium Lugs painted Grey  like this one (for sale @ http://www.samsbike.com/mtb/otakara.htm) - very nice but very expensive


----------



## retrobikeguy (17. Januar 2008)

Also the steel / carbon ones have eyelets on the dropouts for mudguards or a back rack


----------



## ZeFlo (17. Januar 2008)

retrobikeguy schrieb:


> Also the steel / carbon ones have eyelets on the dropouts for mudguards or a back rack



... and i know why! 

this bike was designed for global commuting 

some years ago, i saw one of these eyleted steel/carbon epics in my hometown pulling a burley kids trailer fully equipped with kickstand, mudguards and blackburn rack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







nice find btw, and thanks for filling classic bikes gallery with your bikes  i love this rc100.

ciao
flo


----------



## felixdelrio (17. Januar 2008)

retrobikeguy schrieb:


> very nice but very expensive



Come on, Lee. Only 1700 GBP (shipping not included)


----------



## CarstenB (17. Januar 2008)

retrobikeguy schrieb:


> Very similar up to 1992 but the later Ti ones had the titanium Lugs painted Grey  like this one (for sale @ http://www.samsbike.com/mtb/otakara.htm) - very nice but very expensive



that one is sold (as it says in the advert) since 2003 or 2004, along with the Manitou. i saw it and the Manipou at a certain place in switzerland in summer 2004... 

carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (17. Januar 2008)

retrobikeguy schrieb:


> Very similar up to 1992 but the later Ti ones had the titanium Lugs painted Grey  like this one (for sale @ - very nice but very expensive



nice, thanks. since "the epic" is the only speci I'LD like to own, this means maybe theres potential for a cheap find of some of those painted frames... stripping th epaint shouldnt be that problem anyway i guess ? duck and cover.....


----------



## kailinds (15. Februar 2008)

Der Pfostmann kam heute mich visitieren. Bekomme diese Laufräder. Die sind die originale Laufräder von Tinker Juarez aus 1993 (Klein Adroit EX "Team Storm"). Ringlé Nabe, Sun Chinook Felge, Wheelsmith Speichen. SEHR GEIL  














Ziel:


----------



## DasletzteRaven (15. Februar 2008)

.. sicher nicht DAS "größte" Paket, hab aber trotzdem auf heißen Kohlen gesessen. warum? .... K.A. wie der Ami das gemacht hat, aber ich hab für den Versand nur 8 USD bezahlen müssen?? ... 
Hat aber alles gapasst


----------



## elsepe (15. Februar 2008)

und 20 us dollar sind auch n fairer preis


----------



## DasletzteRaven (15. Februar 2008)

... war nur fürn zoll! ... hab schon ein bische mehr löhnen müssen


----------



## Protorix (15. Februar 2008)

der for race use ONLY aufkleber ist geil 

ja nichts anderes damit machen NUR rennen fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (16. Februar 2008)

die woche war ganz erfolgreich

paket nummer 1 kam am mittwoch





paket nummer 2 kamm heute









in paket nummer 1 war nur das rahmenset sattel und laufraeder hab ich mal so zum testen zusammen gesteckt.

ich wollte eigentlich paket 1 mit paket 2 kombinieren aber nach betrachten der möglichkeiten kommt als bremse zumindest doch eher ne magura in betracht. ansonsten müsste ich so ne komische halterung an die sattelklemme pappen und das find ich nich so prickelnd.
die deore schaltwerk und umwerferschilder sind lustig griffelt, hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.
seb


----------



## Storck74 (16. Februar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> seb



Ist das eine Lenker Vorbau Einheit, oder sehe ich das falsch  

Markus


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Februar 2008)

mein erstes nicht gt. hooger booger nos und nib. der lack ist einfach eine augenweide.   

such noch nos sw lx teile dafür.

hooger booger engl. = dicker popel deut.


----------



## YoKris (20. Februar 2008)

Hey David...

so eins suche ich auch schon länger - extrem rar.   Eigentlich auch nichts besonderes, aber die Marke hat irgendwie was! Auf jeden Fall haben die Bikes ein richtig schönes Design! Erinnere mich auch an ein Hooger Booger mit schwarzem Rahmen und weißer Gabel - schicker Style!

Hätte übrigens die passenden schwarzen LX Cantis - kann heute Abend oder spätestens Morgen mal Bilder machen und dir zukommen lassen. Sind gebraucht, aber ohne wirkliche Abnutzungsspuren.

Wo treibt man sowas eigentlich auf!?

greets
//yo


----------



## matzeberlin (20. Februar 2008)

und ich hätte noch ein hoogerbooger snowboard für die komplette sammlung...


----------



## elsepe (23. Februar 2008)

tadaaa!




danke an olli und bertel, der rahmen ist in einem superzustand wie angesagt. danke.


seb


----------



## bertel (23. Februar 2008)

der olli hat den ja noch nicht mal mehr ausgepackt


----------



## elsepe (23. Februar 2008)

nee , der kann maximal nen tag bei ihm rumgestanden haben.

mich freuts....

seb

p.s. hast du ne ahnung wo ich andere ausfallenden bekommen kann oder anfertigen?


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Februar 2008)

Heute, im Büro. 
Mein dunkelbrauner Versender mit drei Buchstaben informierte mich über eine Geiselnahme durch einen berüchtigten Eintreiber. 
Also sofort Bleistift fallenlassen, und los.

Am Tatort VIEL, VIEL geredet > sing when you´re winning!  

*Dann erstmal Transportprobleme lösen...  *






*Zuhause angekommen: Vorrat an Verpackungsmaterial aufstocken...*





*Dann passierte es: er schlüpfte!*








*glücklich*
Christian


----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Heute, im Büro.
> Mein dunkelbrauner Versender mit drei Buchstaben informierte mich über eine Geiselnahme durch einen berüchtigten Eintreiber.
> Also sofort Bleistift fallenlassen, und los.
> 
> ...



chöööön...  dein mini ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (29. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> dein mini ?



Ja, Männerprotest > muss nicht mehr zu IKEA


----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ja, Männerprotest > muss nicht mehr zu IKEA



ich wollte sagen hip , aber das darf ich ja nicht....


----------



## felixdelrio (29. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Geiselnahme durch einen berüchtigten Eintreiber.



Ja ja, die Geiselnehmer aus der Kufsteiner Strasse. Die kenne ich auch.

"Guten Tag Herr S., jetzt sagen Sie mir erstmal was in dem Paket überhaupt drin ist?!"

"Da Sie das freundlicherweise mit Ihrem eigenen Zoll-Klebeband wieder verschlossen haben, können Sie mir das sicher eher beantworten."

Nee, im Ernst. Der Berliner Zoll ist meistens OK. Höfliches Auftreten und die entsprechenden ebay Papiere vorausgesetzt.


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ich wollte sagen hip , aber das darf ich ja nicht....



  
Vielleicht ein ganz klein wenig  
Aber er gefällt mir, und er macht Laune.
Aber, ääh, eigentlich gehts hier eher ums Xizang...


----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein ganz klein wenig
> Aber er gefällt mir, und er macht Laune.
> Aber, ääh, eigentlich gehts hier eher ums Xizang...



ich glaub du hast mit beiden gezeigten fortbewegungsmitteln deinen spass. ein xizang is was feines....


----------



## Onegear (29. Februar 2008)

das Xizang ist echt geil. sieht echt gut erhalten aus.
Das beste am Münü sind aber die fetten Alpinas


----------



## YoKris (29. Februar 2008)

Hey Christian!

ziemlich fat; you know what I mean!


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Februar 2008)

YoKris schrieb:


> Hey Christian!
> ziemlich fat; you know what I mean!



 
Hoffentlich kommt nicht bald noch ein Paket aus England... 
Ich hoffe, ich kann meine Pfoten unter Kontrolle halten.
Du weißt sicher auch schon, was ich meine... Aqua fade...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. Februar 2008)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Ja ja, die Geiselnehmer aus der Kufsteiner Strasse. Die kenne ich auch.
> 
> "Guten Tag Herr S., jetzt sagen Sie mir erstmal was in dem Paket überhaupt drin ist?!"
> 
> ...



Die Bielefelder Zollbeamten waren bislang auch immer sehr nett.
Papiere muss ich keine mitbringen, kann mich bei denen bei eBay einloggen,
dann drucken die sich das aus 

Zahlen muss ich aber auch immer, die Versandkosten rechnen sie aber nicht mit ein,
ist doch auch was wert...




Btw: Schickes Xizang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sine88 (29. Februar 2008)

bei uns in leipzsch berechnen die ab 22 euronen den versand mit rein.


----------



## cleiende (29. Februar 2008)

sine88 schrieb:


> bei uns in leipzsch berechnen die ab 22 euronen den versand mit rein.



exakt nach Vorschrift.


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> exakt nach Vorschrift.



Also ich schreibe an dieser Stelle lieber nicht, was ich heute erlebt habe.
Aber es scheint ja enormen Spielraum zwischen 0 und 100 zu geben.
Bei mir wars dann die 0


----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> exakt nach Vorschrift.



hier ist immer der kollege der gerade auf fortbildung war am besten über die vorschrift informiert. gottseidank halten die die fortbildungen alle 4 monate ab, sonst kämen die bei den schnellen änderungen bezüglich der vk gar nicht mehr hinterher....


----------



## Retrostar (5. März 2008)

Heute war es dann endlich so weit, der Mann von Fedex stand vor meiner Tür!

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/51361]
	
[/URL]

Schmutzig, aber sonst Top!


----------



## cube elite 1 (5. März 2008)

Meinen Glückwunsch...da hast du dir aber ein schönes Geschenk gemacht 
Hoffe,das du das Gute Stück mal mit zum Classictreffen bringst.Sollte eigentlich bald mal wieder losgehen 
Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (7. März 2008)

bin fremdgegangen.gestern bei mir eingetroffen.......................HOOGER BOOGER nos
was man auf dem bild nicht richtig erkennt ist,das der rahmen vorne rot ist und nach hinten orange wird. super lack übrigends.
tange röhrchen
decals unter lack
wenn ich ihn [email protected]  KOMMT NE SCHWARZE LX DRANNE.

jahrgang    von hooger booger ist nicht viel zu finden.
wer ahnung oder nen prospekt hat bitte melden.


----------



## zaskar-le (7. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> KOMMT NE SCHWARZE LX DRANNE



Was sonst...  
Glückwunsch!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (7. März 2008)

Endlich hat die Sucherei ein Ende!













Und der Zoll war garnicht so teuer 



Ok ok, die roten Nippel kommen noch raus...


----------



## wifkus (8. März 2008)

Das Paket kam schon vorige Woche, aber ich war so aufgeregt dass ich nicht ans fotografieren gedacht habe. Da es heute nun regnet, hole ich das mal nach.






Mit dem Baujahr 98 sicher grenzwertig, aber trotzdem ein wunderschöner klassischer Rahmen...


----------



## höhenangst (8. März 2008)

Wow is der schick!!


----------



## wifkus (8. März 2008)

höhenangst schrieb:


> Wow is der schick!!



In der Tat. Leider kommen die ovalen Rohre auf dem Bild gar nicht zu Geltung.  
Ich bin gespannt wie es sich fahren wird. Bis dahin wird es aber noch etwas dauern...


----------



## roesli (8. März 2008)

Auf die Gefahr hin, mich unbeliebt zu machen:

Der verwinkelte Hinterbau find ich hässlich die Nacht, und der Sinn dieser Konstruktion will mir auch nicht recht einleuchten. Gelötete Kabelführungen am Steuerrohr mit einer Abstufung drin sind ein rahmenkonstruktionstechnisches Verbrechen.

....und über die italienische Farbgebung will ich mich besser gar nicht auslassen  

Kurz: Den neid ich Dir nicht


----------



## wifkus (8. März 2008)

@roesli: Du machst dich nicht unbeliebt. Freie Meinungsäußerung.de


----------



## Don Trailo (18. März 2008)

kein spektakel  
 , doch mich verbindet da ne alte geschichte....the summer 93


----------



## Der Meeester (19. März 2008)

Ich hatte es ausgepackt bevor ich die Kamera holen konnte...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrobikeguy (19. März 2008)

Just arrived today  

Kestrel CSX


----------



## Inigo Montoya (19. März 2008)

retrobikeguy schrieb:


> Just arrived today
> 
> Kestrel CSX


schoener rahmen, gratuliere!


----------



## zingel (19. März 2008)

retrobikeguy schrieb:


> Kestrel CSX



  ...original colour?


----------



## retrobikeguy (19. März 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> ...original colour?




Sadly not, but Its better than the original red


----------



## Don Trailo (20. März 2008)

retrobikeguy schrieb:


> Sadly not, but Its better than the original red


yes, very nice paintjob


----------



## expresso'93 (25. März 2008)

Der Osterhase hat mir heute ein verspätetes Ei gebracht und dazu war's auch noch eckig  
Der Inhalt hat mich aber dann schnell wieder besänftigt


----------



## andy2 (25. März 2008)

mich haette das zum kotzen gebracht, sorry aber sowas von haesslich


----------



## zaskar-le (25. März 2008)

@expresso93:

Schönes Teil! Ist das der aus ebay, der vor einigen Wochen ausgelaufen ist? In natura habe ich noch nie einen gesehen. Wie fährt sich eigentlich das gute Stück, hat da jemand Erfahrung? Auch hier im Forum ist das Libido ja eher knapp vertreten.

  
Christian


----------



## Deleted 76843 (25. März 2008)

Wie viel mm muss denn die Gabel haben? Ist doch eine extreme Einbauhöhe oder täuscht das Bild?

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (25. März 2008)

Das Ding muss man mögen - oder es wie andy2 halten ...


----------



## expresso'93 (26. März 2008)

@andy2

Ich stehe auch mehr auf die alten Brodie's, allein schon weil man ne Gatorblade fahren kann. Aber seit ich ein Libido '96 bei Brodie in Vancouver in der Hand hatte, wollte ich einen haben, egal ob hässlich oder nicht 

@billi joe

Gabel sollte so 440 haben, '96er Judy DH oder ähnliche Gabel


----------



## Inigo Montoya (26. März 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> mich haette das zum kotzen gebracht, sorry aber sowas von haesslich


 die lackierung ist auch nicht meins...
ein ibis ti szazbo ist auch nicht viel schoener aber ich mag brodie einfach. viele erfolg beim aufbau!
btw. wuerde mich auch interessieren, ob dass der libido aus der bucht ist. verkaeufer war aus wien.


----------



## expresso'93 (26. März 2008)

Das ist der Rahmen aus der Bucht, kommt direkt aus Wien.


----------



## insanerider (4. April 2008)

heute kam etwas....und an der stelle endet wohl die suche nach meinem perfekten klassiker...aber erstmal schauen wir in die kiste





gut verpackt





ah...das war also die kleine rolle





und hier der rest..ich freu mich gerade




lara freut sich für papa





mein 93er pro fro


----------



## Exekuhtot (4. April 2008)

Ähm, ich glaube ich will auch eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (4. April 2008)

Ich stehe ja nicht so auf Yeti, aber der gefällt mir auch  
Sieht doch auch mehr als prima aus für sein Alter!
Oder etwa NOS?


----------



## insanerider (4. April 2008)

ne neugepulvert, hohlraumkonserviert und repro decals..aber hey...mein yeti


----------



## andy2 (4. April 2008)

ist das der aus amiland


----------



## mini.tom (4. April 2008)

hi neuer besitzer 
erstmal glückwunsch und wilkommen im club der mannsagesgibtihnnichtabererexitiertjawohldoch ;-)
sage mal was sind das denn für läufer auf dem letzten bild - zwischen gegenhalter und steuerrohr ???
mfg
tom


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. April 2008)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr lecker!


----------



## badbushido (4. April 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> sage mal was sind das denn für läufer auf dem letzten bild - zwischen gegenhalter und steuerrohr ???
> mfg
> tom



Wahrscheinlich der Sabber der happy Lara


----------



## Storck74 (4. April 2008)

insanerider schrieb:


>



Sehr schön! 
Nur eine Frage, ist der rechte Bolzen krumm, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Markus


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. April 2008)

Die Ausfaller auch, liegt sicher an der Brennweite!


----------



## insanerider (4. April 2008)

nein ich habe ihn vor 3-4 tagen hier im forum erstanden.


----------



## insanerider (4. April 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> hi neuer besitzer
> erstmal glückwunsch und wilkommen im club der mannsagesgibtihnnichtabererexitiertjawohldoch ;-)
> sage mal was sind das denn für läufer auf dem letzten bild - zwischen gegenhalter und steuerrohr ???
> mfg
> tom


nein, nicht laras sabber sondern was öliges, ich tippe auf reste der fluidfilm behandlung..also nix dauerhaftes. krumm ist da nix, das liegt an der cam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (5. April 2008)

insanerider schrieb:


> nein ich habe ihn vor 3-4 tagen hier im forum erstanden.




Was sagt denn deine Frau dazu? Jetzt ist aber gut ? 

Wie schon ein Vorredener sagte: Ich mag die Jediritter auch nicht so sehr aber diese sieht schon recht fein aus


----------



## insanerider (5. April 2008)

sie hat mich unterstützt....


----------



## ZeFlo (5. April 2008)

...  sweet der yeti, und auch schön das bei euch die nachwuchsarbeit schon sehr gut funktioniert  

aber ich jetzt auch, allerdings etwas kleiner, aber älter und nur in silber und ohne sticker. waren auch nie welche drauf, da eh meist alles zugewickelt wird 




















































endlich der einzig echte rännlänker 

ciao
flo


----------



## cleiende (5. April 2008)

insanerider schrieb:


> sie hat mich unterstützt....



Und andere auch. Zur Rettung des Ehefriedens hab ich das Avalanche übernommen. Meine Frau ist schon über den kritischen Punkt, die sagt schon nix mehr. Der Nachwuchs im Haus ist schon wild auf nen Klassiker, ja, man kann sie tatsächlich konditionieren!
Kollege, hau rein und mach was Schönes draus.


----------



## insanerider (5. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Und andere auch. Zur Rettung des Ehefriedens hab ich das Avalanche übernommen. Meine Frau ist schon über den kritischen Punkt, die sagt schon nix mehr. Der Nachwuchs im Haus ist schon wild auf nen Klassiker, ja, man kann sie tatsächlich konditionieren!
> Kollege, hau rein und mach was Schönes draus.


Stimmt, meinen Dank auch an die Gattin. Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal mit Prosecco für die Damen und Grillgut für uns bedanken....


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. April 2008)

Bloss kein Bierchen, ne Wurst muss reichen


----------



## zingel (5. April 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ...  endlich der einzig echte rännlänker



sweet! ..sag nur du hast noch ein passendes Radl dazu..?


----------



## CarstenB (5. April 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> aber ich jetzt auch, allerdings etwas kleiner, aber älter und nur in silber und ohne sticker. waren auch nie welche drauf, da eh meist alles zugewickelt wird
> 
> endlich der einzig echte rännlänker
> 
> ...



ah, schoen, dass er angekommen ist 

gruss, carsten


----------



## kingmoe (9. April 2008)

Na gut, waren 2 Pakete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. April 2008)

Fehlt ja nurnoch der passende Rahmen dazu:


----------



## Splatter666 (9. April 2008)

Meine Auuuugeeen...  
Echt geil, so viel Eloxal hab ich lange nicht mehr auf einem Haufen gesehen  

Wo kommts dran?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## elsepe (9. April 2008)

ganz schön pörplig das neue rad dann.


----------



## kingmoe (9. April 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Fehlt ja nurnoch der passende Rahmen dazu:



Genau an so einen kommt´s ran. Der liegt aber schon hier


----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. April 2008)

Na dann muss ich dir aber noch ein paar Zugendhülsen in purple schenken


----------



## Splatter666 (9. April 2008)

Moin!

Dann mal schnell montieren und Bilder machen (evtl. in s/w  )
Da freu ich mich drauf!

Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (9. April 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Na gut, waren 2 Pakete



Oha, willkommen auf der Puderosa-Ranch .
Wirkt ziemlich plüschig das Foto.
Ich muß mich erstmal setzen, das haut ja ziemlich rein .


----------



## elsepe (9. April 2008)

ist n prima aufbau für kölln


----------



## kingmoe (9. April 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> ist n prima aufbau für kölln



Ja, zum Glück habe ich einen 400Km breiten Sicherheits-Korridor bis zum Dom  

@DieÖligeKette: Immer gern


----------



## Catsoft (10. April 2008)

Meine Augen, der Tag ist gelaufen


----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. April 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ja, zum Glück habe ich einen 400Km breiten Sicherheits-Korridor bis zum Dom
> 
> @DieÖligeKette: Immer gern



Dann schick mir nochmal deine Adressdaten per PN bitte, das kann ich mir nicht nehmen lassen 

Und mein lieber Martin: *ICH WILL BILDER SEHN!*


----------



## DerAlex (10. April 2008)

da kommts her:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140216233365


----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. April 2008)

Kann ja nicht sein, der Artikel ist ja zerstört worden 

@Moe: Ich habe noch eine 32° Alesafelge 6017 in purple für kleines Geld abzugeben...


----------



## kingmoe (10. April 2008)

DerAlex schrieb:


> da kommts her:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140216233365



Ja, aber ich habe es weder zerstört, noch gekauft. Die Teile sind aus dem Bikemarkt und waren für jeden zu haben  



DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht sein, der Artikel ist ja zerstört worden
> 
> @Moe: Ich habe noch eine 32° Alesafelge 6017 in purple für kleines Geld abzugeben...



Du bekommst eine PN!


----------



## andomar (13. April 2008)

Die ersten Päckchen für mein künftiges Zaskar...


----------



## Exekuhtot (13. April 2008)

Nettes Päckchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (13. April 2008)




----------



## Davidbelize (13. April 2008)

zassi..alu in seiner schönsten form................................................. ohne schaltauge


----------



## goegolo (13. April 2008)

Die Magura und den Syncroslenker kannst Du doch bestimmt gar nicht gebrauchen


----------



## DasletzteRaven (14. April 2008)

Hallodrio

Zu Beginn will ich mal auf diesen Thread hier verweisen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297894 und euch den September 2007 ins Gedächtnis rufen ... mit diesem Wissen kommt heute DAS in meinen Briefkasten (.... ein großer Briefkasten ...  )

... ja wer bist denn DU?





... aha





... der Kenner wird jetzt schon Bescheit wissen!





... und jetzt wird es amtlich















Da hat sich das warten doch gelohnt!  


Grüße


----------



## mini.tom (14. April 2008)

andomar schrieb:


> Die ersten Päckchen für mein künftiges Zaskar...



glückwunsch zum zasi - du hast den also geschossen   
die gabel passt aber garnicht - die könnte ich dringender gebrauchen    
alles nur spaß 
mfg
tom


----------



## Inigo Montoya (15. April 2008)

gross war das packet nicht und ueberlebt hat es auch nicht, nur der inhalt...


----------



## zaskar-le (17. April 2008)

Werde dem Verkäufer für die nicht stilsichere Verpackung noch die Ohren langziehen müssen  
Nein, es ist kein Cannondale. Es lohnt sich also, weiterzulesen  





*Hoppla! *




*Das wird doch nicht...*




 




 












Ein sehr frühes Exemplar in wunderbarem Zustand.
Big One Inch hat zwar nicht mehr Originallack, ist aber prima gemacht.


----------



## versus (17. April 2008)

glückwunsch


----------



## Radlerin (17. April 2008)

Glückwunsch zum Neuzugang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (17. April 2008)

Schönes Titan! Glückwunsch...

Dann ist doch das schnöde GroßserienXizang nicht mehr spannend und sucht ein neues Zuhause, wo doch nunmal schon der Karton da ist, oder....


----------



## BonelessChicken (17. April 2008)

Immer gern gesehen so ein Fat Ti .
Welche Rahmennummer hat das denn, die dürfte wohl unter Nr. 50 liegen, oder war das evtl. ein Prototyp?


----------



## zaskar-le (17. April 2008)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Welche Rahmennummer hat das denn, die dürfte wohl unter Nr. 50 liegen



#002


----------



## BonelessChicken (17. April 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> #002



Respekt


----------



## fabiolo (17. April 2008)

tja ja, manch einer, der bemüht sich seit mehr als einem halben jahr sein bike fertig zu bekommen  und manch anderer sammelt diese kunstwerke.....GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## YoKris (17. April 2008)

Hey Christian! 

Ohne Worte!!! Kümmer mich gerad um die decals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonicbikes (17. April 2008)

Das Sahneteilchen aus der Bucht, sehr lecker, gratuliere


----------



## ZeFlo (18. April 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> #002



gratuliere, sehr seeeehr schön  

ciao
flo


----------



## Radlerin (18. April 2008)

Da hätt ich mal eine Frage:

Was hat diese Naht zu bedeuten? Das Rohr oben scheint einen kleineren Durchmesser zu haben als das unten? Hatte das einen bestimmten Zweck?





Danke schon mal fürs Mich-Aufklären.


----------



## newsboy (18. April 2008)

das ist ne äussere konifizierung... am unterrohr, am tretlagerbereich, noch stärker zu erkennen.

die rahmennummern begannen aber alle jahre von vorne, oder?

a.


----------



## Radlerin (18. April 2008)

Aha, danke! Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## zaskar-le (18. April 2008)

newsboy schrieb:


> die rahmennummern begannen aber alle jahre von vorne, oder? a.


 
Es ist die #002 aus 1992.

@all: danke für die netten Glückwünsche, auch an die PN´ler.
Ein paar Sachen für den Aufbau habe ich schon hier, einige werden verständlicherweise eher schwer zu finden sein. 
Wenn er aufgebaut ist, gibts natürlich weitere Fotos.

@hoeckle: das Xizang ist definitiv nicht in Gefahr, dafür sind die Charaktere der Bikes einfach zu unterschiedlich. Und das GT-Titan wird genauso geliebt! Im Übrigen: hat Du nicht schon 2 davon??   

@fabiolo: nur Mut. Das erste Bike ist das Schwerste


----------



## hoeckle (18. April 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> @hoeckle: das Xizang ist definitiv nicht in Gefahr, dafür sind die Charaktere der Bikes einfach zu unterschiedlich. Und das GT-Titan wird genauso geliebt! Im Übrigen: hat Du nicht schon 2 davon??


 

 

Das war mir schon klar... Nee, leider nicht. Mir gehört nur die hintere Hälfte, wobei ich da aber mit Tom mich noch mal ernsthaft unterhalten muss, will Kontrolle über den Steuersatz...  Viel Spaß beim Suchen und Aufbauen...

Im übrigen, wenn Du zum Treffen kommst, Ich schau mir gerne auch andere Sachen an...


----------



## Inigo Montoya (18. April 2008)

tolle bilder. der fat ti ist wirklich faszinierend. gratuliere zum kauf!


----------



## rasaldul (18. April 2008)

die rahmen# begannen wohl jedes jahr von neuem bis inkl. 1994, ab 1995/96 mit neuem schema TF.... wohl fortlaufend (serotta-einfluss?).

wobei es 1992 wohl nur ein paar wenige gegeben haben muss, schliesslich kam das ti fat erst zum modelljahr 1993 auf den markt. ein herbst/winter-ti sozusagen....


----------



## joines (23. April 2008)

Heute ist bei mir was schönes angekommen 




man man man ist das verpackt  Hat 15 mins gedauert das Material außenrum wegzumachen.




Und sofort an den Aufbau gemacht:







Das ist ein Serotta T-Max aus dem Jahr 1992 in einem Top-Zustand  Der Lack sieht auf den Bildern etwas ramponiert aus, in Wirklichkeit glänzt der 1A+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (23. April 2008)

Den Ständer hab ich auch  

Schönes Rad, mach was gutes draus!

Mfg


----------



## zaskar-le (23. April 2008)

Das ist auch noch so ein Traum von mir.
Ein schönes, schlankes Serotta - das ist schon was feines.
Glückwunsch!

*hachjadiegutenzeiten*
Christian


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. April 2008)

Ich habe höchstens nen Ständer bei den Bremshebeln


----------



## Davidbelize (23. April 2008)

wenn das box levers sind,da hab ich noch ein paar in nos hier rumfliegen. 

herrlich titan lackiert. fas so schön wie bei dem weissen gt xizang. einfach pures understatement.


----------



## zaskar-le (23. April 2008)

Das sind doch Pauls, oder?


----------



## roesli (23. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wenn das box levers sind,da hab ich noch ein paar in nos hier rumfliegen.



David!

Sechs!

Setzen! (oder zumindest mal wieder in der Schachtel nachschauen gehen)

Wenn mich mein trübes Rosenauge nicht täuscht, sind das stinknormale, piefige Love Levers von Paul. 

Die Box kannst Du mir aber sonst auch überlassen


----------



## Davidbelize (23. April 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Das sind doch Pauls, oder?




ja,ist schon gut zaskar le.............................sorry.  

von der seite sehen die hebelarme sich aber wirklich ein bissssssschen ähnlich.


----------



## joines (23. April 2008)

Richtig, sind die piefigen Love Levers 

Man man man, hab schon lange keine Cantis (Paul Stoplights) mehr eingestellt, ich seh schon, da muss noch nen Bier und bisl härtere Musik her 
sonst wird das nix mehr  

Aber: das wird ne coole kiste, versprochen 

Edit: falls Elev12k noch hier ist, wird er sich an den Rahmen erinnern, er hat ne Reise von Holland -> England  -> Pfaffenhofen D) hinter sich. In der Serotta Gallerie ist er auch zu sehen


----------



## bekr (23. April 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Werde dem Verkäufer für die nicht stilsichere Verpackung noch die Ohren langziehen müssen
> Nein, es ist kein Cannondale. Es lohnt sich also, weiterzulesen
> 
> 
> ...




da würden nun die türkis teile von dele und unserem fliegersattler schön raufpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (24. April 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Werde dem Verkäufer für die nicht stilsichere Verpackung noch die Ohren langziehen müssen
> Nein, es ist kein Cannondale.



... war die Verpackung da nicht besser als der Inhalt?!!! *nöimErnstGlückwunschzudemschönengrauen*


----------



## DieÖligeKette (24. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wenn das box levers sind,da hab ich noch ein paar in nos hier rumfliegen.
> 
> herrlich titan lackiert. fas so schön wie bei dem weissen gt xizang. einfach pures understatement.



Titanbremshebel? Nehm ich!   


PN?


----------



## andy1 (24. April 2008)

Sooo, hab mal was kleines bekommen, auch ganz schön mal zu zeigen:
- DX-Stütze in NOS 27,2mm (naja, selber geholt, es gibt da noch mehr in anderen Durchmessern)

- Stumpjumper-Trikot, nachdem ich einmal italienische Qualität M und üble amerikanische Qualität in flattrigen XL bekommen habe, nun endlich die schöne italinische Qualität in L 

Jetzt noch eine passende Hose und Jacke dazu - das wäre top (hab nur Hose in M und ne Jacke in Größe 2).


----------



## oldschooler (24. April 2008)

woran siehst du das herkunftsland?! mein trikot hat keinerlei herstellerzeichen... Größe M und stoff is recht rauh, aber sitzt gut... 

jacke in M passt auch super, auch kein hersteller dran...eine meiner lieblingsjacken


----------



## andy1 (24. April 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> woran siehst du das herkunftsland?! mein trikot hat keinerlei herstellerzeichen... Größe M und stoff is recht rauh, aber sitzt gut...
> 
> jacke in M passt auch super, auch kein hersteller dran...eine meiner lieblingsjacken



dann hast du wohl auch den italienischen Stoff, steht bei mir im Schildchen - bicycle line - Made in Italy.
Das mit dem Amistoff hat schon überall so Knötchen auf dem Stoff und ist weicher. 
Die Farben sind nach wie vor übelst Augenkrebsverdächtig


----------



## Monsterlein (28. April 2008)

Heute kurz vor Mittag, ein wirklicher Jugendtraum ging für mich in Erfüllung 
Mit 17 kaufte ich mir vom lange ersparten einen Zaskar Le Rahmen, aber nur weil ich mir den Yo Eddy, der neben dem GT hing nicht leisten konnte. 
Der Rahmen wird aufgebaut und "milde", meist auf der Straße bewegt.

Freu mich wie die sprichwörtliche "Sau"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YoKris (28. April 2008)

Aber komm, da willst du nicht ernsthaft Slicks aufziehen, oder!?  

Kandy Wild Cherry! ist defintiv einer der schönsten FAT Paint Jobs...der Rahmen verdient Skinwalls. Einfach nen bißchen mehr Luft rein und dann rollen 2,1 Smoke/Dart ganz gut.

Ansonsten...bitte kein Bilder!


----------



## mini.tom (28. April 2008)

YoKris schrieb:


> Aber komm, da willst du nicht ernsthaft Slicks aufziehen, oder!?
> 
> Kandy Wild Cherry! ist defintiv einer der schönsten FAT Paint Jobs...der Rahmen verdient Skinwalls. Einfach nen bißchen mehr Luft rein und dann rollen 2,1 Smoke/Dart ganz gut.
> 
> Ansonsten...bitte kein Bilder!



richtig


----------



## joines (29. April 2008)

Erstmal Glückwunsch! Der Rahmen ist wirklich bildschön  

Aber bitte bitte überleg dir nochmal den Aufbau 
Einen so lange gehegten Traum will man dann doch so fahren wie man es sich immer vorgestellt hat, oder?


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Mai 2008)

Hi alle,

jetzt will ich mich hier auch mal melden, bei mir hat der Fed Ex Mann  am Freitag das aus USA mitgebracht .....





ein echter Traum, das Teil  .

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## hoeckle (1. Mai 2008)

schön stefan, jetzt hast sie ja alle beisammen...


----------



## versus (1. Mai 2008)

glückwunsch, das manitou ist ein traum ! ! ! irgendwann...


----------



## forever (1. Mai 2008)

bekr schrieb:


> da würden nun die türkis teile von dele und unserem fliegersattler schön raufpassen



wie geil !!!! mein traumbike '93. *seufz* aber unbezahlbar gewesen als Schüler...


----------



## nutallabrot (2. Mai 2008)

ach du hast dir das geschnappt! Glückwunsch! Wenn es dir mal zu klein sein sollte melde ich mich schon mal an


----------



## stefan9113 (2. Mai 2008)

Hi, 

auf Bedarf kann ich mich ganz klein machen und außerdem schrumpft man doch im Alter, dann kanns nimmer so lang dauern.... 

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 24193 (2. Mai 2008)

hallöle,

leider nimmt mein rechner die kamera nicht an . na ja, dürfte aber auch ohne bild gehen. habe heute mein yo eddy bekommen (das für 299 euro bei ebay). es ist ein 91er in rahmengröße m. also kein l wie der verkäufer meinte. das tretlager ist eingepresst. er hat mir aber eine ersatzachse aus titan mit lagern und einen 900er xtr umwerfer mit dazu gegeben. ein neuwertiger ringle sattelspanner hängt auch noch drann. der rahmen muß dringend überarbeitet werden, denn mir scheint es als sei wasser im unterrohr. aber ansonsten kann man für den preis nix sagen. die syncros sattelstütze die er als 29,3 verkauft hat ist eine 29,4. die gravur kann man noch lesen.

gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (2. Mai 2008)

RoterOktober schrieb:


> hallöle,
> 
> leider nimmt mein rechner die kamera nicht an . na ja, dürfte aber auch ohne bild gehen. habe heute mein yo eddy bekommen (das für 299 euro bei ebay). es ist ein 91er in rahmengröße m. also kein l wie der verkäufer meinte. das tretlager ist eingepresst. er hat mir aber eine ersatzachse aus titan mit lagern und einen 900er xtr umwerfer mit dazu gegeben. ein neuwertiger ringle sattelspanner hängt auch noch drann. der rahmen muß dringend überarbeitet werden, denn mir scheint es als sei wasser im unterrohr. aber ansonsten kann man für den preis nix sagen. die syncros sattelstütze die er als 29,3 verkauft hat ist eine 29,4. die gravur kann man noch lesen.
> 
> gruß ralf



hi ralf 
na dann mal glückwunsch und viel spass beim aufbauen - das habe ich auch noch vor mir wenn mein eddy bei mir ist 
mfg
tom


----------



## zaskar-le (2. Mai 2008)

Hi Ralf, Glückwunsch zum Yo. 
Das Problem mit der Kamera musst Du aber lösen - wir wollen Bilder sehen  
Welchen Paint Job hat denn der Kleine? Habe die Auktion leider nicht verfolgt.
Grüße an Deine Fat Chance-Familie!

Christian


----------



## mini.tom (2. Mai 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Hi Ralf, Glückwunsch zum Yo.
> Das Problem mit der Kamera musst Du aber lösen - wir wollen Bilder sehen
> Welchen Paint Job hat denn der Kleine? Habe die Auktion leider nicht verfolgt.
> Grüße an Deine Fat Chance-Familie!
> ...



hi christian 
hier der link 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300216347604&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
mfg
tom


----------



## zaskar-le (2. Mai 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> hi christian
> hier der link
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300216347604&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> mfg tom



Danke, Tom!  
Was gedecktes - schöne Basis für pures Understatement


----------



## Effendi Sahib (3. Mai 2008)

GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!
GEIL!

LG Erol


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Mai 2008)

was issn da drin 





schaun mer mal rain






hrm???

kampernohlo?





aaahhhh! salsa hot 'n spicy :]






:] :] :] schon wieder so ein wtf lenker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








jetzt hab ja schon fast so viele dass ich handeln kann damit 

danke harald  seeeeeehr schön

ciao
flo


----------



## roesli (9. Mai 2008)

Schön, Flo.

Aber den sollte man Dir gleich beschlagnahmen.  

Crocs-Träger haben so viel Aesthetik nicht verdient


----------



## Cycleshark (9. Mai 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> was issn da drin
> 
> 
> hrm???
> ...





...die katze lässt das mausen nicht!


----------



## ZeFlo (9. Mai 2008)

Cycleshark schrieb:


> ...die katze lässt das mausen nicht!



... tausche einen gegen 'nen toggle cam phoenix mit type II 

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye (9. Mai 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... tausche einen gegen 'nen toggle cam phoenix mit type II
> 
> ciao
> flo



Hast Du Lust deinen Vorbau mit ohne Röllchen gegen einen identischen mit mit Röllchen zu vertauschen? 

Geh mal in Dich, bin selbst noch am überlegen ob das eine gute Idee ist...

M.


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Mai 2008)

1992er ........

















gt was sonst.

mein erster fillet brazed rahmen.



und dann schnell das gelbe in die sonne getragen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (15. Mai 2008)




----------



## elsepe (15. Mai 2008)

gratuliere. haste es ja geschafft.....


----------



## oldschooler (15. Mai 2008)

mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen...


----------



## Radlerin (15. Mai 2008)

Endlich haste dein Psyclone - lang genug hats gedauert...  Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (15. Mai 2008)

Meine MB-0 (Zip) Gabel ist endlich da 

gar nicht so ein großes Paket aber dafür 3 Monate drauf gewartet (Auktion war am 12.02.) zuende.

Habe mich beschwert, über paypal 105 $ zurückbekommen 
Habe trotzdem nochmal per Mail höflich beim nachgefragt und siehe da er schickt die Gabel ab... über 2 1/2 Mon. später...
(arbeitet wohl aufm Schiff!?)

Naja, heute plötzlich angekommen 19 Zoll an GLS bezahlt...
ich kann schon gar nicht mehr bewerten aber die 105 Dolars werde ich nochmal senden...

habe schnell ausgepackt ohne Fotos  aber ist genau diese hier:
(kommt in einen MB-1 Rahmen)


----------



## goegolo (16. Mai 2008)

Das Paket ist zwar nicht sonderlich groß, aber nach den Teilen habe ich eine halbe Ewigkeit gesucht und sie jetzt sogar neu bekommen:


----------



## zurkoe (16. Mai 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> was issn da drin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freut mich, dass sie gut angekommen ist. Nette Kombi, gell?! Ready to use quasi! 

Gruss aus Kölle


----------



## hoeckle (28. Mai 2008)

am samstag am bodensee angekommen, nachricht am gardasee erhalten und heute nach vielen vielen tunnels und einem pass endlich da wo er hingehört.....


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2008)

glückwunsch - wie hübsch !!!

ich würde nur den fotografen feuern


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Mai 2008)

man versus.........


ditt is nur een häppchen oder anreisser oder wie du das nennen willst.


aber er muss an die wand,sonst fliegt er weg.


----------



## matzeberlin (28. Mai 2008)

nice !!!


----------



## hoeckle (28. Mai 2008)

versus schrieb:


> glückwunsch - wie hübsch !!!
> 
> ich würde nur den fotografen feuern


 
danke!

das licht, eswar das licht.... 



Davidbelize schrieb:


> man versus.........
> 
> 
> ditt is nur een häppchen oder anreisser oder wie du das nennen willst.
> ...


 
tsstsstss... als ob ich das nicht wüsste....


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> das licht, eswar das licht....



is klar


----------



## bsg (28. Mai 2008)

An dem Kryptonite hing nicht zufällig auch noch der Laternenpfahl ;-))).

Schöner Rahmen - schon lange keinen CK mehr gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joines (5. Juni 2008)

Heute ist wieder etwas angekommen, der ein oder andere wird den Rahmen evtl. aus der Bucht kennen 

Zum Glück ist der Inhalt ein anderer als die Verpackung suggeriert  




Bombproof verpackt, hat fast ne halbe Stunde gedauert bis das Schätzchen ausgezogen hab 
Wundert mich fast dass bei der Verpackung kein extra Materialzuschlag zu berappen war  




Man sieht schon worauf es hinausläuft!
Hah!
Da steht er! Sehr guter Zustand, nur die Decals leicht angeknabbert




Daraufhin gleich mal  die Lackpolitur ausgepackt, jetzt glänzt er wie am ersten Tag... davon gibt es noch kein Bild.

Das gute Stück wird übrigens als Singlespeeder aufgebaut und seinen Dienst verrichten 

Endlich ein Traum erfüllt! 




Ja ich hatte schon vor 12 Jahren einen guten Geschmack


----------



## versus (5. Juni 2008)

joines schrieb:


> Ja ich hatte schon vor 12 Jahren einen guten Geschmack



v. a. bei der wahl deiner trikots    

















sehr schönes yeti


----------



## andy2 (5. Juni 2008)

ein sherpa so wie es scheint,


----------



## joines (5. Juni 2008)

> ein sherpa so wie es scheint,



Ganz genau so ist es! Manche mögen Sherpas nicht mehr als "echte" Yetis anerkennen, für mich aber gehört es noch klar zur zur alten Riege, erst als die Troy Lee Dart Sticker 1997 eingeführt wurden isses bei mir vorbei 



> v. a. bei der wahl deiner trikots



Hehe, ja ich bin damals ein '94er Backwoods in bronze gefahren, der Rahmen steht jetzt blitzeblank poliert und wie neu in meinem Wohnzimmer, zusammen mit einem Avalanche von '94 in BB. 
Ich hatte damals ein Faible für GTs und Yetis. Angefangen hat es bei mir auch als Hans Rey mit einem Ink Blue Zaskar in Ingolstadt rumgehüpft und von Dach eines Bike-Shops gedroppt ist  Das dürfte ca. ein Jahr vor Entstehung des Bildes gewesen sein.


----------



## hossegor (13. Juni 2008)

So einen wollte ich schon immer haben !!!











Goodies   : Manitou, Syncros Seatpost, Paul Bremsen XT Gruppe mit daumenshiftern.


----------



## zaskar-le (13. Juni 2008)

Schöööön


----------



## hossegor (14. Juni 2008)

danke mussw heute mal schauen was ich von den teilen verwerte  

am liebsten wär mir eine starrgabel statt der manitou...


----------



## Ketterechts (18. Juni 2008)

Groß war das Packet zwar nicht , aber der Inhalt bereitet mir große Freude , bzw meine Bikes freuen sich auf standesgemäße Barends





Imo die schönsten Barends die es gibt   - alle neu , nur Lagerspuren und ein Paar ohne Befestigungsschrauben


----------



## Hellspawn (18. Juni 2008)

geil! Aber so viele brauchst Du doch nicht, oder? Oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. Juni 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Imo die schönsten Barends die es gibt   - alle neu , nur Lagerspuren und ein Paar ohne Befestigungsschrauben



stimmt! ich hätte da nocht ein weisses bike ohne  

schönes päckchen


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Juni 2008)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> geil! Aber so viele brauchst Du doch nicht, oder? Oder???




ketterechts will alle seine bikes im griff haben.


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Juni 2008)

Ja, schöne Barends!

Ach, wie schön würde da ein Satz passen:




LG,
Manni


----------



## kingmoe (18. Juni 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, schöne Barends!
> 
> Ach, wie schön würde da ein Satz passen:
> 
> ...



Finde ich auch, du hast Post


----------



## gremlino (18. Juni 2008)

irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, das sich die GT Riege auf die Onzaschweinchen stürzt


----------



## oldschooler (18. Juni 2008)

ich hätte davon noch ein paar komplett polierte, aber gelbe würden benötigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inigo Montoya (21. Juni 2008)

beim ersten blick auf die verpackung habe ich gedacht mich trifft der schlag. wie kann man einen rahmen SO verpacken?!?!





aber er hat ueberlebt, der brodie rodie.






ist in ziemlich schlechtem zustand. muss neu lackiert werden usw. hoffe es geht sich aus ueber den sommer...


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Juni 2008)

da hat der entführer der brautprinzessin sich noch einen schatz geholt.



für mich zu gross aber trotzdem wunderbar.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (21. Juni 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> da hat der entführer der brautprinzessin sich noch einen schatz geholt.
> 
> 
> 
> für mich zu gross aber trotzdem wunderbar.



  
von "schatz" kann man wohl erst sprechen wenn der rahmen vom lackieren zurueck ist


----------



## BlitzAhoi (21. Juni 2008)

Traumhafter Rahmen....in meiner persönlichen Asphalt-Hitparade ganz oben


----------



## Mr. Crabs (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo an alle!

Dachte, dass das eine ganz gute Gelegenheit für meinen ersten Beitrag in diesem Forum darstellt. Vielleicht gefällt es Euch ja.

Nochmals vielen Dank an den "Schwaben"!;-) 

Viele Grüße
Mario

PS: Bilder sind leider nicht besonders gut.


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Juni 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Groß war das Packet zwar nicht , aber der Inhalt bereitet mir große Freude , bzw meine Bikes freuen sich auf standesgemäße Barends
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wo hast Du die denn aufgetrieben?
Die weissen Stogies suche ich schon ewig...


----------



## Ketterechts (22. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Wo hast Du die denn aufgetrieben?
> Die weissen Stogies suche ich schon ewig...



Na na na 

Werde hier doch nicht meine Geheimnisse preisgeben .

Nur soviel - mehr Glück als Verstand und einfach mal dumm nachgefragt


----------



## koyote77 (23. Juni 2008)

also gibts keine infos woher du die Onza Stogies in weiß hast ? :-(

bin seit längerem auf der suche danach.. leider erfolglos


----------



## Ketterechts (23. Juni 2008)

koyote77 schrieb:


> also gibts keine infos woher du die Onza Stogies in weiß hast ? :-(
> 
> bin seit längerem auf der suche danach.. leider erfolglos



Kann dir nur folgende Info geben - es waren die letzten ihrer Art - zumindest bei diesem Bikeshop -


----------



## olli (23. Juni 2008)

Als ich heute aus dem Urlaub kam, war mein MB3 da. Reifen aufziehen, Patroneninnenlager einbauen und die Originalteile des teilzerlegten Rades montieren, mehr war nicht zu tun. Grobeinstellung im Keller ist erfolgt, am WE kommt das Feintuning "on Tour".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (23. Juni 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Als ich heute aus dem Urlaub kam, war mein MB3 da. Reifen aufziehen, Patroneninnenlager einbauen und die Originalteile des teilzerlegten Rades montieren, mehr war nicht zu tun. Grobeinstellung im Keller ist erfolgt, am WE kommt das Feintuning "on Tour".



aha, spaetestens sonntag abend dann also hier im basar zu verkaufen  

gruss, carsten


----------



## olli (23. Juni 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> aha, spaetestens sonntag abend dann also hier im basar zu verkaufen
> 
> gruss, carsten


Sonntag: Ja
Hier: Nein, weil falsches Publikum - nur LX-Freunde, Snobs und Aludosenfans.


----------



## badbushido (26. Juni 2008)

Aahyippiehyippiehey!

Gestern eingetroffen, nach dem 1:0 der Türken ausgepackt.

Es gibt nicht nur die Bucht es gibt auch das Forum, danke hossegor.


----------



## Edelziege (26. Juni 2008)

badbushido schrieb:


> Aahyippiehyippiehey!
> 
> Gestern eingetroffen, nach dem 1:0 der Türken ausgepackt.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön,

für mich mit die schönsten Räder überhaupt.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## felixdelrio (26. Juni 2008)

Super! Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ich war auch dran interessiert, war aber etwas zu spät. Zeigs bitte, wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (26. Juni 2008)

Ich finds auch super, aber was ist es denn überhaupt für eins


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Juni 2008)

Mantis XCR 

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1992_Mantis_XCR.htm


----------



## zingel (27. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Mantis XCR



no elevated shit!


----------



## CarstenB (27. Juni 2008)

haette mich auch gewundert, wenn sich bedrich so neumodischen estay kram angeschafft haette 

carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (27. Juni 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> no elevated shit!



Zur Not würde ich auch ein XCR EC nehmen...

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## andy1 (27. Juni 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> aha, spaetestens sonntag abend dann also hier im basar zu verkaufen
> 
> gruss, carsten




Sogar schon heute am Freitag!

Also wenn das das Rad aus Bad Vilbel ist... dann ist es wohl von cooleswort zu insanerider und dann zu olli - echt heftig.

Letzens habe ich einen Autogepackträger gekauft(ebay) für meinen Seat - und da liegt dann ein Blatt Papier drin was einen Herrn Olli B. benennt der sich aus den USA 1-2 Rahmen hat kommen lassen


----------



## olli (27. Juni 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> Sogar schon heute am Freitag!



Sonntag ist der Tag des Herrn!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. Juli 2008)




----------



## bsg (2. Juli 2008)

Heiliges Chrom ... Und das hält ?


----------



## Hellspawn (2. Juli 2008)

oO
jetzt aber mal schnell zusammenbauen und uns das Komplettrad zeigen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (2. Juli 2008)

Was ist das für ein Schaltwerk? Shimano und Sutour waren doch (leider) nicht zerlegbar...


----------



## höhenangst (2. Juli 2008)

Das wird wohl eher Alu poliert sein , wenn nicht lass ich mich gern berichtigen.


----------



## insanerider (2. Juli 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> Sogar schon heute am Freitag!
> 
> Also wenn das das Rad aus Bad Vilbel ist... dann ist es wohl von cooleswort zu insanerider und dann zu olli - echt heftig.
> 
> Letzens habe ich einen Autogepackträger gekauft(ebay) für meinen Seat - und da liegt dann ein Blatt Papier drin was einen Herrn Olli B. benennt der sich aus den USA 1-2 Rahmen hat kommen lassen


also ich hatte es beim lokalen bikehändler in bad soden bekommen....


----------



## Filosofem (2. Juli 2008)

höhenangst schrieb:


> Das wird wohl eher Alu poliert sein , wenn nicht lass ich mich gern berichtigen.



sehe ich genauso.
schaltwerk ist irgendwas aus der 950er xtr serie, wenn ich keinen knick in der optik habe.
wirklich zerlegbar ist das auch nicht, aber wenn man lieb mit ihm spricht...


----------



## Protorix (2. Juli 2008)

wie bekommt man so n schaltwerk weider zusammen?


----------



## CarstenB (2. Juli 2008)

Protorix schrieb:


> wie bekommt man so n schaltwerk weider zusammen?



na, so wie es urspruenglich bei shimano zusammen gebaut worden ist 

das einzige was nicht ganz einfach zerlegbar ist, ist das parallelogramm. und das ist auch nur mit 4 eingepressten stiften zusammen gehalten. alles andere ist geschraubt.

gruss, carsten


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. Juli 2008)

Alles poliert, richtich.
Schaltwerk ist ein 950er, zusammenbauen wird es ein nettes Forenmitglied, ich bin da nicht so bewandert.
Das komplette Rad zeige ich erst wieder wenn es vom schleifen und schweissen wiederkommt


----------



## Protorix (3. Juli 2008)

ja die stifte sind doch reingepresst bzw an den enden ist das alu irgendwie umgefalzt ... 
kommt erklärt mir dieses geheimnis mal genauer  
ich zerlege grundsätzlich alles..... (zusammenbekommen = andere sache *G*)


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Juli 2008)

Ich erstatte Bericht sobald ich das Schaltwerk wiederhabe.
Es gibt auch einen Thread zum Thema Schaltwerktuning, da musst du mal reinsehen...


----------



## badbushido (7. Juli 2008)

Unglaublich was so ein Fahhrradrahmen alles aushält.
Sowas nennt der Latin-American "boxed".
Bilder vom Inhalt gibt's irgendwann im Willisauer Thread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (10. Juli 2008)

nun, verpackt wars nicht, der Versand war nur so zu machen - abholen lassen im Ausland - nicht so einfach wenn der Verkäufer nicht verpacken will.
Die Rechnung kommt noch...

Im 89er Prospekt ist es dieses Modell in dieser Farbe mit DX ausgestattet und steht unterhalb des Top-Modells (welches eigentlich die XT dran hatte), hier jedoch ist es hauptsächlich mit der ersten 7fach-XT-Gruppe ausgestattet, dann Deore-Kurbel und Deore Naben.


----------



## roesli (10. Juli 2008)

Au, schick!  - Die Farbe ist allerdings schon seeehr grenzwertig. Sah das dazumals nicht auch schon billig aus?

Schon lange kein Bike mehr mit Vierfinger-Bremshebeln mehr gesehen. Schade eigentlich, denn zusammen mit den breiten Shimano-Canties liess sich damit eine brachiale Kraft auf die Felgen bringen. So stoppte ich mein voll bepacktes Koga-Tourenrad in den vorarlberger Pässen, und so bring ich heute noch mein Liegerad zum Stehen


----------



## forever (10. Juli 2008)

die naben waren doch damals viel dünner - kommt mir spanisch vor...ich fand seinerzeit
pulstar sehr geil...nunja, shimano hatte jahre später auch breite naben...


----------



## CarstenB (10. Juli 2008)

forever schrieb:


> die naben waren doch damals viel dünner - kommt mir spanisch vor...ich fand seinerzeit
> pulstar sehr geil...nunja, shimano hatte jahre später auch breite naben...



ja, deswegen sind die naben damals auch immer gebrochen. erst als sie dann 200mm breit waren haben sie gehalten.

gruss, carsten


----------



## andy1 (10. Juli 2008)

übrigens, habe jetzt auch noch ein 88er Scott mit 4-Fingerhebeln bekommen, die Vor90er haben es mir wohl momentan angetan, immer nur die ersten DX/XT-STI ist ja manchmal langweilig - überhaupt Shimano... da muss man mal ich demnächst mal  wenig über den Tellerand schauen


----------



## newsboy (10. Juli 2008)

badbushido schrieb:


> Sowas nennt der Latin-American "boxed".



pahhhh, das können kanadier schon lange!  leider... 






ashok


----------



## CarstenB (10. Juli 2008)

newsboy schrieb:


> pahhhh, das können kanadier schon lange!  leider...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei deinen rahmen kann ja nix passieren, die flexen doch immer geschmeidig zurueck wenn man sie verbiegt  aber dann kann ich mir demnaechst ja wirklich das muehsame bauen der kisten sparen 

gruess, carsten


----------



## newsboy (10. Juli 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> bei deinen rahmen kann ja nix passieren, die flexen doch immer geschmeidig zurueck wenn man sie verbiegt  aber dann kann ich mir demnaechst ja wirklich das muehsame bauen der kisten sparen
> 
> gruess, carsten



du schnüffler du! du kannst garnicht ohne deinen heissen leim! 

guet nacht a.


----------



## Owl Hollow (10. Juli 2008)

öffnen, das "Paket", bitteschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (22. Juli 2008)

Heute wars bei mir mal wieder soweit.





...wieder mal ein Mädchenbike 

















Ist ein 1995er 
Christian


----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. Juli 2008)

Aber neu, oder?

Superschick


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Juli 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Aber neu, oder? Superschick



Danke! 
Neu ist er nicht, aber wirklich gut erhalten.
Er hat wohl noch nie Gelände gesehen (null Chainsuck, kratzerfreie Kettenstrebe).

yipppieee
Christian


----------



## v8mercedes (22. Juli 2008)

hi christian,

*seeeeeehr schööööööön*

aber lass uns auch noch nen paar rahmen übrig
(falls das fat ti im weg ist, helf ich dir gerne platz zu schaffen)

bin schon auf den aufbau gespannt viel spass damit und pass' gut drauf auf.

grüße jochen


----------



## mini.tom (22. Juli 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Heute wars bei mir mal wieder soweit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi christian 
erstmal glückwunsch geile farbe 
ich hoffe du hast gleich das sitzrohr ausgemessen 
und welches maß ............................ 
mfg
tom


----------



## bighit_fsr (22. Juli 2008)

der voodoo ist stylish,  
wenn er nur noch gerade Sitzstreben hätte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natiturner (23. Juli 2008)

Paket war nicht notwendig. Wolldecke genügte bei der kurzen Distanz.
Gestern Abend abgeholt.
Hab schon vermutet, dass Feedbacks über die Parts nicht lange ausbleiben werden. Die Ausstattung war nun einmal so.
Gäll andy2. Nehme deine Tuningvorschläge gerne entgegen. 
Würde zu folgendem thread "Merlin newsboy vor Gericht" passen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328339&highlight=newsboy

Hauptsache der Rahmen ist in Top-Zustand und er fährt. Parts kann man wechseln - beim Rahmen wirds schon schwieriger oder gar unmöglich.

@newsboy: ein 4-türer mit runterklapparen Sitzen genügt.


----------



## newsboy (23. Juli 2008)

natiturner schrieb:


> Paket war nicht notwendig. Wolldecke genügte bei der kurzen Distanz.
> Gestern Abend abgeholt.



du musst aber ein grosses auto haben. ;-)
schön zu sehen, dass sich auch andere am newsboy erfreuen.

a.


----------



## andy2 (23. Juli 2008)

naja da muss man bis zum erfreuen erstmal einiges umbauen


----------



## Radlerin (23. Juli 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Heute wars bei mir mal wieder soweit.
> 
> Ist ein 1995er
> Christian



Tolle Farbe!


----------



## andy2 (23. Juli 2008)

also wenn du mich fragst, dann antworte ich auch gerne, erstmal muss der bock vorne wieder runter das geht mit der gabel ja mal gar nicht der l rahmen ist eh sehr gross und so sieht das wirklich nichts aus, ich wuerde eine starre gabel nehmen am besten eine type 2, ansonsten titan in purer perfektion stuetze lenker vorbau kurbeln ne war ashok;-) ti king. ti spanner und schoene king lr, ich habe meinen als 3 speed mit king ss naben aufgebaut.


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (23. Juli 2008)

Salut, nicht grade  Heute bekommen aber jetzt Aktuell.
Philippe


----------



## CarstenB (23. Juli 2008)

natiturner schrieb:


> Paket war nicht notwendig. Wolldecke genügte bei der kurzen Distanz.
> Gestern Abend abgeholt.



ist das der aus zuerich? welche rahmennummer hat er denn und ist der bogen einteilig oder geschweisst?

gruss, carsten


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. Juli 2008)

Ich würde die Gabel nehmen!


----------



## natiturner (23. Juli 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ist das der aus zuerich? welche rahmennummer hat er denn und ist der bogen einteilig oder geschweisst?
> 
> gruss, carsten



Sali Carsten
Ja, das ist einer der beiden Zürcher. Der des Markus.
NO 68, durchgehender Bogen.
Pete vom Shark ist bereits über den Besitzerwechsel orientiert.


----------



## newsboy (23. Juli 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> also wenn du mich fragst, dann antworte ich auch gerne, erstmal muss der bock vorne wieder runter das geht mit der gabel ja mal gar nicht der l rahmen ist eh sehr gross und so sieht das wirklich nichts aus, ich wuerde eine starre gabel nehmen am besten eine type 2, ansonsten titan in purer perfektion stuetze lenker vorbau kurbeln ne war ashok;-) ti king. ti spanner und schoene king lr, ich habe meinen als 3 speed mit king ss naben aufgebaut.



ti kurbeln, wie kommst du den da darauf! 

ausser die rollercam ist man doch da frei. ok, ne korrigierte starrgabel ist auch noch pflicht... aber wer hält sich schon daran.

ashok

ach ja, der war bis vor kurzem auch in einem paket...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (23. Juli 2008)

@ philippe 
sehr schön 

@ zeitungsjunge
der 7vorbau geht ja mal gar nicht. 

@ natiturner
's peteli VOR oder NACH dem besitzerwexxel informiert 

ciao
flo


----------



## newsboy (23. Juli 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> @ zeitungsjunge
> der 7vorbau geht ja mal gar nicht.
> ciao
> flo



ist das kontrastprogramm zum oldboy... muss also neu sein. ok, die alte bauform wäre besser, habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden.

ashok


----------



## Radlerin (24. Juli 2008)

Ein GT hat Einzug gehalten...

Großartige Iloxx-Verpackung:





Detailfoto Lack:





Wird in den nächsten Wochen erstmal gründlichst geputzt und auseinandergebaut und jahrgangsgemäß mit passender XT wieder aufgebaut. Anbauteile weiß ich jetzt noch nicht, mach ich mir bei Gelegenheit noch Gedanken drüber. Die jetzigen GT-Teile sind nicht mehr so dolle, die kommen wohl weg.

Schaunwermal.


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Juli 2008)

newsboy schrieb:


> ach ja, der war bis vor kurzem auch in einem paket...



Grandios, für mich immer noch einer der schönsten Titanrahmen überhaupt!


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Juli 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Ein GT hat Einzug gehalten...



Claudia, willkommen bei den GT´lern! 
Alte GT-Stahlrösser finde ich immer wieder obersexy...
...und nun geht der Hype erst richtig los ;-)
Bis dann, Christian


----------



## bsg (24. Juli 2008)

Mann Ashok - lass und doch auch noch ein paar von den Dingern übrig ;-).


----------



## kailinds (25. Juli 2008)

A courier brought me this today:
















It's a 1996~ish GT XIZANG! 

Thanks to Christian & others for their comments - I have now acquired 1995 Xizang sticker kit + onZa / Shimano sponsorship decals as well...


----------



## stratege-0815 (25. Juli 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


>



Der is ja voll fleckig...


----------



## zingel (5. August 2008)

kam heute aus Holland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube elite 1 (5. August 2008)

Willste davon welche loswerden....ich tät zwei nehmen


----------



## scant (5. August 2008)

kailinds schrieb:


> A courier brought me this today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was sorry to see that leave the UK, but I'm glad it went to a worthy home Kai


----------



## zingel (5. August 2008)

cube elite 1 schrieb:


> Willste davon welche loswerden?



natürlich nicht!


----------



## tomac_75 (5. August 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> kam heute aus Holland


 
Kein Wunder, dass Eddie ausverkauft ist...


----------



## zingel (5. August 2008)

tomac_75 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass Eddie ausverkauft ist...



er heisst Ernie


----------



## tomac_75 (6. August 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> er heisst Ernie


 
Stimmt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommi74 (6. August 2008)

Also über Ernie kann man sich nur wundern. Ich habe ihm zig E-mails auf bestem holländisch (bin zweisprachig) geschickt, aber senden will er irgendwie nicht, lieber soll ich 2 x 150 km fahren, er würde dann schauen ob er die gewünschten Teile noch da hat. Versand innerhalb Niederlande zu dem von ihm genannten Preis hab ich ihm angeboten. Irgendwann hat er dann einfach nicht mehr geantwortet.

Wo er sich bei Kleinteilen scheut, hat er aber wohl kein Problem mal eben 15 Felgen nach Deutschland zu versenden.

Also irgendwie...


----------



## zingel (6. August 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> ... nach Deutschland zu versenden.



genauer gesagt in die Schweiz 


ich hatte halt das hervorragende EM-Verhältniss der Schweiz mit Holland ausgenutzt - *Höp! Höp!*


----------



## Tommi74 (6. August 2008)

Das schreibt man aber Hup Hup!

Und ich glaubte das Verhältnis der Holländer zu Holländern ist noch etwas besser....aber anscheinend doch nicht. Mal abgesehen davon dass ich nicht glaube dass Ernie sich zu den Holländern zählt, da Veldhoven in Noord-Brabant liegt, eine Region die sich genau wie "unser" Limburg höchstens zu den Niederländern zählen lässt, sich aber von den Holländern ganz klar abgegrenzt sehen will.

Anyway, solltest du eine RM20 loswerden wollen...


----------



## zaskar-le (11. August 2008)

Nach soviel Stahl mal wieder etwas spröderes Material:





Mehr im Album


----------



## versus (11. August 2008)

oh gott, wie geil ! ! ! glückwunsch !
neu, oder ? da bin ich mal sehr gespannt auf den aufbau...


----------



## zaskar-le (11. August 2008)

Neu nicht, aber "ganz gut" erhalten 
Vor allem ohne Risse oder ähnliche Katastrophen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (11. August 2008)

Kommen die nicht von ganz alleine?! *duck*


----------



## andy1 (21. August 2008)

gestern ganz unverpackt abgeholt ;-)

Eigentlich ein Rad...

ist aber eher eine Cooks mit Anbauteilen (für kein großes Geld):
(da sieht man wieder die Wertung von Einzelteilen im Vergleich zum Komplettrad)


----------



## liszca (22. August 2008)

whoa schrieb:


> ..hab ich mit Hermes gemacht.. ich sag nur NIE WIEDER!
> montag liegt ein zettel im briefkasten.. 10:00 da gewesen, kommt morgen wieder.
> dienstag.. 10:00 da gewesen, kommt morgen wieder.
> mittwoch.. 11:00 da gewesen, ich soll mich telefonisch melden.
> ...



bei hermes kann man immer got dankbar sein wenns überhaupt am stück ankommt.

Zum absolut geilen rahmen: woher hast du den!?

p.s.: war zu faul mir alle posts durch zu lesen, bilder sagen doch mehr als tausend worte


----------



## zaskar-le (3. September 2008)

*Wow, was für eine Verarbeitung! *





*Groove tube? Das wird doch nicht...*





*Aaaah, triple triangle *





GT Psyclone, 1992.
Mehr im Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (3. September 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/174640
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/174641
> ...


 
doppeltsack...


----------



## oldschooler (4. September 2008)

ich hasse euch alle  da is man mal wieder zu spät gewesen....aber ich red mir ein, dass er eh zu groß war...


----------



## liszca (4. September 2008)

Ich wollts nur mal laut sagen:

ICH BIN SO NEIDISCH


----------



## mini.tom (4. September 2008)

hi christian 
super geil - hätte ich das gewusst .................................................

















ps. ja ich kicke gleich nach den reifen 
mfg
tom


----------



## versus (4. September 2008)

glückwunsch christian!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. September 2008)




----------



## Monsterlein (6. September 2008)

Heute angekommen


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (8. September 2008)

Salut 
Nos DB XTR 900.
Steht seit 15 Jahren im Laden bis....

















Philippe


----------



## hoeckle (8. September 2008)

sehr schick... wird aber nicht geschlachtet oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (8. September 2008)

die Reflektoren hätest du ruhig abmachen können! 

..kannst du mal ein Bild von der hinteren Bremsanlenkung machen?


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (8. September 2008)

Yes



Philippe


----------



## whoa (18. September 2008)

kam aber nicht gestern, sondern *hust* letztes jahr.


----------



## euphras (18. September 2008)

whoa schrieb:


> [IMGIMG]
> kam aber nicht gestern, sondern *hust* letztes jahr.



Was denn? Der Park Tools Ständer oder die Phil Wood Narben, ähm Naben?!?


----------



## andy1 (19. September 2008)

Hurra, das schöne alte Kuwahara Sierra mit 18-Gang 730er XT hat einen gestauchten  Stahlrahmen+krumme Gabel welches die Tage gekommen ist. 
...dabei hab ich mich schon drauf gefreut.

Schade aber sowas passiert  - nützt jetzt immerhin als Teileaufbewahrungsständer 
Wenn man es wenigstens grob richten könnte... für den Zweck eines Schönwetterlangsamfahrradls...

Man sieht es nicht gleich aber wenn man es weiss sieht man es dann doch.
Die Rohre haben keine großen Knickungen aber Spannungsrisse in dem Lack an den Muffen bzw. davor.
Es taugt noch zur Dokumentation einer guten Marke... falls denn jemand einen ebenbürtigen Rahmen aus 87/88 über hat her damit.


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (20. September 2008)

Salut,
keine MTB aber classic
Bernard Hinault Equipe Reynolds 753









Philippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (20. September 2008)

Na Philippe,
und was kommt am Montag an, wenn ich es vom Zoll hole?
sag schon...


----------



## zaskar-le (22. September 2008)

*Oha, seltenes Sattelstützenmaß*
*Scheint ein Exot zu sein.*





*Für schwerstes Gelände!*





*Massivste Ausfaller.
Da können sich andere doch glatt 'ne Scheibe von abschneiden!*





*Mit Kühlerfigur! Wow.*











12" Tigerbike. Fährt Claudia nicht auch 12 Zoll? 
Oder verwechsle ich da was? Na, egal... 

Für Papa war heute auch was dabei - musste beim Zoll vorsprechen. 
Doch hierzu später mehr...


----------



## zaskar-le (22. September 2008)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Na Philippe,
> und was kommt am Montag an, wenn ich es vom Zoll hole?
> sag schon...



*@kadaverfleisch: *warst Du das heute vor mir beim Zoll in der Kufsteiner- mit dem schwarzen California Sports Longsleeve und hast Rahmen, Gabel etc. abgeholt?
Im Warteraum saßen wir beide an der Seite zum Kaffeeautomaten hin?!


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. September 2008)

Sehr geiler Tigerentenracer!



Wilder Lack im Besten Klein Design 

Viel Spaß bei den Familienausflügen!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (22. September 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> *@kadaverfleisch: *warst Du das heute vor mir beim Zoll in der Kufsteiner- mit dem schwarzen California Sports Longsleeve und hast Rahmen, Gabel etc. abgeholt?
> Im Warteraum saßen wir beide an der Seite zum Kaffeeautomaten hin?!


 
Jup, das war ich, hab für Philippe seinen Grove Hardcore abgeholt:




also ist bei mir heute auch ein Paket angekommen, zwar nicht meins, aber immerhin!


----------



## zaskar-le (22. September 2008)

Shit, shit, shit! Hätte ich Dich mal angesprochen, damn! 
Ich saß grad an der Kasse, als der Zöllner mit nem spitzen Gegenstand  Dein Paket öffnete. 
Aber man kann ja nicht so einfach Leute von der Seite anquatschen... Zufälle gibts!
Hättest Du statt "Vorbau" übrigens "Hammerhead" gesagt, wärst Du ohne Belagerung meinerseits da nicht mehr rausgekommen!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (22. September 2008)

und du meinst wenn ich dem Zöllner "HAMMERHEAD" an den Kopf geworfen hätte, hätte er daß auch verstanden?
Nächstes Mal nimmste deine Chance war, jetzt weißt du ja wie ich ausschaue.


----------



## zaskar-le (22. September 2008)

...also ich werde wohl nächsten Montag wieder mal da sein 
Na, dann bis zum nächsten Mal!

Christian 

P.S. Das Grove, meine Güte...


----------



## versus (22. September 2008)

jungs, jetzt steht ihr schon am zoll schlange  
manchmal macht man sich schon so seine gedanken, aber nur manchmal...


----------



## zaskar-le (22. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> manchmal macht man sich schon so seine gedanken, aber nur manchmal...



...geht mir genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (22. September 2008)

dabei war heute noch wenig los, ein Glück wohne ich gleich umme Ecke, wenn die Schlange zu lang ist dreh ich gleich wieder um und komme später wieder.
Hier noch ein Bild:


----------



## Radlerin (22. September 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> 12" Tigerbike. Fährt Claudia nicht auch 12 Zoll?
> Oder verwechsle ich da was? Na, egal...



Na warte...  Irgendwann treffen wir uns mal und dann... dann... ähm... weiß ich jetzt grad auch nicht... aber vielleicht hab ich ne kleine Leiter bin und dann gibts aber ordentlich was unters Kinn! Boah! Frechheit!


----------



## zaskar-le (22. September 2008)

...komm doch Montag mit zum Zoll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Christian


----------



## Radlerin (23. September 2008)

Pfff, am Montag muss ich für New York packen...


----------



## ZeFlo (23. September 2008)

... vergiss den orangen wimpel nicht beim einpacken 

:]
flo


----------



## zaskar-le (23. September 2008)




----------



## felixdelrio (23. September 2008)

Warum fliegste denn nicht im Dezember, Claudia? Dann hätten wir uns da treffen können ... 



Radlerin schrieb:


> Pfff, am Montag muss ich für New York packen...


----------



## Radlerin (23. September 2008)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Warum fliegste denn nicht im Dezember, Claudia? Dann hätten wir uns da treffen können ...



Hm, dann müssen wir uns wohl das nächste Mal besser absprechen...


----------



## felixdelrio (24. September 2008)

Bei mir ist auch mal wieder was angekommen. Auspacken habe ich nicht fotografiert aber das Resultat nach 3 Std. säubern, basteln, fetten und komplettieren. Schriftzüge werden in Kürze auch noch neu gemacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (25. September 2008)

ciao
flo


----------



## chowi (25. September 2008)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch mal wieder was angekommen. Auspacken habe ich nicht fotografiert aber das Resultat nach 3 Std. säubern, basteln, fetten und komplettieren. Schriftzüge werden in Kürze auch noch neu gemacht ...



Morjens, ja die hatte ich auch mal....schön anzuschauen...fahren, naja...
aber bloß nicht im Funk die Starrgabel austauschen, das funzt weder optisch, noch vom Fahrverhalten....
Gruß chowi


----------



## felixdelrio (25. September 2008)

chowi schrieb:


> Morjens, ja die hatte ich auch mal....schön anzuschauen...fahren, naja...
> aber bloß nicht im Funk die Starrgabel austauschen, das funzt weder optisch, noch vom Fahrverhalten....
> Gruß chowi



Nee, auf keinen Fall! Ich wollte sie mir eigentlich nur als Deko an die Wand hängen


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (25. September 2008)

Salut
endlich da.




Hard Core 1990 Neon Solar 
Philippe


----------



## 3cinos (25. September 2008)

@ Phillipe Carnoy:

Adresse; sonstige Versanddaten; Rest per PM 

ps.: *Ne, gefällt absolut. Der Hammer!!!*


----------



## felixdelrio (25. September 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A.R.C. (25. September 2008)

Farbe ist echt mal HARD CORE


Cheers


----------



## kadaverfleisch (26. September 2008)

Endlich Philippe,

ich dachte schon er kommt garnicht. Man weiß ja nie!


----------



## Radlerin (26. September 2008)

Großartig Philippe! 

Aber du musst echt ma aufräumen...


----------



## der Steelman (2. Oktober 2008)

nabend !!!
heute ist mein 93er gt zaskar vom pulvern angekommen 




auspacken






mhhhhh alles schön weiss



mal schaun wie es aussieht wenn räder drinn sind geil 



jetzt nur noch meine decals rauf und wieder sparen für neue teile dann gehts weiter
grüße maik


----------



## kadaverfleisch (2. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
da hab ich auch was bekommen Heute:


----------



## der Steelman (3. Oktober 2008)

so decals drauf


----------



## Deleted 76843 (3. Oktober 2008)

Also mir gefälltz! Ist das ne Judy XC?

Mfg


----------



## der Steelman (3. Oktober 2008)

jup isse mit abgeflexten scheibenbremsaufnahmen wegen der optik
und es kommen noch reset racing einstellschrauben drauf


----------



## YoKris (3. Oktober 2008)

der Steelman schrieb:


> nabend !!!
> heute ist mein 93er gt zaskar vom pulvern angekommen
> 
> jetzt nur noch meine decals rauf und wieder sparen für neue teile dann gehts weiter
> grüße maik



Hey Maik!

Nur meine subjektive Meinung, aber beim Gedanken ein 93er ball burnished Zaskar zu pulvern, dreht sich mir der Magen mehr als nur einmal um. Abgesehen davon, waren '93 auch andere Decals drauf, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Trotzdem...have fun

cheers
//yo


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Oktober 2008)

der Steelman schrieb:


> so decals drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Steelman (3. Oktober 2008)

YoKris schrieb:


> Hey Maik!
> 
> Nur meine subjektive Meinung, aber beim Gedanken ein 93er ball burnished Zaskar zu pulvern, dreht sich mir der Magen mehr als nur einmal um. Abgesehen davon, waren '93 auch andere Decals drauf, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> 
> ...



ja haste recht aber der rahmen war zu zerkratzt vom entfernen der eloxierung vom vorbesitzer und die originalen decals gefallen mir nicht die 92 sind einfach die schöneren!
gruß


----------



## Hoerni (4. Oktober 2008)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch mal wieder was angekommen. Auspacken habe ich nicht fotografiert aber das Resultat nach 3 Std. säubern, basteln, fetten und komplettieren. Schriftzüge werden in Kürze auch noch neu gemacht ...





Oh Mann,

Funk Gabeln hatte mein Händler anno 96 / 06 als echt "Hardcore" bezeichnet - funktioniert die Gumkiforke eigentlich? Keine Dämpfung oder?

Cheers,

Andreas


----------



## roesli (5. Oktober 2008)

Hoerni schrieb:


> Oh Mann,
> 
> Funk Gabeln hatte mein Händler anno 96 / 06 als echt "Hardcore" bezeichnet - funktioniert die Gumkiforke eigentlich? Keine Dämpfung oder?
> 
> ...



Die Gabel ist ein Meisterwerk der CNC-Fräskunst! - Wie kannst Du da nur noch zusätzlich nach Funktion im Gelände fragen? 

Was die Federung angeht - keine Ahnung! Die Funk, welche bei mir liegt, bewegt sich keinen Millimeter mehr


----------



## felixdelrio (5. Oktober 2008)

roesli schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist ein Meisterwerk der CNC-Fräskunst! - Wie kannst Du da nur noch zusätzlich nach Funktion im Gelände fragen?
> 
> Was die Federung angeht - keine Ahnung! Die Funk, welche bei mir liegt, bewegt sich keinen Millimeter mehr



Genau! Wer sagt denn, dass ich die irgendwo einbaue. Die hänge ich natürlich an die Wand. 

Im Übrigen federt sie, da Elastomere frisch.


----------



## mini.tom (5. Oktober 2008)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Genau! Wer sagt denn, dass ich die irgendwo einbaue. Die hänge ich natürlich an die Wand.
> 
> Im Übrigen federt sie, da Elastomere frisch.



hi andreas 
dann häng doch bitte gleich den rahmen dazu 
spaßige grüsse aus erlangen 
sandra+tom


----------



## YoKris (6. Oktober 2008)

der Steelman schrieb:


> ja haste recht aber der rahmen war zu zerkratzt vom entfernen der eloxierung vom vorbesitzer und die originalen decals gefallen mir nicht die 92 sind einfach die schöneren!
> gruß



Bezgl. den Decals gebe ich Dir recht..ich finde die 92er auch mit Abstand am schönsten! Schade, dass du den Rahmen nicht mehr polieren konntest! ABer trotzdem viel Spaß beim Aufbau! 

greets
//yo


----------



## felixdelrio (6. Oktober 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> hi andreas
> dann häng doch bitte gleich den rahmen dazu
> spaßige grüsse aus erlangen
> sandra+tom



Nicht nötig, lieber Tom, denn ich fahre ja ALLE meine Bikes ...


----------



## oldschooler (7. Oktober 2008)

DPD ...was will der gute mann schon wieder hier?!

nanu?




triple triangle, groove tube, competition series...?!







omg... es ist wieder da...




leider ohne die zugehörige gabel...die suche ich händeringend,denn mit mag un co. kann ich mich nicht so richtig in dem rahmen anfreunden..


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2008)

der zweitschönste gt stahlrahmen mit dem für mich schönsten paintjob: 
team screaaaam... glückwunsch! da könnte ich auch noch schwach werden... 
aus usa, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (7. Oktober 2008)

british empire...

und entgegen des 19" komplettrades dass ich in einem moment geistiger umnachtung verkaufte, ist der lack in deutlich besserem zustand...


----------



## sebse (7. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> der zweitschönste gt stahlrahmen mit dem für mich schönsten paintjob:
> team screaaaam... glückwunsch! da könnte ich auch noch schwach werden...
> aus usa, wenn man fragen darf?



 wenn nicht sogar der schönste - glückwunsch


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2008)

sebse schrieb:


> wenn nicht sogar der schönste - glückwunsch



ne, nee. das bleibt der psyclone  
allerdings gab es den nicht in der lässigen lackierung.


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ne, nee. das bleibt der psyclone
> allerdings gab es den nicht in der lässigen lackierung.



UND OB!


Da gab es vor längerer Zeit schon mal ein Foto, ich finds aber nicht


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> UND OB!
> 
> 
> Da gab es vor längerer Zeit schon mal ein Foto, ich finds aber nicht



 echt wahr ? such manni, los such...


----------



## zaskar-le (7. Oktober 2008)

Glückwunsch, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (7. Oktober 2008)

der verkäufer hat noch ein psyclone in team scream, dass er aber nicht rausrückt 

@christian... ich hatte noch keine zeit drüber zu schlafen... ich sag aber einfach mal: ein zaskar oder LE der jahre 93- 95 in 18" und wir wären im geschäft (natürlich mit wertausgleich) und ansonsten zum genannten preise...


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> der verkäufer hat noch ein psyclone in team scream, dass er aber nicht rausrückt



verständlich


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (9. Oktober 2008)

*Heute ist ein Paket angekommen, endlich*







Gut verpackt, wie es sich gehört






*Und was ist es jetzt???*






*Was schönes vom Herrn Gleiss + der schönen Shannon und den XTR Umwerfer*






*Und jetzt schnell mal was aufgebaut für die kurzen Beine*


----------



## goegolo (9. Oktober 2008)

Ja leck mich is das legger 
Ist das eine Chainsuckplattenhalterung an der Kettenstrebe? Wie wirds aufgebaut?


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (9. Oktober 2008)

Ja genau ist eine Chainsuckplattenhalterung, ich wollte das Gleiss mit ner XTR 951er Gruppe verbauen.

Grüße
Tommy



goegolo schrieb:


> Ja leck mich is das legger
> Ist das eine Chainsuckplattenhalterung an der Kettenstrebe? Wie wirds aufgebaut?


----------



## elsepe (9. Oktober 2008)

hatt den schönsten arsch der welt das rad.

seb


----------



## badbushido (9. Oktober 2008)

Die Schwalbes mit den Reflexstreifen putzen den Rahmen echt raus!


----------



## Catsoft (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich find ja den Arsch von meinem auch nicht schlecht 





Mein Lieblingshintern meiner Sammlung ist allerdings dieser:


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. Oktober 2008)

Am Gleiss-Gesäß stört mich persönlich die Kombination aus Cantisockeln und Scheibenbremsaufnahme...


----------



## elsepe (9. Oktober 2008)

spitzfindigkeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (9. Oktober 2008)

Die beiden Är...e würd ich auch nicht ablehen, sehr Nice Bin mit meinen sehr glücklich

Grüße
Tommy



Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich find ja den Arsch von meinem auch nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blumenhummer (10. Oktober 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> spitzfindigkeiten!



Unnötige Bremsaufnahmen/Anlötteile stören mich persönlich ganz enorm...


----------



## goegolo (10. Oktober 2008)

In Wirklichkeit ist das doch die dritte Falschenhalteraufnahme


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. Oktober 2008)

MoinMoin,

Sehr sehr geile Teile,ich freu mich richtig,besonders über die makellosen Zustände,sehr schwer zu bekommen,wisst ihr ja selbst...










Grüße

Nils


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (10. Oktober 2008)

Glückwunsch Nils,

die Manitou läßt mich wieder in Vergangen schwermen

Das es sowas noch gibt

Grüße
Tommy



SHIVER schrieb:


> MoinMoin,
> 
> Sehr sehr geile Teile,ich freu mich richtig,besonders über die makellosen Zustände,sehr schwer zu bekommen,wisst ihr ja selbst...
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (11. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen

Dein Arsch ist aber auch nicht zu verachten......äääh ich mein natürlich den hier:
Sehr schönes Teil und mit Sicherheit individuell,ein paar Details hätt ich anders machen lassen aber wie gesagt..individuell halt,gell?




Klein-Bike-Fan schrieb:


> *Heute ist ein Paket angekommen, endlich*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Grüße & schönes Wo-ende...ach ne,da hat ja jemand Urlaub...trotzdem!

Nils


----------



## Briggtopp (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte auch mal 
















Entschuldigt die schlechten Bilder, war aber zu aufgeregt ...

Gruß an alle Bikeoholics


----------



## RemoteControl (15. Oktober 2008)

seeehr nice.... toller rahmen 

jetzt nur noch schön aufbauen, vllt ein paar rote tupfer 

grüße
patrick


----------



## Briggtopp (15. Oktober 2008)

Danke Schöön ...dachte ich auch so ein bissl rot kann nicht schaden 
Eine Switchblade und nen Titan Bonti Lenker hab ich auch schon

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v8mercedes (15. Oktober 2008)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr geil. gefällt mir supergut


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Oktober 2008)

So einer hängt nackig in meiner garage und wartet auf neues Pulver, obwohl er so ohne auch ganz nett ausschaut
Ansonsten viel Spass beim Aufbau, meiner wird auch schwarz


----------



## tomac_75 (15. Oktober 2008)

Servus,

nach langer Warterei ist nu auch mein Paket aus UK angekommen - allerdings alles andere als gut verpackt und auch von der Lackqualität eher enttäuschend. Kommt auf dem letzten Bild wahrscheinlich nicht so raus, aber der Hinterbau ist total verpfuscht... Es wurde mehrfach versucht die Lackkratzer notdürftig zu übermalen. Könnte heulen... 





















Bin über jede Art von Tipps und Anregungen froh, wie ich das Teil einigermaßen wieder hinbekomme. Aber wer kriegt denn schon eine Aqua Fade Lackierung hin  Rahmen ist sonst in einem guten Zustand - kein Rost und keine Dellen...

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Protorix (15. Oktober 2008)

endlich hab cih auch mal was bekommen. 

sehr guter zustand, fast zu schade um im winter zu fahren 






danke an panoko !


----------



## tonicbikes (15. Oktober 2008)

schönes True Temper Geröhr (ist doch T T oder?), 
hat mir früher schon gefallen auch wenn´s "nur" ein Trek ist...............


----------



## zaskar-le (15. Oktober 2008)

tomac_75 schrieb:


> Aber wer kriegt denn schon eine Aqua Fade Lackierung hin



Ich kenne da einen, no problem 

Nachdem ich die Schnappatmung beim Anblick dieses wundervollen Rahmenkunstwerkes jetzt wieder los bin und die Tasten auf dem Laptop wieder treffe, erlaube ich mir, kurz auf meine Suche in der Signatur aufmerksam zu machen    

Oh neeeewin eiin RRrücckkfalll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (15. Oktober 2008)

tomac_75 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> nach langer Warterei ist nu auch mein Paket aus UK angekommen - allerdings alles andere als gut verpackt und auch von der Lackqualität eher enttäuschend. Kommt auf dem letzten Bild wahrscheinlich nicht so raus, aber der Hinterbau ist total verpfuscht... Es wurde mehrfach versucht die Lackkratzer notdürftig zu übermalen. Könnte heulen...
> 
> ...



ist ja wohl das hier

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160278101085

der verkaeufer hat ne menge aerger verursacht und ist inzwischen auf retrobike.co.uk gesperrt. artikel widerholt schlechter als beschrieben und nicht oder nur sehr langsam geliefert.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=41150

hier der thread zum urspruenglichen verkauf im forum. konamad hat ihn dann mit gewinn direkt auf ebay verhoekert

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36936

hier der versuch eines aqua fade repaints

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28400

gruss, carsten


----------



## tomac_75 (16. Oktober 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die Schnappatmung beim Anblick dieses wundervollen Rahmenkunstwerkes jetzt wieder los bin und die Tasten auf dem Laptop wieder treffe, erlaube ich mir, kurz auf meine Suche in der Signatur aufmerksam zu machen


 
Ist ein S/M... Passt also ohnehin nicht 

@Carsten: Ja, genau der isses  Die Fotos wurden so aufgenommen, dass die Mängel überhaupt nicht ersichtlich waren... Hätte wohl eher mal fragen sollen... 

Werde mal bei YoKris anfragen wegen einer Neulackierung - vielen Dank schon mal für das Angebot! Mehr dann hier im Forum...

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Protorix (16. Oktober 2008)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> schönes True Temper Geröhr (ist doch T T oder?),
> hat mir früher schon gefallen auch wenn´s "nur" ein Trek ist...............



joa TT OX III comp macht bei 16,5" ziemlich genau 2 kilo. 

und .. "handmade in USA"


----------



## lebaron (17. Oktober 2008)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte ich mir irren, aber das ist doch schon ein Trek!
Dennoch vorallem schöne Farbe!


----------



## Briggtopp (17. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ein 97´er OR   einen Trek würde ich mir eher nicht zulegen


----------



## Blumenhummer (17. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir ist heute ein kleines Paket angekommen.






Nicht wirklich klassisch. Aber eine Laufzeit von unter 24 Stunden für die Strecke Saratoga Springs - Freiburg ist dann doch mal eine lobende Erwähnung wert...


----------



## ZeFlo (17. Oktober 2008)

lebaron schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir* irren,* aber das ist doch schon ein Trek!
> Dennoch vorallem schöne Farbe!



... 1" -> santa cruz built, 
mit ohne rolle und durchgehende sattelstreben gab's ab etwa mitte 95. meister deger hat auch so eins.

@briggtop, rahmen hat aber federgabel geo. 
mit 'ner switschbleed wird das fahrverhalten sicher lustich 

ciao
flo


----------



## icebaer (21. Oktober 2008)

Dann will ich auchmal, bei mir kam gestern folgendes Paket an 

jetzt geht dann das Gesuche nach einigen Teilen los...

grüße icebaer


----------



## carloni (27. Oktober 2008)

Endlich durch den Zoll....


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (27. Oktober 2008)

Einfach nur schön die alten Dinger

Hätte ich auch gerne

Viel Spaß damit...

Grüße
Tommy



carloni schrieb:


> Endlich durch den Zoll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (27. Oktober 2008)

Ist das ein "Handmade-by-Tom" fillet brazed Swiss Cross ?


----------



## carloni (27. Oktober 2008)

bsg schrieb:


> Ist das ein "Handmade-by-Tom" fillet brazed Swiss Cross ?



Das ist ein Frischknecht Bike und Vorläufer des SwissCross, auf Basis Road logic, Handmade Filled brazed, keine Seriennummer, keine Flaschenhaltergewinde.


----------



## ZeFlo (28. Oktober 2008)

carloni schrieb:


> Das ist ein Frischknecht Bike und Vorläufer des SwissCross, auf Basis Road logic, Handmade Filled brazed, keine Seriennummer, keine Flaschenhaltergewinde.



 sehr schöner fund.


ciao
flo


----------



## Owl Hollow (28. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das ist nun wirklich ein sehr schöner Fund ;-)


----------



## carloni (28. Oktober 2008)

Owl Hollow schrieb:


> Ja, das ist nun wirklich ein sehr schöner Fund ;-)




In der CH gibt es glaube ich noch so manches Schätzchen zu heben


----------



## andy1 (28. Oktober 2008)

auch woanders schlummern nette und nossige   Sachen 

Nun bekommt ein gestauchtes 88er Kuwahara Sierra XT eine neue Basis - ein klein wenig neuer aber passt 
und vor allem - farbiger.

ist ja bei den Kuwahara-spezifischen Teilen nicht immer einfach aber nun muss ich nur umschrauben und Ubrake haben beide...
Rahmengröße 46 oder 48... 
Und ich mag eigentlich keine auf Pärchenräder dahrerradelnde Paare -
doch der Gedanke drängt sich auf 









































größere Fotos auf Anfrage


----------



## Briggtopp (28. Oktober 2008)

Am besten gefällt mir das gute alte Preisschild ,
der Rest ist selbstredend


----------



## felixdelrio (28. Oktober 2008)

Ist ja lustig ...

Ich habe ein kleines Kuwa Cheetah (für meine Tochter)
Radlerin hat ein kleines Kuwa Cheetah
DEAN48 hat ein etwas grösseres Kuwa Cheetah

... und Andy1 hat jetzt gleich zwei davon! Und alle sind witzigerweise aus '91 und im Design völlig identisch.


----------



## andy1 (28. Oktober 2008)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Ist ja lustig ...
> 
> Ich habe ein kleines Kuwa Cheetah (für meine Tochter)
> Radlerin hat ein kleines Kuwa Cheetah
> ...



kein Wunder, kann man ja momentan bekommen in diversen Größen.
von 42 bis 52cm
aber vielleicht sind die Cheetahs von den anderen schon seit 91 auf zwei Rädern unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonicbikes (28. Oktober 2008)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Ist ja lustig ...
> 
> Ich habe ein kleines Kuwa Cheetah (für meine Tochter)
> Radlerin hat ein kleines Kuwa Cheetah
> ...




und ich hatte mal ein´s....
@andy1: wo kann man die momentan in diversen Größen bekommen?

gruss
tonic


----------



## kadaverfleisch (28. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

hier:

*VELO Schmidt OHG*
Perry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Schmidt Gewerbegebiet
Am Karrenberg
1201844
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Neustadt/Sa.
Deutschland

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. Oktober 2008)

@ andy1

horst link hat noch den farblich passenden Kuwahara vorbau/ vorbauten im angebot. schau mal in sein fotoalbum!


----------



## andy1 (28. Oktober 2008)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier:
> 
> ...




aajoooooooooooooooooooo 
ich habs ihm schon längst pm´t da man nicht immer alles breittreten muss...  meine ich
irgendwie gehört zu unserem Hobby auch ein gewisses *Suchen* dazu...
siehe den schon entsprechend genannten wunderbaren *"Fund"* von Carloni...
da muss dann nicht ein jeder... usw...
_
daher gibt es bis jetzt auch noch keine feste Rubrik - hab ich bei ebay gefunden - man hat sich allgemein dagegen ausgesprochen -> denn wenn jemand sowas sucht findet er es...


_


Matze010 schrieb:


> @ andy1
> 
> horst link hat noch den farblich passenden Kuwahara vorbau/ vorbauten im angebot. schau mal in sein fotoalbum!



gerade mal gschaut, der der bei ihm dirn ist sieht aus wie vom Kuwahara Competition...
aber egal, ich will ja die Teile von diesem gestauchten Rad montieren *(auch vor nicht allzulanger Zeit mal eingetroffen) *- siehe unten:

Die Sattelstützklemmung ist dann aber doch verschieden


----------



## kadaverfleisch (28. Oktober 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> aajoooooooooooooooooooo
> ich habs ihm schon längst pm´t da man nicht immer alles breittreten muss... meine ich
> irgendwie gehört zu unserem Hobby auch ein gewisses *Suchen* dazu...
> siehe den schon entsprechend genannten wunderbaren *"Fund"* von Carloni...
> ...


 
Ok,
dann werd ich demnächst an das "man hat sich allgemein dagegen ausgesprochen" halten
Bin ja noch nich so lange hier dabei.
Gruß
Micha


----------



## the punkrock (31. Oktober 2008)

ein kleines, paket, ein scharfes messer und ein glas wein...



[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/217233]
	

SHIMANO!!



DURA - ACE!



7- fach schraubkranz in nagelneu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (31. Oktober 2008)

So ein Schlachtobjekt müsste mir auch mal wieder über den Weg laufen 




andy1 schrieb:


> aajoooooooooooooooooooo
> ich habs ihm schon längst pm´t da man nicht immer alles breittreten muss...  meine ich
> irgendwie gehört zu unserem Hobby auch ein gewisses *Suchen* dazu...
> siehe den schon entsprechend genannten wunderbaren *"Fund"* von Carloni...
> ...


----------



## stubenhocker (2. November 2008)

Die halbe Stunde nach dem Auspacken wurde wegen zittrigen Fingern nicht im Bild festgehalten. Im Paket waren Rahmen (Swiss Cross aus 2001), Gabel (eine andere als auf dem Foto), WCS-Steuersatz, Innenlager. Den kinderfreien Abend habe ich noch kurz genutzt, um ein paar Teile ranzustecken:






Den Rahmen habe ich Anfang Oktober eher zufällig beim Stöbern im Netz in einer Anzeige aus den Niederlanden gefunden. Der Preis war heiß und mir in der letzten Woche auch, da sich der Verkäufer nach der Bestätigung des Geldeingangs nicht mehr gemeldet hat . Gestern Nachmittag stand dann unser Nachbar vor der Tür und fragte, ob ich ihm mal 2 Räder und einen Sattel geben könnte, er wollte sich einen roten Fahrradrahmen aufbauen. Hä? "Komm mal mit rüber, Paket abholen".
Der Rahmen (bis auf 2 kleinere Stellen so gut wie neu) wird mit Teilen aus der guten alten Zeit aufgebaut, hauptsächlich WCS, erstmal musste aber die Restekiste herhalten.

Alexander


----------



## Briggtopp (2. November 2008)

Ein ganz leckeres Stück hast du dir da geangelt. Herzlichen Glückwunsch...
Das mit den zittrigen Händen kenne ich nur zu gut


----------



## stubenhocker (2. November 2008)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Ein ganz leckeres Stück hast du dir da geangelt. Herzlichen Glückwunsch...


 
Danke.
Übrigens doppelte Freude meinerseits, weils ein echtes Schnäppchen war und bis auf besagte 2 Macken unbeschadet ist.


----------



## saturno (2. November 2008)

the punkrock schrieb:


> ein kleines, paket, ein scharfes messer und ein glas wein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gut das du den absender und empfänger abgedeckt hast damit keiner weiß wers bekommen hat. 

[edith meint:] lasse er das  [/edith]


----------



## BonelessChicken (2. November 2008)

Dann wäre es fair gewesen ihn einfach generell auf die Problematik hinzuweisen .

Ich hätte ein ziemlich massives Problem damit, wenn jemand in einem öffentlichen Forum eine Verbindung zwischen meinem Nickname und meinem Realnamen postet ohne ausdrückliche Erlaubnis .

Aber ich unterstelle mal, daß Du auf diese Weise zurecht auf die Sensibilität gewisser Daten, die ins Internet gelangen, hinweisen wolltest .


----------



## carloni (2. November 2008)

Du bist ein großartiger kaufhausdetektiv, aber lösche den Namen einfach raus.


----------



## Briggtopp (2. November 2008)

Er hats bestimmt nicht böse gemeint, aber was weg muss, muss weg. 
Kommt für den Namensinhaber bestimmt nicht so cool rüber


----------



## andy1 (3. November 2008)

wo wir nun bei den kleinen Paketen sind...
kleines für ehemals Großen, nun zum kleinen Preis bekommen:

geilomatische Hose von RiffRaff: 












3 verschiedene Preise:


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. November 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


>



Der Smiley passt farblich hervorragend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (3. November 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> wo wir nun bei den kleinen Paketen sind...
> kleines für ehemals Großen, nun zum kleinen Preis bekommen:
> 
> geilomatische Hose von RiffRaff:
> ...


 

ehhh, das ist doch meine alte hose... ginb sie sofort wieder her...  

im ernst, habe meine zum glück schon vor langer zeit entsorgt, aber schön sowas nochmals zu sehen


----------



## ZeFlo (3. November 2008)

... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ich versuchs mir lieber nicht vorzustellen  ich könnte alpträume kriegen ...

ciao
flo


----------



## felixdelrio (3. November 2008)

Pfui!


----------



## goegolo (3. November 2008)

Yeah, die Suche hat ein Ende: 





Dank Beipackzettel weiß ich auch wo ich das Teil ungefähr einbaue und muss mich nur noch zwischen Vorne und Hinten entscheiden


----------



## andy1 (3. November 2008)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Pfui!



pah, endlich habe ich mal ne ordentliche Classic-Neonhose und dann sowas...  

Er hat noch eine in S da für 5 Euro (in der Bucht), die ist aber rot


----------



## wtb_rider (3. November 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> , die ist aber rot



boa wie langweilig,.....


----------



## zingel (3. November 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> eine in S


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. November 2008)

Nicht im Paket, sondern im Auto angereist:




Ja, es ist wirklich ein Klein. Von mir vor Jaaaaaahren mal frisch gepulvert(es war fast kein Lack mehr drauf  ), und mit neuen (wie ich jetzt erkannt habe den falschen) Decals versehen. Dann habe ich's an meinen Bruder abgetreten, der hat's mit ner LX-Gruppe versehen  .
Na ja, wie dem auch sei, ich hab's wiedergeholt und werde alles wieder gutmachen  .

Ich trau mich garnicht in irgendeinem Klein-Fred zu fragen  , woran erkenne ich ob es sich um ein Rascal, Fervor oder Pinnacle handelt?


----------



## CarstenB (3. November 2008)

ist ein rascal oder fervor - wegen der horizontalen ausfaller. rascal oder fervor koennte die seriennummer verraten. wenn sie auf der unterseite vom innenlagergehaeuse ist sollte monat und jahr drin stehen wie zb 0493 fuer april 1993. fervor ist eher spaet 93 und juenger, rascal frueher. wenn sie auf der unterseite von den ausfallern steht ist es ein rascal. der kurze sitzrohrstummel spricht aber eher dagegen. also spaetes rascal (1993) oder ein fervor. macht aber keinen wirklichen unterschied. rahmengroesse XL oder 22".

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. November 2008)

Erst mal Danke Carsten 

Unter dem Tretlagergehäuse steht tatsächlich 0393 , also höchstwahrscheinlich ein Rascal wenn ich's richtig verstanden habe.
Wenn jetzt noch einer ein Bild eines Rascals des Jahrgangs hätte damit ich die Decals machen lassen kann, dass wäre super


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. November 2008)

Wundel, da werden sie geholfen... http://www.wundel.com/classickleinnr75.html


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. November 2008)

Da habe ich mich doch schon durchgelesen , was ich bräuchte wäre ein Bild der Schriftzüge


----------



## CarstenB (3. November 2008)

corey (ehemaliger klein lackierer) hatte ettliche passende rascal repro decals aber hat seine restbestaende letztens verkauft

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270283332532&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=017

ich bin recht sicher, dass da welche fuers rascal dabei waren. frag doch den kaeufer mal, ist ja auch aus dland...

bei einem 93er muessten sie streng genommen aber "debossed", also einlackiert sein. nicht einfache aufkleber... 

gruss, carsten


----------



## CarstenB (3. November 2008)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Da habe ich mich doch schon durchgelesen , was ich bräuchte wäre ein Bild der Schriftzüge



ist doch in dem link zu sehen. 93er moonrise rascal mit debossing schriftzuegen.

also der alte Klein schriftzug und Rascal in "schreibschrift". ist hier besser zu sehen











gruss, carsten


----------



## Deleted 15311 (3. November 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> wo wir nun bei den kleinen Paketen sind...
> kleines für ehemals Großen, nun zum kleinen Preis bekommen:
> 
> geilomatische Hose von RiffRaff:
> ...





.....wie geil ist das denn...? 
Da müßten sie mir noch was draufzahlen wenn ich damit rumfahren soll....

Aber der Kurs..

Grüße Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (3. November 2008)

SHIVER schrieb:


> .....wie geil ist das denn...?
> Da müßten sie mir noch was draufzahlen wenn ich damit rumfahren soll....
> 
> Aber der Kurs..
> ...



andy kann das tragen


----------



## andy1 (3. November 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> ...
> Er hat noch eine in S da für 5 Euro (in der Bucht), die ist aber rot



mal schnell dazwischenfunken:

hier diese gibts noch für nen Fünfer:






Meine Hose ist M und sie passt mir ganz gut, die obige in S fällt sicher auch nicht ganz so klein aus.

@insanerider:

Ja, ich werde sie tragen, noch nicht zum Nikolausduathlon, denn da ist es extrem matchig aber mal schaun nächstes Jahr...


----------



## oldschooler (3. November 2008)

apropos duathlon...

ich wünschte meine bekleidung würde noch passen


----------



## verwurster (4. November 2008)

Hurra endlich hab ich sie. Meinen ewiges Neidobjekt aus meiner jugend gehört endlich mir.
Für euch sicher nix besonderes, aber ich sabber dem geilen scheiss schon ewig nach 
Finde sie einfach viel zu schön, vielleicht mach ich sie mir doch nicht an mein rad dran sondern nehm sie mit ins bett


----------



## chowi (4. November 2008)

verwurster schrieb:


> Hurra endlich hab ich sie. Meinen ewiges Neidobjekt aus meiner jugend gehört endlich mir.
> Für euch sicher nix besonderes, aber ich sabber dem geilen scheiss schon ewig nach
> Finde sie einfach viel zu schön, vielleicht mach ich sie mir doch nicht an mein rad dran sondern nehm sie mit ins bett



Oh nee Kindas, jetzt is ma juut!
*Fahrradteile gehören nicht ins Bett!!!*

Gruß chowi


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. November 2008)

chowi schrieb:


> Fahrradteile gehören nicht ins Bett!!!



Dieser Hinweis ist in der Tat vollkommen berechtigt.

Andererseits wäre der Gute auf die in Rede stehende Weise natürlich in geradezu idealer Form auf die gegebenenfalls zu erwartende Aufforderung seines Frauchens vorbereitet, mal den einen oder anderen Zahn zuzulegen...


----------



## fredeckbert (4. November 2008)

chowi schrieb:


> Oh nee Kindas, jetzt is ma juut!
> *Fahrradteile gehören nicht ins Bett!!!*
> 
> Gruß chowi



Stimmt. Nur ganze Räder.


----------



## stubenhocker (5. November 2008)

Hat da etwa jemand seinen Kopf unter der Decke?! Tststs...


----------



## oldschooler (7. November 2008)

meine traumgabel zusammen mit der 97er judy... ich hoffe sie funzt... beschichtung angelaufen, wie immer..aber für den einsatzzweck reicht sie allemal... und dennoch....


----------



## newsboy (10. November 2008)

ich habe auch wieder mal was bekommen... oder besser gesagt, geholt. man dankt nochmals. 

ganz schön dreckig das zeugs.







ashok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (11. November 2008)

Kleines aber feines Paket


----------



## versus (11. November 2008)

Briggtopp schrieb:


>


----------



## Exekuhtot (11. November 2008)

Poah, wo hast du die denn noch bekommen?

Ich habe mal sehr lange nach einer gesucht, allerdings in blau. An welches Rad kommt sie denn?


----------



## hoeckle (11. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


>


----------



## versus (11. November 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


>


----------



## zaskar-le (11. November 2008)

Matt - wow. Sexiest seat post ever!


----------



## verwurster (11. November 2008)

Ja! man möchte am liebsten den Sattel weglassen...


----------



## Briggtopp (11. November 2008)

Danke, danke. 
Ich wollte eigentlich die Seatpost an ein schwarzes 95´OR Bontrager bauen. Vielleicht kommt aber erstmal eine schwarze alte Syncros. Mal schaun wie es mit der Farbkombi wird.
Es kommen demnächst eh Bilder vom fast fertigen Bontrager


----------



## zaskar-le (11. November 2008)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich die Seatpost an ein schwarzes 95´OR Bontrager bauen...



dann ist's ja eine 26.8, richtig? Wenn es 27,0 oder 27,2 gewesen wäre, wäre Dir ein gewisses Züricher Mitglied nun durch den Bildschirm gekrochen...  Wo wir grad bei den Edelteilen sind: hier müsste übrigens noch irgendwo eine sehr schön erhaltene, blaue 26.8er Kooka rumliegen, die nicht mehr gebraucht wird. Wer Interesse hat, kann sich ja melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (11. November 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> dann ist's ja eine 26.8, richtig? Wenn es 27,0 oder 27,2 gewesen wäre, wäre Dir ein gewisses Züricher Mitglied nun durch den Bildschirm gekrochen...


Nope...es ist eine 27.0 und sie passt wie angegossen


----------



## Exekuhtot (11. November 2008)

@Zaskar LE: Danke für das unterschwelige Angebot, aber der Rahmen ist schon wieder verkauft, da er leider zu klein war.


----------



## zaskar-le (11. November 2008)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Nope...es ist eine 27.0 und sie passt wie angegossen



...dann mach vorsichtshalber lieber schnell den Rechner aus!


----------



## badbushido (11. November 2008)

Lecker!
Was sind das für geile Vorbauten und aus welchem Jahr ist der Merlin Katalog?




newsboy schrieb:


> ich habe auch wieder mal was bekommen... oder besser gesagt, geholt. man dankt nochmals.
> 
> ganz schön dreckig das zeugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## wtb_rider (12. November 2008)

moin zusammen,
nun hat es mich doch nochmal erwischt, naja man scheint ja nie genug räder besitzen oder wenigstens aufbauen zu können.
ich war zwar nicht zu hause aber dennoch kam vor einigen tagen dieses



zu mir nach hause. ich hatte keine angst vor der aufschrift den kartons da ich ja wusste was da drin auf mich wartet.
so 



also wer rät was das wohl sein könnte.
naja machen wir das mal nicht zu spannend.


 
und dann hab ich noch drangebastelt was ich schon bekommen hab, damit sieht das dann so aus


 
und mit dem rest geh ich euch im basar auf den sack... 
gruss kay


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (12. November 2008)

Super Rahmen, Kay
Philippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Filosofem (12. November 2008)

ist das der aus dem bikemarkt unter "sonstiges"?

sieht man mal, wie schön gebrauchte räder sein können, wenn jemand mit einer ordentlichen kamera die fotos macht... mich hats auch gezuckt.


----------



## felixdelrio (12. November 2008)

Sehr schick, Kay. Ich bin gespannt, wie es fertig aussieht ...


----------



## andy1 (12. November 2008)

Klein und fein 


























ja, so ein Ritchey würde aber auch gefallen, hat immerhin nicht die Emfindlichkeit von so einem Aluzeugs...
diese LVE war immerhin der Grund warum ich damals mein Klein verkauft habe... ein Sturz: Ein Stück mit einem Lenkerendhörnchen abgebrochen und sowas zu erstzen hat damals (wie auch heute) richtig  Kohle gekostet.


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (12. November 2008)

Mein Glückwunsch

wo kommt den der Ritchey her? Sehr schönes Teil

Grüße
Tommy



wtb_rider schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> nun hat es mich doch nochmal erwischt, naja man scheint ja nie genug räder besitzen oder wenigstens aufbauen zu können.
> ich war zwar nicht zu hause aber dennoch kam vor einigen tagen dieses
> 
> ...


----------



## wtb_rider (12. November 2008)

hallo zusammen,
jup is der ausm bikemarkt, hab ich zufällig gesehen und sofort zugeschlagen, weiß gar nicht mehr was ich in dieser rubrik überhaupt wollte, vielleicht zeit totschlagen???
kommt aus bayern und ist abgesehn von ein paar lackmängeln noch ganz fit. ich steh total auf orginallack bei rädern und werde es auch so lassen, auch schön aufgebaute "gebrauchte" räder können charmant sein, find ich. .soll ja schliesslich gefahren werden.
ich halt euch auf dem laufenden,..
danke und gruss kay


----------



## Filosofem (12. November 2008)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ist abgesehn von ein paar lackmängeln noch ganz fit.



jetzt ärgere ich mich.
in der beschreibung - stand da unter den total mistigen bildern nicht was von lackblasen unterm tretlager und einem fälligen repaint?
manche verkäufer sind ZU ehrlich. und manche preise einfach nicht von dieser welt... ich bin neidisch !


----------



## fredeckbert (12. November 2008)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ich steh total auf orginallack bei rädern und werde es auch so lassen, auch schön aufgebaute "gebrauchte" räder können charmant sein, find ich. .soll ja schliesslich gefahren werden. ich halt euch auf dem laufenden,..
> danke und gruss kay



 Ich find ihn auch klasse!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (12. November 2008)

stimmt, im bikemarkt sah der rahmen schlechter aus. 

abgesehen vom preis ... mich hat die oberrohrlänge abgeschreckt, die der verkäufer angegeben hatte. war recht kurz. aber auf den bildern hier wirkt die geometrie ganz anders.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (12. November 2008)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> jup is der ausm bikemarkt, hab ich zufällig gesehen und sofort zugeschlagen, weiß gar nicht mehr was ich in dieser rubrik überhaupt wollte, vielleicht zeit totschlagen???
> kommt aus bayern und ist abgesehn von ein paar lackmängeln noch ganz fit. ich steh total auf orginallack bei rädern und werde es auch so lassen, auch schön aufgebaute "gebrauchte" räder können charmant sein, find ich. .soll ja schliesslich gefahren werden.
> ich halt euch auf dem laufenden,..
> danke und gruss kay


 
Moin kay,

auch wieder im Lande? Bleibste jetzt länger?

Den Ritchey werden wir doch aufm Classic Teile Markt in Kreuzberg zu Gesicht bekommen, oder?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. November 2008)

MoinMoin Leudz.....

Ich freu mir grad ein 2.Loch in den Ar...äh Hinterteil.......ein leckeres kleines Päckchen aus Spanien hat heute den Weg zu mir gefunden....mit wertvollem Inhalt,nach endloser Suche und vor kurzem leider nur 2.Gewinner im Classic-Basar war ich endlich mal 1.inne Bucht zum durchaus akzeptablem Kurs für den super Zustand...bißchen polieren und sie glänzt wieder wie neu....:


 

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (13. November 2008)

Matze010 schrieb:


> stimmt, im bikemarkt sah der rahmen schlechter aus.
> 
> abgesehen vom preis ... mich hat die oberrohrlänge abgeschreckt, die der verkäufer angegeben hatte. war recht kurz. aber auf den bildern hier wirkt die geometrie ganz anders.



der rahmen ist in der tat recht kurz, da er aber auch für meine fru gedacht is, kam mir das sehr recht. hate grad mal ein satz laufräder drin, der wird geil. ick freu ma schon.
gruss kay


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. November 2008)

So, "kleine" Post aus dem Vereinigten-Königreich



Aber mit feinem Inhalt 



Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ne passende Mag 21 in 1"


----------



## fredeckbert (16. November 2008)

Brooks Team Pro in honig-braun


----------



## andy1 (19. November 2008)

Hurra!


----------



## verwurster (19. November 2008)

Ich tippe mal auf 50 kilo übergewicht beim vorbesitzer


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. November 2008)

verwurster schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf 50 kilo übergewicht beim vorbesitzer



Oder mit 50 km/h gegen einen Baum.  *den Diamaondback Axis Team-Rahmen kannste leider echt in die Tonne kloppen oder an die Wand hängen*den würde ich so niemals fahren * hoffentlich war der Mangel vom Verkäufer angegeben, sonst *


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. November 2008)

Filosofem schrieb:


> jetzt ärgere ich mich.
> 
> und manche preise einfach nicht von dieser welt... ich bin neidisch !



Was war denn der Preis für den Ritchey Frame?  *damit ich auch ggf. neidisch werden kann*


----------



## Briggtopp (19. November 2008)

@ syncrossis:

Dann warst du es also der mir die Bonti Decals weggeschnappt hat


----------



## ZeFlo (19. November 2008)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> So, "kleine" Post aus dem Vereinigten-Königreich...



... schön! repros? wenn ja, werwiewaswo ...

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Filosofem (19. November 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Was war denn der Preis für den Ritchey Frame?  *damit ich auch ggf. neidisch werden kann*



180, alles zusammen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. November 2008)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> @ syncrossis:
> 
> Dann warst du es also der mir die Bonti Decals weggeschnappt hat



Nöööööööö, die sind nicht aus der Bucht


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. November 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... schön! repros? wenn ja, werwiewaswo ...
> 
> ciao
> flo


 

Die sind's:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=348268&highlight=bontrager+Decals

Taugen


----------



## ZeFlo (19. November 2008)

... danke!

ciao
flo


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. November 2008)

Kein Stress


----------



## felixdelrio (19. November 2008)

Kann den Mann auch nur wärmstens empfehlen, Flo. Hat für mich auch u. A. auch Boulder und Ellison gemacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fufa (19. November 2008)

Moin moin,
ein eher kleines Paket, hab mich aber riesig gefreut! Und da ich dann so schnell ausgepacken musste, hab ich gar keine Photos vom Paket gemacht.


----------



## maka82 (21. November 2008)

Bei mir heut auch eher n kleines, aaaaber feines


 in freudiger Erwartung


 

 da ist sie 
passend zu dieser *freu*


----------



## andy1 (21. November 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Oder mit 50 km/h gegen einen Baum.  *den Diamaondback Axis Team-Rahmen kannste leider echt in die Tonne kloppen oder an die Wand hängen*den würde ich so niemals fahren * hoffentlich war der Mangel vom Verkäufer angegeben, sonst *




achsooo, den Schaden hat der Verkäufer wie üblich natürlich nicht erwähnt. Ich behalte den Schrottrahmen als Staubfänger plus ein paar Anbauteile für einen kleinen Teil der Summe. Den gr. Rest bekomme ich zurück - so hatten wir das abgesprochen. Gefahren wird der natürlich nicht mehr.
Aber schade dass gerade der beste 91er Stahlrahmen von DB ein solch unrühmliches Ende genommen hat.


----------



## Briggtopp (21. November 2008)

Wer lange sucht......NOS ick freu mia so wa


----------



## Protorix (21. November 2008)

das ist ein sehr schoenes paket!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. November 2008)

fidne die naben net old school... aber geiler satz definitiv!


----------



## verwurster (24. November 2008)

Er ist da!


----------



## felixdelrio (24. November 2008)

Kenn' ich gar nicht. Von wann ist das denn? Ist das selten?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. November 2008)

SEYVISA oder so, stimmts


----------



## Deleted 30552 (24. November 2008)

stammt ursprünglich von dem bike hier:

http://cgi.ebay.at/Easton-Mountain-...30746QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


Easton Rahmen. aus Fernost. trotzdem nett 

hatte selber überlegt, den rahmen zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (24. November 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=363372&highlight=sevysa

ist doch der hier oder? schönes teil


----------



## verwurster (24. November 2008)

Stimmt, stammt wohl aus diesem Rad.
Scheint aber sehr ordentlich verarbeitet zu sein der Rahmen, und auch sehr leicht, nur 1,5 Kilo. Habe ihn wie ich finde zu einem sehr fairen Preis bekommen. Bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube derjenige ist sogar hier im Forum vertreten.
Ob ich die Aufkleber drauf lasse weiß ich noch nicht, "Blue Knight" klingt halt en bissel schwul 
Jetzt kann ich endlich anfangen mein neues Radel aufzubauen


----------



## Deleted 30552 (24. November 2008)

ich fand den preis fair, zu dem der rahmen hier im forum angeboten wurde.

achte mal drauf, daß die sattelstütze wirklich exakt paßt und auch entsprechend lang ist! Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, daß es bei den alten easton rahmen probleme mit dem sattelrohr gab.

also unbedingt wieder eine 31,6 er Sattelstütze verbauen, die recht lang ist!


----------



## verwurster (24. November 2008)

Danke für den Tip, habe schon eine 40cm syncros bereit liegen im richtigen Schellenmaß von 31,6. Also schonmal zufällig keinen Fehler gemacht da ich eigentlich eine kürzere wollte (bin kein Riese), aber nur diese Länge zu haben war


----------



## nutallabrot (24. November 2008)

Wenn noch jemand genau so einen "Blue Knight" Rahmen sucht - ich habe noch einen übrig. Gebraucht aber guter Zustand. Fotos muss ich noch machen.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (25. November 2008)

Größe?


----------



## bertel (25. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe heute auch nochmal was bekommen





Das Packpapier war schneller abgerissen als ich fotografieren konnte...





...shit, das sieht ja immer noch aus als wäre 'ne Uhr drin...





aha, schon besser...





...voila

Gruß, Bertel


----------



## chowi (25. November 2008)

bertel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute auch nochmal was bekommen
> 
> ...



Wow, der Beste....


----------



## newsboy (25. November 2008)

sieht besser aus, als es zu erahnen war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (25. November 2008)

bertel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute auch nochmal was bekommen
> 
> ...



argh, der ist ja wirklich neu. der verkaeufer hat sich bei mir nicht gemeldet mit einer bestaetigung des "neuzustandes" und das foto in der auktion war mir zu duerftig. den haette ich gerne fuers potts gehabt... 

gruss, carsten


----------



## andy2 (25. November 2008)

no risc no fun;-)


----------



## badbushido (25. November 2008)

Ich bin sprachlos!


----------



## CarstenB (25. November 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> no risc no fun;-)



aus dem alter bin ich raus 

carsten


----------



## mini.tom (25. November 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> aus dem alter bin ich raus
> 
> carsten



ab welchem alter ist man(n) denn da raus 
mfg
tom


----------



## newsboy (25. November 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> no risc no fun;-)



dann bedenke das beim nächsten paket, das du erhältst... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (25. November 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> ab welchem alter ist man(n) denn da raus
> mfg
> tom



wenn man bessere/attraktivere/sinnvollere/verantwortungsvollere moeglichkeiten hat, sein geld unterzubringen, als es auf ebay zu verzocken? und auch so schon genug risiken ausgestzt ist, so das "just for fun" keine weiteren noetig sind? 

gruss, carsten


----------



## Levi Strauss (26. November 2008)

bertel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute auch nochmal was bekommen
> 
> ...



welche "uhr" sollte da mithalten können ?


----------



## zingel (26. November 2008)

ach ...da wüsst ich schon die ein- oder andere!


----------



## felixdelrio (26. November 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> ach ...da wüsst ich schon die ein- oder andere!



Oh ja ...


----------



## verwurster (26. November 2008)

aber nicht von citizen


----------



## badbushido (27. November 2008)

verwurster schrieb:


> aber nicht von citizen


----------



## chowi (27. November 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> ab welchem alter ist man(n) denn da raus
> mfg
> tom



Wenn der Sack sich soweit ausgehangen hat,
dass die Eier unter Sattelkante hängen...

Gruß chowi


----------



## felixdelrio (27. November 2008)

Ein bisschen sportlicher ...







badbushido schrieb:


>


----------



## stubenhocker (27. November 2008)

badbushido schrieb:


>


 

Was ist denn das? Die Cannondale unter den Uhren (für den Zahnarzt von Welt)? Würg!


----------



## zingel (27. November 2008)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Was ist denn das? Die Cannondale unter den Uhren (für den Zahnarzt von Welt)? Würg!



naja ...manche mögen auch $5 Chinawecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloni (27. November 2008)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Was ist denn das? Die Cannondale unter den Uhren (für den Zahnarzt von Welt)? Würg!



Eleganz für den Herrn ab 70 (wenn die Prostata das Radeln nicht mehr zulässt)


----------



## EmJay (27. November 2008)

Ist ein feines Stück- wenn ich sie  hätte würd ich sie direkt verkaufen und zu Rädern machen... ;-) 
Nee, ist schon ein edles Stück...


----------



## stubenhocker (27. November 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> naja ...manche mögen auch $5 Chinawecker


 
...oder gar keine.


----------



## zingel (27. November 2008)

carloni schrieb:


> Eleganz für den Herrn ab 70 (wenn die Prostata das Radeln nicht mehr zulässt)


----------



## tonicbikes (27. November 2008)

Bei mir ist mal wieder was größeres gekommen, zwar schon am Di und das Paket ist auch schon entsorgt, aber der Inhalt ist trotzdem schön:






un, was isses








Richtig! Nach 2Std fröhlichem Bearbeiten mit schwarzer Sonax Politur u. Lackstift steht Nr487 nun so da

gruss
tonic


----------



## bonebreaker666 (28. November 2008)

Als ich heut von der Reha kam, hat mich auch ein (kleineres) Paket erwartet:


 
und über den Inhalt - für manchen sicherlich nix besonderes mehr -



hab' ich mich gefreut wie ein Kleines Kind!
Ein zwar gebrauchtes, aber sehr gut erhaltenes Stück Erinnerung aus meiner früheren Zeit als CC-Racer.


----------



## lebaron (28. November 2008)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> Richtig! Nach 2Std fröhlichem Bearbeiten mit schwarzer Sonax Politur u. Lackstift steht Nr487 nun so da



ahh cool - den hab ich auch angeboten bekommen.
mach doch bitte mal ein bild von der anderen seite - wo die chainsuck spuren waren. wie siehts da jetzt aus ?


----------



## posh26 (28. November 2008)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Ein bisschen sportlicher ...



Wenn schon, dann richtig!


----------



## tonicbikes (28. November 2008)

lebaron schrieb:


> ahh cool - den hab ich auch angeboten bekommen.
> mach doch bitte mal ein bild von der anderen seite - wo die chainsuck spuren waren. wie siehts da jetzt aus ?




Jo kein Problem! Die Kettenstrebe sieht nun schon viel besser aus als vorher, habe die größten Chainsuckspuren ganz gut ausbessern können, bin aber auch noch nicht ganz fertig! Weitere Fotos sind übrigens im Fotoalbum zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (29. November 2008)

Gross,
schwer,
verzollt!

23 Panaracer TimbukII Reifen





So, jetzt hat Jeff Archer laut eigener Aussage noch knapp 40 Panaracer Timbuk II auf Lager.
Falls noch jemand was bestellen will ein Zitat aus seiner Email:
_"....we are getting pretty low on them and 
the prices will be dramatically higher next time I order them."_

Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. November 2008)

, die waren auf dem Hercules California Pro eines Bekannten montiert, aber Blackwall. Schöne Reifen...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (30. November 2008)

Hallo,

heute hat mein neuer Rahmen zu mir gefunden:













Gruß
Micha


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (30. November 2008)

Salut Micha, zwei tamarac in Bewrlin= Tamarac Club Berlin.
Super
Philippe


----------



## verwurster (1. Dezember 2008)

Sieht ein bischen nach abbrechen aus


----------



## andy2 (1. Dezember 2008)

die sagen mir somal gar nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (2. Dezember 2008)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute hat mein neuer Rahmen zu mir gefunden:
> 
> ...





Glückwunsch Micha,
du siehst, nichtmal die Kamera schafft es,
die Farbe wirklich rüberzubringen...
Dafür brauchst du auch keine Beleuchtung
Gruß chowi


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (2. Dezember 2008)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute hat mein neuer Rahmen zu mir gefunden:
> 
> ...



Salut Micha, etwas zum lesen









und unten rechts




Philippe


----------



## Filosofem (2. Dezember 2008)

Kleinigkeit, aber mein eBay-Schnäppchen des Jahres und deshalb zeigenswert.


----------



## fredeckbert (2. Dezember 2008)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Kleinigkeit, aber mein eBay-Schnäppchen des Jahres und deshalb zeigenswert.


War's der hier?


----------



## Filosofem (2. Dezember 2008)

Ganz genau. Bist du der VK gewesen?


----------



## fredeckbert (2. Dezember 2008)

Glückwunsch! Nein, ich war der Bieter mit dem zweithöchsten Gebot. 
Hab die Auktion erst kurz vor Schluß gesehen und spontan mal was
geboten. Bei dem Zustand scheint's wirklich ein Schnäppchen zu sein.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (3. Dezember 2008)

da kuendigt sich was an


----------



## bonebreaker666 (3. Dezember 2008)

Die Disk sieht mir so nach ProStop aus, oder täusch ich mich da?
Und ich hab' mich dumm und dämlich gesucht, bis ich mein MountainCycle-Rahmen schließlich im Frühjahr verkauft habe...


----------



## Inigo Montoya (3. Dezember 2008)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Die Disk sieht mir so nach ProStop aus, oder täusch ich mich da?


nein, stimmt schon. ist eine pro-stop.


----------



## Briggtopp (3. Dezember 2008)

Ein wirklich nettes Paket  Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (3. Dezember 2008)

was seltenes, halbedles

NOS Dancelli in neon-pink-schwarz

Dancelli - bekannt für Rennrad-rahmen, aber auch hier erinnert alles an ein frühes rennrad 

wollte eigendlich mit dem teile kaufen aufhören... bin rückfällig geworden


----------



## mini.tom (3. Dezember 2008)

so jung dann möchte ich mal 
heute war bei mir schon der wiehnachtsmann - der war aber gelb angezogen mit roter DHL schrift 
wie habe ich mich darauf gefreut 


so nun aber bilder 





das scharfe messer angesetzt und dann ....





super verpackt 





dann fand ich noch diese kiste 





mit diesem inhalt 





und dann ran ans .................................................




der aufbau wird präsentiert 
mfg
tom


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Dezember 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> der aufbau wird präsentiert



Da bitten wir drum 

Herrlichen Glühstrumpf!
Diese Teile...


----------



## rasaldul (3. Dezember 2008)

wo ist denn die pinke gabel? und ist das immer noch der 1" a-tac?


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Dezember 2008)

Tom, ich darf mal, ja? 





Jetzt wissen wir, wo die alle stecken...

Christian


----------



## mini.tom (3. Dezember 2008)

hi 
[email protected] die bilder kommen versprochen 
ja der vorbau kam mit dem rahmen - es ist der 1zöllige atac 
da ist die gabel 
[email protected] 


die wird wahrscheinlich auch verbaut - rest im aufbauthread 
mfg
tom


----------



## Inigo Montoya (3. Dezember 2008)

wahnsinn 
ist das das ultimate von andy2? darf ich mich auf den aufbau thread freuen? (ja darf ich. da war wer schneller )


----------



## mini.tom (3. Dezember 2008)

uuuuuuuuups du warst schneller - sorry für den doppelpost
mfg
tom


----------



## rasaldul (3. Dezember 2008)

ah, ok ja. wäre schade gewesen ohne pinke gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (3. Dezember 2008)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> wahnsinn
> ist das das ultimate von andy2? darf ich mich auf den aufbau thread freuen?



ja es ist der rahmen und die teile vom andy2 - an ihn geht auch der riesen dank 
muss jetzt wohl wieder alle kisten auspacken  tue ich aber gerne für euch 
mfg
tom


----------



## bonebreaker666 (3. Dezember 2008)

Na über so ein Paket würde ich mich aber auch freuen! Is ja fast wie Weihnachten und Geburtstag  zusammen...Glückwunsch und viel Spass beim Aufbau!


----------



## maxim-DD (5. Dezember 2008)

mojn mädels und jung, mein paket ist klein aber fein.

gruss maxim-DD

orginal-fotos sin gold, gekommen silber , na ja


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. Dezember 2008)

Fein, fein. Wenn es auf den Bildern eher goldig aussah hat der Vorbesitzer vielleicht den Weisabgleich an seiner Kamera nicht richtig eingestellt. An meinem Quantum war damals aber eine güldene Plakette dran, Messing?

Und meine Rascaldecals sind heute wieder nicht fertig geworden, , aber morgen ...


----------



## maxim-DD (5. Dezember 2008)

hab eh noch keinen rahmen dafür, könnt sie mir ja auch golden in der flugzeugwerft machen.
jemand nen blanken klein übrig oder einen in patriot, kostengünstig, ist erstmal nur ne frage

gruss maxim-DD


----------



## CarstenB (5. Dezember 2008)

das sind doch eh die trek badges, die haben an einem echten klein nix verloren 

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Meeester (6. Dezember 2008)

Hach... schööön!


----------



## maxim-DD (6. Dezember 2008)

sollte ich dise gabel kennen?
habe vor kurzem so eine hier im forum getauscht.

gruss maxim-DD


----------



## Der Meeester (6. Dezember 2008)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> sollte ich dise gabel kennen?
> habe vor kurzem so eine hier im forum getauscht.
> 
> gruss maxim-DD



Ich hab die Gabel bei  Eb**.de gekauft...


----------



## DEAN48 (7. Dezember 2008)

verwurster schrieb:


> Er ist da!




Hi,

hier einmal die Seite des Komplettrades aus dem Seveysa-Prospekt.





Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## zaskar-le (7. Dezember 2008)

Was für ein hübsches Packerl.




*
Seit dem Auspacken ist allerdings meine Kamera kaputt.
Sie stellt nicht mehr richtig scharf. Irgendwas scheint sie zu irritieren... *


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. Dezember 2008)

"KLEIN"es Paket?!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. Dezember 2008)

Matze010 schrieb:


> was seltenes, halbedles
> 
> Dancelli - bekannt für Rennrad-rahmen, aber auch hier erinnert alles an ein frühes rennrad
> 
> wollte eigendlich mit dem teile kaufen aufhören... bin rückfällig geworden



Dancelli Bikes, ob MTB oder RR. 

Egal, die "Bike(teile)sammelsucht" ist ja zum Glück LEGAL.


----------



## maxim-DD (8. Dezember 2008)

zaskar-le

ich lese da ;; BARCELONA ;; , KLEIN-CLUB ? wenn ja, dann fragt man sich, wo die die ganzen frames herbekommen.

maxim-DD

werd auch noch etwas vorm rechner sitzen, in der hoffnung, das ich in spätestens 2 wochen auch noch ein KLEINE`s paket bekomme.


----------



## verwurster (8. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Info DEAN48


----------



## Deleted 30552 (8. Dezember 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Dancelli Bikes, ob MTB oder RR.
> 
> Egal, die "Bike(teile)sammelsucht" ist ja zum Glück LEGAL.




kann gut sein, daß es hier in nächster zukunft schon wieder zum verkauf steht  

sieht ja ganz nett aus. aber eigendlich habe ich genug fahrräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (8. Dezember 2008)

@maxim-dd: 
genau, ist von Marc (Kleinklub). Ein Hinweis noch für weitere Ankäufer: Marc ist mit seinen Beschreibungen leider sehr knapp; unbedingt vorher nochmal detailliert den genauen Zustand abfragen oder Detailfotos schicken lassen. Ich hab das in meiner Hauruck-Aktion versäumt, und dementsprechend ist der Rahmen halt wirklich "used", einige Sachen hätte man aber sicher noch in den Auktionstext bringen können. Er ist technisch aber absolut in Ordnung, und das ist für mich das Wichtigste. Ich möchte den Rahmen richtig fahren, daher ist der optische Zustand für mich nicht ganz so wichtig. Und sicher heult man im Falle weiterer Kratzer dann auch nicht mehr ganz so heftig. Ich freue mich jedenfalls - bin noch nie ein Klein gefahren und schon ganz gespannt. Versand übrigens binnen 2 Tagen daumen; ich hatte noch die Phase erwischt, in der er die tatsächlichen Versandkosten zwischen VK und K aufteilte - macht er jetzt glaube ich nicht mehr. 

@berlin-mtbler





more...


----------



## elsepe (9. Dezember 2008)

ein paket



aah ein mensch mit spaß am verpacken



und TAATAA ein zwergenrad



wirklich für kleine menschen gedacht


----------



## felixdelrio (11. Dezember 2008)

Mhm?!





Ah, neue Socken für mein Boulder und Mosstowie's Romax!


----------



## Inigo Montoya (12. Dezember 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> und TAATAA ein zwergenrad
> wirklich für kleine menschen gedacht


cool 
zu alpinestars habe ich einen sentimentalen bezug, weil mein erster mountainbike wingman ein weiss/neuongelbes cromega gefahren hat. bei deinem zwergenrad wuerde mich sehr interessieren, wass das fuer ein steuerrohrmass ist, nach 1 1/4" schaut das nicht aus...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Dezember 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> @maxim-dd:
> genau, ist von Marc (Kleinklub). Ein Hinweis noch für weitere Ankäufer: Marc ist mit seinen Beschreibungen leider sehr knapp; unbedingt vorher nochmal detailliert den genauen Zustand abfragen oder Detailfotos schicken lassen. Ich hab das in meiner Hauruck-Aktion versäumt, und dementsprechend ist der Rahmen halt wirklich "used", einige Sachen hätte man aber sicher noch in den Auktionstext bringen können. Er ist technisch aber absolut in Ordnung, und das ist für mich das Wichtigste. Ich möchte den Rahmen richtig fahren, daher ist der optische Zustand für mich nicht ganz so wichtig. Und sicher heult man im Falle weiterer Kratzer dann auch nicht mehr ganz so heftig. Ich freue mich jedenfalls - bin noch nie ein Klein gefahren und schon ganz gespannt. Versand übrigens binnen 2 Tagen daumen; ich hatte noch die Phase erwischt, in der er die tatsächlichen Versandkosten zwischen VK und K aufteilte - macht er jetzt glaube ich nicht mehr.
> 
> @berlin-mtbler
> ...





Moin Christian,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,dat is man ein lekker Teil.....auch wenn die Farbe nicht ganz so mein Ding ist,aber dir solls gefallen!

Wat hab ich dir gesagt,auf Marc kannst du dich verlassen,meine Grafton war auch"used",aber bei silbernen Teilen ist das ja nicht so tragisch,etwas polieren:
dann ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung...
Der Versand ging wirklich auch bei mir sehr fix,obwohl ich mich mittlerweile auch Frage woher er die ganzen schönen Teile hat,zumal die ja "used" sind?

Ich glaub das will ich nicht wirklich wissen....

Hoffe,das"used"hält sich bei dir noch in Grenzen,auf den Pics sind zumindest keine gröberen Schäden oder Kratzer zu sehen,bis auf die Scheuerstellen!
Gibts dazu bald einen KLEINen Aufbauthread.........?
Werde mein Yeti die nächsten Tage vorstellen,steht kurz vor der Fertigstellung.....

Lg aus Hamburg nach Berlin

P.S......und den Olic kriegt ihr nur im Tausch gegen Poldi,damit das klar ist


----------



## elsepe (12. Dezember 2008)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> cool
> zu alpinestars habe ich einen sentimentalen bezug, weil mein erster mountainbike wingman ein weiss/neuongelbes cromega gefahren hat. bei deinem zwergenrad wuerde mich sehr interessieren, wass das fuer ein steuerrohrmass ist, nach 1 1/4" schaut das nicht aus...



im kinder bereich gibts nen faden zu nem almega t24" und dort steht das die gabel wohl nen eigenstandart ist von alpinestars nen bastard aus schraub und ahead klemmung mit nem eigen mass.


----------



## andy1 (12. Dezember 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> @maxim-dd:
> genau, ist von Marc (Kleinklub). Ein Hinweis noch für weitere Ankäufer: Marc ist mit seinen Beschreibungen leider sehr knapp; unbedingt vorher nochmal detailliert den genauen Zustand abfragen oder Detailfotos schicken lassen. Ich hab das in meiner Hauruck-Aktion versäumt, und dementsprechend ist der Rahmen halt wirklich "used", einige Sachen hätte man aber sicher noch in den Auktionstext bringen können. Er ist technisch aber absolut in Ordnung, und das ist für mich das Wichtigste. Ich möchte den Rahmen richtig fahren, daher ist der optische Zustand für mich nicht ganz so wichtig. Und sicher heult man im Falle weiterer Kratzer dann auch nicht mehr ganz so heftig. Ich freue mich jedenfalls - bin noch nie ein Klein gefahren und schon ganz gespannt. Versand übrigens binnen 2 Tagen daumen; ich hatte noch die Phase erwischt, in der er die tatsächlichen Versandkosten zwischen VK und K aufteilte - macht er jetzt glaube ich nicht mehr.
> 
> @berlin-mtbler
> ...




Werde mich wohl auch darauf einstellen müssen einen used Rahmen zu erhalten, ist ja auch zum Fahren - da habe ich so eine Blockade im Kopf falls es ein NOS-Rahmen wäre 
im Prinzip kann ich dann dein Foto hier einfach weiterverwenden wenn ich zu faul bin ein neues zu machen...
Leider hat Marc jetzt auf einige Fragen nicht mehr reagiert so dass ich schon Bedenken hatte, war ja nicht wenig Geld was dahin geht.
Hatte etwas warten müssen mit der Bezahlung wmit er einverstanden war, immerhin ist da ja dann noch ein Teil dazugekommen.

Auf den Hinweis mit dem Teilen der Verandkosten - wie in einer früherern Auktion - ist er gar nicht mehr eingegangen, ich glaube fast bei der Vielzahl der Verkäufe ist er am rotieren und beantwortet nur noch das was ihm Geld bringt bzw. was vor Ende der Auktion angefragt wird.

Das gibt mal mind. Abzüge in der B-Note (Kommunikation).

Immerhin habe ich jetzt gesehen dass da jetzt "Zahlung erhalten" steht, dann kann es nicht mehr lange dauern.

So wie es aussieht kommen die Teile von einem extremen Sammler, ich habe da mal keine Bedenken.


----------



## zaskar-le (12. Dezember 2008)

@shiver: gut gemacht mit der Grafton! Perfekte silberne Teile zu kaufen ist ohnehin die reinste Geldvernichtung. Wichtig ist halt nur, dass sie technisch OK sind - den Rest mache ich genauso wie Du  Ja, der Rahmen ist technisch einwandfrei. Man merkt halt nur, dass er aus südlichen Gefilden mit viel Sonne kommt und er auch oft an die frische Luft durfte. Er hat ausgepägtes sunfading an OR und Lenker; große Teile des Lacks sind aber noch gut, und insgesamt ist er auch nett anzuschauen. Blasenbildung an einer Stelle, am UR platzt teilweise der Klarlack ab, die genannten Scheuerstellen (insbesondere Kettenstrebe), mehr ist eigentlich kaum. Vor allem auch nur oberflächlicher Chainsuck - sehr gut. An einen Aufbauthread hatte ich jetzt eigentlich gar nicht gedacht, er wird auch nicht so spektakulär. Ja, wollt Ihr denn einen?

P.S. Ein Blick auf die Tabelle genügt und ich lehne mich genüsslich zurück 

@andy1: mit Deiner NOS-Blockade verstehe ich voll und ganz. Wenn ich mir diese "Maschine" mit neuem Lack vorstelle, würde es mir ganz ähnlich gehen. Mit der Kommunikation: lustig, dass Du das ansprichst. Meine Erfahrungen mit Marc: ich hatte noch nie, niemals einen derart netten Verkäufer. Er hat mir alle Fragen (die meisten nachträglich - das lag aber an mir ) geduldig und vor allem schnell (immer binnen einer Stunde!) beantwortet. Dann ging bei mir die paypal-Zahlung schief, und keiner wußte warum - ich musste also manuell anweisen. "Don't worry" und nette Worte von Marc, obwohl er zehn Tage warten musste, bis die Zahlung gebucht war. Sind nur meine Erfahrungen. Ehrlich gesagt ist mir, auch aufgrund der sehr guten Kommunikation, nie in den Sinn gekommen, dass er mit unlauteren Mitteln zu seinen Schätzen kommt. Ich fand' die ganze Aktion nebst Ablauf außerordentlich angenehm. Wie gesagt, nur seine Beschreibungen könnten etwas ausführlicher sein, aber das ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache. 

Hast Du auch ein Moonrise  gekauft, Andy?


----------



## andy1 (12. Dezember 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ....
> 
> @andy1: mit Deiner NOS-Blockade verstehe ich voll und ganz. Wenn ich mir diese "Maschine" mit neuem Lack vorstelle, würde es mir ganz ähnlich gehen. Mit der Kommunikation: lustig, dass Du das ansprichst. Meine Erfahrungen mit Marc: ich hatte noch nie, niemals einen derart netten Verkäufer. Er hat mir alle Fragen (die meisten nachträglich - das lag aber an mir ) geduldig und vor allem schnell (immer binnen einer Stunde!) beantwortet. Dann ging bei mir die paypal-Zahlung schief, und keiner wußte warum - ich musste also manuell anweisen. "Don't worry" und nette Worte von Marc, obwohl er zehn Tage warten musste, bis die Zahlung gebucht war. Sind nur meine Erfahrungen. Ehrlich gesagt ist mir, auch aufgrund der sehr guten Kommunikation, nie in den Sinn gekommen, dass er mit unlauteren Mitteln zu seinen Schätzen kommt. Ich fand' die ganze Aktion nebst Ablauf außerordentlich angenehm. Wie gesagt, nur seine Beschreibungen könnten etwas ausführlicher sein, aber das ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache.
> 
> Hast Du auch ein Moonrise  gekauft, Andy?



Ja, das wundert mich gerade mit der Kommunikation, er hat hinterher überhaupt nicht mehr geantwortet, so als wenn meine Mails gar nicht mehr ankommen - vielleicht sollte ich es mal über den Kontaktbutton einer neuen Auktion versuchen.

Ich hatte ja schon eine LVE bei ihm gekauft für mein Storckfarbendes Attitude, das lief alles wunderbar und mit Europaüberweisung.
Für den weiteren Kauf hatte er neue/andere Kontodaten genannt und da war eine Auffälligkeit für die Sparkasse und die haben es gestoppt, ist später aber dann freigegeben worden. Da hatte ich aber schon geschrieben dass die Sparkasse das gestoppt hatte und ich es per paypal versuche.
Dann habe ich das Geld aufs paypal-Konto geschickt und plötzlich wurde doch die Überweisung nach Spanien freigegeben also Geld doppelt vom Konto weg...  
Also warten und vom paypal-Konto wieder zurück...
Hätte es gleich mit paypal machen sollen, ist wohl auch sicherer.

Also mein Rahmen ist auch ein Moonrise , ich hoffe ich komme mit 19" zurecht.
Er hat halt nen dicken Chainsuck aber das wird schon noch halten zum Fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maka82 (12. Dezember 2008)

will auch will auch hat nich jemand "zufällig" in 22"???


----------



## k.wein (12. Dezember 2008)

maka82 schrieb:


> will auch will auch hat nich jemand "zufällig" in 22"???



Klar nen Pulse in deep forest green 22 Zoll im Markt.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## maka82 (12. Dezember 2008)

mh hab ich gesehen sehr schick, aber nicht ganz das was ich suche


----------



## CarstenB (12. Dezember 2008)

das ist marc's blog mit ein paar informationen ueber ihn. 

http://kleinbikes.blogspot.com/2008/04/klein-bikes-fever-fiebre-por-las-bicis.html

ich denke er verkauft in erster linie die b-ware, die sich im laufe der jahre angesammelt hat. seine wirklich schoenen kleins sind zumindest noch nicht angeboten worden.

gruss, carsten


----------



## maka82 (12. Dezember 2008)

seeehr schick


----------



## badbushido (12. Dezember 2008)

Auch kleine Pakete machen Freude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (12. Dezember 2008)

Auch kleine Pakete machen Freude.



Vor allem so viele davon , selbst unter dem Gabentisch !


----------



## DEAN48 (12. Dezember 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> Werde mich wohl auch darauf einstellen müssen einen used Rahmen zu erhalten, ist ja auch zum Fahren - da habe ich so eine Blockade im Kopf falls es ein NOS-Rahmen wäre
> im Prinzip kann ich dann dein Foto hier einfach weiterverwenden wenn ich zu faul bin ein neues zu machen...
> Leider hat Marc jetzt auf einige Fragen nicht mehr reagiert so dass ich schon Bedenken hatte, war ja nicht wenig Geld was dahin geht.
> Hatte etwas warten müssen mit der Bezahlung wmit er einverstanden war, immerhin ist da ja dann noch ein Teil dazugekommen.
> ...



Hi,

siehe auch unter
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=326352
Kingbarcelona ist identisch mit Marc. Früher gab es auch eine Email-Adresse mit der Bezeichnung kleinstore.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## andy1 (12. Dezember 2008)

DEAN48 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> siehe auch unter
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=326352
> ...



dann habe ich bei dem wohl auch schon mal etwas gekauft  - einen XTR-Umwerfer


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (12. Dezember 2008)

Salut,



Philippe


----------



## verwurster (13. Dezember 2008)

@badbushido, ist das die allererste xt serie die du da sammelst?


----------



## zingel (13. Dezember 2008)

verwurster schrieb:


> @badbushido, ist das die allererste xt serie die du da sammelst?



ja


----------



## fredeckbert (13. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ja, Philippe. Alles klar. Den Flachmann als "Pedal Set" tarnen, um sich auch
zwischendurch mal stilvoll einen genehmigen zu können.


----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2008)

Philippe Carnoy schrieb:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> 
> Philippe



abgefahrene teile. kannte die nicht aber was ich grade im netz zu gefunden habe ... schön.. einfach schön. reflektor ist auch noch da ? 

so und ich hab grade auch post bekommen :

ein kleiner italiener...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




post aus rimini:
















die komponenten sind echt in nem ausgezeichnetem gebrauchten zustand...ein 1991er zaskar... 


dazu hab ich auch ne frage - die stütze ist ja "nitto design" - kommt der ritchey mountain post am nächsten. war schwarz ist aber  leider poliert worden so dass alle logos weg sind gestempelt ist sie aber "worldwide patent" - 10-91, war kalloy tatsächlich so vermessen das einzustempeln ?


----------



## bonebreaker666 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ui, das aber ma ein schöner Paket-Inhalt! Sieht wirklich super aus das Radl - bis auf diese gar nicht passenden Flaschenhalter  Aber ich glaub, das kann man bei dem restlichen Zustand verschmerzen...


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (14. Dezember 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> abgefahrene teile. kannte die nicht aber was ich grade im netz zu gefunden habe ... schön.. einfach schön. reflektor ist auch noch da ?
> 
> Salut,
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (14. Dezember 2008)

approved by california highway patrol

(ich übersetz doch highway richtig mit autobahn?)


----------



## maxim-DD (14. Dezember 2008)

und damit kann man(n) oder frau wirklich radeln

maxim-DD


----------



## zaskar-le (15. Dezember 2008)

*Shine on you crazy diamond*

































Ein Kumpel für mein Shock-a-Billy!
Der Dank gebührt dem edlen Spender.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (15. Dezember 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch alter,und dann noch fast NOS...war das der ausser Bucht??
...und ich bin zur Zeit sowas von klamm.....
Aber es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten.....

P.S....2 Pünktchen noch....im Januar seid ihr fällig.....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## zaskar-le (15. Dezember 2008)

...das ist der von curve 
Werde nun mal nach Teilchen Ausschau halten, aber das dauert wohl noch.

P.S. 3  Bitte beachte die Tordifferenz :
bis zum Saisonende sind's 10 - wo wir sind ist oben ;-)


----------



## bonebreaker666 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hachje, schon wieder so ein schönes Rähmchen...wird Zeit, daß meine Schulter wieder fit ist und ich endlich wieder arbeiten gehn kann, um mir dann auch endlich so was feines gönnen zu können...

Glückwunsch zu dem schicken AMP, Zaskar_LE!


----------



## Briggtopp (15. Dezember 2008)

Alter Schwede Chris 
ganz ganz lecker das Teil...Glückwunsch


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Dezember 2008)

, Christian, da das Atti ja jetzt frei wird -> PN , gratuliere, schöner als schön 
Bei mir war heute mal nicht der Postman da, sondern ich habe den Rahmen selbstpersönlich vom Pudern abgeholt , wie immer allerbeste Arbeit


----------



## Deleted 15311 (15. Dezember 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...das ist der von curve
> Werde nun mal nach Teilchen Ausschau halten, aber das dauert wohl noch.
> 
> P.S. 3  Bitte beachte die Tordifferenz :
> bis zum Saisonende sind's 10 - wo wir sind ist oben ;-)




....laß es nicht zu lang dauern,bin sonst geneigt dir im Frühjahr ein"unmoralisches Angebot "zu machen......
Hast aber ne Menge Aufbauthreads vor dir nächste Jahr,hach wird das lecker.....(Ich muß grad hupen,schaff nicht mal einen....)

P.S...............
schaun mer mal(Den Olic könnt ihr ruhig haben,für den Poldi.....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (15. Dezember 2008)

SHIVER schrieb:


> ...den Olic könnt ihr ruhig haben



...Du meinst als 7. Stürmer? 
Der spielt doch eh' nie 












sorry for OT


----------



## hoeckle (15. Dezember 2008)

fussball saugt....


----------



## Deleted 15311 (15. Dezember 2008)

....dafür spielt Poldi dann umso mehr in Hamburg und knipst,während Olic(Der ja so toll zur Mannschaft passen würde)sich bei euch die Hacken als Chancentod abrennt(Ob dann nur beim warmmachen oder in den letzten 10 min is mir dann ja egal........)

Jetzt aber genug OT.......die Jungs kommen ja nicht im"Paket"....

Wann bauste denn das KLEIN auf,noch vor dem AMP?
(Verflixt,ich brauch unbedingt deine Adresse,dann schick ich mal "Hamburg Inkasso"vorbei....)so lang du am Rechner sitzt,hast ja kein Auge auf die guten Stücke.....geb grad mein Bestes....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## zaskar-le (15. Dezember 2008)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Wann bauste denn das KLEIN auf,noch vor dem AMP?



Ich weiß, es passt nicht zu mir, aber das Klein ist fast fertig! 
Schon praktisch, wenn man sich nicht um Lenker, Gabel und Vorbau kümmern muss. Bei mir Aufbau-Schlaftablette ist das eine willkommene Beschleunigungsmaßnahme. Mir fehlt eigentlich nur noch eine 130er Achse für das Klein-Lager, damit steht und fällt der Aufbau; der Rest ist hier oder kommt noch diese Woche.

@all: danke für die netten Willkommensgrüße für das AMP!


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (18. Dezember 2008)

Salut
Goat...stütze



Philippe


----------



## Kint (18. Dezember 2008)

20 jahre alte reifen (ritchey force 2.0) in fahrbar...
im tausch gegen ein gebrauchtes schaltauge.. ich mag mein gt forum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (18. Dezember 2008)

habe auch was erhalten 



mfg
tom


----------



## Diggler (19. Dezember 2008)

Mal eine blasphemische Frage. Ich habe den Mountain Goat Steuersatz auch in meinem Whiskeytown Racer, taugt der eigentlich was oder handelt es sich eher um ein Sammelobjekt?
Gruß,
diggler


----------



## tomac_75 (19. Dezember 2008)

Endlich ist es da und fertig zum Aufbau 





















Auf den Fotos sieht der Übergang zwischen den beiden Farben recht hart aus, aber glücklicherweise nur auf den Fotos.
Da hat Martin ganze Arbeit geleistet und ich bin echt happy  Vielen Dank auch an Chris für die Vermittlung  

Hintergrund: Habe das Yo in desolatem Zustand erworben und Martin hat es mit Originalfarben neu lackiert. Und ja: Der Gabelkopf ist bewusst mit lackiert und auch so gewollt 

So richtig mit dem Aufbau kann's allerdings noch nicht los gehen, da noch ne Menge Teile fehlen (siehe Signatur ) und die Gabel auch noch gecheckt werden muss. Aber irgendwann... Kann ich's in der Fat Chance Galerie posten und bin schon jetzt gespannt auf eure Kommentare, Anregungen und Vorschläge...


----------



## SCM (19. Dezember 2008)

1. Geil.
2. Wer ist Martin? 
3. Ist die Judy aus Mg oder aus Al? Mg dürfte doch nicht ganz so einfach zu lackieren sein oder? Das Läuft ja schon schwarz an, wenn man es nur anguckt.


----------



## tomac_75 (19. Dezember 2008)

SCM schrieb:


> 1. Geil.


 
JA 



SCM schrieb:


> 2. Wer ist Martin?


 
Martin hat hier schon einige Fat Chance gerettet und lackiert die mit Originalfarben und verwendet Original-Decals - also quasi alles Original 



SCM schrieb:


> 3. Ist die Judy aus Mg oder aus Al? Mg dürfte doch nicht ganz so einfach zu lackieren sein oder? Das Läuft ja schon schwarz an, wenn man es nur anguckt.


 
 Nehme mal stark an aus Al...


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Dezember 2008)

@tomac: das Aqua Fade ist der Hammer! 
Wirklich wunderschön - bitte auch unbedingt Fotos nach dem Aufbau zeigen!

Viel Spaß damit
Christian


----------



## andy2 (19. Dezember 2008)

wenn ich die lager des amp sehe wird mir immer wieder aufs neue schlecht ich wusste schon warum ich sehr lange hardtail gefahren bin


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Dezember 2008)

Das Ansehen der Lager finde es durchaus hinreißend - nur für den harten Gebrauch ist es halt nicht dauerhaft ausgelegt. Aber da mach' ich mir bei diesem Rahmen eigentlich keine Sorgen...


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Dezember 2008)

...hier mal was lagerfreies 





*Huch? Dirt-Geometrie?! *





*Ah, verstehe: von der Größe nur bedingt für mich geeignet *





*Wohl auch nicht für meine Gewichtsklasse.
Und das hält, ja?*





*So ein fast winkelfreier Übergang zu den Sitzstreben hat ja auch was...*





 





 





*...und nochmals zur Verdeutlichung der Größe (oder wie man das nennt) 
Das Zaskar im Hintergrund ist kein 22"-Monster, sondern ein 19" (GT-Maß).
*




...nun heißt es überlegen, ob man die Patina des Lackes erhält oder ihn mit Originalfarben neu lackiert. 
Und dann eben noch ein paar Jahre warten - Planung ist alles!


----------



## bsg (19. Dezember 2008)

Nett . Was ist das für eine Rahmenhöhe ? 10 " ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (19. Dezember 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Und dann eben noch ein paar Jahre warten - Planung ist alles!


 

...solange kannst ihn mir geben. Unsere Tochter wäre reif dafür, danach wirds weiter vererbt an ihren Bruder. Und dann bist Du so weit und kannst es wiederhaben um es zu lackieren.
Glückwunsch, schönes Ding!


----------



## SCM (19. Dezember 2008)

@Zaskar: Wenn die beiden Ts im "Yo Betty"-Schriftzug exakt gleich sind (auch was die gelben Schattierungen in den Buchstaben betrifft), kann man die Schriftart finden und das Decal einfach nachbauen. Nur für den Fall, dass du den Rahmen neu lackieren lassen willst.
Wenn es keine Schriftart ist, lässt sich das mit dem entsprechenden Zeitaufwand auch zu 99% nachbauen. Kannst ja Bescheid sagen, wenn du Bedarf hast.


----------



## mini.tom (19. Dezember 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> *Ah, verstehe: von der Größe nur bedingt für mich geeignet *



Man soll doch mit dem Alter schrumpfen! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Pony!  

TOM&CHRIS


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Dezember 2008)

bsg schrieb:


> Nett . Was ist das für eine Rahmenhöhe ? 10 " ?



...nachgemessene 11,61" c-t 



stubenhocker schrieb:


> ...solange kannst ihn mir geben. Unsere Tochter wäre reif dafür, danach wirds weiter vererbt an ihren Bruder. Und dann bist Du so weit und kannst es wiederhaben um es zu lackieren.
> Glückwunsch, schönes Ding!



Lass mich bitte einen kurzen Moment darüber nachdenken, ja? 



SCM schrieb:


> @Zaskar: Wenn die beiden Ts im "Yo Betty"-Schriftzug exakt gleich sind (auch was die gelben Schattierungen in den Buchstaben betrifft), kann man die Schriftart finden und das Decal einfach nachbauen. Nur für den Fall, dass du den Rahmen neu lackieren lassen willst. Wenn es keine Schriftart ist, lässt sich das mit dem entsprechenden Zeitaufwand auch zu 99% nachbauen. Kannst ja Bescheid sagen, wenn du Bedarf hast.



Danke für das Angebot, SCM! Das Problem Decal ließe sich gottlob durch Originaldecals noch lösen. Wegen der Lackierung weiß ich eben noch nicht, ob es wirklich ein schwarzes Rad sein soll, das ich verschenke. Fat Chance hatte doch so viele bunte und und somtit "kindertaugliche" Lacke. Der Lack sieht auf den Fotos noch besser aus als in natura; die Substanz ist glücklicherweise sehr gut - kein Rost! 



mini.tom schrieb:


> Man soll doch mit dem Alter schrumpfen!



...ist mir durch meine aktuelle Größe zu spekulativ.
Da setze ich lieber auf jemanden, der noch im Wachstum ist


----------



## hentho (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe vor einigen Wochen auch ein Paket erhalten.














Gruss
Henning


----------



## elsepe (20. Dezember 2008)

gibts dazu nen aufbaufaden? bitte bitte

seb


----------



## felixdelrio (20. Dezember 2008)

hentho schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einigen Wochen auch ein Paket erhalten.
> 
> Gruss
> Henning



Ah ja, das bei Harley lackierte mit den Repro-Decals. Sieht schön aus. Fehlen nur noch die USA-Aufkleber. Ich bin sehr gespannt auf den Aufbau.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (20. Dezember 2008)

Wow die Farbe des Funks!


----------



## Splatter666 (20. Dezember 2008)

Warum gibts eigentlich verdammt nochmal keinen Sabbersmiley??? 
Ich hab selten Lack gesehen, der sogar auf Bildern noch so eine Tiefe hat 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (20. Dezember 2008)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Warum gibts eigentlich verdammt nochmal keinen Sabbersmiley???



nimm doch den hier:    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Schließe mich übrigens an: heißes Teil!


----------



## roesli (20. Dezember 2008)

billi joe schrieb:


> Wow die Farbe des Funks!


----------



## hentho (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde auch, dass die Farbe echt super aussieht. 

Der Rahmen wird wohl eher mit silbernen und vielleicht hellen Rädern und Sattel aufgebaut (ungefähr so wie bei den angehängten Bilder, bei denen ich den Rahmen mal mit ein paar Teilen bestückt habe).

Meine anderen Rahmen sind eher mit schwarzen Teilen bestückt.








Gruss
Henning


----------



## verwurster (21. Dezember 2008)

WOW das ist echt nach meinem Geschmack. Besonders die hellen Reifen passen klasse dazu


----------



## Inigo Montoya (21. Dezember 2008)

mann das funk is sooooo unglaublich geil...
danke fuer die photos!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (21. Dezember 2008)

.....alter Schwede......



sehrsehr geiles Teil das Funk,ein schönes Stück nach dem anderen....erst das Klein,dann das Mini-Fat und jetzt das....da wirkt mein kleines Päckchen schon fast lächerlich:

 

aber ich freu mich trotzdem.....weil fast NOS und für einen sehr fairen Kurs!!

Herzlichen Dank an Jochen(v8mercedes)

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v8mercedes (21. Dezember 2008)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank an Jochen(v8mercedes)



...gern geschehen


----------



## mini.tom (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi Henning,
das Funk mit silbernen Parts jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
das wird echt sehr geil 
bin schon auf weitere Bilder gespannt 
versuche doch einen A-Tac mit noodle zu bekommen ;-) soll ich mal kieken gehen wat ick habe ?


 der silberne mit noodle - vielleicht ?
viel Spaß beim Aufbau
Ps: ja der Jochen hat mir auch schon sehr oft geholfen - dafür auch von mir hier mal ein Danke schön !!!
mfg
tom


----------



## v8mercedes (21. Dezember 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> der Jochen hat mir auch schon sehr oft geholfen



es war mir eine freude tom

aber ein atac fehlt noch auf dem bild


----------



## mini.tom (21. Dezember 2008)

v8mercedes schrieb:


> es war mir eine freude tom
> 
> aber ein atac fehlt noch auf dem bild



richtig Jochen - der ist ja auch schon montiert 
mfg
tom


----------



## hentho (21. Dezember 2008)

Ja, einen silbernen ATAC mit Noodle in 1 1/4" würde ich sofort nehmen oder gegen den ohne Noodle tauschen.

Falls jemand einen solchen abgeben würde, bitte unbedingt bei mir melden!!

Danke
Henning


----------



## zagato (21. Dezember 2008)

hallo mini tom, hätte interesse an einem 0° schaft a-tack mit noodle, 11/8" länge 135 mm. geht da was? mfg volkmar.


----------



## YoKris (23. Dezember 2008)

tomac_75 schrieb:


> Endlich ist es da und fertig zum Aufbau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Stefan! Sehr, sehr geil! Aber ich kannte das Ergebnis ja schon!  Cool, dass du dich genauso riesig freust - dann haben wir alles richtig gemacht! 

Zum perfekten Ergebnis fehlt jetzt nur noch ne Big One Inch bzw. eine Yo Eddy! Gabel! 

Bin extrem auf den Aufbau gespannt und wünsch dir ne Menge Spaß dabei! 

//yo


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Dezember 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...hier mal was lagerfreies
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



... eben, und deshalb kannst du ihn solange mir resp. meiner zwergin überlassen, die braucht den höchstens 1 jahr   

ciao
flo


----------



## andy2 (23. Dezember 2008)

´so ne yo betty waere auch was fuer meine tochter


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (23. Dezember 2008)

Salut,
auch klein und feine von Paul



Philippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (23. Dezember 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> ´so ne yo betty waere auch was fuer meine tochter



genau...und danach geht er an mich, dann passt er der großen. und die 2. kommt im märz die wächst dann da auch rein 
hey ein richtiges forums YO!

frohe weihnachten euch allen!


----------



## oldschooler (23. Dezember 2008)

ich wünsche euch allen frohe weihnachten, denn meine bescherung war soeben....


----------



## Shamus (23. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. Dezember 2008)

tomac_75 schrieb:


>




....alter,das sieht ja wohl sowas von geil aus,herzlichen Glückwunsch und natürlich auch von mir viel Spaß beim Aufbau!
Seid ihr denn alle wahnsinnig geworden,mein Portemonnaie zittert schon wenn ich nur an ihm vorbei laufe und meine Bank schließt schnell ab wenn sie mich kommen sieht.....aber es gibt ja Online-Banking......so muß ich mich wohl auch 2009 wieder mal fast ruinieren....ihr seid schuld....
Meine Liste:
1.Fat Cahnce Yo Eddy(s.o.)
2.Manitou Hardtail
3.Amp
4.Funk
5.Gt Zaskar LE
6.Klein
7............

Grüße

Nils


----------



## maka82 (23. Dezember 2008)

da hast du ja einiges vor Ich will mir "nur" einen Traum erfüllen: Klein MC2 Attitude in Sea&Sky. Hoffe das klappt next Year


----------



## newsboy (23. Dezember 2008)

bei mir ist auch nur ein kleines paket angekommen... daran habe ich aber umso mehr freude.

neuer badteppich? meiner ist ja auch so was von dreckig.






bei dem preis sollte man jedenfalls zuschlagen. und dann noch lilian. 





die schönste nebensache der welt in ti natürlich.





mein holy grail erschien mir endlich!

ashok


----------



## kadaverfleisch (23. Dezember 2008)

Oh du Glücklicher 

...lagen hier in Berlin auch mal eine Weile in einem Bikeladen rum, und als ich mich mal traute nachzufragen, wieviel sie denn Kosten sollen, waren sie auch schon weg 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. Dezember 2008)

maka82 schrieb:


> da hast du ja einiges vor Ich will mir "nur" einen Traum erfüllen: Klein MC2 Attitude in Sea&Sky. Hoffe das klappt next Year



Moin,

....ja,aber das alles next Jahr wird wohl nix....da reichts bei mir max.für 1-2 Aufbauten.......(die anderen Geräte wollen ja auch noch artgerecht renntechnisch bewegt werden,das kost)!
Vorrausgesetzt natürlich diese sind auch aufm "Markt"...
Favoriten sind aber ganz sicher das Fat Chance Yo Eddy und das Manitou Hardtail(Letzteres wird aber ganz sicher nicht gefahren,ist mir zu Riss-kant...)...
Die sollen auch natürlich ihrer Art entsprechend aufgebaut werden,was zusätzlich einiges an Geduld&Kohle kosten wird,schaun mer mal...

Grüße&schöne Feiertage

Nils


----------



## YoKris (24. Dezember 2008)

Endlich mal nen bisschen was für's Ti!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (2. Januar 2009)

Nicht angekommen, aber heute endlich abgeholt 





mit Radsatz und "Notstütze"





happy trails


----------



## Inigo Montoya (2. Januar 2009)

Owl Hollow schrieb:


> Nicht angekommen, aber heute endlich abgeholt
> mit Radsatz und "Notstütze"
> happy trails


gratuliere, so eins haett ich auch gern 
ist allerdings das erste in team lackierung mit "runder gabelkrone". seltsam...


----------



## Owl Hollow (2. Januar 2009)

Nun, ich musste allerdings dafür mein 94er in Sea & Sky, das mir zu schade zum Fahren war, abgeben...
Meines Wissens ein 92er, bei wundel.com hat's einige in dieser Farbe mit runder Gabel


----------



## oldschooler (7. Januar 2009)

"sind männer im haus? ich hab zwei schwere große kisten....
ach nein, die sind ja garnicht schwer... nur groß"
die gute frau vom hermes pünktlich zum feierabend war sie da...




paket 1:
von spannachsen war nie die rede.... ich wollte doch schnellspanner... 61gramm... titan....ohh, da sagt man nicht nein...



da hatte einer viel zeit zum einpacken....sehr gründlich der mann... 









wie erklärt man eigentlich den restlichen leuten im haus, warum man den rahmen auch in dieser farbe braucht ?!

auf bildern ist die schönheit nicht einzufangen....sehr dezent, aber wunderschön...

aufbauplan derzeit:
mag 21 sl ti oder judy xc 95 (champagner)
komplette 737-739er xt
cattlehead/thomson stütze (silber oder schwarz!?)
polierter king
irc mythos statt den alten psychos, da die nur noch zum anschauen sind....

allerdings gefällt mir die 951er bremsanlage ausgesprochen gut... sollte ich doch eine 950/951er xtr nehmen?! (trotz v-brake ist der ausgang am oberrohr nicht aufgebohrt!!! sehr löblich....)


----------



## hoeckle (7. Januar 2009)

glückwunsch... ich würde die 95x verbauen, die passt doch gut... na dann lass ich das besser mit den bildern vom atti, oder...


----------



## verwurster (7. Januar 2009)

würde auch die xtr nehmen, passt doch optisch wie technisch besser zum rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (7. Januar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> glückwunsch... ich würde die 95x verbauen, die passt doch gut...



ja, vor allem die m95x kurbel auf der vierkantwelle 

M737 waere und war damals meine wahl oder M900 bzw. M910 wenn es etwas mehr "retro" sein soll. 

gruss, carsten


----------



## hoeckle (7. Januar 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ja, vor allem die m95x kurbel auf der vierkantwelle
> 
> M737 waere und war damals meine wahl oder M900 bzw. M910 wenn es etwas mehr "retro" sein soll.
> 
> gruss, carsten


 

 ähem, ja.... muss mir wohl bald doch ne lesebrille besorgen...

dann halt ne tune in pewter und der rest 95x.... 

edit: 

und ich hab mich schon gefreut auf die bilder von der rückkehr des deluxe...


----------



## kailinds (8. Januar 2009)

Ich empfing einen Versand von den USA heute 






Inhalt:


----------



## Exekuhtot (8. Januar 2009)

Viel Spaß damit. Sind ja ein paar schöne Dinge dabei.

(Was sind das für minimalistische Schnellspanner?)

MFG

Phililpp


----------



## kailinds (8. Januar 2009)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Was sind das für minimalistische Schnellspanner?



Nuke Proof Ti.  Werden ins Merlin montiert...


----------



## Exekuhtot (8. Januar 2009)

Verdammt, die habe ich ja noch nie gesehen hast du davon mal ein Detailphoto?

MfG

Philipp


----------



## kailinds (8. Januar 2009)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Verdammt, die habe ich ja noch nie gesehen hast du davon mal ein Detailphoto?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Philipp



Habe kein Foto jetzt aber werde ein Foto nehmen am Morgen... Brauche eine Waage auch...


----------



## CarstenB (8. Januar 2009)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Verdammt, die habe ich ja noch nie gesehen hast du davon mal ein Detailphoto?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Philipp



seite 3

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/PB_Comp/PB_Comp.pdf

gruss, carsten


----------



## Exekuhtot (8. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank Carsten, jetzt will ich die Teile haben... (Gibt es irgendwo noch eine Quelle in der es mehr Nuke Proof Teile gibt als bei Ebay?)

MfG

Phililpp


----------



## maxim-DD (8. Januar 2009)

der CarstenB weis zu viel

noch mehr zu nuke proof

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140292623090

kailinds - schönes poster 

kenn dich wahrscheinlich über e..y.com, letztes jahr, cannondale shirt .

maxim-DD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (8. Januar 2009)

carsten ist natürlich die stimme der vernunft... 

allein die 737er bremsen wären eh drangekommen und dann notgedrungen auch die stis und die kurbeln sowieso und schaltwerk und umwerfer sind ja schon da also alles beim alten 

die mag 21 sl ti gefällt mir persönlich ausgesprochen gut in dem rad... bleibt nur noch die frage: stütze + vorbau poliert oder schwarz?!

ich liebe die lackierung jetzt schon aufgrund ihrer dezentheit


----------



## Deleted 30552 (8. Januar 2009)

mir gefällt die farbe auch richtig gut! 

sieht nicht ganz so schicki-micki aus. was (relativ) dezentes zum trainieren

und nicht nur für die schrankwand

meine meinung: sattelstütze, vorbau, lenker, hörnchen in silbern! weil schönerer kontrast


----------



## zaskar-le (8. Januar 2009)

oldschooler, großartig!

Ein graues Klein hätte mich jetzt anfangs ehrlich nicht so in den Bann gezogen (habe allerdings auch live noch keines sehen dürfen), aber nach Deinen Fotos und dem schönes schwarzen Aufbau...

Ein wirklich schönes Stück! 

hat denn keiner eine 130er Achse für mich :-(


----------



## elsepe (9. Januar 2009)

hat denn keiner eine 130er Achse für mich :-( 

ein 130er dx hinterrad hätt ich da


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Januar 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> ein 130er dx hinterrad hätt ich da



sorry, unpräzise. Ich meinte eine 130er Klein-Innenlagerachse. Pardon.


----------



## bsg (9. Januar 2009)

Aufbau natürlich in schwarz ;-). Wenn Du Kontraste magst kannst Du den Vorbau (falls es ein Syncros oder so wird) auch in poliert nehmen.


----------



## SCM (10. Januar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall schwarz lassen. Guck dir das Bild mit der polierten Judy-SL-Brücke an und stell dir das blinkende Silber an mehreren Stellen vor -> unschön. Auch die Mag21 passt farblich sehr gut. Jetzt noch eine komplett schwarze Kurbel und einen schwarzen Flite, dann wäre es für mich perfekt.
Ein sehr stimmiges Rad, das endlich mal nicht durch peinliche Eloxal-Kombos zu überzeugen weiß!


----------



## zaskar-le (12. Januar 2009)

*Ich finde, wir brauchen endlich einen Markt für artgerechte Verpackungen!
Das geht so einfach nicht weiter.*





*Oha. *





*Gerade noch rechtzeitig zu den AMP-Wochen hier im Forum*

































*Und nochmal in voller Pracht: *





NOS Litespeed Obed FS, 1996


----------



## RemoteControl (12. Januar 2009)

wow... ich bin mal kurz sprachlos


seeehr sehr schön 

gratuliere 
patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (12. Januar 2009)

...fein , fein  Christian, jetzt verstehe ich...

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Der Meeester (12. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mein Fenster aufmachen müssen um wieder Luft zu bekommen... Sehr, sehr schick!


----------



## Filosofem (12. Januar 2009)

Wow. Wenn nur Showbike, hätte ich den passenden Vorbau für dich .


----------



## zingel (12. Januar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> *Ich finde, wir brauchen endlich einen Markt für artgerechte Verpackungen!
> Das geht so einfach nicht weiter.*







die Marktlücke wurde erkannt.


*sehr geiler Rahmen!*


----------



## kailinds (12. Januar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> NOS Litespeed Obed FS, 1996



Sehr sehr GEIL!!!!!


----------



## Radlerin (12. Januar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> *Ich finde, wir brauchen endlich einen Markt für artgerechte Verpackungen!
> Das geht so einfach nicht weiter.*
> 
> NOS Litespeed Obed FS, 1996



 Holla die Waldfee! 



zingel schrieb:


> die Marktlücke wurde erkannt.



 Sehr gut! Auch ein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (12. Januar 2009)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Wow. Wenn nur Showbike, hätte ich den passenden Vorbau für dich .



Danke! Ich war beim Auspacken genauso überwältigt 

Ich möchte den Kleinen durchaus aufbauen und ihm die Berliner Wälder zeigen. Filosofem - dennoch danke für das Angebot! Wer also einen Litespeed Vorbau nebst passender Sattelstütze (27,2) in natural satin finish übrig hat, kann sich sich gern bei mir melden, würde mich sehr freuen. Muss ja nicht NOS sein.

Wo wir gerade dabei sind, das folgende kam heute auch noch. Da ich sowas zum ersten Mal in den Händen halte und tatsächlich grad' nicht weiß, was ich machen soll: darf man sowas überhaupt noch in dunkle Tretlagerhöhlen stecken und durch den Schlamm treiben oder wäre das ein unverzeihliches Verbrechen? Die Frage ist wirklich ernst gemeint. Eigentlich wollte ich nur eines zum Fahren, aber nach dem Auspacken... nicht für das Litespeed - für ein anderes Rad)


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Januar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Danke! Ich war beim Auspacken genauso überwältigt
> 
> Ich möchte den Kleinen durchaus aufbauen und ihm die Berliner Wälder zeigen. Filosofem - dennoch danke für das Angebot! Wer also einen Litespeed Vorbau nebst passender Sattelstütze (27,2) in natural satin finish übrig hat, kann sich sich gern bei mir melden, würde mich sehr freuen. Muss ja nicht NOS sein.
> 
> Wo wir gerade dabei sind, das folgende kam heute auch noch. Da ich sowas zum ersten Mal in den Händen halte und tatsächlich grad' nicht weiß, was ich machen soll: darf man sowas überhaupt noch in dunkle Tretlagerhöhlen stecken und durch den Schlamm treiben oder wäre das ein unverzeihliches Verbrechen? Die Frage ist wirklich ernst gemeint. Eigentlich wollte ich nur eines zum Fahren, aber nach dem Auspacken... nicht für das Litespeed - für ein anderes Rad)





i say    PHIL IN THE WOOD

die teile sind zu fahren gedacht.das ist keine skulptur für ein museum.


----------



## stefan9113 (12. Januar 2009)

Hi alle,

Glückwunsch, wirklich sehr schön 

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## cleiende (12. Januar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich finde, wir brauchen endlich einen Markt für artgerechte Verpackungen!
> Das geht so einfach nicht weiter.
> 
> 
> ...



Vermutlich würde ich für den Rahmen eines meiner Kinder ans Labor verkaufen...
Sehr schön. Glückwunsch, solche Funde werden immer seltener.


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2009)

glückwunsch christian! erinnert mich an eine velobörse letztes jahr:





ich erzähle lieber nicht was das teil hätte kosten sollen. wenn ich damals nicht schon was anderes über der schulter gehabt hätte...


----------



## zaskar-le (12. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ...wenn ich damals nicht schon was anderes über der schulter gehabt hätte...



...und das war auch gut so, Volker!  



versus schrieb:


> erinnert mich an eine velobörse letztes jahr:



Wow, der ist ja auch schön! 
Ist der nicht auch hier im Forum gelandet? Ich meine, da neulich irgendwo mal was gesehen zu haben.


----------



## newsboy (12. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ich erzähle lieber nicht was das teil hätte kosten sollen. wenn ich damals nicht schon was anderes über der schulter gehabt hätte...



ja, der fres kann schon was... 

ashok


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...und das war auch gut so, Volker!



allerdings 



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Wow, der ist ja auch schön!
> Ist der nicht auch hier im Forum gelandet? Ich meine, da neulich irgendwo mal was gesehen zu haben.



 der verkäufer war jedenfalls auch ibc-mitglied


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2009)

newsboy schrieb:


> ja, der fres kann schon was...
> 
> ashok



stimmt, er sagte was von bern 

sehr netter typ 

wir sind dann auch noch ins geschäft gekommen


----------



## Deleted 15311 (14. Januar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> *Und nochmal in voller Pracht: *



MoinMoin....

aaaalter....Christian du machst mich ferdich....*sehrsehr geiles Teil,herzlichen Glückwunsch*,ich könnte schon wieder meinen Plan/Pläne übern Haufen werfen,welches Gerät ich als nächstes aufbauen will,aber das ist ja das schöne am Classicern....so long(wobei ich denke das die Wahrscheinlichkeit noch so ein Stück zu ergattern,recht gering sein dürfte....)schaun mer mal....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zurkoe (14. Januar 2009)

SHIVER schrieb:


> MoinMoin....
> 
> aaaalter....Christian du machst mich ferdich....*sehrsehr geiles Teil,herzlichen Glückwunsch*,ich könnte schon wieder meinen Plan/Pläne übern Haufen werfen,welches Gerät ich als nächstes aufbauen will,aber das ist ja das schöne am Classicern....so long(wobei ich denke das die Wahrscheinlichkeit noch so ein Stück zu ergattern,recht gering sein dürfte....)schaun mer mal....
> 
> ...



Beim Anblick des Litespeed ist mir spontan die Idee gekommen, ob es wohl möglich wäre, den Hinterbau von Rewel in Titan nachbauen zu lassen, incl. einer Aufnahme für moderne Dämpfer. Ist wahrscheinlich zu teuer, aber seien wir mal ehrlich: dieses gelbe Alugeschwür an Ar$ch dieses wunderschönen Titanbikes ist doch grausam.


----------



## zingel (14. Januar 2009)

mit ner Judy SL vorne könnte mir das durchaus auch so gefallen.


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Januar 2009)

SHIVER schrieb:


> herzlichen Glückwunsch



Danke!



SHIVER schrieb:


> ich könnte schon wieder meinen Plan/Pläne übern Haufen werfen,welches Gerät ich als nächstes aufbauen will,aber das ist ja das schöne am Classicern....



Das geht mir oft ganz genauso - aber das macht es unter anderem so spannend!



zurkoe schrieb:


> Beim Anblick des Litespeed ist mir spontan die Idee gekommen, ob es wohl möglich wäre, den Hinterbau von Rewel in Titan nachbauen zu lassen, incl. einer Aufnahme für moderne Dämpfer. Ist wahrscheinlich zu teuer, aber seien wir mal ehrlich: dieses gelbe Alugeschwür an Ar$ch dieses wunderschönen Titanbikes ist doch grausam.



Ich finde gerade den Materialsplit und die Kontraste so interessant an diesem Rahmen, und auch die Herausforderung, beim weiteren Aufbau die Farbzusammenstellung so fortzusetzen, dass es stimmig bleibt. Mal schauen, was man da so machen kann. Übrigens: bei dem Versuch, diesen Rahmen als Volltitan zu konstruieren, hat sich durchaus schon mal jemand die Zähne ausgebissen...... 



zingel schrieb:


> mit ner Judy SL vorne könnte mir das durchaus auch so gefallen.



volle Zustimmung! 


Das hier, weit weniger spektakulär, kam gestern übrigens noch an. Trotz feinem True Temper GTX Ultra III-Geröhr eigentlich immer im Schatten des fillet brazed Psyclone stehend und daher m.E. immer irgendwie unterbewertet. Gefreut habe ich mich genauso wie über die anderen Rahmen, schließlich studierte ich als Heranwachsender immer intensiv die Kataloge, und beim 1993er-Katalog blieb ich gefühlte Ewigkeiten an der entsprechenen Katalogseite hängen. In "team scream"-Lackierung nur ein Jahr produziert und inzwischen sehr selten. Nun endlich sollte es soweit sein. Hier noch eine Ministory und ein paar weitere Bilder.

*1993 GT Bravado LE "Team Scream" *


----------



## Filosofem (14. Januar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Gefreut habe ich mich genauso wie über die anderen Rahmen



Das glaube ich Dir. Der Zustand der Anbauteile lässt einem tatsächlich die Kinnlade runterfallen.
Irgendwer hier in Berlin fährt noch so ein Ding, war auch schonmal im Radständer-Thread. Aber das sieht sowas von traurig und abgeranzt aus... meinen Glückwunsch!
(PS - heute kam auch was von Dir bei mir an. Und natürlich gleich auf die Waage. Und bevor ich mir erklären konnte, wieso die Pneus so schwer waren, fielen die ganzen Bonbons raus.)


----------



## LockeTirol (14. Januar 2009)

Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.
Ich habe auch noch so einen Rahmen mit Gabel am Start. Leider komm ich im Moment noch nicht dazu ihn aufzubauen. Wo ich die Bilder sehe bekomm ich aber schon Lust.
Gruß aus Tirol



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Das hier, weit weniger spektakulär, kam gestern übrigens noch an. Trotz feinem True Temper GTX Ultra III-Geröhr eigentlich immer im Schatten des fillet brazed Psyclone stehend und daher m.E. immer irgendwie unterbewertet. Gefreut habe ich mich genauso wie über die anderen Rahmen, schließlich studierte ich als Heranwachsender immer intensiv die Kataloge, und beim 1993er-Katalog blieb ich gefühlte Ewigkeiten an der entsprechenen Katalogseite hängen. In "team scream"-Lackierung nur ein Jahr produziert und inzwischen sehr selten. Nun endlich sollte es soweit sein. Hier noch eine Ministory und ein paar weitere Bilder.
> 
> *1993 GT Bravado LE "Team Scream" *


----------



## oldschooler (15. Januar 2009)

irgendwer irgendwo muss die ganzen gabeln haben 

in der auktion sah es ziemlich fertig aus... wollte es mir anschauen fahren, aber nur wegen der gabel...


----------



## elsepe (15. Januar 2009)

ist doch ne stinknormale quadra5 tauchen allen naselang mal bei ebay auf hatte letztens ein für 1,50 ersteigert.


----------



## hoeckle (15. Januar 2009)

..


----------



## stylzdavis (15. Januar 2009)

Diese Woche war um Längen besser als Weihnachten:














Danke nochmal an Henrik, ich hoffe dein Herz blutet nicht zu doll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (15. Januar 2009)

NEID!!! 



Ein Traum, den ich mir auch gerne mal erfüllen würde... 

Glückwunsch...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## zaskar-le (15. Januar 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> ist doch ne stinknormale quadra5 tauchen allen naselang mal bei ebay auf hatte letztens ein für 1,50 ersteigert.



...ist immerhin  eine Quadra 10, und funktioniert erstaunlicherweise noch wie am ersten Tage, natürlich ohne nach heutigen Verhältnissen annähernd gut zu sein. Aber sie kommt noch ab. Entweder Originalgabel oder Mag 21.

@locketirol: aufbauen, marsch marsch! Du wirst es nicht bereuen!
Und solltest Du die Originalgabel noch rumliegen haben und nicht benötigen (weil Du eine Federgabel einbauen möchtest), hättest Du bei Bedarf mit mir sofort einen Abnehmer 

@stylzdavis: tolles Teil, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Syborg (15. Januar 2009)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Diese Woche war um Längen besser als Weihnachten:
> 
> 
> Danke nochmal an Henrik, ich hoffe dein Herz blutet nicht zu doll....





Na dann frohe Weihnachten im Januar


----------



## oldschooler (15. Januar 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> ist doch ne stinknormale quadra5 tauchen allen naselang mal bei ebay auf hatte letztens ein für 1,50 ersteigert.



ja, ich meinte auch eher die original starrgabel in rahmenfarbe, denn die hätt ich schon gerne ....


----------



## cschrahe (15. Januar 2009)

Man beachte den Titel neben dem Titelbild: "US Spezial" und "Billig Racer" neben dem Ultimate ... na das passt ja 





Würde denen heute wohl eher auch nicht mehr passieren 

Megageiles Bike, ein Traum. Und schöne Teile, vor allem der Reifen ... willste den nicht zufällig an mich loswerden? 

Gruß, Christof und frohe Weihnachten


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Januar 2009)

ich bin immer wieder froh, wenn schöne und wertvolle dinge anständig verpackt werden 


wobei, etwas gross war das schäschtelschen schon 






puh, sieht nach arbeit aus  






das erwartete ist gerade mal 20 x 20 cm gross  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





snip ------ 60 minuten später

endlich!











kein wunder dass das so verpackt war 






bei DEM preis 







 bontrager judy krone in 1" nos nib 

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (18. Januar 2009)

was ist an einer Bontrager-Judy Brücke anders als bei der normalen? ...der Winkel?

ist das Schwarz eloxiert oder lackiert?


----------



## zingel (18. Januar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> etwas gross war das schäschtelschen schon



*...Bontrager Brücke - pah!* 

XC-Forum lässt grüssen!


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Januar 2009)

... die schwarz lackierte bonträger brücke hat andere winkel.


----------



## zingel (18. Januar 2009)

d.h. mehr Vorlauf..?


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Januar 2009)

â¦ nein, weniger. 1.25" statt der Ã¼blichen 1.5"


----------



## CarstenB (18. Januar 2009)

Bontrager und normale Judy Krone im Vergleich:






Gruss, Carsten


----------



## zingel (18. Januar 2009)

Danke!

..erstaunlich, dass die für Bontrager extra eine Schmiedeform angefertigt haben!


----------



## Splatter666 (18. Januar 2009)

> ..erstaunlich, dass die für Bontrager extra eine Schmiedeform angefertigt haben!



Das würde den exorbitant hohen Neupreis aber zumindest ansatzweise erklären...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## bighit_fsr (18. Januar 2009)

.


----------



## roesli (18. Januar 2009)

Diese Woche eingetroffen:





10 Jahre nach seiner Erstvorstellung hab ich erstmals einen in der Hand. Und dann ists auch noch meiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boschi (18. Januar 2009)

egal was das ist, ich will das auch *g*
sieht echt geil aus


----------



## roesli (19. Januar 2009)

boschi schrieb:


> egal was das ist, ich will das auch *g*
> sieht echt geil aus



Nennt sich Up Cage, war ein Schaltwerk mit aussergewöhnlich grosser Bodenfreiheit und war von EGS


----------



## Edelziege (19. Januar 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> Diese Woche eingetroffen:
> 
> 10 Jahre nach seiner Erstvorstellung hab ich erstmals einen in der Hand. Und dann ists auch noch meiner



Unglaublich! In der Schweiz lagern nicht nur 98% der privaten Goldreserven Deutschlands, sondern scheint´s auch rund 95% der seltenen und schönen Fahrradteile Europas!

Da kann man nur beglückwünschen. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## roesli (19. Januar 2009)

Hab ich aus Deutschland erhalten - aus den Untiefen der Lagerregale des früheren Distributors 

Bin so neugierig auf das Ding, dass ich ihn wohl in den nächsten Wochen mal auf mein Ausprobier-Bike schrauben werd.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. Januar 2009)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Unglaublich! In der Schweiz lagern nicht nur 98% der privaten Goldreserven Deutschlands, sondern scheint´s auch rund 95% der seltenen und schönen Fahrradteile Europas!



Stimmt. Die Schweizer scheinen gute Depots für Devisen, Edelmetalle und Bikes zu haben.  *sei unseren Nachbarn gegönnt  *

btw: Das Litespeed Obed Ti ist ein TRAUMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## Hellspawn (20. Januar 2009)

geil. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es die Dinger wirklich gibt. Seit der Eurobike damals nichts mehr von den Teilen gesehen oder gehört. Den perversen Schaltgriff dazu hast Du aber nicht auch noch, oder?


----------



## roesli (20. Januar 2009)




----------



## tonicbikes (21. Januar 2009)

Hurra, ein kleines Paket aus....die meisten wissen ja wo´s herkommt


----------



## andy1 (21. Januar 2009)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> Hurra, ein kleines Paket aus....die meisten wissen ja wo´s herkommt



meins ist auch angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (21. Januar 2009)

roesli schrieb:


>


 Sag mal, der Hebel schaltet nach einer vorgegebenen Schaltreihenfolge ritzel oder/Und (???) Kettenblätter nacheinander, oder? Auf welche Übersetzungen ist er demnn ausgeleget, oder kann man gar damit experimentieren? Ich Will ganz viel darüber wissen. Mach bitte einen Thread auf!!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (21. Januar 2009)

Hurra, heute ist ein mittelprächtiges Paket gekommen :









Da freut sich der Micha


----------



## mini.tom (21. Januar 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Hurra, heute ist ein mittelprächtiges Paket gekommen :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na siehste Micha - hat ja dann doch geklappt 
Glückwunsch - sehen ja super aus 
leicht gestreßte Umzugsgrüße aus Erlangen 
Sandra + Nachwuchs + Tom


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. Januar 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> meins ist auch angekommen



Und? was gibt's dazu zu berichten? Gewicht? Breite wie angegeben?
Thx!


----------



## versus (21. Januar 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> Diese Woche eingetroffen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mensch roesli, da hast du aber wieder ein feines teilchen aufgetrieben 

vielen dank auch für den ricardo-tipp. das gute stück stand bereits unter meiner beobachtung 

leider bin ich z. zt. eher auf der such nach ungefdertem (und möglichst ungemufftem) stahl vom selben hersteller


----------



## bonebreaker666 (22. Januar 2009)

Heute hatte ich auch mal das Vergnügen, ein etwas grösseres Paket in Empfang nehmen zu können...vor'm öffnen wurde es erstmal ausgiebig beschnüffelt:



Dann ging's an's auspacken:



Da isses, das Herzstück meines neuen "alten" Radl's:



Schnell mal ein paar Teile drangesteckt für einen ersten Eindruck:



Vielleicht erkennt der eine oder andere ja Teile wieder 



Auf jeden Fall Danke an nutellabrot für den Rahmen und schonmal an die ganzen anderen, die mir bis jetzt mit Teilen geholfen haben! 
Kann's kaum noch abwarten, mit dem Aufbau zu beginnen und es im Mai zu entjungfern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (22. Januar 2009)

blauer Ritter ...???


----------



## Splatter666 (22. Januar 2009)

Der hieß echt so; gab auch noch nen roten Ritter 
Sevysa war das, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab, oder bonebraker666?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## bonebreaker666 (22. Januar 2009)

Yep, da liegste voll und ganz richtig, Splatter666! Ist ein Sevysa Rahmen aus Easton-Geröhr, müsste aus '95 sein.


----------



## DEAN48 (22. Januar 2009)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich auch mal das Vergnügen, ein etwas grösseres Paket in Empfang nehmen zu können...vor'm öffnen wurde es erstmal ausgiebig beschnüffelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## nutallabrot (22. Januar 2009)

wo ich den Rahmen jetzt wieder so sehe komme ich doch wieder ins Grübeln ob ich doch....ach, hab eh keinen Platz! Viel Spaß beim Aufbau und Fahren!


----------



## muttipullover (22. Januar 2009)

Schönes Projekt. Der Rahmen sieht zwar auf den ersten Blick unspektakulär aus, aber in dem Fall zählen wohl mehr die inneren Werte. Willst du es möglichst org. aufbauen?
Gruß Steffen


----------



## bonebreaker666 (22. Januar 2009)

@nutellabrot: den Spass werd ich haben! Auch wenn das fahren noch auf sich warten lassen muss (bis Mai mindestens  )

@muttipullover: wird wohl so halb/halb...soll schon recht nah am Orig. werden, allerdings auch viel mit meiner früheren Rennfeile zu tun haben...soll auf jeden Fall ein Bike zum fahren werden!


----------



## liszca (23. Januar 2009)

@bonebreaker
süße katze, haste noch mehr bilder von der?


----------



## bonebreaker666 (23. Januar 2009)

Noch mehr Bilder von unserem Kätzchen? Och, auf unserem Laptop sind bestimmt hunderte von Hexe...wir könnten ja mal 'nen Thread a la "Welche Haustiere habt ihr daheim?" aufmachen 

Bevor sich jemand beschwert, fix noch was zum Thema: es geht grad Schlag auf Schlag mit meinem Projekt - heut sind meine Kurbeln gekommen! Konnt's gar nicht abwarten und hab auch gleich mal die KB-Schrauben getauscht...dann erst an's knippsen gedacht


----------



## liszca (23. Januar 2009)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Noch mehr Bilder von unserem Kätzchen? Och, auf unserem Laptop sind bestimmt hunderte von Hexe...wir könnten ja mal 'nen Thread a la "Welche Haustiere habt ihr daheim?" aufmachen
> 
> Bevor sich jemand beschwert, fix noch was zum Thema: es geht grad Schlag auf Schlag mit meinem Projekt - heut sind meine Kurbeln gekommen! Konnt's gar nicht abwarten und hab auch gleich mal die KB-Schrauben getauscht...dann erst an's knippsen gedacht



und was meint die karze dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (23. Januar 2009)

Zwar kein Kätzchen aber ein Katzenliebhaber. 



Gruß Steffen


----------



## roesli (23. Januar 2009)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Bevor sich jemand beschwert, fix noch was zum Thema: es geht grad Schlag auf Schlag mit meinem Projekt - heut sind meine Kurbeln gekommen! Konnt's gar nicht abwarten und hab auch gleich mal die KB-Schrauben getauscht...dann erst an's knippsen gedacht



Au, die Rockstrong  

Eine der schönsten Mountainbikekurbeln überhaupt! Würde die gern öfters sehen  - schade nur, dass die original mitgelieferten Schrauben eher von dürftiger Qualität sind und rasch rosten.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (24. Januar 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> Au, die Rockstrong
> 
> Eine der schönsten Mountainbikekurbeln überhaupt! Würde die gern öfters sehen  -...


 

Bin auch sehr froh, ein so gut erhaltenes Exemplar ergattern zu können - und dann auch noch so günstig (incl. der fast neuen orig. KB) 




roesli schrieb:


> ...schade nur, dass die original mitgelieferten Schrauben eher von dürftiger Qualität sind und rasch rosten.


 
Welche Schrauben meinst du denn? Die Kurbel- oder die KB-Schrauben?


----------



## Timo86 (24. Januar 2009)

im threat verguckt...sry


----------



## fufa (24. Januar 2009)

Moin moin,
ein Paket mit ...





... was für einem Inhalt. Endlich hab ich eine MOBY!


----------



## elsepe (24. Januar 2009)

ja und den beifang kannste gern gleich über bord werfen ich fang auf.

seb


----------



## roesli (25. Januar 2009)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Welche Schrauben meinst du denn? Die Kurbel- oder die KB-Schrauben?



Kurbelschrauben mit dem integrierten Abzieher - Die hatten schneller rote Stellen, als ich "Rost" sagen kann


----------



## tomac_75 (26. Januar 2009)

fufa schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ein Paket mit ...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Genau die beiden (bzw. drei) Teile brauch ich auch noch!!!!  So ein Paket will ich auch mal...


----------



## bonebreaker666 (26. Januar 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> Kurbelschrauben mit dem integrierten Abzieher - Die hatten schneller rote Stellen, als ich "Rost" sagen kann


 
Na wie gut, daß der blaue Ritter noch bis Mai sein Dasein im Wohnzimmer fristen muss...vielleicht schaff ich''s ja bis dahin, ihm die Pendants von Syncros zu verschaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonebreaker666 (30. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder ein kleineres Päckchen, das eben ankam:



gut verpackt isses schonmal...



und total jungfräulich


----------



## andy2 (30. Januar 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> Kurbelschrauben mit dem integrierten Abzieher - Die hatten schneller rote Stellen, als ich "Rost" sagen kann



was aber bei einem schweizer ne weile dauern kann;-)


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Januar 2009)

... schweizer ist zu pauschal in dem zusammenhang. berner wäre die päzise replik.
rosenurs hingegen ist ja schon fast vorarlberger, der spricht schneller. gut, rosten tuts dann auch schon.


----------



## newsboy (30. Januar 2009)

kommen die schrauben aus deutschland? 

a.


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Januar 2009)

... nein


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2009)

nicht aus einem paket, sondern frisch von der werkbank eines berner bikeshops.

eigentlich bin ich ja auf der suche nach stahl, aber ein material ausser stahl fehlte ja noch in der sammlung. seht selbst:





































januar 1997, 18", ein paar kleine lagerspuren, aber sonst unberührt  

sind affektkäufe nicht die schönsten?

an dieser stelle nochmal merci in die zürcher agglo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (1. Februar 2009)

Wow, schickes Teil! Diese Mischung aus Alu und Thermoplast ist immer wieder hinreißend - auch die organisch wirkende, aber doch männlich markante Form. Irgendwann fahre ich sicher auch mal testweise dumpf wummernd durch die Gegend. Was anderes als GT kommt hierzu aber nicht in die Tüte 

Glückwunsch, Volker!


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Wow, schickes Teil! Diese Mischung aus Alu und Thermoplast ist immer wieder hinreißend - auch die organisch wirkende, aber doch männlich markante Form. Irgendwann fahre ich sicher auch mal testweise dumpf wummernd durch die Gegend. Was anderes als GT kommt hierzu aber nicht in die Tüte
> 
> Glückwunsch, Volker!



danke 

der rahmen stand immer auf meiner wunschliste, nur wollte ich nie einen gebrauchten kaufen, da man ja schon viel von angerissenen tretlagermuffen gehört hat 

das war nun DIE gelegenheit


----------



## andy2 (1. Februar 2009)

wenns um rostende schrauben geht ist milwaukee ganz vorne


----------



## roesli (1. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> nicht aus einem paket, sondern frisch von der werkbank eines berner bikeshops.
> 
> eigentlich bin ich ja auf der suche nach stahl, aber ein material ausser stahl fehlte ja noch in der sammlung. seht selbst:
> 
> ...



Hui, da war aber plötzlich Eile nach dem Entschluss 

Gratuliere nochmals, und bin auch ein wenig neidisch - aber bei Dir ist das Stück in guten Händen und Du weisst es sicher zu schätzen.

Apropos brechen: - Ich kann mich da noch an den Rahmen erinnern, der im letzten Frühjahr gebraucht angeboten wurde:





Du hast defintiv die bessere Wahl getroffen


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> Hui, da war aber plötzlich Eile nach dem Entschluss



na was sollte man bei dem sauwetter heute auch anderes tun, als ein wenig durch die lande gondeln 



roesli schrieb:


>



das scheint mir doch fachgerecht instandgestezt worden zu sein 

für die votec in dem feinen rahmen gibt es allerdings die höchststrafe!


----------



## robbitobbi (3. Februar 2009)

Grad 2 Pakete entgegen genommen....
Einmal aus Holland:
Ja!




Jaa!!




JAAHH!!




JAAAAAHHHHH!!!!! Endlich mal zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort!!




Vielen Dank nochmal an Defiant32, superschneller Versand und die Disk macht einen sehr guten Eindruck 

Und dann noch ein kleines von amazon, war aber schnell mit dem auspacken....


----------



## subi555 (3. Februar 2009)

So so habe dann ebend auch endlich mal was per DHL bekommen


----------



## kadaverfleisch (3. Februar 2009)

Heute kam ein großartikes Paket, auf daß ich 6 (SECHS) Wochen aus Italien gewartet habe. Da der Verkäufer mittlerweile auch nicht mehr bei eBay angemeldet ist, hatte ich schon schlimmste Befürchtungen, aber: Ende gut, alles gut 







			
				mini.tom schrieb:
			
		

> na siehste Micha - hat ja dann doch geklappt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tom, auf die Araya habe ich so lange gewartet , aber nu isses ja jut 





...ein weiterer Schritt Richtung fahrfertigen Tamarac 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Februar 2009)

damned 
 @ volker auguri !!!
 schönes teil für deine GT sammlung
 bin gespannt auf das endresultat


----------



## liszca (4. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> nicht aus einem paket, sondern frisch von der werkbank eines berner bikeshops.
> 
> eigentlich bin ich ja auf der suche nach stahl, aber ein material ausser stahl fehlte ja noch in der sammlung. seht selbst:
> 
> ...





haben will für "disc only"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shanesimons (4. Februar 2009)

So jetzt hab ich es endlich mal geschafft die Kamera bereit zu haben, wenn ich ein Paket kriege und da ist es.....


 


ein CYCLE CULTURE ETA............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

und da ich sehe wie bei euch jetzt große Fragezeichen aufsteigen und ich leider auch keine Ahnung habe, mach ich gleich nen neuen Fred zur Herkunftsergründung auf


----------



## Der Meeester (6. Februar 2009)

Der HERMES-Mann war da...! Hach schöööön!!!































Ein 1992ér Gary Fisher Supercaliber. Easton Rohrsatz, Tange-Gabel (CrMo triple butted). Mehr Bilder gibt es im Album.

Wenn Ihr Ideen für den Aufbau habt: Her damit! Oder soll alles original werden???


----------



## Deleted 30552 (6. Februar 2009)

voll porno


----------



## fufa (13. Februar 2009)

Moin moin,
heute hab ich mal wieder Post bekommen, und zwar einen nie aufgebauten Marin Indian Fire Trail. Leider ein post-94er.











Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es sich um ein 95er handelt, da die Kettenstreben des 95er Rahmens laut Katalog deutlich aufwendiger gefertigt waren.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Retrostar (13. Februar 2009)

Das gibts nicht, ich suche mir nen Ast nach dem Rahmen und dann gibts den auch noch in NOS irgendwo!

Glückwunsch, solltest du irgendwann keine Lust mehr auf ihn haben, ich würde ihn sofort nehmen, hab sogar schon alle Teile für den Aufbau zu Hause!

Gruß Retrostar


----------



## fufa (13. Februar 2009)

Also meinst Du, dass es ein 95er ist?
Einziger Wermutstropfen an diesem Rahmen wie ich finde ist, dass er nicht mehr in den USA produziert wurde.


----------



## Retrostar (14. Februar 2009)

Ja würde ich schon sagen, soweit ich weiß, hatte nur der 95er diesen Hinterbau, auch wenn er auf deinen Bildern etwas groß und wuchtig wirkt!
Der Rest passt auch!
Ist der aus GB? Die Zugführung ist auf der anderen Seite auf dem Oberrohr! Ist bei einem meiner Rahmen auch so, der speziell für GB wohl gefertigt wurde!

Gruß Retrostar


----------



## fufa (14. Februar 2009)

Ja, der ist aus GB. Der Hinterbau wirkt auf dem Foto so wuchtig, da die Gabel  auf dem Foto recht weit im Hintergrund ist.
MfG
Stefan


----------



## DeepStar23 (15. Februar 2009)

Letzte Woche kam bei mir auch ein Paket an.... 








Hatte leider nur das Handy mit,das Paket kam in die Firma..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithy (15. Februar 2009)

@ DeepStar, 
witzig, ich glaub der Rascal hat auch mal mir gehört. 18 Zoll ("Klein-typisch" gemessen), ein paar Lackkratzer mit nicht wirlich passender pinker Farbe ausgebessert (war ich nicht...) und etwas Spiel im Tretlager? Würde mich freuen, wenn er wieder in gute Hände gekommen ist. Wenn es stimmt und Du noch irgendwelche Infos brauchst, meld Dich einfach. Falls nicht: trotzdem viel Spaß damit!

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## DeepStar23 (15. Februar 2009)

In der Auktion stand was von 17" (460mm). Ausgebessert wurde da zum Glück nix. 
Das Pink ist am Oberrohr nur etwas verblichen.. 
Spiel hat das Innenlager auch net..  
Wir auch wieder aufgebaut wie´s 92 im Katalog war..


----------



## Smithy (15. Februar 2009)

Dann ist es vermutlich ein anderes, meins sah mal so aus:





So im Nachhinein war die LV-Einheit echt scheußlich...

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## Deleted138355 (15. Februar 2009)

das war in meinem paket


----------



## kailinds (15. Februar 2009)

Mehr Klein Thema... Seriennummer 19X0995????


----------



## elsepe (15. Februar 2009)

gab doch letztens n paar bilder was man schönes mit einer rasierklinge und solch einem rahmen alles anstellen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (17. Februar 2009)

... gerade eben war ups da und drückte mit ein schäschtelschen in die hand.

etwas verdutzt nahm ich es entgegen. 
habsch was bestellt? 
nö, nicht das ich wüsste *kopfkratz* 

die weitere inspektion des ups labels brachte ebay und keinen von mir benutzten oder mir bekannten ebay namen zum vorschein.

 mister und missis iös im doppelpack  

also auspacken!
weder tickte es noch roch es nach semtex. kaum feste gegenstände durch kneten zu identifizieren, kein weisses pulver das raus rieselt ... wird schon nicht so schlimm sein ...  dachte ich ... 




















o.m.g!  









































wem auch immer das schäschtelschen gehört, da muss man(n) ganz nett traumatisiert sein für sowas


----------



## badbushido (17. Februar 2009)

Ist wohl Mitglied von Pink Cop


----------



## felixdelrio (17. Februar 2009)

sehr schöne Farben übrigens ...

P.S. Ich wars nicht ...

P.P.S. Super Foto, Flo. Jetzt kannste Dich aber nicht mehr rausreden ...


----------



## cschrahe (17. Februar 2009)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> Der HERMES-Mann war da...! Hach schöööön!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Den habe ich auch gesehen, der ist sowas von geil!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch und ich freue mich auf die Aufbaubilder ...  ... wird doch wohl aufgebaut, oder?

Und die Handschuhe aus dem nicht bestellten Päckelsche vom floibex würde ich auch nehmen


----------



## zingel (19. Februar 2009)

*looool!* das ist ja geil! ...ich hab die Griffe ersteigert und die unter einem Frauennamen angemeldete "Verkäuferin" hat mit "mfG Bekers" unterschrieben. Ich hab dann nachgefragt "Jakob Bekers?" (der sich das FAT Zeugs vor einem halben Jahr bezahlen liess, aber nicht versendet hat) ...damit hab ich wohl einen Nerv getroffen!


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2009)

so kennen und lieben wir ihn, denbestaussehendenmod


----------



## Radlerin (19. Februar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> o.m.g!



Dit Bild hab ich mir ma vorsichtshalber abgespeichert... Wenn man das nicht mal in Zukunft noch gut brauchen können wird.


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Februar 2009)

ich darf heut auch mal...... ein seltenes stück meiner lieblings bike firma...

es ist......hier drinne





und wenn man es aufmacht sieht es so aus.....







dem paket entnommen erkennt man das es sich hier um ein 1993er gt psyclone in team scream lackierung handelt.
true temper gtx ultra  3 rohrsatz und natürlich fillet brazed.










dürfte das einzige hier im forum sein.
da kommt echt viel viel arbeit auf mich zu.


----------



## Der Meeester (19. Februar 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Den habe ich auch gesehen, der ist sowas von geil!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch und ich freue mich auf die Aufbaubilder ...  ... wird doch wohl aufgebaut, oder?
> 
> Und die Handschuhe aus dem nicht bestellten Päckelsche vom floibex würde ich auch nehmen



Ja, der Rahmen wird aufgebaut. Aufbauthread folgt aber erst in ein paar Wochen. Die ersten Teile sind schon da. Weitere sind unterwegs!


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> dürfte das einzige hier im forum sein.



das denke ich auch 

nochmals glückwunsch und viel spass beim basteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (19. Februar 2009)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> Der HERMES-Mann war da...! Hach schöööön!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also für mich schreit das nach nem neongelben Lenker (Taperlite) und schwarzem Vorbau (A-Tac). Außerdem schwarze Felgen und Reifen bitte. Gerne zur Pornoisierung bissen blaues Eloxal dazu, z.B. Bremsen und/oder Naben. Was meinste?

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> 1993er gt psyclone in team scream lackierung handelt. true temper gtx ultra  3 rohrsatz und natürlich fillet brazed.



Na siehst Du David, geht doch! 
Freue mich schon auf das fertige Produkt.



floibex schrieb:


> o.m.g!



o.m.g!


----------



## schwabe4ever (19. Februar 2009)

Also den taper lite hätte ich in neu

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## roesli (19. Februar 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Dit Bild hab ich mir ma vorsichtshalber abgespeichert... Wenn man das nicht mal in Zukunft noch gut brauchen können wird.



Verstehst Du nun, was ich vor ein paar Wochen meinte, als ich von einigen einschlägigen Bildern dern Herrn F. sprach?


----------



## Radlerin (19. Februar 2009)

Ja, verstehe.


----------



## insanerider (21. Februar 2009)

war ein sehr kleines paket...

huch eine tasse?




ach ne doch nicht




hübsch gell? kann gern eingetauscht werden, ich suche einen riser lenker in 3d violett oder einen answer atac/ ringle in 3d leichter anstieg und max 130er länge


----------



## Inigo Montoya (21. Februar 2009)

fufa schrieb:


> Also meinst Du, dass es ein 95er ist?


ich bin mir da auch zu 99% sicher. das ist der rahmen der vor kurzem auf ebau.co.uk war?


fufa schrieb:


> Einziger Wermutstropfen an diesem Rahmen wie ich finde ist, dass er nicht mehr in den USA produziert wurde.


also ich habe einen 1994 IFT und der ist - wie alle anderen auch - made in taiwan. meines wissens nach sind die einzigen rahmen die marin jemals in den usa prodziert hat/produzieren hat lassen die titan rahmen.


----------



## fufa (22. Februar 2009)

Ja, das ist der Rahmen von ebay.co.uk. Ich wußte nicht, daß Marin den Großteil seiner Rahmen in Taiwan produziert hat.


----------



## RemoteControl (22. Februar 2009)

ist zwar von gestern, aber ich hab auch was großes bekommen
mit meinem lieblingsgeröhr 











leider ist der lack nicht mehr gut... da wird neuer drauf müssen.
meint ihr man kann den max or und den made in usa aufkleber retten?
oder ersatz bekommen?

schönes wochenende noch!
patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (23. Februar 2009)

Das Serotta ist ein echter Traum bzw. kann es werden.

Viel Spaß damit. 

Würde den Lack eher erhalten als neu machen, wenn's irgendwie geht (bei schwarz ist das doch problemloser als bei anderen Rahmenfarben; Stichwort Lackstift usw.).

Und natürlich nur schwarze Parts nehmen.

Übrigens schau Dir mal unbedingt als Inspiration die Serottas von " Nebeljäger " an. Die sind toll.


----------



## felixdelrio (24. Februar 2009)

UPS war gerade da ...

Haha, das ist ja lustig. Ein Paket mit nem Bild von mir drauf. Sowas hatte ich noch nie ...





Oh, auf der Rückseite auch nochmal. Vielleicht sollte das zur Identifizierung des Empfängers dienen ...





Vorbildlich verpackt!





Puh, Auspacken kann ganz schön anstrengend sein ...





Yes!





Willkommen, mein 1990er Koga Miyata Ridgerunner. Ich freue mich riesig!





Ansonsten war noch eine komplette Mountain LX-Gruppe und XT Cantis und U-Brake sowie jede Menge Kleinzeugs mit bei.


----------



## mini.tom (24. Februar 2009)

Hi Andreas,
jetzt muss ich mich aber mit den schwarzen XT Kurbeln beeilen wat ? 
Glückwunsch - jetzt hast du ihn ja endlich 
mfg
tom


----------



## chowi (24. Februar 2009)

ECS strikes back...

Sehr geil, wozu ist denn die Öse vorm Sattelrohr

Mann det finnische Haro spukt mir ooch noch durch den Kopp...

Gruß chowi


----------



## felixdelrio (24. Februar 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> Sehr geil, wozu ist denn die Öse vorm Sattelrohr



Hite-Rite


----------



## mini.tom (24. Februar 2009)

die Öse ist wohl für ein Hite-Rite - oder wi das Ding heisst 
chowi - schick mir mal deine Adresse per PN - habe das Chris King Dingsbums gefunden 
mfg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RemoteControl (24. Februar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Das Serotta ist ein echter Traum bzw. kann es werden.
> 
> Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> ...



danke schön... ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt, allerdings habe ich eher die schokoladen seite abgelichtet, sind schon eher großflächige stellen, leider

werde mir die serottas mal ansehen, zur zeit habe ich etwas elegantes vor augen... mal sehen, werde mir beim aufbau zeit lassen 

grüße
patrick


----------



## muttipullover (24. Februar 2009)

@Felixdelrio: 
Falls du eine Hite-Rite brauchst, könnte ich evtl. was besorgen.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## goegolo (24. Februar 2009)

Cool, der Tretlagerdom sieht ja nach ganz frühem Raktendesgin aus


----------



## Deleted 30552 (24. Februar 2009)

der dazugehörende katalog:

http://www.koga.com/de/downloads.asp?main=5&sub=1&page=5


----------



## andy2 (24. Februar 2009)

war eher klein und nur dem namen nach klassik aber es kam an.





suess nicht.


----------



## gtbiker (24. Februar 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> suess nicht.


Absolut!


----------



## bsg (24. Februar 2009)

echt schnucklig ;-).  wenn du da noch einen hohen lenker montierst hast du statt extremer sattelüberhöhung eine extreme lenkerüberhöhung ;-).


----------



## andy2 (24. Februar 2009)

ist bei der jungen dame evtl nicht so verkehrt


----------



## fufa (24. Februar 2009)

Mal wieder ein kleines aber feines Paket.



Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bsg (24. Februar 2009)

na ja, die würde ja auch in die "racing-position" reinwachsen sozusagen ;-). orthopädisch wäre vermutlich der gesunde mittelweg am besten, zudem ist dann auch noch das bewältigen von steigungen ohne steigendes vorderrad denkbar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (24. Februar 2009)

Heute kam bei mir auch mal wieder etwas größeres an


was da wohl drin ist ?????????????????????????????





gleich mal angefangen auszupacken - die Arbeit musste warten 




immer noch nichts zu erkennen 




aaaaaaaaaaaaah sieht aus wie Vorbauten - aber in einem so großen Karton ???




mit dem Teil mal angefangen 




doch Vorbauten 




und ein Steuersatz + Bremskabel + ein Hyperlite 




und seltene Shimano Ersatzteile 




der Rest musste erstmal warten bis ich daheim bin  aber Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude 




aah ein Rahmen 




ein Rahmen mit einer Gabel 




nein was schreib ich mit zwei unterschiedlichen Gabeln 










man man man der ist ja komplett NOS 
Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an Marc 
der kommt über den Schreibtisch 
mfg
tom


----------



## Exekuhtot (24. Februar 2009)

Wahnsinn. Der Rahmen und die gabeln sind jawohl der Hammer.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Schmuckstück.


----------



## nutallabrot (25. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön! Das rosa hat was!


----------



## chowi (25. Februar 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> war eher klein und nur dem namen nach klassik aber es kam an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaah, andy2 der 40er fürs Kind, schnukelig...
Gruß chowi


----------



## andy2 (25. Februar 2009)

mitte mitte hat der gerade mal 28....!


----------



## Filosofem (25. Februar 2009)

... und, wiegt er unter 2kg?


----------



## kadaverfleisch (25. Februar 2009)

Salut Tom,
tres bien 
Micha

ps. bin zuviel mit dem Franzosen zusammen


----------



## chowi (25. Februar 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> mitte mitte hat der gerade mal 28....!



Dann ist es eher ein 36er (m-e), wie lang ist eigentlich das Oberrohr???
Gruß chowi


----------



## chowi (25. Februar 2009)

Filosofem schrieb:


> ... und, wiegt er unter 2kg?



Das sollte er aber auch bei dieser Größe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (25. Februar 2009)

ich benutze doch keine waagen beim radaufbau. aber ich denke mal schon. wenn er fertig ist poste ich ihn im kinderforum aber das kann eine weile dauern, soll ja leicht werden und trotzdem nicht die welt kosten.


----------



## chowi (25. Februar 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> ich benutze doch keine waagen beim radaufbau. aber ich denke mal schon. wenn er fertig ist poste ich ihn im kinderforum aber das kann eine weile dauern, soll ja leicht werden und trotzdem nicht die welt kosten.



Da war es wieder, das schlechte Gewissen, wollte doch auch was hinsichtlich 26er Kinder MTB veröffentlichen...

Andy2 kannst aber trotzdem mal die Oberrohrlänge ermitteln...
Gruß chowi


----------



## CarstenB (25. Februar 2009)

Filosofem schrieb:


> ... und, wiegt er unter 2kg?



nein, deutlich drueber....

gruss, carsten


----------



## andy2 (25. Februar 2009)

du hast ihn gewogen? dann sprich bitte


----------



## CarstenB (25. Februar 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> du hast ihn gewogen? dann sprich bitte



ja, muss ich, um das porto zu berechnen. rund 2350gramm meine ich. hatte mich ueberrascht so klein wie der ist. 

gruss, carsten


----------



## cschrahe (25. Februar 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ... 2350gramm ...



Oha, dann wird der Aufbau teurer 

@ mini.tom 
Cooles Teil, seh ich am Freitag in Natura, quasie. 
Weiße Porcis drauf, nen weißen Turbo und weiße Bullseye ... wie Himbeereis mit Sahne  Mal ganz was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (25. Februar 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ja, muss ich, um das porto zu berechnen. rund 2350gramm meine ich. hatte mich ueberrascht so klein wie der ist.
> 
> gruss, carsten



uff. ich dachte das wiegt der 18 zöller. trotzdem sehr hübsch


----------



## CarstenB (25. Februar 2009)

andreas kann ihn ja nochmal wiegen. ich hab ihn aus neugier nackt gewogen aber dann auch nochmal mit luftpolsterfolie und ein bisschen pappe an den kritischen stellen. bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob die 2350 nackt waren oder mit verpackung. aber nackt war er recht sicher auch ueber 2000gramm. 

carsten


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Februar 2009)

süsse maus!!
 mein 18er wog 2180... bilzzard und hammer waren schon immer über dem schnitt was gewicht betrifft


----------



## Kampfmaschine (26. Februar 2009)

Bei mir sind die Letzten Tage auch einige Packete angekommen !

Und es kommen noch ein paar die Tage!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (26. Februar 2009)

Das hier habe ich meiner Besseren Hälfte als Danke schön fertig gemacht !

Man beachte doch bitte mal die Schönen und seltenen Kurbeln!


----------



## Radlerin (26. Februar 2009)

Und haste ihr das als Paket geschickt???


----------



## Kampfmaschine (26. Februar 2009)

Nein, hab ich nicht! Wäre aber bestimmt lustig gewesen.


----------



## Radlerin (26. Februar 2009)

Ich frag ja nur, weil das doch der "Hurra, es ist ein grosses Paket angekommen"-Thread ist...


----------



## Kampfmaschine (26. Februar 2009)

STimmt, ist im falschen Fred gelandet!
So langsam verlier ich hier den Überblick!


----------



## zaskar-le (26. Februar 2009)

@mini.tom: es wird ein Mädchen! 
Lustiges Teil, Glückwunsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylzdavis (27. Februar 2009)

When Dreams come True....













Kein Paket, aber am Dienstag vom Pulvern abgeholt.
Ich bin ein seehhhr glücklicher Mann 

Stylz


----------



## Spaltinho (27. Februar 2009)

Oh ja, 
ich stehe auch total auf diese Dinger  
(Ultimates sind die schönsten von  Yeti !  )
Der Rahmen sieht ansich schon so schön race-mäßig aus, dass es nur noch eines schlichten Aufbaus bedarf, um ein ganz, ganz tolles Bike zu haben. 
Da gibt es hier im Forum ja schon einige Beispiele für. 
Kann dich nur beglückwünschen zu dem tollen Teil.

Gruß Malte


----------



## felixdelrio (27. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön geworden!


----------



## der Steelman (28. Februar 2009)

ein päckchen aus Italien


----------



## cleiende (2. März 2009)

Heute war Schlachtfest. Erstmal in der Firma bei der Poststelle vorbeigelatscht, Karton ins Auto verfrachtet.
Daheim dann "Messer frei"!





Okay, ist etwas älter...





Christo?









Ah! Nicht Christo sondern Christi.





Da isses her

Mal sehen wie sich mein Schulfreund über sein Geburtstagsgeschenk freuen wird.


----------



## Der Meeester (2. März 2009)

Sehr schick!


----------



## magas (3. März 2009)

ich hab da auch was zum Thema, Rocky Mountain Blizzard in klein, beizutragen:






ist Gestern angekommen - vor lauter Freude keine Fotos beim Auspacken gemacht 

Martin


----------



## andy1 (3. März 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Heute war Schlachtfest. Erstmal in der Firma bei der Poststelle vorbeigelatscht, Karton ins Auto verfrachtet.
> Daheim dann "Messer frei"!
> 
> ...
> ...



Das schöne Diamond Back....
Das erinnert mich an die Auktion mit dem grünen Spitzenmodell wo leider der Rahmen gestaucht war 
Hatte mich dann mit dem Verkäufer geeinigt und dann den Rahmen behalten auch wenn er rel. "tot" ist. Hätte gern noch einen solchen tadellosen (grünen) Rahmen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. März 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> Das schöne Diamond Back....
> Das erinnert mich an die Auktion mit dem grünen Spitzenmodell wo leider der Rahmen gestaucht war
> Hatte mich dann mit dem Verkäufer geeinigt und dann den Rahmen behalten auch wenn er rel. "tot" ist. Hätte gern noch einen solchen tadellosen (grünen) Rahmen.



ich fahr den gleichen Rahmen wie oben als SSP; wird demnächst verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bekr (4. März 2009)

was sind das  für naben  24? 28? 32loch?





Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die Letzten Tage auch einige Packete angekommen !
> 
> Und es kommen noch ein paar die Tage!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (4. März 2009)

Auch bei mir sind heute 2 Pakete angekommen! 

Die ist nie eingespeicht gewesen und sogar das Preisschild ist noch dran. 299 DM. Jetz hab ich meinen Satz wieder zusammen.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (4. März 2009)

Hier das 2, Paket :

Ein schöner Kestrel Carbonrahmen. Den findet man auch nicht alle Tage!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (4. März 2009)

bekr schrieb:


> was sind das  für naben  24? 28? 32loch?



Das sind die SPINERGY SPOX als 24 Loch,leider! Habe aber letztens ein kompl. Vorderrad gefunden. Habe noch ein Neuen kompl. Satz als 32 Loch.
Leider sind die Speichen SCHWEINE Teuer! 
Die will ich für den Kestrel nehmen.


----------



## bekr (5. März 2009)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Das sind die SPINERGY SPOX als 24 Loch,leider! Habe aber letztens ein kompl. Vorderrad gefunden. Habe noch ein Neuen kompl. Satz als 32 Loch.
> Leider sind die Speichen SCHWEINE Teuer!
> Die will ich für den Kestrel nehmen.




wieso ich frage, hätte da noch ein hms wildcarbon felge über


----------



## zingel (5. März 2009)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Ein schöner Kestrel Carbonrahmen.



was hat er denn für eine Rahmennummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (5. März 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie sich mein Schulfreund über sein Geburtstagsgeschenk freuen wird.


 
Ich bin Dein anderer Schulfreund und habe bald Geburtstag. Falls Du noch keine Ideen für ein Geschenk hast -> siehe Signatur. Meine neue Adresse schicke ich Dir per PN 

Glückwunsch! Schönes Ding, Dein Schulfreund wird sich freuen. (Hoffentlich)


----------



## Kampfmaschine (5. März 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> was hat er denn für eine Rahmennummer?



Keine Ahnung! Warum? Könnte es deiner sein?


----------



## hoeckle (5. März 2009)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung! Warum? Könnte es deiner sein?


 
ich denke eher, daß er deswegen danach fragt.....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5518531&postcount=480


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (5. März 2009)

Salut
Litespeed 1" Vorbau.



Philippe


----------



## Kampfmaschine (5. März 2009)

Den such ich auch noch!

Eines der Schönsten Carbonbikes die es gibt!

Ich habe den CSX!


----------



## zingel (5. März 2009)

War nie meiner. Ich hab nur aus Neugier gefragt. Die Nr. ist unter dem Tretlager aufgeleimt.

Mein MXZ hat gar keine Nummer (Vorserie)


----------



## bekr (6. März 2009)

hier bild von der hms felge


----------



## Ketterechts (6. März 2009)

Heute bei der freundlichen Nachbarin abgeholt .





Machtig viel Pappe





Mmmh - lecker Stahl - nur der Aufbau ist nicht so mein Ding , aber das ist mir eigentlich lieber als ein perfektes Rad zu erstehen - da kann Mann noch richtig schön basteln .





DeKerf Generation mit Magura Gustav M und wildem Mix aus XTR Teilen


----------



## Radlerin (6. März 2009)

Schöner Rahmen!


----------



## wtb_rider (6. März 2009)

ach du hast den bekommen, der aufbau ist so pervers da konnte ich nicht mitmachen. ick hätte nicht gewusst wohin mit dem ganzen schrott der da so dran ist.
ich hoff du erlöst das arme von seinem voherigen leben.
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (6. März 2009)

Glückwunsch, Benjamin!
Toller Rahmen


----------



## Ketterechts (6. März 2009)

Danke für die Glückwünsche .

Das gute Stück kommt recht unverhofft in meinen Besitz , da ich eigentlich nicht davon ausging das Rad zu ersteigern .

Zum Aufbau - jo , kann man machen , muss man aber nicht . Allerdings sieht wenigstens alles noch recht OK und das ein oder andere Teil wird woanderst Verwendung finden , allerdings werde ich den Rahmen komplett neu aufbauen - wahrscheinlich mit Cantis und ob wieder ne Federgabel reinkommt weiss ich noch nicht , aber wahrscheinlich schon - vielleicht bleibt sogar die MZ drin , ich glaub ich hab noch einen Cantiadapter dafür irgendwo liegen


----------



## olli (6. März 2009)

Paket aus Amberg


----------



## Radebeuler (7. März 2009)

zwar nur was kleines feines aus zypern, dafür aber nos und günstig









nun warte ich nur noch auf mavic 231cd von unseren polnischen freunden und der vollendung des projektes steht nichts mehr im wege!


----------



## Davidbelize (7. März 2009)

Radebeuler schrieb:


> zwar nur was kleines feines aus zypern, dafür aber nos und günstig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab auch bei dem für ein schnäppchen das schaltwerk gekauft.
lief es problemlos mit dem verkaufer?
für etwas über 50 euro echt gut, wenn man mal sieht das das gleiche teil bei e.. deutschland 125 kosten soll.


----------



## Radebeuler (7. März 2009)

lief sehr unkompliziert. hat zwar ein paar tage gedauert bis es hier war, aber das sollte uns ja nicht stören


----------



## Davidbelize (7. März 2009)

Radebeuler schrieb:


> lief sehr unkompliziert. hat zwar ein paar tage gedauert bis es hier war, aber das sollte uns ja nicht stören



hast du steuern zahlen müssen da es aus zypern gekommen ist (iss ja nicht eu)?


----------



## cschrahe (7. März 2009)

Hey,

ich hab das Schaltwerk auch gekauft. Und noch eine XC Pro Vorderradnabe. Beides NOS und wie Ihr sagt zum Schnäppchenpreis. 
Ich habe keinen Zoll bezahlen müssen und die Sachen waren verhältnismäßig schnell hier. Also hat wirklich alles super geklappt.

Den deutschen Verkäufer hatte ich vorher auch mal angeschrieben, er wäre mir preislich entgegengekommen. 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## SAgent (7. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ... (iss ja nicht eu)?



sicher? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europ%C3%A4ische_Union


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (7. März 2009)

Offenbar kommt das Paket aus dem Südteil Zyperns und der gehört zur EU.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (7. März 2009)

bsg schrieb:


> Offenbar kommt das Paket aus dem Südteil Zyperns und der gehört zur EU.


 
...genau, Nikosia ist ja Griechisch, ergo keine Steuern 
...mein Versand hat 7(SIEBEN) Wochen gedauert 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## zurkoe (8. März 2009)

Gestern klingelte der Postmann!



















Ausweis:














































Im Paket waren: Rahmen, Gabel, CK Headset und die IRD Sattelstütze. Dank nochmal an expresso93.

ick freu mir!


----------



## zaskar-le (8. März 2009)

...sehr hübsch, Harald!


----------



## bonebreaker666 (8. März 2009)

Schiiiick...solche Pakete bekommt man doch gern, Glückwunsch!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (11. März 2009)

Heute ein nettes Paket aus Madrid:





Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (11. März 2009)

Hi Micha,
wie schön und nopch Nossig
wenn du ........ nur mal so ....... die DX Kurbel nicht mehr willst denke bitte dringend an mich ;-)
mfg
tom


----------



## robbitobbi (11. März 2009)

kam heute aus Spanien:




nanu, zwei Pakete?!:




aha, einmal LRS ( SRAM EXS ):




und das wichtigste:







ich konnte nicht mehr knipsen, musste schnell zusammenschrauben, hier das erste Ergebnis:




Vielen Dank an Carlos (Trek50) für die reibungslose Abwicklung und den perfekten Versand/Verpackung!!
Weitere Bilder folgen dann in der KLEINen Galerie...

Gruss
Torben


----------



## Der Meeester (11. März 2009)

Ei Caramba - oder so! Schick, Schick!


----------



## CarstenB (11. März 2009)

kann einer noch mitzaehlen, durch wieviel haende innerhalb des forums das horizon attitude gegangen ist? urspruenglich kam es aus bern, wo ich es so meine ich im sommer 2004 gesehen habe






dann ist es ueber dland in die niederlande verkauft worden, dann auf retrobike.co.uk nach spanien und nun wieder hier 

gruss, carsten


----------



## liszca (11. März 2009)

robbitobbi schrieb:


> kam heute aus Spanien:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wann verkaufst du es mir?


----------



## robbitobbi (11. März 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> dann ist es ueber dland in die niederlande verkauft worden, dann auf retrobike.co.uk nach spanien und nun wieder hier
> 
> gruss, carsten



Hi,
ich weiss nur von Bas ( defiant36 ) NL, Carlos ( trek50 ) ES und nun bei mir.
Ich hoffe mal für eine seeehhr lange Zeit...

Gruss
Torben


----------



## tonicbikes (11. März 2009)

ganz schön "KLEIN", ob das Sattelrohr, falls du es fahren solltest, da lange mitspielt?


----------



## robbitobbi (11. März 2009)

Bei 1,68m  mache ich mir eigentlich keine so grossen Sorgen...
zumal die Stütze(425mm) noch ein bisschen weiter rein muss.
Gruss
Torben


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. März 2009)

Glückwunsch  In 18" sicherlich recht selten


----------



## trek50 (12. März 2009)

Hi Torben,
I am really happy. You are the perfect owner for the Klein and I am sure of this.
Enjoy the bike and ride a lot. The Attitude is one of the best bikes and you fulfil a dream.



Carlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radebeuler (12. März 2009)

beim auspacken leider keine kamera dabei gehabt







und leider nur noch einen satz bekommen


----------



## Briggtopp (12. März 2009)

Alter Schwede  da kiregt man ja glatt Augenpipi


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (14. März 2009)

Salut,



retro ohne ende...
Danke Andreas
Philippe


----------



## zingel (14. März 2009)

Radebeuler schrieb:


>




*bei solchen Bildern kommt mir immer das in den Sinn...*


















































*und nein, der Standort wird nicht verraten, der Besitzer will nicht verkaufen.*


----------



## felixdelrio (14. März 2009)

Philippe Carnoy schrieb:


> Danke Andreas
> Philippe



Sehr gern, Phillippe ... sehr gern.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (14. März 2009)

SCHADE!!!!!!
Hätte an den 2 grünen Interesse!





zingel schrieb:


> *bei solchen Bildern kommt mir immer das in den Sinn...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## höhenangst (14. März 2009)

Hab die Woche auch ein paar Teile bekommen , welche ich schon ne Weile suche !  ein Satz ist neu ! 
danke hungriger


----------



## storcky (15. März 2009)

da hat doch der postmann am freitag das schmuckstück bei der netten nachbarin abgegeben...

nur irgendwie is mir was spanisch:

Verkauft wurde es als Fervor
Die Rahmennummer sagt Bj. ist 04-93, also denke dann Rascal?!?
Aber in dem Lack(Nebula Blue, kenne auch nur Nebula Green) hab ich noch nie nen Rascal gesehen! 

evtl. kann mir jemand von euch da detailiertere infos geben


----------



## bsg (15. März 2009)

War das Fervor nicht der direkte Nachfolger des Rascal ? Insofern könnte es da ja auch das Phänomen der Resteverwertung bei Klein gegeben haben ...

Der Lack ist typisch Fervor bzw. Klein-Einstiegsserien (den gleichen gab es z.B. beim Quantum Z).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. März 2009)

Ist es das 18" aus der Bucht? Der Lack sah auf den Bildern schlimmer aus. Wenn Du Rascal-decals brauchst->PN


----------



## storcky (15. März 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ist es das 18" aus der Bucht?



Ja ist es! War ja da mit 14" angegeben, aber im Photoshopvergleich stellte sich dann schon schnell raus, dass der Rahmen 19" nach Kleinmessung hat.

Bis auf ein Paar kleine Stellen ist der Lack noch ganz ok. Die Kettenstrebe sieht halt vom Lack reudig aus. Und alle Teile die dran waren sind auch mehr oder weniger ein Fall für die Tonne...war aber auch ehrlich nur auf das Rahmenset scharf. Will mir ein SS daraus aufbauen


----------



## tonicbikes (15. März 2009)

Heute habe ich einen Ausflug nach Frankfurt unternommen um ca. 8,5kg Titan abzuholen 
Das Gewicht des Obed´s ist wirklich der Wahnsinn, schön viel Titan verbaut, ein Highlight sind die verbauten CQP Ti Kurbeln Nach 4Std Autofahrt "musste" ich noch eine 10km Testrunde drehen (dann war´s leider dunkel), das Teil geht ab wie´s Gewitter! 
Morgen wird alles zerlegt und schön mit Ceramic-Paste eingefettet, Umbauten folgen...... 

Danke nochmals an "Fixel" für den super Deal und auch nochmals vielen Dank für den gratis Titan Vorbau! Kann dich für deine weiteren Verkäufe uneingeschränkt weiterempehlen








...kurzen Zwischenstop beim meinem Bruder (diggler) eingelegt und mal schnell ein Foto gemacht (li mein´s, re sein´s)


----------



## Briggtopp (15. März 2009)

Glückwunsch schönes Bike


----------



## zaskar-le (15. März 2009)

Geil! 

Du warst das also. Ich fand' das Paket auch sehr verlockend.
Schön, dass es hier im Forum geblieben ist.


----------



## tonicbikes (15. März 2009)

Danke,
ja es bleibt hier in guten Händen bei seinen Artgenossen.......heute war ein guter Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (15. März 2009)

auch von mir Glückwunsch - sehr schönes Teil - und die Kurbel erst 
mfg
tom


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. März 2009)

Superschön , noch besser wenn man die Sammelleidenschaft mit dem Bruder teilen kann  Meine Brüder haben damit leider nichts am Hut


----------



## Davidbelize (16. März 2009)

Philippe Carnoy schrieb:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



June 1989 Trail Stem ad:













schönes ding!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. März 2009)

Heute ist Frauchen's Attitude geliefert worden , ich hab mal schnell Räder und ne Stütze reingehalten, hoffentlich gefällt's ihr so wie mir


----------



## Briggtopp (17. März 2009)

huihuihui...sind ganz schön gut aus. ...Glückwunsch.


----------



## hossegor (17. März 2009)

Das klein ist mal sehr geil ! Das litespeed auch, kompliment !


----------



## andy1 (17. März 2009)

@ syn-crossis :
sieht gut aus  

hier mein kleines Paket von heute - was da alles reinpasst 
die Farben kommen auf dem Foto gar nicht so kräftig raus wie sie eigentlich sind, das Gelb ist noch greller und das blau ist eigentlich ein violett


----------



## Blumenhummer (17. März 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Frauchen's Attitude



Klasse! Das Litespeed ist auch fein.


----------



## chowi (17. März 2009)

Franky, geiles Teil,
nächstes mal aber bitte in Freiheit und nicht vor Visatons W-Serie!
Gruß chowi


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. März 2009)

Danke Jungs 

Die Outdor-Bilder kommen wenn ich wieder draussen fahren kann, im Monment bleibt ja nur die Rolle um das Sprunggelenk wieder gelenkig zu machen 

Ein zweites Atti für mich ist im Zulauf, dann gibt's im Sommer "Pärchenbilder".

Und die Visaton's sind Eigenbauten nach Klang&Ton Bauvorschlag 

PS:Falls einer von Euch noch ein Paar purple eloxierte Felgen abzugeben hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbitobbi (17. März 2009)

zum Atti...
Ach ja, so ne LVE und Starrgabel in HLF hätte auch noch was.... 
Gruss
Torben


----------



## Der Meeester (17. März 2009)

hier mein kleines Paket von heute - was da alles reinpasst 
die Farben kommen gar nicht mal so kräftig raus, das Gelb ist greller und das blau ist eigentlich ein violett 

Sehr schick! In den genau den Fraben bräuchte ich noch was von Gary Fisher


----------



## andy1 (17. März 2009)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> Sehr schick! In den genau den Fraben bräuchte ich noch was von Gary Fisher



Ja, immer schön suchen, meist vergisst man vor lauter Radkram nach dem richtigen Zubehör, den richtigen Klamotten zu suchen.
Wenig gebraucht und bei immer noch guter Funktion kosten sie nicht viel gegenüber aktuellen Klamotten von der Stange.
Bin schon gespannt ob die Trikots spannen oder doch noch passen - ansonsten abnehmen.
Wenn dann noch das Bike stimmt ... 

Habe mich bei Stevens - von Hacht Klamotten größenmäßig etwas verkauft - wer da was in S sucht, ich hätte da reichlich abzugeben.
(evtl auch M, muss ich mal erst probierten)


----------



## hoeckle (17. März 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Heute ist Frauchen's Attitude geliefert worden , ich hab mal schnell Räder und ne Stütze reingehalten, hoffentlich gefällt's ihr so wie mir


 

schick! 

ehrlich gesagt muss ich ganz schön grinsen.....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. März 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> schick!
> 
> ehrlich gesagt muss ich ganz schön grinsen.....




Ich hoffentlich auch bald


----------



## cschrahe (17. März 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Heute ist Frauchen's Attitude geliefert worden , ich hab mal schnell Räder und ne Stütze reingehalten, hoffentlich gefällt's ihr so wie mir



Ist der Lautsprecher so groß, oder das Klein so klein? 

Schickes Teil ... beides


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. März 2009)

Der Lautsprecher ist 1,3m hoch, aber keine Angst, ich hab auch kleinere, feine Hörner,TML's, und in der Garage stehen richtig grosse Hörner 

Das Klein ist 19" ...kleine Frau -> kleines Klein


----------



## kailinds (17. März 2009)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> Heute habe ich einen Ausflug nach Frankfurt unternommen um ca. 8,5kg Titan abzuholen



Wow! Das ist ja leicht! Sehr Geil!


----------



## kailinds (17. März 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Das Klein ist 19" ...kleine Frau -> kleines Klein



Ich fahre mit 19" Klein und ich bin 180cm.
Meine Tochter hat ein 18" Attitude aber Sie ist nur 70cm (also das Bike musst sein Fahrer ganz viele Jahre warten ). Meine Frau (162cm) kann das Attitude mittlerweile fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonicbikes (17. März 2009)

kailinds schrieb:


> Wow! Das ist ja leicht! Sehr Geil!



Als ich das Gewicht in der Artikelbechreibung des VK gelesen habe, dachte ich nur:
jaja, is klar......aber es ist wirklich so, das Teil ist sogar leichter als mein aktueller Cyclocrosser!
Ti kann schön sein


Demnächst mache ich mal bessere Fotos!


----------



## CarstenB (17. März 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Heute ist Frauchen's Attitude geliefert worden , ich hab mal schnell Räder und ne Stütze reingehalten, hoffentlich gefällt's ihr so wie mir
> [/URL]



tausch mal die flaschenhalterschrauben an die richtigen stellen. haette andreas schon machen sollen, oder der koenig von barcelona  aber die lackmacken sind schoen ausgebessert!

gruss, carsten


----------



## Diggler (17. März 2009)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/306336]
	
[/URL]

Diese Jahr wird wieder GT gefahren


----------



## Blumenhummer (17. März 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> in der Garage stehen richtig grosse Hörner



Bower & Wilkins Nautilus in der Garage? Das ist mal dekadent. Aber zumindest passen sie da optisch hin...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. März 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> tausch mal die flaschenhalterschrauben an die richtigen stellen. haette andreas schon machen sollen, oder der koenig von barcelona  aber die lackmacken sind schoen ausgebessert!
> 
> gruss, carsten



Die Schrauben werden noch getauscht  Mein Kumpel ist Lackierer, da geb ich dem die LVE oder die Schrauben mal, damit er mir noch etwas Farbe anmischen kann  
Ansonsten ist das Attitude genau das richtige um ohne schlechtes Gewissen oder Angst damit zu Fahren. Gut, dass ihr mir den Fervor-Aufbau ausgeredet habt 

@Blumenthal, B&W's sind weiiiiiiiiit ausserhalb meines verfügbaren Budges 
Deshalb sind die Hörner in der Garage auch Eigenbauten nach Fostex-Bauplan mit Beyma Speakern


----------



## felixdelrio (18. März 2009)

Eher ein kleines Tütchen als ein grosses Paket. Aber ich habe schon ganz sehnsüchtig drauf gewartet. 





Rolls in der seltenen und super gefragten Titan-Version. 284g sind schon extrem OK für eine solche Wuchtbrumme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (18. März 2009)

Mehrere Kleine gibt doch auch ein Großes, oder? 

Meine Frau war heute beim Zoll. Fast eine Stunde mit kleinen Kindern, weil die netten Beamten dort ihre Buchstaben auf der Tastatur suchen, wie mein Sohn in der Suppe 

Egal, das Warten hat sich gelohnt  





Gruß, Christof


----------



## liszca (18. März 2009)

Diggler schrieb:


> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/306336]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Diese Jahr wird wieder GT gefahren



So ein GT würde auch meine seele streicheln


----------



## Radlerin (19. März 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Fast eine Stunde mit kleinen Kindern, weil die netten Beamten dort ihre Buchstaben auf der Tastatur suchen, wie mein Sohn in der Suppe



Schöner Vergleich!


----------



## mini.tom (19. März 2009)

Stimmt Christof,
das warten hast sich gelohnt 
sehr schöne Bremsen 
mfg
tom



cschrahe schrieb:


> Mehrere Kleine gibt doch auch ein Großes, oder?
> 
> Meine Frau war heute beim Zoll. Fast eine Stunde mit kleinen Kindern, weil die netten Beamten dort ihre Buchstaben auf der Tastatur suchen, wie mein Sohn in der Suppe
> 
> ...


----------



## Briggtopp (19. März 2009)

Glückwunsch Christof,

ein sehr schönes Paket insgesamt. Leider sind die beim Zoll nicht die schnellsten ...nichtsdestotrotz, der Inhalt entschädigt

Gruß
Matt


----------



## hoeckle (19. März 2009)

endlich sind sie da. und bis sie eingespeicht sind dann wohl auch die bremshebel...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. März 2009)

Feine Felgen Feri 

Bei mir ist die Nummer zwei auch wohlbehalten angekommen, das wird ein schöner Sommer 

Nochmal Danke Feri


----------



## Briggtopp (19. März 2009)

Ein doppeltes Lottchen... sehr schön. Sind die Rahmen gleich groß ?


----------



## maka82 (19. März 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Feine Felgen Feri
> 
> Bei mir ist die Nummer zwei auch wohlbehalten angekommen, das wird ein schöner Sommer
> 
> Nochmal Danke Feri



DAS nenn ich mal dekadent  Sehr schick


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. März 2009)

Wenn man nicht's nossiges sucht sind die garnicht mal sooo teuer, und da ja Tretlager, Steuersatz, Gabel, Vorbau und Lenker dabei sind relativiert sich's auch nochmal 

BTW: Ich brauch noch eine 122mm Tretlagerwelle  , wenn noch einer eine für mich hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (19. März 2009)

Ich stell mir grad vor, wie ein Pärchen mittleren/höheren Alters auf der Grömitzer Kurpromenade mit diesen Kleins im Partner-Look rumfährt - mit den farblich passenden Ballonseiden-Trainingsanzügen...

Is nich böse und auch absolut nicht bewertend gemeint, aber der Gedanke schoss völlig ungewollt in den Kopf...

Ciao, Splat

PS: geile Bikes!!!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. März 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Ich stell mir grad vor, wie ein Pärchen mittleren/höheren Alters auf der Grömitzer Kurpromenade mit diesen Kleins im Partner-Look rumfährt - mit den farblich passenden Ballonseiden-Trainingsanzügen...



Vllt. sind das ja auch die zwei relativ jungen auf dem Foto des Sideboards. 

Egal, tolles, klein(es) Bikepaar.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. März 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Ich stell mir grad vor, wie ein Pärchen mittleren/höheren Alters auf der Grömitzer Kurpromenade mit diesen Kleins im Partner-Look rumfährt - mit den farblich passenden Ballonseiden-Trainingsanzügen...




Splat, so "alt" sind wir noch nicht


----------



## andy1 (19. März 2009)

ähemm, den hätte ich wohl dann gebraucht statt des anderen 
schade...

hmm, Pärchenräder habe ich nie gemocht... aber unter die klassischen Pärchenrader fallen diese ja nun nicht.
Sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. März 2009)

Ja, der zweite ist ein 20" Andy


----------



## CarstenB (19. März 2009)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Ein doppeltes Lottchen... sehr schön. Sind die Rahmen gleich groß ?



kann man ganz gut an der laenge vom lenkkopf erkennen. der hintere ist ein 20er, da ist eine kleine luecke zwischen unter- und oberrohr am lenkkopf (120mm lang). 18er und 19er haben den selben, kuerzeren (92mm) lenkkopf und daher sind unter- und oberrohr miteinander verschweisst. das 18er hat aber keine bruecke als bremskabelfuehrung an den sitzstreben (nicht genug platz) sondern ein roehrchen seitlich am sitzrohr. das vordere ist also ein 19er (small). beim 21" (L, 145mm lenkkopf) und 22" (XL, 175mm lenkkopf) sind die luecken zwischen unter- und oberrohr gross bzw riesig... die rahmengroesse laesst sich anhand dieser beiden kriterien ansich problemlos selbst auf schlechten fotos bestimmen.

gruss, carsten


----------



## Splatter666 (19. März 2009)

Moin!

Ich hab mir auch echt net die realen Besitzer der Kleins dabei vorgestellt, sondern ein imaginäres Pärchen. Wer so viel audiophilen Geschmack beweist, trägt keine Ballonseide 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## hoeckle (19. März 2009)

hallo frank,

schön das das paket gut angekommen ist. das bild habe ich ja schon ein bischen länger vor augen, aber die realität ist um welten beeindruckender....

hoffe du bist zufrieden und wünsche euch viel spaß mit dem pärchen...












ps. vermisse ihn, jetzt woer so weit weg ist.... hat nicht jemand ein adroit/gator oder topgun 20´zum fahren für mich....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. März 2009)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden Feri  Und was in Gator hole ich mir bestimmt auch irgendwann einmal, wenn wieder etwas Geld für Essen übrig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (19. März 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr zufrieden Feri  Und was in Gator hole ich mir bestimmt auch irgendwann einmal, wenn wieder etwas Geld für Essen übrig ist




hab hier ein bio kettenöl das man auch trinken kann


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hab hier ein bio kettenöl das man auch trinken kann




Das haben wir auf Arbeit für die Kettensägen, aber der Bio-Öl-Mist verharzt wie sau  nichts für unseren Salat


----------



## Briggtopp (20. März 2009)

Ein kleines P. auf das ich länger gewartet habe ...straighta Wisconsin


----------



## Splatter666 (20. März 2009)

Verdammt, sind die geil!!!


----------



## zingel (20. März 2009)

gehörten die nicht zusammen mit ner gleichfarbigen Marzocchi an ein Element DH?


----------



## Briggtopp (20. März 2009)

Nein, die sind noch nie verbaut worden und werden vielleicht an ein schwarzes Bontrager kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (20. März 2009)

ich meinte, das es eine spez.-Lackierung für Rocky war, bin aber nicht ganz sicher.

Dass sie neu sind sieht man.


----------



## Briggtopp (20. März 2009)

ah sooo...ne du das weiß ich auch.


----------



## goegolo (20. März 2009)

fesh, da bietet sich in Kombination ja fast eine Magura Greenfrog an


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (21. März 2009)

Hallo,



Bis bald 

Philippe


----------



## Davidbelize (21. März 2009)

snap stylisch schöne blume philippe


----------



## Briggtopp (21. März 2009)

Mal was anderes...aus dem Jahr ´95





NOS


----------



## Splatter666 (21. März 2009)

Die würde so gut hier rein passen:






[/URL][/IMG]

Ciao,Splat


----------



## bighit_fsr (21. März 2009)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Ein kleines P. auf das ich länger gewartet habe ...straighta Wisconsin



auf die warte ich auch schon lange,
habe die alten greenfrogs dazu, (NOS)
den grünen raceface realseal (nicht NOS)
und grüne hügis (NOS)

aber irgendwann bekomm ich die schon noch...

war übrigens keine Sonderfarbe sondern Standard so erhältlich - eine Zeit lang.


----------



## cschrahe (21. März 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Die würde so gut hier rein passen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Geil! Gib mir den Rahmen, dann brauchst Du Dich nicht mehr wegen der fehlenden AccuTrax rumärgern


----------



## Davidbelize (21. März 2009)

gebt mir rahmen und gabel. dann ärgert sich keiner mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (21. März 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Die würde so gut hier rein passen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt allerdings ...



bighit_fsr schrieb:


> auf die warte ich auch schon lange,
> habe die alten greenfrogs dazu, (NOS)
> den grünen raceface realseal (nicht NOS)
> und grüne hügis (NOS)
> ...


 Hat mir der Verkäufer heute auch nochmal gesagt..:"Standard Release Powder Coated"

Ich hab echt lange danach gesucht, hatte Sie einmal auch verpasst, da hab ich mir gesagt, eine zweites Mal solls nicht passieren 
Greenfrogs wären auch nicht schlecht ...
Immer dranbleiben ...

Grüße und schönes WE noch

PS : Mist, Hertha


----------



## Splatter666 (21. März 2009)

> gebt mir rahmen und gabel. dan ärgert sich keiner mehr.





> Geil! Gib mir den Rahmen, dann brauchst Du Dich nicht mehr wegen der fehlenden AccuTrax rumärgern



 Is doch nur n simpler Pine Mountain...
Den gibts doch an jeder Ecke 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Biff (24. März 2009)

"....nicht groß", brauchen tue ich sie jetzt auch nicht unbedingt, trotzdem schön! Hat ein paar kleine Macken, aber die Freaks wissen ja, wie schwer es ist eine MC2 LVE mit norise, 135mm, uncut und noodle zu finden...





Jens


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. März 2009)

Und dann noch in Painted Desert...


----------



## der_schwabe (24. März 2009)

Grrrrrrrr.....
Dann bin ich wohl ein Freak...
Wobei - die wäre zu schön, um sie zu repainten - insofern nicht so tragisch!

Gruss
der_schwabe


----------



## chowi (24. März 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Die würde so gut hier rein passen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Splat, das Bike ist doch total stimmig, naja `n paar mehr Gänge würden mir besser gefallen, vielleicht kannste mal ein paar Infos geben....
Gruß chowi


----------



## nico.. (24. März 2009)

Hallo,

heut ist auch was bei mir angekommen:





Kuwahara Oncilla; ich vermute ´91, vielleicht weiss es ja jemand genau...

Viele Grüße
Nico


----------



## elsepe (24. März 2009)

ist das der von ebay letztens ? hat ja n gutes sümmchen gebracht.


----------



## nordstadt (24. März 2009)

Hoffentlich sind alle Ferrules dabei!

Ist ein 91er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (24. März 2009)

Der hier?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250389142030


----------



## S-BEND (24. März 2009)

Edel. In der Kettenstrebe verlegter Schaltzug. TOP 

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 30552 (24. März 2009)

EUR 211,99  ????     

vor nen halben jahr gabs NOS Kuwahara Cheetah Rahmen bei ebay, die bestimmt nicht mehr als 50 euro gekostet haben


----------



## Spaltinho (24. März 2009)

Ich würde den Oncilla nicht unbedingt mit nem Cheetah vergleichen. 

Die Lackierung und die Zugverlegung sind bei diesem Rahmen schon wirklich schön. Ich bin gespannt auf den Aufbau

Gruß Malte


----------



## andy1 (24. März 2009)

schöner Rahmen....  vom Preis her kann man es ausgeben - kommt nicht so häufig in die Bucht, sonst gibts aber Kompletträder schonmal für 250.

Wenn sie allerdings schlecht angeboten sind wie dieser hier.... ohje...
immerhin etwas groß...


----------



## felixdelrio (25. März 2009)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Ich würde den Oncilla nicht unbedingt mit nem Cheetah vergleichen.



Sehe ich auch so. Der Cheetah für meine Tochter hat im Übrigen 32 EUR gekostet, aber das ist hier schon ne andere Liga. Ich find das Teil echt schön. 

Interessant auch die Federung im Steuersatz. Sehr skurill ...

Ich bin auch gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (25. März 2009)

bei mir kam was aus kalifornien...95er manitou ht 18" mit tnt naben und 737er xt.


----------



## nico.. (26. März 2009)

Hallo Alle,

ja, es war der von ebay. Ich war mir auch sehr unsicher was ich dafür bezahlen sollte.
Letztendlich hat er mir gefallen und das war mir wichtig 

Auf dieses IRS-System bin ich auch sehr gespannt - im Katalog gibt es dazu ein Paar, etwas oberflächliche, Informationen...

Wenn ich hier aus dem grobem Stress raus bin, gibs evtl auch einen Aufbauthread 

Viele Grüße
Nico


----------



## dr.juggles (26. März 2009)

die lackierung von dem kuwahara gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. März 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> die lackierung von dem kuwahara gefällt mir sehr gut!



Mir nicht. *sorry*eben Geschmackssache*aber kann man ja überlackieren 

@dr.juggles
Das Manitou ist schöööööööööööööööööööööööööön.


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (27. März 2009)

Salut,
klein aber fein
Cristal Design



Philippe


----------



## Timkaja (27. März 2009)

nico.. schrieb:


> Hallo Alle,
> 
> Auf dieses IRS-System bin ich auch sehr gespannt im Katalog gibt es dazu ein Paar, etwas oberflächliche, Informationen...



Auch die Redakteure einer Radzeitung waren damals gespannt auf die "Federwirkung" des lustigen grünen Ringes. Sie haben ihn ausgebaut und in den Schraubstock gespannt. Er hat sich wohl ca 2mm komprimieren lassen. Ist aber auf jeden Fall ein interessantes Stück MTB- Geschichte...


----------



## elsepe (27. März 2009)

aber sitzt dann nicht das obere lager locker?


----------



## kadaverfleisch (27. März 2009)

Moin,

der Micha hat mehrere Häppchen bekommen, hab sie mal auf einem Foto festgehalten. Mavic 610 BB, DX Naben und Umwerfer NOS und Panaracer TimbukII zweite Serie. Das lecker Getränk hab ich extra für A. und A. mit dazugestellt.





Gruß
Micha

ps. A. und A. wann?


----------



## Davidbelize (27. März 2009)

@ kadeverfleisch

der beste sprit für biker kommt von hier.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (27. März 2009)

Ne David, der mundet mir persönlich nicht so und Teurer ist er auch noch.
Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (27. März 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der Micha hat mehrere Häppchen bekommen, hab sie mal auf einem Foto festgehalten. Mavic 610 BB, DX Naben und Umwerfer NOS und Panaracer TimbukII zweite Serie. Das lecker Getränk hab ich extra für A. und A. mit dazugestellt.
> 
> ...



Ps: und was Du morgen noch bekommst 
mfg
tom


----------



## kadaverfleisch (27. März 2009)

Jup Tom ,

da kommt auch noch was...da freu ich mich schon drauf 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## felixdelrio (27. März 2009)

Quarter Cask? Sagtest Du nicht was von Cask Strenght, Micha?!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (27. März 2009)

Tja, die Auswahl war so groß, habe den mit rot auch in der Hand gehabt, anscheinend aber diesen gekauft. Ist das schlimm?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## felixdelrio (27. März 2009)

Nein, ist nicht schlimm. Gibts ja in Deutschland noch gar nicht so lange.


----------



## zaskar-le (30. März 2009)

Es geht voran!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (30. März 2009)

Das AMP wird sicher wieder ein optischer Leckerbissen.  *bin gespannt*

Kommen da "nur" so ähm "Chrompolishteile" dran?! *bitte*


----------



## liszca (30. März 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Es geht voran!




Ich würde ja mal gerne mehr von der Gabel sehen und wissen.


----------



## zaskar-le (30. März 2009)

...ehrlich gesagt glaube ich eher, dass es vielen hier nicht recht gefallen wird.
Aber das ist mir eigentlich ganz egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (30. März 2009)

Hi,

Da hast Du vollkommen Recht, ich baue meine Bikes auch immer für mich, da gibts zwar immer mal Gegenwind, aber da muß wohl so sein. Hätte noch ne AMP DH Gabel mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Bin gespannt wie Du es aufbaust.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## gtbiker (30. März 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...ehrlich gesagt glaube ich eher, dass es vielen hier nicht recht gefallen wird.
> Aber das ist mir eigentlich ganz egal


 So muss das auch sein. Wird bestimmt klasse!
Gruß


----------



## zaskar-le (30. März 2009)

liszca schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mal gerne mehr von der Gabel sehen und wissen.



was möchtest Du sehen?

Die Gabel ist eine stinknormale AMP, da findest Du hier über die Suchfunktion einiges an Informationen. Sie ist sicher fahrdynamisch (Verwindungssteifigkeit, nutzbarer Federweg) keine Perle, dafür spricht jede AMP, so sie denn intakt ist, sehr sensibel an - und schaut nebenbei bemerkt am passenden Rahmen recht hinreißend aus. Leicht ist sie auch noch. Ein Dauerproblem sind leider ausgeschlagene Lager; eine gute AMP ist heutzutage leider schon recht schwer zu finden.


----------



## liszca (30. März 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> was möchtest Du sehen?
> 
> Die Gabel ist eine stinknormale AMP, da findest Du hier über die Suchfunktion einiges an Informationen. Sie ist sicher fahrdynamisch (Verwindungssteifigkeit, nutzbarer Federweg) keine Perle, dafür spricht jede AMP, so sie denn intakt ist, sehr sensibel an - und schaut nebenbei bemerkt am passenden Rahmen recht hinreißend aus. Leicht ist sie auch noch. Ein Dauerproblem sind leider ausgeschlagene Lager; eine gute AMP ist heutzutage leider schon recht schwer zu finden.



Würde gerne die Ausfallenden sehen von Vorne und der Seite.

Und noch das Gedönse das für die Dämpfung und Federung sorgt.


----------



## Briggtopp (30. März 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...ehrlich gesagt glaube ich eher, dass es vielen hier nicht recht gefallen wird.
> Aber das ist mir eigentlich ganz egal



Ganz nach meinem Geschmack der Mann 

Top Gabel...das Bike wird sicherlich, so wie es man von dir gewohnt ist,  wieder ein Leckerbissen par excellence


----------



## nico.. (30. März 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Es geht voran!



Schön, dass Du fündig geworden bist, Christian!

Ich freu mich auf den Aufbau 
Ich bin mir sicher es wird wieder ein sehr stimmiges Rad - spielt keine Rolle was andere sagen 

Viele Grüße
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (30. März 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Das AMP wird sicher wieder ein optischer Leckerbissen.  *bin gespannt*
> 
> Kommen da "nur" so ähm "Chrompolishteile" dran?! *bitte*





farbtechnisch bin ich da guter hoffnung.



ich hab aufgepasst.


----------



## zaskar-le (30. März 2009)

für liscza noch ein paar Fotos:





















@all: danke! Ich werde mir Mühe geben, dass es ordentlich ausschaut.
Ein paar kleine und größere Sachen fehlen allerdings noch...


----------



## Davidbelize (31. März 2009)

mein 90 pfund fang aus england.  

klein aber ....man bin ich aufgeregt





geöffnet... hoffentlich sind alle teile dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!












na sind die schönnnnn


----------



## liszca (31. März 2009)

Schade das sie nicht mehr gebaut werden.


----------



## lebaron (31. März 2009)

Hat die in den letzten Jahren eigentlich auch mal jemand in NEU gesehen?
Ich würde da ja gerne noch einen Satz haben. Also nur die Bremsen.


----------



## andy1 (31. März 2009)

lebaron schrieb:


> Hat die in den letzten Jahren eigentlich auch mal jemand in NEU gesehen?
> Ich würde da ja gerne noch einen Satz haben. Also nur die Bremsen.



Was willst du mit neuen machen?
Nur extra teuer kaufen um sie zu entjungfern?


----------



## lebaron (31. März 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> Was willst du mit neuen machen?
> Nur extra teuer kaufen um sie zu entjungfern?



Nein warten bis sie wieder billiger werder, um sie dann zu verkaufen.


----------



## Hellspawn (1. April 2009)

aaaah, auch noch mit Hebeln. Der Fang wird ja immer perverser. Ich will auch so'n Schnapper ...
Glückwunsch!


----------



## LLcoolfreak (1. April 2009)

Eher das Gegenteil von groß, aber trotzdem freu ich mich riesig! 
Danke für die "fat finger" mini.tom!


----------



## zingel (2. April 2009)

endlich gesellen sich zwei Schnellspanner Zum Wasser





...und noch was Weisses - *YEAH!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (2. April 2009)

Mehr davon bitte!


----------



## CarstenB (2. April 2009)

falsches forum!



carsten


----------



## maka82 (2. April 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> endlich gesellen sich zwei Schnellspanner Zum Wasser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



solltest du dich jemals von den Spannern trennen wollen
Hab den passenden für den Sattel und selbigen Wasserträger


----------



## zaskar-le (2. April 2009)

ui, da war die Post ja ausnahmsweise mal schnell


----------



## liszca (2. April 2009)

Schickt mir doch bitte auch mal was am besten passend zu meiner campagnolo schaltung aus den 70er(?)


----------



## mini.tom (2. April 2009)

LLcoolfreak schrieb:


> Eher das Gegenteil von groß, aber trotzdem freu ich mich riesig!
> Danke für die "fat finger" mini.tom!



gerne doch 
mfg
tom


----------



## cschrahe (2. April 2009)

... nicht so großes Paket, aber umso großartigerer Inhalt, mal wieder Dank an mini.tom 
Aber hast ja auch was Schönes bekommen, ich hoffe, es gefällt Dir so gut, mir die KB 




Gruß, Christof


----------



## mini.tom (2. April 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> ... nicht so großes Paket, aber umso großartigerer Inhalt, mal wieder Dank an mini.tom
> Aber hast ja auch was Schönes bekommen, ich hoffe, es gefällt Dir so gut, mir die KB
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Christof,
na dann mal los - verbau sie und zeig uns bitte Bilder 
na klar gefallen sie mir  auch an Dich ein großes Danke schön 
mfg
tom


----------



## mini.tom (2. April 2009)

auch bei mir kam heute was schönes an 
na erkennt Ihr sie 



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

hier noch mal etwas näher 



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Richtig sind Stachelschweine 
3 x Neu - Hurra 



mfg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (2. April 2009)

so ich auch mal wieder, da ich mich richtig freue...

nix nos, nix nib, nix komplett - aber meins....


----------



## chowi (2. April 2009)

klingelingeling  

DHL   

ein Paket   

ein größeres Paket   

ein sehr schönes Paket 

und erst der Inhalt





und gleich mal ein bissl garniert





der Lack ist irgendwie celeste-perlmutt-flicflac...

Gruß chowi


----------



## felixdelrio (2. April 2009)

Ah, Du hast den ersteigert, Christian. Is ja lustig ... Alex hat jetzt dieses Martini Racing Bianchi Dingsbums auch in so nem Glimmer-Celeste. Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt ...


----------



## chowi (2. April 2009)

Alex hat jetzt das von mete?

Ja, ich bin total begeistert,
Lackierung, Verarbeitung, Gewicht      alles top!

Ich hatte mir geschworen, es würde das Letzte sein,
naja für den Monat März.

Gruß chowi


----------



## felixdelrio (2. April 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> Alex hat jetzt das von mete?



Jenau. Hängt schon bei uns anner Wand und leuchtet baby-blau ...


----------



## zingel (3. April 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> falsches forum!
> 
> 
> 
> carsten



manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, du weisst über jeden meiner Schritte Bescheid 

...aber hast schon recht, das Teil wird viiiiiel zu schnell um hier standesgemäss gepostet zu werden. Desshalb schieb ich vor dem zeitlich passenden Aufbau, noch den Pimp-Modus rein und brech damit noch ein paar meiner Rekorde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (3. April 2009)

Ey, was geht denn hier ab?! 

'Frühlingsgefühle' = gesteigerte Kauf(rausch)- bzw. Teiletauschlaune?! 

Egal. Weitermachen. 

Wie wird das erst im Sommer?!


----------



## ZeFlo (3. April 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> so ich auch mal wieder, da ich mich richtig freue...
> 
> nix nos, nix nib, nix komplett - aber meins.......



 je älter man(n) wird, um so willkommener sind jegliche mechanischen, hüdraulischen oder pneumatischen helferlein, die einem den beschwerlichen alltag erträglicher gestalten.


----------



## hoeckle (3. April 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> je älter man(n) wird, um so willkommener sind jegliche mechanischen, hüdraulischen oder pneumatischen helferlein, die einem den beschwerlichen alltag erträglicher gestalten.


 


genau flo, deshalb spare ich jetzt noch ein wenig und kann mir dann, wenn ich so alt bin wie du, endlich eine *rot5* holen....
aber bis dahin bin ich auch mit mechanischen hebeln zufrieden...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (3. April 2009)

chowi schrieb:


>




gefällt mir total! tolle farbe! 

zum glück nicht annährend meine rahmengröße

ich würden silber/ verchromte anbauteile wählen, optisch in richtung rennrad, 

und ne campagnolo, shimano dura-ace oder sachs gruppe,


----------



## zingel (3. April 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ui, da war die Post ja ausnahmsweise mal schnell


ja, hat alles gepasst - thx!


----------



## wtb_rider (3. April 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> auch bei mir kam heute was schönes an
> na erkennt Ihr sie
> 
> 
> ...



den link zu der ebay auktion hatte ich dir per pm geschickt, aber du hast sie dann wohl doch von alleine gefunden. trotzdem glückwunsch. ich hätte sie dir auch sofort gekauft und durchgereicht, wenn ich zur zeit nicht so knapp bei kasse wär. da musste der link reichen.

gruss kay


----------



## mini.tom (3. April 2009)

Ja Kay - es sind die aus der Bucht - es musste sein - die fahren sich ja sehr schnell ab 
wer noch welche im Angebot hat kann sich gerne bei mir melden ;-) 
mfg
tom


----------



## Ketterechts (3. April 2009)

Heute angekommen 

3 Sets XT V-Brakes - 1 Satz XTR Cartridge Cantibeläge - Club Roost Lenker


----------



## Inigo Montoya (3. April 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> auch bei mir kam heute was schönes an
> na erkennt Ihr sie
> Richtig sind Stachelschweine
> 3 x Neu - Hurra
> ...



da kann ich mithalten und ich leg noch einen drauf.


----------



## versus (3. April 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Heute angekommen
> 
> 3 Sets XT V-Brakes



uff. sowas suche ich noch für mein sts 

@hoeckle: soll ich nochmal? bitteschön:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philippe Carnoy (4. April 2009)

Salut, 




Philippe


----------



## Der Meeester (4. April 2009)

Die Pakete werden immer kleiner...


----------



## liszca (4. April 2009)

Wir haben doch Weltwirtschaftskrise da ist sowas normal!


----------



## cschrahe (5. April 2009)

... aber es kommt doch garnicht auf die Größe an


----------



## dr.juggles (5. April 2009)

es kam ein 16" er lts von 96. leider in natura weitaus mehr lila als das blau auf fotos 
dachte es sei ink-blau - eher milka lila lts kuh...
dafür topzustand.


----------



## Splatter666 (5. April 2009)

Moin!

Lila is doch schick 
Mein Auto is auch lila, sogar innen  (da passt sogar die Farbe vom Smiley)

Was hatt denn die Shannon für ein Maß, so rein aus INteresse 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## liszca (5. April 2009)

Alle hier auf dem GT Trip hier


----------



## Briggtopp (7. April 2009)

Es hat mal wieder an der Tür gebimmelt


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. April 2009)

Die hätte ich auch gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philippe Carnoy (9. April 2009)

Salut,






Philippe


----------



## cschrahe (9. April 2009)

Oha, aus USA, sagt meine Frau und "einen Haufen Zoll abdrücken müssen an der Türe" ... meckert sie 










Leider die Schriftzüge leicht gelblich ...




Aber natürlich finden die Burschen bei mir ein liebevolles Zuhause, nämlich hier 




Ok, ich gebs zu, ich hab' nen Satteltick


----------



## Splatter666 (9. April 2009)

...und ne zu kleine Vitrine -> anbauen! 


Ciao, Splat


----------



## flott.weg (9. April 2009)

ick freu mir


----------



## Briggtopp (9. April 2009)

Bombe...Glückwunsch


----------



## mini.tom (9. April 2009)

ick freu mir für dich 
diese Gabel fehlt mir noch 
willste nicht tauschen gegen eine andere Accu-Trax ??? 
mfg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LLcoolfreak (9. April 2009)

flott.weg schrieb:


> ick freu mir



Sahne Teil, wo gabs den denn!


----------



## flott.weg (9. April 2009)

LLcoolfreak schrieb:


> Sahne Teil, wo gabs den denn!



United Kingdom


----------



## Davidbelize (9. April 2009)

glückwunsch......zu dem mir zu grossem sahne-teil.


----------



## versus (9. April 2009)

glückwunsch zum yeti!

die turbogallerie ist auch sehr nett und zum thema satteltick fällt mir was ein, dass ich auch endlich was lang gesuchtes gefunden habe, bzw. es wurde für mich gefunden ;-)


----------



## Briggtopp (9. April 2009)

Sauber ...is das der aus der Bucht ?


----------



## tonicbikes (9. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


>




der war auch an meiner letzten Errungenschaft verbaut-sehr geil das Teil und man(n) sitzt echt gut drauf


----------



## Davidbelize (9. April 2009)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> der war auch an meiner letzten Errungenschaft verbaut-sehr geil das Teil und man(n) sitzt echt gut drauf




der schwimmt sogar in milch.


----------



## mini.tom (11. April 2009)

heute kam nach sehnsüchtiger Erwartung die Frau von DHL 
Sie stellte mit das gegen eine Unterschrift vor die noch nicht ganz fiten Füße



Sandra kam dann auch dazu - und zusammen trugen wir das Paket auf die Terasse 



dann holte ich das Cuttermesser - Ritsch Ratsch war es offen 



oooooh wie schön 



ja der wachsenden  Bauch auch 



Sandra freute sich wie ein Schnitzel 



den geb ich nicht mehr her 



Tom das ist ein Yeti - aha achso 



und so schläft er erstmal 



vielen Dank nochmal an Nils 
wir freuen uns riesig 
Mfg
Sandra + Tom + Nachwuchs (siehe Kugel)


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. April 2009)

Glückwunsch Tom


----------



## zaskar-le (11. April 2009)

Hübsch!

Bin mal gespannt ob Du wirklich das Bettchen freigibst wenn der/die Kleine dann da ist. 
Nicht dass er/sie dann an der Wand schlafen muss 

...das triple triangle türkis-elox fand ich trotzdem schöner ;-)

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (11. April 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> [/URL]
> vielen Dank nochmal an Nils
> wir freuen uns riesig
> Mfg
> Sandra + Tom + Nachwuchs (siehe Kugel)



hey..wir hatten das selbe muster in unserer kinderwiege..sehr geschmackvoll


----------



## cleiende (11. April 2009)

Okay, dafür kann man auch ein türkises Zaskar verkaufen  ;-)


----------



## insanerider (11. April 2009)

@mini.tom...und jetzt ist sie 18 monate alt, hat ein eigenes bett und das lieblingswort ist nein


----------



## Briggtopp (17. April 2009)

Die Pakete, nein die Umschläge werden auch immer kleiner, noch


----------



## hendr1k (17. April 2009)

-edit-
(hat sich erledigt)


----------



## hank_dd (17. April 2009)

Das die Pakete immer kleiner werden kann ich nicht sagen





heute angekommen und gleich mal ausgepackt 













Ein Müsing Cayenne Rahmen mit ein paar schönen Teilen.
Der Rahmen und die Teile haben zwar Gebrauchsspuren, sind aber in einem guten Zustand.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. April 2009)

schöner alter Syncros-Vorbau


----------



## Briggtopp (17. April 2009)

Schönes Ding...die Paketgröße betrifft ja auch mich


----------



## hank_dd (17. April 2009)

@Briggtopp - ja, war so gedacht 

@all: gibt's hier nen Fred, wo ich das fertige Rad rein stellen kann?
 Ich möchte nur keinen neuen anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. April 2009)

Nehm doch den:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328481
und wenn Du "Action-Bilder" schiessen solltest, Du Dir den Gefallen und setze einen Helm auf


----------



## zingel (17. April 2009)

der Nachbar hat seinen Schrott wieder mal zu mir schicken lassen  ...und nein, ich mein nicht den 69 jährigen Stahl im Hintergrund.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. April 2009)

Na dann sei doch bitte so nett und helfe ihm schon mal beim Auspacken


----------



## carloni (17. April 2009)

hank_dd schrieb:


> Das die Pakete immer kleiner werden kann ich nicht sagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Sohn findet den Teppich gut.....


----------



## hank_dd (17. April 2009)

Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen 
Meine Kleine fand den auch mal ganz toll


----------



## bonebreaker666 (17. April 2009)

...und ich find den Rahmen toll...erinnert mich grad an meine aktive CC-Race-Zeit auf meinem Müsing Cazuela...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (19. April 2009)

Gruß


----------



## höhenangst (19. April 2009)

hatte auch mal wieder Grund zur Freude


----------



## zingel (22. April 2009)

endlich gehör ich auch zum erlesenen Verein, der für eine Kurbel mehr ausgibt, als für den Rahmen der sie kriegt.


----------



## Briggtopp (22. April 2009)

^Glückwunsch ^ Nette Kurbeln *Neid*...der Vorbau etc. natürlich auch


----------



## Davidbelize (22. April 2009)

sehr sehr schön......aber leider 2te generation ditt passt nicht so richtig zu dem rest.


----------



## zingel (22. April 2009)

hab ich mir fast gedacht. Waren die alten glänzend und hatten einen anderen Rohrsatz?


----------



## $cannondale$ (22. April 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> sehr sehr schön......aber leider 2te generation ditt passt nicht so richtig zu dem rest.



Naja, er hat sie ja sicherheitshalber schon mal auf dem Müllcontainer fotografiert


----------



## Davidbelize (22. April 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> hab ich mir fast gedacht. Waren die alten glänzend und hatten einen anderen Rohrsatz?



ja  columbus rohr






Reynolds  rohr






und hoffentlich sind die unterlegscheiben fürs kl. kb dabei,sonst wirds schwierig.


----------



## zingel (22. April 2009)

dann kommen sie halt an die Stadtschlampe und ich such weiter..

tauschen will ja wohl niemand - der optische Zustand der alten wär mir egal. Meine neuen sind noch fast neu.


----------



## Davidbelize (22. April 2009)

lass sie doch einfach sw glanz pulvern und besorg dir bei tomasius für nen 5er decals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (22. April 2009)

.


----------



## höhenangst (22. April 2009)

hatte heute auch wieder ein Paket vor der Tür stehen


 

 



die Komponenten sind nicht die Wucht, habs mehr wegen dem Rahmen gekauft


----------



## Exekuhtot (22. April 2009)

MoNu schrieb:


> also bei mir is sowas hier angekommen



Ich glaube du hast zu viel davon getrunken . Hier geht es um klassische Bikes und Teile. 

MfG

Philipp


----------



## MoNu (22. April 2009)

ja ich habe einfach nur bei der suche was mit paket eingegeben sry


----------



## insanerider (23. April 2009)

MoNu schrieb:


> ja ich habe einfach nur bei der suche was mit paket eingegeben sry



macht nix, ich nehm ne dose


----------



## newsboy (23. April 2009)

oder er hat dazu noch ein fat bekommen... 







a.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (23. April 2009)

höhenangst schrieb:


> hatte heute auch wieder ein Paket vor der Tür stehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sofort den Lack abmachen, bitte schön.


----------



## newsboy (24. April 2009)

nach einigen abgeschickten paketen, habe ich auch wieder mal was kleines bekommen...
















grüsse aus bern 

a.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. April 2009)

Die konnte ich gestern erstehen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (30. April 2009)

Heute kamm mein neuer Mitbewohner. Kaum hatte ich ihm neues Innenleben verpasst (welches er mit Freude entgegennahm), versteckte er sich schon wieder. Durch die Wälder, durch die Städte, durch die Gassen, durch Hinterhöfe.....immer auf der Flucht!
Doch dann, für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde ---- Ha, erwischt!!!!









































Manitou Comp
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 30552 (30. April 2009)

gabelkrone (bzw. zusammen mit tauchrohren) mußt du noch rumdrehen. also schrauben nach hinten.


----------



## gtbiker (1. Mai 2009)

Danke, wird erledigt.
Gruß
p.s.: Standrohre


----------



## Deleted 30552 (1. Mai 2009)

meine ich ja auch


----------



## NatFlanders (3. Mai 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Manitou Comp





Die Manitou Comp, für mich die schönste unter den alten Manitou-Gabeln 

Wobei du nicht das Problem der Manitou 3 mit der abscheuernden Beschichtung der Standrohre hast.

Die Manitou Comp war eine der letzten Manitou Gabeln der CNC-Bauweise.


----------



## liszca (3. Mai 2009)

NatFlanders schrieb:


> Die Manitou Comp, für mich die schönste unter den alten Manitou-Gabeln
> 
> Wobei du nicht das Problem der Manitou 3 mit der abscheuernden Beschichtung der Standrohre hast.
> 
> Die Manitou Comp war eine der letzten Manitou Gabeln der CNC-Bauweise.



Momentan gibts mit Schickem CNC nur noch die FRM Gabeln oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (3. Mai 2009)

@ felixdelrio und kadaverfleisch.....................

ist gestern 4x bei mir angekommen.
geschenkt hätte ich sie mir nie leisten können..............









der stoff wird bei schrauben genossen.
alleine und mit freunden.


----------



## zingel (3. Mai 2009)

uuh! der wird brennen!!


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Mai 2009)

er hat schon gebrannt................


----------



## Kampfmaschine (3. Mai 2009)

Für das Geld hätte ich mir doch lieber ein KLEIN Attitude geholt!

Laß ihn Dir schmecken!


----------



## felixdelrio (3. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> der stoff wird bei schrauben genossen.
> alleine und mit freunden.



Prima! Ich muss ja bei Dir noch die Schraubendingskappen abholen. Da probiere ich gern mal einen nach 18:00


----------



## kadaverfleisch (4. Mai 2009)

David, edler Tropfen , verplempere ihn nicht 

Andreas, warum erst ab 18:00 in den Genuß kommen, geht doch schon zum Frühstück 





Gruß
Micha

ps. übrigens ich komme mit, bitteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## hossegor (6. Mai 2009)

Tada...


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (14. Mai 2009)

Salut, klein und fein



Philippe


----------



## Henning W (14. Mai 2009)

Brech Dir mal damit nicht Deine Haxen !


----------



## Inigo Montoya (14. Mai 2009)

danke marc!





sie passen perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (14. Mai 2009)

sagt da meine syncros seele...

aber schade das die alu-platte mitgepulvert wurde.


----------



## zingel (14. Mai 2009)

ja, schade, dass die Aluteile nicht abgedeckt wurden.


----------



## chowi (14. Mai 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> ...schade, dass die Aluteile nicht abgedeckt wurden.



Warum, weil der Originalcharakter nun wech is???

Sehen doch richtig g**l aus, wie aus einem Guss...

Gruß chowi

P.S.: Mich würde ja noch interessieren, wo die ran kommen?


----------



## Inigo Montoya (14. Mai 2009)

zingel schrieb:
			
		

> ...schade, dass die Aluteile nicht abgedeckt wurden.


stimmt, hatte den wunsch beim pulverbeschichter deponiert. wurde leider nichts draus. 
details zu den kurbeln:
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=55332


chowi schrieb:


> Warum, weil der Originalcharakter nun wech is???
> 
> Sehen doch richtig g**l aus, wie aus einem Guss...
> 
> ...


kommen an ein 1996 brodie rodie. details unter:
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=57226


----------



## zingel (14. Mai 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> Warum, weil der Originalcharakter nun wech is???





ja, und weil's mir optisch besser gefallen würde.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte heute auch Post 





Ein Bonti in meiner Grösse  , sehr wilder Teile-Mix, XT-Campa-New Success 





Jetzt hab ich zwei und würde das grosse schwarze gern gegen ein kleines schwarzes tauschen 






.....sorry wegen den miessen Handybildern


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Mai 2009)

...dieses wunderbare, tiefe Bontragerblau haut einen immer wieder aus den Schuhen. Sehr, sehr schöner Rahmen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Mai 2009)

Danke Christian, es ist wirklich ein sehr schönes, tiefes metallic blau  . Vor allem ist das Bike in einem Topzustand, wohl kaum bewegt worden


----------



## flott.weg (14. Mai 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute auch Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...




..bei der sattelüberhöhung würde ich denken, dass das schwarze das passendere ist  

grüße jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (14. Mai 2009)

heute hab ich auch endlich mal ein großes paket bekommen


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Mai 2009)

Biete ein Specialized Stumpjumper von 1996 zu Verkauf an. Der Höchstbieter darf dann auch ein Bike-Karton erwarten.





mtb-news.de Ebay Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=398720


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Mai 2009)

1. falscher thread
2. nie ohne preisangabe (wird sonst gelöscht)

der david


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2009)

Protorix schrieb:


> heute hab ich auch endlich mal ein großes paket bekommen



 ein endorphine 

ich stehe weder besonders auf scott, noch überhaupt auf cfk, aber das bike war das erste gesponserte rad eines guten freundes. ich durfte es einige male ausführen und war vom gewicht und dem flex im hinterbau begeistert (damals). ein wirklich tolles rad. 
allerdings brachen ihm mind. 2 rahmen immer an der selben stelle - eben am flexenden hinterbau.

das bonti ist ebenfalls ein traum


----------



## storcky (14. Mai 2009)

hier ein kleiner vorgeschmack für die klein-galarie aus dem schrauberbunker der heute nachschub bekommen hat


----------



## zingel (14. Mai 2009)

flott.weg schrieb:


> ..bei der sattelüberhöhung würde ich denken, dass das schwarze das passendere ist



hab ich auch gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (14. Mai 2009)

dito 

vllt ist die stütze nos und man will sie nicht durch zu tiefes versenken unnötig verkratzen 
oh...hab zwei pakete bekommen... bilder morgen... hab ne bauxitvergiftung..hoffe morgen ist wetter für bilder...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Mai 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> hab ich auch gedacht.



Die Prespektive täuscht  Ausserdem gehts mir eher um die Rahmenlänge als um die Höhe


----------



## versus (15. Mai 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Die Prespektive täuscht  Ausserdem gehts mir eher um die Rahmenlänge als um die Höhe



 also der länge des vorbaus nach wäre da aber auch noch etwas luft für ein längeres oberrohr, oder?

ist aber wurscht, denn es ist ein sehr schönes gefährt und es muss dir passen! 

ich fahre auch einen 16zöller mit 130er vorbau und langer stütze und bin der festen überzeugung, dass er super passt 
die überzeugung wird allerdings auch etwas durch die tatsache gefestigt, dass ich keinen 18er gefunden habe


----------



## Deleted 54817 (15. Mai 2009)

hallo leute, das habe ich heute ergattert


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Mai 2009)

MoinMoin....

.....das war ein schöner Tagesanfang und der DHL-Mann mein bester Freund für heute morgen .....seht selbst:

RaceFace Next LP(TOP Zustand)
...von einem Forumsmitglied aus der Schweiz
RaceFace SYStem(NOS)
.....für nen Spottpreis(...sag ich lieber nicht) aus Portugal
Avid Arch Supreme(Guter Zustand,nach Aufarbeitung wieder TOP Zustand)
.....aus Dänemark(und von einem Forumsmitglied aus Berlin)
RaceFace XY(Guter Zustand)
.....aus Good Old Germany
LRS Hope Titan/goldene Mavic 217(TOP Zustand)
....für nen sehr guten Kurs aus Österreich

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Mai 2009)

meine ist nicht dabei...


fiele feine feile.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Mai 2009)

.....n´türlich Digger,ist sogar die obere..(etwas modifiziert aber,will ja 2 gleiche haben)..eine von denen aus Dänemark war leider nicht mehr in nem ganz so guten Zustand(die hintere),daher....habe denen auchn paar neue Lager spendiert...
Über die Next LP freu ich mich richtig.....,da war ich endlich mal zum richtigen Zeitpunkt im richtigen Fred...

Grüße
Nils


----------



## Kampfmaschine (18. Mai 2009)

Protorix schrieb:


> heute hab ich auch endlich mal ein großes paket bekommen





Hast de inner Bucht zugeschlagen? Hatte ihn auch gesehen! 
Schönes BIKE!


----------



## Inigo Montoya (22. Mai 2009)

mag sein, dass reinhold messner mal einen gesehn hat, aber ich hab einen in der wohnung


----------



## stylzdavis (22. Mai 2009)

Sehr schön,
hätte ich für den Preis auch genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inigo Montoya (22. Mai 2009)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Sehr schön,
> hätte ich für den Preis auch genommen



eben


----------



## Briggtopp (22. Mai 2009)

Sehr schönes Ding


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Mai 2009)

...nicht groß, aber 





Mein Gott sind die schön! 
Ist das erste Mal, dass ich sie in der Hand halte.
Der Dank gebührt dem edlen Spender


----------



## Exekuhtot (30. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte auch mal so eine Spende bekommen.


----------



## goegolo (31. Mai 2009)

Rrrrrrr, sowas fehlt mir noch am Rennrad mit 130er LK


----------



## kadaverfleisch (2. Juni 2009)

Moin,

hab auch mal wieder was kleines feines nossiges originalverpacktes XT Gedöns bekommen...





...und nein ich habe keine US$ 202.- dafür bezahlt 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Juni 2009)

Ist ja auch nur die "Langversion"


----------



## kadaverfleisch (2. Juni 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nur die "Langversion"


 
...sollte ich es deswegen für $ 30 liegenlassen 

Micha


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Juni 2009)

Nö Micha, hast Du schon richtig gemacht  Ich hoffe Du verbaust es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LLcoolfreak (2. Juni 2009)

Endlich da, schwarzer Wildleder turbo NOS, datiert mit ´86!
XTR Steuersatz NOS, nichts besonderes aber trotzdem nice!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (2. Juni 2009)

...hatten denn die Turbos 1986 schon die Weltmeisterstreifen?

Micha


----------



## Koe (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
nicht mit der Post gekommen, sondern persönlich abgeholt.:
Müsste ein 1989 Pinnacle sein und ist wie ich finde in einem super Zustand. Das Rad ist mit einem Mix von Suntour XC Pro und Shimano Teilen aufgebaut. Die Farben leuchten noch richtig schön kräftig und ich bekomme mein Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht.
Detailbilder hab ich in mein Album hochgeladen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## trinkdöner (5. Juni 2009)

Stefan, sehr hübsch ...
Ich sage nur Rödelheimer Parkfest


----------



## euphras (5. Juni 2009)

Koe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nicht mit der Post gekommen, sondern persönlich abgeholt.:
> Müsste ein 1989 Pinnacle sein und ist wie ich finde in einem super Zustand. Das Rad ist mit einem Mix von Suntour XC Pro und Shimano Teilen aufgebaut. Die Farben leuchten noch richtig schön kräftig und ich bekomme mein Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht.
> Detailbilder hab ich in mein Album hochgeladen.
> ...




Dann hast Du´s also geholt und man darf gratulieren! 

Ließ sich der Händler denn noch runterhandeln?


edit: Ich hatte auch vor ein paar Tagen ein Paket bekommen (von Andy1, Bridgestone MB-4 Schlachtfest). Meine "limited"-Gruppe ist bald komplett und der Umwerfer ist ein echtes Sammlerstück (Spezialanfertigung von Suntour für Bridgestone)


----------



## Koe (6. Juni 2009)

trinkdöner schrieb:


> Stefan, sehr hübsch ...
> Ich sage nur Rödelheimer Parkfest




Moin Moin,

bin ich dabei.Oder beim Rhein Main Treffen. Muss doch  endlich mal klappen oder?


@euphras, ich konnte noch etwas raushandeln. Ich denke so war es für beide Seite ein faires Geschäft.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Meeester (6. Juni 2009)

Heut Mittag war die Freude groß! 




Schnell aufgemacht und reingeguckt...





Ich zu meiner Freundin: "Wieso hat "der" die Mäntel abgemacht?" Meine Freundin: "bau das mal lieber im Keller zusammen... sieht nach Arbeit aus!

Dann die einzelnen Überraschungen im Keller:
Alle Bremsen demontiert, Mäntel abgezogen, Lenker, Bremshebel, Schaltung... so gut wie alles war abgeschraubt!!!
Der Hammer: Aus der Hinterradnabe war die Achse rausgeschraubt - die Kassette war aber noch dran! Die Kugeln kamen mir einzeln entgegen!!! Aber nicht genug. Die Kettenblätter waren von der Kurbel demontiert ohne die Kurbel abzuziehen! Das kleinste Kettenblatt tänzelte lose hinter dem Kurbelarm. Das Force 40 Bremssystem an der Gabel war auch abgeschraubt. Und dass, wo ich so ein Teil im zusammengebauten Zustand noch nie gesehen habe... Das Schaltwerk war lose in einem Karton und hing noch an der Kette dran. Drei von fünf "Kettenblattschraubengegenhalter" und zwei "Cantifedern" haben es erst gar nicht bis zu mir geschafft. Ein paar Teile hab ich zusammengesteckt. Das Meiste wird aber eh getauscht. Ich hab für heut die Schnau**e voll. Soll sich nochmal jemand darüber aufregen, dass sein Yeti im Giant Karton geliefert wird. 

















Wenn das Rad fertig ist poste ich noch einmal Bilder bei "ein Herz für Minderheiten..."


----------



## KIV (6. Juni 2009)

"holy sh!t" 

armer Kerl! Wer bringt denn so eine Sauerei fertig? Da bekommt der Baumarkt-Rad-Begriff "teilmontiert" ja eine völlig neue Qualität!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. Juni 2009)

Trotzdem ein schöner Rahmen  ich muss meins auch mal wieder zusammenbauen


----------



## zingel (6. Juni 2009)

occBikes bau ich eh alle komplett auseinander und reinige das Zeug mal richtig. Danach frisch geschmiert und gut eingestellt wieder zusammenbauen macht doch Spass..? ...mir zumindest!


----------



## Der Meeester (7. Juni 2009)

Das Bild hatte ich noch vergessen:




Aber alles wird schön...


----------



## cschrahe (7. Juni 2009)

Immer ärgerlich, wenn Leute an Kram rumschrauben, wovon sie offensichtlich keine Ahnung haben. Wer sowas macht, der sollte lieber Hosen bügeln, oder Blumen gießen, anstatt an technischem Gerät rumzuwerkeln 
Mein Beileid, Meeester. Allerdigs macht die Schrauberei doch gewissermaßen unser Hobby aus, oder 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## trinkdöner (7. Juni 2009)

Irgendworan muss man ja üben


----------



## cschrahe (7. Juni 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ...hatten denn die Turbos 1986 schon die Weltmeisterstreifen?
> 
> Micha



Ich blick da nicht so ganz durch. Hab auch den Wildleder mit Rainbow-Logo von '86...







...oder heißt das 98  
...aber auch spätere Modelle mit Uni-Weiß-Logo


----------



## zingel (7. Juni 2009)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> Das Bild hatte ich noch vergessen:



war doch immerhin perfekt abgeklebt, so dass keine Kugeln verloren gingen. Jetzt musst du die Achsen nicht mehr selber rausnehmen um sie mit einer zusätzlichen Fettpackung wieder einzubauen.

Sei froh, dass sich der Verkäufer wenigstens Mühe gegeben und immerhin versucht hat, es richtig zu machen. Eine Achse zu entfernen ist gar nicht so dumm, denn die bohren sich gerne mal durch die Schachtelwand und schauen dann raus. Ausserdem scheint der Rahmen keine Nagespuren von der Kassette oder sonstwas zu haben, er hätte also deutlich mehr verbrechen können.






Der Meeester schrieb:


> Aber alles wird schön...


----------



## one.nomad (7. Juni 2009)

Um mal einen dummen Kommentar abzugehebn.

Demontierte Bremsen is nicht so richtiv verständlich, aber das Schaltwerk - so kann es nicht verbogen werden (bzw das Schaltauge) und Kette aufnieten hat er nicht gemacht, weil das dann wohl dohc zu heftig wäre, und abmontieren wollt er wohl auch nicht, weil dann noch der Bowdenzug hätte dran glauben müssen. Das mit den Kettenblättern könnte man so erklaeren, dass sie demontiert wurden um mehr Platz zu haben, aber ohne die Kurbel abzuziehen.

Das kann man auch somit begründen, dass er den Vierkannt und die Gewinde nicht unnötig durch ab und anbau strapazieren wollte. Und das kleinste Blatt muss man demontieren, wenn man die anderne beiden im verbauten Zustand abmachen will (das mittlere muss man so komisch eng Fädeln - selbst erfahren) - hätte man natürlcih wieder anbauten können 

Das mit der Achse ist ja schon von zingel etwas relativiert worden. Ich denke nicht, dass der gute Mensch so dumm war, er hat's sicherlich nur gut gemeint.

Stell dir vor, das Schaltauge wär verbogen, dann hättest dich geärgert, dass er das Schaltwerk nich abgebaut hat.

Ok, das ist jetzt ein grober Versuch das alles irgendwie sinnig zu begründen. Möglicherweise hat er wirklcih keine Ahnung, oder eben gerade genug um es genau so richtig zu machen. Wer weiß, was er schon vorher für Erfahrungen beim Versand hatte?

Ich wär bei so - nich defintiv als Felher anzusehenden - Dingen etwas vorsichtig mit den Schlüssen =).

Grüße
michael

Und jetzt lass ich euch wieder in Ruhe Pakete posten, und bin still...ich hab ja keine zum Feilbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (7. Juni 2009)

Ok, so kann man es erklären, wenn man möchte. 

Oder man könnte sagen er war zu faul, richtig zu verpacken. Mal erhlich Leute, es werden wohl Tagtäglich empfindlichere Dinge versendet, als MOUNTAINBIKES. 
Wenn man will, kann man es schon so verpacken, daß nix passiert. Dafür muß man es nicht so schludrig auseinanderreißen. 
Gibt für mich keine schlüssige Erklärung dafür außer Unwissenheit und Unvermögen des Versenders. 

Aber wie immer, der Eine sieht das so, der Andere eben anders. 

Guten Appetit und schönen Sonntag


----------



## andy1 (7. Juni 2009)

habe mir auch mal ein Rad schicken lassen und war verwundert...

was da alles demontiert war dabei bin ich oft froh wenn ich mal ein Rad am Stück habe ohne viel Arbeit - ist zwar klar dass es den eigenen Ansprüchen nur selten genügt und man vieles auseinandernehmen muss aber dann bitte nach und nach...

Wenn es dem Versand dient mag es ja noch ok sein.

Ganz so demontiert war meins nicht, die Achsen waren noch drin  

Aber leider liegt mein Rad jetzt immer noch so demontiert herum...
Weil irgendwie stellt ein montiertes Rad doch einen Mehrwert an Arbeit (und Originalität) dar die mal darein gesteckt wurde, die ist einem so genommen worden.


----------



## olli (7. Juni 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> habe mir auch mal ein Rad schicken lassen und war verwundert...
> 
> was da alles demontiert war dabei bin ich oft froh wenn ich mal ein Rad am Stück habe ohne viel Arbeit - ist zwar klar dass es den eigenen Ansprüchen nur selten genügt und man vieles auseinandernehmen muss aber dann bitte nach und nach...
> 
> ...



Zahlst Du gerne HERMES (und vor allem wartest Du gerne auf Hermes?)?
Dann kannst Du Kompletträder bekommen. Ist mir als VK auch am liebsten, aber die meisten K wollen ja billiges Porto ...


----------



## zaskar-le (7. Juni 2009)

...ich sehe das genauso wie zingel 

Immerhin, Deine Umverpackung sah ja ganz ordentlich aus.
Das ist leider nicht immer so 





Was da drin war wird noch nicht verraten...


----------



## CarstenB (7. Juni 2009)

sieht mir auch sehr so aus, als ob es gut gemeint aber nur halb gekonnt war. kurbelabzieher und kassetten demontierwerkzeug, und das wissen wie sie funktionieren, sind offensichtlich nicht sehr weit verbreitet. achsen hab ich auch schon mal ausgebaut, da sie sonst beim versand viel unheil angerichtet haetten bzw. die laufraeder erst garnicht mit ins paket gepasst haetten. verlorene teile sind aergerlich aber ein vermackter rahmen tut viel mehr weh, glaub es mir... 

gruss, carsten


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Juni 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Was da drin war wird noch nicht verraten...





....Bittebitte Christian,
Ich verrats ja auch:



Frisch von der Insel,die langersehnten Spare Parts von BETD für mein GT STS,muß echt sagen,sind fix die Jungs&Mädels,hat nur 5 Tage gedauert.....die Teile sind ihr Geld wert,machen einen sehr hochwertigen+maßhaltigen Eindruck!
Ist auch das mindeste bei den Preisen,aber wer sein GT ,......wobei über den Versand muß ich dort nochmal intervenieren......26Pfund gezahlt und per Einschreiben für knapp 8Pfundbekommen....naja,tret denen nochmal auffe Füße,aber ich freu mich trotzdem sehr...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## kadaverfleisch (10. Juni 2009)

Hurra, heute war ein guter Tag!

Mußte zum Zoll, und was soll ich sagen, innerhalb 5 Min mit meinem Päckchen wieder draussen. Danach zu Post, noch zwei Sendungen abholen, auch da nach 3 Min wieder glücklich mit meinen Teilen ausm Haus raus. Anscheinend ist Mittwoch 10:00 am Morgen eine gute Zeit 





















nix NOS, aber doch gut erhalten 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (10. Juni 2009)

Super Micha, ich freue mich für dich
Philippe


----------



## newsboy (10. Juni 2009)

so einen umwerfer mit austauschbarer schelle würde ich auch nehmen 

a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (10. Juni 2009)

Holla, da darf man ja wirklich gratulieren! Und bei den Teilen kommt Erinnerung hoch, eines meiner ersten Räder hatte so einen low-tech Ableger der deer head Gruppe (gleiche Cantis, ähnliche Bremsgriffe, bloß schlechteres Finish, bzw. plastikverkapselter Stahl). Hast Du das SW schon?


----------



## hoeckle (10. Juni 2009)

viel wichtiger ist die frage - ist denn der rahmen schon da.  kriegst noch ne pn diesbezüglich...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (10. Juni 2009)

euphras schrieb:


> Holla, da darf man ja wirklich gratulieren! Hast Du das SW schon?


 
ein Gutes, ein Mittelprächtiges und zwei Ersatzteilspender, sprich Vier sind im Zulauf  plus noch einem Umwerfer:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=300319134448



hoeckle schrieb:


> viel wichtiger ist die frage - ist denn der rahmen schon da.


 
Nein, Richfield, MN ist doch weit weg 
Ihr werdet es schon erfahren 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## KIV (12. Juni 2009)

die Post war da:
es wird doch wohl kein GIANT sein? aus Glas? (Ja OK, das Paket ist schon auf, ich konnte es nicht abwarten...)







Das Tatwerkzeug:






Ein Rennrad?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kein Rennrad, mein zukünftiges Stadtrad (das orange kommt nicht gut rüber, es knallt in Echt richtig derbe)





Sorry für die miese Handyfoto-Qualität!

Hier noch was lustiges vom Vorbesitzer:





Mit den Worten unser Berliner Freunde:
Ick freu mir, wa!

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## cschrahe (12. Juni 2009)

Sehr schickes Bike und Haus! Gratulation! 
Aber das "wa" hinter Deinem berlinerischen O-Ton könnte für Aufruhr sorgen


----------



## KIV (12. Juni 2009)

Das Paket ist zu meinen Eltern geliefert worden, daher das Haus.
Benutze immer den alten Account meiner Schwester und als Versandadresse eigentlich meine dienstliche drin. 
Vllt. wars aber besser so, dann kuckt keiner doof wegen des Altmetalls... 

Bin gespannt auf den Aufruhr, macht mich schlau! 

Beste Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (13. Juni 2009)

Schöner Italo-Klassiker. Steh ich irgendwie auch drauf. Sehr cool, wa?!

P.S. Kein Berliner sagt "wa" ... auch wenns in den Reiseführern immer steht.

P.P.S. Icke, dette ... kieke mal ... Oogen, Fleesch und Beene ... Jawoll! Für den Neu- oder Hobby-Berliner empfiehlt sich ditte!


----------



## liszca (13. Juni 2009)

bist wohl kein richtiger berliner wa ???


----------



## chowi (13. Juni 2009)

Geiles Basso, für die Stadt eigentlich zu schade!

Aber fallste det ma loswerden wilst....

Gruß chowi


----------



## felixdelrio (13. Juni 2009)

liszca schrieb:


> bist wohl kein richtiger berliner wa ???



Wat, wer bist Du denn?!


----------



## KIV (13. Juni 2009)

@chowi: denke nich, dass ich das mal loswerden will 
Du hast recht, als Stadt-Rad wirklich fast zu schade. Zumal ich Bleche und Ständer eingeplant hatte. 
Der Zustand ist jedenfalls top-deluxe: fast keine Kratzer, kein Rost, Decals alle top, kein Chainsuck. Nur ein paar Abrieb-stellen von Zügen, sonst nix dran. Ausstattung ist komplett XT, bis auf Daumies und Schaltwerk (Deore), also quasi "Anti-Blender"!
Eigentlich hatte ich nach nem Dancelli gesucht, bin von dem Rad aber mehr als begeistert. Vllt. fahr ichs einfach so wie es ist...

Hat eigentlich irgendwer die geile Shark-fin-Montagetechnik bemerkt?
siehe letztes Bild, man beachte den Schaltzug!


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (17. Juni 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Hurra, heute war ein guter Tag!
> 
> Mußte zum Zoll, und was soll ich sagen, innerhalb 5 Min mit meinem Päckchen wieder draussen. Danach zu Post, noch zwei Sendungen abholen, auch da nach 3 Min wieder glücklich mit meinen Teilen ausm Haus raus. Anscheinend ist Mittwoch 10:00 am Morgen eine gute Zeit
> 
> ...




Salut, und ich habe die Kurbel
Bis bald Micha






Philippe


----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. Juni 2009)

Philippe,

da ist sogar ein Innenlager dabei, super 
Wenn du wieder in Berlin bist, müssen wir uns treffen 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (17. Juni 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Philippe,
> 
> da ist sogar ein Innenlager dabei, super
> Wenn du wieder in Berlin bist, müssen wir uns treffen
> ...



Salut Micha, leider ist der Innenlager...französich
Philippe


----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. Juni 2009)

Philippe Carnoy schrieb:


> Salut Micha, leider ist der Innenlager...französich
> Philippe


 
...na da hätt ich auch selbst drauf kommen können, wenn es ein Franzose verkauft, kann ja nur französisch bei rauskommen 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (17. Juni 2009)

...das mit dem Innernlager kommt mir "spanisch" vor?

Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (17. Juni 2009)

das einzubauen ist wie "eulen nach athen tragen"


----------



## euphras (18. Juni 2009)

Mittlerweile ist der Sonnentour-Jünger ja über jeden PowerFlo Zahnkranz froh, der in der Bucht an Land gespült wird....


----------



## liszca (18. Juni 2009)

Was hat es mit dem Powerflow auf sich?


----------



## hendr1k (18. Juni 2009)

der Power-Flo(h) ist eine Schalthilfe so wie Hyperglide, nur lauter.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (18. Juni 2009)

Die Tage ist mal wieder was gekommen:

Swift Ti




Dura Ace 6speed Freewheel




Deer Head Cantis




Deer Head Hubset




Suntour XC II Pedals




div DX + XT Teile


 



...wer suchet der findet...

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (19. Juni 2009)

12 Uhr...die Frisur sitzt...der Postmann klingelt...



12:03 Uhr...Messer gezückt...



...genau auf das grüne Ding hab ich gewartet...



...  ....16 Uhr erste Probefahrt...die Frisur ist dahin


----------



## kadaverfleisch (19. Juni 2009)

Marco,
ich hab dich gesehen, Oskar-Helene-Heim, ca 17:15
Gruß
Micha

ps. David, daß sieht man doch. s. eins drunter


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Juni 2009)

und ich hab von ihm gehört was es ist.......


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (19. Juni 2009)

Wie Du mich bei der Geschwindigkeit überhaupt sehen konntest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liszca (19. Juni 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Die Tage ist mal wieder was gekommen:
> 
> Swift Ti
> 
> ...



Den hab ich auch, ist einfach nur geil wie das titangestell dämpft


----------



## insanerider (20. Juni 2009)

..ein paket für den papa....schon wieder (sagt mama)...




ich verrate aber nicht, was drin ist


na gut ihr dürft mal raten...


----------



## alecszaskar (20. Juni 2009)

Viel Spaß für Nachwuchstalente 
Den Stolz erkennt man doch schon in den Augen, die Hand ist ja auch schon drauf


----------



## Splatter666 (20. Juni 2009)

Moin!

Bei mir ist das hier:






[/URL][/IMG]

heute angekommen  Und es passt sogar 
Da hab ich lange nach gesucht...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## cleiende (20. Juni 2009)

insanerider schrieb:


> ..ein paket für den papa....schon wieder (sagt mama)...
> 
> 
> ich verrate aber nicht, was drin ist
> ...



Ein Gegenstand, der ein Gastspiel in meinem Garten und meinem Keller geben wird. Aber das frühestens im September.


----------



## hoeckle (20. Juni 2009)

hat da das oxal den besten wirkungsgrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (20. Juni 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ein Gegenstand, der ein Gastspiel in meinem Garten und meinem Keller geben wird. Aber das frühestens im September.



ok, aber du darfst bei der fragerunde eigentlich nicht mitspielen, du wusstest es ja.


----------



## insanerider (20. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> hat da das oxal den besten wirkungsgrad...



na hoffen wir das beste!


----------



## cleiende (21. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> hat da das oxal den besten wirkungsgrad...



die geringsten Auswirkungen auf (seinen) Familienfrieden und das Zusammenleben mit Nachbarn/Vermietern ;-)


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (24. Juni 2009)

Salut,
grove 



Philippe


----------



## felixdelrio (24. Juni 2009)

Sind die Handschuhe schon für Holland, Phillippe?


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (25. Juni 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Sind die Handschuhe schon für Holland, Phillippe?



salut Andreas, ja und ich freue mich schon
Philippe


----------



## Ketterechts (25. Juni 2009)

Heute bei mir eingetroffen 

Ah - gut verpackt





Was seh ich da ?





Und hier ?





SO lob ich mir das - PERFEKT -





AHHHH - LECKER und so schön leicht





Und jetzt geht´s ans aufbauen - muss doch fertig werden fürs Klein Treffen in Schorndorf


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2009)

glückwunsch, sehr geil! 
und ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die abgesänge, die sicher noch folgen werden...


----------



## wtb_rider (26. Juni 2009)

jippiyayeah schweinebacke.





hat heut seinen bestimmungsort ordnungsgemäß erreicht. ein mal mim lappn dröbber und dit sieht aus als wenn nix gewesen wär.
ick freu ma.
danke nochmal.


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (26. Juni 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> jippiyayeah schweinebacke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super kay
philippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (26. Juni 2009)

Kay, Kay, Kay

da warste wohl schneller!

Glückwunsch
Gruß chowi


----------



## wtb_rider (26. Juni 2009)

hmm, sorry dit hab ick nich jewollt.
naja bleibt ja in der familie.
gruss kk


----------



## chowi (26. Juni 2009)

Ach, keen Ding, 
wärn fürs Ibis geil jewesen,
jetze sinds Edcos jeworden, nicht so kultig, dafür Schweizer Präzision!
Gruß chowi


----------



## kailinds (26. Juni 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


>



Ich wusste nicht, dass die 1997 Attitude Modelle mit Pulse (P) Seriennummern waren. Sollte zwar geschätzt haben, da Adroits mit Attitude (T) Seriennummern waren.


----------



## trinkdöner (26. Juni 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Heute bei mir eingetroffen



Sehr, sehr hübsch!!!


----------



## verwurster (26. Juni 2009)

Die Farben sind der Hammer


----------



## maxim-DD (29. Juni 2009)

so ihr lieben mitstreiter,
war am samstag 27.06.2009 bei der versteigerung, von den resten, des ron`s custome bike`s shop.
eigentlich, dachte ich zumindest, es wäre wenig los, völliger irrtum, aber na ja.
hab dann noch jemanden aus dem Freaks-DD shop (http://www.freaks-dd.de/) angetroffen, und haben ertmal die teile der begierde unter uns aufgeteilt.

hab alles bekommen was ich so wollte, nur bei nem HARO BMXer, hat einer mehr geboten, man(n) kann nicht alles haben im leben.

nun die teile:

alle teile zusammen










ein neu gepulverter corratec BOW ??? aus stahl mit cruiser anbauteilen, zu der rah.-nr. auf der unterseite steht noch RACE - kann jemand mehr zu dem rahmen sagen?





ein mavic crossland HR ohne freilauf und halber achse, ansonsten i.o., dachte ich.
als ich daheim war sah ich noch die durchgebremste felge, egal, mir gings eh nur um den schwarzen "DiskDrive", da dort noch ne neue "DiskDrive" rumlag, die ich mir natürlich auch noch holte.





ein schwinn (nur lackschäden) aus alu mit canti-gegenhalter? wiso hat das logo ne ser.-nr.?
die fast gleichblaue RST FG gehörte orginal bestimmt nicht mit dazu.





bei dem schwinn lag noch ne tüte, da war das drin (739er STI)




und das (739er SW)




und das (739er v-brake)




das schwinn stand ja da auf dem rücken, und als es dann mein war, kam noch dies zum vorschein





den corratec LRS möchte ich auch net unterschlagen,
bestehend aus irgendwelchen rot elox. felgen und industriegelagerten corratec conic I naben, irgendwie kommt mir der nabenkörper bekannt vor?
aber ich komm net drauf.









dann sind da noch 2 felgenringe in neu, leider ohne label.

und zum spass hab ich noch ne chopper-felge mit mantel in 20" mitgenommen.

mit dem gesamtpreis kann ich wirlich leben, ich sags mal so, das gesamte paket hat nicht mehr gekostet als ein NOS turbo in weiss.

wäre schön, wenn irgendjemand meine offenen fragen  beantworten könnte.

gruss ronny


----------



## höhenangst (29. Juni 2009)

hatte am WE auch den Postmann da , obwohl ich nicht zu Hause war , hat die Pakete trotzdem dagelassen. 


 

 


hab mich riesig gefreut


----------



## gtbiker (29. Juni 2009)

höhenangst schrieb:


> hatte am WE auch den Postmann da , obwohl ich nicht zu Hause war , hat die Pakete trotzdem dagelassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So ne Lieferung will ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matt. (30. Juni 2009)

@maxim dd: hast ne pm, aber hat sich eigendlich auch schon erledigt, hab ich gerade gesehn...


----------



## elsepe (30. Juni 2009)

höhenangst schrieb:


> hatte am WE auch den Postmann da , obwohl ich nicht zu Hause war , hat die Pakete trotzdem dagelassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das titan sunn ist auf jeden fall.... anders. gibts davon mal n paar bilder nach dem aufbau? oder ist für hier zu jung


----------



## Deleted 15311 (30. Juni 2009)

MoinMoin


Hab mich heut auch sehr über den Postmann gefreut,der mir ein Einschreiben aus den Niederlanden brachte,mit einigen Leckerlis.....



....achja und die Hebelchen waren auch mit dabei.....endlich,nach langem suchen fündig geworden inner Bucht....die letzten Teile für mein STS!


Grüße

Nils


----------



## höhenangst (30. Juni 2009)

@ elsepe , der Rahmen ist glaub ich von 00 , also nur ein Youngtimer , ein Bildchen werd ich aber bestimmt irgendwie hier einschleusen


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Juli 2009)

... der sunn ist 'nen exact ti von 98 o. 99. an sich aber ein morati hc1.3, nur umgelabelt.


----------



## elsepe (1. Juli 2009)

an morati musste ich auch erst denken, nicht das ich je eins in echt gesehen hab, aber im album hat es sich als sunn zu erkennen gegeben. sehr speziell dieses design, der trick scheint zu sein das man solange überlegt ob schön oder nicht das das kleinhirn sich schon mit arrangiert hat bevor man sich ne eigene meinung gebildet hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (1. Juli 2009)

so schaut die sunn stahlvariante aus 
der war aus '98


----------



## elsepe (1. Juli 2009)

da hab ich sunn rahmen aber auch schon in schön gesehen( also auf den ersten blick schön) ist diese konstruktion in irgendeine weise von vorteil oder nur anders

p.s die morati variante ist wohl im TITAN thread zu sehen danke hoekle und danke floibex für bilder


----------



## wtb_rider (1. Juli 2009)

ich glaube das das eine eigene s bend variante sein soll, aber da weiss flo sicher mehr.
gruss
kk


----------



## euphras (1. Juli 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ich glaube das das eine eigene s bend variante sein soll...



S-Bend und eine bessere Abstützung der Canti-Aufnahmen gegen Torsion...

Aber das sieht so s....... aus...


----------



## chowi (1. Juli 2009)

...wirkt eher wie ne Sollbruchstelle...
Gruß chowi


----------



## maxim-DD (1. Juli 2009)

> ...wirkt eher wie ne Sollbruchstelle...




oder das lange geröhr ist ausgegangen.

gruss maxim-DD


----------



## stylzdavis (2. Juli 2009)

Ich bin glücklich sie endlich besitzen zu dürfen.
Danke nochmals Bernd 
So, jetzt muss ich aber in den Keller...


----------



## Inigo Montoya (2. Juli 2009)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Ich bin glücklich sie endlich besitzen zu dürfen.



das kann ich verstehen 
eine bullseye kurbel in NOS 
danke fürs photo!!


----------



## stylzdavis (2. Juli 2009)

Sorry, eins muss ich noch weil es so geil ist...









Und dann war da noch das, ist aber schon verbaut.







Have Fun 
Stylz


----------



## Briggtopp (2. Juli 2009)

Super Stylz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (3. Juli 2009)

was zur hölle?



oh nein... es wird doch nicht... (ein trikot in so nem großen karton?)



verdammt... er ist vom teufel besessen ein C*****dale




aber da war ja noch ein andres paket (besser gesagt 3....)



9Jahre des wartens sind vorbei...endlich... die gewitterfront... ich liebe es 

im gegenzug hat sich das ersatzaggregat im motorisierten gefährt soeben verabschiedet und es sieht sehr schlecht mit dem treffen morgen aus... mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man


----------



## kailinds (3. Juli 2009)

oldschooler schrieb:


> 9Jahre des wartens sind vorbei...endlich... die gewitterfront... ich liebe es



Wow! Herzliches Glückwünsch! 
Wo hast Du dem Pulse gefunden - ist es ein aus dem USA das hätte Lawwill Gabel & XT M737 als komplettes Bike?


----------



## kailinds (3. Juli 2009)

Habe jetzt die Klein Galerie Thread gelesen und es ist ja ein gleiches Bike. Super Schön! Es ist so special wenn es 99% original ist. Jetzt solltest Du ein Control Tech Vorbau ins das montieren und nicht das Trek/Icon Vorbau...


----------



## maxim-DD (3. Juli 2009)

@oldschooler




             

9 jahre wartezeit, mmm, mein opa hatte damals auf seinen trabi länger warten müssen, der trabi ist zwar net so schön gewesen, aber mein opa hat sich bestimmt genauso gefreut wie du.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH.

und ich hab noch mind. 7 jahre wartezeit vor mir 

gruss ronny


----------



## CarstenB (4. Juli 2009)

viel guenstiger als das storm pulse im moment auf ebay wird's kaum noch werden denke ich...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&item=150356103855


----------



## Kampfmaschine (4. Juli 2009)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Ich bin glücklich sie endlich besitzen zu dürfen.
> Danke nochmals Bernd
> So, jetzt muss ich aber in den Keller...



BOAH! Ganz großer Neid! Wo hast Du die denn her?

Hab auch welche und suche noch ein paar.


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Juli 2009)

Heute war ein schöner Tag.

Wir alle machen ja mal Fehler, irgendwie konnte ich mit dem Rahmen zu der Zeit nichts anfangen. Mir war schon etwas komisch zumute, als der Rahmen dann weg war; als ich dann noch diesen wunderschönen Aufbau sah, zerbrach es mir fast das Herz. Ein großer Trost war immerhin, dass der Rahmen in exzellente und auch ausgesprochen nette Hände kam. 

Klar war aber auch: sowas musste wieder her. Manchmal macht man es sich halt selbst unnötig schwer...
Wie auch immer: heute früh kam ich außerplanmäßig um 11 Uhr aus der Kneipe und hatte das hier unter dem Arm: 









Diese Farbe...


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Juli 2009)

... ich hasse dich! 

meinen ersten bonti hatte ich '93 in deep purple metalic bestellt und diese vollidioten von gekko hatten nix besseres zu tun als das teil 
'nen halbes jahr später in silber zu liefern. ich könnte heute noch vor wut platzen (o-ton das pörpl is erst wieder im herbst [94]  lieferbar) drecksbande elende


----------



## felixdelrio (4. Juli 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Wie auch immer: heute früh kam ich außerplanmäßig um 11 Uhr aus der Kneipe und hatte das hier unter dem Arm:



Hat der Verkäufer nun 3 Tage Kopfschmerzen und wird er es bereuen, wenn der Glimmer dann vorüber ist? Respekt, mein Lieber ...

Schönes Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Juli 2009)

Schick Christian,
ich hab auch ein Bontrager-Balkonphoto


----------



## mini.tom (4. Juli 2009)

ääääääääääääääääääääh - ich versteh nur Bahnhof 
ich dachte es kommt ein Paket 
aber auch egal - bin wahrscheinlich sehr verwirrt - wegen Schlafentzug 
sehr schickes Teil und dann noch in dem Zustand  Glückwunsch und dann mal los Aufbauen 
Mfg
Papa Tom


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Juli 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> meinen ersten bonti hatte ich '93 in deep purple metalic bestellt und diese vollidioten von gekko hatten nix besseres zu tun als das teil 'nen halbes jahr später in silber zu liefern.



Schöner Käse - da wäre ich wohl auch an die Decke gegangen. 
Meiner soll übrigens aus 1992 sein 



mini.tom schrieb:


> ääääääääääääääääääääh - ich versteh nur Bahnhof ich dachte es kommt ein Paket



Kam ja auch. Als die Schneckenpost am Freitag im Büro klingelte, hab' ich mich vor Aufregung kaum noch einbekommen. Als der Hermesmensch mir dann lediglich ein klitzekleines Paket überreichte, war ich reichlich enttäuscht und bin abgezogen. Scheinbar hatte der gute Mann aber in seinem Wagen das große Paket übersehen, kam dann 30 Minuten später nochmal - da war ich schon weg. So landete das Bonti dann in der Kneipe. Heute morgen dann der Hermeszettel am Postkasten, und ich klingelte bei der Kneipe alle 30 Minuten. Die Tür öffnete sich schließlich widerwillig gegen 11. Ich hatte allerdings völlig vergessen, dass Kneipiers auch irgendwann mal schlafen müssen, und so hielt sich die Laune des Herren denn auch in Grenzen. 

Er: "waren Sie das heute früh in regelmäßigen Abständen ab 08.30 Uhr?!" 
Ich: "Neiiiin, niiiiiemals"  

Später erfuhr ich dann, dass die Kneipe erst um 17 Uhr aufmacht...



mini.tom schrieb:


> und dann mal los Aufbauen



Auf jeden Fall! 

Eine kurze Frage an die Bontrager-Experten: Franks Bontrager ist ja ein etwas späteres Baujahr, nehme ich an. Fehlt da bei mir die "Plakette" am Steuerrohr oder hatte Keith diese früher gar nicht verklebt?


----------



## exracer (4. Juli 2009)

Ja, bei Dir fehlt das Steuerrohrdecal einfach. Mit ewas Glück bekommst Du es noch von cdeger. Einfach mal nachfragen.

Für Baujahr ´92 oder ´93 spricht auch das ACD. M.W. wurde diese ältere Version mit den 3 Einstellplättchen/Schrauben bis etwa ´93 verwendet. Ab
´94 gab es andere, nur noch mit einem Einstellplättchen in der Mitte.

Grüße
Bernd

P.S. Schöner Rahmen. Die Farbe hamoniert sehr gut mit den gelb/silbernen decals.


----------



## Briggtopp (4. Juli 2009)

Hey Super Ding Christian  Glückwunsch.
Was man so alles bei Kneipenbesuchen erlebt  Und so wie ich Dich kenne wirds am Ende ein Höllengerät von Bike


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Juli 2009)

Bei den älteren Bontis mit den gerade abgeschnittenen Decals war wohl auch ein Steuerohrlogo verklebt, zumindest ist an dem Bonti in der Bike 6/93 eins dran.
Mein schwarzes Bonti (welches mir leider zu gross ist) ist eines der letzten, es hat die gestossenen Sitzstreben nicht mehr, und auch schon die geänderte Zugführung für einen normalen Toppullumwerfer ohne Umlenkrolle.
Das Metallic Deep Blue Bonti welches ich zum Glück ergattern konnte müsste zeitlich zwischen dem schwarzen und Christian liegen. Es hat alle "alten" Rahmendetails samt Umlenkrolle aber schon die neueren Decals.
Das Anti-Chainsuck-Device scheint aber auch mal geändert worden zu sein, zumindest sieht das bei Christians Rahmen anders aus.

Christians Rahmen sollte auch ein "Race" sein und nicht ein "Race Lite" wie meine beiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exracer (4. Juli 2009)

Ja richtig, ist defintiv ein Race.

Und wie gesagt, das ACD wurde geändert, m.W. in etwa von ´93 auf ´94.

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Juli 2009)

Jawohl, es ist ein Race. 
Er wiegt übrigens 2.042 Gramm mit ACD, bei dieser Größe gar nicht mal schlecht für das Baujahr.

Danke für Eure Infos, ich werde Herrn Deger mal anschreiben.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. Juli 2009)

Der schwarze wiegt 2032g, ist aber auch recht gross (53cm M-OK SR)


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (4. Juli 2009)

Hi Christian!
Ich hab gehört,daß es bei dir nen leckeren Kaffee geben soll? 
Würde auch was dafür mitbringen ......





Gruß
Marco


----------



## Henning W (4. Juli 2009)

@Stylzdavis: Wollte ich dir eigentlich gestern schon schreiben, bei Deiner Bullseye Kurbel ist das große Blatt falsch montiert 

Eddie


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Juli 2009)

wenn die ausfaller so ausschauen ist er aus 92 o. 93






so dann ab 94.


----------



## nico.. (5. Juli 2009)

Ein absoluter Kracher... Der Zustand sieht auch hervorragend aus!
Ich freu mich für Dich 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es bald ein sehr schönes, perfekt aufgebautes Bontrager im Forum mehr gibt!

Viel Spaß damit und viele Grüße nach Berlin 
Nico

ps: Ich war direkt nach der ersten Fahrt mehr als begeistert


----------



## zaskar-le (5. Juli 2009)

Danke! Ich werde mir auch Mühe geben mit dem Aufbau. 

@marco: hast PN! 

Hier noch ein schnelles Foto der Ausfaller, somit prae-1994.


----------



## euphras (5. Juli 2009)

Was für einen Sinn hat es, daß das Schaltauge so weit "herausgeführt" ist? Sollbruchstelle, falls man sich mal das SW abreißt oder andere Funktion?

Ach ja, zum Bontrager Symbol hätte ich noch eine Frage: Ist das ein symbolisierter Pfotenabdruck oder eine stilisierte Orchideenblüte?


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (5. Juli 2009)

Hätte ich ja fast unterschlagen....kam ja schon gestern 







...brauche dafür noch ein 44er Kettenblatt,schwarz,130mm Lochkreis!
Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (9. Juli 2009)

Wo MOUNTAIN BIKES draufsteht wird wohl auch MTB drin sein


----------



## zingel (9. Juli 2009)

schaut schon recht klein aus für dich! ...ich komm am Nachmittag mal nachmessen.


----------



## Cycleshark (9. Juli 2009)

badbushido schrieb:


> Wo MOUNTAIN BIKES draufsteht wird wohl auch MTB drin sein
> 
> ha...die görrisänffarbe kenn ich doch!
> 
> ...


----------



## versus (9. Juli 2009)

badbushido schrieb:


> Wo MOUNTAIN BIKES draufsteht wird wohl auch MTB drin sein



wann packst du denn weiter aus? 

bei mir kam gestern übrigens auch ein paket an. passt, besten dank  

jetzt muss ich mich nur noch trauen die pelle auch ausser haus anzuziehen


----------



## badbushido (9. Juli 2009)

versus schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich mich nur noch trauen die pelle auch ausser haus anzuziehen



Eignet sich sicher auch bestens für Indoor Sport, man sieht auch besser raus wenn der Kopf frei liegt


----------



## versus (9. Juli 2009)

badbushido schrieb:


> Eignet sich sicher auch bestens für Indoor Sport, man sieht auch besser raus wenn der Kopf frei liegt


----------



## kingmoe (10. Juli 2009)

Ganz schön groß, aber zu klein für einen Rahmen...




Ach, das war aber gut verpackt 




Ach ja, und das war auch noch drin ;-)


----------



## one.nomad (10. Juli 2009)

sind das alles gewindegabeln, deren schaf verlaengert wurde?


----------



## Briggtopp (10. Juli 2009)

Nichts aufregendes für den einen oder anderen...aber für mia wa...habe lang danach gesucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (10. Juli 2009)

one.nomad schrieb:


> sind das alles gewindegabeln, deren schaf verlaengert wurde?



2 waren mit Gewinde, 3 ahead - und alle zu kurz.
Und ja, die gelbe hat noch Gewindereste drauf, aber die Innenmuffe ist lang genug ;-)


----------



## lebaron (10. Juli 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


>



Bitte um Aufklärung lieber Moe!

(v.l.n.r)

?, Bologna, Struts, Project2, ?


----------



## mini.tom (10. Juli 2009)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Nichts aufregendes für den einen oder anderen...aber für mia wa...habe lang danach gesucht



kann deine Freude verstehen 
Mfg
Papa Tom


----------



## kingmoe (11. Juli 2009)

lebaron schrieb:


> Bitte um Aufklärung lieber Moe!
> (v.l.n.r)
> ?, Bologna, Struts, Project2, ?



Raleigh (Spinner), GT Bologna, müsste ´ne "lite" sein, Tange Struts, 1995er Kona Project 2, leicht korrigiert (41cm), noch eine Raleigh/Spinner.

Die Schlanksten sind die Schwersten, die beiden Raleighs wiegen 1045g und 1047g, die GT ist selbst mit der Innenmuffe und dem lagen Schaft noch unter 900g


----------



## tonicbikes (11. Juli 2009)

Ein Japaner in Hessen






das kann nur ein K.......











.....Kuwahara sein


----------



## Serotta (17. Juli 2009)

@badbushido 
Kannst du bitte weiter auspacken. Wir wollen das Goldstück sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (18. Juli 2009)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> Ein Japaner in Hessen
> 
> das kann nur ein K.......
> 
> .....Kuwahara sein



Danke, daß Du dich dessen angenommen hast. Traumrad


----------



## badbushido (18. Juli 2009)

Serotta schrieb:


> @badbushido
> Kannst du bitte weiter auspacken. Wir wollen das Goldstück sehen!



Sorry ist ein längeres Projekt, wird wohl ein paar Wochen dauern.

Bis dahin muss ich dich mit sowas trösten.


----------



## maxim-DD (18. Juli 2009)

so, bei mir ist zwar kein paket angekommen, aber ich wahr mal wieder auf dem flohmarkt an der albertbrücke, hat sich wieder gelohnt:





STI     XT 738
SW     XT 737
Stütze Shannon 31,6 x 500 mm , was mach ich damit , mir nen kleinen KLEIN rahmen dazu kaufen, oder vielleicht braucht sie mal jemand
Sattel von nem scott contessa, zum glück steht scott net drauf, ist für meine frau

gruss ronny

verdammt, auf dem sattel steht doch wirklich, ganz klein hinten noch scott drauf, ma mit nagellackentferner ran gehen.


----------



## maka82 (18. Juli 2009)

Die Shannon ist ja scheene. Aber mein Fervor hat doch 31,8 oder irre ich da?
Matze


----------



## CarstenB (18. Juli 2009)

du irrst


----------



## maxim-DD (18. Juli 2009)

klein sollte doch 31,6 haben


----------



## maka82 (18. Juli 2009)

ok, danke


----------



## höhenangst (18. Juli 2009)

also ein Fervor hat 27,2


----------



## CarstenB (18. Juli 2009)

...und die fruehen strassenkleins 27.4mm laut katalog


----------



## maka82 (19. Juli 2009)

ups ja. Hab ich mit dem Außendurchmesser verwechselt -> Umwerfer-Schellenmaß *peinlichpeinlich*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (22. Juli 2009)

so meine damen und herren.

ich hab heut nicht nur ein paket bekommen sondern, bei mir war sozusagen verfrühte beschehrung. ich konnte mir im uk forum einen lang ersehnten traum erfüllen, auch wenn das buget dafür eigentlich nicht da war. aber bei so classic gelumpe muss man halt zuschlagen wenn sich die möglichkeit ergibt. das kleinzeug gehört schon zum aufbauplan.

also das...





plus das...





ergibt das...





ich freu mich auf jeden fall riesig. und wenn ihr bock habt könnt ich euch mit einem aufbauthread langweilen.

freudenspringende grüsse
kay


----------



## Inigo Montoya (22. Juli 2009)

fein, fein das merlin! bin sehr für aufbauthread


----------



## chowi (22. Juli 2009)

Kay, Kay, Kay, was soll bloß aus dir werden,
und ick dachte, nur icke hätt ne Macke...

Geilet Teil, det *Mörlinn*!

Mir is dieset zähelastische Geröhr ja immer bissl zu weich...

Gruß chowi


----------



## chowi (22. Juli 2009)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> fein, fein das merlin! bin sehr für aufbauthread



Watt denn sonst,
spinnt wo der Potsdamer (im Volksmund auch Radler genannt)
sowat in Frage zu stelln...
Gruß chowi


----------



## Koe (22. Juli 2009)

und wenn ihr bock habt könnt ich euch mit einem aufbauthread langweilen.



unbedingt 

sehr schön das merlin.
ein merlin steht auch noch bei mir auf der wunschliste.

gruß stefan


----------



## Deleted 15311 (22. Juli 2009)

MoinMoin

....dat is man sehr lecker dat Merlin,ist auch ein Grund für meine zum Teil schlaflosen Nächte,weils noch fehlt...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch dir,bei sowas spielt das Budget doch immer ne untergeordnete Rolle gell?(Bei mir zumindest,was mich regelmäßig an den Rand des Ruins treibt....)
Aber trotzdem hab ich einen riesigen Grund zur Freude dank eines Forumsmitgliedes und weil ich zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort war...
Seht selbst:



BOX Levers Nr.020-02-97


....nach langer,langer Suche und einem knapp verpassten Verkauf hat sich das stündliche reinschauen in den Classicbasar doch noch gelohnt!




Grüße

Nils


----------



## Henning W (22. Juli 2009)

@wtb_rider 
 Ein Al Mar Sere 2000 

Wirklich sehr schön, sehr, sehr schön ! Du hast Stil 

Eddie


----------



## wtb_rider (22. Juli 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> Watt denn sonst,
> spinnt wo der Potsdamer (im Volksmund auch Radler genannt)
> sowat in Frage zu stelln...
> Gruß chowi



is ja jut ick mach ja schon,...

bis gleich,
gruss kay


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Juli 2009)

SHIVER schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> 
> ....dat is man sehr lecker dat Merlin,ist auch ein Grund für meine zum Teil schlaflosen Nächte,weils noch fehlt...
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch dir,bei sowas spielt das Budget doch immer ne untergeordnete Rolle gell?(Bei mir zumindest,was mich regelmäßig an den Rand des Ruins treibt....)
> ...



darf man fragen was du gelöhnt hast?
hab noch ein nos paar hier und würde es gerne verticken.
kannste wennste magst mir mal als pn senden.







sehr sehr coole marzialische teile (im sinne von grob).
gibt nicht viele von.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (22. Juli 2009)

....du hast PN

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Dein Zassi??Hammergeil!!!


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Juli 2009)

SHIVER schrieb:


> ....du hast PN
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...




das zassi ist leider nicht meins.


----------



## zaskar-le (23. Juli 2009)

Neulich, nachts. Es sprach eine Stimme zu mir: "Der Mensch solle mindestens zwei Fahrräder besitzen". Ich glaube, es war Gott. OK, kein Problem, dachte ich mir. Ich selbst hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt zwar schon zwei Räder, aber es gab ja noch Plan B. Und so geschah es, dass heute folgendes Paket bei mir im Büro abgegeben wurde:






Nach dem Auspacken waren sämtliche Probleme dieser Welt verdrängt und vergessen. Der schillernde Star dieses Tages musste allerdings noch einige Zeit im Empfang ausharren. Kommentare wie "Äääh, Herr XXXXX, was soll denn das bitteschön sein?!" oder "sehr individuell" prallten an mir und dem Grünling ab - man hat ja ein dickes Fell. Banausen! 






Nachdem nun jeder seinen Kommentar abgegeben hatte  wurde es mir und dem Kleinen dann doch zu bunt, und wir machten uns auf in heimatliche Gefilde. Schließlich wollten wir uns noch richtig kennenlernen, also kümmerte ich mich ein wenig um ihn, erklärte ihm, dass die anderen keine Ahnung haben, pflegte und inspizierte ihn und schoss noch ein paar Fotos.





















Nun fragt Ihr Euch: wozu das ganze eigentlich?

Nun... 






...hier ist die neue Eignerin 








Marco, vielen Dank für diesen wunderschönen Rahmen und die sehr nette und perfekte Abwicklung!


----------



## felixdelrio (23. Juli 2009)

Schön, Christian! Ist zwar überhaupt nicht meine Marke aber ich freue mich, dass Du Jana ein so tolles Geschenk machst. 

P.S. Wann gibts denn wieder einen Kaffee, Herr Nachbar?!
P.P.S. Deine Mitarbeiter siezen Dich?


----------



## mini.tom (23. Juli 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Schön, Christian! Ist zwar überhaupt nicht meine Marke aber ich freue mich, dass Du Jana ein so tolles Geschenk machst.
> 
> P.S. Wann gibts denn wieder einen Kaffee, Herr Nachbar?!
> P.P.S. Deine Mitarbeiter siezen Dich?




Glückwunsch Jana und dir natürlich auch Christian 
 Sandra möchte kein Rad mehr - das finde ich sehr sehr Schade 
meine Marke ist es ja auch nicht, aber die Farben sind schon sehr schön anzuschauen 
Wollte Jana das Klein denn gleich kleiner machen oder wozu liegt die Schere auf dem Tisch ? 
und noch was Chrsitian mach bitte diese komiscehn Kabeldreiecke ab - die sehen ja furchtbar billig aus 
Ps: wenn du silberne Mojo´s brauchst melde dich bei mir 
Tom


----------



## zaskar-le (23. Juli 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Schön, Christian! Ist zwar überhaupt nicht meine Marke aber ich freue mich, dass Du Jana ein so tolles Geschenk machst.



Jana hat sich auch mächtig gefreut, und mir fiel ein Stein vom Herzen, dass auch ihr die Farbe gefällt. Ich bin gespannt, ob das auch beim Fahren funktioniert und der Rahmen Jana wirklich Spaß macht. Schließlich ist das Rascal von der Geo ja ein echter Sportler, das Voodoo im Vergleich fast ein Tourenrad. Aber ich bin da guter Dinge 



felixdelrio schrieb:


> P.S. Wann gibts denn wieder einen Kaffee, Herr Nachbar?!



Ich bin die nächsten 4 Wochen knackedicht, da das halbe Büro am Strand liegt und ich mal wieder durchziehe. 
Danach auf jeden Fall! Bring' bitte mindestens Micha, Alex, chowi und Claudi mit!



felixdelrio schrieb:


> P.P.S. Deine Mitarbeiter siezen Dich?



Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (23. Juli 2009)

Toller Rahmen!

Jedes Mal wenn ich so jungfreuliche Kleins sehe, denke ich mir "was für geile Teile". Selbst haben würde ich aber keins wollen - naja obwohl...

Tolles Teil!


----------



## gtbiker (23. Juli 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Neulich, nachts. Es sprach eine Stimme zu mir: "Der Mensch solle mindestens zwei Fahrräder besitzen". Ich glaube, es war Gott. OK, kein Problem, dachte ich mir.


 Herrlich geschrieben! 
Und der Rahmen, diese Farbe....
Viele Grüße in die große Stadt!


----------



## Briggtopp (23. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch mein Bester. Tolle Farbe Christian


----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. Juli 2009)

MoinMoin

....und in was für einem perfekten Zustand,sehr sehr lecker das KLEINe,auch wenns nicht so ganz mein Farbton ist....aber mir solls ja auch nicht gefallen sondern deiner Frau!
Definitiv ein Kunstwerk,ich meine auch mal gehört zu haben,das ein KLEIN nach einer gewissen Zeit eingehen soll wenns zu lang allein bleibt,....das ist wie bei Kanarienvögeln(Glaub ich zumindest...)oder wie war das gleich nochmal?? 

Auf jeden Fall Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch...

P.S.Gehts euch gut,lang nix mehr gehört?

Grüße aus der schönsten Stadt der Welt
Nils


----------



## zaskar-le (23. Juli 2009)

Danke, danke. Jungfräulich ist er nicht, und das ist auch gut so, weil er so bezahlbar blieb. Die paar Macken, die er hat und von denen ich vorher wusste, habe ich natürlich auch nicht abfotografiert. Außerdem eignet er sich so prima zum Fahren. 

Ich kann jedem, der noch nie ein Klein in diesen schönen alten Farben intensiv beäugt hat nur empfehlen, sich mal vor so ein Ding zu setzen und sich ggfs. auch von alten Vorurteilen zu befreien. Die Verarbeitung, die Details, die Wertigkeit allgemein und natürlich auch die Farben ziehen einem glatt die Schuhe aus, und man sitzt in den ersten Minuten erstmal mit offenem Mund vor diesen Prachtstücken und träumt vor sich hin. Ist wirklich ein Erlebnis. Bei mir ist das auch noch nicht lange her, und dafür ist man gottlob nie zu alt.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. Juli 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich kann jedem, der noch nie ein Klein in diesen schönen alten Farben intensiv beäugt hat nur empfehlen, sich mal vor so ein Ding zu setzen und sich ggfs. auch von alten Vorurteilen zu befreien. Die Verarbeitung, die Details, die Wertigkeit allgemein und natürlich auch die Farben ziehen einem glatt die Schuhe aus, und man sitzt in den ersten Minuten erstmal mit offenem Mund vor diesen Prachtstücken und träumt vor sich hin. Ist wirklich ein Erlebnis. Bei mir ist das auch noch nicht lange her, und dafür ist man gottlob nie zu alt.



....zu denen gehöre ich leider auch,aber alles was Rahmen/Teiletechnisch ins grüne geht kann ich persönlich irgendwie nicht ertragen,warum auch immer,aber über Geschmack will ich hier nicht streiten(Um meine Meinung diesbezüglich evtl.zu ändern,müßte ich dir einen Besuch androhen aufn Käffchen..)....bei allem anderen kann ich dir nur uneingeschränkt beipflichten!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## zaskar-le (23. Juli 2009)

SHIVER schrieb:


> aber alles was Rahmen/Teiletechnisch ins grüne geht kann ich persönlich irgendwie nicht ertragen



...dann musst Du bei einem meiner hoffentlich nächsten Beiträge nochmal richtig stark sein und auf die Zähne beißen, Nils  



SHIVER schrieb:


> Um meine Meinung diesbezüglich evtl.zu ändern,müßte ich dir einen Besuch androhen aufn Käffchen



...diesbezüglich lasse ich mir doch gern drohen 
Wenn Du mal in meiner Ecke bist melde Dich einfach - vielleicht passt's ja.


----------



## Koe (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Christian und Jana,

wunderschöner Rahmen, glückwunsch zu dem schönen Stück.
Ich freu mich schon auf Fotos vom Aufbau.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Protorix (23. Juli 2009)

Die Bilder machen aber sehr viel Lust... vor allem das wo "LEIN" draufsteht ... mann mann das sieht geil aus! 
Postet doch nur noch alte dreckräder...so kommt doch kein mensch von der sucht los ... 
menno... wie nennt man die farbe des rascals? 
Es ist dir echt gelungen diese Farben einzufangen ... 
hmmm  nein keller ist voll 
viel spass damit !


----------



## Deleted 15311 (24. Juli 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...dann musst Du bei einem meiner hoffentlich nächsten Beiträge nochmal richtig stark sein und auf die Zähne beißen, Nils
> 
> 
> 
> ...




....das dürfte mir nicht schwer fallen,deine stimmigen Aufbauten überstrahlen jedes grün.....zumal im Klein ja auch nochn bißchen blau mit drin ist,das ist ja nicht ganz so schlimm...duckundweg....

P.S.Das könnte schneller passieren als du denkst,Berlin is nicht weit weg.....

Grüße

Nils

Ach ja....Danke nochmal für Ze´...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (24. Juli 2009)

Endlich  





Die Kurbel ist schwarz glänzend und die Decals unter einer Folie geschützt - OH Mann bin ich glücklich


----------



## Freistiler (24. Juli 2009)

Feine Sache! Und ich hatte schon gehofft die erscheint gleich im Basar als ich sie im Fotoalbum gesehen hab'.(-;


----------



## Ketterechts (24. Juli 2009)

Freistiler schrieb:


> Feine Sache! Und ich hatte schon gehofft die erscheint gleich im Basar als ich sie im Fotoalbum gesehen hab'.(-;



Da halt ich es eher wie Charlton Heston - OUT OF MY COLD DEAD HANDS


----------



## zingel (24. Juli 2009)

und wie sich das gehört im Std-Lochkreis!


----------



## cleiende (24. Juli 2009)

"Männerkurbel" halt. Glückwunsch.


----------



## bekr (25. Juli 2009)

habt Ihr für mich mal kurz die versand-formen und -kosten aus den staaten für ein stahlrahemn mit starrgabel?
um genauer zu sein aus colorado springs, CO, Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika
z.B. usps? ups? fedex usw..???

danke


----------



## CarstenB (25. Juli 2009)

USPS priority international. $60-70 tippe ich mal je nach gewicht. UPS und FedEx geht natuerlich auch ist aber deutlich teurer.


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Juli 2009)

Nicht direkt angekommen, sondern abgeholt.
Ridgeback 700 Bj. 1990, bis auf die Reifen original.
Stand aber wahrscheinlich die ganzen 19 Jahre draußen.



Der Lenker war mal pink.



Antrieb ist komplet LX


----------



## Rennkram (27. Juli 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (27. Juli 2009)

wenn du den passenden vorbau brauchst meld dich, hab einen in 120mm und einen in 140mm 
gruss kay


----------



## Rennkram (27. Juli 2009)

120 ist wahrscheinlich zu lang.
Muss ich schauen ob das passt. Ich meld mich, danke


----------



## cleiende (27. Juli 2009)

In Rot, wie schön. Mein VLR ist grün. Die Schweissarbeiten sind immer wieder hübsch anzusehen.
Kürzer als 120mm wirst Du kaum einen Kastan Vorbau bekommen, die gute alte Zeit der "Ofenrohre".


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. Juli 2009)

und ich hab das kastan-rahmen in alu poliert hier. 

ehemals von bike24


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Juli 2009)

schon nen tach da aber wunderschön.....

mavic sup 117 felgen mit campa naben und cassette.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. Juli 2009)

Matze010 schrieb:


> und ich hab das kastan-rahmen in alu poliert hier.
> 
> ehemals von bike24




sollte natürlich "den" heißen. peinlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (29. Juli 2009)

...ich war heute beim...




...raus kam das...




...und das...




...und zu guter Letzt noch das...




Gruß
Micha

ps. Detailsbilder folgen...


----------



## divergent! (29. Juli 2009)

bei so alten sachen würde mich jetzt mal interessieren was der zoll von dir hören wollte. so zwecks wert usw.


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Juli 2009)

Micha, sehr schön, Glückwunsch. Endlich ist er da. 

Ein echter Straßenkreuzer!


----------



## felixdelrio (29. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt, Micha.


----------



## newsboy (29. Juli 2009)

ah, dir ist das blaue zeugs... hier passts dann auch besser.


----------



## zingel (30. Juli 2009)

und wieder ein verchromtes Geschwür mehr in Europa ...aussehen tun sie ja geil, aber 
beim Gewicht ist irgendwas falsch gelaufen.

Sind bei deinem die Decals noch drauf?

und beginnt die Rahmennummer mit GT5..... ?


----------



## kadaverfleisch (30. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> bei so alten sachen würde mich jetzt mal interessieren was der zoll von dir hören wollte. so zwecks wert usw.


 
...nachdem was man dafür bezahlt hat, wird die Zoll- und Einfuhrsteuer berechnet.



zingel schrieb:


> und beginnt die Rahmennummer mit GT5..... ?


 
Nein






newsboy schrieb:


> ah, dir ist das blaue zeugs... hier passts dann auch besser.


 
Jup, is mir. Find ich auch.



felixdelrio schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt, Micha.


 
Ich auch.



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Micha, sehr schön, Glückwunsch. Endlich ist er da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Endlich ja, lag aber daran, weil ich noch gesammelt habe.
Jetzt kann ich endlich standesgemäß zur Eisdiele cruisen, bling bling.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## felixdelrio (30. Juli 2009)

Da brauchts aber noch ein wenig TLC ...


----------



## zingel (30. Juli 2009)

die 5 steht wohl auch bei dir für 1985, zumindest stimmt das mit bisher 
allen GT's der 85er Bauform überein. Die 86er sind ja schon anders.

Viel Spass beim Aufbau! ...Blau kommt gut!


----------



## CarstenB (31. Juli 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> und wieder ein verchromtes Geschwür mehr in Europa ...aussehen tun sie ja geil, aber
> beim Gewicht ist irgendwas falsch gelaufen.
> 
> Sind bei deinem die Decals noch drauf?
> ...



ach was, 3000gramm rahmengewicht ist doch voll ok 

prima, dass alles gut angekommen ist 

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfmaschine (31. Juli 2009)

Gestern war bei mir Weihnachten!

Post aus Übersee! Eine Überaschung für mich waren die Orange farbenen 
BULLSEYE Naben!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (31. Juli 2009)

Hier der Rest vom Inhalt!


----------



## wtb_rider (31. Juli 2009)

toll du bist zu beneiden, wenn ich mal gross bin kommt mir auch noch ein klein ins haus.

herzlichen glückwunsch.
viel spass damit gruss
kay


----------



## Kampfmaschine (31. Juli 2009)

Ja danke, werd´ich haben. Heute Abend die Erste Runde drehen.

Könnt nich schon Feierabend sein?????!!!!!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (31. Juli 2009)

Wo ist den der Unterschied zwischen den 85ziger und 86ziger Timberline´s (außer die Position der Hinterradbremse und die Form der Kettenstreben)?
Oder meiste Du den Anfang der Rahmennummer? Meins fängt mit T6 an.
Bin schon sehr gespannt, müßte dann das dritte chrom-blaue Timberline sein


----------



## stefan9113 (31. Juli 2009)

Hi,

nur ein ganz kleines Brieflein, aber ein schönes ....







bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Tria (31. Juli 2009)

So, nun wird mein "erster" klassischer LRS endlich fertig. Ist zwar nicht alles ganz period correct zusammengestellt. Aber mir gefällts trotzdem.






So nun noch die erste Pelle drauf.


----------



## Koe (7. August 2009)

Hallo,

heute nach langem warten endlich eingetroffen. Sie hat die Reise von Ungarn nach Deutschland gut überstanden.






Ist Sie es auch wirklich?





Ja, zum Glück und für mich mit eine der schönsten Starrgabeln.







Gruß Stefan


----------



## goegolo (7. August 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (8. August 2009)

Koe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute nach langem warten endlich eingetroffen. Sie hat die Reise von Ungarn nach Deutschland gut überstanden.
> 
> ...



da kenne ich wesentlich besser eingepackte gabeln... 
hauptsache wir haben beide unsere freude.

a.


----------



## Koe (8. August 2009)

da kenne ich wesentlich besser eingepackte gabeln... 
hauptsache wir haben beide unsere freude.

a.



da muss ich dir recht geben. die verpackung war unter aller sau.

und die bonti läuft außer konkurrenz.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (8. August 2009)

Koe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute nach langem warten endlich eingetroffen. Sie hat die Reise von Ungarn nach Deutschland gut überstanden.
> 
> ...






Hatte ich auch unter Beo. Aber paste leider net rein, zu kurz.
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## wtb_rider (12. August 2009)

hallo freunde des erstarrten billdes

da unser forum ohne vernüftige bilder eher so hörspiel mässig wäre, muss man natürlich auch dafür sorgen das unser schätzchen vernünftig pictographiert werden.
das wir demnächst mit diesem schätzchen passieren.





jetzt gehts soo ab!
gruss kay


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. August 2009)

Genau Kay, ohne Biler wäre das Forum nicht mal halb so schön  , ich brauch erst mal ein Weitwinkelobjektiv


----------



## versus (12. August 2009)

glückwunsch. wird mit so was nicht auch in willisau rumgeballert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (12. August 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> hallo freunde des erstarrten billdes
> 
> da unser forum ohne vernüftige bilder eher so hörspiel mässig wäre, muss man natürlich auch dafür sorgen das unser schätzchen vernünftig pictographiert werden.
> das wir demnächst mit diesem schätzchen passieren.
> ...



... wie wo was wieviel?

ganzlieb
flo


----------



## zingel (12. August 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wird mit so was nicht auch in willisau rumgeballert?



...mit ner Wummel vorne drauf 







 ...und damit nix kaputtgeht sorgt ein Pelicase











*viel Spass beim Spielen!*


----------



## versus (12. August 2009)

zingel schrieb:


>



und die wumme im trikotäschchen?


----------



## Radlerin (12. August 2009)

Könnte größenmäßig vielleicht in nen Flaschenhalter passen?


----------



## hendr1k (14. August 2009)

Hab auchmal was schönes bekommen, ein 92er Equipe


----------



## 93tilInfinity (21. August 2009)

...Heute mit der Post gekommen ist dieses nette Stück Sperrgut:






















"Sator BoltXTcomp"
...ein hübsches XT Teilelager... leicht schmutzig aber alles in allem in sehr gutem Zustand...
Zudem ein Satz Araya-RM17 Felgen mit gut erhaltenen Skinwall Megabyte 2.1" Reifen, Tioga Griffen und ein Avocet Sattel.
Von dem Hersteller habe ich noch nie gehört, laut Aufkleber Made in Taiwan, designed in Österreich... interessante Kettenstreben...
Ich denke die chf 180.- die ich bezahlt habe ist es allemal Wert.

Kennt jemand die Marke Sator?

Gruss Andreas


----------



## memphis35 (21. August 2009)

Hallo

Sator ist ein " uralt " Shop in Wien ( gibt es noch immer ) der div. Fahrräder baute und bauen ließ. Keine Ahnung wie es jetzt dort aussieht und was die jetzt haben . Da ist der Shop http://www.sator-bike.at/

Mfg  35


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. August 2009)

Ausnahmsweise mal andersherum, heul heul, ein grosses Paket ist gegangen 

Mach's gut Bonti, ich hoffe Du wirst gut behandelt, aber das was ich gehört habe klingt schon vielversprechend


----------



## 93tilInfinity (21. August 2009)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Sator ist ein " uralt " Shop in Wien ( gibt es noch immer ) der div. Fahrräder baute und bauen ließ. Keine Ahnung wie es jetzt dort aussieht und was die jetzt haben . Da ist der Shop http://www.sator-bike.at/
> 
> Mfg 35


 
^danke für die Info


----------



## andy1 (24. August 2009)

sooo, habe da jetzt was ganz ähnliches abgeholt (also nicht im Karton):



























die Sonne ist schon etwas weggegangen als ich gestern abend die Fotos gemacht habe.
Komplett XT mit Tektrobremshebeln.
Werde aber XT-Daumies dranmachen und XT-Bremshebel und die Schnellspanner noch tauschen, dann scheint es mit stimmig zu sein.
Mal schauen wie es sich fährt, ist mir evtl. etwas groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boca23 (24. August 2009)

.... ein kleines Paket mit schönem Inhalt:





mmmmh. Rennradkurbel ????





Nööö, 3fach! FC-B124, die kleine Schwester der FC-6206, in sehr gutem Zustand (Baujahr 1987).
Aber da fehlt doch was...wühl...kram...ahhh:





...was man nicht alles fürn schei.. jahrelang für diesen einen Moment aufhebt

Sie kommt an mein 87er Colibri .


----------



## 93tilInfinity (24. August 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> sooo, habe da jetzt was ganz ähnliches abgeholt...


 
Hübsch hübsch...quasi das Gegenstück zu einem ECS-Hinterbau   Ich werde meinen Sator-Rahmen jetzt, nachdem Ich die komplette XT (730er/735er Mix) runter habe, mit ein anderen Teilen bestücken, und dann meiner Freundin schenken... 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## andy1 (25. August 2009)

93tilInfinity schrieb:


> Hübsch hübsch...quasi das Gegenstück zu einem ECS-Hinterbau   Ich werde meinen Sator-Rahmen jetzt, nachdem Ich die komplette XT (730er/735er Mix) runter habe, mit ein anderen Teilen bestücken, und dann meiner Freundin schenken...
> 
> Gruss Andreas



Hi Andreas,

ich denke dass dein Sator etwas kleiner ist, von daher gehts wohl aber bedenke dass das Sattelrohr noch weit herauskommt und man eigentlich weiter oben die OR-Länge messen müsste...

Meine Freundin (pardon Verlobte) wollte das Rad gar nicht, ich kann ihr andrehen was ich will sie will nur ihr Specialized Hard Rock haben...
Scheint mir recht sportlich gestaltet und megaleicht isses wohl auch nicht


----------



## kadaverfleisch (25. August 2009)

Moin,

ein wirklich kleines Paket aus Singapore, allerdings so was von GUT verpackt, sprich sicher für den Inhalt, daß ich es euch zeigen wollte:









sowas wünscht man sich öfter 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## 93tilInfinity (26. August 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> ich denke dass dein Sator etwas kleiner ist, von daher gehts wohl aber bedenke dass das Sattelrohr noch weit herauskommt und man eigentlich weiter oben die OR-Länge messen müsste...


 
hallo andy1...ja danke für den Tipp, aber mein Sator ist wirklich sehr klein...Ich habe es noch nicht gemessen, aber Tippe auf ca. 16" Rahmenhöhe.... für ihre grösse von ca 168cm sollte es bestens passen. der Rahmen gefällt ihr ganz gut, aber vielleicht wird er noch umlackiert.
....hübscher als ihr Klein wird das Bike auf jeden...


----------



## eb-network (26. August 2009)

kein paket aber ist trotzdem heute angekommen ;-) nur ein kratzer ansonsten wie neu ;-) ;-) ;-) :


----------



## wtb_rider (27. August 2009)

dit versteh ick nicht. 
ick weiss wo der her ist! als ick den wollte, konnte man den nicht kaufen. 
hmm, da werd ick doch mal nachhaken....


----------



## eb-network (27. August 2009)

hihi ist nicht gekauft sondern nur leihgabe.... ;-) wollt der welt nur mal zeigen das es noch ein sehr gut erhaltenes exemplar gibt ;-) soviel ich weiß ist er unverkäuflich leider ;-(  

aber ich durfte ihn mal in der Hand haben, ihn putzen und Ihn anschauen *LOL*


----------



## divergent! (27. August 2009)

auch ne art von flipflop lackierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (28. August 2009)

Kein Packet, aber etwas vom Lackierer.....





mehr dazu in Kürze hier.
Lieben Gruß,

Malte


----------



## Briggtopp (31. August 2009)

Heute will ich auch mal wieder


----------



## magas (31. August 2009)

Cook Kurbeln sind immer wieder fein anzusehen. 

was sind das für Kettenblätter - Curve ?


----------



## Koe (10. September 2009)

Nicht mit der Post gekommen ,sondern persönlich abgeholt.

1992er Löcher Flite, ich find ihn klasse.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (10. September 2009)

Uuuii, schick! So einen wollte ich früher immer mal haben...wo hast du den denn aufgegabelt? Der schaut auch noch richtig gut aus!


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (11. September 2009)

Salut,
entdlich...



Philippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (11. September 2009)

Bei mir ist heute auch wieder etwas angekommen, allerdings nicht für mich, sondern mal was für meine Frau, nur sie weiß noch von nix, hoffe es gefällt ihr, wenn es fertig ist.









CILO SWISS Damen MTB Vitus 999 Cr-Mo Rohrsatz (weiß jemand ein ungefähres Bj.), das schweizer Bier passend zum Rahmen gehört aber mir 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## euphras (11. September 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Bei mir ist heute auch wieder etwas angekommen, allerdings nicht für mich, sondern mal was für meine Frau, nur sie weiß noch von nix, hoffe es gefällt ihr, wenn es fertig ist.



Schick, noch mit Cantilever Fanghaken vorne.


----------



## roesli (12. September 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Bei mir ist heute auch wieder etwas angekommen, allerdings nicht für mich, sondern mal was für meine Frau, nur sie weiß noch von nix, hoffe es gefällt ihr, wenn es fertig ist.
> 
> CILO SWISS Damen MTB Vitus 999 Cr-Mo Rohrsatz (weiß jemand ein ungefähres Bj.), das schweizer Bier passend zum Rahmen gehört aber mir
> 
> ...



Der Rahmen ist ja lecker, aber Anker Bier? Da hat die Schweiz also besseres zu bieten (gut, ok, stimmt: Das geben wir nicht raus  ) 

Vom Design und der Rahmenbauart her tippe ich auf 88 oder 89. Mit diesen Schriftzügen war es ein Export-Rahmen.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (12. September 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist ja lecker, aber Anker Bier? Da hat die Schweiz also besseres zu bieten (gut, ok, stimmt: Das geben wir nicht raus  )
> 
> Vom Design und der Rahmenbauart her tippe ich auf 88 oder 89. Mit diesen Schriftzügen war es ein Export-Rahmen.



...es trinkt sich aber weg , habe schon schlimmere Sorten probiert ...

Danke für deine Einschätzung . Export scheint zu stimmen, unter dem Vitus 999 Decal steht auf einem Anderen, daß dieses Rad nicht den Verkehrsregeln entspricht. Gabs sowas nur in GER oder auch in Österreich und der Schweiz?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## roesli (13. September 2009)

Da wir nicht ganz so Regelungswütig sind wie die nördlichen Nachbarn, gab/ gibt es bei uns solche Aufkleber kaum. Ergo: auch ein Hinweis auf den Exportmarkt.


----------



## bekr (14. September 2009)

plus die daheim gleich
=>


----------



## chowi (14. September 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> CILO SWISS Damen MTB Vitus 999 Cr-Mo Rohrsatz (weiß jemand ein ungefähres Bj.),Gruß
> Micha



Micha 88/89 kommt hin ich habe die männliche Variante.
Gruß chowi


----------



## kadaverfleisch (14. September 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> Micha 88/89 kommt hin ich habe die männliche Variante.
> Gruß chowi



Christian,

sehr schön, gibt es Bilder?
Wie hast du ihn aufgebaut?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## chowi (14. September 2009)

Micha, der ist noch nicht fertig,
leider braucht die Gabel noch ne Schaftverlängerung,
mir ist unklar, was da für ein Steuersatz drin gewesen sein soll.

Naja, muß ich Georg noch mal aufn Keks gehn...





der Graurote im Vordergrund...

Gruß chowi


----------



## kadaverfleisch (14. September 2009)

Danke, bei mir ist ein DX drin, ob der Original ist, weiß ich aber nicht zu bestätigen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philippe Carnoy (14. September 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Danke, bei mir ist ein DX drin, ob der Original ist, weiß ich aber nicht zu bestätigen.
> 
> Gruß
> Micha


Salut Micha, Original war mit 500 LX
Philippe


----------



## chowi (14. September 2009)

Meiner ist eher ne sportliche Feile ohne sonstige Anlötteile.

Ich habe nen Shimano 600 eingebaut, leider immer noch zu hoch...

Gruß chowi


----------



## Davidbelize (15. September 2009)

ick freu mir wie "bolle"...........

heut ist er angekommen mein erster nicht gt traum.
der rahmen kratzt zwar an der classik grenze,aber er hat es verdient hier gezeigt zu werden.














neugier ist der katze tod.........







das teil wird übern winter komplett schwarz aufgebaut.

sw xt
sw xt kurbel
und (ich kann nicht anders) mit syncros teilen natürlich.
starr oder federgabel weiss ich noch nicht.
oder hat hier jemand eine dekerf gabel für mich?



herzlichen dank benjamin.


----------



## Der Meeester (15. September 2009)

Sehr schöner Rahmen! Bitte mit Starrgabel aufbauen!


----------



## stefan9113 (15. September 2009)

Hi,

Chris DeKerf macht Dir die entsprechende Gabel, gegen eine kleine Entlohnung natürlich , auch in der richtigen Farbe und mit den richtigen Decals. Verbaut was damals immer ne Judy und die gibts ja noch ausreichend. Ich hab meine damal per Schiff hingeschickt, kostet nicht die Welt dauert nur ewig lang. Und es hat sich gelohnt .
Zumindest hat er mir das damals so erzählt.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## zaskar-le (15. September 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> sw xt
> sw xt kurbel





David, muss man sich Sorgen machen?


----------



## Davidbelize (15. September 2009)

ein bisschen.

















ich entsage zumindest noch dem "r".


----------



## liszca (16. September 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> neugier ist der katze tod.........



Die sind ja süß wie alt sind die?


----------



## Davidbelize (16. September 2009)

16 wochen sacco und vancetti.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (16. September 2009)

Und Dein Hund heisst Bakunin?


----------



## Beaufighter (16. September 2009)

Tiere können auch ganz schön anarchistisch veranlagt sein...


sehr süß deine Samtpfoten


----------



## CarstenB (17. September 2009)

endlich mal wieder ein paket fuer mich  1993er Merlin FS, das hat mir noch gefehlt. 

sehr schoener originaler zustand, fast keine gebrauchsspuren. M900 und no-logo King. nur die laufraeder muessen weichen, zu modern. sind aber auch sehr schoene mit Specialized gelabelten King naben. die syncros teile sind auch nix fuer (m)ein merlin und der korrekte M900 umwerfer liegt schon parat.


----------



## Shamus (17. September 2009)

Top one!


----------



## oldschooler (17. September 2009)

"THE MISSING PIECE"





jetzt bau ich schnell die blaue evans-maschine zusammen und dann gehts endlich ans storm... 

danke an pueftel und vor allem carsten für ihre Mithilfe!


----------



## wtb_rider (17. September 2009)

@ carsten

rischtisch geil.





viel spass damit.
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (17. September 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder ein paket fuer mich  1993er Merlin FS, das hat mir noch gefehlt.
> sehr schoener originaler zustand, fast keine gebrauchsspuren. M900 und no-logo King. nur die laufraeder muessen weichen, zu modern. sind aber auch sehr schoene mit Specialized gelabelten King naben. die syncros teile sind auch nix fuer (m)ein merlin und der korrekte M900 umwerfer liegt schon parat.



viel zu abgemackt... und vor allem viel zu klein! weg damit!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. September 2009)

Carsten,

vor dem Posten bitte den Staub entfernen, der ist nicht Perriod Correct 
Ansonsten schön 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (19. September 2009)

Salut,




Philippe


----------



## Koe (19. September 2009)

der hermesbote war gerade da.































ein teil weniger auf der liste der grünen gesuchten teile.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (19. September 2009)

Hahaaa, da isser ja!

Dann wünsch ich dir noch viiieeel Glück bei deiner weiteren Suche!


----------



## badbushido (20. September 2009)

Philippe Carnoy schrieb:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das ein Bell Image? Der fehlt mir noch in Weiss.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (23. September 2009)

Ich habe mir auch mal Kleidungs- und Sicherheitstechnisch was geleistet. Alles in NOS, der Helm sogar NIB, wobei ich bei dem American Bicyclists League Trikot nicht weiß, aus welchem Zeitraum es ist. Ist einfach schön bunt und gefällt mir.









Gruß
Micha


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (23. September 2009)

Salut Micha
...welcome in club
Philippe


----------



## spezirider (23. September 2009)

superschöner white industries LRS...


----------



## andy1 (4. Oktober 2009)

ein kleines Paket - allzu billig wars nicht dafür "neu".
passt sogar - flattert dann zwar nicht mehr aber geht.

Alpinestars-Trikot:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/482134]
	

[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (6. Oktober 2009)

durfte auch wiedermal hurra sagen...  obwohl der titananteil sinkt stetig.


























a.


----------



## Protorix (7. Oktober 2009)

Endlich mal wieder ein ordentliches Paket! Das macht auch mir wieder Lust nach Teilen zu suchen die ich nicht brauche


----------



## kadaverfleisch (7. Oktober 2009)

Nicht schlecht der Herr, wieder schön gesammelt , so Neureifenfüllmaterial hätte ich auch gerne in meinen Paketen .
Bitte mal mir Unwissendem den Nabenbrand mitteilen 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## newsboy (7. Oktober 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht der Herr, wieder schön gesammelt , so Neureifenfüllmaterial hätte ich auch gerne in meinen Paketen .
> Bitte mal mir Unwissendem den Nabenbrand mitteilen
> Gruß
> Micha



der roll-schinken ist mit 115mm zu breit, micha... 

a.


----------



## S-BEND (7. Oktober 2009)

*Einmal DHL und nie wieder ! *

Beim Versender am 24.9. abgeholt und
'verpackt' ( die Luftpolsterfolie stellt eine Verpackung für 9,90 Euro dar )
und heute geliefert. Für sage und schreibe nur noch 54,80 Euro 
Wenn ich das gewusst hätte. Das war das erste und letzte Mal das
dieser* Mistverein* mir ein Fahrrad geliefert hat !


----------



## argh (7. Oktober 2009)

Das Rad ist doch aber total schön! ISt von ebay, oder?

Die Verpackung allerdings ist wirklich genau das Gegenteil von schön- und Frechheit ist immer noch viel zu nett. Wäre sie etwas stabiler, würde es sich vielleicht lohnen, sie dem Verpacker um die Ohren zu hauen, bevor man das Geld dafür wieder aus ihm rausschüttelt. Aber so...


----------



## mauricer (7. Oktober 2009)

mach lieber drei 3 kreuze, dass das teil unversehrt angekommen ist und du nun nicht von den mühlen der bürokratie gemahlen wirst...

ich bin ja froh, dass ich mein KLEIN mit während dem Versand zugefügter Delle ohne Probleme zurückgeben konnte...

schönes rocky!


----------



## S-BEND (7. Oktober 2009)

Ja, Glück im Unglück. Das Rad ist unversehrt und die Folie hatte
keine Löcher oder Risse von Abschürfungen o.ä.
Trotzdem ist sowohl Preis, Lieferzeit als auch Verpackung eine
Frechheit. Der Lieferjunge von DHL wollte auch noch das ich das
Rad an der Haustür abhole 
Von deren Internetseite über Maxitransport:

Wir holen Ihre Gegenstände bei Ihnen ab und transportieren sie 
nicht nur von Haustür zu Haustür, sondern von Zimmer zu Zimmer. 

Er: Ja ich liefer das Fahrrad, kommen sie dann runter ?
Ich: Wozu ?
Er (ungläubig gereizt): Na um dit Fahrrad entgegenzunehmen.
Ich: Wieso, sie liefern doch von Zimmer zu Zimmer !
Er: Wat is, wir liefern von Zimmer zu Zimmer ?
Ich: Ja, sie liefern von Zimmer zu Zimmer oder von mir aus auch
        von Wohnungstür zu Wohnungstür.
Er: Schweigen
Ich: Hinterhaus, dritter Stock.
Er: Na ja, von mir aus.

*Ich suche für dieses Rocky noch einen Vorbau (1-1/8) und einen
Lenker von Syncros. Wer was rumliegen hat, bitte melden. *


----------



## felixdelrio (7. Oktober 2009)

Mir gefällt das Rocky auch sehr gut. Sehr schönes Teil, schöner Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonicbikes (7. Oktober 2009)

schöner Elevator, nur der RockRing muss ab....und nen bischen Luft auf die Reifen!


----------



## CarstenB (7. Oktober 2009)

der rockring ist am experience doch original, wie der rest an dem rad anscheinend auch. wuerd ich so belassen.


----------



## felixdelrio (7. Oktober 2009)

Der komische Vorbau war 1991 auch so drauf ...


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Lenker-s...eile?hash=item414963b78c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Inigo Montoya (7. Oktober 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Bitte mal mir Unwissendem den Nabenbrand mitteilen


müsste eine von cunningham "customized'te" Hi-E nabe sein, oder?
wie kommt man an solche sachen!? hast du kontakte zum FBI?!


----------



## S-BEND (7. Oktober 2009)

Bis auf die Pedale und die Vorderradbremse scheint mir alles
original zu sein.

Komplette DX bis auf die Bremsen. Hinten Pedersen (original), vorne 
irgendwas NoName (oder wo soll man die Dinger sonst einordnen ?) 
Felgen sind Wolber AT 20 mit zusätzlichen Aufkleber von DT-Swiss 
Spoke und wheeltech. Vorbau und Lenker haben eine 'Rocky Mountain
 Bicycles'-Lasergravur, der Sattel hat das als Aufdruck. Na ja und dann
die Stütze 

Den Megabites hatte ich zur Begrüßung 4 bar spendiert. Nach ein paar
Minuten gab es einen *Mörderknall*, aber seht selbst:





Bei dem anderen kommt auch schon der Draht zum Vorschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonicbikes (7. Oktober 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> der rockring ist am experience doch original, wie der rest an dem rad anscheinend auch. wuerd ich so belassen.



original hin oder her, sieht trotzdem Schei??e aus.....sorry


----------



## zingel (7. Oktober 2009)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Den Megabites hatte ich zur Begrüßung 4 bar spendiert.


warum tut man sowas?


----------



## S-BEND (8. Oktober 2009)

Tja, ich glaube ich hatte wirklich vorgehabt mit diesen Reifen
zu fahren und unter 4 bar ist es mir einfach zu weich. Im nach-
hinein betrachtet hätte man sie wohl nur noch als Deko gebrau-
chen können. 
Laut Aufdruck beträgt der zulässige max. Luftdruck 4,5 bar, da war ich
ja noch gnädig  Time to say goodby and RIP.

Ich bin kein Verfechter des 'nur original zählt' und ich bin auch kein
großer Rockyfachmann, aber an ein Experience gehört einfach 
ein Rock Ring ran


----------



## andy1 (13. Oktober 2009)

ein unscheinbarer Schuhkarton 
















uiii, ob die Kamera noch mehr Fotos machen will...


----------



## gtbiker (13. Oktober 2009)

das will sie!


----------



## bonebreaker666 (13. Oktober 2009)

Und ob sie das will!!!!


----------



## andy1 (13. Oktober 2009)

ok, ich meiner alten Ixus nochmal ein Foto abgerungen... 






fehlt nur noch eine Bedienungsanleitung für die komplizierte Technik.
dann werde ich wohl nochmal zur Gegenüberstellung und Vervollständigung am Samstag auf dem Flohmarkt mal noch eine miese Plasteversion für 10 Euro kaufen (ok, da läßt sich evtl. noch was runterhandeln).
Wer auch noch eine will...


----------



## gtbiker (13. Oktober 2009)

danke für die Bilder! Feine Sachen sind das! Kommen die wo ran?


----------



## andy1 (13. Oktober 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> danke für die Bilder! Feine Sachen sind das! Kommen die wo ran?


ein Rahmen fehlt mir noch... ist ja eigentlich um 98/99, und ich hätte als Idee bis jetzt nur einen älteren Titanrahmen - also vorerst Vitrine.


----------



## one.nomad (13. Oktober 2009)

Die Bremshebel sind ja mal abartig gutaussehend! *sabber*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (13. Oktober 2009)

S-BEND schrieb:


> *Einmal DHL und nie wieder ! *
> 
> Beim Versender am 24.9. abgeholt und
> 'verpackt' ( die Luftpolsterfolie stellt eine Verpackung für 9,90 Euro dar )
> ...


----------



## roesli (13. Oktober 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> ok, ich meiner alten Ixus nochmal ein Foto abgerungen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gratuliere, und auch viel Spass damit! Hab das Set auch bei rumliegen und freu bei jeder Betrachtung wieder an der feinen handwerklichen Arbeit. Vor allem das Schaltwerk ist ein Alu gewordener feuchter Traum eines jeden Maschineningeneurs 

Sobald ich das nächste Heft beisammen hab, will ich mich mal um einen EGS-Thread kümmern, Erfahrungsberichte sind dann natürlich erwünscht. 

Mit einer digitalen Montageanleitung für das Schaltwerk und die billigen Shifter kann ich Dir aushelfen. Send mir mal Deine Emailadresse per PN, dass ich das durchreichen kann.


----------



## S-BEND (13. Oktober 2009)

Die Verpackung ist von DHL bzw. von der Spedition an die DHL den 
Auftrag bzw. die Abholung weitergegeben hat und das Rad wurde so
von der Spedition verpackt. Kosten für Maxitransport 44,90 + 9,90 Verpackung.


----------



## Briggtopp (13. Oktober 2009)

Endlich ...wer lange sucht...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Photo ist mies, ich weiß, lag an der zittrigen Hand


----------



## Levi Strauss (13. Oktober 2009)

@newsboy ok rück raus mit der sprache woher hast du die naben und wer musste dafür sterben ?


----------



## CarstenB (13. Oktober 2009)

Levi Strauss schrieb:


> @newsboy ok rück raus mit der sprache woher hast du die naben und wer musste dafür sterben ?



er wird es (hoffentlich) nicht kund tun da ansonsten er und alle am deal beteiligten mit betonkloetzen an den fuessen im naechstgelegenen gewaesser versenkt werden...


----------



## newsboy (13. Oktober 2009)

Levi Strauss schrieb:


> @newsboy ok rück raus mit der sprache woher hast du die naben und wer musste dafür sterben ?



wenn ich das sage, müsste ich euch ebenfalls begraben...


----------



## Koe (13. Oktober 2009)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Endlich ...wer lange sucht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meine glückwunsch. wie lange hast du jetzt gesucht? damit ich mich schonmal darauf einstellen kann.

gruss stefan


----------



## Levi Strauss (13. Oktober 2009)

@newsboy  na ich denke bei dir sind sie in guten händen ... hast du ne gabel dafür ? gibts schon pläne ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (14. Oktober 2009)

endlich habe ich sie in fast Neu - waren nur montiert aber nicht gefahren 



mini.tom


----------



## CarstenB (3. November 2009)

ein kleines paeckchen aus der "heimat" 






mit riesig schoenem inhalt, koenig mit rallystreifen 






ohne langes zoegern eingebaut, nun ist das pottsmobil fast perfekt  






morgen oder uebermorgen kommt noch ein paket mit den richtigen reifen, dann ist es endlich ganz fertig...


----------



## Radlerin (3. November 2009)

Extrem schick!


----------



## zingel (3. November 2009)

doch!


----------



## bertel (3. November 2009)

Sehr, sehr schön


----------



## Koe (7. November 2009)

moin moin,
bei mir ist gestern auch ein paket eingetroffen. hatte ich noch was bestellt??????









mal sehen was drin ist.







das sieht mir ja verdächtig nach magura aus. was soll ich denn damit am classicer.









oder vlt. doch nochmal glück gehabt.da sehe ich doch was buntes












grüne maguras??????








puhhhhh, glück gehabt die teile vom eloxierer sind da.













und noch ein bild im urzustand





ich wünsche euch allen noch ein schönes wochenende. ich geh jetzt erstmal schrauben.

gruß stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (7. November 2009)

sind echt schön geworden. hier im forum eloxieren lassen?


----------



## zaskar-le (7. November 2009)

Ah, jetzt sind sie da. Ich bin mächtig gespannt, Stefan!


----------



## Beaufighter (7. November 2009)

Sehr schöne Eloxteile! Ich habe auch noch ein großes Paket hier was zum Eloxieren muss. Darunter sind auch Kookas. Sag mal wie hast du wieder das Moosgummi drauf bekommen?? Das geht doch nicht zerstörungsfrei runter. Bei mir wirds dann orangig. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## divergent! (7. November 2009)

schon mal mit wd40 probiert?


----------



## Koe (7. November 2009)

hallo,

so bin gerade aus dem keller zurück, bin aber leider noch nicht fertig.
sieht aber schon mal sehr schick aus.
bilder folgen.

zu den fragen:

ja hab ich hier im forum machen lassen. der user mad-line hat die teile eloxiert. vielen dank nochmal.

die moosgummis bei den kookas konnte ich mit etwas kraftaufwand einfach runterziehen.
wie du aber sicher gesehen hast hab ich sie auf der äußeren seite abgeschnitten. da waren sie schon eingerissen.

gruß stefan


----------



## bonebreaker666 (8. November 2009)

Sind echt schick geworden die Teile, Stefan!
Freu mich schon, wenn ich sie dann mal im verbauten Zustand begutachten kann!
Ich glaub', ich hätt' nicht aufgehört mit'm schrauben bis ich fertig gewesen wäre


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (14. November 2009)

...."SIE" is da...





..........yeehaaaaa......





....eingebaut is sie auch schon 

...wüsche allen ein schönes Wochenende 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Briggtopp (14. November 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Marco ....ich hab meine noch nicht einbauen können  aber demnächst


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. November 2009)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> ...."SIE" is da...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Schön, dass das wirklich geklappt hat...


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (15. November 2009)

...ich konnt es ja selbst nich wirklich glauben 

Eine Sorge weniger 

Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philippe Carnoy (17. November 2009)

Bell,Bell, Belllllllllll



Philippe


----------



## roesli (17. November 2009)

Bell?


----------



## felixdelrio (17. November 2009)

Der ganz rechte Helm erinnert mich irgendwie an CHIPS ...


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (17. November 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Der ganz rechte Helm erinnert mich irgendwie an CHIPS ...



und bei mir an Gort


----------



## felixdelrio (17. November 2009)

... und Du sagst, ich würde wie ein Eishockey-Spieler aussehen. Mal sehen, wer von uns beiden merkwürdiger aussieht.





Gibt es eigentlich schon einen "Helm-Thread"?


----------



## xtcnrsteam (18. November 2009)

Hurra es ist ein großes Paket aus den USA angekommen


----------



## bonebreaker666 (18. November 2009)

Und was ist drin?


----------



## xtcnrsteam (18. November 2009)

Eine alte Mavic Felge mit Keramikbeschichtung 






Nichts besonderes denkt ihr? Nicht ganz, das Teil hat 28 Löcher. Wusste garnicht, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt Na jedenfalls kann ich damit meinen angeschlagenen Ur-Crossmax wieder fit machen. Das geknarze wegen den gerissenen Speichenlöchern war nicht mehr auszuhalten.


----------



## roesli (21. November 2009)

Gestern angekommen:





Wer weiss, was sich in den hübschen Säcklein verbirgt?

Florian, Du bist präventiv disqualifiziert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertel (21. November 2009)

Mangos de Amor


----------



## divergent! (21. November 2009)

schrumpfköpfe?


----------



## zaskar-le (21. November 2009)

Wer hatte doch gleich diese Leinensäckchen? 

Bontrager oder Salsa?


----------



## höhenangst (21. November 2009)

bei nem 96 Klein Pulse war auch so ein Säckchen dabei, da waren die Reflektoren (vorn / hinten ,Speichen ) drin


----------



## DefektesKind (21. November 2009)

Weihrauch für Weihnachten.
Die gleichen Beutel besitzt auch unser Pfarrer.


----------



## gtbiker (21. November 2009)

MMMMMMMMdddddddddddAAAAAAAAAAAAA
oder je 1kg Kokain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DefektesKind (21. November 2009)

Oder die Muffen eines C-26......


----------



## andy1 (21. November 2009)

KLEIN-Werkzeug?


----------



## roesli (21. November 2009)

Der Schnellste war der Beste





Eigentlich nicht ganz verwunderlich, dass Du es rausgefunden hast, Bertel 

Vier Paar Mangos de Amor NOS - und es hat wohl noch mehr davon an der Quelle


----------



## bertel (21. November 2009)

Und...was hab' ich jetzt gewonnen


----------



## fabiolo (22. November 2009)

Ein schöneres Geburtstagsgeschenk konnte ich mir selber meiner Ansicht nach gar nicht machen    !

Nach zu langem Warten ist es endlich angekommen....









'93 er GT RTS 1 im Originalzustand. Der Zustand ist allgemein sehr gut wobei zu bemerken ist, dass am Hinterbau doch der eine oder andere kleine Abplatzer am Lack zu finden ist. Das Rot ist dunkler, als es auf den Fotos zu sehen ist und vor allem wesentlich schöner als ich eigentlich dachte.

Ich werde noch einen seperaten Aufbau-Thread machen...

ICH FREU MICH!!!


----------



## Splatter666 (22. November 2009)

Mit wieviel Liebe damals die Zugführung gestaltet wurde, finde ich immer wieder toll 
Funktionalität mal aussen vorgelassen 

Ciao, SPlat


----------



## zaskar-le (22. November 2009)

Schön, dann mal gleich doppelten Glückwunsch. 

Sicher, dass es ein 1993er ist? Der Piggyback-Dämpfer kam erst 1994, und auch die Decals sind keine 93er, und sind auch nicht vollständig, z.B. das glorreiche 6061-Kleberli fehlt (nur RTS-1 und ab 1994 Team RTS waren aus 6061er, die anderen RTS aus 7000er). Könnte, wenn der Dämpfer wirklich noch original ist, auch ein 1994 oder 1995 Team RTS sein. Das RTS-1 war 1993 neben dem Xizang das offizielle Team-Racebike, wurde 1994 dann vom "team RTS" abgelöst.

Haben Sie, ach egal , hast Du mal nach der Rahmennummer unter dem Tretlager geschaut? Die ersten beiden Ziffern (01-12) geben den Monat, die nächsten beiden Ziffern das Produktionsjahr an. Danach kommt die vierstellige, fortlaufende Rahmennummer. Ganz rechts steht die Größe, bei Dir eine "18", so aus dem Augenwinkel.

Jetzt aber schnell an den nevr dull-Vorrat und die Muskeln trainieren!


----------



## divergent! (22. November 2009)

schön. da ist es. na dann können wir ja bald unseren aufbauthread starten. meins dürfte in 2 wochen da sein


----------



## fabiolo (22. November 2009)

Also,

@ christian

die Rahemennummer habe ich nicht mehr im zu 100% im Kopf (schreibe grade nicht von zu Hause), aber ich habe sofort die Nummmer gecheckt als ich zu Hause war und es ist aus '03 1993. Habe den Verkäufer nochmal gefragt und er hat mir gesagt, dass er '96 das bike so wie es ist (natürlich nur in neu) von GT auf Grund eines Garantieschadens an seinem alten bekommen hat!
Ne Politur muss ich mir noch zulegen und neue Decals suche ich auch grad schon, scheint aber nicht ganz einfach zu sein....

@ divergent

dann sag Bescheid sobald deins da ist und dann legen wir los!
Auf jeden Fall muss bei mir eine Judy DH ran, da die genau das selbe Rot hat, wie der Hinterbau!


----------



## divergent! (22. November 2009)

cool. zum thema team rts....das hatte doch nen aluhinterbau oder war das bei den älteren team rts nicht so?

judy dh klingt auch gut. und rote john t. maguras


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (22. November 2009)

fabiolo schrieb:


> [...] und neue Decals suche ich auch grad schon, scheint aber nicht ganz einfach zu sein....



...die eigentlichen 1993er Decals sind aber ein wenig "knackiger", da passt Deine aktuelle Bestückung mit dem roten Hinterbau sicher besser - auch wenn die 93er Kleber mit die schönsten sind, die GT je produziert hat. Am Zaskar habe ich 1993er Repros, die hatte tomasius vor einiger Zeit mal für mich gemacht. Die Qualität der Repros ist fast besser als bei den Originalen! Da ich zwischenzeitlich genau das gleiche Problem habe wie Du (auch mein 93er RTS braucht neue Decals), hatte ich bei Tom jetzt nochmal nachgefragt - leider kann er nicht mehr helfen. Auf dem Markt wirst Du jahrelang (wenn's mal reicht) suchen, da sind nur spätere Varianten ab und an im Angebot. Selbermachen ist also angesagt, oder doch Decals aus anderem Jahrgang.

Mehr aber dann drüben bei den GT-Jungs, damit wir hier nicht allzu off-topic werden.


----------



## zaskar-le (22. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> cool. zum thema team rts....das hatte doch nen aluhinterbau oder war das bei den älteren team rts nicht so?



Bei fabiolos RTS-1 (erstes Baujahr) war der Hinterbau aus True Temper-Stahl. Ab 1994 dann hatten nur team RTS und RTS-1 den Aluhinterbau, die "günstigeren" Komplettbikes ab RTS-2 nicht, das war Stahl, aber wohl nicht so edles True Temper-Geröhr. Ab 1996 hatten dann alle RTS den Aluhinterbau, meine ich.


----------



## divergent! (22. November 2009)

aha. mein rts3 hatte ja auch stahlhinterbau. müsste ein 96er gewesen sein. hab ja dann auf aluhinterbau gewechselt. kann ja dann mal nach der rahmennummer schauen wenns da ist.

hab ich schon erwähnt daß ich mich tierisch auf die alte schaukel wieder freue....nein? ok dann tue ich das jetzt mal hier so kunde....ich freu mich tierisch drauf


----------



## elsepe (23. November 2009)

nich groß aber fein


----------



## Beaufighter (25. November 2009)

ebenso klein und fürs Büro zum Bekennen (zumindest die Tasse, die Karten sollten daheim bleiben )


----------



## gtbiker (25. November 2009)




----------



## pago79 (26. November 2009)

Heute ist auch bei mir mal wieder ein großes Paket angekommen...




hmmhhh was da wohl unter der ganzen Folie versteckt ist









ein ziemlich häßlicher Sattel ist es auf jeden Fall.



Aber jetzt kann ich es erkennen..................................................


Ich hab mal wieder einen

en Familien zuwachs

Gruß
Lars


----------



## maka82 (26. November 2009)

ui noch ein Moonrise. Mehr Bilder bitte


----------



## argh (26. November 2009)

Das freut mich sehr für Dich Lars!

Wann darf ich´s mir denn mal anschauen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (26. November 2009)

aah, da ist es gelandet das sunrise, oder war es moonburst...


----------



## pago79 (27. November 2009)

So ist es. Der Verkäufer ärgert sich jetzt glaub ich ein wenig, daß er unnötigerweise die ebay gebühren zahlen muß.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (29. November 2009)

Hi, 
Titan für Grove Titan 
American classic 27,2 (Klein)
Control Tech (Goat) und 
brodie Lenker für ??????



Philippe


----------



## felixdelrio (29. November 2009)




----------



## zaskar-le (29. November 2009)




----------



## Philippe Carnoy (29. November 2009)

Aber er hat auch Etwas bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (1. Dezember 2009)

Gestern - nicht im Paket, sondern per S-Bahn - zu mir zurückgekommen.

Irgendwann hier im Forum gekauft, dann in den Münchner Süden verkauft und nun wieder hier! Mein MB3:


----------



## Splatter666 (1. Dezember 2009)

Seehr schöne Farbkombi... 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## felixdelrio (3. Dezember 2009)

Ein kleines Paket aus Österreich ...





... aber der Inhalt hat's in sich! Ein sehr gut erhaltenes Suntour XC9010 Schaltwerk . Für mein 2010er Projekt ...


----------



## newsboy (3. Dezember 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Ein kleines Paket aus Österreich ...
> ... aber der Inhalt hat's in sich! Ein sehr gut erhaltenes Suntour XC9010 Schaltwerk . Für mein 2010er Projekt ...



aha, du warst der böse böse junge!


----------



## felixdelrio (3. Dezember 2009)

Sorry Ashok, mein Schuss war schneller ...


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Dezember 2009)

Manchmal sind es auch die ganz banalen Dinge im Leben eines Klassikradlers.
Puuh, ist der inzwischen schwer zu finden wenn er gut erhalten und dennoch bezahlbar sein soll!






Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## chowi (4. Dezember 2009)

Ja, icke ooch...





...schönet Sitzmöbel

Gruß chowi


----------



## felixdelrio (4. Dezember 2009)

Ohhh, Chowi


----------



## chowi (4. Dezember 2009)

...für ein bissl italienisches Muffengeröhr...

...spricht eigentlich was gegen mal ne Mischung,
ala Shimpanso Schaltgerödel und Campa Verzögerungstechnik???

Gruß chowi


----------



## stubenhocker (4. Dezember 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> ...spricht eigentlich was gegen mal ne Mischung,
> ala Shimpanso Schaltgerödel und Campa Verzögerungstechnik???


 
sowas tut man nicht!!!! niemals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (4. Dezember 2009)

USPS hat mir auch gerade einen wunderschoenen sattel gebracht


----------



## Slice93 (4. Dezember 2009)

bei mir ist heute auch ein paket gekommen:








mir geht es total auf die nerven, dass die paketzusteller unhöflich sind und generell kein benehmen haben.
z.b der dhl-mann der immer zu uns kommt ist eig fast immer nett zu meinen eltern, aber wenn ich dann das paket annehme, dann geht er die treppe nur zu hälfte rauf und wirft mir das paket vor die füße 
da krieg ich voll den ausraster !
wahrscheinlich denk der: ah, is ja nur ein "kind" das macht schon nichts.

das beste ist: am ende muss er die treppe trotzdem ganz raufgehen um die unterschrift zu holen 
man man man, da werd ich immer böse


----------



## wtb_rider (5. Dezember 2009)

ick bin mir nicht sicher ob von 85 bis 95 solche dinger in der radwelt schon zugegen waren. sei mir nicht böse aber hier biste mit der mütze falsch.
gruss kay


----------



## kadaverfleisch (5. Dezember 2009)

Slice93 schrieb:
			
		

> mir geht es total auf die nerven, dass die paketzusteller unhöflich sind und generell kein benehmen haben.
> z.b der dhl-mann der immer zu uns kommt ist eig fast immer nett zu meinen eltern, aber wenn ich dann das paket annehme, dann geht er die treppe nur zu hälfte rauf und wirft mir das paket vor die füße
> 
> 
> ...



...und mir geht es total auf die Nerven, wenn Kinder die Fehler immer bei den Anderen suchen. Wenn du aufgepasst hättest, was dir deine Eltern und Lehrer beigebracht haben, dann hättest du diesen Fehler nicht begangen...

siehe mein Vorredner

Gruß
Micha


----------



## argh (5. Dezember 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ...und mir geht es total auf die Nerven, wenn Kinder die Fehler immer bei den Anderen suchen. Wenn du aufgepasst hättest, was dir deine Eltern und Lehrer beigebracht haben, dann hättest du diesen Fehler nicht begangen...
> 
> siehe mein Vorredner
> 
> ...





Pädagogische Momente im Classic-Bereich.


----------



## jörgl (5. Dezember 2009)

Die Helme sind eh noch nicht ausgereift... was bringt es, wenn sie Schaden von aussen verhindern, aber offensichtlich hin und wieder einen Schaden von innen her zumindest unterstützen......


----------



## felixdelrio (5. Dezember 2009)

Herrlich ...


----------



## andy2 (5. Dezember 2009)

mal on topic zurueck wenn interesse an condor saetteln besteht ich haette da evtl eine nos quelle


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir sind es 2 Pakete



in wirklichkeit ist die Farbe noch intensiver.
Und das für ein Schwinn Clunker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (5. Dezember 2009)

bei mir kam auch was feines....juhu ich habs wieder...danke peter









und was war drin?

das seht ihr hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6613579#post6613579


----------



## CarstenB (5. Dezember 2009)

juhuu, das letzte puzzleteil ist nun auch da











und direktamente der ordnungsgemaessen bestimmung ueberfuehrt


----------



## andy1 (5. Dezember 2009)

hmmm, ganz nettes Potts 

aber beim XTR-Schaltwerk scheint irgendwas mit einer Feder nicht zu stimmen, ist zu arg geklemmt beim Drehpunkt am Schaltwerksbolzen?

Und der Umwerfer steht so weg, da passen die Radien nicht so schön zusammen von Umwerfer und dem großen Kettenblatt!?

Falls es denn mal gefahren wird... wäre neugierig auf einen Fahrbericht


----------



## CarstenB (5. Dezember 2009)

ist ein M735 schaltwerk.sieht halt so aus wenn es auf dem kleinsten ritzel ist. die kette koennte etwas laenger sein wird da aber auch nichts dran aendern. der M735 umwerfer passt genau zu den M730 kurbeln und ist auch richtig montiert. sieht durch den blickwinkel vermutlich so aus. einen fahrbericht wird es solange es meins ist sicher nicht geben. die fahren sich aber ganz angenehm...


----------



## felixdelrio (6. Dezember 2009)

Sieht super aus, Carsten!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (6. Dezember 2009)

carsten, bewerb dich mit dem potts beim MTB-Classic-Bike 2010 contest und meine volle punktzahl geht in die staaten 

bei mieiner großen reifenlieferung soll ein neuer RITCHEY Racing K Force 26"x 1.9 mit dabei sein. aber leider nur ein einzelner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (6. Dezember 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> mal on topic zurueck wenn interesse an condor saetteln besteht ich haette da evtl eine nos quelle




ich auch. in einem online-shop. die wollen schlappe 159,00 EUR


----------



## tonicbikes (6. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schönes Rad, keine Frage-außer der Vorbau, der sieht Schei$$e aus, sorry, auch wenn er evtl period Correct ist

Achja, und schaue dir nochmals das Schaltwerk an

gruss
tonic


----------



## CarstenB (6. Dezember 2009)

ja, ist schon so'n ding mit den sehgewohnheiten. der vorbau ist fuer den rennradlenker halt noetig - das passt schon. aber ein Y-22 ist zweifellos schoener. zum schaltwerk hab ich mich ja schon geaeussert...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (6. Dezember 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:
			
		

> juhuu, das letzte puzzleteil ist nun auch da



...2.1 oder in gewuenschten 2.35?

Gruss
Micha


----------



## CarstenB (6. Dezember 2009)

2.1" - reicht bei dem rahmen ansich auch. 2.35" sind aber noch immer auf der suchliste


----------



## argh (6. Dezember 2009)

Wahnsinn!


----------



## newsboy (6. Dezember 2009)

unsereins muss sich mit der gabel begnügen... warte nur, wenn ich gross bin.


----------



## divergent! (6. Dezember 2009)

könntest du mal ein bild von der schalthebelhalterung machen. das sieht ja sehr interessant aus. ist die selbstgemacht oder gabs sowas mal zu kaufen?


----------



## tonicbikes (6. Dezember 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ja, ist schon so'n ding mit den sehgewohnheiten. der vorbau ist fuer den rennradlenker halt noetig - das passt schon. aber ein Y-22 ist zweifellos schoener. zum schaltwerk hab ich mich ja schon geaeussert...



Das ist mir schon klar Herr Lehrer, du hast die "geilsten Bikes" und du musst dich bzgl meines 
Kommentar 's auch nicht (persönlich) angegriffen fühlen!


----------



## HOLZWURM (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Also 2,35 RITCHEY Z MAX WCS in Skinwall oder Blackwall sind hier in Belm  für Dich deponiert.

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (6. Dezember 2009)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar Herr Lehrer, du hast die "geilsten Bikes" und du musst dich bzgl meines
> Kommentar 's auch nicht (persönlich) angegriffen fühlen!



das kapier ich jetzt nicht. Ich fand eher deinen Komentar provozierend und 
Carstens Antwort nüchtern sachlich. Für andere wäre das ein Steilpass 
gewesen, dir Unwissenheit vorzuwerfen - zu recht..!?


----------



## tonicbikes (6. Dezember 2009)

Das kapier ich jetzt nicht! 
Habe nur meine Meinung wegens des optischen Erscheinungsbildes (Vorbau) geäußert, bekomme daraufhin gleich eine Retourkutsche bezgl meines Y! Nüchtern, sachlich?

Falls ich hier allerdings was falsch Verstanden habe, tut es mir Leid und ich sage sorry


----------



## divergent! (6. Dezember 2009)

ist doch nu auch wurschtsuppe.....gibts keine kartons mehr zu sehen?

zur not knippse ich noch welche


----------



## tonicbikes (6. Dezember 2009)

ja Richtig, mach' mal bitte


----------



## divergent! (6. Dezember 2009)

ok...hier 3 kisten aus feinster pappe


----------



## tonicbikes (6. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Deleted 30552 (6. Dezember 2009)

zurück zur diskussion! wir sind doch hier schließlich nicht bei retrobike.uk, wo sich alle gegenseitig übertrieben loben.

das ist nunmal das, was potts bikes ausmacht. das "anders als alle anderen" sein. ob es für den einzelnen optisch ansprechend wirken sollte oder nicht ...

gerade ne nette seite im internet gefunden ...

http://sonic.net/~ckelly/Seekay/artofmountainbike.htm


----------



## CarstenB (6. Dezember 2009)

es ging mir nur gegen den strich, dass zwischen sehen und (ver)urteilen keine denkpause war. kommt hier leider zu haeufig vor und diggler, du hast da direkt in die von andy erzeugte kerbe gehauen. falls es hilft, es gibt auch einen normalen vorbau. der ist aber vermutlich dann zu steil um zu gefallen?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (6. Dezember 2009)

och, nöööö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diggler (6. Dezember 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> es ging mir nur gegen den strich, dass zwischen sehen und (ver)urteilen keine denkpause war. kommt hier leider zu haeufig vor und *diggler*,...



was habe ich denn jetzt schon wieder gemacht ich muss aber zugeben das der 2. Vorbau mir besser gefällt


----------



## tonicbikes (6. Dezember 2009)

Sehe ich genauso, der passt meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser ans Potts


----------



## elsepe (6. Dezember 2009)

ich find den gebogenen schöner. ätsch!
macht aber nix ich mag auch anchovis.


----------



## CarstenB (6. Dezember 2009)

Diggler schrieb:


> was habe ich denn jetzt schon wieder gemacht ich muss aber zugeben das der 2. Vorbau mir besser gefällt



nein, du nicht. sorry. tonic meinte ich.


----------



## Levi Strauss (10. Dezember 2009)

im januar bestellt ... aber wenn er halt viel zu tun hat


----------



## gtbiker (10. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (10. Dezember 2009)

Levi Strauss schrieb:


> im januar bestellt ... aber wenn er halt viel zu tun hat



mist, dann warte ich nochmals 2-3 monate?! sehe ich das richtig, war ohne lackierung $50.- weniger?

ach, ja... 

a


----------



## Diggler (10. Dezember 2009)

@ Levi Strauss
Oh, das sieht aber wirklich gut aus Da hat sich die Warterei gelohnt


----------



## Levi Strauss (10. Dezember 2009)

der preis war 500$ was in etwa 340euro sind ... viel aber ich freu mich so der preis is völlig ok 
er meinte mit den anlötteilen aber ohne farbe sind 500 ok ... ich glaube so ne richtige preisliste hat er eh nicht ... der steve


----------



## lebaron (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin verliebt ....




... in eine Gabel!


----------



## spezirider (10. Dezember 2009)

ach du schei$$e ist die schön.


----------



## CarstenB (10. Dezember 2009)

ui, schoen. halt sie in ehren. es schaut so aus, als ob es keine mehr geben wird.
gut, dass ich mir bald noch zwei auf die seite legen werde 

gruss, carsten


----------



## chowi (11. Dezember 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ui, schoen. halt sie in ehren. es schaut so aus, als ob es keine mehr geben wird.
> gut, dass ich mir bald noch zwei auf die seite legen werde
> 
> gruss, carsten



Carsten, drück dich da mal bitte klarer aus!

Hört er auf???

Gruß chowi

P.S. Staubdichtung ist wieder drinnen, war alles komplett zerlegt,
was für ne Fummelei...


----------



## Levi Strauss (11. Dezember 2009)

staubdichtung ? habt ihr etwa federgabeln ? 
ich hab eh schon angst dass der herr potts bald in rente geht und dann werd ich keinen ti-rahmen mehr haben können von ihm ... aber bei den preisen muss ich leider paar jahre sparen ...


----------



## chowi (11. Dezember 2009)

Jenau, Potts Suspensionforks, yeah!

Brauch doch keiner! Es ging um die Naben und ick sage:

"Zu dicker Finger und Präzisionslager zerlegen ist Stress!"

Gruß chowi

P.S.:
Aber ich weiß jetzt, wie es geht!


----------



## newsboy (11. Dezember 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ui, schoen. halt sie in ehren. es schaut so aus, als ob es keine mehr geben wird.
> gut, dass ich mir bald noch zwei auf die seite legen werde
> gruss, carsten



da wird dir eh keine passen! 



chowi schrieb:


> Carsten, drück dich da mal bitte klarer aus!
> Hört er auf???
> Gruß chowi



nicht seine pensionierung steht an, die der type II kronen. die sind nämlich alle... ob nochmals welche gemacht werden, steht in den sternen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (11. Dezember 2009)

Oh, das wird dann aber traurig...


----------



## pago79 (14. Dezember 2009)

Heute waren es sogar 3 Pakete

Cook Bros. Kurbel 




@ Bedrich: Vielen Dank nochmal für das schöne "Geschenk"

Flite Titan von 1991




Rock Shox Quadra 21




Gruß
Lars


----------



## höhenangst (15. Dezember 2009)

durfte heute auch mal wieder ein Paket von der Post holen , vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk 





ist ein Fahr-rad fürs nächste Jahr drin 





so eine geil - grelle Farbe


----------



## mini.tom (15. Dezember 2009)

das sieht aber sehr klein aus das Klein 
Glückwunsch - wirklich ne schöne Farbe
Mfg
Tom


----------



## spezirider (15. Dezember 2009)

sehr schön!


----------



## höhenangst (15. Dezember 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> das sieht aber sehr klein aus das Klein
> Glückwunsch - wirklich ne schöne Farbe
> Mfg
> Tom





sehr KLEIN wäre XS , das ist ein S Rahmen


----------



## höhenangst (15. Dezember 2009)

spezirider schrieb:


> sehr schön!



aber nur von dieser Seite 
von der anderen nur noch schön ( Chainsuck , wurde halt gefahren )


----------



## argh (15. Dezember 2009)

viel spaß mit eurer beute...


----------



## Koe (16. Dezember 2009)

moin moin,

bei mir war gestern und heute schon bescherung.

vielen dank 
@raven1 für die cook-kappen 
@matze010 für die reifen 
@insanerider für deine hilfe. hat mich sehr gefreut dich kennen zu lernen. 







gruß stefan,
der jetzt in den keller schrauben geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (16. Dezember 2009)

Genial, das schaut nach einem freudeerfüllten Abend aus.

Tolles Foto!


----------



## elsepe (16. Dezember 2009)

der luv handle ist aber öde gib den mal besser her....


----------



## Radlerin (17. Dezember 2009)

Nette Bescherung!


----------



## schwabe4ever (17. Dezember 2009)

Hurra, zwar kein Paket,
aber ein Arbeitskollege hat es mir im Kofferraum aus Holland mitgebracht und jetzt kann Weihnachten kommen. Viele Jahre gesucht und nie aufgegeben. War damals einfach zu teuer und es wurde halt ein Windriver
welches ich heute noch habe. Zustand kaum gefahren aber leider 2-3 Lackmacken vom rumräumen. Trotz allem top.
Zwar kein Klein, Fat, Yeti usw. aber auf jeden Fall ein Klassiker

Gruß und schöne Weihnacht

Stefan


----------



## divergent! (17. Dezember 2009)

ja das ist schick. mein bruder hatte mal so ein altes scott. stahlrahmen mit lila und glaub orange mit weißer banderole. ein echt schöner rahmen.


----------



## Koe (17. Dezember 2009)

schwabe4ever schrieb:


> Hurra, zwar kein Paket,
> aber ein Arbeitskollege hat es mir im Kofferraum aus Holland mitgebracht und jetzt kann Weihnachten kommen. Viele Jahre gesucht und nie aufgegeben. War damals einfach zu teuer und es wurde halt ein Windriver
> welches ich heute noch habe. Zustand kaum gefahren aber leider 2-3 Lackmacken vom rumräumen. Trotz allem top.
> Zwar kein Klein, Fat, Yeti usw. aber auf jeden Fall ein Klassiker
> ...



hallo stefan,
klasse bike.
die parallelen zwischen uns finde ich zum teil erschreckend und interessant zugleich.

wir haben den gleichen vornamen, bei mir hat es damals auch nur zum windriver (grün/schwar/weiß) gereicht und geträumt hab ich u.a. auch immer vom america. lustig oder?

gruß stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabe4ever (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi Stefan

Ja, grün /schwarz/ weiß ist es ,mit DX und immer noch im Dienst.

Yeti , Fat usw. waren der wahre Traum aber Rost, Rahmendefekte usw ließen so manchen Traum platzen.
Manchmal ist halt Geiz echt geil...


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Koe (17. Dezember 2009)

ich hab meins auch noch, leider nicht mehr mit original lack. es hat
mittlerweile die dritte lackierung über sich ergehen lassen müssen.
irgendwann erstrahlt es aber wieder in der alten farbkombi.

gruß stefan


----------



## CarstenB (18. Dezember 2009)

juhuu, endlich ist es angekommen. bis sehr neugierig (und nervoes) ob wirklich drin ist, was ich erwarte...






sieht gut aus. interessante verpackung...






YES!!











ein 94er in sehr sehr schoenem originalzustand


----------



## kadaverfleisch (18. Dezember 2009)

Och menno, du hast dein Paket schon, sehr schoen uebrigens.
Meins ist noch nicht angekommen, nagut vorgestern erst bezahlt ;-)

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Diggler (18. Dezember 2009)

@ CarstenB
oha, so ein Paket bekommt man gerne


----------



## Koe (18. Dezember 2009)

moin carsten,

sieht sehr schön aus, traumhaft. ich freue mich für dich das alles geklappt hat.


gruß stefan


----------



## andy2 (18. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich es richtig in erinnerung habe hat er keine teile mehr fuer die type two


----------



## andy2 (18. Dezember 2009)

Matze010 schrieb:


> ich auch. in einem online-shop. die wollen schlappe 159,00 EUR



ich denke meine quelle waere einiges billiger einiges


----------



## Shamus (18. Dezember 2009)

Congrats Carsten!

Nice newspapers...


----------



## Nightstorm95 (18. Dezember 2009)

Carsten ... *verdammt schööönes Attitude *!

LG ... Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezirider (18. Dezember 2009)

carsten - glückwunsch !  tolles rad.


----------



## zingel (18. Dezember 2009)

ja, sehr schöner Sturm!


----------



## hendr1k (18. Dezember 2009)

.. es ist doch nur eine lila Alumöhre


----------



## CarstenB (18. Dezember 2009)

hendr1k schrieb:


> .. es ist doch nur eine lila Alumöhre



pah, geh du mal lieber deine stahlgurken entrosten...


----------



## boschi (19. Dezember 2009)

Da bekommt das Wort "Buntmetall" plötzlich ne komplett neue Bedeutung  ;-) Sehr geiles Attitude!


----------



## höhenangst (24. Dezember 2009)

das (Post-)Christkind war heute pünktlich zur Bescherung da 




 



frohe Weihnachten Euch allen


----------



## divergent! (24. Dezember 2009)

sehr schöner flite, der würde auch perfekt an mein cadex passen


----------



## HOLZWURM (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Tho,as

Verdammt, ein grüner Flite. So einen brauche ich auch noch.

Mir hat man heute einen neuen Omega Bite 2,1 WCS in grau in Neu gebracht.

Frohe Weihnachten

Holzwurm

Und als kleinen Appetitmacher nehme ich gleich meinen neuen KING TITAN Steuersatz 1 inch threaded   mit nach Hause. Der glänzt so schön.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (24. Dezember 2009)

Oh happy day...what a wunderful world...genau am Heiligen Abend...

Liebes Christking sei so lieb,
bring uns keine Gaben,
die es auch im Kaufhaus gibt,
weil wir die schon Haben.

Bring mir ein FROehliches Paket from Down Under via England...






 

 



Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (25. Dezember 2009)

Uebrigens nenn ich das mal schnelles Shipping:

23rd Dec '09 12:56     Shipment picked up. This was signed for by 137344561
23rd Dec '09 16:46     RW Gatwick                             -                         United Kingdom           23rd Dec '09 16:47     Shipment in Gatwick - United Kingdom
23rd Dec '09 16:47     Shipment in Gatwick - United Kingdom. This was signed for by  00:00:00
23rd Dec '09 16:47     Shipment at storage facility in Gatwick - United Kingdom
23rd Dec '09 19:35     Shipment departed from storage facility in Gatwick - United Kingdom
23rd Dec '09 20:53     Shipment at storage facility in London-Heathrow - United Kingdom
23rd Dec '09 21:52     Shipment arrived at storage facility London-Heathrow - United Kingdom
23rd Dec '09 23:30     Shipment departed from storage facility in London-Heathrow - United Kingdom
24th Dec '09 2:22     Shipment arrived at storage facility Leipzig - Germany
24th Dec '09 4:23     Shipment at storage facility in Leipzig - Germany
24th Dec '09 4:54     Shipment departed from storage facility in Leipzig - Germany
24th Dec '09 6:47     Shipment arrived at storage facility Berlin - Germany
24th Dec '09 8:11     Shipment with final delivery courier in Berlin - Germany
24th Dec '09 13:42     Shipment delivered in Berlin - Germany.

Wenn doch immer alles so schnell gehen wuerde 

Gruss
der glueckliche Micha


----------



## Diggler (25. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch zum Yeti, bei solchen Paketen macht auch Weihnachten Spaß Versand war aber wirklich schnell


----------



## Koe (25. Dezember 2009)

moin moin,

glückwunsch zum yeti micha. so schnell geht das halt wenn der weihnachstmann verschickt.

und ich warte seit 09.12. auf ein paket aus den usa.


gruß stefan


----------



## badbushido (25. Dezember 2009)

Cool


----------



## zingel (25. Dezember 2009)

oh! ein sehr schönes! ..ein 1" mit rundem Oberrohr. Jetzt würde mich nur noch die 
Seriennummer interessieren. ...dürfte eine tiefe dreistellige sein.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (25. Dezember 2009)

#604


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## expresso'93 (25. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir ist am Dienstag auch ein schönes Paket angekommen, Inhalt dürfte ja klar sein 

Also schnell raus aus dem Gefängnis und Voilá:





'96er Expresso mit Rollercam-Sockeln und 1" Steuerrohr, da musste das Unterrohr ganz schön geplättet werden 

Euch allen noch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## DerAlex (30. Dezember 2009)

War heute beim Zoll: 







Das ist schon ein Argument, finde ich:


----------



## magas (30. Dezember 2009)

top das Jamis & made by Tom Teesdale


----------



## DerAlex (3. Januar 2010)

Jep! 
Danke, das Teil war echt ein Schnäpple und passt in Farbe, Material und Gewicht super zu meinem Arrow Racing, wobei jenes nicht so schnörkellos gebaut ist, wie das Jamis und auch (noch) sportlicher geschnitten ist. 

Dafür halte ich mich halt bei "Kultrahmen" aus dickwandigen Wasserrohren zurück.


----------



## Briggtopp (4. Januar 2010)

das Brodie


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Januar 2010)

Das kam heute bei mir an



und passend die hier, allerdings schon vor 4 Wochen


----------



## zingel (4. Januar 2010)

die Hebel passen aber nicht wirklich..


----------



## nEsh (4. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch einmal ein paar Pakete bekommen und darin befand sich das hier in NOS...


----------



## Al-Capone (4. Januar 2010)

Schöne Kurbel  Wie teuer war sie und woher 

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## gtbiker (9. Januar 2010)

1174g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (9. Januar 2010)

viel spaß mit dem schnäppchen


----------



## gtbiker (9. Januar 2010)

Danke, werd ich haben


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Januar 2010)

Bei mir kann heute das an



Bullnose Handlebar steht drauf


----------



## zaskar-le (11. Januar 2010)

Dingdong!


----------



## Al-Capone (11. Januar 2010)

Mehr Bilder


----------



## cube elite 1 (11. Januar 2010)

ist es das,was der Karton verspricht?


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (11. Januar 2010)

Auch DINGDONG... aus USA









Philippe


----------



## wtb_rider (11. Januar 2010)

ick habs gewusst,.....
man man man, und mir immer sagen ick bin verrückt.
gruss kay


----------



## CarstenB (11. Januar 2010)

Philippe Carnoy schrieb:


> Auch DINGDONG... aus USA
> Philippe



aah, prima. alles ok? pass auf, dass du die top cap und base plate vom king nicht mit der verpackung weg schmeisst! die teile hab ich da irgendwo fest geklebt.

a bientot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (11. Januar 2010)

Er gehört hier vom reinen Baujahr eigentlich nicht hin, aber da er doch einiges Klassisches in die neue Zeit rübertransportiert hat, sollten wir da mal eine Ausnahme machen. Außerdem muss ich gerade irgendwo hin mit meiner Freude - das Teil ist ein absoluter Traum!


----------



## Der Meeester (11. Januar 2010)

WOW!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön Christian, die Farbe sieht ein wenig aus wie das Perlmuttweiss von Audi aus den 90igern


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (11. Januar 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> aah, prima. alles ok? pass auf, dass du die top cap und base plate vom king nicht mit der verpackung weg schmeisst! die teile hab ich da irgendwo fest geklebt.
> 
> a bientot



Salut Carsten und danke, ich habe alles gefunden
Wir freuen uns sehr (Samuel und ich) 
Der Rahmen ist Grovgantisch ,,,
Phil


----------



## zaskar-le (11. Januar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Sehr schön Christian, die Farbe sieht ein wenig aus wie das Perlmuttweiss von Audi aus den 90igern



Genau, daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern! Die Farbe war damals so mordsmäßig teuer, dass sie nur in homöopathischen Dosen auf den Markt kam. Bei der Auslieferung war man der König, beim Wiederverkauf jedoch... Perlmutt kann man bei Audi übrigens auf Sonderwunsch immer noch bestellen, meine ich.


----------



## nordstadt (11. Januar 2010)

Das Perlmuttweiss ging ja noch aber dieses Perlmutt-Rosa...
Da lob Ich mir doch das VW Perlmutt-Blau (moonlightblue)

C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Januar 2010)

Philippe Carnoy schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist Grovgantisch ,,,
> Phil



Gigangrooverisch Philippe


----------



## chowi (11. Januar 2010)

Sind die Ritcheys nicht gewichtsbeschränkt???

Das hat mich immer davon abgehalten...

Gruß chowi


----------



## stubenhocker (11. Januar 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> das Teil ist ein absoluter Traum!


 
Das finde ich auch  viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## Exekuhtot (11. Januar 2010)

Cooooooles Ritchey


----------



## zaskar-le (11. Januar 2010)

Danke!

Von einer Gewichtsbeschränkung habe ich bei Ritchey noch nichts gehört, aber meine 92 kg wird es schon noch aushalten. Hoffe ich, ich mache irgendwie zur Zeit alles kaputt...


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Januar 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Er gehört hier vom reinen Baujahr eigentlich nicht hin, aber da er doch einiges Klassisches in die neue Zeit rübertransportiert hat, sollten wir da mal eine Ausnahme machen. Außerdem muss ich gerade irgendwo hin mit meiner Freude - das Teil ist ein absoluter Traum!



damn...
aber gibts die dinger nur in einer größe? hab bis jetz nur welche gesehn, die mir wie 19/20" aussehn


----------



## stubenhocker (12. Januar 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> damn...
> aber gibts die dinger nur in einer größe? hab bis jetz nur welche gesehn, die mir wie 19/20" aussehn


 
Mir gehts genau anders; ich stolpere meistens über Ritcheys <19".


----------



## zaskar-le (12. Januar 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> aber gibts die dinger nur in einer größe? hab bis jetz nur welche gesehn, die mir wie 19/20" aussehn



Das täuscht durch die Geo der Ritcheys und durch den Sitzrohrstummel ja auch immer ein wenig. 
Die Ritcheys gab es aber immer in ca. fünf Größen und auch in klein.


----------



## mini.tom (12. Januar 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Von einer Gewichtsbeschränkung habe ich bei Ritchey noch nichts gehört, aber meine 92 kg wird es schon noch aushalten. Hoffe ich, ich mache irgendwie zur Zeit alles kaputt...



sehr schönes Teil - Glückwunsch 
aber:
laut Insider Info ist er nur bis 90kg zugelassen - also darfst und willst du ihn garnicht haben geschweige fahren 
ich wiege nur 86kg und deshalb muss er wohl Berlin verlassen - meine Adresse haste ja und deine Bankdaten - also los gehts - ab in den Karton und nach Franken schicken 
Ps: der Parkettboden sieht aber schlimm aus - soll ich mal zum schleifen kommen ? ;-) 
Mfg
Tom


----------



## Silberrücken (12. Januar 2010)

chowi schrieb:


> Sind die Ritcheys nicht gewichtsbeschränkt???
> 
> Das hat mich immer davon abgehalten...
> 
> Gruß chowi




Ich kann dich insofern beruhigen, dass ich 100 KG wiegende Ritcheyfahrer kenne, deren WCS-Geröhr nach über 15 Jahren Gebrauch nicht sichtbar oder spürbar geschädigt ist. 

Die Rahmen halten also in der Regel schon einiges aus.

Jörg wird das sicher bestätigen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (12. Januar 2010)

Ein Kinderrad??

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/550611]
	
[/URL]

Nein....... Kleinkram 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/550613]
	
[/URL]

...und.....

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/550610]
	
[/URL]


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Januar 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Das täuscht durch die Geo der Ritcheys und durch den Sitzrohrstummel ja auch immer ein wenig.
> Die Ritcheys gab es aber immer in ca. fünf Größen und auch in klein.



da kann ich also doch noch hoffen
darf man fragen wieviel dzu gelöhnt hast? gerne auch per pn.
würd mich mal stark interessiern.


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (13. Januar 2010)

Salut,
super verpackt, danke doc-hille






Philippe


----------



## Kruko (13. Januar 2010)

Heute konnte ich bzw. mein Schatz endlich eine Kleinigkeit vom Zoll abholen 

Was da bloß drin sein mag??











Ah, etwas schönes für den Psyclone 

Eine GT-Kurbel von 1993 im super Zustand


----------



## goegolo (13. Januar 2010)

Goil


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Januar 2010)

[/U]













Wird für mein Schwesterherz  aufgebaut, wird eine Überraschung.

Dazu gleich einmal eine Frage in die Runde: der Rahmen ist eigentlich suspension corrected, ich würde ihn aber viel lieber mit einbauhöhengerechter Starrgabel und dickeren Reifen aufbauen, da der Rahmen schwereres Gelände wohl nur im Ausnahmefall sehen wird und ich die Nerven meiner Schwester nicht mit ollen Elastomeren und/oder Dämpfer-Öllachen strapazieren möchte. Der Aufbau soll entsprechend simpel, pflegefreundlich und haltbar sein. *Hat jemand Ideen zur Gabel?* Ich bin da noch etwas ratlos.

Danke nochmals, Stefan!

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## wtb_rider (14. Januar 2010)

p bone natürlich. wenn nicht sc. die kannst von mir haben. dann musste dich aber schnell entscheiden sonst bin ick die nächste zeit erstmal nicht zu erreichen.
gruss kay


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Januar 2010)

muss es klassisch sein?
kinesis baut doch schöne starrgabeln in allerlei einbauhöhen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön  Beim Test in der MB war ne Fimoco verbaut  Ist der Rahmen so klein oder täuscht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (14. Januar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Sehr schön  Beim Test in der MB war ne Fimoco verbaut  Ist der Rahmen so klein oder täuscht das?



Ich weiß, ich hab' den Testbericht natürlich auch schon auswendig gelernt 
Fimoco ist aber eben gefedert, und das wollte ich ja eigentlich nicht. Der Rahmen ist ca. 41 cm c-c, ist wirklich recht klein, wird aber gut passen.

@kay: gab's die P-Bone mit 1"-Schaft?
@aggressor2: zumindest wollte ich so einigermaßen in der Zeit bleiben, was Neues ist nur eine Notlösung.

Weitere Ideen?


----------



## wtb_rider (14. Januar 2010)

ne glaub nicht,... ist der 1". naja sonst würdest du wohl nicht fragen, wa?
gruss kay


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Januar 2010)

Yup, 1".


----------



## Deleted 30552 (14. Januar 2010)

gabel ... bei ebay gibts gerade eine starre gabel, von der ich denke, daß sie super zu dem rahmen passen würde. nicht von cannondale, ungefahren, 1 bieter, bis jetzt 80 euro, nein, ist nicht meine


----------



## wtb_rider (14. Januar 2010)

denn vielleicht ne pepperoni. ick finde es immer schwer starrgabeln für alurahmen zu finden weil die meisten zu dünne sind. deswegen dieses ganze cannondale generve, sonst hab ick damit nüscht am hut. 

gruss und viel erfolg
kay


----------



## hendr1k (14. Januar 2010)

Pepperoni würde optisch gut passen, aber hat der Rahmen nicht eine starke Federgabelgeometrie ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (14. Januar 2010)

@kay: sehe ich ganz genauso, im Idealfall etwas dickeres Geröhr...
@matze: Du meinst den möglichen Switchblade-Nachbau, oder? Die Form würde mir nicht so gefallen am Rahmen, glaube ich.
@hendrik: ich habe leider keine Kataloge hier, aber der Rahmen wird ungefähr für eine Gabel mit 60 mm Federweg ausgelegt sein, also machbar.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Januar 2010)

Pepperoni in 1" wird auch nicht leicht zu finden sein 
Könnte optisch aber top passen :


----------



## Deleted 30552 (14. Januar 2010)

ja

ansonsten ... P-Bone würde mir besser gefallen als Pepperoni

aber ich glaube, daß es die P-Bone nicht in 1 Zoll gab


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Januar 2010)

Nee, gabs auch nicht


----------



## Deleted 30552 (14. Januar 2010)

vielleicht noch ne schwarze kona. dürfte wesentlich leichter zu finden sein.


----------



## wtb_rider (14. Januar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Pepperoni in 1" wird auch nicht leicht zu finden sein
> Könnte optisch aber top passen :



auch ein sehr schönes radl, frank (also für ein cannondale ) aber deinem atti kann es nicht das waasr reichen.
gruss kay


@ matze: det mit ner stahlgabel, geht garnicht. da kommen sich die schweissnähte in die optische quere, abgesehne vom rohrdurchmesser.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Januar 2010)

Liegt zerlegt auf dem Dachboden  KOIN PLATZ


----------



## hendr1k (14. Januar 2010)

gabs überhaupt P2 in 1" ? mir dünkt die wären immer 1-1/8".


----------



## wtb_rider (14. Januar 2010)

naja wird doch nicht schlecht, ick hab mich schon gewundert wo du deine ganzen böcke stehn hast. ick musste erstmal 4 auslagern, und hab keine ahnung ob sie jemals wieder den weg in meine behausung finden werden. ausser im karton.
naja.
gruss kay

@ hendr1k jup aber da weiss ich nicht ob sie schon p2 hiess


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (14. Januar 2010)

Switchblades
Phil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (14. Januar 2010)

Pepperoni in 1 zoll ... dürfte sehr schwer werden, die zu finden. dann muß die bestimmt noch neu lackiert werden  

ne gelbe judy SL vielleicht noch


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Januar 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ick hab mich schon gewundert wo du deine ganzen böcke stehn hast. ick musste erstmal 4 auslagern, und hab keine ahnung ob sie jemals wieder den weg in meine behausung finden werden. ausser im karton.
> naja.
> gruss kay



Da stehen einige in Kartons  und einige hab ich auch schon nicht mehr, aber wenn ich jetzt wild im Album herumlösche wird's auch Mist


----------



## cleiende (14. Januar 2010)

@zaskar-le
Auf alle Fälle eine gerade Gabel -> Kona.

Feiner Hobel.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (14. Januar 2010)

Welche Schaftlänge wird denn benötigt,wenn´s ne Pepperoni werden soll?
Meine mich zu erinnern wo eine rumsteht ! 
Marco


----------



## chowi (14. Januar 2010)

@le
Christian, wenns nicht eilt und nicht sc sein muss,
dann 1x Stahl sw  und 1x Alu sw vorhanden...

@kay, ick denkt du bist umgezogen,
wieso haben die Bikes da keinen Platz???

Gruß chowi


----------



## wtb_rider (14. Januar 2010)

bin ick auch aber es war leider nicht um mehr räder unterzubekommen. inner alten whg waren sie alle jut untergebracht, aber in der neuen fehlen mir die möglichkeiten sie stilvoll mit einzubinden ohne das es nach fahrradladen aussieht.
naja wird schon, hoff ick

gruss kay


----------



## chowi (14. Januar 2010)

Wie hoch issn die Bude?
Vllt. gehts so wie bei CarstenB...

Gruß chowi


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Januar 2010)

Oha, ich sehe schon, das Gabelthema hat Potential. 

Wäre ja auch zu schön, wenn ein Aufbau mal locker von der Hand gehen würde. Switchblade-Style wollte ich eigentlich bei diesem Rahmen nicht. Etwas dicker sollte sie grundsätzlich sein, P-Bone geht nicht. Pepperoni gab's in 1", da muss ich aber über den starken Schwung der Gabel nachdenken, außerdem gab's ja noch die Sache mit der Einbauhöhe. Kona wiederum wäre Beschaffungshorror. Beste Aussichten also! 

Danke schonmal für Eure Ideen, ich lasse es jetzt mal wirken...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (14. Januar 2010)

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1189

oder doch eben ne gelbe Judy SL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (14. Januar 2010)

Hey Christian,

falls du eine P2 haben willst, melde dich einfach bei mir. Sie ist NOS, 1" und natürlich gerade . Müsste ich nur noch aus einem der zig Kartons finden.

Grüsse


----------



## hossegor (14. Januar 2010)

Mein Weihnachts geschenk ist da  

*Do you feel the LUV ?* :






















musste natuerlich gleich mal getestet werden...
















bitte mein Junggesellen Chaos in der Bude zu entschuldigen


----------



## Spaltinho (15. Januar 2010)

Wow,

schick,schick !


----------



## Shamus (15. Januar 2010)

Nice, I´m in love!


----------



## Tommi74 (15. Januar 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Wird für mein Schwesterherz  aufgebaut, wird eine Überraschung.
> 
> Dazu gleich einmal eine Frage in die Runde: der Rahmen ist eigentlich suspension corrected, ich würde ihn aber viel lieber mit einbauhöhengerechter Starrgabel und dickeren Reifen aufbauen, da der Rahmen schwereres Gelände wohl nur im Ausnahmefall sehen wird und ich die Nerven meiner Schwester nicht mit ollen Elastomeren und/oder Dämpfer-Öllachen strapazieren möchte. Der Aufbau soll entsprechend simpel, pflegefreundlich und haltbar sein. *Hat jemand Ideen zur Gabel?* Ich bin da noch etwas ratlos.
> 
> ...




Weißt du was mir da vorschwebt?

Nimm ne Girvin Paralellogram Gabel, z.B. die Vector 1. Die dann ordentlich polieren, passt sehr schön zu dem gelben Rahmen. Außerdem hat sie so ein wenig "springerfork"-optik, passt m.E. zu dem cruiser-design. Zur Not kann man die auch gelb pulvern lassen.

Außerdem ist die standard 1 Zoll und wird mit Hülsen auf 1 1/8 gebracht.

Und zu guter letzt, Statt Dämpfer einfach ein Alurohr montieren (graviere dir auch gerne mit dem Elektronenstrahl ein Bild von deiner Schwester rein, so als Schmankerl...), dann federt die auch nicht (naja, tut sie mit hartgewordenen gelben elastomeren auch nicht mehr...aber die passen dann farblich, wäre auch ne Lösung)

Und wenn du es nicht machst...her mit dem rahmen, dann mach ich das, meine Idee gefällt mir nämlich sagenhaft gut


----------



## Koe (15. Januar 2010)

hossegor schrieb:


> Mein Weihnachts geschenk ist da
> 
> *Do you feel the LUV ?* :
> 
> bitte mein Junggesellen Chaos in der Bude zu entschuldigen



yes i feel it.  gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.

vlt. trifft man sich mal in ffm auf eine ausfahrt. würde das baby gerne mal in natura bewundern dürfen.


und glaub mir mit frau und 2 kids wird das chaos in der bude nicht besser.

gruß stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (15. Januar 2010)

Das Chaos ist zu Entschuldigen, aber NICHT die ausgehängte Canti vorne!

Gruss
Micha


----------



## hossegor (15. Januar 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Das Chaos ist zu Entschuldigen, aber NICHT die ausgehängte Canti vorne!
> 
> Gruss
> Micha



@Micha  den musste ich aushängen weil jetzt das kabel zu kurz ist. 
ich muß erstmal neue Züge kaufen  

@Koe Ja lass uns mal ne runde drehen ich bin auf jeden fall dabei...


----------



## felixdelrio (15. Januar 2010)

Oh, ein Paket aus UK (lange nicht mehr gehabt) ...





... NOS Wolber AT18


----------



## bonebreaker666 (15. Januar 2010)

@zaskar_le: schönes Teil, der gelbe! Die Idee mit der Girvin find' ich gar nicht mal so schlecht...bei Starrgabel würde mir noch Müsing Alu einfallen, auch schön dick. Allerdings wird's da mit Sicherheit mind. genausoschwer wie bei 'ner Kona, eine zu kriegen...ach Mist, du brauchst ja 1", weiß grad nicht aus dem Handgelenk, ob's die so gab...

@hossegor: schickes Lenkerdingens! Und was das Chaos angeht - ich seh gar keins  Zur Vermehrung dessen brauchts noch nicht mal Kinder, da reicht 'ne Frau


----------



## insanerider (15. Januar 2010)

hossegor schrieb:


> Mein Weihnachts geschenk ist da
> 
> Do you feel the LUV ?



geil. fährt sich auch topp!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (16. Januar 2010)

@ cristian

noch eine:

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=1098&osCsid=d71b77d4dca9e7c254f1ae1110112c88

seitlicher schriftzug ist nur aufkleber


----------



## GT Timberline (16. Januar 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> @ cristian
> 
> noch eine:
> 
> ...


Ja, aber die ist ja nicht suspension corrected.


----------



## fredeckbert (16. Januar 2010)

Continental Caninus 1. Großen Dank an chowi und sirhenry!


----------



## kingmoe (18. Januar 2010)

"Hurra, es ist eine große Rolle angekommen."







Verschiedene Araya-Felgen, damit endlich mal die LRS für die anstehenden Aufbauten fertig werden.


----------



## Tommi74 (18. Januar 2010)

Wo die wohl herkommen 

Wohl nicht aus China, oder ?

Welche sinds denn geworden? Alles RM20?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (18. Januar 2010)

die verpackung ist mal geil


----------



## zingel (18. Januar 2010)

meine Röllchen sind noch nicht angekommen


----------



## kingmoe (18. Januar 2010)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Wo die wohl herkommen
> 
> Wohl nicht aus China, oder ?
> 
> Welche sinds denn geworden? Alles RM20?



Du weißt ja, woher sie sind 
Und NEIN, ich habe jetzt nicht alle RM20 aufkaufen wollen! Es müssten RM20 und RX7 sein, ich habe die Rolle aber noch nicht aufgemacht.

@zingel: Evtl. hakt´s beim Zoll? Oder hast du nicht in die Schweiz bestellt?


----------



## tomasius (18. Januar 2010)

Einen Satz RM20 darfst du mir anbieten! 

Tom


----------



## robbitobbi (18. Januar 2010)

War heute beim Zollamt und mein Päckchen abgeholt....





hmm 





AAAAHHHHH  





hat die Suche endlich ein Ende....


----------



## zingel (18. Januar 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> @zingel: Evtl. hakt´s beim Zoll? Oder hast du nicht in die Schweiz bestellt?



dochdoch, das Zeugs wird direkt nach Swizzle geliefert. Ich denke auch, dass es noch beim Zoll rumhängt.


----------



## mini.tom (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
gestern hatten wir netten Besuch. Er brachte mir das mit über den großen Teich 
vielen Dank Axel ;-) 
endlich habe ich auch einen ;-) 












Gabel und Vorbau brauche für ein anderes Projekt 
ick freu mir wie Sau 
schönes Weekend 
Tom


----------



## Koe (23. Januar 2010)

servus tom,

da hat sich das warten ja gelohnt. 
meinen glückwunsch.


gruß stefan


----------



## jörgl (23. Januar 2010)

Schön . aber da steckt noch viel viel Arbeit drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (23. Januar 2010)

diese scharfe Lackierung restaurierst du aber - oder?


----------



## Koe (23. Januar 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> diese scharfe Lackierung restaurierst du aber - oder?



och nööö, bitte nicht. die edding outlines kommen doch richtig gut.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (24. Januar 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> diese scharfe Lackierung restaurierst du aber - oder?



...ist die denn überhaupt Original? Man weisset nich.

Was mich allerdings mehr interessieren würde, und diese Frage geht nach Willisau, bei Tom und meinem gibt es einen Zuganschlag unter den Sitzstreben, sind die Original? Beide haben die Zugklemmschraube am Monostay, wozu dann den Anschlag?









Gruss
Micha


----------



## kadaverfleisch (27. Januar 2010)

Lekker Paket ist heut gekommen, dank an cschrahe und mini.tom





Gruss
Micha


----------



## chowi (27. Januar 2010)

Aha, da ist also die zöllige Accutrax geblieben,

naja, wenigstens gehört sie jetzt zur Hauptstadt...

Gruß chowi


----------



## zingel (27. Januar 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ...ist die denn überhaupt Original? Man weisset nich.
> 
> Was mich allerdings mehr interessieren würde, und diese Frage geht nach Willisau, bei Tom und meinem gibt es einen Zuganschlag unter den Sitzstreben, sind die Original? Beide haben die Zugklemmschraube am Monostay, wozu dann den Anschlag?
> 
> ...



ich hoffe das beantwortet deine Frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (27. Januar 2010)

Stef,

wie es normalerweise sein soll ist mir schon klar, kenn ich vom Tam auch so, aber WARUM und WOZU haben die einen Bowdenzughüllen Anschlag unter den Seatstays am Sattelrohr? Gab es damals schon TopPull Umwerfer oder sind die nachträglich angebracht worden?

Gruss
Micha


----------



## andy2 (27. Januar 2010)

hat jemand nachtraeglich eingebaut meine 1 zoeller hatten die naemlich nicht


----------



## zingel (27. Januar 2010)

also irgendwie versteh ich die Frage nicht.

genau weil es damals noch keine Toppulls gab und Yeti den Zug trotzdem dem Oberrohr entlang führen wollte, gab es den Zuganschlag am Sattelrohr und die Kabelklemmung am Monostay.


----------



## chowi (27. Januar 2010)

Was Micha meint,
bei deinem Bild sitzt der Anschlag auf dem Umwerfer,
warum wird dann noch einer am Sitzrohr benötigt???
Gruß chowi


----------



## CarstenB (27. Januar 2010)

ist doch zumindest am rot-weissen rahmen recht offensichtlich, dass der anschlag nachtraeglich angeloetet wurde. und micha's ist doch auch umlackiert, kann da also auch nachtraeglich angebracht sein. vermutlich im zusammenhang mit der reparatur vom sitzrohr oder kettenstrebenmonostay oder dem alljaehrlichen austausch von durchgerosteten rohren 

orschinal ist das auf jeden fall nicht und muss daher also wieder weg


----------



## zingel (27. Januar 2010)

och, jetzt hab ich aber lange gebraucht - haha!


----------



## andy2 (27. Januar 2010)

das ist nicht sehr hilfreich beim abbau des vorurteils das die schweizer langsam sind;-)


----------



## kadaverfleisch (27. Januar 2010)

Ok, also seid ihr auch meiner Meinung, danke.
Hatte mich nur gewundert, dass gleich zwei FROs damit auftauchen.

Gruss
Micha

ps. Stef, ist nicht so schlimm, dafür hast du/ihr Schweizer mitunter die schönsten Bikes


----------



## zingel (1. Februar 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> "Hurra, es ist eine große Rolle angekommen."



und ich hatte mich so auf Rollen gefreut 







und ja, die sind alle schon verplant.


----------



## gtbiker (1. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (1. Februar 2010)

Schon die 2000 Speichen bestellt? 


edit sagt: Eher 2500


----------



## zingel (1. Februar 2010)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Schon die 2000 Speichen bestellt?
> 
> 
> edit sagt: Eher 2500



50x36=1800

720 davon müssen dann aber die beiden Nachbarn besorgen


----------



## andy1 (1. Februar 2010)

da wird ja jeder Radladen neidisch


----------



## Radlerin (1. Februar 2010)

Ihr Schweizer seid doch echt verrückt!

Und das ist auch gut so...


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Februar 2010)

... ich hab auch eins , mal sehen was beim auspacken zum Vorschein kommt ...





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe da so eine Vorahnung 

@Zingel: Mist hatte mich eben verzählt


----------



## race_face77 (1. Februar 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ... ich hab auch eins , mal sehen was beim auspacken zum Vorschein kommt ...



Zumindest schon mal schöne CR Schnellspanner.


----------



## DefektesKind (1. Februar 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ... ich hab auch eins , mal sehen was beim auspacken zum Vorschein kommt ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fängt der Name mit F an?


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Februar 2010)

nee, aber falls gewünscht, folgt ne Aufbaudoku.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DefektesKind (1. Februar 2010)

Natürlich ist es gewünscht,Stefan.


----------



## divergent! (1. Februar 2010)

die gabel gefällt mir doch schonmal ausgesprochen gut.

ich will mehr sehen.


----------



## bsg (1. Februar 2010)

@zingel: Das ist doch jetzt nicht wahr ... Ich glaube ich sehe alles doppelt oder vierfach oder so.


----------



## Tommi74 (1. Februar 2010)

bsg schrieb:


> @zingel: Das ist doch jetzt nicht wahr ... Ich glaube ich sehe alles doppelt oder vierfach oder so.



Jau,
Zingel, du wolltest doch nicht den ganzen Vorrat kaufen. Wieviel hast du denn übrig gegalssen ? 1 Paar?


----------



## zingel (1. Februar 2010)

zu Beginn hatte er 90 Stk.


----------



## johnnyra (1. Februar 2010)

sag mal Zingel, wissen eigentlich deine Eltern, was du so in deiner Freizeit treibst? Ich sollte mich mal ernsthaft mit denen unterhalten...

 aber sonst: cooole Sache das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (1. Februar 2010)

chowi schrieb:


> Aha, da ist also die zöllige Accutrax geblieben,
> 
> naja, wenigstens gehört sie jetzt zur Hauptstadt...
> 
> Gruß chowi



chowi - das ist keine Accu-Trax 
mfg
tom


----------



## race_face77 (2. Februar 2010)

Und auch hier kamen gerade zwei dicke Pakete....leider schon ausgepackt, Bilder des Inhalts aber gerne heute Abend. Der Aufbau kann beginnen....


----------



## zingel (2. Februar 2010)

johnnyra schrieb:


> sag mal Zingel, wissen eigentlich deine Eltern, was du so in deiner Freizeit treibst?



ja klar! ...Papi zahlt alles und Mutti putzt die Werkstatt


----------



## divergent! (2. Februar 2010)

race_face77 schrieb:


> Und auch hier kamen gerade zwei dicke Pakete....leider schon ausgepackt, Bilder des Inhalts aber gerne heute Abend. Der Aufbau kann beginnen....





ja los bilder..ich will sehen wofür du dein rts geopfert hast......


----------



## race_face77 (2. Februar 2010)

Also, im ersten Paket war das...





...und das....


----------



## race_face77 (2. Februar 2010)

....achja, und im zweiten war der hier


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (2. Februar 2010)

...und im zweiten?


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (2. Februar 2010)

...aaaah 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## divergent! (3. Februar 2010)

schön...aufbauthema...los gehts!


----------



## kingmoe (3. Februar 2010)

Schönes Zassi, Schaltauge ist dabei?
Die Decals sind eigentlich bis 1992, dein Rahmen 1993 oder jünger. Aber die Rahmen sehen ja bis auf Schaltauge und die U-Brake eh gleich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race_face77 (3. Februar 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Schönes Zassi, Schaltauge ist dabei?
> Die Decals sind eigentlich bis 1992, dein Rahmen 1993 oder jünger. Aber die Rahmen sehen ja bis auf Schaltauge und die U-Brake eh gleich aus.



Da hat jemand gut aufgepasst.  Schaltauge ist dabei, war für den Transport demontiert. Der Rahmen ist Baujahr 1994, die Decals sind 92er, dafür neu drauf gekommen. Sollten mir mal passende über den Weg laufen, tausche ich vielleicht noch mal....


----------



## jörgl (9. Februar 2010)

So, endlich kann es weitergehen...

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/571492]
	
[/URL]


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Februar 2010)

...schließe mich an. Bislang eine prima Woche!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. Februar 2010)

Nokon Bäh   


@ Christian, wie war das doch gleich, ach ja "Du sollst Carbon hassen!"


----------



## kadaverfleisch (9. Februar 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...schließe mich an. Bislang eine prima Woche!



Christian,

schon wieder du, ich wollte den Sattel bzw. der Toffel.
Hast du uns überboten? Na warte!

Gruss
Micha

ps. hat noch jemand einen Flite Evo in GUT?


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Februar 2010)

Hoppla 

Aber ich kann Dich beruhigen: ich habe den am besten erhaltenen Schriftzug fotografiert, der Rest ist schon ziemlich abgeblättert. Gut ist er also nicht mehr, dafür war er auch nicht so teuer. Bei dem derzeitigen Überangebot bin ich einfach schwach geworden, und da er auch gefahren werden wird, brauch' ich keinen Showroomsattel für 150,- und mehr. 

Läuft bei ebay gerade nicht noch einer?

@frank: das Werk ist doch glaube ich geändert worden. Oder werde ich jetzt mit Schimpf und Schande rausgeworfen?!


----------



## jörgl (9. Februar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Nokon Bäh
> 
> 
> @ Christian, wie war das doch gleich, ach ja "Du sollst Carbon hassen!"



Naja, die Nokons sind halt meine Spielereien.... benötige ich auch für meine moderneren Kisten 

Entscheidend hier waren für mein Pulse der siberne King Steuersatz und die 7mm-Baseplate von Ventana....


----------



## Shamus (9. Februar 2010)




----------



## GTdanni (9. Februar 2010)

Da ist der Lack schon gerissen, schleif das an und ne Dose Lack drüber..... 

....schönes Teil. 



Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (10. Februar 2010)

schamus....was ist das denn? (also was steht auf dem oberrohr? atti?)


----------



## Radlerin (10. Februar 2010)

Shamus: Mehr Bilder bitte! 



GTdanni schrieb:


> Da ist der Lack schon gerissen, schleif das an und ne Dose Lack drüber.....


----------



## Shamus (10. Februar 2010)

Ok ... eine mehr, nun auf die beauty farm


----------



## höhenangst (11. Februar 2010)

nach langem suchen, und nem Tip durfte ich mich heute mal richtig freuen


----------



## Ketterechts (12. Februar 2010)

Gegen jede Vernunft gekauft , aber so schön









Die Elastomere sind steinhart , aber das Teil tatsächlich neu .
Was mich etwas wundert ist der Schaftdurchmesser von 1"
Hat Kona jemals 1 zöllige Rahmen gebaut ?


----------



## bonebreaker666 (12. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch zu der schönen Gabel! Die hatte ich auch beobachtet, nur leider/zum Glück das Ende verpennt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race_face77 (12. Februar 2010)




----------



## race_face77 (12. Februar 2010)

Traumhafter Zustand und eine seltene 8-fach Version!


----------



## oldschooler (12. Februar 2010)

das lager geht man sich aber auch nicht freiwillig suchen 

außer man wartet gerne teile, die problemlos sein sollten, sobald xtr drauf steht.... die kurbel dagegen sehr sehr schön...


----------



## Exekuhtot (12. Februar 2010)

Habe die Kurbel auch wegen dem Lager verkauft. (Sind elend schwer zu bekommen und dauerhaltbar ist anders)


----------



## oldschooler (12. Februar 2010)

passt die nicht auf das spätere lager? (hatte vor kurzem noch ne diskussion darüber-mit dem ergebnis, dass nur der spider tiefer wäre bei 951+52, octalinkaufnahme jedoch bei 950/1/2 unverändert...

wobei ich dann direkt das spätere patronenlager nehmen würde, da das schon deutlich haltbarer gewesen sein soll.....


----------



## Al-Capone (12. Februar 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> wobei ich dann direkt das spätere patronenlager nehmen würde, da das schon deutlich haltbarer gewesen sein soll.....



und wie heißt das genau?


----------



## elsepe (12. Februar 2010)

bb-m952 hab letztens über hood 3 gekauft für 20 euro das stück


----------



## race_face77 (12. Februar 2010)

Das 950er Innenlager passt bei allen Kurbeln zwischen 1996 und 2002 (und wurde ab 1999 vom 952 unterstützt) und ist auch nicht so schlecht wie sein Ruf. Aber jeder macht eben andere Erfahrungen. Der konstruktionstechnische Vorteil gegenüber einer Vierkantklemmung überwiegt in meinen Augen. Zumal ich bei der DA ein ähnlich konstruiertes Lager seit Jahren ohne Probleme bewege.

Deshalb habe ich diese Kombi sehr wohl freiwillig gesucht. Und bin sehr glücklich, in dem Zustand fündig geworden zu sein.


----------



## pottsblizz (12. Februar 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Gegen jede Vernunft gekauft , aber so schön




Es gibt Dinge, die muß man(n) einfach haben...

Dies ist meine





NOS, british racing green - chrom, leider ohne Schriftzüge, 1 1/8" Gewinde. Elastomere sind ebenfalls steinhart. Es sollen birdy Elastomere passen, aber meine wird wahrscheinlich eh nie auf die Straße kommen, geschweige in den Dreck.

wil


----------



## Ketterechts (12. Februar 2010)

Auch sehr schön .

Meine ist im 92er Katalog zu sehen , deine im 93er .

Wenn meine 1 1/8" hätte , wüsste ich schon wo ich sie verbauen und fahren würde . Aber so bleibt ihr erst einmal ein trockenes und sauberes Plätchen an der Wand vorbehalten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (12. Februar 2010)

Was wiegt denn so ein Teil?


----------



## Ketterechts (12. Februar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn so ein Teil?



Meine wiegt 1462g bei einer Schaftlänge von 191mm


----------



## hendr1k (12. Februar 2010)

Wow. ziemlich leicht, ich hätte so auf 2kg getippt.


----------



## gtbiker (13. Februar 2010)

Super, danke für die Info! 
So leicht wie eine akuelle SID, auch wenn das 2 vollkommen verschiedene Dinge sind.


----------



## divergent! (13. Februar 2010)

und wenn die aus stahl ist umso toller das gewicht


----------



## pottsblizz (13. Februar 2010)

meine wiegt 1550 g bei Schaftlänge 19,0 cm.

Ich hab das Ding gekauft, weil das noch mal was ganz anderes war, mich an Vorkriegs Indian und Harley Davidson erinnnert. Eigentlich muß doch damals allen klar gewesen sein, das es bessere Systeme gibt, trotzdem haben die das mal produziert, ich glaube, genau 2 Jahre oder? 

wil


----------



## Raze (13. Februar 2010)

vor ca. 1,5 Jahren...

NOS XIZANG


















































Danke an "zaskar-le" und "Kint"

raze


----------



## muttipullover (13. Februar 2010)

Hmmm,
lecker Teilchen, ganz großer haben-wollen-Faktor.
Wäre sogar die richtige Größe.
Grüße Steffen


----------



## bertel (13. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte gerne den Canti-Gegenhalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floating (13. Februar 2010)

bertel schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne den Canti-Gegenhalter




den kannst du auch von mir bekommen. ich brauch die nämlich nicht.


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Februar 2010)

Schönes Teil, hätte ich auch gern.
Nur von den Schweißnähten (besonders an den Ausfallenden) bin ich ein bischen Enttäuscht.


----------



## bertel (13. Februar 2010)

floating schrieb:


> den kannst du auch von mir bekommen. ich brauch die nämlich nicht.



Da sag ich natürlich nicht nein 

Schreibst du mir eine PN was ich dafür tuen muß!?


----------



## höhenangst (14. Februar 2010)

Raze schrieb:


> vor ca. 1,5 Jahren...
> 
> NOS XIZANG
> 
> ...


----------



## Diggler (14. Februar 2010)

@ Raze
sehr schön


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Februar 2010)

Ah, da ist er ja 

Da muss man echt aufpassen, dass man nicht auch noch dem NOS-Wahn verfällt, so schön ist er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (15. Februar 2010)

klein aber fein.


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Februar 2010)

2 Hebelchen aus den Staaten, Shimano BL-MT 60


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. Februar 2010)

Du hast Dir nicht 2 DX Hebel aus den Staaten schicken lassen


----------



## tomasius (15. Februar 2010)

Das dachte ich auch gerade! 

Die gibt es doch schon seit einiger Zeit in D: - Sogar als Set!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Deore-ca...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4ceda0d330

Ein Set habe ich mir gegönnt.

Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Februar 2010)

Doch, hab ich. Kaufpreis 1,48$ + 5$ Versand. Da kann konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## tomasius (15. Februar 2010)

Okay, überzeugt! 

Tom


----------



## olli (16. Februar 2010)

Nanü, wo kommt den das her? 
Und wo ist mein guter Vorsatz hin?


----------



## zingel (16. Februar 2010)

Wetten zum voraussichtlichen Verkaufsdatum werden angenommen!


----------



## mini.tom (16. Februar 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> Wetten zum voraussichtlichen Verkaufsdatum werden angenommen!



morgen


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Februar 2010)

mini.tom schrieb:


> morgen



So lange hält der Smiliesparer das niemals durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (16. Februar 2010)

Selten so gelacht.


----------



## olli (16. Februar 2010)

Morgen ... sehr witzig ... 

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Klappe halten. 

Was ihr alle nämlich nicht wissen könnt:
Meine DigiCam kommt erst am Samstag von der Reparatur zurück.


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (16. Februar 2010)

ein 

Vorbau...
Phil.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (16. Februar 2010)

Phil,

die Klemmschraube wird von oben reingeschraubt, dann brauchst du auch kein Gewinde in das Geldstück schneiden.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## mini.tom (16. Februar 2010)

olli schrieb:


> Morgen ... sehr witzig ...
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Klappe halten.
> 
> ...



Reparaturen im Ausland sind zwar günstiger aber nicht besonders schnell - ne Olli 
oh ich soll ja die Klappe halten - habe ja keine Ahnung - Sorry - äääh wie jetzt hab ich doch jemacht - hab nur getippt 
Mfg
Tom


----------



## Briggtopp (16. Februar 2010)

Das Xizang is ja mal der Oberknaller...will auch haben


----------



## CarstenB (17. Februar 2010)

Achtung jetzt kommt ein Karton...

















Flare, leuchtet wirklich schoen. Kann man nicht meckern fuer umsonst  
Baue ich fuer meine juengste Tochter auf.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Februar 2010)

Schick Carsten


----------



## Rutil (17. Februar 2010)

Die Joe Murray Gabeln sind herrlich, sowas sieht man nicht an jeder Ecke. Gefallen mir sehr gut. Ob die besser federn als meine Pace RC 35? Wenn ich das lese, eher nicht:

*1992*
 The Future Shock fork is introduced, a leading-link design by Joe Murray. In a very amicable agreement with Specialized, the name is changed to Z-Link. The fork is a total flop, is never safe to ride, and all stock is dumped into the Straight of San Juan de Fuca.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (18. Februar 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Phil,
> 
> die Klemmschraube wird von oben reingeschraubt, dann brauchst du auch kein Gewinde in das Geldstück schneiden.
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich muss darauf noch mal kurz zurückkommen... 



Danke, Micha, sehr schön!


----------



## pottsblizz (18. Februar 2010)

Rutil schrieb:


> Die Joe Murray Gabeln sind herrlich, sowas sieht man nicht an jeder Ecke. Gefallen mir sehr gut. Ob die besser federn als meine Pace RC 35? Wenn ich das lese, eher nicht:
> 
> *1992*
>  The Future Shock fork is introduced, a leading-link design by Joe Murray. In a very amicable agreement with Specialized, the name is changed to Z-Link. The fork is a total flop, is never safe to ride, and all stock is dumped into the Straight of San Juan de Fuca.




deshalb:

Nur kucken, nicht fahren....

wil


----------



## pottsblizz (18. Februar 2010)

jetzt hab ich endlich auch mal ein "großes" Paket an Land gezogen....



 

nein, ein scott ist es nicht....



 

 
und jetzt komplett:



 

und ja, es ist das aus der Bucht. Mit der defekten Gabelbrücke 

aber ansonsten Perfekt, absolut die richtige Größe, fast komplett original und in einem traumhaft neuwertigen Zustand, keine Lackabplatzer am Unterrohr, noch nicht einmal der kleinste chainsuck. Kann noch nicht viel erlebt haben.

Das soll sich aber ändern, insofern brauch ich jetzt noch ne passende Gabel, marzocchi oder P2, oder nur passende Gabelbrücke mit Gewindeschaft. Schaftlänge inkl. Gewinde 18,5 cm. Wer was passendes erübrigen kann, bittebitte, melden.

So, ich geh jetrzt noch mal runter das ganze begutachten. wil


----------



## cschrahe (19. Februar 2010)

Nicht so groß, dadür 2 











Fürs Fat Chance, das heute beim Lackierer ist


----------



## HOLZWURM (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Diese Bremshebel passen aber nicht zu den BULLIT Schaltern.

Danke

Holzwurm


----------



## cschrahe (19. Februar 2010)

Ja, das hab ich gesehen, für die Bullet sind es laut Angaben andere Bremshebel, aber ich habe es am Lenker ausporbiert, es sollte funktionieren. Ggf muß ich halt etwas basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Gerade diese BULLIT sind ganz besonders schlecht im Ruf, da nicht in der Rasterung einstellbar. Es gab auch spezielle Bullit in der RECORD OR Variante. Die finde ich mit Abstrichen recht prima. Aber zu denen braucht man halt wieder andere Hebel.
Ein Nachteil ist auch, das der Lenker sehr stark gekürzt werden muss. Bei den Record or sind es ca 5 cm auf jeder Seite. Also danach nicht mehr so einfach zurückzubauen.

Merci


Holzwurm


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Februar 2010)

Bei mir waren es 3 Pakete.
1. schöne alte Deore Kurbeln
2. Deerhead Shifter
3. Ein Buch (Das Mountainbike, Fahrrad fürs Abenteuer von 88´)



Einmal die Difinition was ein Mountainbike ist



und die Rückseite


----------



## der Steelman (19. Februar 2010)

endlich da 












Danke nochmal an LockeTirol


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Februar 2010)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Gerade diese BULLIT sind ganz besonders schlecht im Ruf, da nicht in der Rasterung einstellbar. Es gab auch spezielle Bullit in der RECORD OR Variante. Die finde ich mit Abstrichen recht prima. Aber zu denen braucht man halt wieder andere Hebel.
> Ein Nachteil ist auch, das der Lenker sehr stark gekürzt werden muss. Bei den Record or sind es ca 5 cm auf jeder Seite. Also danach nicht mehr so einfach zurückzubauen.
> ...



Bei meinem S-bike waren die auch verbaut, ohne kurzen Lenker Thilo 
Mfg Frank


----------



## race_face77 (19. Februar 2010)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Februar 2010)

Bei mir kam dieser Lenker, der ist aber eher etwas für "richtige Männer" 
Nee, ist ne top-Decal-Vorlage


----------



## wtb_rider (20. Februar 2010)

den lenker hab ick auch noch rum am liegen, aber decals sind keine mehr drauf, ick nehm dann welche ne,....

gruss kay


----------



## cschrahe (20. Februar 2010)

DingDong an der Türe  Was leckeres aus Italien 










Gruß, Christof


----------



## DerAlex (20. Februar 2010)

> Bei mir kam dieser Lenker, der ist aber eher etwas für "richtige Männer"
> Nee, ist ne top-Decal-Vorlage



Ist das ein Shotgun? Schön!


----------



## cschrahe (22. Februar 2010)

Und wieder das gleiche Lied: Wenn die Frau nur sagt "aha, wie tollllll, alte Trettler" , mit wem soll man seine Freude teilen, als mit Euch 





Da hat jemand sein Karnevalskonfetti entsorgt 




Und ich hab gleich rumgeschraubt 




Gruß, Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (22. Februar 2010)

Ich würde die gleich wieder abbauen und konservieren 

Das ist eine Geldanlage!


----------



## gtbiker (22. Februar 2010)

Schicke Treppler!


----------



## cschrahe (22. Februar 2010)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Ich würde die gleich wieder abbauen und konservieren
> 
> Das ist eine Geldanlage!



Ich darf wohl nicht erwähnen, daß ich dieses Paar für knapp 40 Euro ergattern konnte? Glück gehabt 



gtbiker schrieb:


> Schicke Treppler!



Ach, heißt es Tre*PP*ler? Die nuscheln hier alle, die Schwaben


----------



## cschrahe (23. Februar 2010)

Boar, nach über einer Stunde beim Zoll ... 
Die Fertigstellung des FatChance steht ja kurz bevor, also war ich, sehr zum Leidwesen meiner Frau und unserer Haushaltskasse, käuferisch nochmal im Endspurt. Hier wieder ein Schwung ...




Schöne Sachen dabei  

Gruß, Christof


----------



## Exekuhtot (23. Februar 2010)

War scheinbar günstig. Ich sehe nämlich nix


----------



## cschrahe (23. Februar 2010)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> War scheinbar günstig. Ich sehe nämlich nix



Da war das falsche Bild hochgeladen


----------



## HOLZWURM (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Auch ich habe nach langer Zeit wiede etwas mit der Post bekommen.

Ich wußte gar nicht mehr, das Fahrradteile in Massen so schwer sein können.

Merci vielmals

Holzwurm


----------



## Exekuhtot (23. Februar 2010)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Da war das falsche Bild hochgeladen



Schaut viel versprechend aus


----------



## fredeckbert (23. Februar 2010)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Ich wußte gar nicht mehr, das Fahrradteile in Massen so schwer sein können.



Hmm .... 100 Röhrsätze? 600 Flatbars? 800 Sattelstützen? 1.500 Ketten? 
50.000 Querzüge? 1.000.000 Speichennippel?....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (23. Februar 2010)

15stratas! und ne storm uniklein


----------



## divergent! (23. Februar 2010)

nicht dein ernst


----------



## muttipullover (23. Februar 2010)

Noch ist es etwas scheu:




Grüße Steffen


----------



## lebaron (23. Februar 2010)

Tilo bitte auspacken!


----------



## wtb_rider (23. Februar 2010)

@ thilo egal was drin ist, ich nehm von jedem eins,...
@ christoph gibts sowas wie felgenneid? wenn ja hab ich das grad

gruss kay


----------



## LockeTirol (23. Februar 2010)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Noch ist es etwas scheu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich gefällt es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (23. Februar 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> @ thilo egal was drin ist, ich nehm von jedem eins,...
> @ christoph gibts sowas wie felgenneid? wenn ja hab ich das grad
> 
> gruss kay



Hast meine Campa Thorr noch nicht gesehen  

Jetzt noch schnell Speichen bestellen ... mein Frau ist gerade ins Bett, dann merkt sie es eventuell nicht


----------



## floating (23. Februar 2010)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Auch ich habe nach langer Zeit wiede etwas mit der Post bekommen.
> 
> ...




hmmm, das könnte fast passen.


----------



## gtbiker (24. Februar 2010)




----------



## aggressor2 (24. Februar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


>



hast du dir also auch so nen zukunftsschock gekauft?  
willste auf stahlfederdämpfer umbauen?


----------



## zingel (24. Februar 2010)

floating schrieb:


> hmmm, das könnte fast passen.



nächste Woche wird dann wohl noch der passende schweizer Motor geliefert


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Februar 2010)

Bei mir kam heute das an:



Danke Kingmoe. Sind hierfür:



Rocky Mountain Hammer, Bj. 1992.
Und so sehen sie verbaut aus


----------



## divergent! (28. Februar 2010)

bei mir kam auch ein lang ersehntes paket:





und mal grob und schnell zusammengesteckt:


----------



## shanesimons (1. März 2010)

Na aber die Manitou geht ja gar nicht, da gibt es nur eine Marke für: Marzocchi, soll doch schließlich ein Italiener bleiben.


----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2010)

könnte für dich sogar ne rote bomber auftreiben.


----------



## divergent! (1. März 2010)

bomber z2 ist schon was feines möchte ich aber nicht. so ne xc gabel war dran gefällt mir aber nicht. ich hab gestern ne judy sl ersteigert. die werd ich mal dran basteln. der schaft von der manitou ist eh 1 cm zu kurz und da ich wohl doch nen syncros reinbaue brauche ich noch etwas luft.

die judy ist ziemlich zerkratzt. evtl wer ich die silbern lackieren oder rot...ich weiß noch nicht. oder ich lasse sie gelb und bastel nen gelben kore dran....ideen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (1. März 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> ... da gibt es nur eine Marke für: Marzocchi, soll doch schließlich ein Italiener bleiben.



So siehts aus. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=81309


.


----------



## divergent! (1. März 2010)

hmm.....naja sieht so schon nicht schlecht aus.könnte evtl doch ne alternative sein. müsste mich nur dran gewöhnen.

nur wo bekomme ich ne rote xc600-700 oder besser ne dh3 her mit 1 1/8 ahead und mind 180er schaft?

wird knifflig und best auch etwas teurer.......

ps. zur not ich hätte ne m2 , ne sx zum tauschen.........


----------



## Rennkram (1. März 2010)

ich hab noch eine alte zocchi in der passenden farbe da. 
gabel ist dicht, aber dämpfung funzt nicht. wenn ich an den rädchen dreh, tut sich nichts. ich denke es ist kein öl drin. reingeschaut habe ich noch nicht.

schaftlänge kann ich bei interesse mal ausmessen. die gabel war in einem zaskar, ich denke schaft ist 170+x.

nicht teuer


----------



## divergent! (1. März 2010)

hast ne pn!


----------



## roesli (2. März 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Na aber die Manitou geht ja gar nicht, da gibt es nur eine Marke für: Marzocchi, soll doch schließlich ein Italiener bleiben.



Hat schon was. Der Rahmen wurde, wenn mich die Erinnerung nicht täuscht, gemeinsam mit Marzocchi entwickelt. Die Feder-Gurus wollten ihren Dämpfer pushen. Das fertige Frameset wurde danach von verschiedenen Herstellern unter ihrem Label angeboten, u.a. Sintesi, Diamond Back, Iron Horse und Himalaya (MTB-Untermarke des Schweizer Traditionsherstellers Condor)


----------



## divergent! (2. März 2010)

so freunde der seichten unterhaltungsmöglichkeit. auf grund des doch schicken fotos mit der mz und eines spenders kommt ne rote dh3 rein.

glaub das wird richtig lecker ausehen. wenn sie da ist mache ich mal ein bild.

dann gehe ich euch auf die nerven mit teilen die ich brauche

den rahmen gabs auch als bogner evolution.


----------



## Filosofem (2. März 2010)

mein spleen für unmythische "Marken" mal wieder. 
Vielen Dank an johnnyra


----------



## johnnyra (2. März 2010)




----------



## Spaltinho (2. März 2010)

Ich glaube, das Ding wird mir sehr gefallen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (2. März 2010)

Bei mir ist es noch keine "Marke". Aus welchem Jahr ist denn Dein Rahmen?

Achso:


----------



## Filosofem (2. März 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es noch keine "Marke". Aus welchem Jahr ist denn Dein Rahmen?



Stevens und darfichdirnichverraten


----------



## aggressor2 (2. März 2010)

stevens? aber schöner aufkleber
wieviel wiegt der rahmen?


----------



## Filosofem (2. März 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> stevens? aber schöner aufkleber
> wieviel wiegt der rahmen?



Der scheint bis aufs Unterrohr schon komplett NiTi. 21,5" -> 2066g.


----------



## aggressor2 (2. März 2010)

schön leicht.


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. März 2010)

Diese klassischen Stevens Stahlrahmen find ich weitaus kultiger als manchen schnell rostenden Kram aus US of A  
Mehr Bilder, bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (3. März 2010)

zu meiner aktiven Zeit gab es "Stevens" noch garnicht  - was ist das überhaupt ? -´ne deutsche Firma ?


----------



## kingmoe (3. März 2010)

hendr1k schrieb:


> zu meiner aktiven Zeit gab es "Stevens" noch garnicht  - was ist das überhaupt ? -´ne deutsche Firma ?



Ja, deutsch, aber nicht "made in Germany".
Hausmarke von www.radsportvonhacht.de


----------



## roesli (3. März 2010)

Neuer Klassiker 





Einer der letzten, der bei Stefano Scapin im Haus gebaut wurde, bevor er die Firma verkaufte...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (3. März 2010)

ein bisserl Kleinkram:









Gruss
Micha


----------



## Koe (3. März 2010)

hi micha,

schöner inhalt. ist das der 1" king? jetzt geht die suche bei mir los.

wie fein sind den die grünen tücher von der struktur?

ich hab welche in rotbraunen und grau hier liegen, bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob die fein genug sind.

gruß stefan

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?66666UuZjcFSLXTtmXTtLxf2EV76EbHSHVs6EVs6E666666--


----------



## CarstenB (3. März 2010)

die gruenen sind m.e. die "richtigen". ich hab die anderen auch alle probiert und fand sie nicht so geeignet. 

gruss, carsten


----------



## divergent! (3. März 2010)

nachdem ich die gabel noch lackiert hab, konnte ich es heute mal zusammenstecken.


----------



## oldschooler (3. März 2010)

dann lieber keine aufkleber als solch einen "knaup" drauf....setzen, sechs... (ja, ich hab heute einen guten, freundlichen tag )


----------



## Deleted 30552 (3. März 2010)

und ich hab immer gedacht, daß so etwas nur die jungs von retrobike.uk machen


----------



## zingel (3. März 2010)

was spricht dagegen, wenn einer vom Festland auf BOTM hinarbeitet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (3. März 2010)

wir koennen ja auch aehnlich wie die youngtimer abteilung eine abteilung retrobike.de aufmachen... bedarf scheint es hier genug zu geben.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (3. März 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> was spricht dagegen, wenn einer vom Festland auf BOTM hinarbeitet?



BOTM ... war mir bis gerade eben ein fremdwort

aber vielleicht sollte man hier wirklich mal so einen Thread eröffnen


----------



## Davidbelize (3. März 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> wir koennen ja auch aehnlich wie die youngtimer abteilung eine abteilung retrobike.de aufmachen... bedarf scheint es hier genug zu geben.


----------



## felixdelrio (3. März 2010)




----------



## CarstenB (3. März 2010)

felixdelrio schrieb:


>



ha, und du kannst den moderator machen so oft wie du drueben fremd gehst


----------



## felixdelrio (3. März 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ha, und du kannst den moderator machen so oft wie du drueben fremd gehst



Mach ick gern! Dann kommt da endlich mal n bisschen Zucht und Ordnung rein!


----------



## bonebreaker666 (5. März 2010)

Vorhin hab' ich eine nicht ganz so grosse Rolle bei der Post abgeholt....




in der dieses schöne Teil drin war:







Ein echtes Schnäppchen, da kann ich auch gut mit den doch sehr geringen Gebrauchsspuren und den fehlenden Schriftzügen (die aber auch schon quasi in Arbeit sind) leben


----------



## divergent! (8. März 2010)

so jungs...besser damit









danke nochmal an rennkram...passt perfekt!


----------



## .jan (8. März 2010)

@divergent: Ich dachte, Ihr wollt umziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (8. März 2010)

ja...sagt mein weibchen auch immer


----------



## Rennkram (8. März 2010)

Passt wie Faust auf Auge 

Sehr schön.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. März 2010)

yummi yummi, ein 18" Trostpflasterchen


----------



## DefektesKind (8. März 2010)

Das KLEINe Paket von Syn-crossis war grösser als meines.
Aber meinses,also das kleinere,war auch nicht zu verachten.  








mein dank an UKW für dieses Kleinod.


----------



## wtb_rider (8. März 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> yummi yummi, ein 18" Trostpflasterchen



das ist auf jeden fall in die richtigen hände gekommen. 
ick wollte clara auch schon etwas ähnliches aufs auge drücken, als ersatzbefriedigung. aber mit klein brauch ich ihr nicht kommen. 
naja hauptsache ist das es dori gefällt.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. März 2010)

Dori gefällt's Kay  Ich trau mich gar nicht es genau anzuschauen Angst vor Rissen  , aber der erste Eindruck ist Top  schöner Lack, nicht mal die typischen kleinen Anrisse am Sitzrohr. Morgen gehts in die Beautyfarm, und das Tretlager muss neu, kein Stress 

Ich beschäftige mich gerade damit, ist auch heute fertig geworden. Die werden mit NOS Open Sup Ceramic verwoben und dann im Quantum verbaut 





Mfg Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (8. März 2010)

Heute war wohl Tag der KLEINen Bescherungen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. März 2010)

Top  Was hat das hintere für ne Farbe?
Mfg Frank


----------



## CarstenB (8. März 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich gerade damit, ist auch heute fertig geworden. Die werden mit NOS Open Sup Ceramic verwoben und dann im Quantum verbaut
> Mfg Frank



...und ich hab mir gedanken wegen der etwas verblassten logos gemacht 

schoen!

gruss, carsten


----------



## S-BEND (8. März 2010)

Das ist das Rot von einem *TOP GUN*


Gruß


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. März 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ...und ich hab mir gedanken wegen der etwas verblassten logos gemacht
> 
> schoen!
> 
> gruss, carsten



Hallo Carsten,
da ist nur die hintere von Dir  , die vordere war ne oxidierte Marwi  . Ich hab jetzt noch nen Satz Ibis 32 Loch liegen und ne 36 Loch VR Nabe.
Zusammen mit den Ceramic's sieht der LRS im Quantum top aus, viel ruhiger als die Ksyrium 
Mfg Frank


----------



## cschrahe (9. März 2010)

Wieder mal kurz zu Hause und Pakete öffnen, "wie Weihnachten" meinte meine Frau 
Folgender Inhgalt: 




Jaaaaa, ein Farmer John in NOS  Vielen Dank an Micha und den edlen Helfer, der namentlich nicht genannt werden will. Habt mir eine Riesenfreude gemacht 
Ich hoffe, ich kann mich mal revanchieren.

Gruß, Christof 

p.s. sag mal Micha, den Karton kenn' ich doch irgendwoher


----------



## kadaverfleisch (9. März 2010)

Christof,

das kommt daher, weil du ihn mir mit anderem Inhalt zugeschickt hattest.
Viel Spass mit deinem Farmer ohne Cousin.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## BjoernS (10. März 2010)

Mein "großer Indianer" ist da, das Projekt kann endlich beginnen 























An dieser Stelle many thanks to Edelziege


----------



## divergent! (10. März 2010)

sehr schönes teil. na dann rissfreie fahrt!


----------



## MKAB (10. März 2010)

BjoernS schrieb:


>


 Ein Traum, Gratulation  Kann die erste Ausfahrt garnicht mehr abwarten!!!!!! [email protected] Pawel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. März 2010)

Jetzt ist der Zaskarrahmen fällig, bis in die letzte Ecke  , und die grüne Abklärpaste? Sie soll angeblich noch einen schöneren Glanz bringen...


----------



## race_face77 (12. März 2010)

Darf man wissen, wo Du bestellt hast?


----------



## divergent! (12. März 2010)

das ist der grund warum ich nix poliertes mehr will....viel spaß beim einsauen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. März 2010)

Na klar,
ist ja nicht geheim  http://metall-polish.de/


----------



## olli (12. März 2010)

1 JA EDMUND - DICKE MÖGLICHKEIT
1 Turbo
1 Gestänge


----------



## Splatter666 (12. März 2010)

> 1 JA EDMUND - DICKE MÖGLICHKEIT
> 1 Turbo
> 1 Gestänge






Ist sogar eine Arbeitsgruppe dicke Möglichkeit...
Schönes Teil 


Ciao, Splat


----------



## goegolo (12. März 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Jetzt ist der Zaskarrahmen fällig, bis in die letzte Ecke  , und die grüne Abklärpaste? Sie soll angeblich noch einen schöneren Glanz bringen...



Interessant, die Scheiben sind für einen richtigen Polierblock nehme ich an?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. März 2010)

Polierbock ist besser, speziell bei den kleinen Scheiben. Ab 200mm geht aber auch eine Bohrmaschine welche ca. 3000 U/min schafft.


----------



## spezirider (12. März 2010)

heute mal ne kleinigkeit für den fahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (12. März 2010)

möge die macht mit dir sein.


----------



## divergent! (12. März 2010)

genau, sieht aus wie luke aufm eisplanet


----------



## stefan9113 (12. März 2010)

fehlt nur noch das Zotteltier .... coole Brille


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. März 2010)

Und ich dachte die hat sich Andreas geschnappt


----------



## divergent! (12. März 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch das Zotteltier




welches? das:





oder er:


----------



## felixdelrio (12. März 2010)

Grossartig! War ja kein Schnäppchen, oder?! Steht Dir super!



SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Und ich dachte die hat sich Andreas  geschnappt



Ich bin gut ausgerüstet, Frank ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (12. März 2010)

spezirider schrieb:


>



Bist Du das selbst? Wenn ja biste aber mächtig gealtert


----------



## zingel (12. März 2010)

die Factory Pilot steht euch beiden super!!! ...verdeckt so schön viel Gesicht


----------



## felixdelrio (12. März 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> die factory pilot steht euch beiden super!!! ...verdeckt so schön viel gesicht :d



Natürlich brauch man noch den passenden Helm dazu ...


----------



## spezirider (12. März 2010)

ja auch der yeti-mann driftete schon gerne mit eyeshades...



@felixdelrio: war wirklich kein schnäppchen, aber ich war total heiss auf das teil...
eine tolle brillenkollektion hast du da  der etto ist auch sehr lässig... 

@jörg: nach meiner arbeitswoche fühle ich mich in der tat gealtert 

die brille gab es ja schon ab 1984...hat auch auf der strasse keine schlechte figur gemacht:


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. März 2010)

Schnöde Massenware, dafür ist die Freude nach dem Verbauen umso grösser wenn die mahlenden Geräusche verschwunden sind


----------



## felixdelrio (15. März 2010)

Ein Paket aus UK ...





... mit einem weissen Avocet. Schön.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. März 2010)

Weisse Sättel haben schon was  Mit Lexol bekommst Du den auch wieder richtig perlweiss Andreas 

Bei mir kam kein Paket, ich hab den Rahmen selber "heimgeschleppt", endlich fertig poliert, nie wieder  





Mfg Frank


----------



## bertel (15. März 2010)

Hallo Frank,

ist das das K&T Rack?

Viele Grüße,
Bertel


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. März 2010)

Jawohl, aber leicht abgewandelt  speziell der Kabelkanal, ich kann's nur empfehlen. Rechts daneben die Jericho 08 mit Fostex FE207E, ein Traum  Aber ich hätte auf die Empfehlungen hören sollen  Erst die Hörner fertig bauen und dann anschliessen. Jetzt stehen sie unfurniert da und ich kann sie einfach nicht abklemmen obwohl ich noch nen Satz Jordanhörner hab 
Mfg Frank


----------



## divergent! (15. März 2010)

der rahmen sieht jetzt aber auch aus wie geleckt. den fässt man dann nur leider immer mit handschuhen an da man angst hat fettfinger drauf zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (15. März 2010)

Lange nach gesucht:






Wer noch eine 36 Loch hat oder auch 2 kann sich gerne melden


----------



## bertel (15. März 2010)

@Frank

Sehr schön 

Das mit den Provisorien kenne ich, meine Verstärker warten auch schon länger auf ihre Gehäuse


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. März 2010)

Da hab ich mich noch nicht rangetraut


----------



## chowi (15. März 2010)

bertel schrieb:


> @Frank
> 
> Sehr schön
> 
> Das mit den Provisorien kenne ich, meine Verstärker warten auch schon länger auf ihre Gehäuse



Hubert, nu sag nich Aleph Nachbauten...

Frank, versuch mal die alten 20er Sigmatreiber zu bekommen, du wirst den Unterschied hören...


----------



## bertel (15. März 2010)

Aleph J Nachbauten 

Aber die stehen z. Zt. im Keller, hören tue ich mit LC Audio The End MK 3.1, den Vorgängern von diesen hier: http://www.octave-electronics.com/lcaudio/temil.shtml

Wir sind aber ziemlich OT


----------



## chowi (15. März 2010)

Ringemitter  lecker!


----------



## tomasius (15. März 2010)

> Bei mir kam kein Paket, ich hab den Rahmen selber "heimgeschleppt", endlich fertig poliert, nie wieder



Saubere Arbeit!  Was machen denn die Unterarme?
Decals sollten morgen einterffen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. März 2010)

Danke Tom,
in Natura glänzt er noch mehr  Die Arme gehen, im Gesicht seh ich aus wie der Steiger...
Mfg Frank


----------



## Deleted 30552 (15. März 2010)

frank und chowi, wenn ich mal retro-hifi-einkaufsberater brauchen sollte, geh ich euch auf die nerven.

kann aber noch dauern. weiß noch nicht so recht, was ich will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (15. März 2010)

...ist aber schon auffällig, dass viele ambitionierte Radler auch gern wirklich musikalische Anlagen zuhause stehen haben. Bei mir ist das zwar kein High-End, aber ich erfreue mich täglich an meinem guten alten NAD 304. Und im Winter schließe ich gern mal meinen alten Musical Fidelity Class A an, herrlich!


----------



## Davidbelize (16. März 2010)

ne da will ic mich noch anschliesen bevor das thema gestoppt wird.
bei mir ist es nur wie ich finde dieses wirklich gute marantz gedöns aus den 70ern mit quad boxen aus den 80ern.
das zeug ist wesentlich älter als meine bikes.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (16. März 2010)

So, mal wieder ein paar Kleinteile gesammelt in letzter Zeit:









...für die Kingsbery Naben suche ich noch silberne breite 32Loch Felgen, siehe hier:
(S)uche ARAYA RM-25, Mavic Rando M5 oder Oxygen M6, silber und 32 Loch

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (16. März 2010)

Micha, 

es wird immer mehr....Phil.


----------



## kingmoe (18. März 2010)

Es war nur ein kleines Paket und ich musste es auch noch vom Zoll abholen (inkl. Zoll, Steuer und Lagergebühren...)

Aber die Freude ist trotzdem groß und das Geld für das einzöllige Kleinod tut schon nicht mehr weh


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. März 2010)

jetzt fehlt nur noch eine zweite Pedale oder Adapter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (19. März 2010)

Da habe ich mich aber gefreut, als der Postbote kam und das hier brachte:


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. März 2010)

Die Decals fürs Zassi  Hab nochmal 1000Dank dafür Tom 
Mfg Frank


----------



## argh (21. März 2010)

Sah der Zaskar neu auch so gut aus wie jetzt??

Wahnsinn!


----------



## gtbiker (21. März 2010)

Sehr sehr schön geworden  und die Schaltaugen-Lösung ist echt Gold wert!


----------



## divergent! (21. März 2010)

geil...mehr fällt mir nicht ein. würde ich mir glatt so einrahmen denn zum fahren wärs mir schon zu schade


----------



## dr.juggles (21. März 2010)

frank, 

der 6061t6 kleber ist aber net oschinal 

der war erst ab baujahr 96 verklebt.

du bräuchtest den von alcoa 

super poliert!


----------



## tomasius (21. März 2010)

@SYN-CROSSIS:

Sehr schön poliert! Man sieht endeutig, dass es dir Freude bereitet hat. 

Ich schicke dir dann nächste Woche mein Zaskar. 






Tom


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. März 2010)

Ich weiss, der originale liegt noch hier


----------



## tomasius (21. März 2010)

Bei genauerer Betrachtung erkenne ich aber doch einige Nachlässigkeiten. 







Den 6061 kannst du ja dann gerne mal einscannen. Du meinst aber nicht diesen hier?






Tom


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. März 2010)

ein Wachsrückstand  
Nee Tom,
der Aufkleber ist blau/weiss/rot . Ich mach Dir gerne nen Scan, Scanner ist schon bestellt, kommt aber erst am Ende der nächsten Woche 
Mfg Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (21. März 2010)

Okay, ich weiß um welchen Sticker es geht. 

Tom


----------



## MKAB (22. März 2010)

Ich habe das gleiche Decal-Set an meinem Zaskar und da sieht der so aus:





 Müsste auch mal wieder polieren *hust*


----------



## MKAB (22. März 2010)

Frisch vom Zoll:





Endlich   

Einige Fragen sind leider aufgetaucht - wer kennt sich mit den Revos aus?


----------



## BjoernS (22. März 2010)

Sehr schööööön!!!

Mein Lenker is auch da, fang heut am Manitou an zu basteln 

OsterTour müsste hin hauen

Frisch vom Zoll:





Endlich   

Einige Fragen sind leider aufgetaucht - wer kennt sich mit den Revos aus?[/quote]


----------



## Davidbelize (22. März 2010)

boah ey sogar mit syncros imbus schlüsseln.


----------



## mini.tom (22. März 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> boah ey sogar mit syncros imbus schlüsseln.



und spezial Gabel für die Crankos  (oben rechts)
Mfg
Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (22. März 2010)

ich glaub ich hab noch nen satz syncros blätter hier übrig.werde mal nachschauen ob die schon verbaut sind oder nicht.


----------



## Davidbelize (22. März 2010)

das mit der gabel ist ne echt coole idee. 

SNAP


----------



## floating (22. März 2010)

mini.tom schrieb:


> und spezial Gabel für die Crankos  (oben rechts)
> Mfg
> Tom



das war echt der spruch des tages.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (22. März 2010)

Das mit der Gabel war mal ein Lesertipp in der bike, is aber schon Ewigkeiten her; perfekt wär die Gabel, wenn die Zinken noch nacht unten gebogen wären, dann hat man mehr Hebel... 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## MKAB (22. März 2010)

mini.tom schrieb:


> und spezial Gabel für die Crankos  (oben rechts)
> Mfg
> Tom





Davidbelize schrieb:


> das mit der gabel ist ne echt coole idee.
> 
> SNAP





Splatter666 schrieb:


> Das mit der Gabel war mal ein Lesertipp in der bike, is aber schon Ewigkeiten her; perfekt wär die Gabel, wenn die Zinken noch nacht unten gebogen wären, dann hat man mehr Hebel...
> 
> Ciao, Splat



Jaaa, die Gabel funktioniert so la-la... Bei diesen Crank-O-Matics ging es, die waren etwas "geschmiert" aber laut Syncros Manual
sollen die Cranko's normalerweise mit blauem LocTite geklebt werden - da verwindet sich die Gabel dann aber leider zu sehr  



Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab noch nen satz syncros blätter hier übrig.werde mal nachschauen ob die schon verbaut sind oder nicht.



Das wäre super! Wäre aber Compact-LK...


----------



## Splatter666 (22. März 2010)

War ja auch ursprünglich nur für die Chrom-Kappen der alten XT-Kurbel gedacht - da bauchte man ja keine Kraft für


----------



## mini.tom (22. März 2010)

floating schrieb:


> das war echt der spruch des tages.



Danke - aber gab/gibt es da nicht einen speziellen Schlüssel von Shimano ?


























































also ich hab so einen



darf also unser Besteck doch komplett bleiben 
Mfg
Tom


----------



## floating (23. März 2010)

mini.tom schrieb:


> Danke - aber gab/gibt es da nicht einen speziellen Schlüssel von Shimano ?
> 
> also ich hab so einen
> 
> ...



ich nehme immer eine sicherungszange von knipex. damit lassen sich selbst die dinger von campa lösen.


----------



## mini.tom (23. März 2010)

@floating - ich nehme immer eine sicherungszange von knipex. damit lassen sich selbst die dinger von campa lösen.

ja stimmt Bernd - die habe ich noch zusätzlich ;-) 
Mfg
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (23. März 2010)

Moin, beim Zoll begrüssen sie mich schon mit Namen und Handschlag...





Gruss
Micha


----------



## CarstenB (23. März 2010)

die schoene schachtel

aber ansonsten schoen und ging ja mal wieder sehr fix.

gruss, carsten


----------



## kadaverfleisch (23. März 2010)

Dachte ich auch erst, wow, noch O-Karton, ist aber nur ein Adressaufkleber von Merlin.
Lustiger finde ich den "extremely urgent" Spruch von UPS, gibts sowas heute auch noch?
Schade das kein Datum auf dem Versandkleber ist, hätte gerne gewusst, wann der Händler das Tool bestellt hat.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## CarstenB (23. März 2010)

1968 

nee, probier mal ob ups den barcode noch lesen kann  damit kannst du nun auch bei allen kleins in baerlin die welle raus und rein ziehen!


----------



## divergent! (23. März 2010)

kann man dafür nicht auch die aktuellen werkzeuge für diesen bb30 oder wie der heißt standart nehmen?


----------



## felixdelrio (24. März 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> damit kannst du nun auch bei allen kleins in baerlin die welle raus und rein ziehen!



Sowat ham wa hier nich ...


----------



## CarstenB (24. März 2010)

tja, reicht halt nur fuer wannabe kleins wie funk und so... wart nur ab wenn kai endlich eins hat wollt ihr alle eins.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (24. März 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> tja, reicht halt nur fuer wannabe kleins wie funk und so... wart nur ab wenn kai endlich eins hat wollt ihr alle eins.



...oder ich, ein 88-90er wuerde ich auch nicht vor der Tuer stehen lassen...

Phil hat auch schon eins, ich glaube, das koennte mir auch gefallen 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## wtb_rider (24. März 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> tja, reicht halt nur fuer wannabe kleins wie funk und so... wart nur ab wenn kai endlich eins hat wollt ihr alle eins.



wenn das wörtchen "wenn" nicht wär.....
gruss kay


----------



## Radlerin (24. März 2010)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Sowat ham wa hier nich ...



Können "wir" auch gar nicht haben - die stehen alle schon bei Jürgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (24. März 2010)

Vielleicht kaufe ich mir auch mal ein Klein, wenn ich in das Alter von Jürgen und Carsten gekommen bin.


----------



## Radlerin (24. März 2010)

Bis dahin sind selbst Alu-Rahmen durchgerostet, Andreas...


----------



## chowi (24. März 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> tja, reicht halt nur fuer wannabe kleins wie funk und so... wart nur ab wenn kai endlich eins hat wollt ihr alle eins.



Boah Texaner, 

welch kühne Worte,
welche *Klein*sche Selbstherrlichkeit,
welch Blasphemie gegenüber anderen Alu-Boliden,

welch Trost, 
dass ihr da drüben kaum richtiges Bier zum Steak habt...
Gruß chowi

P.S. ...da heb ich die Alu-Dose und sage Prost RedBull...


----------



## Mosstowie (24. März 2010)

....ne KLEIN Lackierung würde mir reichen........


----------



## chaw09 (24. März 2010)

Heute frissch vom Pulvern, jetzt bin ich doch irgendwie ein bißchen aufgekratzt...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. März 2010)

Sieht doch schick aus 

Ich hab heute auch etwas bekommen, ein KLEINwenig Liner


----------



## stefan9113 (24. März 2010)

... mal sehen was ich daraus mache ...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. März 2010)

sehr lecker Stefan, das ist eines der wenigen Fullys auf welches ich auch mal Lust hätte


----------



## Davidbelize (24. März 2010)

... mal sehen was ich daraus mache ...



ich nehme mal ein ein schönes bike,stefan.
noch nie gesehen das stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (24. März 2010)

also ick bin kein freund von gefederten, schlecht bis garnicht funktionierenden elementen aus den frühen neunzigern, danach fällt eh aus, und über mein unglaublich geiles 78 special darf ich hier kein wort verlieren.
aber stafans konsequetes beuteschema finde ich schon cool. 
gruss kay


----------



## thxelf38 (24. März 2010)

chaw09 schrieb:


> Heute frissch vom Pulvern, jetzt bin ich doch irgendwie ein bißchen aufgekratzt...



Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Kona? Explosif?


----------



## Koe (24. März 2010)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Kona? Explosif?



ich würde sagen brodie. expresso od. sovereign?

stefan


----------



## Radlerin (25. März 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> aber stefans konsequetes beuteschema finde ich schon cool.
> gruss kay



Dem schließe ich mich an! 

Außerdem finde ich das Santa da oben ziemlich scharf irgendwie...


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (25. März 2010)

Koe schrieb:


> ich würde sagen brodie. expresso od. sovereign?
> 
> stefan



eXpresso....

Hatte ne Magurazugführung,jetzt eine für V-Brake 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## chowi (25. März 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Sieht doch schick aus
> 
> Ich hab heute auch etwas bekommen, ein KLEINwenig Liner



Frank, ist das Teflon-Liner, dann ist der Hifi-tauglich...
Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. März 2010)

Jupp, Teflonliner, auch PTFE genannt? Aber wie bringt man den mit Hifi in Verbindung?
Mfg Frank


----------



## divergent! (25. März 2010)

stefan9113 schrieb:


> ... mal sehen was ich daraus mache ...





aus welchen löchern holst du nur immer solche schätze?


----------



## chowi (25. März 2010)

DIY-Kabelmantel für Solidcore-Leitungen...


----------



## wieweitnoch? (25. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> aus welchen löchern holst du nur immer solche schätze?



Das frage ich mich auch immer wieder !


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. März 2010)

chowi schrieb:


> DIY-Kabelmantel für Solidcore-Leitungen...



Das ist bisher mein einziger Versuch in Sachen DIY Kabel 





Sorry für OT


----------



## Rennkram (27. März 2010)

Syncros Titan?
Durch die schlechte Beschreibung war sie sehr sehr günstig.
27,2 x 350mm
Gewicht: 208 gramm


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. März 2010)

Sehr schön, mir sind sie leider zu kurz


----------



## Rennkram (27. März 2010)

Und mir ist der Durchmesser zu groß..
Eigendlich hatte ich vor 0,2 mm runterzuschleifen, aber die Wandstärke ist dermaßen dünn...


----------



## divergent! (27. März 2010)

na super..mir würde sie perfekt passen.


----------



## oldschooler (27. März 2010)

brauche auch 27,0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (28. März 2010)

ich hab dumme schülerarbeiten korrigiert und sie verpasst, natuerlich hätte sie nur an mein litespeed gepasst und nicht an eure räder !


----------



## Rennkram (28. März 2010)

Wird sie halt schwarz angespayt


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. März 2010)

Ich wäre ja für frisch polieren und neue Decals


----------



## Rennkram (29. März 2010)

Poliert hab ich schon.  Decals...  Hmmmm


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (30. März 2010)

Salut,
Dopbar...würdig...?

Philippe


----------



## CarstenB (30. März 2010)

wenn er passt... sieht aber recht kurz aus. wuerdig? ehrlich gesagt: nein


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. März 2010)

Für's Quantum


----------



## Briggtopp (31. März 2010)

uiiii  Glückwunsch


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. März 2010)

Danke, ich hab mich auch gefreut wie Bolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exracer (31. März 2010)

Hallo Frank,

welche Achslänge wird bei dem Quantum für die Precision Kurbeln benötigt?

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## BjoernS (31. März 2010)

syn-crossis schrieb:


> für's quantum


 
mjamjam!!!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. März 2010)

exracer schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> welche Achslänge wird bei dem Quantum für die Precision Kurbeln benötigt?
> 
> ...



Hallo Bernd,
mit wurden 113mm empfohlen  , das habe ich auch da und deshalb wird damit zuerst probiert 
Mfg Frank


----------



## divergent! (31. März 2010)

schöne kurbel. die ist aber verdammt weich. aber auch verdammt schön


----------



## exracer (31. März 2010)

Hallo Frank,

ich würde mich über eine kurze Nachricht freuen, wenn´s mit der 113er Achse geklappt hat.

Danke im voraus
Bernd




SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> mit wurden 113mm empfohlen  , das habe ich auch da und deshalb wird damit zuerst probiert
> Mfg Frank


----------



## seuchenvogel (31. März 2010)

oops... sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (31. März 2010)

Überleg Überleg ....

Kopfkratz Kopfkratz ...

Nachdenk Nachdenk ...

"Und was ist daran jetzt klassisch?"

Frag Frag ...

Wunder Wunder ...


----------



## mountenbike (31. März 2010)

5. bild leicht im hintergrund


----------



## Deleted 30552 (1. April 2010)

Bitte schnell wieder zurück in den Karton!!!!


----------



## höhenangst (1. April 2010)

auch für ein Klein


----------



## Al-Capone (1. April 2010)

Heute auch was schönes bekommen:






Sieht aus wie Laufräder


----------



## CarstenB (1. April 2010)

höhenangst schrieb:


> auch für ein Klein



aber bitte nicht fuer ein pre-trek


----------



## .jan (1. April 2010)

Ich hätte heute eigentlich auch was tolles kriegen sollen. Mein White Industries Phantom Laufradsatz liegt stattdessen nun im Zustellpaketzentrum und muss dann erst noch zum Zoll. Laut Tracking ist es dort heute zugestellt worden, laut dem Zollbeamten nicht. Da ich jetzt erstmal eine Woche im Urlaub bin, muss ich noch ewig warten...


----------



## CarstenB (1. April 2010)

du bekommst dann eine postkarte vom zoll, dass es bereit zum abholen ist. das kann noch eine weile dauern...


----------



## höhenangst (1. April 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> aber bitte nicht fuer ein pre-trek



nein, nein , kommt Standesgemäß an ein 97 Puls COMP in grün


----------



## CarstenB (1. April 2010)

sind dafuer zwar auch zu jung aber da macht's nix aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (1. April 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> du bekommst dann eine postkarte vom zoll, dass es bereit zum abholen ist. das kann noch eine weile dauern...



...das lustige ist, die Karte kommt gar nicht vom Zoll, die schickt DHL zur gleichen Zeit an dich, wenn sie die Lieferung an die Zollstelle schicken. Ich war letztens vor meinem Paket beim Zoll, hatte aber Glück, DHL hat just in dem Moment angeliefert...

Gruss
Micha


----------



## divergent! (1. April 2010)

sind die dhl briefe vom zoll bei euch auch immer doller zerruppt?

bei mir kommen die jedesmal beschädigt an


----------



## .jan (1. April 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ...das lustige ist, die Karte kommt gar nicht vom Zoll, die schickt DHL zur gleichen Zeit an dich, wenn sie die Lieferung an die Zollstelle schicken. Ich war letztens vor meinem Paket beim Zoll, hatte aber Glück, DHL hat just in dem Moment angeliefert...
> 
> Gruss
> Micha




Ja, ich weiß. Habe heute ausgiebigst mit dem Zoll telefoniert. Nervt trotzdem. Hätte die Sachen gern vor dem Urlaub gehabt. Bin doch so ungeduldig...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. April 2010)

Kein Paket, eher ein kleiner Ausflug ins Nachbarbundesland  Wie versprochen gab's edles, 19 jähriges Geröhr in absolutem Bestzustand und lecker Bodum Kaffee  Nochmal 1000 Dank an der Stelle 
Mfg Frank


----------



## Radlerin (3. April 2010)

Das Bild weckt Interesse! Mehr Bilder im Kuwahara-Thread? Bittebittebitte!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. April 2010)

Kann ich gerne machen


----------



## To-bi-bo (3. April 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Kein Paket, eher ein kleiner Ausflug ins Nachbarbundesland  Wie versprochen gab's edles, 19 jähriges Geröhr in absolutem Bestzustand und lecker Bodum Kaffee  Nochmal 1000 Dank an der Stelle
> Mfg Frank



das in ähnlicher splatterlook lackierung, aber anderer farbe habe ich heute unangeschlossen gesehen.. wenn ich nur nicht so prinzipientreu wäre, ich hätts mitgenommen


----------



## Rennkram (6. April 2010)

Schon ist ein passendes Rad für die Syncros Titan Stütze aufgetaucht


----------



## Rutil (6. April 2010)

bitte mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (6. April 2010)

ist aber ein rennrad


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. April 2010)

Das Paket mit denen kam schon vor einigen Tagen:





Heute habe ich dann endlich mal geschafft etwas vom alten Glanz in die Hütte zurück zu bringen 





Jetzt klemmt's nur noch an den Lagern, aber die sind im Zulauf


----------



## Spaltinho (6. April 2010)

Oh, Frank,
du hast nicht wirklich ne silberne Speedtec-Hinterradnabe ?!
Ich bin neidisch...

... denn ich habe das Pendant für vorn !


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. April 2010)

Ja, habe ich. Ich habe auch die vordere (da waren die Lager noch schick). Aber zu Deiner Beruhigung, die waren mal purple und haben 32 Loch, 130mm an der HR. Sprich sie werden von Mavic Open Ceramic umrahmt ans Quantum wandern. Falls Du mal eine bunte 36 Loch für Dein HR auftreibst könnte ich sie Dir gerne versilbern 
Mfg Frank


----------



## Spaltinho (6. April 2010)

Das wäre spitze ! 
Da komme ich drauf zurück, falls es mir gelingt eine aufzutreiben...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. April 2010)

Gerne, aber 36 Loch wird schwierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (6. April 2010)

Wem sagst du das !
Mal sehen, vielleicht wird es ja was. 
Jedenfalls sind deine Polierergebnisse sehr beeindruckend. Gute Arbeit!


----------



## Filosofem (6. April 2010)

Frank, versiegel die Oberfläche auch gut. Ich hab hier den gleichen Satz, und da sind schwarze Oxidationsspuren drauf, die nach Lochfraß aussehen.
Aber gut zu wissen, dass die Aufkleber auch so eine Politur überleben.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. April 2010)

Die Naben hatten auch Oxidationsspuren  Und die Aufkleber habe ich vor dem Polieren abgeklebt 
Mfg Frank


----------



## Michaelmini (7. April 2010)

der PUKY Katon hat mich erst stutzig gemacht... aber war doch für mich





neu!


----------



## ZeFlo (7. April 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Das Paket mit denen kam schon vor einigen Tagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die naben schauen besser aus wie neu, waren in "echt" nämlich im finish wie im ersten bild. 

irgendwie fehlt noch was *kopfkratz* nur was?












































ach ja, genau! der da ...









flo


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. April 2010)

Flo, den Steuersatz hast Du nicht zufällig in 1" liegen? Und die Naben hatten schon Oxidationsspuren und die typischen ausgelaufenen Lager  Ansonsten hätte ich sie auch nicht auf Zwang poliert 
Mfg Frank


----------



## ZeFlo (7. April 2010)

der IST 1" und er liegt hier, quasi in reichweite 

ciao
flo


----------



## Briggtopp (9. April 2010)

Wenn der Postmann zweimal klingelt, gabs das graue etwas,






und nach einem Auspackkampf mit dem Cutter, das hier


----------



## maxim-DD (9. April 2010)

bei mir ist heut auch mal wieder was schönes gekommen,
ein wenig KLEIN 








aber da versteckt sich ja noch was








ich wünsch euch auch ein schönes WOCHENENDE

gruss, de ronny


----------



## MKAB (9. April 2010)

Schon etwas _länger_ her...



...



Aber der Grund, warum ich _aktuell_ pleite bin:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (12. April 2010)

Solche Mo gefallen mir 
Frei haben, Postmann klingelt eifrig und kommt keuchend hoch in den 4ten 
Oohh ein großer, etwas seltsam verpackter Karton, wenn nicht sogar katastrophal verpackter..












naja schaun wa mal was drin ist:




und noch eins





Ich muss sagen der Lack ist in einem erbärmlich Zustand (man siehts jetzt nicht so genau, leicht unterlaufener Lack mit Rost an kleineren Stellen) hätte nicht gedacht, das er so schlecht ist. Muss wohl doch zum lackieren, obwohl ich gern den orig. Lack behalten hätte .

So long
Grüße
Matt


----------



## Koe (12. April 2010)

hallo matt,

ist der also bei dir gelandet. ich hatte kurzzeitig dran gedacht mitzubieten.
mir ist er aber leider ein wenig zu groß.

viele spaß mit dem teil.


gruß stefan


----------



## Inigo Montoya (13. April 2010)

rahmennummer vom rodie waere interessant.


----------



## trinkdöner (13. April 2010)

4068 ;-)


----------



## Briggtopp (13. April 2010)

Trinkdöner weiß Bescheid


----------



## Apastoli (14. April 2010)

Die Post war da 
Wie immer wenn man gerade zu Arbeit muss.
ein Paket !!! 



Toll, was mag da wohl drinne sein
schauen wir doch mal nach

Aha 2 kammern! könnte das mein Ringlé LRS endlich sein





Sieht ganz danach aus.Mal weiter austüten............





Ja er ist es ENDLICH,wie lange habe ich auf den gewartet

Morgen, gibt es Bilder vom eingebauten Zustand.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (15. April 2010)

Moin, klein aber fein aus Kuala Lumpur . 1" Yeti/BMX Tange 303 Headset .









Gruss
Micha


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (15. April 2010)

Salut, habe auch etwas bekommen.
mag 21 Neu






Phil.


----------



## Davidbelize (19. April 2010)

endlich was bandscheibenfreundliches für den alten david.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (19. April 2010)

Philippe Carnoy schrieb:


> Salut, habe auch etwas bekommen.
> mag 21 Neu
> 
> 
> ...




Die kommt doch sicher von STSFreak...


----------



## SixTimesNine (20. April 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> endlich was bandscheibenfreundliches für den alten david.



...jetzt wird alles wieder gut und die alten Wunden können heilen!!! 

Have fun and enjoy yor life. Just hang loose!


----------



## stahlinist (21. April 2010)

Wenn der Postbote zweimal klingelt: Heimkino-Équipement?




Oder war das doch der Milchmann?




Keine Milch, kein Heimkino-Équipement,...




...sondern ganz großes Kino!




ROCKY MOUNTAIN ÉQUIPE!!!




Zusammen feiern wir jetzt seinen 18ten Geburtstag. Ein paar Geschenke sind schon da, ein paar im Zulauf, ein paar müssen noch umgetauscht werden...

Dankenswerterweise hatte sich Matze010 noch an mein Geheule von einst erinnert.
Ersma.


----------



## Ben Sarotti (21. April 2010)

Moin nach Kiel,
herzlichen Glückwunsch aus der Nachbarschaft, ein schönes Teil hast Du da erwischt.
Es scheint ja doch ein paar Klassikfans hier im Norden zu geben.
Vielleicht kann man ja mal ne gemeinsame Runde mit dem Altmetall drehen.
Schöne Grüße 
Johannes


----------



## Davidbelize (21. April 2010)

bin in 2 wochen wieder in rendsburg da könnte ich auch altmetall aus berlin für ne tour mitbringen.


----------



## höhenangst (25. April 2010)

was man alles so auf einem Flohmarkt finden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (25. April 2010)

Hallo Thoms


Der rote FLITE sieht ja richtig pervers aus.

Wenn Du den nicht willst, so melde Dich.

Merci


Holzwurm


----------



## .jan (25. April 2010)

War früher bestimmt mal ein kandierter Apfel...


----------



## wtb_rider (25. April 2010)

und ich würde die deathgrip nehmen, sie sind für einen guten zweck.
schwöre alter!!!!

tja wie gewonnen so zerronnen.

gruss kay


----------



## oldschooler (26. April 2010)

also bei uns auf den flohmärkten gibts immer nur ramsch... wahnsinn...

der rote flite ist in der tat sehr krank... was ist damit passiert? mit klarlack überzogen?

muss man zwei davon dreimal aneinanderschlagen um nach kansas
 zurückkommen?"

http://s.fatwallet.com/static/attachments/6317_normal_the_wizard_of_oz_121.jpg


----------



## höhenangst (26. April 2010)

wenn man zwei davon hat, könnte man es mal probieren 

ist ne Sonderedition aus Lackleder wie bei manchen Damenschuhen , wie Du schon richtig festgestellt hast - und neu auch noch dazu


----------



## zingel (26. April 2010)

beide auf der Durchreise...


----------



## CarstenB (26. April 2010)

aah, alles gut gegangen wie mir scheint


----------



## zingel (26. April 2010)

das S-Works hat ein paar Knicke in den Rohren, aber das soll wohl so sein..?

alles perfekt


----------



## maxim-DD (28. April 2010)

das wurde mir gerade vom verkÃ¤ufer persÃ¶nlich vorbei gebracht:
1996 GIANT BRONCO ATX880

man staune: XT SW 1A und X-Ray Grip Shifter OHNE Risse











und das alles fÃ¼r 61 â¬ inkl. lieferung

de ronny


----------



## thordis (28. April 2010)

direkt aus schullwitz in die landeshauptstadt, oder?

glückwunsch, ronny, nun haste endlich (d)ein bronco!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (28. April 2010)




----------



## maxim-DD (29. April 2010)

thordis schrieb:


> direkt aus schullwitz in die landeshauptstadt, oder?
> 
> glückwunsch, ronny, nun haste endlich (d)ein bronco!





ist aber "nur das Giant Bronco ATX 880", dahinter steht das orginale Giant B-Ronco von 1994

, de ronny


----------



## maxim-DD (30. April 2010)

bei mir wahr gerade die postfraus da...








SRAM 9.0SL no Disk Version , neu mit minimalen Lagerspuren

aber erklär mir mal einer, was neue Shimano XT SSP auf ner SRAM Nabe zu suchen haben.

ach ja, sonst sind die pakete immer so durch den zoll gekommen oder durfte sie mir im Dresdener ZollAmt abholen und dort mehr oder weniger euros lassen,
aber dieses mal wurde das paket in frankfurt/M. abgefertigt, hab ne "sozusagen" rechnung bekommen, aber wohin das geld soll, ist da net hinterlegt.
jemand ne ahnung was der spass soll?

gruss, de ronny


----------



## Al-Capone (30. April 2010)

Ich kenne das nur so das wenn Post Paket ausliefert auch gleich kassieren muß.Das hat aber bisher nie ein Zusteller gemacht bei mir.2-3x in all den Jahren.
Denke Du hast Glück....


----------



## Lowrider (2. Mai 2010)

nach 1,5 Jahren wartezeit hab ich das curtlo erhalten.
klassisch ist nur das material. 

jetzt wird es aufgebaut ;-)


----------



## maxim-DD (3. Mai 2010)

wahr eher so ein überraschungskauf, denn
die beschreibung war auch nicht gerade aussagefähig:
*Hallo Ebay-Gemeinde,

ich verkaufe hier 1 Federgabel ,Rohr 185mm.

Bei Fragen einfach eine Mail schreiben.

Schaut auch mal in meine anderen Auktionen.
Viel Glück.....*

und das ist heute angekommen:








und was ist gekommen bzw. was ist es wirklich?

natürlich ne AMP, aber ne 28"/29" mit nem 189 mm 1" gewindeschaft.

, de ronny


----------



## oli_muenchen (4. Mai 2010)

die sieht aber nach viel arbeit aus...


----------



## roesli (4. Mai 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> wahr eher so ein überraschungskauf, denn
> die beschreibung war auch nicht gerade aussagefähig:
> *Hallo Ebay-Gemeinde,
> 
> ...



Ah, interessant - hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen! Die Gabel wurd von KTM in den vollgefederten Trekkingbikes verbaut - 1995 oder 1996, wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (5. Mai 2010)

...ich wollte mal das Niveau wieder etwas anheben, jetzte die Tage angekommen:

Bullseye Hubset





Grove Stem





Phil, hat der auch einen Namen? HotStem oder HammerStem?

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philippe Carnoy (5. Mai 2010)

Salut Micha, 
....Mountain Stem...
komplett...super
Philippe


----------



## maxim-DD (5. Mai 2010)

Bullseye Hubset - BMX version?

wenn ich den tioga oder dia compe hebel dahinter sehe, würd ich ja sagen.



gruss, de ronny


----------



## kadaverfleisch (5. Mai 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> Bullseye Hubset - BMX version?



Ja, aber nicht mehr lange...



maxim-DD schrieb:


> wenn ich den tioga oder dia compe hebel



Und der Hebel ist ein Shimano DX...

Micha


----------



## kingmoe (5. Mai 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Grove Stem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das diese Lackierung?! 






1" oder 1 1/8"?


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (5. Mai 2010)

1 Zoll...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (5. Mai 2010)

Hat den Anschein, als wäre es diese Lackierung. Und ja 1" Phil hat es schon erwähnt. 

Nein, er ist nicht verkäuflich, es sei denn mir bietet jemand einen Cook Bros in Stahl an.

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (7. Mai 2010)

hab auch ein paket bekommen:

ist aber nichts besonderes,...






ich hab gehört man muss es giessen damit es sich wohl fühlt. mal sehn.
ich habe also meinen teil dafür getan den regenwald zu erhalten.

gruss kay


----------



## zaskar-le (7. Mai 2010)




----------



## maxim-DD (7. Mai 2010)

³


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (7. Mai 2010)

Salut Kay,

wer früh aufsteht....
Philippe


----------



## Radlerin (7. Mai 2010)

Sehr geil! Mehr Bilder bittebitte!


----------



## zingel (7. Mai 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ist aber nichts besonderes,...


wusste gar nicht, dass du auf Dosen stehst!!

...ist immerhin ne schöne!


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Mai 2010)

nichts ist mehr wie es war ...

armer kay

betrübt 
flo


----------



## wtb_rider (7. Mai 2010)

manchmal, aber nur manchmal, haben kaychens ein kleines bischen alu gern! 

und das hab ich mir eben zum geburtstag geschenkt,....

es tut mir leid wenn ich den ein oder anderen enttäuscht hab. aber wie hat schon immer meine grossmutter gesagt:
gross ist die vielfalt meschlicher besessenheiten.

aber schön wird es versprochen. alles was das herz begehrt.
maguras, spengel, bunte reifen, riesen hörnchen, cruisersattel, alle nur erdenklichen eloxalfarben dieses planeten und natürlich darf da auch ein gepäckträger nicht fehlen.

bis bald.

ich muss die spengel nur noch einspeichen lassen, das schaff ich aber erst zur nächten woche. und dannnn gibts auch bilder.

gruss kay


----------



## chowi (7. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch,
*Bauxit-Kay* hat wieder zugeschlagen...

Pass bloß auf, dass du nicht schon vor deinem wichtigen Tag Pleite bist,
danach wirds dann zum Dauerzustand...

Gruß chowi


----------



## Radlerin (7. Mai 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> aber schön wird es versprochen. alles was das herz begehrt.
> maguras, spengel, bunte reifen, riesen hörnchen, cruisersattel, alle nur erdenklichen eloxalfarben dieses planeten und natürlich darf da auch ein gepäckträger nicht fehlen.
> 
> bis bald.
> ...



Und natürlich lässt du es neu und endlich mal anständig pulvern - haste vergessen zu erwähnen... Ich hätte hier noch ne schöne grellorange FOX mit 120mm Federweg für dit Projekt. Schick mir ne PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (7. Mai 2010)

Und latürnich Fachmännisch mit nem 12er oder größer aufbohren für die Magura-Leitung

Glückwunsch Kay
.... jetzt hat das rumgeflenne ja endlich ein Ende 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## kadaverfleisch (7. Mai 2010)

pago79 schrieb:


> .... jetzt hat das rumgeflenne ja endlich ein Ende
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



...latürnich nicht, das Ultimate fehlt immer noch in seiner Sammlung...

Micha


----------



## wtb_rider (8. Mai 2010)

janz jenau,.....

gruss kay


----------



## fredeckbert (20. Mai 2010)

Nachschub:


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Mai 2010)

morgen gehts ans aufbauen
statt der michelin xls kommen, heute eingetroffene, irc trailbear dran.


----------



## Beaufighter (20. Mai 2010)

Ich freu mich so!!! 





Viele Grüße


----------



## hendr1k (20. Mai 2010)

Sehr schönes Ding 
Welches Modelljahr ist das Rocky ?
hab das so noch nie in den Katalogen gesehen,
Die Rahmenform sieht aus wie ein Blizzard aus 91, 
ist die Tange Struts original ?


----------



## Beaufighter (20. Mai 2010)

Oh, welches Modelljahr weiß leider nicht genau. Ich vermute dass das Altitude t.o. aus 1990/1991 stammt? Vielleicht können ja hier die Rocky Fachmänner weiter helfen? Die Tange war wohl laut Vorbesitzer nicht original dran. Ich habe den Rahmen vor einem Monat bei einer Fahrradbörse gesehen und vor paar Stunden ist es jetzt bei mir eingetroffen.


----------



## chowi (27. Mai 2010)

Als heut morgen die Christel bei mir klingelte,
war ich schon etwas aufgeregt...






...zuerst ein Schock



Me


Mer


*Merida*











































Puuh, nochmal Schwein gehab!






Vielen Dank!
Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (27. Mai 2010)

Schick schick. Mehr!


----------



## CarstenB (27. Mai 2010)

hmm, jetzt hat ja wirklich bald jeder eins...







cool


----------



## chowi (27. Mai 2010)

Ja Carsten,

*Hauptstadt*

wir arbeiten daran!



Funkyhausen

Mörlinburg

Bondräschorberch

Maronedorf

GTlersee

an Klein, Breezer, Yeti arbeiten wir noch...




Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich hier mal schwach werde...

Gruß chowi


----------



## Koe (27. Mai 2010)

meinen glückwunsch chowi.

ich freue mich schon auf weitere bilder.

gruß stefan


----------



## floating (27. Mai 2010)

..du hast meine vielen tiere vergessen...
und, breezer könnt ich schon drei anbieten..



chowi schrieb:


> Ja Carsten,
> 
> *Hauptstadt*
> 
> ...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (28. Mai 2010)

chowi schrieb:


> ...an Yeti arbeiten wir noch...
> 
> Gruß chowi



hüstel, hüstel 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philippe Carnoy (28. Mai 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> hmm, jetzt hat ja wirklich bald jeder eins...
> 
> 
> nein...
> Philippe


----------



## uschibert (28. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch noch keins!!

Gruß!


----------



## epic2006 (30. Mai 2010)

..tät ich auch noch suchen, aber heute wurde mir dies zugeschoben:



..nicht alles klassisch, aber einiges.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Mai 2010)

ick nehm die pedalen und die arch supremes!!!
gruss kay


----------



## epic2006 (30. Mai 2010)

die Pedalen kannste haben, is aber nix dolles, die Suprems bleiben, erstmal, oder Tausch gegen ein Merlin???


----------



## Gige (31. Mai 2010)

....ich möchte die Girvin


----------



## divergent! (31. Mai 2010)

die girvin würde ich auch nehmen. dürfte meinem lts gut stehen.

der abgerockte flite wär aber auch was


----------



## epic2006 (2. Juni 2010)

Heute ist wieder was angekommen:



und etwas abgeholt worden, von mir:




Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (2. Juni 2010)

Die unteren beiden Packerl sind doch hoffentlich Schaltzüge, oder?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## epic2006 (2. Juni 2010)

jupp. Komplett mit Zügen und dem Gedöns, halt OVP. Von den anderen Sachen die ich in dem Laden gesehen habe möchtest Du gar nix wissen, wirklich nicht.

Grüßen

...und ja, Du bekommst eins von den Paketen, hatten wir ja schon geredet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (2. Juni 2010)

@epic2006 - da sich hier jeder bei gerrit bedienen darf, dann bitte das "TEAM USA" schaltzeugs zu mir, BITTE.






, de ronny


----------



## maxim-DD (2. Juni 2010)

bei mir war vorhin das nette ForumsMitglied KODAK da, und hat gegen entsprechender bezahlung was da gelassen:

RALEIGH R1 MAX lite aus 7005 AL "Made in England" D-Box-Deluxe




KUWAHARA Rock Star mit kleinteilen












und die Lackierung ist ja mal der HAMMER




TREK SingleTrack 950 mit kompletter SHIMANO STX-RC Austattung



mit nem FLITE ALPES TI von `96




Dank Dir nochmals KODAK 

, de ronny  

http://bicycletutor.com/tune-up/


----------



## floating (2. Juni 2010)

...nicht angekommen, sondern aus dem keller geholt.
was man da so alles findet.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (3. Juni 2010)

floating schrieb:


> ...nicht angekommen, sondern aus dem keller geholt.
> was man da so alles findet.



Bernd, 

würde ich nehmen, wenns nur im Weg rumliegt . Ansonsten steht bei Rene (Boxenstop) noch ein HUTCH Trick Star in pink mit Gabel. Leider sind die Pegs an der Gabel abgebrochen, sonst hätte ich es mitgenommen.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## floating (3. Juni 2010)

naja,
gegen eine bestimmte ablösesumme habe ich bestimmt nichts einzuwenden. 
es ist übrigens der erste weisse pro racer in berlin gewesen. der herr von sport import hat ihn damals im handgepäck mitgebracht. 



kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Bernd,
> 
> würde ich nehmen, wenns nur im Weg rumliegt . Ansonsten steht bei Rene (Boxenstop) noch ein HUTCH Trick Star in pink mit Gabel. Leider sind die Pegs an der Gabel abgebrochen, sonst hätte ich es mitgenommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (4. Juni 2010)

Upps, schon wieder ein Paket aus California, von Jemandem, der vom Verpacken was zu verstehen scheint:









Man eyh, schon wieder ein Merlin, hab ich doch schon:





Gruss
Micha


----------



## wtb_rider (4. Juni 2010)

na da wird sich aber jemand freuen,....
schön das det jeklappt hat.
wann titanisieren wir denn mal die currywurschtbuden in bärlin?
gruss kay


----------



## chowi (4. Juni 2010)

Hat er nicht schon mehrere???


----------



## bighit_fsr (4. Juni 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> @epic2006 - da sich hier jeder bei gerrit bedienen darf, dann bitte das "TEAM USA" schaltzeugs zu mir, BITTE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die avid archs hätte ich gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (4. Juni 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> na da wird sich aber jemand freuen,....
> schön das det jeklappt hat.
> wann titanisieren wir denn mal die currywurschtbuden in bärlin?
> gruss kay



Er hat sich gefreut 

Bis Sonntag wollte er auch nicht warten, kam gerade vorbei und hats sich auf den Rücken geschnallt 

Die Buden werden unsicher gemacht, wenn der Stefan seins fertig hat und nochmal nach Berlin kommt, habe ich ihm versprochen. Und er braucht keine Wurst bezahlen  



chowi schrieb:


> Hat er nicht schon mehrere???



Ja 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## epic2006 (4. Juni 2010)

bighit_fsr schrieb:


> die avid archs hätte ich gern



ich auch....




.....äh, ich vergaß, sind ja meine, deswegen nahm ich ja die Kiste.


----------



## mini.tom (4. Juni 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> ich auch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die Kiste kannste ja auch haben - die wollen ja nur den Inhalt 
willdennkeinerdietunebarends ???
Tom


----------



## Koe (5. Juni 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Die Buden werden unsicher gemacht, wenn der Stefan seins fertig hat und nochmal nach Berlin kommt, habe ich ihm versprochen. Und er braucht keine Wurst bezahlen
> 
> Gruss
> Micha



auja, da freue ich mich schon drauf . bis zum basar wird es aber leider nichts mehr.
die gabel wird nicht mehr fertig, der pulverer ist bis zu den sommerferien ausgebucht.

gruß stefan


----------



## divergent! (7. Juni 2010)

mein winterprojekt. 28" scott crosser


----------



## uschibert (8. Juni 2010)

Bei mir ist heute zwar kein großes Paket angekommen, aber dafür war ein erfreulicher Aufkleber drauf!





Und etwas Schönes war auch drin! (jahrelang gesucht!!!)





Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (16. Juni 2010)

Heute waren es mehrere kleine Dinge,
die das Leben schöner machen...





Kurbeln, Zoll-Nippel, DA Steuersatz

Gruß chowi

P.S.: David, Danke für den Kurzurlaub...


----------



## höhenangst (16. Juni 2010)

mir ging es heute ähnlich, nur mit nem Bier aus der (k)östlichsten Brauerei Deutschlands  ( Heimat ) 
und den KLEINen Freuden


----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. Juni 2010)

Ich heute auch ein Paket bekommen, super, die Naben für mein Merlin.
Und was finde ich da drin:

Ne olle Gabel und Bremse




Hat der Verkäufer mit reingepackt, um Porto und Verpackung zu sparen , soll ich dann weiterleiten. Mal sehen, weiss gar nicht an wen? Vielleicht ändert sich mein Gabelplan für das Merlin auch nochmal 

Jetzt geh ich mal meine Naben suchen.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## höhenangst (17. Juni 2010)

die Gabel nehm ich auch, wenn Du nicht weisst wohin damit


----------



## CarstenB (17. Juni 2010)

hab ihm schon meine adresse durch gegeben. ich schick dann noch schwarz lackierte suntour rollercams. den unterschied erkennt der besitzer von den bremsen da eh nicht.


----------



## bertel (18. Juni 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> den unterschied erkennt der besitzer von den bremsen da eh nicht.



Hat der Flo die Bremse gekauft?


----------



## shanesimons (20. Juni 2010)

höhenangst schrieb:


> mir ging es heute ähnlich, nur mit nem Bier aus der (k)östlichsten Brauerei Deutschlands  ( Heimat )
> und den KLEINen Freuden



Es gibt schwarze Ringle Stützen mit goldener Schrift? 
Die ist nicht zufällig 27,2mm?


----------



## divergent! (20. Juni 2010)

hat zwar nix mit mtb zu tun aber ein klassiker ist es









voll retro


----------



## Myxin (20. Juni 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Es gibt schwarze Ringle Stützen mit goldener Schrift?
> Die ist nicht zufällig 27,2mm?


 
Falls Du mir eine rote in sehr gutem Zustand besorgen könntest, kannst Du die im Bild abgebildete haben.... einen silbernen Kopf hätte ich auch noch.


----------



## höhenangst (20. Juni 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Es gibt schwarze Ringle Stützen mit goldener Schrift?
> Die ist nicht zufällig 27,2mm?



ja gab es , und nein ist es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (20. Juni 2010)

Weil das hier ja irgendwie der inoffizielle ebay thread ist, eine wichtige Durchsage. Nehmt diesen formidablen Matchplan http://www.marca.com/deporte/futbol/mundial/sudafrica-2010/calendario-english.html  und plant sorgfältig.

Wollt nach längerer Zeit auch wieder mal was loswerden. Und jetzt check ich grad das meine Sachen ausgerechnet während Ghana/Deutschland enden.


----------



## Nightstorm95 (21. Juni 2010)

Pünktlich & passend angekommen ... jetzt hab' ich meine wunschgemäße Kollektion aus 92 bis 95 komplett zusammen ...





... Sommeranfang - halt' KA-Trikot Zeit.

Max


----------



## Al-Capone (21. Juni 2010)

erledigt...


----------



## bonebreaker666 (21. Juni 2010)

@divergent: coooole Sache!  ...falls du noch eine zweite Karosserie suchst, ich hätte da noch eine in schwarz rumliegen


----------



## zingel (21. Juni 2010)

schönes Foto vom Klein!


----------



## divergent! (21. Juni 2010)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> @divergent: coooole Sache!  ...falls du noch eine zweite Karosserie suchst, ich hätte da noch eine in schwarz rumliegen



ich werd den erstmal wieder gangbar machen. ob ich den bewege weiß ich noch nicht so recht. hab noch ein yokomo yr-4k2 hier.....der ist eher was zum prügeln


----------



## chowi (21. Juni 2010)

Kleenvieh macht ooch Mist...





Gruß chowi


----------



## maxim-DD (21. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich werd den erstmal wieder gangbar machen. ob ich den bewege weiß ich noch nicht so recht. hab noch ein yokomo yr-4k2 hier.....der ist eher was zum prügeln


hab hier noch nen voll retro Baja KÄFER Buggy in lila rumliegen,
bei interesse.
sorry, wie weichen vom thema ab.

de ronny


----------



## gtbiker (21. Juni 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (21. Juni 2010)

da wir grad beim abweichen sind...aber das herz eines retroradlers liegt ja nunmal im vergangenen...deshalb sei mir diese kindheitserinnerung verziehen:





na wer kennt das noch?

ps maxim dd: ich will mich grad wieder in mein altes hobby einarbeiten....da mach ich erstmal den einser fit. aber bilder vom buggy wären schon interessant.

pps tewje....zeig mal büschen mehr


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Juni 2010)

spuk von draussen? ich kenn nur spuk unterm riesenrad und spuk im hochhaus


----------



## divergent! (21. Juni 2010)

siehste...kennen die wenigsten. mit opa rodenwald...sehr kühl


----------



## uschibert (21. Juni 2010)

Na da gab es doch auch so eine serie mit nem bärtigen Typen der in irgendeinem erzgebirgkeller gehaust hat. Und immer an einem riesigen bären drehen musste um in seine behausung zu gelangen, oder irgendwie so!? Und der Bärtige war wohl von draussen?! Ja genau opa rodenwald!!!

Gruß!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (21. Juni 2010)

also bei uns läuft gerade (wieder) Alfons Zitterbacke im kino


----------



## Deer (23. Juni 2010)

Heute mit der Spedition angeliefert worden




























Zum Glück nicht das drin was draufsteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (24. Juni 2010)

chowi schrieb:


> Heute waren es mehrere kleine Dinge,
> die das Leben schöner machen...
> 
> 
> ...



und biste zufrieden mit dem schönen stück?


----------



## popeye (24. Juni 2010)

chowi schrieb:


> Heute waren es mehrere kleine Dinge,
> die das Leben schöner machen...
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber in Zusammenhang mit diesem Thread-titel erinnert mich das Bild an den TV-Spot einer anderen Biermarke. ... und kannste Du mir schicken eine Flasche von dem kühlen Bier, das so hat geprickelt in meine Bauchnabel ...

Sorry, bin schon ruhig, Gruss Michael


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Juni 2010)

popeye schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber das Bild erinnert mich an den TV-Spot einer anderen Biermarke. ...
> und kannste Du mir schicken eine Flasche von dem kühlen Bier, das so hat geprickelt in meine Bauchnabel ...
> 
> Sorry, bin schon ruhig, Gruss Michael



idealerweise so
kannst du mir nischt etwas von dir schickèn? vielleischd die steuersatz mit die fett von letzte jahrhundert? oder die kleine silber kurbél? oder eine flasche von die bier, die so schön hat geprickelt in mein bauchnabèl...


----------



## höhenangst (24. Juni 2010)

heute vom Zoll abgeholt


----------



## divergent! (24. Juni 2010)

ein rad was sich am bowdenzug einen runterholt...fetzt


----------



## maxim-DD (25. Juni 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich kenn nur spuk unterm riesenrad und spuk im hochhaus


pittiplatsch lässt grüssen.
ja das wahren noch zeiten, 

als wir jung, schüchtern & ungeküsst wahren.

Thema KLEIN, heute von der kleinen feuchten insel gekommen.
07/95







nun stellt sich nur wieder die frage, welche teile, geplant war mal komplett schwarz mit der LX 560-566, aber da ich nun die GA Center:X verbauen möchte, geht keine canti dran, und ne 737er ist schon am 94 pulse verbaut und ausserdem rückt keiner ne 737er kurbel raus.
mal schaun, kommt zeit - kommt rat.

de ronny


----------



## elsepe (25. Juni 2010)

Deer schrieb:


> Heute mit der Spedition angeliefert worden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



um was für ein fabrikat handelt es sich? und wo gibts das?


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (25. Juni 2010)

höhenangst schrieb:


> heute vom Zoll abgeholt



Ich will auch sowas mit der Hand  

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Koe (25. Juni 2010)

elsepe schrieb:


> um was für ein fabrikat handelt es sich? und wo gibts das?



ich tippe jetzt mal auf wiesmann bzw. TOUT-TERRAIN .

http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de/trailer.htm


----------



## Deer (26. Juni 2010)

Ja,ist ein Tout Terrain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (26. Juni 2010)

bei mir gings heute auch heiß her. ist zwar nicht unbedingt fürs mtb aber ein klassischer crosser bildet da eine gute verknüpfung zwischen rennrad und mtb.

heute kamen die ergos :





und mein lang ersehnter lrs





verdammt ist der schön............

ich glaub mein syncrosvorbau ist auch gekommen...da muss ich in der packstation nachher mal nachschauen.


----------



## badbushido (27. Juni 2010)

Ventos sind schon was feines


----------



## divergent! (27. Juni 2010)

hab vorhin mal alles drangebaut was ich schon hab...herrlich. das freilaufgeräusch ist der hammer


----------



## S-BEND (27. Juni 2010)

badbushido schrieb:


> Ventos sind schon was feines



Ja, aber mit diesen komischen "neuen" Naben ?

Und warum Ventos wenn es auch Shamals gibt 

Wenn schon denn schon ! 

Gruß


----------



## Beaufighter (27. Juni 2010)

@S-BEND: Sorry für Off Topic, aber dein Avatar ist, wie soll ich es sagen, ich versuche es mal mit unpassend.

Viele Grüße


----------



## felixdelrio (28. Juni 2010)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> @S-BEND: Sorry für Off Topic, aber dein Avatar ist, wie soll ich es sagen, ich versuche es mal mit unpassend.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Finde ich auch ...


----------



## divergent! (28. Juni 2010)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Ja, aber mit diesen komischen "neuen" Naben ?
> 
> Und warum Ventos wenn es auch Shamals gibt
> 
> ...



das ist richtig aber bei 100 euro überlegt man nicht lange



Beaufighter schrieb:


> @S-BEND: Sorry für Off Topic, aber dein Avatar ist, wie soll ich es sagen, ich versuche es mal mit unpassend.
> 
> Viele Grüße



deutschland und seine meinungsfreiheit


----------



## Beaufighter (28. Juni 2010)

Genau von dieser Meinungsfreiheit habe ich Gebrauch gemacht. Ich habe ja auch nur darauf hingewiesen, dass es MEINER MEINUNG nach ein klitzeklein unpassend ist. Nun zurück zum eigentlich Thema des Forums, sehr schön Campa-Felgen. Wo kommen die denn dran?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> deutschland und seine meinungsfreiheit




Art. 5 Abs. 2 GG regelt die Grenzen (Schranken) der Meinungsfreiheit:

(2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (28. Juni 2010)

das schon aber eben der persoenlichen ehre allgemeine sakastische ironische und sonstige aeusserungen sind durchaus erlaubt.


----------



## divergent! (28. Juni 2010)

und das unser grundgesetz sich selbst anzweifelt und aufhebt ist ja sicher auch bekannt.

@beau...kommen an einen scott crosser. bilder gibts demnächst wenn die woche meine antriebsteile hoffentlich einfliegen...oder willste nen vorgeschmack?


----------



## Beaufighter (28. Juni 2010)

ja klar, zeig mal her!


----------



## divergent! (28. Juni 2010)

da isser:





wie gesagt noch ziemlich im rohzustand. stütze und kurbel sind grad beim polierer. der plasteflite liegt hier und die restlichen teile sind aufm weg.

schaltwerk klappt evtl auch die woche muss nur noch schläuche und das passende innenlager kaufen. also in 2 wochen dürfte alles fertig sein. überlege nur ob ich schwarzes oder rotes lenkerband nehme.


----------



## wtb_rider (28. Juni 2010)

very nice....


----------



## S-BEND (29. Juni 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> Recht der persönlichen Ehre.


Persönliche Ehre ? Wenn ich das schon lese   
Verspürt hier noch jemand Lust, sich mal wieder 'Das Leben des Brian'
anzuschauen ?


Ich habe es aufgegeben, sich mit dem scheinbar "zweitbesten" zufrieden zu geben.
Am Ende wird es doch immer XTR, XT oder Record. 
Ich habe meine 8-fach Shamals im Traumzustand für 180,- geschossen.
Das war es mir locker wert und für diesen Preis würde ich mir durchaus noch ein Paar zulegen.
Weiß hier zufällig jemand, was dieser feuchte Traum Anfang der Neunziger
gekostet hat ? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (29. Juni 2010)

*Back to topic*


----------



## kadaverfleisch (30. Juni 2010)

genau, Bilder bitte:





Gruss
Micha


----------



## Blumenhummer (30. Juni 2010)

@Micha: Heute angekommen? Bunt verpackt?


----------



## kadaverfleisch (30. Juni 2010)

Nö Volker, das meiste ist vom Berliner Basar (BCTBuTB), nur der Rote kam von hier und die Kettenblätter vom elektronischen Kaufhaus.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## kailinds (30. Juni 2010)

Zurückgegangen vom Maler: Strata & MC2 in Burgundy-Blue Linear, inkl. "debossed" Logos.


----------



## Blumenhummer (30. Juni 2010)

@Micha: Schade, hätte doch gut gepasst...

@kailinds: Fein, fein...


----------



## freebee (30. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> überlege nur ob ich schwarzes oder rotes lenkerband nehme.



Wieso nicht Weiß???


----------



## mini.tom (30. Juni 2010)

Micha einen Satz Biopace nehm ich dir gerne ab ;-) 
thanks
tom


----------



## höhenangst (30. Juni 2010)

Oh Kai, 
die Gabel ist sieht ja aus wie original


----------



## HOLZWURM (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo Thomas

Man beachte!!!!!

Für eine STRATA aber etwas zu kleine Löcher.

Nicht alles wo STRATA draufsteht ist eben auch  STRATA drin

HYVÄÄ

Holzwurm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (30. Juni 2010)

sieht schon sehr nach Strata aus finde ich


----------



## höhenangst (30. Juni 2010)

das sollte eine echte aus dem19ner  20th anny sein , wo das Unterrohr ein grosses Loch hat oder hatte


----------



## CarstenB (30. Juni 2010)

yup, genau die ist das.


----------



## kailinds (30. Juni 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> yup, genau die ist das.



Genau!






Und der Rahmen, der die Gabel spendete:


----------



## wtb_rider (2. Juli 2010)

ok kein nos, aber passt so perfekt an mein phoenix und tut nicht weh ihn zu verbauen. jetzt fehlt nur noch ne type 2....und natürlich noch ein schwarzer wtb/ king aber ick hab ja noch mein leben lang zeit.
greetz kay


----------



## euphras (2. Juli 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ...und tut nicht weh ihn zu verbauen. jetzt fehlt nur noch ne type 2....und natürlich noch ein schwarzer wtb/ king aber ick hab ja noch mein leben lang zeit.
> greetz kay



Ich kann mir nicht helfen, Deine Kommentare sind immer so knack-trocken, abgehangen und........          einfach nur passend!


----------



## freebee (2. Juli 2010)

So,

heute morgen hab ich grad nochmal Glück gehabt den Postman abzugreifen:






Man ich bin so im 7 Himmel / verdammmt freu ich mich / jetzt kommen
die Schlamreifen endlich mal zu Einsatz.....


----------



## divergent! (2. Juli 2010)

sehr schönes delta fully.
 auf das gesamtbild bin ich mal gespannt

ich durfte heute meine kurbel vom polierer holen





ebenso kam ein altes record sw...und da kommts dran:


----------



## wtb_rider (2. Juli 2010)

ich kann so rennradkrempel nicht wirklich gut leiden aber das scott ist/ wird sehr cool.
gruss kay

ist das eigentlich ein trecking rad oder war das schon immer ein crosser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebee (2. Juli 2010)

Sieht verdammt gut aus / das Rot hmmm haste Recht gehabt ist echt schön...


----------



## divergent! (3. Juli 2010)

as ist wohl orig ein crosser. hat im tretlagerbereich noch nen mtb irgendwas aufkleber dran. sitzposition ist relativ komfortabel gewählt weil ich weiß daß sich ein crosser mit rennposition im gelände anstrengend fährt.

leider fehlt für meine vordere bremse noch die befestigungsschrauben und die triangle. cnc hat bisher nicht geantwortet und so suche ich jetzt erstmal noch schnell den kleinkram in der bucht zusammen. auf die 1. fahrt bin ich aber echt gespannt...nach gut 4 jahren abstinenz.

und irgendwie ist es ja son bisschen mtb


----------



## CarstenB (3. Juli 2010)

das San Diego war ein normales Trekking oder Hybrid Rad in der unteren Preisklasse


----------



## divergent! (3. Juli 2010)

danke wieder was gelernt. das schöne an der sache ist es hat auch schutzblechösen....ideal also auch fürn winter


----------



## berlin-mtbler (3. Juli 2010)

Schon wieder ein echt cooles Projekt von divergent. 

Nur die Rahmenfarbe ist nicht so mein Fall. Bitte lackieren oder pulvern. Danke.


----------



## oldschooler (3. Juli 2010)

ok...zu neu...aber tinker und cadel haben gesagt: junge,da muss ne blaue gabel rein...





heute post aus UK....





nur scheint da was zu fehlen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (3. Juli 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Nur die Rahmenfarbe ist nicht so mein Fall. Bitte lackieren oder pulvern. Danke.



nix da...der behältseinen lack schön so wie er da steht. find ich grade geil. zumal mir absolut keine lackierung einfällt die da im entferntesten dranpasst.


nur scheint da was zu fehlen?!


[/QUOTE]

fehlt da der drehnubsiknopf für die blockierung?

bekommste bei dr.cannondale............oder was fehlt da?


----------



## oldschooler (3. Juli 2010)

wenn ich das wüsst, würd ich net fragen, sondern teile bestellen....

da fehlt irgendwie die "nase" oder die große sechskantmutter(wobei ich die nicht als separat ansehe...bei meiner fatty D siehts aus wie aus einem stück...), die normal oben zu sehen ist... kann aber halt sein, dass das ein anderes modell ist und ich oben auch andre teile brauche... auf der fatty steht halt keine modellbezeichnung... ich weiss nur, dass sie keine luftpatrone hat...

und dass oben nur eine madenschraube drin is und irgendwas fehlt da...


----------



## divergent! (3. Juli 2010)

dann schick doch mal dein bild an fahrrad kohl oder halt dr.cannondale.

ich hab bei meiner fatty auch stahlfeder...aber auch den blockierhebel dran.

evtl hat deine sowas garnicht?

gabs fattymodelle ohne blockierung?


----------



## CarstenB (3. Juli 2010)

wie waer's mit nem cannondale aufbauthread im youngtimer forum


----------



## oldschooler (4. Juli 2010)

ist längst geschehen...wollte hier nicht unpassenderweise zuspammen...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (4. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> dann schick doch mal dein bild an fahrrad kohl oder halt dr.cannondale.
> 
> ich hab bei meiner fatty auch stahlfeder...aber auch den blockierhebel dran.
> 
> ...



JA, es gab definitiv Fattiemodelle ohne Blockierung.


----------



## andy2 (4. Juli 2010)

das sandiego ist ein trekkingadel gewesen und ich frage mich ob es mit rennlenker und vorbau nicht ein ganzes stueck zu lang sein wird


----------



## divergent! (4. Juli 2010)

nö nicht wirklich. hab mich grad mal draufgesetzt. sitzposition ist bei griff auf die ergos etwas weiter wie bei meinem rts. oberlenker sitzt sich recht komfortabel.

denke mal das passt schon


----------



## floating (5. Juli 2010)

ein karton in klassicher bauform


----------



## Myxin (6. Juli 2010)

Gerade abgeholt, provisorisch 'nen den White Ind.-LRS rein und voilà  21'' und Starrgabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (6. Juli 2010)

mit abstand die unerotischste klein farbcombo aber, haben oder nicht haben.
glückwunsch.
gruss kay


----------



## Myxin (6. Juli 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ....unerotischste klein farbcombo


 
Sicherlich.... wenn man ein Fahrrad unter der Rubrik 'Erotik' laufen läßt.....bitte


----------



## shanesimons (7. Juli 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> mit abstand die unerotischste klein farbcombo aber, haben oder nicht haben.
> glückwunsch.
> gruss kay



Das hab ich jetzt schon mehrmals gehört, aber so wie es da steht find ich das ne schöne Grundlage für nen Aufbau der vielleicht auch mal etwas abseits des Mainstreams ist....  bin gespannt.


----------



## Compolli (7. Juli 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> Gerade abgeholt, provisorisch 'nen den White Ind.-LRS rein und voilà  21'' und Starrgabel



Danke, das hast Du mir quasi vor der Nase weggesschnappt. Die Spinergys wolltest Du wohl nicht haben?


----------



## Myxin (7. Juli 2010)

Compolli schrieb:


> Danke, das hast Du mir quasi vor der Nase weggesschnappt. Die Spinergys wolltest Du wohl nicht haben?


 
Was jetzt? Soll das ein Vorwurf sein? Das Rad ist seit fast 3 Wochen inseriert und auch hier verlinkt gewesen. Ich bin 2 Wochen lang um diese Anzeige rumgeschlichen und habe erst Mitte letzter Woche mit dem Verkäufer, der auch hier aktiv ist, Kontakt aufgenommen. Nach 2 Tagen habe ich ihm zugesagt. War ja zwischenzeitlich genug Zeit, um vor mir zum Zuge zu kommen.


----------



## Compolli (7. Juli 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> Was jetzt? Soll das ein Vorwurf sein? Das Rad ist seit fast 3 Wochen inseriert und auch hier verlinkt gewesen. Ich bin 2 Wochen lang um diese Anzeige rumgeschlichen und habe erst Mitte letzter Woche mit dem Verkäufer, der auch hier aktiv ist, Kontakt aufgenommen. Nach 2 Tagen habe ich ihm zugesagt. War ja zwischenzeitlich genug Zeit, um vor mir zum Zuge zu kommen.



Sollte kein Angiff sein , bitte um Entschuldigung wenn´s so rübergekommen ist. Hatte auch schon länger eMail Kontakt, war halt zu langsam 

Wünsche Dir jedenfalls den Spass, den ich damit gehabt hätte


----------



## oldschooler (7. Juli 2010)

also ich fand und finds geil...

nur der preis war mir zu unerotisch...habe aber auch nicht probiert zu handeln, da ich eh kaufstopp hab...


----------



## Myxin (7. Juli 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> nur der preis war mir zu unerotisch...habe aber auch nicht probiert zu handeln, da ich eh kaufstopp hab...


 
Naja, ohne Spinergys war es im Rahmen


----------



## kadaverfleisch (7. Juli 2010)

Jörg,

mir gefällt die Farbe sehr gut, besser als blau/grün oder lila/pink oder dieses Stormgedöns.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (7. Juli 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> Gerade abgeholt, provisorisch 'nen den White Ind.-LRS rein und voilà  21'' und Starrgabel



die beiden KLEINen kartons im vordergrund, sind nicht zufällig diese
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7165810&postcount=2779

de ronny


----------



## Myxin (7. Juli 2010)

Nein... stammen aus der gleichen Quelle wie der Rahmen.


----------



## $cannondale$ (8. Juli 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> ok...zu neu...aber tinker und cadel haben gesagt: junge,da muss ne blaue gabel rein...



Da muss vor allem erstmal ein anderes Schaltwerk dran! Ein aktuelles Deore geht ja mal garnicht!


----------



## oldschooler (8. Juli 2010)

"aktuell"? ist werksausstattung...
das rad wurde so leider von CD gebaut... aber nach und nach ersetzt der besitzer alles... im moment liegts bei knapp 9,8kilo... (trotz deore)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. Juli 2010)

Myxin schrieb:


> Gerade abgeholt, provisorisch 'nen den White Ind.-LRS rein und voilà  21'' und Starrgabel



Das sieht doch super aus! Auch der Zustand macht Eindruck! Glückwunsch

...im Zusammenhang mit Spinergy...das waren diese 6-Speichenteile oder? In der Kombination hatten wir es doch mal in der "KLEINen Galerie" oder ist das ein anderes? Die Spinergy hätte ich mitgenommen. Weiß zwar nicht, was sie kosten sollten, aber scheint ne echte Wertanlage zu sein. Mein Satz hat mal 200 rum gekostet, der letzte aus Holland ging für 350.- weg...


----------



## drangla (10. Juli 2010)

Servus,

so heute sind gleich 4 Pakete mit dem lang ersehnten Inhalt eingetroffen. Alle Teile sind NOS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeadandGone (11. Juli 2010)

drangla schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> so heute sind gleich 4 Pakete mit dem lang ersehnten Inhalt eingetroffen. Alle Teile sind NOS.






Wow, 

Judy SL in NOS  ..ca. 1,298 DM damals 

Hut ab ..

DG


----------



## Briggtopp (16. Juli 2010)

Heute wieder vom Beschichter zurück. Zu erst 









dann  man beachte den schwarzen Fleck, genau, er ist unter der Beschichtung. Es ist nicht der einzige Makel, der einem ins Auge sticht.






und dann 






Meint ihr da kriegt man noch den Steuersatz rein ?


----------



## Splatter666 (16. Juli 2010)

Ui...  schade...

Ging der schon so zum Beschichter, oder ist das ausserhalb deiner Reichweite passiert? Der Makel in der Beschichtung würde mich jetzt nicht so sehr stören, das eierige Steuerrohr allerdings schon...

Vielleicht erstmal nen alten Stahlsteuersatz einpressen, den wieder raus und dann mal schauen, wie es aussieht 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Briggtopp (16. Juli 2010)

Nee, dar war ein alter Ventura drin, den habe ich ausbauen lassen und nochmal mit nem Lappen gesäubert. Das Rohr war einwandfrei. Die müssen den Fallen gelassen haben, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Verpackt war er auch bei Hin- und Rücktransport bombensicher.
Ich könnte *****...hatte mich so gefreut.
Und wenn ihr jetzt wüsstest bei wem ich es habe machen lassen, würdet es ihr niemals glauben.


----------



## euphras (16. Juli 2010)

Wenn das in einem Fachbetrieb verhackstückt wurde: hinbringen und reklamieren. Ob das Steuerrohr jedoch wieder hinzubiegen ist, k. A.


----------



## Briggtopp (16. Juli 2010)

Hinbringen ist schlecht, musste ich hinschicken. Ja es war ein Fachbetrieb.


----------



## wtb_rider (16. Juli 2010)

das gleich problem hatte ich auch schon mal.
allerdings auch erst zu hause bemerkt. und nun natürlich schwer nachzuweisen wers gewesen sein soll. da hilft immer die ansage, das man ja auch einen steuersatz ausgebaut habe und warum sollte man einen "defekten"  rahmen für viel geld neu pulvern zu lassen. 

bei dir ist das ja etwas schwieriger zumal man ja nicht mal eben ein neues rodie bekommt.
ich würde mal anrufen und dein problem vortragen und schauen was sie sagen.
bei mir hat es dann die versicherung übernommen.

versuch doch mal georg dazu zu befragen. ich denke ein wenig sanfte gewalt wird wohl von nöten sein und ob das dann das pulver überlebt ist auch ungewiss.

viel erfolg, 
gruss kay


----------



## Huelse (16. Juli 2010)

Hatten das Problem auch schon mal bei Philippes EWR, war noch deutlicher verbogen und der Lack war dadurch auch lose geworden. 
Lösung: Erst mal mit dem kegelförmigen Teil von nem Tretlagergewindeschneider etwas aufweiten in Richtung "rund", dann habe ich drei mal eine Stahl-Steuersatzlagerschale ein- und ausgepresst, danach ließ sich auch ein Alu-Steuersatz wieder problemlos montieren. Den losen Lack haben wir wieder angeklebt und ergänzt...bei Dir sieht das ja alles viel harmloser aus. Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## uschibert (16. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem Steuerrohr ist schon *******. Frag mal Phil, der hatte so ein Problem letztens auch, allerdings bei Lack als Beschichtung. Bei dem hats geklappt bzw. hat es irgendwie richten lassen. Das Pulver müsste es eigentlich überleben, es ist ja flexibel weil Kunststoff.

Viel Erfolg!
Gruß!


----------



## CarstenB (16. Juli 2010)

das vergnuegen mit dem steuerrohr hatte ich auch schon mal 







bei dem war es allerdings eindeutig durch mangelhafte verpackung verursacht






von daher war auch keine reklamation moeglich. ich hab einen 1 1/8" schaftvorbau genommen, der gut in den 1" lenkkopf passt, und das rohr langsam und behutsam mit dem keil vom vorbau wieder rund gedrueckt. also den keil schrittweise angezogen und dabei den vorbau verdreht. ging ruck zuck und nachdem ich dann einen stahlsteuersatz rein gepresst habe war es auch wieder ganz rund. wenn die beschichtung die verforumung ueberstanden hat sollte sie auch das rueckverformen aushalten. 

ich bin recht sicher, dass das beim transport passiert ist auch wenn er gut verpackt war und die verpackung unbeschaedigt ist. so war das bei phil's EWR auch. der war definitiv unbeschaedigt als er auf die reise gegangen ist. zumindest wird der beschichter das so sehen denke ich und du hast keine moeglichkeit das gegenteil zu beweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huelse (16. Juli 2010)

uschibert schrieb:


> Das mit dem Steuerrohr ist schon *******. Frag mal Phil, der hatte so ein Problem letztens auch, allerdings bei Lack als Beschichtung. Bei dem hats geklappt bzw. hat es irgendwie richten lassen. Das Pulver müsste es eigentlich überleben, es ist ja flexibel weil Kunststoff.
> 
> Viel Erfolg!
> Gruß!



schau mal einen post über deinem, da hab ich erklärt wie das bei phils rad lief (er lässt sowas immer machen und ich hatte mal wieder das vergnügen)


----------



## wtb_rider (16. Juli 2010)

carsten du fuchs, hast du dir das selber ausgedacht?
chapeau, der herr.

gruss kay

aber ick glaube das der rahmen vor dem pulvern seine macke bekommen hat, sonst hätte das pulver bestimmt ein paar spuren von dem hit.


----------



## Briggtopp (16. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Tips.
Den Pulverer hab ich schon angeschrieben und vonwegen das war schon so is nich, da ich vorab schon Photos vom Urzustand hatte.
Man muss heutzutage echt alles dokumentieren.
Ich werde jetzt mal abwarten, was die Pulverbude dazu meint. Denn saubere Arbeit ist es in diesem Fall nicht gewesen.
Ah ja, das mit dem Transport fällt definitiv aus. Der Karton ist komplett intakt, innen war der Rahmen in Bläßchenfolie gewickelt und zusätzlich
mit einzelnen Kartonteilen nochmals fixiert. So wie von mir eingeschickt.
Also kommt man da nicht durch mit von wegen Transportschaden.
Der Rahmen ist bestimmt vor dem Pulvern schön auf die Nase geflogen


----------



## lebaron (16. Juli 2010)

also eine beweislast hast du ja nicht - sollte der dir runter gefallen sein, würde man es bei der verformung auch im pulver sehen. ergo kannst du das getrost an die versicherung des lackierers geben.

my 2 cents


----------



## Briggtopp (16. Juli 2010)

Ne ist er mir ja auch nicht, das Ding habe ich wie ein rohes Ei behandelt und auch so ausgepackt. Bin da etwas vielleicht auch schon zu penibel
Naja mal schaun was kommt. Ich denke mal das mit Vorbauschaft einspannen und drehen hört sich sehr gut an und wird das Ding auch richten können. Es geht mir aber ums Prinzip und unsere wohlverdienten Taler nicht wahr.


----------



## lebaron (16. Juli 2010)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Ne ist er mir ja auch nicht, das Ding habe ich wie ein rohes Ei behandelt und auch so ausgepackt. Bin da etwas vielleicht auch schon zu penibel
> Naja mal schaun was kommt. Ich denke mal das mit Vorbauschaft einspannen und drehen hört sich sehr gut an und wird das Ding auch richten können. Es geht mir aber ums Prinzip und unsere wohlverdienten Taler nicht wahr.



Deswegen solltest Du ja unabhängg von der reparaturmöglichkeit dem lackierer auf den sack gehen. wenn du alles belegen kannst - umso besser.


----------



## Briggtopp (16. Juli 2010)

Habe der Firma bzw. der Ansprechpartnerin, eine nette aber eindeutige Nachricht zugeschickt, mit Photos natürlich.


----------



## CarstenB (17. Juli 2010)

laaaaange drauf gewartet






Mountain Goat #33 von 1982. weitgehend orginal aber auch sehr gebraucht. mal sehen, welche behandlung es auf der beauty farm bekommt aber es wird wohl etwas aufwaendiger...


----------



## gtbiker (17. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hank_dd (17. Juli 2010)

Ich bin gerade sprachlos


----------



## felixdelrio (17. Juli 2010)

Wow, Carsten! Da bin ich auch sehr gespannt drauf!


----------



## Ketterechts (17. Juli 2010)

- dieser Smiley passt perfekt


----------



## divergent! (17. Juli 2010)

das kleine entchen ist aber auch putzig.............


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. Juli 2010)

sehr sehr original!!! Ich würde wahrscheinlich nur saubermachen...so wie es da steht, hat es einfach "seine Geschichte zu erzählen"....

eventuell alles, was mal geglänzt hat, wieder zum Strahlen erwecken, aber den Rahmen wohl großteils so lassen (ist das Rost auf manchen Bildern? das ist natürlich nicht so schön....)

Glückwunsch zu diesem Museeumsstück


----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. Juli 2010)

Jaja, jetzt passen die Raeder so langsam zu deinem Alter 
Ansonsten wunderschoen, ordentlich Patina, was nach 28 Jahren aber auch sein darf 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (17. Juli 2010)

was ist es den für ein paint? sieht komisch aus... was für ne grösse hat es den? relativ kurzer vorbau für die grösse, oder täuscht das?


----------



## kadaverfleisch (22. Juli 2010)

schon wieder was gekommen, was nicht für mich ist. ist eh zu klein.

GT - Titanium - 16"





Gruss
Micha


----------



## wtb_rider (22. Juli 2010)

aber meine grösse, komm ick am we holen.

gruss kay


----------



## oneschnark (22. Juli 2010)

Salut, es ist da.
Grove road und ich freue mich






Phil.


----------



## MartinE (22. Juli 2010)

zum Rodie: 
Mit einem Heißluftföhn warm machen und einen Stahlsatz einpressen... Wenn es nicht passt mir einem Stück Rundholz oben auf weiten, damit er rein passt.


----------



## pwriter (22. Juli 2010)

man freut sich ja auch über die kleinen dinge im leben...

aber ob der tausch gegen eine plaste-kappe in nos so gut war, ohne die kappe vorher zu sehen? 






nach kurzer behandlung mit verschiedener körnung und polierpaste, denke ich schon. 

noch n paar mal rüber und gut is. lange gesucht nach dem teil. ich freu mich.


----------



## divergent! (27. Juli 2010)

äääähmmm ööööööshmmm jetzt kein paket im direkten sinn aber ein paket voller arbeit. bei mir am haus hab ich beim hundespaziergang dieses bald fliegende etwas gefunden. ist wohl ausm nest gefallen. hat sich keiner drum gekümmert und bevor jemand mitm auto drauf parkt oder so ne blöde katze ihn frisst hab ichs eingesakt. der tierarzt meinte: damit kann ich nix anfangen.

toller typ.

ein kuckuck ist es wohl nicht, rabe? berlepiepe, flugwappich? keine ahnung...hat jemand da einen plan?

gestern erstmal grashüpfer verfüttert...hat der kleine gut angenommen. heute im zooladen mehlwürmer und heimchen geholt...frisst er wie ein irrer. na mal sehen ob er es schafft....wär ja zu schön.













blödes tierhelfersyndrom


----------



## bertel (27. Juli 2010)

Frag mal hier http://www.vogelforen.de/forumdisplay.php?116-Pflege-und-Aufzucht nach, da tummeln sich einige Spezialisten.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. Juli 2010)

der vogel ... könnte ne krähe sein/ werden 

http://www.wildvogel.info/forum/boa...charly-die-schmusekr%E4he-von-robin-m%FCller/

http://krahbyblog.blogspot.com/

ruf mal im tierpark an, ob die ihn/ sie vielleicht haben wollen!


----------



## divergent! (27. Juli 2010)

ich hab mal wildvogelhilfe angeschrieben...mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juli 2010)

[witz]
geht ein pärchen durch einen park, die junge frau sieht am wegesrand ein kleines verweistes kätzchen und nimmt es hoch. sie fragt ihren gatten, ob sie es nicht mitnehmen könnten, um es aufzupeppeln und eventuell zu behalten. er kennt sie und sagt 'ok, aber du musst es tragen'. sie gehen weiter.
am auto fragt die junge frau, wo sie denn das kätzchen hinlegen soll, damit ihm nix passiert bei der autofahrt. der junge mann erwidert, dass sie es doch in ihren schoß legen sollte. 'da ist es schön warm und geschützt'.
sie: 'aber der gestank...?! er: 'dann halt dem armen ding eben die nase zu.'
[/witz]


----------



## Stadtkind (27. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht ein Pelikan


----------



## Stadtkind (27. Juli 2010)

Schön dass sich jemand um ihn/sie kümmert.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. Juli 2010)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Pelikan



doof, wenn man "nur" ne mietwohnung hat


----------



## divergent! (27. Juli 2010)

laut tierpark und wildvogelhilfe..achtung ganz spektakulär...trommelwirbel...ne luftratte. kurz ne taube

naja nix mit rabe. hat aber auch sein vorteil. wenn die fliegen kann gehts raus in wald und sie flattert weg. beim raben hätte ich ein problem.

na mal schauen obs klappt


----------



## FalloutBoy (27. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> hat aber auch sein vorteil. wenn die fliegen kann gehts raus in wald und sie flattert weg.



Sei Dir da mal nicht so sicher... Meine bessere Hälfte hat auch mal so eine aus dem Nest gefallene Luftratte aufgepäppelt und hatte in der noch so rund ein Jahr einen Schatten. Der lustige Vogel irgendwo in der nähe des Hauses "gewohnt" und hat permanent wieder versucht, ins Haus zu kommen. Das Vieh ist sogar hintergeflogen, wenn man mit dem Auto losgefahren ist etc. Können recht anhänglich werden bei Handaufzucht


----------



## divergent! (28. Juli 2010)

aber irgendwann war er weg.....deshalb werd ich hoch in wald gehen. hoffe mal die schnüffelt uns dann nicht hinterher. ansonsten schick ich die zu diversen forumsleuten. dann kannn die meine pakete abholen. geht ja sicher besser wie mit der post


----------



## Koe (30. Juli 2010)

heute eingetroffen





gruß stefan


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Juli 2010)

dönerwetter, das ja ne menge neuet zeuchs.
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (30. Juli 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> dönerwetter, das ja ne menge neuet zeuchs.
> gruss kay



jep ,
jetzt muss nur noch der rahmen dazu neu gepulvert werden, damit der auch wieder in nossigem zustand erstrahlt.


----------



## argh (30. Juli 2010)

Und an was für einen Rahmen kommt das Geraffel dran?


----------



## Koe (30. Juli 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Und an was für einen Rahmen kommt das Geraffel dran?



wird noch nicht verraten. aufbau-fred kommt aber noch, versprochen.

gruß stefan


----------



## zaskar-le (30. Juli 2010)

Hachja, immer wieder schön, wie man sich noch wie ein kleines Kind freuen kann... 

Riesendank an Marcel für perfekte Abwicklung und prompten Versand!


----------



## euphras (30. Juli 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Hachja, immer wieder schön, wie man sich noch wie ein kleines Kind freuen kann...
> ][/URL]



RICHTIG cool fände ich die Teile, wenn Grün und Rot vertauscht wären;

Steuerbord: Grün

Backbord: Rot



edit: Stefan, wo hast Du soviel Suntour in NOS/NIB her, doch nicht die Bucht, oder?! Naja, Herzlichen Glückwunsch jedenfalls


----------



## divergent! (30. Juli 2010)

kommt da etwa auch ein harlekin projekt auf uns zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (30. Juli 2010)

Koe schrieb:


> wird noch nicht verraten. aufbau-fred kommt aber noch, versprochen.
> 
> gruß stefan



Na gut- ich bin gespannt! 

Christian: die Hebel sind soooo schön. Da werde ich, endlich mal wieder, richtig neidisch.


----------



## wtb_rider (2. August 2010)

so icke mal wieder.

hat echt ewig gedauert, aber nu isset da.

















und nu schon mal ein kleines set up
wird wohl ein ss wegen der horizontalen ausfaller, mit allerhand teilen die rumlagen und ein paar neu dazu gekommenen.





bis dahin gruss kay


----------



## lebaron (2. August 2010)

Alter Kay, du machst mich fertig. Bei Dir fliegen die Traumbikes ja im Wochentakt ein. Alter Schalter ... - ich bin neidisch!

Woher kommt der Bonti?


----------



## zingel (2. August 2010)

dafür könnt ich mich jetzt auch noch erwärmen


----------



## oneschnark (2. August 2010)

Hi, super Kay, und hier sind die Schoes  dafür:



Philippe


----------



## Koe (2. August 2010)

hallo kay,

ich schließe mich dem neid an. saugeiles teil, meinen glückwunsch.
na was ein glück hab ich den lenker nicht genommen, da passt er doch gut dran.

gruß stefan

der sessel im hintergund gefällt mir übrigens auch sehr gut.


----------



## Spaltinho (2. August 2010)

Geiler Scheiss, Kay ! Die Farbkombi kannte ich noch nicht !
Den muss ich irgendwann mal rollen kommen. Müsste mir schließlich auch passen....


----------



## wtb_rider (2. August 2010)

servus die herren.

danke, mit soviel anerkennung hätte ich garnicht gerechnet.
der rahmen kommt aus den usa, und ich hatte ihn übers retrobike forum gekäuft.
eigentlich nur weil mir langweilig war und der preis sehr angemessen. 
anfangs hatte ich ein wenig bedenken zwecks der 15,5 zoll, aber er sollte bestens passen.
jetzt steht meinem glück nur noch ein lrs und die doofe hr joes canti, die nicht mitspielen will, im weg. 

wie gesagt ist bisher als ss geplant und mit ein paar teilen die ich nirgends sonst verbauen kann bestückt. könnte also ne bunte mischung sein, die bestimmt nicht überall seine freunde finden wird.
bedankt sind schon mal all die jenigen die hier ihre teile wiedererkennen.
gruss kay


----------



## zaskar-le (2. August 2010)

Sehr schönes Stück, Kay. Die Farbkombi ist wirklich Hammer!


----------



## wtb_rider (2. August 2010)

danke,

ich weiss jedoch nicht genau ob die kombi orginal ist. aber laut vorbestitzer der die zweite hand des rahmens war, wohl ja.

ich hab noch blau weiss repro decals dazu bekommen, die ich jedoch nicht verwenden werde weil mir die silbernen auch besser gefallen.

bis die tage
ich hab so langsam muffensausen wenn ich da so ein resteaufbau mache,...
klärt mich auf.
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (2. August 2010)

Kaychen, Junge, Junge,
is det nun Torschlußpanik vor dem großen Tag
oder weil det noch vor der Zugewinngemeinschaft kommt???

Alter noch so`n Hirsch, ach nee
is ja 15,5", also nur een Bock... (wie niedlich)

Hut ab! So wird`s jemacht!

Gruß chowi


----------



## expresso'93 (5. August 2010)

Heute nach 4-wöchiger Schiffsreise beim Zoll abgeholt


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (5. August 2010)

Uuuui....nen `96er ?


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Koe (5. August 2010)

ohhh,

das würde mich auch mal interssieren. zugführung sieht nach 96 aus.
ist das ein sovereign?

gruß stefan


----------



## expresso'93 (5. August 2010)

Ja, ist ein '96er Sovereign Nr. 3926. Der Lack ist in einem sehr schlechten Zustand, ansonsten sehr gute Substanz. Wenn ich euch den Preis verrate, gibts hier gleich 

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. August 2010)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> sehr gute Substanz. Wenn ich euch den Preis verrate, gibts hier gleich



Und dann sieht es auch noch nach meinem Rahmengröße aus...


----------



## Koe (8. August 2010)

expresso'93 schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein '96er Sovereign Nr. 3926. Der Lack ist in einem sehr schlechten Zustand, ansonsten sehr gute Substanz. Wenn ich euch den Preis verrate, gibts hier gleich
> 
> Gruß,
> Oliver



dann verrate ihn uns lieber nicht. ein '96 soverreign würde auch super zu meinem '96 eXpresso passen.

was ist das denn für eine rahmengrösse? ich könnte das aus der perspektive gar nicht abschätzen.

gruß stefan


----------



## expresso'93 (8. August 2010)

Hier mal der komplette Rahmen, ist ein 18" und wiegt 1830gr.





@Blumenhummer
Der 19" Expresso steht noch hier 

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (8. August 2010)

18 "....genau meine Größe 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (11. August 2010)

heut hat mir die postfrau was in den B-Kasten gelegt.
Mountain Bike Know-how 1990



viel wissenswertes, 
z.Bsp. WEIS EINER VON EUCH NOCH, WAS EIN "NORDLICHT-DYNAMO" ist?
noch ein paar schöne bunte Fotos mit schönen Bike`s & coolen Klamotten:








ein CILO 


was für forumsmitglied HUELSE 


ein TECHNOBULL  



gruss, de ronny


----------



## euphras (11. August 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> z.Bsp. WEISS EINER VON EUCH NOCH, WAS EIN "NORDLICHT-DYNAMO" ist?[/COLOR]



Nordlicht hatte ich, ich war nicht so begeistert davon. Nach nem halben Jahr wanderte der kaputt in die Restekiste. Bin dann bei BUMM gelandet und war immer sehr zufrieden. 

Ansonsten ein schönes Zeitdokument.


----------



## maxim-DD (12. August 2010)

hab gerade gesehen, das es das buch noch in der bucht zu kaufen gibt
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-Know-how-Robert-van-der-Plas-BLV_W0QQitemZ150396606150QQcategoryZ96456QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DDLSL%252BSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BMRU-267%252BIA%252BUA%252BIEW%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D8%26pmod%3D250676616641%252B250676616641%26po%3D%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6461098128537451912

de ronny


----------



## Deleted 30552 (12. August 2010)

3,80 euro incl. versand ... das hab ich dann mal genommen. besten dank!


----------



## maxim-DD (12. August 2010)

bitte matze

und die habsch auch scho:

1989 Mountain-Bike-Praxis 


1990 Alles übers Mountain Bike 


1990 Mountain Bike Know-how 


1991 Bike Workshop 


1994 Alles übers Mountain Bike 


1995 Bike Workshop 


1996 Bike Fahrtechnik


----------



## höhenangst (12. August 2010)

kam mit Hermes, soll ein Paket darstellen  





trotz der " Verpackung"  ohne Schäden angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (12. August 2010)

trommelwirbel !!!  

was ist drunter ???


----------



## euphras (12. August 2010)

Was KLEINes.


----------



## coast13 (12. August 2010)

euphras schrieb:


> Was KLEINes.



ok !  schön !!


----------



## Koe (13. August 2010)

ohhh schon wieder ein paket für mich.

ich glaube ich hab ein déjà-vu ne stimmt gar nicht. sind gar keine felgen dabei.













gruß stefan


----------



## euphras (13. August 2010)

Koe schrieb:


> ohhh schon wieder ein paket für mich.
> 
> ich glaube ich hab ein déjà-vu ne stimmt gar nicht. sind gar keine felgen dabei.
> 
> ...



Kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal ein Detailbild von den ausgepackten Bremsen und Hängern machen? Es gab wohl verschiedene Versionen der schwarzen XC Cantis, mich würde interessieren, welche diese sind.

Danke!


----------



## Mosstowie (18. August 2010)

Jetzt ist es ein Berliner........

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/5/9/1/6/_/large/SDC10708.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/717075][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/5/9/1/6/_/large/SDC10707.JPG









Der Aufbau wird sich noch etwas hinziehen,da es dann doch nicht so leicht
ist,passende 1986er NOS-Kram zu finden.........
Na ja,schönes Herbst/Winter-Projekt......

Alex


----------



## oneschnark (18. August 2010)

Es ist etwas los in Berlin...
phil.


----------



## zaskar-le (18. August 2010)

Wirst Du das Rad eigentlich fahren, Alex? Bei diesem Teil hätte sogar ich ein wenig Skrupel, glaube ich. Anfassen muss ich's aber mal! 

Wirklich traumhaft!


----------



## maxim-DD (18. August 2010)

aber du willst keine mischung aus RR & MTB machen, ODER DOCH?

de ronny


----------



## Mosstowie (18. August 2010)

na ja,durch den Wald brettern und sich damit hinpacken ist nicht geplant.....
an die Wand hängen aber auch nicht.
Wäre ja,wie mit einer schönen Frau "nur" essen zu gehen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mosstowie (18. August 2010)

Ronny,

1986 wurden gerade bei Ritchey viele 600 EX Teile verbaut.....
Das war damals so.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (18. August 2010)

super schön !!! 

viel zu schade, um damit zu fahren und es dreckig zu machen


----------



## mini.tom (18. August 2010)

Alex - du bist so gemein 
dafür würde ich ein Yeti hergeben - egal welches 
thanks
tom


----------



## argh (18. August 2010)

Ich freue mich schon auf Bilder vom aufgebauten Rad.

Und welche von der ersten Ausfahrt- mit Spähern, die Pfützen, lose Steinchen etc. aufsuchen und dem besorgten und aufgeregten Piloten den Weg zeigen.


----------



## F4B1 (18. August 2010)

Heute Mittag angekommen, Rahmen sieht in real schon echt klasse aus. Steuersatz brauch wahrscheinlich ein paar neue Kugel, Innenlager hat die besten Tage hinter sich. Sattelstütze ist reichlich kurz. Innenlager lass ich mir noch im September rausnehmen, prophylaktisch. Vllt. krieg ich im Nachrückverfahren ja doch noch meinen Studiumplatz. Den Steuersatz bestück ich wohl auch noch.
Rest hat Zeit, man muss ja kein Stress machen.
Aber der Hinterbau ist so brutal lang, dass der Rahmen nach Reiserad schreit.


----------



## maxim-DD (18. August 2010)

wenn ich mir die sattelstütze so anschaue, na dann viel spass beim innenlager herausholen


----------



## MartinE (18. August 2010)

Rost erhöht die Reibwirkung und vermindert erforderliche Anzugmomente. 
Mir gefällt es und das Lager wird bestimmt einfach zu entfernen sein. Im Zweifel einfach Cola reinschütten.


----------



## andy1 (18. August 2010)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Heute Mittag angekommen, Rahmen sieht in real schon echt klasse aus. Steuersatz brauch wahrscheinlich ein paar neue Kugel, Innenlager hat die besten Tage hinter sich. Sattelstütze ist reichlich kurz. Innenlager lass ich mir noch im September rausnehmen, prophylaktisch. Vllt. krieg ich im Nachrückverfahren ja doch noch meinen Studiumplatz. Den Steuersatz bestück ich wohl auch noch.
> Rest hat Zeit, man muss ja kein Stress machen.
> Aber der Hinterbau ist so brutal lang, dass der Rahmen nach Reiserad schreit.



steht da als Modellname "Rocky Moutain" drauf?


----------



## landsbee (18. August 2010)

andy1 schrieb:


> steht da als Modellname "Rocky Moutain" drauf?


 
Genau, es ist ein *1989er Schauff Modelname Rocky Mountain*, war in der Bike 01/89 mit kleinem Test abgebildet ...der große Büffel...die Sattelstütze geht doch ohne Probleme rein und raus, viel Spaß beim Aufbau, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (18. August 2010)

ich hatte fragen wollen wegen dem fehlenden "n" in "Moutain"
eine rechtliche Sache oder falsch gedruckt


----------



## F4B1 (18. August 2010)

Um das Lager mach ich mir keine Gedanken. Lass ich nur machen, weil mir schlicht und ergreifend das Werkzeug fehlt. Auch die Sattelstütze ist kein Problem. Nur viel zu kurz. Oberrohr passt ja perfekt, deswegen und wegen der Lackierung hab ich mir den Rahmen geschnappt. Obwohl ich eigentlich keinen Platz für ein viertes Rad hab. Rost ist auch nur Oberflächlich.
Eigentlich hab ich überhaupt kein Problem, weil mir ein Großteil finanziert wird wie ich grade erfahren hab. Muss ich aufpassen, dass ich nicht noch eine Vollzeitstelle krieg und noch Nr. 5 kaufe. Da gibt es so Pläne.


----------



## maxim-DD (11. September 2010)

ja ja, diese woche woche ist auch ein schönes paket, von übersee, gekommen.

ein haufen kohle ausgegeben, und das nur wegen einer sattelklemmung!





mehr bilder sind in der KLEIN Galerie.

 de ronny


----------



## popeye (15. September 2010)

Heute erhalten: Fat Chance Big One Inch für mein Fat Chance Titanium:

War ein langer Weg, erst hier im Forum die Federgabel-geo-optimierte BOI mit einer ohne Federgabe-geo vertauscht. Schaft leider ein bisschen zu kurz geraten, also zu Georg www.gebla.de (danke!) geschickt. Dann weiter zu etoe (früher maya art) die das silbergrau anhand eines titan-lenkers bestimmt und dann mit einem schwarzen fading zu den ausfallern hin lackiert haben. Fat Chance Patent-Sticker kam von YoKris . 

Mal schauen, ob sie im vergleich zur yo eddy fork wirklich so viel weniger steif ist, freue mich schon auf die erste fahrt. 

gruss, michael


----------



## chowi (15. September 2010)

Sehr lecker die Vertauschte!
Gruß chowi


----------



## chowi (16. September 2010)

Aus den Bergen ins Flachland geholt...


feinstes Columbus EL in Semi-Muffen





nicht gelb, sondern perlgold!

Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneschnark (16. September 2010)

Salut, 
Sonne...wo bist du?



Philippe


----------



## chowi (17. September 2010)

Rolls Royce oder so ähnlich...





Gruß chowi


----------



## kadaverfleisch (18. September 2010)

Silver Star


----------



## felixdelrio (18. September 2010)

Schick! Hab ick mir für mein Koga damals auch gegönnt.


----------



## wtb_rider (19. September 2010)

hurra!





und das noch für den bruchteil des bei ebay aufgerufenen sofortkaufpreis,...
wenn ick mehr zeit hab gehts mit einem aufbau fred munter weiter. so der denn gewünscht wird. es gibt da allerdings noch ne menge unklare vorstellungen.
gruss kay


----------



## oneschnark (19. September 2010)

dein bestes Stuck, Kay...
Phil.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. September 2010)

Oh yes Kay


----------



## Koe (19. September 2010)

mensch kai, bei dir ist das gelandet?

hammergeil, das sah auf den bilder schon so abgefahren aus.
das hätte mich auch gereizt und wenn ich dann jetzt noch lese, "für einen bruchteil des sofortkaufpreises"  ich könnte .
ich gönne es dir, meinen glückwunsch. und bitte bitte unbedingt einen aufbau-fred. 


gruß stefan


----------



## schnegg314 (22. September 2010)

Aus dem fernen Los Angeles County angereist und heute bei mir völlig unversehrt gelandet:


----------



## mini.tom (23. September 2010)

oneschnark schrieb:


> dein bestes Stuck, Kay...
> Phil.



sein bestes Stück hat er zu seiner Frau gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeadandGone (23. September 2010)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Aus dem fernen Los Angeles County angereist und heute bei mir völlig unversehrt gelandet:


would like to see more .... Plsssss


----------



## zingel (23. September 2010)

ist ja ganz klein!


----------



## schnegg314 (23. September 2010)

Jaja, Klein, aber auf die innere Grösse kommt es an!


----------



## newsboy (23. September 2010)

ein usps paket für ein komplettes bike? kriegt nicht jeder hin.


----------



## bratfass (23. September 2010)

newsboy schrieb:


> ein usps paket für ein komplettes bike? kriegt nicht jeder hin.




Hi,

es gehen noch ganz andere Dinge ;-)

Ich hab mir von einem Bekannte letztes Jahr einen GFK Kofferraumdeckel (mit integriertem ducktail) fürn MX5 per USPS schicken lassen, sogar eine ganze Auspuffanlage (einteilige carmakecorns, daher sehr sperrig) war kein Problem ;-)

Gut beim Deckel musster er ganz schon basteln (wegen der Bruchgefahr an den Ecken), aber er hats geschafft sogar noch 2 Paar dicke Plüschfußmatten (checkered ;-)) und eine ganzen Schwung StarWars Figuren für einen anderen Freund mit ins Paket einzubauen


----------



## maxim-DD (23. September 2010)

newsboy schrieb:


> ein usps paket für ein komplettes bike? kriegt nicht jeder hin.



ein rahmen von US zu DEU kostet mich schon ca. $95.


----------



## maxim-DD (23. September 2010)

bratfass schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es gehen noch ganz andere Dinge ;-)
> 
> ...



und der zoll hat sich gefreut


----------



## CarstenB (23. September 2010)

solange das paket unter 108" (274cm) laenge plus umfang und nicht laenger als 60" ist kann man rein packen was man will.


----------



## CarstenB (23. September 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> ein rahmen von US zu DEU kostet mich schon ca. $95.



das war dann aber mehr als nur ein rahmen. oder einer aus blei oder die kiste war bleischwer...
oder du hast mehr bezahlt als es wirklich gekostet hat
oder es war nicht USPS priority


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (23. September 2010)

Ich hätte da noch ein passendes KLEINes schwarzes Teilchen.http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/610428
Grüße Steffen



schnegg314 schrieb:


> Jaja, Klein, aber auf die innere Grösse kommt es an!


----------



## CarstenB (24. September 2010)

kleines paket - grosse freude


----------



## ZeFlo (24. September 2010)

oh ja  
die freude ist verständlich.

ciao
flo


----------



## chowi (24. September 2010)

Carsten, das grenzt an Körperverletzung!
Gruß chowi


----------



## argh (24. September 2010)

Sehr schön Carsten... Superschön...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (24. September 2010)

Hello Mr B.

hast du schon poliert, in der Auktion sahen die viel schlimmer aus? Jetzt hast du gegenueber den anderen Naben wieder das Schraubkranzproblem 

Sind das Mrs B's Spanner, gib sie ihr wieder. Nimm die aelteren Dura Ace Spanner, find ich schoener 

Gruss
Herr B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bratfass (24. September 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> und der zoll hat sich gefreut



Wieso? War alles korrekt mit Rechnungskopie und Auflistung deklariert.


----------



## CarstenB (24. September 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Hello Mr B.
> 
> hast du schon poliert, in der Auktion sahen die viel schlimmer aus? Jetzt hast du gegenueber den anderen Naben wieder das Schraubkranzproblem
> 
> ...



nee, nix poliert. weiches licht - hat schon bei bilitis prima funktioniert 
das sind suntour spanner, aelter als besagte dura ace und period correct. schoener waeren evtl. noch campa aus der zeit aber da der rest ja auch suntour ist...

gruss, carsten


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. September 2010)

Bei mir gibt's auch mal wieder etwas Neues  Ein 91iger Kuwahara HI-Pacer in seegrün , braucht aber noch ein wenig Zuwendung 









stand wohl länger draussen


----------



## wtb_rider (27. September 2010)

hey frank

ne ganze menge buntgestreiftes zeug in letzter zeit was, da hat wohl jemand einen neuen favoriten?

gruss kay


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (27. September 2010)

Oh ja, ich mag die Lackierungen  Aber da bin ich ja hier nicht der Einzige  Wenn irgendwo noch ein Kuwa in einer eher kleinen Grösse schlummert, da würde sich eine richtig gute Freundin ganz sehr freuen 
Grüsse Frank


----------



## Nightstorm95 (27. September 2010)

Hallo Frank,

ich gratuliere !!!

Der Hi-Pacer ... einer meiner Favoriten.

Ich bin mir sicher ... bei Dir bekommt er die entspr. Zuwendung. Übrigens ... ich schau' mir am Mittwoch ein sehr sehr ähnliches Modell an.

@Kay: "buntgestreiftes Zeug" ...





... ich schliess' mich da uneingeschränkt Frank's Worten an.

Frank, noch ein Wort (Tipp) zu Deiner Suche: konzentriere Dich bitte primär auf den norddt. Raum ... hier hatten sie einen besonders hohen Bekannt- und Beliebtheitsgrad. 

Liebe Grüsse ... Max


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (27. September 2010)

Falls noch wer nen Kuwahara such...guckt mal in meinem Album !


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Myxin (27. September 2010)

Aaaaaaahhh 

Ein kleines Präsent aus England von Jonrock


----------



## höhenangst (27. September 2010)

oh  , ein Geschenk ?


----------



## Myxin (27. September 2010)

höhenangst schrieb:


> oh , ein Geschenk ?


 
Naja, eher ein Tausch gegen Bares


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (28. September 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich mag die Lackierungen  Aber da bin ich ja hier nicht der Einzige  Wenn irgendwo noch ein Kuwa in einer eher kleinen Grösse schlummert, da würde sich eine richtig gute Freundin ganz sehr freuen
> Grüsse Frank



Bei mir schlummert da schon wieder was kleines...
Aber eigentlich wollte ich gern wissen welche Größe du da an Land gezogen hast?
Könnte ein 59er sein?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. September 2010)

Hallo Andreas,
ist ein 56iger, was schlummert denn bei Dir noch an kleinen Kuwas?
Grüsse Frank


----------



## andy1 (28. September 2010)

hab da schon was - ein schönes 52er in Komplett, glänzt noch ein bissle mehr wie deins 
Könnte auch hierher passen, habe ich mal selbst abgeholt bei Frankfurt - ca. 1 Jahr her.
Ich hatte/hab ähnliches vor wie du - denn dazu habe ich noch einen 56er Rahmen  
War schwer genug dran zu kommen. 
Vielleicht könnte ich noch das ältere (ca. 89, siehe Foto) abgeben...
ist ein Pacer ohne "Hi" - ist aber auch etwas größer.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (28. September 2010)

Danke Andreas,
aber ich suche eher ein kleines Kuwa MTB für eine gute Freundin 
Grüsse Frank


----------



## aggressor2 (28. September 2010)

und ich schon ne weile einen schönen alten achtundzwanzichzöller. kriegst ne pn, andy1.


----------



## andy1 (30. September 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> und ich schon ne weile einen schönen alten achtundzwanzichzöller. kriegst ne pn, andy1.




Hi Alex,

habe das Rad nicht ganz zuhause - habe ein kleines Lager mit Schraubmöglichkeit ein paar km weg - da kome ich heute oder morgen nochmal hin.
Ich kann schon alle mal durchmessen - aber zur Diskussion steht wenn dann wohl nur das schwarz-violette Rad bzw. Rahmenset - ich muss mir das nochmal genau anschauen.
Evtl. kann ich dann einige Teile für den anderen Rahmen nehmen.

Gruss,
Andreas


----------



## asket13 (30. September 2010)

Zwei besch... Impressionen, und wo gibts die knalligen Decals als Repro 
Das feine Teil ist vorgestern bei mir angekommen und bettelt um  timecorrecten aufbau als 7/8 speeder für den täglichen gebrauch also  helft mir bitte beim Aufbau als Inspirator(inn)en!  Bessere Bilder gibts  später - versprochen! Eindrucksvoll finde ich die Firmenkommunikation  via Aufkleber: Unterrohr penta-butted, Oberrohr quadrupled... etc.


----------



## Koe (1. Oktober 2010)

moin moin,

beim mir ist gestern ein kleines paket aus der hauptstadt eingetroffen.
seit gestern hab ich ein dauergrinsen im gesicht und freue mich schon auf die erste ausfahrt heute.




auf dem paket ein kleiner netter hinweis.
das werde ich ganz bestimmt kann ich dazu nur sagen. vielen vielen dank nochmal. das gleiche wünsche ich dir auch für die nächsten 3 wochen.




und was war jetzt im paket????

















das hier:











grüße aus frankfurt


stefan

p.s.: der freilauf knattert so geil laut.


----------



## oneschnark (1. Oktober 2010)

Salut Stephan, 
kommt mir bekannt vor....
Philippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (1. Oktober 2010)

bei mir kamen auch 2 große pakete in letzter zeit an.

einmal amp:





und mein zufallseinkauf vom letzten ebay we kam vorhin an:


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Oktober 2010)

andy1 schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> habe das Rad nicht ganz zuhause - habe ein kleines Lager mit Schraubmöglichkeit ein paar km weg - da kome ich heute oder morgen nochmal hin.
> Ich kann schon alle mal durchmessen - aber zur Diskussion steht wenn dann wohl nur das schwarz-violette Rad bzw. Rahmenset - ich muss mir das nochmal genau anschauen.
> ...



hi andreas,
wenn ich das richtig seh, hat das schönere von beiden eh keine singlespeedtauglichen ausfallenden. und das mit lila gefällt mir eher kaum noch.
trotzdem danke.
grüße,
alex


----------



## Myxin (5. Oktober 2010)

Drei Kartons...

Der Rest des Rades schlummert noch in den beiden vorderen Boxen.

Danke nochmal an Frank für den netten Deal und an Max, der alles perfekt und sorgfältig verpackt und zu mir geschickt hat.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (5. Oktober 2010)

Ein MC2 mit Röllchen , ganz was seltenes 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. Oktober 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Ein MC2 mit Röllchen , ganz was seltenes
> 
> Gruss
> Micha



 ich hätts fast geglaubt...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (8. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

auch bei mir ist mal wieder was angekommen, nur alte Teile, aber ich steh drauf . Manches hat etwas länger gedauert, Danke an DHL . Anderes wiederum wurde mir Freihaus geliefert, Danke an den Spender und den Überbringer . Das wichtigste war jetzt erstmal der Vorbau, damit wird mein Schatzzz doch noch fertig . Die geschwärzte Gabel wird heute auch noch geliefert, von der Juniorchefin höchstpersönlich .

Danke an Alle, die an den Deals beteiligt waren und Arbeit mit dem Verpacken hatten und sich mit DHL auseinandersetzen mussten.





Schönes Wochenende und Grüsse
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (8. Oktober 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> bei mir ist mal wieder was angekommen



Der Zusteller sei gepriesen...


----------



## argh (8. Oktober 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Der Zusteller sei gepriesen...



Du sagst es...


----------



## Blumenhummer (11. Oktober 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Du sagst es...



Mit Ruhm hat sich DHL in diesem Fall wahrlich nicht bekleckert. Ich bin nur froh, dass Micha seine Teile schlussendlich doch noch erhalten hat...


----------



## argh (11. Oktober 2010)

DHL bekleckert sich wirklich nur selten mit Ruhm. Aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema. 

Hoffentlich kommt heute der Postbote...


----------



## divergent! (11. Oktober 2010)

ich find da hermes mitunter weit aus schlimmer. dank packstation hab ich ja kein kontakt zu postboten aber die leute bei hermes:kotz:

hab immer so das gefühl die haben vom größten arbeitgeber deutschlands die leute beim bildzeitungsverkauf an der bushaltestelle aufgegriffen, ne kurze einweisung gegeben und jetzt dürfen sie post austragen.

mal vom lahmarschigen versand abgesehen....


----------



## argh (11. Oktober 2010)

Es hat einen guten Grund, warum ich Hermes nicht sehr schätze. Und dazu gehören auch die eigenartigen Typen, die die Pakete ausliefern. Noch weitaus ätzender aber finde ich die "Shops", mal Kiosk, mal Saufbude, die eine ganz unschöne Atmosphäre ausstrahlen und in mir immer großen Widerwillen erzeugen. Den Leuten gebe ich nur ungern Zeug in die Hände, von dem ich es wichtig finde, wenn es schnell und intakt beim Empfänger ankommt.

Egal.

Der Postbote war heute endlich da.


----------



## divergent! (11. Oktober 2010)

gut dann ist das nicht nur hier so

dpd ist mir bei großen sachen immer sympathisch. kann ich beim kumpel abliefern und es ist am nächsten tag da.


----------



## maxim-DD (11. Oktober 2010)

also mit hermes hatte ich in den letzten jahren nie probleme gehabt,
ausser jetzt, bei dem paket an aggressor2, im system steht "persönlich abgeliefert", aber sein kumpel hat es net???

de ronny


----------



## MartinE (11. Oktober 2010)

Die gleichen Geschichten gibt es auch über DHL. Ich bevorzuge Hermes, die Post ist für mich das Letzte!

Ich freue mich auch ein Paket aus UK - das stelle ich dann auch hier mal rein.


----------



## bratfass (11. Oktober 2010)

MartinE schrieb:


> Die gleichen Geschichten gibt es auch über DHL. Ich bevorzuge Hermes, die Post ist für mich das Letzte!
> 
> Ich freue mich auch ein Paket aus UK - das stelle ich dann auch hier mal rein.




+ eins ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Oktober 2010)

Das erste Teil für meinen Neuzugang ist da


----------



## Koe (11. Oktober 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Das erste Teil für meinen Neuzugang ist da



was titaniges???? die rolle reicht für min. 10 rahmensets


----------



## wtb_rider (11. Oktober 2010)

oder ne hübsche bordüre anner tapete,...


----------



## Blumenhummer (11. Oktober 2010)

Ein kleiner Falke?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Oktober 2010)

Richtig Volker  @ Stefan, einer sollte reichen, obwohl, da gab's auch wundervolle Rennräder 
Und wegen der Rolle, da gibt's Freunde in Berlin


----------



## Blumenhummer (11. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Sache! Da freue ich mich mit Dir...

Greifvögel scheinen gegen Ende dieser Saison ja recht beliebt zu sein. Ob dieser Umstand mit den Gerüchten in Verbindung steht, dass die Firma Merlin gar nicht mehr existiert?


----------



## wtb_rider (11. Oktober 2010)

ne, aber so ein grauer "star" gehört einfach zum guten ton...


----------



## chowi (11. Oktober 2010)

Wie der Texaner auch trefflich formulierte:

"Es hat bald jeder eins..."

Warum auch nicht, ist ja ein tolles Teil!

Vllt. sollte ich mal über ein Klein nachdenken...

Gruß chowi


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. Oktober 2010)

Ihr dürft alles zusammenkaufen, aber Finger weg von Kuwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (11. Oktober 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ihr dürft alles zusammenkaufen, aber Finger weg von Kuwas


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Oktober 2010)

das kam alles nicht per hermes 





wenn hier jemand was sieht, was er mir verkauft hat und ich mich nich nach erhalt der ware gemeldet hab, das is die meldung und demjenigen sei gedankt. hab neulich mal ne ganze reihe pns gelöscht...


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2010)

rock shox? was isn bei dir kaputt?


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Oktober 2010)

nix...war beim innenlager dabei. hab ich nich bestellt 
willste haben? hast doch bestimmt sowas.


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2010)

naja könnte man unten mit nem "frei" ergänzen und an eins der vielen starren räder bauen


----------



## maxim-DD (12. Oktober 2010)

wie ich schon letztens "was wert fred..." geschrieben habe, ist heute die/das geschenk persönlich angekommen...
schön unkenntlich verpackt




etwas offener




der bestellte kleine rahmen mit 1 1/8" steuerrohr (es soll mal ein stevens gewesen sein) und noch was darunter




ja und dan noch das olle S-Bike




ich weis zu welcher gabel die doppelbrücke gehört, aber die frage ist, was kann ich dem S-Bike für ne fette federgabel geben bzw. max. EBH ?

danke und gruss de ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (12. Oktober 2010)

Moin!

Ronny, biste dir da sicher, dass das nicht doch vielleicht eher n Maxx is?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## divergent! (13. Oktober 2010)

dicke gabel...hmm...bergmann, judy, bomber, wenn doppelbrücke votec aber das wär ja echt übel


----------



## maxim-DD (13. Oktober 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ronny, biste dir da sicher, dass das nicht doch vielleicht eher n Maxx is?
> 
> Ciao, Splat



wenn du das "Stevens" meinst, kumpel meinte nur das es einstevens seien könnte, aber in diesem falle ist die marke egal.



divergent! schrieb:


> dicke gabel...hmm...bergmann, judy, bomber, wenn doppelbrücke votec aber das wär ja echt übel



cannondale M...

aber die frage ist, was kann ich dem S-Bike für ne fette federgabel geben bzw. max. EBH ?

danke und gruss de ronny


----------



## Splatter666 (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin!

Ich hab jetzt leider auf die schnelle nur diese Bilder im Web gefunden (ich hoffe, es kommt bei den embeddings jetzt kein Abmahnanwalt), aber ich denke, man kann das Wichtigste erkennen:







Das S-Bike hatte doch immer doppelte Kettenstreben und die halt hochgelegt:






Siehst du, was ich meine? Das würde dann auch die Doppelbrücke erklären, die konnte man damals im Baukasten dazukaufen....

Ciao, Splat


----------



## maxim-DD (13. Oktober 2010)

@Splatter666 - hast recht, die ähnlichkeit ist da.

also doch nur ein MAXX, aber diese marke sagt mir mal garnix, jemand infos dazu?

danke und gruss, de ronny

PS: 
      handmade ?
      und dann noch maßrahmen bis 72 cm

ma schaun was ich noch so finde

MAXX T-Bone heist er (Bj. 1999 , ???)


----------



## lebaron (13. Oktober 2010)

... edit


----------



## bratfass (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

waren zwar nur 3 klitzekleine Päckchen, aber sie haben doch mein Herz erfreut ;-) (jetzt warte ich nur noch auf meine Pace Gabel, dann kann das Bitira zusammengeklöppelt werden)

*


*


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Oktober 2010)

hab neulich einen kennengelernt, der bei maxx in rosenheim gearbeitet hat. er meinte das sei ne art edelschmiede, glaub ich. für den bruder seiner freundin hatte er so ein maxx ding dabei. war aber nur so ein taiwankatalograhmen mit perleffektpulverbeschichtung und standardteilen.


----------



## gtbiker (13. Oktober 2010)

Maxxisttaiwanstandardgerümpelundnichtsanderesundpunkt.


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Oktober 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Maxxisttaiwanstandardgerümpelundnichtsanderesundpunkt.



sachichdochjungeliesdochmalwasichaufderanderenseitegeschriebenhabjungenepunktachneausrufezeichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (13. Oktober 2010)

Manmanman, dein Geschreibsel kann ja keiner lesen! 
Die Aussage war eher an den "hab neulich einen kennengelernt, der bei maxx in rosenheim gearbeitet hat" gerichtet. Si claro?


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Oktober 2010)

kommhöraufdichzurechtfertigenbringtdochehnixpunktgehlieberdeinvotecdeinvotecfertigbaunzweiterpunkt


----------



## gtbiker (13. Oktober 2010)

Damit es nicht ganz OT wird, hier mal was hermiges von heute.


----------



## maxim-DD (13. Oktober 2010)

die xt sssp gabs doch letztens bei E im sonderangebot.

de ronny

ach und danke für die blumen, betr. des "S-Bike"


----------



## Kunze (13. Oktober 2010)

moa..auch will..


----------



## BonelessChicken (13. Oktober 2010)

Kunze schrieb:


> moa..auch will..



... dann kauf Dir doch auch ein paar Neue... 
(Suchergebnis ungefähr in der Mitte der ersten Seite)


----------



## wtb_rider (13. Oktober 2010)

ooooh det find ick jut,...


----------



## argh (13. Oktober 2010)

lässige technik.


----------



## Koe (13. Oktober 2010)

die sattelspanner gibt es auch hier:

Shimano xt Sattelspanner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaw09 (15. Oktober 2010)

endlich ist er fertig, inspiriert durch eine Accutrax aus dem forum, muß ich sagen die farbe steht auch einem KONA....




gruß christoph


----------



## pago79 (15. Oktober 2010)

RAL 5018?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (16. Oktober 2010)

...aber auf nem Kona ?  ...neee 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## chaw09 (17. Oktober 2010)

@pago
correct ;-)

@ Dr. Bontrager
warum sollte GM turquoise nicht im Spectrum von dupont lacken enthalten gewesen sein, das kona zur verfügung stand.....
für viel bedenklicher halte ich die braze ons von _MTB_ ;-), danke nochmal....







Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (17. Oktober 2010)

...ich hätte es halt wieder in so´nem schönen dunklen grün gepulvert!
Ditt sa schick aus 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Oktober 2010)

Mal sie wie ich das hier pulvern lasse  ImTretlagerbereich hab ich es schon mal grob entrostet  Nochmal Dank an Henning für den wunderschönen Rahmen und an Carsten sowie Micha für die Beratung in Sachen Greifvogel-Grössen und Aufarbeitung  Jetzt muss nur noch das Decalproblem gelöst werden 
Grüsse Frank





links fast fertig - rechts vorher 





fast fertiger Tretlagerbereich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (17. Oktober 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Mal sie wie ich das hier pulvern lasse



Wie wäre es mit einem freundlichen Mattschwarz?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Oktober 2010)

Volker, doch nicht jetzt wo Brauntöne total hipp sind


----------



## armin-m (17. Oktober 2010)

Auf den Greifvogel passt ja eigentlich nur ein dezentes Aschgrau


----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. Oktober 2010)

I would like titanium grey 

Micha


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (17. Oktober 2010)

Da fände ich ein turquoise wiederrum sehr schön 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## BonelessChicken (17. Oktober 2010)

Anodisieren lassen:






... und wenn es meine Rente kostet, irgendwann brauche ich sowas mal...


----------



## divergent! (17. Oktober 2010)

das anodisieren ist ja mal geil...verdammt angefixt.

gibts jemand der soawas macht?

warum lässt du den rahmen nicht so blank? klarlack drüber und gut. finde das sieht verdammt edel aus


----------



## BonelessChicken (17. Oktober 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> das anodisieren ist ja mal geil...verdammt angefixt.
> 
> gibts jemand der soawas macht?



Die Frau Fried von nebenan macht das. Ab $ 1000 aufwärts...



divergent! schrieb:


> klarlack drüber und gut.


Bei einem Titanrahmen???


----------



## MartinE (17. Oktober 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Mal sie wie ich das hier pulvern lasse
> 
> links fast fertig - rechts vorher



Wie hast Du das gemacht?

Ich würde ihn auch blank lassen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (17. Oktober 2010)

einfach mit Schleiffließ wienern  





PS:Na klar bleibt er blank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (17. Oktober 2010)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Die Frau Fried von nebenan macht das. Ab $ 1000 aufwärts...
> 
> 
> Bei einem Titanrahmen???



autschn...ok das wars dann wohl.

isn titanrahmen..hmm dann erübrigt sich das. dachte das warn geschrubbter stahlrahmen


----------



## Tria (20. Oktober 2010)

Nun kann der Winter kommen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. Oktober 2010)

Nice, aber nicht mit der Gabel


----------



## Tria (20. Oktober 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Nice, aber nicht mit der Gabel



Doch! 

Aber mal im Ernst. Die Gabel ist ne EFC. Gerade das Gold aus dem Schriftzug passt ganz gut zu den Rahmendecals. 
Eine Alternative fällt mir auch gar nicht ein. Ne SL Ti vielleicht? Vielleicht sollte ich da echt nen Aufbauthread von machen....


----------



## maxim-DD (20. Oktober 2010)

@Tria

erste frage, vvieviele dellen hast du im alu?

steht jetzt jeder auf ZP?

ja, bitte ohne dieser gabel. was starres und ne 737 dran bitte.

de ronny


----------



## CarstenB (20. Oktober 2010)

das ist das zipgrip painted desert von bike24 oder? schoen... die gueldene mag21slti passt gut rein aber eine schwarze judy oder judy fsx mit 63mm waer auch nett. 

bloss keine p-bone, dass hat es nicht verdient


----------



## wtb_rider (20. Oktober 2010)

ick hätte auch fsx gesagt, das würde mir zumindest schmecken, als ich bike24 frug war es schon reserviert, schade aber trotzdem herzlichen glückwunsch.

gruss kay


----------



## Tria (20. Oktober 2010)

Beulen hat er keine! Es ist der alte Rahmen von Bike24.
Mit ner FSX kann ich mich noch nicht zu recht anfreunden. Aber ic habe noch eine im Keller. Die müßte aber noch restauriert werden. Wenigstens ein Grund damit anzufangen...
Aber was stört euch alle an der EFC? Liegt es an der CNC Optik?


----------



## Koe (20. Oktober 2010)

das hat heute der postbote gebracht:










einzöllige königliche grüße aus übersee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (20. Oktober 2010)

ah, der von ebay oder? ging aber flott dafuer dass es first class mail ist. 
die muttern gibt's bei king fuer $30 falls sie dir zu vermackt sind. die sotto voce ohne die dicke weisse schrift sehen prima aus.


----------



## Koe (20. Oktober 2010)

ja und ja das ging wirklich flott (8tage). das mit den muttern überleg ich mir mal, habs ja schon bei dir gesehen. sieht echt top aus.

gruß stefan


----------



## cschrahe (21. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir kam auch mal wieder was an, über das ich mich tierisch freue, weil ich es doch so verzweifelt gesucht habe. Passt jetzt wunderbar zum entsprechenden Pedal, das ich NOS in einem Fahrradladen abstauben konnte 








Danke an Micha (kadaverfleisch) fürs finden!! Und Dank auch an Benno (stahlinist) für die vielen hilfreichen Tips  

Gruß, Christof


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

